#ubuntu-si 2011-03-21
<upd0> !translate en sl fameous
<Pepelka> fameous
<upd0> !translate sl en slaven
<Pepelka> celebrity
<upd0> !translate en sl celebrity
<Pepelka> celebrity
<upd0> !translate en sl beauty
<Pepelka> lepota
<upd0> a me bo kdo tepu če o bieberju blog naredim
<upd0> aha
<upd0> haha
<Grega> wuhu, na prvi strani sem "najem spletne trgovine"
<upd0> hahahahahaahahha
<upd0> Grega ql
<upd0> probavam domene na blogspot JustinBieberIsHot JustinBieberHot
<upd0> pa vse zaseden hahaha
<CrazyLemon> a si JB fan? :))
<upd> JustinBieberLife
<upd> hahaha
<upd> use kar probam je zaseden budale
<upd> ma delam bloge
<upd> pa oglase od adsense gor
<CrazyLemon> to justin bieber registriral vse te bloge
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> hahah sj verjetno jih je res :D
<upd> uu google mi je recovery password na sms poslal :))
<CrazyLemon> meni je prej!
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne hval se preveč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> fuck you :D
<upd> toj prva stvar k sm jo od googla dobil
<upd> zdej sva oba slavna
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> sam ok...men ni recovery pass poslal
<CrazyLemon> ampak pass za verification da nism bot
<CrazyLemon> k sm ustvarjal gmail accounte
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> no sej je isto men
<upd> haha
<upd> kr ene fore :D
<CrazyLemon> sj cool..dokler je free in ne talajo cifre oglaševalcem
<nafisa> men nobene spletne strani ne naloži ... ahhh :(
<CrazyLemon> i'm ok with it
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> a uporabljaš xchat ?
<upd> jah valda ne smejo to delat :)
<nafisa> ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tole zalaufaj
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o ping -c 2 90.157.180.119
<CrazyLemon> zdj bodo vsi na tem kanalu to zalaufau in bom odpingau
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zalaufal*
<upd> [01:15:18] * [exec] Unknown command
<upd> too late.
<nafisa> PING 90.157.180.119 (90.157.180.119) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nafisa> 64 bytes from 90.157.180.119: icmp_req=2 ttl=59 time=827 ms
<nafisa> --- 90.157.180.119 ping statistics ---
<nafisa> 2 packets transmitted, 1 received, 50% packet loss, time 1007ms
<nafisa> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 827.005/827.005/827.005/0.000 ms
<CrazyLemon> upd ja..k nimaš xchata :D
<upd> ja ddd :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ok..zdej pa odpri fajl /etc/resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> in DODAJ
<CrazyLemon> vrstico
<nafisa> je ... men je kr kle pisal ... namest v terminal?
<CrazyLemon> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<CrazyLemon> sj prav da je kle pisal..ker sm hotu da ti kle izpiše :)
<nafisa> /etc/resolv.conf: command not found
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ODPRI fajl :D
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> in noter dodaš v novo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<bogdanov> vi!
<CrazyLemon> jebote vi
<CrazyLemon> nano pa pico ftw
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> kj biu vi
<bogdanov> se nano pa pico
<bogdanov> sta sanjala
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kuga?
<bogdanov> ja nove stave mi kul kazejo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a nism jasno  opisal kaj moraš naredit ?
<CrazyLemon> bl jasno k to zgoraj ne gre
<nafisa> kako shranm?
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + x
<CrazyLemon> enter
<CrazyLemon> enter
<bogdanov> z vi pa
<bogdanov> esc
<bogdanov> :wq
<bogdanov> entr
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> :wq!
<bogdanov> nerabs
<CrazyLemon> ne se mi kle folirat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ej kvs
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da si edini k pozna ukaz za shranit
<bogdanov> odpingu
<CrazyLemon> al kuga mulo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> kaj zdaj?
<bogdanov> ja zdj
<bogdanov> more delat
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zdej zmoli očenaš
<CrazyLemon> ter dve zdravi mariji
<CrazyLemon> in upajmo da bo delal
<nafisa> zdaj mi je Å¡e pa xchat prekinlo :((
<CrazyLemon> ne ti ni
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o ping -c 2 www.google.com
<nafisa> bash: /exec: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> joj nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ti maš spomin kot zlata ribica
<CrazyLemon> 10sekund pa vse pozabiš
<Grega> 3sec !
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> če sem pijana
<bogdanov> grega a laufa 11.04
<bogdanov> ?
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah pol ni čudno da ti ne delajo strani..verjetno jih odpiraš v Transmissionu
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> veš. tok tupa pa spet nisem
<nafisa> namest, da bi vzela tablete proti migreni ... sem ser  ga napila
<bogdanov> napis
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> to bo resilo
<bogdanov> problem
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> tak glupa pa spet ni!
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> a u vlc z j pa h
<bogdanov> premikas podnapise
<CrazyLemon> kam bi jih ti premaknu?
<CrazyLemon> na drug film?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> rabm muzko!
<CrazyLemon> dobro muzko :D
<nafisa> atomic harmonic: na seniku :P
<nafisa> ajde ... grem js bruhat
<CrazyLemon> uživaj!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUSaVw3Mvk&feature=relmfu awsomee
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Justin Bieber - One Less Lonely Girl
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<upd> http://justinbieberglory.blogspot.com/
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber
<upd> aj ql :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti povem kaj je ql ?
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/q3NwJF28wjU    tale bejba
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Inna - Amazing
<CrazyLemon> MIIIIIIJAAAAAU :D
<upd> inna huda lisička :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<upd> yee
<upd> hjoj ta komad vsak dan 10x
<CrazyLemon> ma js ga več ne morem poslušat
<CrazyLemon> mam na cdju v avtu in sm ga prevečkrat predvajal
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdj sam njo gledam
<CrazyLemon> pa na mute
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/music
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Music
<CrazyLemon> lej k pišejo eventi v sloveniji
<upd> hh
<CrazyLemon> na desni strani
<CrazyLemon> coolćy :D
<upd> u pa res :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKZuhPRj3T4&feature=artist        looool @ 2. komentar
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Bob Sinclar & Sean Paul - Tik Tok
<CrazyLemon> ti čefurji so pa čist povsod
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> ker program uproablate za zdruzitev posnetkov
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<CrazyLemon> openshot
<CrazyLemon> al pa pitivi
<CrazyLemon> ti so preprosti urejevalniki videov
<upd> a se boš v unga od inne dal :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa probaš še cinderella al pa kino :)
<upd> aj vsebina na wikiju zaščitena ?
<upd> al se lohk kopira
<CrazyLemon> ni zaščitena....sj lahk prečekiraš pod kero licenco deluje wiki :)
<bogdanov> crazy bom probu :D
<Grega> kdo skrbi za ubuntu.si page (kodo)?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_
<Grega> tnx
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prašaš? :)
<Grega> pac :P
<CrazyLemon> no sql injections pls
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> jah, zlepa al zgrda, meni je vseeno
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zddosi ga!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> to mas pa ti bote cez
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi logirat not no
<bogdanov> ma jebem jim mater stabm to mls
<bogdanov> dam da nebo vec k 2,5 gola je pa u prumu polcasu ze 1:1
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah sj ni še več k 2.5 gola
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah ni
<bogdanov> sam bojo dal se enga zih
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> btk :>
<bogdanov> jah znoru bom ce me ta tekma zbusi k je nism hotu dt
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> btk!
<bogdanov> mja grem pogledat movie
<bogdanov> ti pa spat
<bogdanov> ura bo 2!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> mam Å¡e 5min !
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ker muvi greš gledat ?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> swatovci
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> cool cool :D
<CrazyLemon> dve lepi maci sta not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> bivse
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> aj later
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<upd> http://www.portraitprofessional.com/ hh
<Pepelka> Portrait Professional - Easy Photo Editing Software
<upd> http://www.smartplanet.com/people/blog/pure-genius/how-much-does-murder-cost/4682/?gclid=CLH2yNrB3qcCFcFjfAodCj-h9g
<Pepelka> How much does murder cost? - SmartPlanet
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Grega> kaj pa to danes, a...
<Grega> Matthai, upornik
<Grega> rusi rekorde
<Grega> danes bo zauzil dan kot da je zadn, nic ga ne ustvari!
<Matthai> heh, en iz tega manala se mi je pritozil, da sam za par sekund gor priletim, pol se pa odklopim :-)
<Matthai> pa bom zdaj dlje časa :-)
<andrejz> danes imam obletnico, 2 tedna od kar se mi je zanjič unity sesul ;)
<andrejz> @MatthaI: a ti veš kdaj bo seja strateškega sveta glede OK?
<nafisa> andrejz, a ni to obtednica?
<andrejz> men se zdi, da traja skor večno :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> evo ... objavila vse slike ... andrejz, ti dam linke? :D
<andrejz> kake slike? daj
<nafisa> maš ... 33 al kolk jih je
<andrejz> kje si pa to slikala ?
<andrejz> pa opazil sem, da obrazov ni nikjer
<nafisa> ja, ne smejo bit :)
<sasa84> elow
<nafisa> hej, bejbi
<andrejz> o
<sasa84> oj andrejz
<andrejz> oj
<andrejz> kako?
<nafisa> 509	 Monthly Active Users ... ki najs
<sasa84> andrejz, ma bo... dolg se nismo tipkal :D
<andrejz> res je :D
<nafisa> pol se pa pogovarjata približn tko ... na vsake 4 minute en neki napiše :D
<andrejz> ma ne smet bit preveč intenzivno .. drugač čustva privejo na dan ;)
<nafisa> pol se pa pogovarjata približn tko ... na vsake 4 minute en neki napiše :D
<nafisa> ah, presneti pointer navzgor
<nafisa> a kdo ve, kako bi lahko fotke v enem fajlu pomanjšala skupaj (na1x) za 50%???
<sasa84> program phatch
<sasa84> jaz pa andrejz sva bl zadržana
<sasa84> nafisa, al pa skripta
<nafisa> vidim, da sta zadržana, ja :D
<nafisa> a če se v živo vidta, je tud tko? :P
<andrejz> kako misliš? več fotk je v 1 datoteki?
<nafisa> v mapi************
<sasa84> nafisa, ma kdr sva se živo vidla...kwa vem :P
<sasa84> nafisa, probej program phatch
<nafisa> no, saj lahko tud vsako posebej ... mal dlje bo vzelo časa
<sasa84> phatch!
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> bom ...
<nafisa> ga nameščam pa bom vidla, kaj se da s tem porihtat :)
<sasa84> to je prigram, d lohk vse fajle v eni mapi resizaš
<sasa84> program
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> lo?
<nafisa> dons je pri meni internet v k**** ...
<sasa84> lo!
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> ahaaaaa
<nafisa> tnx
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... phatch se mi kr noče nalagat ...
<sasa84> namestit?
<nafisa> ne, downloadat
<sasa84> al zagnat?
<sasa84> hm, ti lump!
<sasa84> *spank spank*
<nafisa> hehe
<sasa84> probi zdj ;)
<nafisa> pišuka ... veš, da je začel loudat?
<nafisa> ne za**bavam
<sasa84> heh...itak
<nafisa> program for manipulating JPEG files :D hahaha
<nafisa> eni Å¡e kr uporabljajo win 98 pa 2000 :S
<Matthai> ne vem kjda bo vlada odločala o odprti kodi...
<nafisa> po moje nikoli ... sploh, ker kure niti pravih map ne znajo odpirat
<nafisa> pa vejo samo, kaj je internet explorer
<andrejz> @nafisa: saj nima veze. rečeš da ima IE novo ikonco pa je :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> andrejz, +1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<t3ch> nafisa kdo se ma 98 win
<t3ch> daj ip
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ma, en argentinc je na FB objavu ...
<t3ch> remo testirat msf3
<t3ch> ql
<nafisa> http://bdsmfordummies.wordpress.com/
<Pepelka> BDSMforDummies
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> 3. podstran:
<CrazyLemon> a. Omogoča igranje igre 15 (Wiki).
<CrazyLemon> b. Igra naj bo realizirana samo s HTML,CSS in Javascript.
<CrazyLemon> c. Začetna postavitev polj naj bo naključna (Preverjanje rešljivosti ni obvezno)
<CrazyLemon> d. »prazno« polje naj ima drugače obarvano ozadje.
<CrazyLemon> e. Ob rešitvi igre naj se izpiše obvestilo v obliki opozorilnega okna.
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo pojma kaj za vraga je igra 15 ? :D
<alyosha> kako pa tega ne veš
<alyosha> misliiim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> to igro moram v JS narest..wtf :D
<alyosha> manjka ti kašen del navodil:D
<CrazyLemon> a-a :D
<CrazyLemon> to je vse
<alyosha> ja nekje mora bit kaj je igra 15:D
<CrazyLemon> sej piše..wiki :D
<CrazyLemon> !google wiki igra 15
<Pepelka> Igra 15 - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igra_15
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj no
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno jo moram napisat v JS
<CrazyLemon> JS!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js v es kju el
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> idi se Å¡loluj sine
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> CrazyLemon to od dans do juter nareis
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> pokazi pol da viimo kak bo zgledlo :)
<nafisa> es kju el ... zanimivo poimenovanje
<Grega> pagerank 3, madafaka!
<Grega> \o/ :)
<CrazyMelon> lp
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srg1wiKwVSM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Lionheart - Pure Anger (2010)
<marko-_-> za Prave Moške
<CrazyMelon> hell yeah..koncal x-construction lite!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> alyosha http://www.siol.net/slovenija/crna_kronika/2011/03/stojiljkovic_skank.aspx
<Pepelka> V sedmih laboratorijih zasegli 1573 sadik skunka - SiOL.net
<bajdec> hey
<CrazyMelon> lp
<nafisa> sami lp-jeki
<CrazyMelon> lp
<nafisa> hejla, CrazyLemon ... je še ni iz službe ... še ni slikic
<nafisa> komi jih čakam
<CrazyMelon> a so tako lepe ?? :))
<nafisa> pa, jst sem se mela noro :D
<kubanc> hellow pipl
<kubanc> a ma kdo mogoce za prodat dde2 533 ram za prenosnik
<kubanc> ?
<kubanc> ddr2
<CrazyMelon> prasaj bogdanov ..on ma doma vec kosov hw
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBjAbnZ8pAE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Penis Prank
<kubanc> bogdanov, si tle? :D
<nafisa> ej, a mi kdo pride v komp noter? včer nobenmu ni ratalo :D
<CrazyMelon> zakaj pa?
<nafisa> tak za hec :D
<CrazyMelon> ma pri tebi ni fun prit not ker smo ze vse fotke vidl :p
<kubanc> haha
<nafisa> haduuu ... kere fotke
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<nafisa> šeranje ... tuki je use tak po anglešk :D
<bogdanov> jo
<nafisa> en me zadnjič na kupidu takole pozdravi.l ... sem mislila, da si bil ti
<bogdanov> lol :))
<kubanc> a pozna kdo ksn dobr program v windows OS za testirat diske...
<bogdanov> chkdsk /r
<kubanc> bogdanov, ...
<kubanc> a mas ti kej ddr2 rama za prodat?
<bogdanov> kok rabs
<CrazyMelon> bogdanov js hocem 10%..tko da ves
<kubanc> ja rabil bi vsaj 1GB ploscico
<bogdanov> crazy hehe ok ;)
<kubanc> DDR2 533MHz RAM potrebujem, minimalno 1 GB
<bogdanov> hja mam 667 rabis nujno 533?
<kubanc> ja ne vem ce bo delalo 667
<bogdanov> ker prenosnik pa mas
<bogdanov> jah pase sam
<bogdanov> pac ti bo deloval
<bogdanov> na 533mhz
<kubanc> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2827
<bogdanov> ne na 667
<Pepelka> Dell Inspiron e1505 Review (pics, specs)
<kubanc> si sigurn?
<bogdanov> valda
<kubanc> ja kaj pa ce maticna plosca ne podpira 667 mhz hitrosti?
<bogdanov> ja sj pravm
<bogdanov> ce nepodpira
<bogdanov> maticna
<bogdanov> ti pa zbije
<bogdanov> hitrost na 533
<bogdanov> :)
<kubanc> ja ok kul
<kubanc> kok je kapaciteta rama?
<bogdanov> 1gb
<kubanc> za kok prodas?
<bogdanov> hja nevem a mas kej za zamenat
<bogdanov> :>
<kubanc> ja six pack pera :D
<kubanc> kaj pa kej nucas?
<bogdanov> ma nevem krkol :)
<kubanc> hja, jst mam robe kr dost no...
<kubanc> bodi malo bol specificen...
<kubanc> diski, ohisja, kabli, ...
<CrazyMelon> bogdanov bi drogo
<bogdanov> crazy hehe
<kubanc> ni problema, lahko mu tud Å¡marnco prnesm
<bogdanov> kubanc a mas ksno plato am2
<CrazyMelon> preklet mumilar
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> bogdanov, CrazyLemon , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Out4xkAg-MM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Frajkinclarji
<kubanc> nimam nbene plate am2
<bogdanov> dj mi 2x 512 ddr ram
<bogdanov> :)
<kubanc> hja, ga tud nejmam
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> mam sdram
<kubanc> haha
<bogdanov> mam 30 kosov
<bogdanov> nerabm
<bogdanov> :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ja, kaj cmo pa zdej :D
<bogdanov> a mas ksno plato proc
<bogdanov> sata disk
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<kubanc> procesor mam en
<kubanc> sata disk ne
<bogdanov> kasn proc
<bogdanov> zdj bos reku p4 1.8
<bogdanov> :))
<kubanc> ej, ddr3 ram pa ne more pridet notr, edin ce ga plata podpira ne?
<bogdanov> ne nepride
<bogdanov> mau je laptopov
<bogdanov> k majo plato
<kubanc> ne, se mi zdi da je celeron 800
<bogdanov> da ma ram za ddr2 ddr3
<kubanc> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nis resn
<kubanc> ja lej...
<kubanc> tko to je :P
<kubanc> jst mam staro robo...
<CrazyMelon> dej mu pol dva abakusa pa je
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> 14 incni monitor :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> 1g bele
<bogdanov> paje
<bogdanov> ;)
<kubanc> ja vezda...
<CrazyMelon> moke? od mercatorja je najbolsa
<kubanc> sicer pa lahko ja
<bogdanov> hehe
<kubanc> mlin katič ma dobro :D
<CrazyMelon> gladka tip 500
<CrazyMelon> ajt
<bogdanov> grem bbl
<bogdanov> aj
<kubanc> komi nasnemem windowse pa mi ze more chkdsk popravlat stvari
<kubanc> not good...
<CrazyMelon> wacaap
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zdobersek> dejte mi rect
<zdobersek> a bi se ubuntu kej pritozeval, ce zamenjam grafo?
<zdobersek> brez reinstalacije?
<upd> reinštalacija ni potrebna, mogoče samo rekonfiguracija x .conf fajla.
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce mas tko kul drajverje k sploh ne rabjo xorg.conf?
<upd> pol je pa ql, edin če ne bo ati nvidia sprememba
<zdobersek> ne, to ne.
<CrazyMelon> driverji več ne uporabljajo xorg.conf kok js vem
<upd> lahko zamenjaš brez skrbi, če kaj ne bo ql, ti bo pokazalu
<upd> res je xorg.conf je out..
<zdobersek> jah, al pa ne, ce bo display broknu.
<zdobersek> :)
<upd> ja sj to bo verjetno zaznalo in popravilo
<zdobersek> xorg.conf driverji se upostevajo, ce obstaja ofc.
<upd> aha, no jest sm tud že cel disk dal v drug pc pa je delal ql vedno
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIJutnE3_es&NR=1
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sivi Kamion Crvene Boje
<CrazyMelon> zakon muvi
<CrazyMelon> :D
<bajdec> net se heca :)
<bajdec> @kubanc maš kak disk da dela normalno?
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> kompleten Saving Private Ryan na YouTubeu
<zdobersek> v fakin HD
<kubanc> bajdec, kok valikega rabs?
<kubanc> zdobersek, dej link
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx7dFp0WhN4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Saving Private Ryan -1998 - Part 1 (1/16) - HD
<bajdec> @kubanc nevem, koliko maš?
<kubanc> sam mal...
<CrazyMelon> 18:35 < kubanc> bajdec, kok valikega rabs?
<CrazyMelon> dejta no fanta
<CrazyMelon> ni Å¡e ura za take stvari
<bajdec> lol
<CrazyMelon> po 23.00 se lahk hvalita
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> private ryan ni v HD, amapak je v DVD kvaliteti, a ni tko, da je 720p kvaliteta DVD-ja...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<bajdec> kdo ma tukej kej pojma o CSS?
<bajdec> k mi neki ni jasno
<bajdec> recimo imam meni na vrhu strani
<bajdec> ampak vsi linki se tišijo čist k vrhu, padding-top pa ne dela
<bajdec> any idea
<bajdec> ?
<zdobersek> bajdec: linki v meniju?
<bajdec> da
<bajdec> mam link v li-u
<zdobersek> mas kje html na internetih?
<zdobersek> da pogledam.
<bajdec> <div id="header"><div class="menu">
<bajdec>      <li><a href="index.html">Naslovnica</a></li>
<bajdec>      <li><a href="/forum">Forum</a></li>
<bajdec> #header .menu li {
<bajdec>      list-style: none;
<bajdec>      display: inline;
<bajdec> }
<bajdec> #header .menu li {
<bajdec>      padding-left: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-right: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-top: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-bottom: 20px;
<bajdec>      border-right: solid 1px #dd9a67;
<CrazyMelon> UPORABI PASTEBIN ffs
<Grega> :)
<bajdec> http://pastebin.com/c3XDBjdz
<Pepelka> [HTML] Stran - Pastebin.com
<Grega> danes sem ptica povozil :(
<kubanc> si ptica povozil
<Grega> se zdaj ga mam na steklu
<kubanc> al se je on v avto zaletel?
<CrazyMelon> lol
<Grega> no..
<Grega> zaletel se je
<CrazyMelon> a je bil slep ptič? :D
<bajdec> http://pastebin.com/vQpSUtnG
<Pepelka> [CSS] CSS - Pastebin.com
<Grega> ne vem kaj mu je blo
<Grega> kr zavil je proti meni
<zdobersek> MORILCI
<Grega> saj mi je blo hudo, se zdaj mi je
<Grega> ampak ce je bil prehiter
<Grega> ni pogledal levo, jebiga
<CrazyMelon> "oooo grega" si je mislil nedolžni tič... nakar ga je grega ubil s šipo
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Grega> :/
<Grega> bajdec: <ul> manjka
<bajdec> ja ampak pote premakne vse skupaj za 20px dol
<bajdec> *potem
<Grega> potem pa daj padding na 0 pri ul
<Grega> kaj sploh hoces naredit?
<CrazyMelon> hoče linke met spodaj
<CrazyMelon> in ne zgoraj
<CrazyMelon> oz. želi linke nižje
<zdobersek> bajdec: <li> elementi morajo met parenta
<CrazyMelon> kot so trenutno
<Grega> <!DOCTYPE>  je <!DOCTYPE html>
<zdobersek> <ul> recimo
<zdobersek> al pa <ol> recimo
<zdobersek> http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/grouping-content.html#the-ol-element
<Pepelka> 4.5 Grouping content &mdash; HTML Standard
<zdobersek> http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/grouping-content.html#the-ul-element
<Pepelka> 4.5 Grouping content &mdash; HTML Standard
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> torej.. ce nastavis css na ul bos pomaknil vse childe (li-je), gor oz. dol oz. levo oz. desno.. ce pa nastimas css (npr padding) na li element pa gre za vsakega posebej
<bajdec> #header .menu li {
<bajdec>      padding-left: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-right: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-top: 15px;
<bajdec>      padding-bottom: 20px;
<bajdec>      border-right: solid 1px #dd9a67;
<bajdec> }
<Grega> torej, ce je padding 10px, je 10 zgoraj, 10 spodaj in je razmak med obema dejansko 20px
<bajdec> tole ne dela
<bajdec> vsi <li> so v isti vrsti
<bajdec> display: inline;
<zdobersek> ihihihihihi
<zdobersek> model je najdu svojo roko pa letu k medicu
<zdobersek> mja, ni smesno.
<CrazyMelon> mood killer :/
<zdobersek> ja Grega je pa ptica ubil!
<Grega> :/
<CrazyMelon> njega bo že bog kaznoval
<Grega> mogoce sem ga samo opraskal
<Grega> in se je potem pobral
<Grega> in odletel, svoboden in vesel
<CrazyMelon> ne laži
<CrazyMelon> dobr veš da je krvav obležal
<CrazyMelon> nekje v kanalu
<CrazyMelon> osamljen
<CrazyMelon> v bolečinah
<Grega> :(
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<zdobersek> A ga nima na sipi?
<CrazyMelon> le srce je ostalo na Å¡ipi
<CrazyMelon> pa duša tudi
<CrazyMelon> :/
<Grega> pa malo perja
<Grega> in crev
<zdobersek> pa kljuncek
<zdobersek> ohjoj :(
<Grega> vidite otroci, tako je, ko ne pogledate levo in desno, ko greste cez cesto
<Grega> sad te ima sad te nema
<zdobersek> je reku ptic, 'JAAAAAAZ SEEEEEM SVOOOOOBOOOOOOOO-' *** spljoc ***
<Grega> :/
<bajdec> :P
<zdobersek> bajdec, upam da je to nasmeh ob resitvi tvojega problema
<Grega> ..ker drugace gres v pekel
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> točno tako :)
<zdobersek> ker to, da ptic vstopi v dve dimenziji na nekem steklu ni smesno.
<Grega> :S
<bajdec> kaj pa ko recimo Nissan Micra dobi eno tako lepo luknjo ko prednjo skoči jelen?
<CrazyMelon> jah..nič..očitno bo golaž za večerjo
<bajdec> kako leto nazaj se je naredilo to mojemu stricu, košuta je pobegnila, ampak če je še živa, ima od nissana značko :P
<bajdec> se je pa pripeljal okoli 100km/h
<zdobersek> svaka cast kosuti
<CrazyMelon> men se je pa srna zaletela
<CrazyMelon> pa ni bilo večje škode..thank god
<zdobersek> Nissan kosuta! Nej jo najde pa proda Nissanu v reklamne namene.
<Grega> CrazyMelon: ja.. srna se je v tebe zaletela, ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a srna se je zaletela vate? Tko kot ptic v Gregata?
<Grega> lol
<bajdec> haha :)
<bajdec> ko milka :)
<nafisa> gmail neki Å¡trajka :S
<CrazyMelon> grega ne ni bilo tako
<CrazyMelon> ker v moj avto je priletela s strani
<CrazyMelon> "priletela"
<CrazyMelon> mislim..zdobersek ne grega :D
<Grega> kot..hm..ptica..
<zdobersek> am ... torej si stal pred semaforjem in se je zvad v tebe zaletela?
<CrazyMelon> ne
<CrazyMelon> vozil sem se PO OMEJITVAH
<CrazyMelon> in nato ko sem ravno pripeljal
<CrazyMelon> je ona skočla vn
<Grega> pac ogledala si ga je in se odlocila, da je dober, da se vanj zazene s vso silo
<zdobersek> je rekla 'SURPRISE!!!'
<CrazyMelon> in se zaletela v zadnji desni del
<CrazyMelon> pol je mal se obrnila
<CrazyMelon> pa skočla
<CrazyMelon> na njivo
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> melonček ... kak je prletela, če si na faxu :P
<CrazyMelon> nč..later
<CrazyMelon> konc vaj
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> strasne vaje, da lahko razlaga, kok je srno zbil.
<bajdec> :)
<bajdec> @kubanc si našel kaj? :P
<zdobersek> Vin Diesel spila.
<zdobersek> Ubistvu visek njegove kariere.
<zdobersek> Idiot je ta Vin Diesel. Sploh ne poslusa ukazov.
<zdobersek> Pa tud sicer ne izgleda neki inteligenten.
<Grega> o katerem filmu govoris?
<nafisa> big ass rolling down the hill :D
<zdobersek> Saving Private Ryan
<zdobersek> doh
<kubanc> bajdec, sm pozabu iskat
<kubanc> samo malo...
<kubanc> bajdec, 40G, 20GB, 6.4GB, 6.4GB, 40GB, 3.6GB, 6.4GB
<bajdec> a ma 40 GB kak slab sektor?
<kubanc> hja
<kubanc> to pa ne vemm..
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> nič, šibam jaz
<bajdec> ajde
<kubanc> bok
<upd> !google :-(﻿
<Pepelka> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<zdobersek> lol
<upd> :P
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> strasne vaje, da lahko razlaga, kok je srno zbil.
<CrazyLemon> jah..testiranje in kakovost :D
<upd> ti si pa hitr doma
<CrazyLemon> jah 35min počasne vožnje :)
<zdobersek> kaka divjad?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, film?
<_slax0r_> \o
<_slax0r_> kdo tuki?
<bogdanov> ne
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> 11.10 bo LTS verzija, jetak?
<bogdanov> 12.04
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> a ni na dve let
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da je vsake 3 izdaje
<zdobersek> grem precekirat
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> 8.4
<bogdanov> 10.4
<bogdanov> predvidevam na 12.4 :)
<zdobersek> je tak, ja
<zdobersek> na vsaki dve leti, octino
<bogdanov> :)
<_slax0r_> 12.10 bo zadnja
<_slax0r_> :D
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, film?
<bogdanov> marko swat
<bogdanov> :))
<miha> ta thaler
<miha> je vedn bolj zabavn
<miha> zdj nam hoče prodat, da je ko http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0372183/
<Pepelka> The Bourne Supremacy (2004) - IMDb
<miha> :P
<miha> fuck
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/thaler-v-pisarni-sem-pred-sestanki-rekel-da-se-dobim-s-cio/253601
<Pepelka> "V pisarni sem pred sestanki rekel, da se dobim s Cio" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> what a troll
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/03/21/women.in.tech.gonzalez/index.html
<Pepelka> Women work to gain larger foothold in tech industry - CNN.com
<miha> [ZDNET] There's more than one way for Microsoft to compete  with Android
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/-theres-more-than-one-way-for-microsoft-to-compete-with-android/8966
<Pepelka> There's more than one way for Microsoft to compete with Android | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- Big Mommas Like Father Like Son
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<miha> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9094/kekec007.jpg lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: [Vodič] Gnome 3 - Gnome Shell  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4735/new/posts/
<upd> fungiii
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> a se da powerpoint v pdf
<upd> !google iphone power point
<Pepelka> iPhone PowerPoint Remotes Give Perfect Presentations - PCWorld ... http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/159020/iphone_powerpoint_remotes_give_perfect_presentations.html
<Sky[x]> upd: pomojem da se ga da :)
<Sky[x]> ja da se ga 100%
<upd> jap mwa
<upd> zdj pa Å¡e en pdf reader za jabuk pa bomo plonkal :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> upd: kaj pa delaš na jabučku ?
<upd> jah nič, pdf program rabim
<Sky[x]> za ker predmet to ?
<upd> Osnove biokemije z biotehnologijo lol..
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ma nič morm posodo pomit da dam riž kuhat
<Sky[x]> bom mlečn riž naredu :)
<Sky[x]> zdj k sem kakav kupuhehe
<upd> cool :)
<lobi_> ima kdo kaj izkusen kako updatat bios na laptopu ce imas ubuntu
<bogdanov> lobi_ kaj ma veze updejtanje biosa in ubuntu?
<alyosha> amm z cim bi lahko slike resizal?
<nafisa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<Pepelka> HOWTO: Flash BIOS, The Ubuntu Way - Ubuntu Forums
<alyosha> tko cimlazje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ahh rešu:D
<sasa84> alyosha, program pohatch
<sasa84> phatch
<alyosha> oo šaška:D
<alyosha> ma sj mas u gimpu
<alyosha> sem cisto pozabu:D
<nafisa> to je uno, ko sem včer nainštalirala tako, da sem se zraven oddajnika od routerja postavila? :D
<alyosha> katiro?:D
<nafisa> phatch
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ej ... a more res bit koledar povezan z evolution-om?
<alyosha> nebi vedno...ma pomoje ni da prav mora
<alyosha> nisem se z evolutionom sploh igral
<alyosha> :D
<upd> lool
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> jst bi tabla koledar
<nafisa> ko bi se mi opozorila prikazala na namizju
<nafisa> oz. v ospredju
<nafisa> ko bi bil zvonec
<nafisa> obstaja kaj takega?
<hruske> iCal
<CrazyLemon> nafisa če uporabljaš thunderbird pol obstaja ja :)
<CrazyLemon> js uporabljam reminderfox
<CrazyLemon> ter lightning plugin (koledar)
<CrazyLemon> če maš pa še android telefon pa še tok bolš..dobiš opozorilo tako na namizju kot na telefonu :)
<nafisa> ne rabm telefona ...
<alyosha> ma kjesi limun
<CrazyLemon> sj ti ga niti ne nudim :>
 * Sky[x] slaps napsy around a bit with a large trout
<CrazyLemon> ma evo me gadura kjes ti :D
<nafisa> ah, si bom Å¡e naprej na telefon reminderje delala
<nafisa> hehe, Sky[x] ... mIRC :D
<alyosha> ewo bolan radim sine:D
<CrazyLemon> če se praskaš po jajcih to ne pomeni da radiš :D
<Sky[x]> apple izdal novo verzijo popravkov za nove MBPje :>
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a si vidu ti te svoje lepe MBPje kako se pregrevajo? :>
<sasa84> nč, lahkonočko ;)
<alyosha> pff crazy nismo usi ko ti:D
<alyosha> sasa84 laahko noooč:D
<sasa84> nočko ljoši ;)
<nafisa> pašteta je lahko odprta 3 dni ... hmmm
<sasa84> kaj si ti...gadur al gadura? :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha res je..svet žal ni popoln :P
<CrazyLemon> gadura je  on :D
<alyosha> hahhaha:D
<nafisa> nočko, saška
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ta crazybanana praw je crazy:D
<alyosha> kaj sem prej vidu si srno povozu mona?
<alyosha> :d
<sasa84> tko pač je :P
<alyosha> te ni nič sram?:D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: nism vidu ket to kej piše ? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, povozu si srno???
<alyosha> sram ga bilo
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sj bolš da nisi vidu :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..od kje ti to :D
<CrazyLemon> pusti ti alyosho..on je gadura :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sj...d bi pa gadur povozu bambija, bi blo pa že čez mejo :P
<CrazyLemon> srna se je zaletela vame :D
<alyosha> zdj je pa kr srna kriva
<CrazyLemon> js nism bil kriv :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> no ja...jutr bo golaž pr crazyu :P
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj ni to danes blo
<alyosha> ma kaj to si ruknu zdj neki al to je blo enkrat?
<CrazyLemon> to je blo cca. 2 leti nazaj
<alyosha> ahh
<CrazyLemon> ko je bil Å¡e clio
<alyosha> to ne velja:D
<nafisa> mmm
<CrazyLemon> nedaj bože da mi kio poškoduje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mate pol Å¡e zdej meso u skrinji? :P
<CrazyLemon> jo tkoj zakoljem
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> divjačina ... golaž ...
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<nafisa> mmmmm
<alyosha> pizda CrazyLemon  si prebraw uni link prej ki si mi dal
<alyosha> tipi niso normlani res kašne pišejo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kateri
<alyosha> uni vrtičkarski:D
<sasa84> nč, nočk
<nafisa> daj da usi preberemo
<nafisa> no, da jst
<nafisa> pa povem, če je normalno :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si vidu tipe a :D
<CrazyLemon> hidroponika je prihodnost stari
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> to da mam js par 100.000€
<alyosha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/crna_kronika/2011/03/stojiljkovic_skank.aspx
<Pepelka> V sedmih laboratorijih zasegli 1573 sadik skunka - SiOL.net
<CrazyLemon> bi tkoj postavu eno rastlinjak
<alyosha> ma to so bučke:D
<alyosha> sj je denar u temu
<CrazyLemon> en*
<alyosha> samo ne take cifre kot oni reklamirajo
<CrazyLemon> ma denar je v hidroponiki..ne skunku :D
<alyosha> najboljša je pa ta izjava res
<alyosha> Kot je pojasnil višji kriminalistični inšpektor na GPU Aleksander Kranjc, je lahko THC-ja v tako gojeni marihuani, ko gre torej za zaprte prostore, kjer "vrtnarji" poskrbijo za optimalne pogoje za rast opojnih rastlin, do 40 odstotkov več kot v konoplji, ki zraste zunaj, njeni učinki pa so podobni halucinogenim učinkom LSD.
<alyosha> kaj boš paradajz sadil?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari karkoli
<alyosha> in po ko si indoor ni neke strašne razlike med hidro in med zemljo
<CrazyLemon> ma je stari
<alyosha> edino kar je je to
<alyosha> da zemljo je trebamenjavat:D
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš ne gnojit ne okopavat ne nič
<alyosha> vode ne tolko..oz. je lazje
<CrazyLemon> samo dodaš mešanico gnojil v vodo
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<alyosha> kaj ne rabis gnojit lih to je
<alyosha> samo gnojit rabis
<alyosha> in ful točno
<alyosha> moraš doktorirat:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..samo ne ročno..to ti pravim
<alyosha> maja itak vaja dela mojstra ne:D
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal en dokumentarec ki je govoril o hidroponiki
<alyosha> če greš na long run pol se ti hidro itak splača
<CrazyLemon> en tip ki ma to v ameriki
<CrazyLemon> tip je ugotovil vsa razmerja
<CrazyLemon> in zdej samo vse dela elektronika
<alyosha> to pa to..enkrat ko ugotoviš use kako in kaj pol si zmagal
<CrazyLemon> on samo obira tako sadeže kot kupce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo porabš lahko kašno leto za to
<CrazyLemon> ja ma lej stari..kaj je eno leto v primerjavi z 15-20 let ki to laufaš
<alyosha> sj jz sem študiral da bi kašen paradajz papirko al kaj takega
<alyosha> samo nwem kolko se pri nas potem to prodaja
<alyosha> ki ti da greš zdj u agrarijo papriko prodajat
<alyosha> te bojo samo gledali
<alyosha> od kje ti to:D
<CrazyLemon> ma to itak narediš raziskavo trga in ugotoviš  kaj se  najbl splača glede na razmerje kg/cena
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ja to itak samo ti pravim
<alyosha> nwem kako je z odkupom tašne "predelane" hrane pri nas
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..to je čisto enaka hrana kot tista k jo umetno gnojiš v zemlji
<alyosha> ma niti ne
<alyosha> je Å¡e bolju pizdi
<CrazyLemon> to pa počne cca. 80% teh velikih proizvajalcev
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> samo ti nisi velik
<alyosha> to je problem:D
<alyosha> če si velik itak delaš kar češ
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi pa sigurno bil biznis
<alyosha> indoor zelenjava
<alyosha> hidroponic
<alyosha> edino elektrika bi te znala malo jebat:D
<alyosha> ker čučajo te lučke pošteno:D
<CrazyLemon> lej..tudi to ni problem
<CrazyLemon> ker prvo..to narediš v rastlinjaku
<alyosha> bi rabu svojo elektrarnico
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo..solarne plošče bi lahko dal gor ker bi imel veliko površino strehe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma zraven reke nardiš "fabriko" in si zmagal
<CrazyLemon> stari..js mam te biznis ideje
<CrazyLemon> sam rabim €€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> za par 1000 nardis elektrarno
<alyosha> še prodajaš višek elektrike pol drzavi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> daj oglas u salomonca:D "mam idejo rabim investitorja"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oz. poglej tipe ki majo pare in iscejo ideje.D
<alyosha> maš tega neki
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si ču so dobili nek nov "lab" u kopru
<alyosha> nasproti trznice
<alyosha> bla cela akcija kao
<alyosha> še večja ko pri meni:D
<alyosha> bli specjalci obotoženi z plinskimi maskami:D
<alyosha> tko da mozno da je mew še kašen meth lab:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<alyosha> samo nisem še zvedu kdo je član:D
<CrazyLemon> nasproti trznice ?
<CrazyLemon> a v unih stanovanjih tam ?
<CrazyLemon> čaki..kdo že tam živi hmm..
<alyosha> ja ja tam
<alyosha> u unem kao bloku
<alyosha> nek jebač od ene sandre tu iz MC
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> niso vedli povedat katiri je to
<alyosha> ju3 lih se dobim z enim iz centra on bo wedu sigurno kdo je biw:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je kak link o tem al si to sam slišau
<alyosha> stara od cure je vidla
<alyosha> samo je blo uciraj to
<alyosha> al preducirajsnim
<alyosha> tako da cez kasen teden
<alyosha> bomo brali:D
<alyosha> grem jaz tv gledat in spat počasi ju3 se treba s5 učit
<alyosha> jebemti slovenčino:D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡kolarac
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> jebotte:D
<alyosha> danes sem braw mrs. bovars
<alyosha> bovary
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uči školu sine :D     haha
<CrazyLemon> tip bere!!
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> res res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj dj odoh
<alyosha> ajd
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011032205631159
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Zadnji trenutki &#382;ivljenja medveda Knuta
<CrazyLemon> tipa kap  zadela :(
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-CpCUOygqU&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Even The Troops Are Waking Up
<CrazyLemon> upd http://vimeo.com/4791698
<Pepelka> HardTime :: Illusion on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> glej to
<CrazyLemon> hudo res
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> awsome hahaha
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> si že pričakoval illusion ane :))
<upd> dobr da sm ga tkoj umaknu da bi vidu če ma tiča vun :D
<upd> itaq :D
<upd> CrazyLemon The.Green.Hornet.2011
<upd> dobr ?
<CrazyLemon> kr kul
<upd> ok
<upd> grem v knižnico ju3 pa si sposodim..
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> dost mam unih filmov na youtube pr vsakmu zaspim pa vsi majo oceno pod 3.5 na imdb res sux.
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> torrenti sine! sposodi si film pa ga prijazno vrneš nazaj
<upd> da :)
<upd> bbl
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<CrazyLemon> sisseeeeee
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> blah..Å¡e californication se bo kmalu koncal :(
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://pastebin.com/V1RJEkhW
<Pepelka> # (... dramatični oglas 'raspamećenog' pokradenog vlasnika, jednostavno se mor - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> preberi si to :D
<Sky[x]> evo pa smo Å¡e ene par bugov popravl :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jS4n7EQag4
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - RIZ - PING!!! Me Baby
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> kvaj ksn movie
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-22
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> last night
<CrazyLemon> romantični <3
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ves za kej teh starih samurajskih filmov
<bogdanov> iscem en film k sm biu mulac sm ga gledu en k jih razbije use u dvorani pa un general poje zlato ribco
<bogdanov> ko chi al neki tazga je naslov biu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> poje zlato ribico
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> to je znaciln
<bogdanov> da se spovnes
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> res hud film
<bogdanov> use jih zbije k zajce
<bogdanov> hhaa
<bogdanov> bom mogu najdt videokaseto
<bogdanov> dam vidu naslov
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem gledat NBA
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ZGUBU BOÅ 
<CrazyLemon> sprijazni se človk
<upd> če se neb blo men treba učit kako se glive razmnožujejo bi blo tud ql..
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kere!
<CrazyLemon> vaginalne al tiste na nogah
<CrazyLemon> al pa tiste v gozdu!
<upd> vse po malem :)
<upd> CrazyLemon a si kej na partisu
<CrazyLemon> veš da!
<upd> a se ti brskalnik zapovni ime pa geslo
<CrazyLemon> partis porn ftw!
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<upd> zapomni*
<upd> hm men se ne
<upd> a maš chromium ?
<upd> a imaš statični ip ?
<upd> CrazyLemon a si zaspal ?
<CrazyLemon> mam chromium
<CrazyLemon> mam statični ip
<upd> aha ok ql
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga ne uporabljam :D
<CrazyLemon> chromium that is :)
<upd> mhm
<upd> CrazyLemon a si na ircnetu
<CrazyLemon> personaly ? njet
<upd> trenutno ja
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> <-psyBNC> * crazy(CrAzY)@localhost [:linz.irc.at] ::)
<CrazyLemon> bnc bi pa mogu bit ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> da je
<upd> zgleda da je split
<CrazyLemon> piše že tko :D
<upd> kje ?
<CrazyLemon> ":linz.irc.at"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> kaj ma to veze
<upd> za .si pravm
<upd> toj v6 itaq
<upd> at
<CrazyLemon> js pa teb odgovarjam na "da je" :)
<CrazyLemon> ne na split
<upd> kaj je zdej ?
<upd> je al ni
<upd> pa kaj je
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> mhm
<upd> 01:30:59] * [upd] ~upd BSN-176-162-197.dial-up.dsl.siol.net * upd
<upd> [01:30:59] * [upd] #upd #lublana #partis.si #slovenia #slovenija #ljubljana
<upd> [01:30:59] * [upd] irc.arnes.si ARNES IRC Server
<upd> ne da mi @
<CrazyLemon> jah..sej ti piše ko se povežeš na irc  strežnik
<CrazyLemon> a je trenutno v splitu al ne
<upd> 01:23:38] < Server is currently in split-mode.
<upd> uuu pa ti si najači
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<upd> aj triera Å¡e
<upd> a je sam arnes
<CrazyLemon> po moje je to zdj njihova nova politika..ircneta
<CrazyLemon> da majo strežnik v splitu
<upd> a split ?
<upd> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> da ne prihaja do iger
<CrazyLemon> z ddosi etc
<upd> lol.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> a se zajebavaš ane ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tko te strežnik ne bo reopal :)
<upd> ne morš kr delinkat strežnika
<CrazyLemon> niti opal na praznem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> ah ne ne dela se tko :)
<upd> pa dons tud ne ddosajo več
<upd> k sm jest šel z ircneta ni noben več ddosal
<upd> k ne znajo
<upd> jest pa jim ne kompajlam .exe več
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> 36:06] * Connecting to irc.triera.si(213.161.11.78) port 6667..
<upd> [01:36:08] * Unable to connect to server: irc.triera.si
<upd> taj pa na routerju blokiran
<upd> mam ta usb z 2gb SD kartico notr pa sam 1gb zazna
<upd> d0h
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> se san antonio
<bogdanov> more za 10 zmagat
<bogdanov> pa mam zadete stave
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> zakaj tolk stavite?
<bogdanov> to sam jst
<bogdanov> stavm
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa kva ti kej
<nafisa> stavit si jst ne upam ... razn v igrah pri pokru, kjer se ne igra za denar :D
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> mi poker zmeri za kes igramo
<nafisa> nimam keša za to
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pojutrijšnjem mi nastopi sodna izvržba ...
<nafisa> tako da ... ja ...
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> sodbna
<nafisa> če danes ne plačam ...
<bogdanov> kvaj blo
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva mors
<bogdanov> placat
<nafisa> ja, odločbo so mi študentski domovi poslali šele decembra, namesto oktobra
<nafisa> pa morm poravnat ekonomske stroške bivanja, čeprav me sploh ni bilo tam
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> prtoz se an
<nafisa> ne Å¡ljivijo
<nafisa> če ti s papirji zajebeš, si ti kriv
<nafisa> če oni zajebejo s papirji, si tud ti kriv
<bogdanov> i kok
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> placat
<nafisa> 206
<nafisa> pq ne vem, kje naj jih staknem
<bogdanov> uf gadno
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> sposodit si ne morem nikjer
<nafisa> kradem pa tud ne
<nafisa> pa prodajam se tud ne
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> zmanjkuje me ...
<bogdanov> pjd spat
<nafisa> ko bom nehala pisat ...
<nafisa> pomeni, da sem zaspala
<nafisa> sem v postli
<nafisa> topless
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pizda cakam stave
<bogdanov> vodjo san antionio
<bogdanov> sam se za 11 pik
<bogdanov> morjo za 10 zmagat
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ti maš pa verjetno majco oblečeno
<bogdanov> majco pa polovr
<nafisa> košarka?
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> trofla :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> ne vem, kje bi lahko za tok pik razlike bil rezultat
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jah morjo zmagat
<bogdanov> 10+
<bogdanov> cene nedobim stav
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> dobu sm z eno tekmo dons
<nafisa> kolk pa staviš?
<bogdanov> k so zmagal
<bogdanov> tocn za 11
<bogdanov> pik
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ne, dnarja
<bogdanov> dons sm mau
<bogdanov> iz 5
<bogdanov> 50
<bogdanov> dobim ce se tole stavo zadanm
<bogdanov> tekmo*
<nafisa> aja
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> nafisa a mas
<bogdanov> ksn ps2
<bogdanov> za prodt
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> pol če dobiš, mi lahko 50 posodiš ... 100 mi je en ponudu za fisting ... pa še 50 nekje staknem :D
<nafisa> nimam jst tega
<nafisa> mela sem psp ... 3 leta nazaj
<nafisa> pa mi je bivši pobral
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva tej uvaliv
<bogdanov> 50
<bogdanov> in kaj mam jst
<bogdanov> od tega
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ti vrnem pol 60 čez en mesec pa dam luščka :P
<nafisa> hecam se, no
<nafisa> lupčka***
<bogdanov> se minuta
<bogdanov> vodjo za
<bogdanov> 13 pik
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ni ok, če vodjo za 13 pik?
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> 10+
<bogdanov> morjo zmagat
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jah netbook
<bogdanov> mi prodj
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> kaj bom pa pol jst mela?
<nafisa> figo v riti?
<bogdanov> tim jst
<bogdanov> zrihtu en
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> pa crt 17
<bogdanov> incn
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> hvala
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> bom kr pr moji lubici ostala
<nafisa> odvisna sem od tega netbooka
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> sm dobu stave
<bogdanov> da vidm
<bogdanov> kv napisal
<bogdanov> FT
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, verjetno si
<nafisa> minuta je mimo
<bogdanov> th Quarter	San Antonio Spurs	111	32	22	32	25	 	 	
<bogdanov> Golden State Warriors	96	21	24	24	27	
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> 111
<bogdanov> 96
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ql
<nafisa> velik pik nabijejo
<nafisa> kaj to sam sem pa tja letajo pa zabijajo koše?
<bogdanov> dobu
<bogdanov> to mi deli
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uceri 100eu
<bogdanov> dons 50
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> fajn
<bogdanov> mogu bi dt se
<bogdanov> bulse
<bogdanov> pab dobu 100
<bogdanov> k so zmagal za 40
<bogdanov> pik
<bogdanov> a 2 kvota
<bogdanov> je bla
<bogdanov> da zmagajo
<bogdanov> plus 15
<bogdanov> pik
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> bo mene zmankal, veš
<nafisa> lepo se imej
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ok
<nafisa> pa čestitke za stavo
<bogdanov> upam da ress
<bogdanov> tezavo
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> papa :*
<bogdanov> caw mwa :)
<uni4dfx> jutro
<uni4dfx> je kdo na faksu? :D
<l0wkey> re
<uni4dfx> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<BigWhale> Dan
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> lp
<nafisa> živjo, Tadej
<Tadej> oo
<Tadej> kako smo?
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> ammm ... lačna ... samo mi gre na slabše ... čik namesto zajtrka ...
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ti?
<Tadej> mja nekaj podobnega
<Tadej> sam da je kava namest cika :P
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> haha ... upam, da bom na enem drugem forumu prejela lento za popularnost :D
<Tadej> kje
<Tadej> :)
<nafisa> pravjo, da ne smem tuki o tem pisat ... sploh čez dan pa ker gre vse na record ...
<nafisa> loh pa na offtopic kanalu
<nafisa> al pa na privat
<Tadej> ok
<Tadej> a tud offtopic kanal mamo?
<christooss__> jo
<christooss__> Tadej itak mamo sam ni v uporabi :)
<Tadej> aja
<Tadej> LOL
<Tadej> dej dej
<Tadej> bom jaz gor glavna ztvezda :P
<nafisa> ja, itaq da je v uporabi
<nafisa> vsake tok časa jst kaj tam napišem ;D:
<Tadej> dej naslov kanala
<christooss__> -Pepelka- To je uradni slovenski podporni kanal za ubuntu. Pogovori se beležijo. Prosimo vas, da imate pogovore, kateri niso povezani z distribucijo Ubuntu, na #ubuntu-si-offtopic - hvala!
<Tadej> aha :D
<christooss__> sej ti ga Pepelka pošlje vsakič ko se joinaš
<Tadej> ignoriram pepelko
<Tadej> sam neki mi pise pa nikol ne odgovori :)))
<christooss__> !google pepelka odgovori mi
<Pepelka> Kvačkan nakit - Pepelka :: Skrinjica idej! :: medovernet (stran: 1) http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?109,2080705,2080810
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> madona je lep dan!
<napsy> js pa ga prezivljam v pisarni :/
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma bogi..res si bužček ker si v pisarni in te plačajo za to da si tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že pokonc???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torek je!
<CrazyLemon> and on that note
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ja no, raje bi bil v kaficu na kakmu pivcu :-)
<sasa84> aja...vstaja takrat crazy že okol enajste ;)
<Grega> 11.33!
<nafisa> napsy, zdajle na pivcu???
<napsy> ka pa tej
<BigWhale> kje je sestanek prevajalcev?
<nafisa> na malti
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale online ali offline ?
<BigWhale> sej se tega ne vem :>
<BigWhale> v ponedeljek ob 20.00
<CrazyLemon> online torje
<CrazyLemon> slovenski-prevajalci@partychapp.appspotchat.com     <-jabber
<CrazyLemon> btw BigWhale ..danes je torek!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> Naslednji ponedeljek ob 20.00 ...
<BigWhale> pise
<BigWhale> a je blo to vceri? :>
<CrazyLemon> ej ne vem..glej datum ane :D
<nafisa> konec marca 2011
<nafisa> torej verjetno naslednji ponedeljek?
<BigWhale> aha sem odprl doc
<BigWhale> 28
<BigWhale> ij nu n;p vcero
<BigWhale> ok ni blo vceri
<BigWhale> whoops
<BigWhale> shift left desnaroka
<CrazyLemon> a zdj boš začel prevajat al kaj :D
<BigWhale> ne ne
<BigWhale> sam za global jam bo sestanek
<BigWhale> tud
<BigWhale> jest se ne pecam s prevajalci ;>
<CrazyLemon> ne mislit da si bolši kot mi! ker nisi!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> sej si ne
<BigWhale> sam ne spadam v to kasto :P
<CrazyLemon> če js spadam pol vsi spadajo :D
<CrazyLemon> enkrat na x tednov en mal greš na launchpad pa prečekiraš če je kaj za prevajat pregledat
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> reč mu sasa84 ! prepričaj ga s svojim ženskim šarmom :))
<BigWhale> nimam cajt.. k se stvari k bi jih res rad delal ne morem :/
<CrazyLemon> lol...ti kot da nisi nezaposlen madona :D
<BigWhale> kwa mi to pomaga, ce pa delam se vec k ce bi bil zaposlen. :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..later :)
<nafisa> l8er pomen, da greš na fax?
<nafisa> :P
<t3ch> napsy.. kak naj resim ta error z function pointer pa pthread
<t3ch> http://pastebin.com/ZQpBQnQJ
<Pepelka> int thread::NewThread(void *(*function)(void *), void *args, const char *name, c - Pastebin.com
<napsy> 1. ne uporablat pastebin
<napsy> it sucks
<napsy> 2. si prebral kaj zahteva pthread_join
<t3ch> ja
<t3ch> sn zafuko
<t3ch> pthread_create
<t3ch> rabim
<t3ch> :x
<t3ch> tele jas
<t3ch> delaa
<t3ch> wii
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> ustvaris 'int id' pa potem nic ne naredis s tem
<napsy> ret je v vsakem primeru 0
<t3ch> ya to sn za naprej nareo
<t3ch> sn moral prvo to zrihtat da dela
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> naloga za javo ... ljubezen moja ... :D looooool
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj? :P
<nafisa> CL je na faxu po mojem
<nafisa> idle 54 minut
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<_slax0r_> hi, je delal kdo kaj mogoce z jquery autocomplete pluginom?
<_slax0r_> in json objectom
<sasa84> alyosha, učenec moj dragi :P
<nafisa> kaj si ga pa ti naučila?
<christooss__> we want pepelka back
<christooss__> Seniorita is no good :)
<nafisa> jaaa
<nafisa> pepelka je bol slovensko
<sasa84> Seniorita, I feel for youuuu
<sasa84> !google justin timberlake seniorita
<Seniorita> Justin Timberlake - Senorita Lyrics http://www.lyrics007.com/Justin%20Timberlake%20Lyrics/Senorita%20Lyrics.html
<sasa84> al so bli to Å¡e nsync?
<sasa84> ni važn :P
<Mikoar> lp iz hackintosha
<sasa84> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cimperski: chatroulette ne prikaže slike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4831/new/posts/
<nafisa> s kod?
<Grega> lol
<CrazyMelon> wacap :)
<nafisa> o, lej ga, faxiranca
<CrazyMelon> o lejme ! :D
<CrazyMelon> dougčas je..pa še zdj mam 2 uri fraj :S
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> prid na #ubuntu-si-offtopic-18+ :P
<CrazyMelon> lool
<CrazyMelon> a zdj mate že 18+
<CrazyMelon> mater ste čudni :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> mamo, ja :D
<christooss__> sej ti težiš da mormo offtopic met na offtopic :)
<nafisa> če pa pravjo, da se ne sme čez dan pisat nič takega
<Grega> ti se lahko samo po polnoci oglasas
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyMelon> christooss__: js težim? najdi mi en stavek kjer sm omenu da mora nekdo it na offtopic
<christooss__> joke no
<christooss__> ti si master of irc :)
<nafisa> Grega, a sploh se lahko samo ponoči oglašam?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> ne joukej se s takimi zadevami!
<Grega> sploh!
<nafisa> :'(
<Grega> kaaajj tii je deklicaaaaa
<nafisa> ko sem pa tak žalostna ... Grega pisat ne pusti, mene pa komp jebe cele dni
<CrazyMelon> kje je tale mernik..jebela cesta a je res tok težko dat eno sliko v novico :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: chatroulette ne prikaže slike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4831/new/posts/
<christooss__> lol chatroulete :)
<CrazyMelon> a kdo ve kako shranim spremembe v firebugu ?
<CrazyMelon> :)
<christooss__> You arent able to save any changes you make in firebug
<CrazyMelon> stupid firebug
<CrazyMelon> kaj je pol point firebuga
<CrazyMelon> :S
<christooss__> testiranje
<CrazyMelon> kako testiranje..če lahk premikaš pa urejaš elemente
<christooss__> da sprobaš kako stran deluje
<christooss__> think
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/firefox-4-is-officially-live/12017
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 is officially LIVE | ZDNet
<nafisa> zakaj mi spusti drums zvok, ko mi javi, da je skripta prenehala delovat?
<CrazyMelon> a mi da kdo kak hint..kje naj začnem s programiranjem spletne trgovine? :)
<napsy> pri nacrtovanju baze :-)
<CrazyMelon> recimo da "ogrodje" - obliko že mam približno
<CrazyMelon> ja to mam tudi že neki v načrtu :D
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa recimo kategorije pa to
<CrazyMelon> a naj jih berem iz baze al jih kr hardcodeam not ?
<CrazyMelon> men se zdi baza logična
<napsy> pomoje bols iz baze
<CrazyMelon> sam ne bi hotu brezveze komplicirat
<Grega> prvo narisi bazo, vsaj priblizno.. potem pa scodaj kak form s katerim vneses artikel.. potem pa register, login, kosarica in design \o/
<CrazyMelon> emm
<CrazyMelon> artikli bodo vnešeni v bazo
<CrazyMelon> tko da bi jih sam bral
<CrazyMelon> pa izpisoval na prvo stran
<CrazyMelon> ob kliku na artikel se odpre nova stran kjer bi bili pač podatki
<CrazyMelon> in pa košarica and thats it
<CrazyMelon> to bi moglo bit dovolj za 8 :D
<Grega> slovenski solski sistem je cist v kurcu
<CrazyMelon> lol
<nafisa> Grega, že vemo
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyMelon> a šolski sistem je da te učijo programirat spletno trgovino?
<CrazyMelon> kdo za vraga to še počne
<CrazyMelon> p.s. zakaj nisi ti sam skodiral spletne trgovine? :>
<miha> :D
<Grega> v bistvu jo pravkar kodam :P
<CrazyMelon> show us :>
<Grega> in ni bistvo, da to pac ze obstaja, ampak je bistvo, da znas naredit sam
<upd> res je.
<Grega> tako
<CrazyMelon> seveda..lepo je če programer zna sam skodat spletno trgovino
<CrazyMelon> ampak a sm js fckin programer? :D
<CrazyMelon> naj s tem matrajo napsya..on je na programski :D
<upd> a ni bistvo računalniškega faksa da znaš programirat ? :/
<Grega> ne, on pricakuje, da ga bodo naucili kako napsyu ukazovat kaj naj scoda
<CrazyMelon> zato pa maš različne smeri..če vsaka smer uči čist enako
<CrazyMelon> zakaj za vraga pol mamo različne smeri
<CrazyMelon> naj bo ena smer pa konc
<CrazyMelon> Grega: to me čist noben ne rabi učit..to že zdej znam!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Grega> katera smer pa si?
<Grega> informatika? :>
<CrazyMelon> tako!
<upd> mislem da vsaka smer računalništva vsebuje vsaj osnove programiranja
<CrazyMelon> edina MOŽNA smer v sežani!
<upd> anyway rit me srbi.
<CrazyMelon> upd: sj js nimam nič proti osnovam
<CrazyMelon> ampak a so osnove spletna trgovina? :)
<Grega> itak da so
<CrazyMelon> itak da niso
<CrazyMelon> kaj ti veš..ti itak na FERI hodiš
<CrazyMelon> :/
<upd> informatika vklučuje prodajo ane in trženje tud ane
<Grega> informatika je v bistvu nacrtovanje.. in ce hoces nacrtovat mores vedet kako nastane
<upd> no tako ja..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> tako..vidiš da veš :D
<Grega> mogoce zato, ker tud jaz studiram informatiko :)
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<upd> !google pong
<Seniorita> Pong http://www.xnet.se/javaTest/jPong/jPong.html
<upd> nism se mogu zadržat..
<Grega> naj ti bo, zdaj se pa umiri
<upd> ok hvala
<Grega> pa v prihodnje prosim brez taksnih izpadov, ker cel kanal prikazujes v slabi luci
 * upd sram me je. 
<upd> ti raje povej če imaš kak projekt zame
<upd> da ne bom nastope v reklamah iskal po Å¡tudencu :)
<kubanc> hellow pipl
<Grega> ce pa ne kodas v pravih jezikih
<Grega> nauci se nekaj uporabnega pa bo :)
<upd> oh my php je pravi ?
<Grega> html,css,js,python
<Grega> neee
<upd> ah ne bom se tega sranja učil, samo python še :) html pa znam.
<upd> kje so časi ko si lahko bnc-je prodajal..
<Grega> za jurja na mesec
<upd> jap pol pa 500sit :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<upd> a kdo pozna kakšnega k dela cracke pa to ?
<Grega> jaz poznam enega, ki je "cracke pa to"
<upd> jest pa eno :)
<Grega> verjetno zanimiva oseba
<upd> dobr pleše
<Grega> no, tudi to je dosezek
<nafisa> ej, a je za ubuntu kak pdf editor? ne samo reader?
<nafisa> al pa kako bi se iz PDFja nrdilo v sliko
<kubanc> iz pdf-ja bi rada nardila sliko?
<teardrop> nafisa, lahko uporabiš imagemagic
<nafisa> kako se pa z njim dela?
<nafisa> ja ... kubanc ... rada bi dokument v PDF nrdila sliko ... da potem noter importam moj ročni podpis ... da pošljem en dokument ... ker nimam skenerja
<teardrop> convert -density 300 moj.pdf -scale 1024x768 moj.jpg
<teardrop> mislim da je tak stavek
<teardrop> density pove kak DPI maš, za scale pa napišeš kakšno resolucijo hočeš
<teardrop> verjetno boš pa potrebovala imagemagic pa ghostscript
<nafisa> pa inštalirat je treba prej verjetn, ne? :D haha
<teardrop> nafisa, to pomaga ja
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> samo da ga naštelam
<nafisa> imagemagick, ne?
<teardrop> sam pač greš v terminal pa rečeš apt-get install imagemagick
<nafisa> da zdej najdem pult, kjer nimam odprto več kot 6 oken
<Grega> well...
<Grega> !google pdf2img
<Seniorita> Pdf2Img - Convert your pdf files and your images ! http://www.pdf2img.com/
<Grega> geniji
<nafisa> Uporabite 'apt-get autoremove' za njihovo odstranitev.
<nafisa> 0 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 0 bo odstranjenih in 0 ne nadgrajenih.
<nafisa> zgleda, da to že mam :D
<teardrop> well
<nafisa> Grega, no ... nisem ti jst expert za to, no
<nafisa> Grega, Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<nafisa> tole ven da
<nafisa> kao skonverta pol pa ni nič iz tega ...
<nafisa> :)
<teardrop> dobri ljudje ki znate slovensko - kako ločim števnike med seboj?
<teardrop> 5. 8. 12. in 15. april od 15:00 do 18:00 ure
<teardrop> a morajo tle biti vejice vmes?
<nafisa> jup
<nafisa> še bolje pa če z besedami napišeš :D
<nafisa> pa v oklepajih tkole zraven
<nafisa> pa z vejcami
<teardrop> peti, osmi, dvanajsti in petnajsti ?
<teardrop> aha Å¡e cifre
<nafisa> ja, zakaj pa ne?
<kubanc> 5,8,10,12,
<nafisa> pike tud
<nafisa> peti (5.), osmi (8.), ...
<teardrop> peti (5.), osmi (8.) dvanajsti (12.) in petnajsti (15.)
<teardrop> ja ok
<teardrop> :D
<teardrop> thx
<nafisa> ql?
<nafisa> nimam profesorja na liniji, da bi mi povedal ...
<Grega> http://docupub.com/pdfconvert/  http://www.convertpdftoimage.com/ http://www.coolutils.com/online-pdf-converter.php
<nafisa> tole mi zveni še najbl politična rešitev
<Seniorita> Free Online PDF Converter, Batch Convert to PDF or Image, Doc Converter, PDF Printer.
<nafisa> Grega, :*:*:*:*:*
<nafisa> al se ne smemo lupčkat na lička kle?
<kubanc> nafisa, ne se prehitr veselit, ker ni nujno da ti bo dor zripalo...
<nafisa> mi je skonvertalo
<kubanc> ampak kušuješ ga pa se vedno lahko :D
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> že imam
<Grega> dont
<Grega> ;)
<kubanc> ja, potem je pa kul
<nafisa> samo podpis Å¡e not importam
<kubanc> vcasih se lahko zgodi da ti ne konvertira vredu...
<nafisa> ufff ... takole bi se lahko dokumente ponarejevalo :D
<nafisa> samo picasa na tem OS je pri meni prekleto počasna
<kubanc> ja, spet odvisno ce lahko zripa paswordirane dokumente..
<kubanc> oz posworfirane pdf-je
<nafisa> ja, ok ... saj to sem mela samo navadn nezakodiran pdf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> zakaj mi tako <p> kot <div> vržeta vso vsebino izven teh blokov v novo vrstico
<CrazyMelon> a je kak trik da bi mel <div class="nek">neki neki neki</div> Å¡e neki
<CrazyMelon> da bi mi izpisalo "neki neki Å¡e neki"
<Grega> display: inline;
<Grega> mislim da..
<CrazyMelon> joj to mi deli :D
<kubanc> folk, kaj bi rajs kupil Xbox al PS3?
<Grega> wii
<kubanc> wii, zakva pa wii
<CrazyMelon> hvala :D
<CrazyMelon> worka
<kubanc> xbox ma kinect, PS3 pa Move Subcontroller
<kubanc> kaj ma pa wii?
<kubanc> pa se slabsa grafika je pri wii
<CrazyMelon> magic wand
<CrazyMelon> :p
<kubanc> magic wand ja najslabsi od vseh the 3
<Grega> wii fitnes, dddd
<bajdec> sam Xbox ne! xD
<CrazyMelon> nč dost mam js tega..noge me bolijo
<CrazyMelon> later
<kubanc> bajdec, zakaj ne Xbox, zato k je od Microsofta?
<bajdec> ja :)
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> zakaj mi komp zmrzuje? :((
<kubanc> mja, to mi napike...
<kubanc> xbox ma kinect, zato je kul....
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> sory, sam mi je Mac OS boljš kot windows :)
<nafisa> ja, ok ... mac os je men kr neki
<nafisa> kao full waw
<nafisa> pa sploh ni
<bajdec> vseen temelji na Unixu :)
<kubanc> kva je ze un fuknjen ukaz v dosu
<kubanc> fschdsk
<kubanc> al kako je ze..
<bajdec> fschk
<bajdec> fschk = File System CHecK
<bajdec> :)
<kubanc> pa tu fschk ni
<bajdec> aja, windoze
<bajdec> CHKDSK
<kubanc> aja tocno
<kubanc> madr fakr ej, sploh se nism mogu spomnt.
<bajdec> aha :)
<bajdec> zakaj mi alternate natty daily ne dela?
<bajdec> pride do razdeljevanja, potem pa samo modro
<Grega> jaz se ravno nekaj z updejti zezam
<bajdec> acpi=off ne dela, sem dal tud quiet stran
<Grega> naj gre v rit, grem ven
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<kubanc> a se kdo mogoce spomne, ko poganjas chkdsk /r na windows sistemu, a celoten protokol dolgo traja,
<nafisa> a je možno, da komp zatrokira, če je z grafično kaj narobe?
<kubanc> ne...
<kubanc> komp ne
<kubanc> lahko ti pa slika na zaslonu...
<kubanc> nafisa, a mas to PC ali notebook?
<nafisa> notebook
<kubanc> kok star?
<nafisa> pred slabima 2 letoma sem ga kupila
<nafisa> letom pa pol
<nafisa> netbook je
<kubanc> ahm...
<nafisa> lej ... bom pokazala, kwa nrdi
<nafisa> zdajle
<kubanc> ja kako pa naj vidm...
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> prej sem mogla forced Å¡utdavn nrdit
<nafisa> da naložim fotko
<kubanc> em...
<kubanc> a si probala ctr+alt +f1, ali f, f3, ...
<nafisa> http://file.si/public/view/full/162533
<Seniorita> slika-10.png
<nafisa> sem ... pa se ni odzival nikako
<nafisa> pol sem ga pa kr ugasnla na silo
<nafisa> zdaj mi pa tole na sliki dela
<kubanc> hm...
<CrazyMelon> me again!
<kubanc> nafisa, to ti dela samo brskalnik?
<nafisa> ma, tud na programih
<kubanc> obcasno al skoz?
<nafisa> zdaj mi je začelo
<nafisa> k mi je prejle zamrznu
<nafisa> pa sem resetirala
<kubanc> lahko se zgodi da ti bso sla graficna...
<CrazyMelon> stupid wirelss
<CrazyMelon> +e
<kubanc> it's always technologies fault :P
<CrazyMelon> it is!
<CrazyMelon> v rač. učilnici sm
<CrazyMelon> pa komi wireless dobim
<kubanc> ja al si na FRI
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyMelon> sej..niti wlana ne znajo zrihtat
<CrazyMelon> :/
<kubanc> nafisa, a konzole ti deluje?
<nafisa> terminal?
<kubanc> da
<nafisa> povej po domače :D
<nafisa> ja, mi dela, ja
<kubanc> konzola je po domace :P
<nafisa> ne po slovensko
<nafisa> po domače :D
<kubanc> dej zalavfej glxgears
<nafisa> kuga je pa to?
<kubanc> ja kuga kuga...
<kubanc> k ne ves?
<nafisa> Program 'glxgears' trenutno ni nameščen.  Namestite ga lahko z vnosom:
<nafisa> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ja, ne vem
<nafisa> jst sem ena iz venere, človek
<nafisa> :)
<kubanc> ti ga nasnemi z sudo apt-get install glxgears
<kubanc> ce ne gre, potem pa z mesa-utils
<nafisa> Branje seznama paketov... Narejeno
<nafisa> Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti
<nafisa> Branje podatkov o stanju... Narejeno
<nafisa> E: Ne najdem paketa glxgears
<kubanc> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nafisa> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<kubanc> nafisa, da :D
<nafisa> evo
<nafisa> iii, koleščeki se sučejo
<kubanc> nafisa, sedaj pa zazeni glxgears
<kubanc> dej raztegn cez celoten ekran..
<nafisa> ok, dela ... sam mal je Å¡tekal, ko sem raztegovala
<kubanc> ja kr pusti naj lavfa
<kubanc> ksne 10 minut...
<kubanc> pa pusti raztegnjejo cez cel ekratn
<kubanc> *ekran
<kubanc> da zacne obremenjevat graficno kartico..
<nafisa> ej, to bo mene hipnotiziralo
<kubanc> haha :d
<CrazyMelon> to ti bo zazgalo laptop!!!
<kubanc> mogoce te bo pa v dobro stran...
<CrazyMelon> ne tega pocet!!
<kubanc> ja itak..
<kubanc> zazgat ji ne more laptopa...
<kubanc> lahko ji ga skuri :D
<nafisa> ja, hvala
<kubanc> haha
<nafisa> pol bi mi filmi tud verjetno
<kubanc> nafisa, ni glih tko...
<kubanc> ce so driverji dobr napisani nebi smelo skurit graficne kartice...
<nafisa> prej mi je po moje zaružil ... eclipse, 5 pdf-jev, 2 terminala ... 12 zavihkov v chromu, 4 zavihki v FF ........
<kubanc> pa ti se zmeri vse deluje'
<kubanc> ?
<nafisa> ja, dela
<nafisa> kdaj morm ff resetirat
<nafisa> aja ... pa 2 grafična programa
<kubanc> ja ok, ti mas lahko velik programom odprtih, ampak ce ti ne obremenjujejo graficne kartice nima smisla
<nafisa> pa eclipse ...
<kubanc> aja, eclipse, ce je to, potem pa itak :D
<kubanc> haha..
<nafisa> pa xchat ... pa mi dela 2 dni pol mi pa komp sam zmrzne
<nafisa> pa empathy
<nafisa> ok, bom nehala naštevat ...
<kubanc> jst bi ti svetoval da si zapises uro kdaj ti crkne, nato pa mal precekiras /var/log
<kubanc> katero datoteko tuki notr pogledat pa vprasi kaksnega majstra tuki, jst iz glave ne vem...
<CrazyMelon> kr vse preglej
<CrazyMelon> kar je ziher je  ziher!
<kubanc> haha :D
<kubanc> mogoce dmesg
<CrazyMelon> al pa syslog
<CrazyMelon> al pa kern.log
<CrazyMelon> al pa messages
<CrazyMelon> al pa al paaaa
<CrazyMelon> syslog.1 !
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> in potem ko vse pogledas vidis da nimas pojma kaj kej pomeni in gres na pivo...
<kubanc> da si pomoris zivce :D
<nafisa> melonček na faxu ... nehi me hecat
<nafisa> jordan: sun goes down ... nice song
<CrazyMelon> jp
<nafisa> danes je pa ludnica pri nas s strankami ... kr hodjo pa hodjo
<kubanc> nafisa, kje pa delas?
<kubanc> striptiz bar?
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> pr men doma :D
<nafisa> ma, ne ... oddajanje sob
<kubanc> aja ok...
<kubanc> haha :D
<nafisa> kr smej se, ja
<kubanc> ja sej se mam za kej :P
<CrazyMelon> rent-a-fuck-room
<nafisa> pišuka, me matra ... teranov liker ... ga imam tamle ... mmmmmm
<CrazyMelon> :p
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, you got that right
<nafisa> dej, CrazyMelon
<kubanc> and the business goes on..
<nafisa> ne morš tko rečt
<nafisa> no, geji dobrodošli ...
<kubanc> nafisa, na delovnem mestu se ne pije
<kubanc> edin ce si res zejna :D
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> pač ... te imam najraje ...
<nafisa> hitro opravijo :D
<nafisa> pol pa popers v smeti mečem
<nafisa> jst sem doma
<nafisa> lahko pijem
<nafisa> tolk morm bit prisebna, da jih not spustim pa pokasiram ...
<CrazyMelon> kok stane soba?
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> to lahko zveš samo na privat
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyMelon> haha
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ce dobr opravs je zastojn...
<nafisa> se mi sam zdi, al se kolesa hitrej vrtijo?
<nafisa> pri komu kaj dobr opravi?
<nafisa> jst sem v celibatu, ejga
<kubanc> ja kdo pa kasira?
<kubanc> nafisa, haha, 1. april bo hmalu, ampak ne se danes :P
<nafisa> kasiram jst ... sam keš šef pobere
<kubanc> ja sej PIMP :d
<nafisa> kubanc ... v celibatu sem
<nafisa> moj me na suhem pusti ... sam me pa tud ne ...
<nafisa> mislim ... mi ne dovoli
<nafisa> dobr, za to imamo #ubuntu-si-offtopic-18+
<CrazyMelon> tako je!
<kubanc> a celo to obstaja?
<nafisa> če kdo hoče, se bo pogovor nadaljeval tam
<CrazyMelon> offtopic ste!!
<nafisa> dej, CrazyMelon ... ne za**bavaj
<nafisa> ja, kubanc  ... smo ga nrdil
<kubanc> ubuntu ni na celibatu
<kubanc> on skoz daje
<kubanc> verzije ven :D
<nafisa> saj tega nisem rekla, da je ubuntu v celibatu
<kubanc> ja to ni offtopic, k sm omenu besedo ubuntu :D
<kubanc> a ne CrazyLemon ?
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> haha ...
<nafisa> ej, to že laufa 10 minut
<kubanc> ok kul
<kubanc> lakho ugasnes
<nafisa> a loh odinštaliram tud?
<nafisa> ker zdaj že mam pa tok sranja inštaliranga ...
<kubanc> seveda..
<nafisa> da kompu skoz ušesa ven leze
<nafisa> ok, usb reže
<nafisa> tko
<nafisa> removano
<nafisa> še grafične programe morm ...
<nafisa> sem jih mal preveč gor dala
<CrazyMelon> ne..dokler nafisa govori "moj ubuntu me pa pustu ubuntu suho - al pa ubuntu tud ne"
<CrazyMelon> je to vse ok!
<nafisa> pa ubuntu me skos pusti suho
<nafisa> me nič ne rajca
<nafisa> Tadej pa christooss__ sta bogve kje .. pingam pa nič
<nafisa> je zbegnu ...
<kubanc> grem jst sportat, fsm
<nafisa> hvala, kubanc
<nafisa> lepo se imej
<nafisa> melonček ...
<nafisa> si dol zletu?
<CrazyMelon> me ne preseneča
<CrazyMelon> wireless sux
<CrazyMelon> in nafisa
<CrazyMelon> vse kar je NSFW mi ne kopirat
<CrazyMelon> :>
<nafisa> nsfw? :P
<nafisa> pahor nima pojma o protokolu ...
<nafisa> pa ni frišn premiere
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> jo
<marko-_-> mislim da sem nekaj na ebayu po pomoti naročil
<nafisa> ups
<bajdec> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K_8R03jIZI tle spodi gre zihr cern :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Black Hole - The Glory Hole
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/imgres?imgurl=http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/images/stories/videos/alina-popa.jpg&imgrefurl=http://lyricsdog.eu/s/alina%2520popa%2520bodybuilder&usg=__n7Q3dJlvOh84r_ujtcGmHBV0a1U=&h=480&w=640&sz=45&hl=sl&start=89&zoom=1&tbnid=GbVIXH7AHWQzTM:&tbnh=167&tbnw=249&ei=FvGITY7zJN2G4gaPhMGIDg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbodybuilder%2Bcock%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dsl%26client%3Dubuntu%26channel%3Dcs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D493%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&i
<nafisa> act=rc&dur=475&oei=ZPCITcnoDZHIswaZ9dS_DA&page=9&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:89&tx=108&ty=113
<Seniorita> Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/images/stories/videos/alina-popa.jpg
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> slovenija ima najbolj obdavčene plače na svetu
<upd> manjše ko so plače večji je davek fuck it :)
<CrazyLemon> luuuuulaaaaa lula se mi zdej saaaaanjaaaaaam sanjamo napreeeeeej
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kwa je pa teb?
<CrazyLemon> a ni jasno iz besedila? lula se mi d0h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poznaš kakega vulkanizerja ?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> pa pejd lulat
<nafisa> po men ne boš
<CrazyLemon> no golden shower?
<CrazyLemon> ah ..pol pa res najbols da grem v wc
<CrazyLemon> Policisti PP Kranj so nas obvestili, da so našli platneno modro torbo, v kateri so oblačila in prenosnik Dell (belo črn). Če torej kaj od tega pogrešate, ali pa vam je kateri od kolegov potožil, da je izgubil kaj podobnega, vas zadeva čaka na PP Kranj.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> grem kuj :D
<miha> ;)
<bajdec> alo
<bajdec> :P
<bajdec> zakaj mi Ubuntu natty ne pokaže teme na pultih?
<bajdec> kar belo je, ni črn pult
<bajdec> pa Unity ne dela
<CrazyLemon> jah..mogoče zato ker nimaš 3D gonilnikov ? :)
<bajdec> a morem inštalirat VirtualBox additions?
<CrazyLemon> in teme zaenkrat niso Å¡e zrihtane..ker ni Å¡e natty zuni..tko da ...
<CrazyLemon> ah..virtualbox
<CrazyLemon> kok sm js nazadnje bral (kako leto oz več nazaj)
<CrazyLemon> virtual box ne podpira 3d pospeševanja
<CrazyLemon> but i might be wrong :)
<nafisa> mi ne bomo doživeli solarne nevihte :))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: axle?:DD
<alyosha> samo oni so dragi za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma mislim tko..normalne cene pa da so cool
<bajdec> :)
<CrazyLemon> če poznaš koga
<alyosha> drugače pa res ne vem ne
<alyosha> tam u bertokih mogoče
<alyosha> samo nisem bil nikoli
<alyosha> al pa na AMZS na serminu
<alyosha> sigurno so cenejsi ko axle
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> točno
<CrazyLemon> tam ma stari popust
<bajdec> ampak ko gledam omgubuntu
<bajdec> pokaže temo
<bajdec> nič, šibam
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> !google amzs menjava pnevmatik
<Seniorita> AMZS - Novice http://www.amzs.si/default.asp?podrocje=307&amp;novica=568
<alyosha> widis ti
<nafisa> a je danes srničin golaž?
<alyosha> je bil učiraj:D
<CrazyLemon> v kakem lovskem društvu čist možno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ah ...
<nafisa> jst bi danes jedla
<Grega> baso?
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> srničin golaž
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj me to muči? ko hočem prek Wine zagnat neko jajce
<alyosha>  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> to je men delal, dokler nisem na novo naložila ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> jah ..kaj če bi ti označu v lastnostih da je to izvedljiva datoteka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma čim je kaj u vezi z wini nič ne dela jebemga:D
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> kaj pa rabš od winsow'?
<alyosha> ma nwem neko jajce tu..sj sigurno ne bo delalo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne poznam nobenga programa, k se imenuje neko jajce
<alyosha> ma ni program
<alyosha> mislim je
<alyosha> samo ni
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jutri al pojutrišnjem ti bom malo težil...neki me zanima glede JS :D
<nafisa> wadafak?
<nafisa> je program pa ni
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti kr:D zdj sem ze na mootools prešaltal:D
<alyosha> nafisa: ahh:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha fensi..samo ostani na jquery
<CrazyLemon> bl pametno :D
<alyosha> ja ja usekakor
<alyosha> samo ta joomla posrana
<alyosha> temelji n a mootolsih in je pol lazje
<alyosha> ko kaj delaš custome da je mootools
<alyosha> učiraj vs vesel zrihtam z jquery
<alyosha> dela use kot mora
<alyosha> danes pogledam na winih u IE in FF
<alyosha> use krivo
<alyosha> ne dela ni
<alyosha> č
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..zato pa obstajajo hacki ane :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes se igrau z firebugom...awesome addone :D
<alyosha> ma sem poiskaw mootools rešitew in zdj dela powsod lepo:D
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj ah? :D hehe
<bogdanov> jo sta ima
<alyosha> nafisa: ma ubistvu je ena sktipta...in ko jo hoces pobrat iz unega weba ti ponujajo samo .exe
<alyosha> in zdj ugotavljam da so nardili nek kao program
<alyosha> ki ti to skripto nardi
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> nwem še točno
<alyosha> neumnosti uglavnem
<alyosha> lahko bi dali source gor in bi blo rešeno ne pa neka jajaca tu da zmišljajo
<alyosha> pozdravljen don bogdanov
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=neko+jajce
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you
<nafisa> nič našla
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/FAX/TestiranjeInKakovost/Seminarska/index.html
<Seniorita> TiK Seminarska / ST 1. seminarska
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj praviš..je ok :D
<CrazyLemon> to sem danes naredu
<CrazyLemon> tko da to je Å¡e preprealpha
<alyosha> kaj to uno igrico delaš
<alyosha> designersko je hud web:D
<CrazyLemon> ma designersko te sprašujem ja :D
<CrazyLemon> uno igrico ne bom naredu
<CrazyLemon> preveč jebanja
<CrazyLemon> za eno točko
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> kaj to maste za nalogo
<alyosha> moraš web nardit al kaj?
<alyosha> ta tabela mi je ful ušeč:D taka moderna:DD
<CrazyLemon> ma ne ..ta tabela je del prejšnje naloge :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sm jo pustu not lih da je neki
<CrazyLemon> to mam za dve seminarski
<CrazyLemon> pa sm js vse združu v en web
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> Å¡Å¡vercer:D
<CrazyLemon> za eno seminarsko so ti zgornji gumbi plavi
<CrazyLemon> za drugo pa bo ta meni na levi
<alyosha> mostil mona:D
<alyosha> tip je cew slovenac:D
<CrazyLemon> mostil ? :D
<alyosha> mojstil.css kaj se delaš da neveš:D
<CrazyLemon> aja..mojstil ja :D
<CrazyLemon> mostil mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> rabim uno tvojo kodo za meni..veš da ti obarva v katerem meniju si trenutno :D
<CrazyLemon> a to je jquery al css ?
<alyosha> odvisno
<alyosha> ti tu lahko komot das css
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kaj moram iskat ? a:active ?
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> :hover in :active
<CrazyLemon> ma hover ne rabim
<alyosha> rabis rabis:D
<alyosha> bo profesor naudušen:D
<CrazyLemon> nerabim
<CrazyLemon> ker ga mam že :)
<alyosha> lih gledam ja:D
<alyosha> kašna ti je to barva mona wheat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<alyosha> praw res:D
<alyosha> si daw uni active
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak a:active ni to tisto kar js rabim
<CrazyLemon> active se obarva samo takrat
<CrazyLemon> ko klikneš
<CrazyLemon> js hočem da je nonstop ta barva..dokler ne klikneš neki drugega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> kera barva pa se imenuje huda barva?
<alyosha> wheat!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nwem
<CrazyLemon> pa seashell :D
<alyosha> jaz sem z jquery resu
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kje jih najdeš mona:D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> firebug je zakon..sej ti pravim :D
<alyosha> kaj ti je to točno nisem še pogledaw
<alyosha> kao addon
<alyosha> al kko se reče:D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> dodatek za ff
<alyosha> uno da pol lahko gledaš in urejaš direkt
<alyosha> iz browserja
<alyosha> to ki ma Chrome default notri ze?:p
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> samo sux ki ne moreš shranit
<alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> moraš pol copy/paste
<CrazyLemon> :7
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> samo za pogledat je ja
<alyosha> ma to ko odpres web
<alyosha> in das pol kao pri Chrome Inspect
<alyosha> in ti pokaze css in kodo in use
<alyosha> in lahko jo spreminjaš
<alyosha> in direkt vidiš tkoj kako izpade
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> samo to samo preview...koda se ne spreminja
<alyosha> samo powej ti meni
<alyosha> zakaj meni na laptopu FF dela za kurac
<alyosha> na curinem laptopu pa dela ql
<alyosha> praw uno Å¡teka mi
<CrazyLemon> ker je tvoj laptop za qrac
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> probaj ff4
<alyosha> ma ni tolko
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bo kaj bolše :)
<alyosha> imam 4
<CrazyLemon> meni ff4 v win7   leti ko strela stari :D
<alyosha> ma meni tu u ubuntuju praw Å¡teka
<alyosha> in prej u winih tudi ni bil nwem kako hiter
<alyosha> prej sem delaw uni rotation galery
<alyosha> in ko menja slike
<alyosha> praw Å¡teka
<alyosha> ko da ma 386
<alyosha> gronzo
<CrazyLemon> boo :)
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> ko da hardware ni komptibilen z FF
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> dej odpri Å¡e enkrat tisto mojo stran
<alyosha> mam
<CrazyLemon> pa povej če je bolše z borderjem
<CrazyLemon> al brez
<alyosha> ajd dodaj border
<bogdanov> rabm tipkovnco na usb
<bogdanov> anyone?
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> samo gor :hover ti ne dela več praw kaj si zjebaw:D
<alyosha> nč nau:D
<Grega> morem bookmarkat ta page, da ti ga pokazem, ko bos imel pripombe na moje designe
<Grega> :>
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj je narobe z designom? :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ql je ta border samo gumbe moraš malo pol predelat ki tko kot je zdj ni ql:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja sem opazu
<CrazyLemon> neki sm zaj..
<alyosha> ta crazy:D
<alyosha> Grega:  maš ti kašno skripto za accordion horizontalen mootools po možnosti?:D
<alyosha> iščem po netu in je slabo bolj use
<alyosha> sami vertikalni kar je horizontalno je use neki čudno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha evo refresh
<Grega> a.. kaj
<CrazyLemon> accordation
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> a.a
<alyosha> accordion
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> kaj je to
<alyosha> http://www.solutoire.com/experiments/mootools10/acc_ex3.html
<Seniorita> Accordion with color transition example - solutoire.com
<alyosha> tako samo da je horizontalno
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<alyosha> te meniji kao
<alyosha> ki slajdajo vn pa not
<Grega> ok
<Grega> aha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: kaj tam si spremenu kaj nič ni drugače
<Grega> torej, ne, nimam oz. ne poznam.. drugace uporabljam jquery in sem ziher da je kje kak plugin, ce slucajno ni vkljuceno ze v jqueryui
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> jquery mam
<alyosha> samo me jebe ko ga z joomlo uporabljam
<alyosha> si kdaj dajal u kašno joomlo cutom jquery skripte?
<alyosha> jz sem se učiraj neki zajebavaw pa ni obrodilo kaj dosti:D
<Grega> ne, nisem se nic delal z joomlo
<alyosha> pametno:D
<alyosha> sj ne da je praw slaba..samo čim hočeš kaj custom je treba delat 5x več ko da bi sam delal
<Grega> res je
<alyosha> nič grem jaz novega housija gledat:D
<alyosha> una prejšnji teden je bla huda:D upam da bo še vedno mew party time:D
<CrazyLemon> js si downloadam himym
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> himym?
<CrazyLemon> uneee so ble res hude
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> so ble a:D
<CrazyLemon> how i met your mother
<CrazyLemon> ma stari..vredne svojga dnarja :))
<alyosha> aja mam pobrano ze:p bom pol gledaw
<alyosha> house je hud ja:D zdj še sploh ko se je rešu unega bremena:D
<alyosha> big ass cudy:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dej čudak en
<alyosha> grem gledat...naredi ti tam da vidimo mi twojo domačo nalogo:D
<CrazyLemon> cudy je prava milfica
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> sj je
<alyosha> samo meni niso ql milfe:D
<CrazyLemon> ja no..da ji nikoli več ne rečeš breme!
<alyosha> samo une mlade milfe:D
<CrazyLemon> če ne se bova zlasala
<alyosha> hahah:D
<CrazyLemon> mulc en
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> sory sory
<alyosha> naum več
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj en dan sem vidu eno milf
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..naloga je online..ne vem kaj tine vidiš
<alyosha> samo je mela eneih 25 verjetno:D
<alyosha> tašne pa so:D
<CrazyLemon> ma js vidim eno vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> na faxu
<alyosha> kaj to je končana naloga?
<CrazyLemon> secretary look
<alyosha> nwem ce bi ti daw 2 mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :$
<alyosha> nimas hover nimas active nimas nic
<alyosha> kako si ti to zamišljaš pubec
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> slikaj jo pa jo sharaj tu u skupnost ne
<alyosha> kaj si tako Å¡krt:D
<CrazyLemon> itak da mam hover
<alyosha> ja ma ne dela..prej je delalo zdj ne
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ker je vse iste barve
<CrazyLemon> ampak je tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> ko klikneš ja neki poskoči čudno:D
<CrazyLemon> a:active, a:link, a:hover
<CrazyLemon> vse isto je :D
<alyosha> nic bbl
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..poenostavu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Grega> torej
<Grega> active je ko drzis klik nad napisom
<Grega> hover je, ko me miska cez napis
<Grega> link pa.. mislim, da sploh ne obstaja
<Grega> visited pa je, ko si ze enkrat kliknil na napis
<CrazyLemon> men se pa zdi da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> !google css "a:link"
<Seniorita> CSS Links - CSS tutorial http://www.echoecho.com/csslinks.htm
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<CrazyLemon> ima sisaaaaaa
<bogdanov> velikee siseeee
<Grega> ce prav razumem je a:link == a
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pač lastnosti 'navadnega' linka
<bogdanov> ker bios uporablajo asus plate?
<miha> !g css
<Seniorita> CSS Tutorial http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> a se da z cssjem spremenit
<CrazyLemon> link na katerem smo trenutno
<CrazyLemon> torej recimo skačemo po meniju
<BigWhale> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> kwa kwa?
<BigWhale> s cssjem ne mores spremenit linka
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne
<t3ch> ludi ste vidli ze to
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1dlLykx8WQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bosnia&#39;s got talent
<BigWhale> lahk ga spremenis z javascriptom
<t3ch> :))
<zdobersek> ne mors href atributa zamenjta
<zdobersek> ti pa najbrz hoces stil spremenit
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, lahko pa spremenis kako zgleda link k das misko gor
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale to vem..ampak tega ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> sam tist me zanimal če se da z cssjem
<napsy> uu firefox4 je v arch repozitorijih
<BigWhale> a { font-size: 20px; } a:hover {font-size: 40px;}
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, v cem je spisana stran? php, karkol?
<napsy> fak kok razturajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek html +css :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kaj zdej rabis in kaj ves? :>
<CrazyLemon> pa kmalu bo tudi JS
<CrazyLemon> ampak JS ne želim uporabit
<CrazyLemon> za tako malenkost
<CrazyLemon> rad bi pure css
<t3ch> ste pogledli!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> če se le da
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1dlLykx8WQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bosnia&#39;s got talent
<t3ch> polejte
<t3ch> !!
<CrazyLemon> nismo!!!
<t3ch> :))
<t3ch> daj poglej prosim
<t3ch> :]
<zdobersek> carja sta.
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, vsebino href= bi rad spremenil?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ne vsebino..stil
<zdobersek> ne, on hoce, da se tist link zasveti, na kterem je trenutno
<BigWhale> ja sej to sem ti napisal zgori
<zdobersek> ne, ti si napisal kodo, da zasveti link, ki je pod kurzorjem
<CrazyLemon> torej mamo | Domov | Whatever | Tretjiwe |  etc ..in ob kliku na Whatever bi rad da zgleda  |Domov | Whatever | Tretjiwe |
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..očitno se to ne da.. lets move on :D
<zdobersek> on pa afaik hoce, da se sveti tist link, kter je v window.location
<Grega> ne mores naredit samo z cssom... pri aktivnem linku mores dodat nek class npr class="active" v katerem nastavis, da je color: red, npr
<Grega> :active :hover in te zadeve ti ne pomagajo
<Grega> torej.. odpres index.html in dodas pri <a href=index class="active"> ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en grdi hack je, da das na onload eno funkcijo, ktera precekira trenutno lokacijo pa potem osvetli tist link
<Grega> potem odpres vizitka.html in dodas pri a href="vizitka" class="active" itd itd..
<Grega> tako, druga opcija pa je, da uporabis JS
<Grega> in z JS dodas class na ustreznem linku
<CrazyLemon> LOOL @ bosnia's got talent
<CrazyLemon> a je to resnično ? :D
<zdobersek> upam da ne.
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr real :D čeprav je zanimivo kako se zamenja kot kamere ravno ob strelu
<CrazyLemon> oz se niti ne takoj..hmm :D
<zdobersek> ni krvi
<zdobersek> oz. je nisem opazu
<BigWhale> aja ob kliku bi to rad
<BigWhale> pol pa tko povej
<Sky[x]> fa vidm kaj z JS delate :)
<BigWhale> ja, ne mores :>
<Sky[x]> addClass z jQuery ?
<Sky[x]> removeClass
<sasa84> elow
<CrazyLemon> elow saša
<sasa84> živjo
<CrazyLemon> živjo saša
<sasa84> ajde, lepo se mejte
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> lepo se mej saša
<CrazyLemon> papa saša
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> napy: jhere ?
<napsy> jup
<zdobersek> here's one for you
<zdobersek> kok zbootas sitem, ne da ti ga avtomaticno vrze v X?
<zdobersek> skoz recovery mode?
<BigWhale> izberes failsafe mode
<BigWhale> pr bootu
<zdobersek> e, to sem mislu, hvala
<Sky[x]> swašta v operi mi kr enga linka noče prkazat pa cookies not work ok :>
<CrazyLemon> opera pač  :p
<Sky[x]> ampak cookies k je osnovna zadeva no
<zdobersek> opera pac.
<Sky[x]> smeh
<zdobersek> sploh ne vem, kok firma obstoji s tak malo bazo uporabnikov
<Sky[x]> opera ne prkaže linka če maš <a id="assad"></a>
<Sky[x]> grrr
<zdobersek> zard assad al </a>?
<Sky[x]> ker manka href predvidevam ? :D
<zdobersek> Vrz neki med taga, href se lahk se vedno nastavi naknadno, zard tega pomojem ne bi smel bit frke.
<Grega> ker ni vsebine med >< ?
<zdobersek> ^ == 'Vrzi neki med taga'
<Sky[x]> nene je vsebina tud med <a>asda</a>
<zdobersek> svashta
<Sky[x]> <a id="assad">tukaj</a> tkole mam
<Sky[x]> ma ja krn eki
<Sky[x]> v FF pa v chrome pa v IE prkaže :D
<Sky[x]> sam v operi ne lol
<zdobersek> double svashta
<zdobersek> preglej specifikacijo, da slucajno opera ne dela prav
<Grega> pol pa pac dodaj href="#"
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak official ppa kjer se da dobit ff 4 stable ?
<zdobersek> né.
<CrazyLemon> ker tale mozilla build ppa ima Å¡e vedno tastarga not
<zdobersek> dol povlec, nej te ne bo strah ...
<CrazyLemon> né no
<zdobersek> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Seniorita> Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team
<zdobersek> tule pise 4.0
<zdobersek> izpred 3h ur
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol majo Å¡e tist na sf.net ppa
<alyosha> opa CrazyLemon si porihtal:D
<alyosha> si gledal housa novega?:D
<alyosha> tip je hud:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej je že blo porihtano
<CrazyLemon> samo ki ti nisi refreshal
<CrazyLemon> in ne nisem gledal Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> tko da no spoilers
<alyosha> ma zdj si dal __
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ehh:p
<alyosha> uglavnem hud je:D glej!:D
<CrazyLemon> valda je hud
<CrazyLemon> če je haus
<alyosha> tudi pacjenta majo dobrega:D
<CrazyLemon> dobro kaj si lahko tiho :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi se učit slovenštino dej :D
<alyosha> uni accortion moram porihtat jebemga
<alyosha> neki sem mogoče najdu:D
<CrazyLemon> no way :D
<alyosha> praw za fucking joomlo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> yes way hose:D
<CrazyLemon> no way muchacha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> mel bi 3 monitorje
<zdobersek> vsaj 2, no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa kupi si
<alyosha> sj zdj niso tko dragi več
<alyosha> jaz mam na 42" plazmo:D
<alyosha> kr lepo pride:D
<alyosha> powej ti meni
<alyosha> / Notes: This script is copyrighted material of shape5.com and may not be redistributed or resold by any means.
<alyosha> to lahko jaz ponucam al kao ne?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> smradovi
<alyosha> kaj pol dajejo mona vn tašne stvari
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> niti nimaš kao šanse da bi kupu kao..samo dajo online in nesmeš uporabljat
<alyosha> pederawsi
<alyosha> :D
<upd> !g kasia
<Seniorita> Sexy Kasia at home http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7430877167067966001
<upd> ^^
<alyosha> dobra dobra kasia:D
<upd> ma ni taprava sploh :D
<alyosha> ma uredu jetudi ta:D
<upd> da :P
<CrazyLemon> http://glow.mozilla.org/#arc
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 Download Stats
<upd> ubistvu je ta taprava
<CrazyLemon> po moje 'bomo' premagali IE9
<CrazyLemon> D:
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> ne boste pa IE6
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8G-afHZj-M
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Milan Topalovic Topalko  - ZAVET
<bogdanov> :)
<zdobersek> Kolk je rekord v 24h?
<CrazyLemon> jah tam nekje okrog 10mio se mi zdi da je
<zdobersek> nc
<zdobersek> odoh ja spavat
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> v ff4 ne vidim pol zaslona :D
<CrazyLemon> niti scroll bara ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj to zdj je ff4 konačni al neki beta še vedno?
<alyosha> ahh če je FF mona:D
<CrazyLemon> danes je bil release
<alyosha> kaj moram pobrisat uno sranje od prej al lahko samo overwrita?
<alyosha> in predvidevam da na apt-get se ga Å¡e ne da dobit?
<CrazyLemon> se ga da če https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Seniorita> Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team
<CrazyLemon> to dodaš
<alyosha> neki sem dodajaw zadnjic ze
<alyosha> za to beta verzijo
<alyosha> kaj to je isto al kaj
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> to je stable
<CrazyLemon> tko da tukaj po moje ni beta verzij
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> smartypants:D
<CrazyLemon> bolše smarty pants kot pa poop pants!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sploh nwem kaj se bom z tem ukvarjaw ki FF mi ne dela dobro:D
<CrazyLemon> naj nekdo odpre ff4
<CrazyLemon> ter pritisne ctrl shift a
<CrazyLemon> zmanjša firefox
<CrazyLemon> ter ga razširi v desno stran
<marko-_-> virus je ne delat tega!!
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni videt scroll bara spodaj..kot da je vsa vsebina prikazana
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je cca. 20% skrito
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> ah nevermind
<CrazyLemon> drugo temo sem mel
<CrazyLemon> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_w6xH0Q6Pf2U/Sc0qK3jTBHI/AAAAAAAAHnY/v828y_hWyW0/s1600/firefox.jpg
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> dobra
<alyosha> pha
<alyosha> tudi jz bom ff nabavu če njo dobim zraven:D
<CrazyLemon> pa lih zaradi nje js uporabljam ff
<CrazyLemon> da ko mi pride v sobo
<CrazyLemon> da me vidi z ff
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> A obstaja slovenski 4chan? :D
<marko-_-> mn3njalnik?
<uni4dfx> well
<uni4dfx> http://chan.si
<Seniorita> Chan.si
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> a to dejansko funkcionira uni4dfx
<marko-_-> gnojišče na mn3-ju je ene vrste kot /b/
<marko-_-> samo da je še bolj žalostno
<uni4dfx> marko-_- dans sm ga zalaufu :)
<marko-_-> ker se vsi poznajo med sabo, glede na to da je slovenija mala
<uni4dfx> mn3 je brezveze k je itak na registracije pa Å¡e niti odprte niso
<marko-_-> jaz sem mel tam 6 računov
<uni4dfx> kolk jih maš zdej? :)
<marko-_-> nobenga ker nisem več aktiven
<marko-_-> oziroma, mam en acc, enkrat na 2 mesca polurkam
<marko-_-> ko mi je res mega tuga
<Grega> hmmmm... Teachers or Nurses?
<marko-_-> teachers
<marko-_-> itak
<marko-_-> "o ti pa si bil danes poreden, prosim pridi k meni v kabinet po pouku"
<marko-_-> mmm
<marko-_-> nato se pridruži še druga profesorica, katera je šla mimo in slišala zvoke
<uni4dfx> lol
<Grega> right, teachers
<Grega> nurses sem menda ze gledal
<marko-_-> fukil bi prasičke profesorske
<marko-_-> da bi se jokale
<Sky[x]> ke hudiča se pogleda cookies v chrome ?
<Grega> chrome://settings/cookiesView
<Grega> marko-_-: kaj pa pravis na baby sitters
<marko-_-> tudi okej
<Grega> Exploited Baby Sitters, ce smo natancni
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> jaz mam raje kake girl on girl action
<marko-_-> pa incest je preferiran
<marko-_-> recimo
<marko-_-> sisters playing in the bathroom, mom catches them
<marko-_-> etc
<marko-_-> !google sisters playing in the bathroom, mom catches them
<Seniorita> My Mom Caught Us Fucking - SlutLoad.com http://www.slutload.com/watch/p6apSavXFtW/My-Mom-Caught-Us-Fucking.html
<Grega> eh, priporoca kdo kak dokumentarec? :)
<Sky[x]> stargate grem pogledat pa spat :>
<Grega> ne vem zakaj, ampak tega me je malo strah http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi769787417/
<Seniorita> IMDb Video: Catfish
<Grega> nekak mam obcutek, da je nekaj hudega na koncu :>
<Grega> grrr, the internetz are broken
<CrazyLemon> ta fringe sploh ni bad :)
<Sky[x]> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t460853
<Seniorita> Nakup po &#382;elji sestavljenega ra&#269;unalnika v Sloveniji ne bo ve&#269; mo&#382;en! @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> http://glow.mozilla.org/#arc
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 Download Stats
<CrazyLemon> pa smo prehiteli IE9
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se smeješ mudel!
<CrazyLemon> res je :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zdej dela normalno ja
<bogdanov> rabm usb keyboard
<bogdanov> ubolu bom
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: res nv kva je bla fora an :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a vi v zabačenem kranju ne poznate bigbanga/comshopa/harvey normana / mercatorja/merkurja/intersparja
<CrazyLemon> ? :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja zdele ob 0.30
<bogdanov> res ne
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdele..že prej si to govoru
<bogdanov> KDAJ PREJ
<bogdanov> ob 22
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> dj renti po
<bogdanov> hitri posti
<CrazyLemon> nimam usb tipkovnice
<CrazyLemon> izogibal sm se usb tipkovnicam/miskam
<bogdanov> why
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..ker lahk čist zjebe inštalacijo/boot :D
<bogdanov> rili?
<CrazyLemon> sm bil pri enem frendu in stari sm se jebal z bootom ma ene 5-10x
<CrazyLemon> pol sm priklopu ps/2 miško pa tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> pa je zaznalo iz prve pa je delalo :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da na tem mojem starem pcju
<CrazyLemon> samo ps/2 uporabljam :)
<CrazyLemon> zravn laptopa pa mam eno usb misko ja :)
<bogdanov> cist hudo
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> danes profesor ki me uči bash
<CrazyLemon> ni vedu zakaj za vraga ukaz
<CrazyLemon> 'chmod a +rx fajl'
<CrazyLemon> izpiše error
<bogdanov> a zdj
<bogdanov> se hvals
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa je Å¡e probal '-a'
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jah res znajo bit obup no
<CrazyLemon> a je res tako težko pogledat kaj bo predaval
<CrazyLemon> preden pride na predavanja :)
<Grega> on je znal bash se preden si se ti rodil, ves!
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> k je bil star...kaj pa js vem 10 ? 15?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> no, jaz sem ga znal pri 12ih!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak rojen v bashu
<CrazyLemon> pwned!
<CrazyLemon> ktnxbye!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> crazy film?
<CrazyLemon> big mommas like father like son
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> toj
<bogdanov> tret
<bogdanov> del
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a ni drugi ?
<bogdanov> ne
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-23
<upd> mwa
<upd> !translate sr sl prebranac
<Seniorita> pečen fižol
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<upd> brihtna tale punca :P
<CrazyLemon> je ne...zgleda da tudi kuha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> ja :) to jo je zihr miha učil
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> ja..prebranac pa pasulj jo je nauču kuhat :D
<upd> jah to so osnove za vsako da jo lohk oženiš :D
<CrazyLemon> to so osnove za vetrove si verjetno mislu napisat :))
<upd> jap :)
<upd> jest jih mam že 2h
<upd> ne vem neki bomo delal s plini v laboratoriju dons
<upd> zna bit to nevarno kej :)
<upd> trije debili haha
<upd> !google trije debili
<Seniorita> Banane: Vzpon lešinarjev in padec kurb http://trije-debili.blogspot.com/
<upd> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Vs06sjnkuWg/SqpRs-Xr4QI/AAAAAAAAAx8/X0TxGMetOwM/s1600-h/IMG_8053.jpg
<Seniorita> IMG_8053.jpg (image)
<upd> haha wtf
<upd> chan.si
<upd> kwa je fore tega
<upd> sploh
<upd> kwa je for 4chan
<upd> a to je sam da folk gluposti gor piše al kaj
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<upd> mislem ker retard
<upd> fak tega nisem nikol razumel
<upd> 4chan neki gledaš eni avti pol so kr ene prasice pokozlane
<upd> wtf
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih 10sekund house - pure awesomeness :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa gudnajt
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> stivn sigal
<bogdanov> hitre roke haha
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> kva ma
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> nich :)
<bogdanov> hh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<Bilko> nista nema
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: Dan odprte kode v NM in marčevsko prevajalsko pivo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4821/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Dan odprte kode v NM in marčevsko prevajalsko pivo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4821/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Na cesti bodite pozorni na sivega Audija A4 z registrsko Å¡tevilko LJ BE-319.
<CrazyLemon> Bo zdravo za denarnico ...
<nafisa> hvala za nasvet
<nafisa> men prej kr wifi ni delal ... pa sem resetirala ... pa nič ... pa še 3x ... pa nič ... no, potem sem ga nepovezanega pustila laufat 5 ur ... pa še 1x resetirala ... zdaj pa dela, hudič frdaman
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<marko-_-> spipalo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kjes jojo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> crazy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dan odprte kode v NM in marčevsko prevajalsko pivo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4821/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sisaaaa :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<bogdanov> res pozn
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pozn
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> nism su spat
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> če si geek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> A RAB KDO KEJ ROBE RACUNALNISKE
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jst bom hmau z
<CrazyLemon> dj oglas na forumu :D
<bogdanov> platam
<bogdanov> se pokrivu
<bogdanov> pa rame
<bogdanov> namest
<bogdanov> povstra
<bogdanov> imu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne boš  rame namest dildota uporablju
<CrazyLemon> je vse ql
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zato ti hocs
<bogdanov> 1GB
<bogdanov> 512
<bogdanov> tij premal
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ipak sam iskusan igrač
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a poznas kilerboya
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> "poznam" killerja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> unga k je bil v UK
<CrazyLemon> oz je se vedno
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> e moj crazy
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js počasi na fax
<bogdanov> sta ce bit stobom
<CrazyLemon> dej..če maš viška CDjev pošlji ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> cdjev?
<yang2> kva je zdaj banditi
<CrazyLemon> rabm za muzko :D
<bogdanov> crazy mam
<bogdanov> 1-2
<bogdanov> senkam
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> ja..cdjev..mam dvdje sam mi ti bl mal pomagajo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov super..to je za dva mesca muzke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> yang2 zdravo
<CrazyLemon> yang2 nuffin much...just chillin'
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js počasi na fax
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> se faxirat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr aliGEJtr
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> volis ti gejter
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyGejtr:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> semi zdi kr kul ja
<alyosha> kaj s5 je Å¡ow u Å¡olo a?:D
<bogdanov> mah pust ga
<bogdanov> nek uci skolu
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nonko moj je vedno reku Å¡ola je zaune ki ne znajo:D
<alyosha> kaj če nam šola:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mja
<alyosha> kurac treba se je školovat čene ni nič:/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> ni crazy tolko lud ne:D
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> da se pr 30ih
<bogdanov> skoluje
<bogdanov> HHAA
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> ja on bo lih takrat končal ja:D
<bogdanov> takrt
<bogdanov> bo maturo naredu
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ne se smejat jz jo letos dellaM:p
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<miha> marko-_-: si tle? :)
<marko-_-> miha da
<miha> moja mama se strinja s tabo, se je zgražala da na velenjski šoli pravijo, da html programski jezik :)
<marko-_-> no zgleda ni sam moja Å¡ola taka
<miha> jst sm reku, da lahk to rečeš, ampak pol je .doc programski jezik od word navideznega stroja :)
<miha> kot je .html programski jezik navideznega stroja "spletni brskalnik"
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> zarad tega
<marko-_-> pa
<marko-_-> trbea
<marko-_-> Treba je vse spremenit, drogirat se in vse pobit, treba je čist vse požgat, hodt na punk in mirno spat. Ne more me jebat partija, ne more me jebat JNA, šminka kurbe, hipiji, saj vse tok smrdi...Anarhija all over Slovenija, anarhija
<miha> lol
<marko-_-> nek 30 letnik mi grozi da me bo razbil
<marko-_-> na fejsbuku
<marko-_-> :D
<miha> zgleda nabit? :)
<miha> en moj sosed je bil car, pred eno diskoteko vidi enga brez majce, pa mu reče: "A ti si pa nabit?" .. pa sta se mal valjala po blatu pol :D
<marko-_-> ma nek čuden je
<marko-_-> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/186880_767940061_4343765_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=767940061
<marko-_-> tip je star nekje 20-30, proti 30-im pa ga nonstop vidim
<marko-_-> kako komentira
<marko-_-> ko folk objavi videje
<marko-_-> "ja ta band pa sem videl leta <insert leto> pa Å¡e pri men so prespali"
<marko-_-> pa mi je zdaj dokurčil
<miha> hehehe
<marko-_-> pa sem mu napisal "wow i'm so impressed"
<marko-_-> ko je napisal
<marko-_->  jst sm gledu strike anywhere + comeback kid leta 2003 v grazu pred 30 ljudi lol
<miha> celih 30?
<miha> to pa je alternativa!
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> in zdej mi je rekel da se bomo slekoprej nekje srečali in me bo na nos
<marko-_-> :>
<miha> reč mu naj proba :D
<marko-_-> pizda je to prizadeto:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> po njegovem fb imenu in sliki
<marko-_-> lahko sklepam samo da je 15 letnik ugrabljen v telesu 30 letnika
<miha> marko-_-: jst osebno bil pr 18 bolj "odrasel", kot sm zdj malenkost pred 30 :) takrat sm se trudil bit odrasel, zdj sam tolk kot je nujno :D
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100235&#100235
<Seniorita> [europarl.si] 25.3.: Vabilo na državljanski forum in regionalno debato v Mariboru - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<nafisa> ka te naj jaz zaj govorim o totem maribori al ka?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_2lGUKBQGc
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Slon in Sadež - Naučimo se štajersko
<miha> nafisa:  :D
<miha> nafisa: sam obveščam študente, da majo možnost
<miha> ker uradno ferija niso obvestil :D
<nafisa> jst nisem iz MB pa tud Å¡tudiram ne tam ...
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> sam tipa mam tam :D
<miha> pol pa njemu pokaž
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3FVcCdBKg0&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Slon in sadež - Naučimo se Ljubljansko
<nafisa> moj pa možno, da je hodil pred 10 leti na feri
<nafisa> :D
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> tale je za sem :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXhrnXtCACw&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Slon & Sadež - Tehnomoški jezik
<nafisa> a ti veš, zakaj men računalnik ne dela? ... waaaa
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> računalnik ne dela, ker je ženska :D lol
<miha> nafisa: prava razlaga o tem je !google computer made of magic hamster
<Seniorita> Your Computer is Made Out of Magic http://james.hamsterrepublic.com/technomancy/
<miha> nafisa: tole preber, 100% resnica :)
<nafisa> The Computer Is Evil
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> computer is my drug
<bogdanov> lol
<kubanc> nafisa, a si zrihtala netbook?
<nafisa> ma, dopoldne mi ni delala wifi kartica
<nafisa> :S
<kubanc> kaj pa tisto z zaslonom?
<nafisa> to je zdaj ok
<kubanc> a si kej rihtala, al je ratalo samo od sebe?
<nafisa> ma, jebala sem mu ježa
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> 4x sem resetirala pa ni delalo ...
<nafisa> pol sem pa lepo dala zaustavitev sistema
<nafisa> pa čez 5 minut priklopila
<nafisa> pa ni delalo
<nafisa> pol pa pustila laufat 5 ur
<nafisa> pol je pa spet delalo
<kubanc> wtf...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> namest
<bogdanov> XP
<bogdanov> dela use
<bogdanov> :))
<kubanc> bogdanov, sej mas prov. naj instalira in potem nikol vec ne nazge, in bo delalo
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> haha
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> nočem met nazaj XP
<nafisa> nočem!
<kubanc> nafisa, pa dej no...
<kubanc> al so kul
<bogdanov> sj
<kubanc> windows is fun
<kubanc> ...
<bogdanov> si dj
<nafisa> nočem met windowsov
<bogdanov> linux
<bogdanov> sliko
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<bogdanov> za ozadje
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> tko tko...
<nafisa> bogdanov, ko bi te z mojim bičem zdajle ...
<kubanc> nafisa, k mas bic?
<bogdanov> jah men use dela
<bogdanov> cene bi biu tud na xpju
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> mam jst dost bičev
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> da naus
<bogdanov> ti dva bica
<bogdanov> fasala
<bogdanov> ;)
<kubanc> pravs, odvidn od dneva, tistga pol uporabs...
<nafisa>    /join #ubuntu-si-offtopic-18+
<nafisa> tam to piši
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> haha, kubanc je kar pobegnil :D
<bogdanov> lihkar
<bogdanov> bom zaspau
<bogdanov> nism nc spauuuuu
<bogdanov> :SSS
<bogdanov> delam delam
<bogdanov> kuca poso
<bogdanov> kuca poso
<nafisa> če moraš bit pokonc ... si kavico skuhi
<bogdanov> za spavanje neznam
<bogdanov> pa sta ja znam
<bogdanov> mah nepomaga mi nc zdele
<nafisa> da ti ga ena ... bi ti pomagal?
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ah, ne ...
<nafisa> to bi pol takoj zasmrčal
<bogdanov> ja ceb ga ti
<bogdanov> pol bi pomagal
<bogdanov> kb me bic
<nafisa> loh ti ga sam virtualno :D
<bogdanov> zbudu
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jah zgleda nocs met ubuntuja
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> mam jst ubuntu
<bogdanov> kubanc
<nafisa> pa Å¡e ga bom mela
<bogdanov> sj bom pustu kej zate
<bogdanov> nesekiri se
<kubanc> bogdanov, povej
<bogdanov> ma pravm
<bogdanov> da lah sharava
<bogdanov> nafiso
<bogdanov> ces za
<bogdanov> :)
<kubanc> haha
<nafisa> mene ne bo noben Å¡eru
<CrazyMelon> a kdo ve zakaj nimam 'navadnega' menija v FF4?ž
<CrazyMelon> zdej mam tist datoteka|urejanje|pogled| etc
<kubanc> ker je cist drgacn vmesnik...
<kubanc> se mi zdi..
<CrazyMelon> kar je old
<CrazyMelon> ja vem da je drugačn vmesnik
<CrazyMelon> zato pa sprašujem zakaj imam še vedno star vmesnik
<CrazyMelon> oz. zakaj nimam navadnega vmesnika v ff4 ...kakorkoli
<nafisa> a FF se je spremenu full?
<CrazyMelon> ah..sam je potrebno zapret vrstico z menijem
<CrazyMelon> nafisa no ja..ni se spremenu full ker chrome zgleda čist enak :D
<CrazyMelon> ampak v primerjavi z ff3 se je spremenu ja
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> o, kullll
<nafisa> grem posodobit :D
<CrazyMelon> you go girl
<CrazyMelon> nč..grem js mal sledi predavanjem
<CrazyMelon> lejtr
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ka se smejiš, bogdi?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<nafisa> iii, ubuntu znakci so namesto krogcev
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa alyosha ...lahko sta vidva pametna ko mene ni zraven :)))
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/microsoft-warns-fraudulent-digital-certificates-issued-for-high-value-websites/8488
<Seniorita> Microsoft warns: Fraudulent digital certificates issued for high-value websites | ZDNet
<bajdec> ve kdo kako se reče tistemu programu v Archu ki je za nameščanje sistema v CLI
<napsy> pacman
<napsy> yaourt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nauzijte-se-sonca-v-nedeljo-bo-sneg.html
<Seniorita> Naužijte se sonca, v nedeljo bo sneg! - 24ur.com
<miha> haha
<bajdec> @napsy, ne pacman ampak tisto ko bootaš LiveCD pa inštaliraš sistem pol?
<miha> Join me in a few minutes for my weekly "Ask the Ubuntu Community Manager" live video Q+A - join live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - be sure to register with ustream.tv so you can type and ask questions!
<Seniorita> At Home With Jono Bacon on USTREAM: Ramblings on community, Linux and technology from Jono Bacon..
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a je zadnje čase prišel kak hud film ven
<bajdec> @napsy, lahko nekaj vprašam?
<bajdec> @napsy, a mogoče veš, kako se tale tema imenuje? http://www.shrani.si/?3s/12Y/KaWFw9c/slika.png
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - slika.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol ker fail je ta FF4
<uni4dfx> http://glow.mozilla.org/
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 Download Stats
<marko-_-> od kdaj pa firefox ni bil fail
<uni4dfx> animacija ki kaže Firefox 4 downloade deluje ful slabo v FF4
<marko-_-> od kar mam chromium mi je vsakdanje življenje se drastično poboljšalo
<uni4dfx> meh chrome mi požre pvereč spomina
<marko-_-> men pa glih firefox
<uni4dfx> a si primerju?
<marko-_-> hm ne, niti ne trebam
<uni4dfx> chrome požre dobesedno 10x več kokt FF4
<marko-_-> ko sem mel v firefoxu mal več tabov, al pa na kaki flash (zvarek vem, ampak treba potrpet)
<marko-_-> sem mislil popizdit
<marko-_-> pri chromium tega ni
<uni4dfx> ja mogoče FF2
<uni4dfx> :P
<marko-_-> 3 je bil
<uni4dfx> od 3.5 tega ni več
<marko-_-> chromium mam par mescov
<marko-_-> tko da sem mel 3.5 skor 100%
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/92-letnica-streljala-na-40-let-mlajsega-soseda-ker-je-ni-hotel-poljubiti/253751
<Seniorita> 92-letnica streljala na 40 let mlajšega soseda, ker je ni hotel poljubiti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<bajdec> kako hudiča spremenim recimo WIn tipko v CTRL
<bajdec> ?
<bajdec> ker mi CTRL ne dela :)
<miha> bajdec: http://www.noah.org/wiki/xmodmap
<Seniorita> xmodmap - Noah.org
<miha> neki v tej smeri
<miha> za pač konkretno kodo .
<bajdec> in kaka je koda za levi CTRL?
<miha> z 'xev' to ugotoviš http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/6173-how-do-i-find-keycode.html
<Seniorita> How do i find the keycode ....... - Linux Forums
<miha> KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001, root 0xa3, subw 0x0, time 2467458, (244,-757), root:(264,45), state 0x4, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XFilterEvent returns: False
<miha> 37 torej
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> tnx
<miha> zgleda rabiš v obratni smeri
<miha> xmodmap -e "keycode 135 = Control_L"
<miha> mislim da tkole
<miha> probi
<miha> al ni
<miha> ne vem :)
<miha> nism rabu
<miha> googli mal :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne
<bajdec> ne dela :)
<bajdec> 133 je keycode
<bajdec> godbye
<bajdec> bajdec@david-laptop ~ $ xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Tab"
<bajdec> tole dela
<bajdec> bajdec@david-laptop ~ $ xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Control_L"
<bajdec> to pa ne
<bajdec> any idea?
<miha> bajdec: http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html tule poglej ! Swap Caps_Lock and Control_L
<Seniorita> XMODMAP(1) manual page
<miha> morda ti to kej pomaga
<miha> morda morš najprej izklopit
<miha> ta windows key
<miha> da kej dela
 * miha res ni tega delu
<miha> sam googlam
<miha> :)
<bajdec> ja ampak tud na shiftu ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kam za vraga je zginla puščica dol z "<-" oz "->" ..k si lahk šel po zgodovini nazaj/naprej na točno določeno stran
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ttO6uHhDPA    ta je zuni če te zanima
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Age Of The Dragons 2011 Official HD Trailer.mp4
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1619358
<Seniorita> STA: V Srbiji iz prodaje umaknili nevarno žganje
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://watchseries.eu/serie/top_gear
<Seniorita> Watch Top Gear Serie Online - Watch Series
<CrazyLemon> Grega končali so sezono..tko da nimam več kaj za gledat :(
<Grega> a cist vse si pogledal? :)
<CrazyLemon> vse ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak gledal sem hm..predvidevam da cca. zadnjih 6-8 sezon :)
<Grega> norc
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> fan :D
<bajdec> hm... kako naj zapakiram arch instalacijo da se bo dalo bootat s CDJa?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/-microsoft-delivers-toolkit-for-using-windows-azure-to-build-windows-phone-7-apps/8993
<Seniorita> Microsoft delivers toolkit for using Windows Azure to build Windows Phone 7 apps | ZDNet
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/145298
<Seniorita> Evropska unija tarča kibernetičega napada
<kubanc> helow!!!
<kubanc> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t460993#crta
<Seniorita> Zlikovci pridobili nadzor nad Comodo CA-jem, izdali ponarejene certifikate @ Slo-Tech
<alyosha> hahah CrazyLemon kaj je kaj je? a te pretepomo:D
<alyosha> pretepemo pa res:p
<Grega> nic ni po tv :(
<alyosha> nic novega:D
<nafisa> na pop tv je de vito
<Grega> hm, a Lost se je koncal?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> predlani?
<alyosha> al lani
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> me je pa zadnji del zelo razočaral
<kubanc> losta je konc...
<alyosha> kar sem itak pričakoval
<kubanc> in tud konc je mal cudn..
<alyosha> cela sezona je ql zadnja samo zadnji del je pa res tko
<alyosha> zablojen Å¡e bolj kot je cela nadaljevanka:D
<kubanc> lost je kul, samo zadnja sezona se vidi da so zavlacevali
<alyosha> ma niso več vedli kaj bi:D
<alyosha> jz se spomnem ko smo začeli gledat prvo je blo tko uno
<alyosha> tipi brodolomli
<alyosha> tko kao adventure in to:D
<alyosha> na koncu je ze praw sci-fi na polno:d
<alyosha> samo je pa bil Lost ena najboljših nadaljevank res
<alyosha> praw tašna taprava
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> kaj te vem, pol bom spet to gledal cele dneve
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> od začetka:D
<alyosha> jz tudi bi lahko začel nebi blo slabo
<Grega> ja, ce downlodam, pol downloadam kr vse
<alyosha> še lahko gledaš kaj use so začeliin niso razložli:D
<alyosha> ker pri lostu pa res je blo tolko enih zadev da sami niso vedli več kaj se dogaja:D
<Grega> kaj pa nekaj bolj geekovskega, npr Star Trek Movie Collection (1979 - 2009) BRRip XviD AC3 D-Z0N3 :)
<Grega> al pa Star Trek Boxset 1080p BluRay x264-TL (85gb) :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nikoli nisem maral preveč star trek:D
<Grega> tak, da zaspis poleg je ql :)
<Grega> kar poleg lost-a ne mores...
<Grega> nic, sem nasel pravo stvar.. house s07
<alyosha> hhe:D
<alyosha> house je zakon:D
<alyosha> učiraj semlih gledal to tazadnjo zdj
<alyosha> ki je prišla
<alyosha> hud je hud:D
<alyosha> gledaš Chuck?
<alyosha> on je tak geekovski:D
<Grega> mmh.. na popu ko je bilo sem vcasih
<alyosha> hud je tudi Chuck
<alyosha> special CIA agent
<alyosha> z intersectom u mozganih:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<alyosha> zajeban je
<alyosha> pa Å¡e curice so dobre
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha ne lazi ok??
<Grega> to si zdaj povedal z glasom 6-letnika :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> Another Unity Bitesize Bug Report - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity-bitesize-bug-status-for-22-march/ - rocking work! Want to get involved? Come and help Natty rock!
<Seniorita> Unity Bitesize Bug Status for 22 March
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> sam na hitro vas vse pozdravim
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti ne lazi ok?!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda če jaz tega malega ne bom zalepu en dan nevem
<alyosha> ma kdo kašnega mladoletnega brata bratranca in podobno?
<alyosha> plačam da ga pretepejo:D
 * sasa84 edinka
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> razvajenka:D
<sasa84> hm...bratranci so pa že 18+
<sasa84> sestrična pa je pod 18 :P
<sasa84> 14 let ma
<Grega> das telefonsko?
<sasa84> nimam
<Grega> ne lazi ok??
<sasa84> lohk ti dam pa od bratranca, njenga bratca...je pa tipo taka mrga, d... :D
<Grega> da me prefuka? :>
<sasa84> Grega, res nimam njene cifre...na fb-ju jo mam
<Grega> pa se mi zdi, da ni dolgo, ko sem bil 14.. zdaj bi me pa verjetno ze zaprli za kaj takega..
<nafisa> jst mam cifro od tvojga bratranca
<nafisa> ni tako hudo, no
<nafisa> al je prjazn samo, ko ga ženske kličejo?
<Grega> tebe ko se boji
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> a tebe se pa ne bi?
<Grega> ne, mene bi prefukal brez pomisleka
<sasa84> Grega, sam na njegove roke pazi...slovi kt vrhunski kuhar ;)
<nafisa> saš ... kolk je že star?
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> 21?
<nafisa> pa vrhunski kuhar?
<Grega> perfect
<sasa84> nafisa, pr 18 al 19tih je bil že šef kuhne v allegrii
<nafisa> aja, to je pol tvoj tadrug bratranc :D
<sasa84> letos so ga hotel v st moritzu
<sasa84> delu v asu, pr 18tih v palacu v portorožu itd
<sasa84> sposoben mulo
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> pošlji ga k meni
<sasa84> hehe
<nafisa> da me še kakega trika nauči
<Grega> premlad je za tebe
<nafisa> Grega, nisem mislila za v postlo
<Grega> aaajaaaa
<Grega> joj
<nafisa> perverznež
<sasa84> ccc
<Sky[x]> nafisa: gre rada v postlo :)
<nafisa> no, sasa84 ... če ma tako rit ko ti ... mogoče bi se ga dal pol dobit :D
<nafisa> jst sem v postli, Sky[x]
<nafisa> čist konc
<nafisa> ti moj wannabe sošolc
<sasa84> nafisa, po čem pa sklepaš kakšno ritko mam?
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> po hlačah
<Grega> totally
<miha> slika?
<Grega> lej ga.. fap fap fap
<nafisa> miha, ne morš za vse fotko dobit, no
<nafisa> sicer pa fotko njegove riti?
<nafisa> mogoče lahko zrihtamo
<nafisa> kaj praviš, sasa84 ???
<sasa84> a?
<nafisa> ja, fotko riti tvojga bratranca
<nafisa> :D haha
<sasa84> nafisa, po kakšnih hlačah sklepaš o moji rotki...oblečena sem bla u kavbojke :P
<nafisa> kaj ... saj niso ble tok ohlapne
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> saj drugače čist verjamem, da brez njih lepše zgleda ...
<nafisa> sam te Å¡anse Å¡e pa nisem mela
<Grega> :(
<sasa84> nafisa, a si tolk želiš al kaj ;)
<nafisa> no ... ne bi bilo Å¡voh ... jebat ga ... i'm just a human
<Grega> pomoje ti hoce onega crnega *pok* in ga napihnit.. :>
<nafisa> črnega kwa?
<sasa84> nafisa, se bomo pa kdaj zmenil ;)
<nafisa> a da ja?
<bogdanov> sta ima
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti se pojaviš, ko je zanimiva tema
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> itak ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nafisa, komot
<nafisa> kdaj pa?
<nafisa> 2.4. boš v LJ, ne?
<nafisa> ;D
<sasa84> a bi kr u soboto? ;)
<bogdanov> kva to jst tud jst tud
<bogdanov> :P
<Grega> 2.4 jaz tud nimam nekih planov
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> a tole soboto?
<bogdanov> hehe :))
<Grega> :))
<Grega> bogdanov: kaj pravis, bi se lahko nekaj zmenli, ne? :)
<bogdanov> ja jst sm za an :))
<sasa84> nafisa, ja 2.4. če bom u lj
<nafisa> kaj če?
<sasa84> sam...problem je k bom jst u kiberpipi...
<nafisa> nič če
<nafisa> boš!
<sasa84> al morm pol do tebe uletet al kaj?
<nafisa> saj bom mimo pršla
<nafisa> kolega ma pa bliz stanovanje
<nafisa> bo posodu
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> a sva midva ignorirana z Gregam
<bogdanov> se zal vama bo ce naja navta povabla
<bogdanov> ;)
<Grega> ja, midva sva perajt
<Grega> haha
<Grega> najin party bo ziher boljsi!!
<nafisa> to je girl's party, fanta
<nafisa> vi ste pa loh u pipi
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> pa pir pijete
<bogdanov> sj bova ksno lasuljo
<bogdanov> dala gor
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> pod kiklce bomo pregledovalo
<Grega> pa cist se bova pobrila
<nafisa> i*
<Grega> vseposod, se obrvi
<bogdanov> ja tocn to use bo gladko :))
<nafisa> pobrite obrvi?
<nafisa> ajoj
<roxxxxx> oj
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> mislm d ne pridete u poštev,.,,se bomo punce drugač zmenle ;)
<nafisa> oj, roxxxxx
<roxxxxx> ko povezem zvocnike na laptop mi delajo tko zunanji kot od laptopa zvocniki
<roxxxxx> kako nastelam da se od laptopa izkljucijo
<nafisa> bl porin noter plug
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> bomo mi noter
<bogdanov> porival
<nafisa> kaj, bogdanov ?
<bogdanov> kokr bota
<bogdanov> gotle
<bogdanov> hotle*
<bogdanov> ,)
<nafisa> aha ... škatle v skladišče pol?
<bogdanov> ja tud lah :)
<nafisa> roxxxxx, si probu bol plug not porint?
<roxxxxx> caki...
<nafisa> ker pri meni je to delalo, če nisem mela dost noter
<bogdanov> tapru obavimo prvi posao a onda moze i to :)
<nafisa> pa se je na obojih slišalo
<roxxxxx> hahah sem ja hvala!!
<nafisa> ah, bogdanov ...
<nafisa> a dela?
<roxxxxx> jaja
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> ni za kaj
<nafisa> evo ... celo jst neki vem :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<roxxxxx> legenda
<nafisa> aja, bogdanov ... moj kolega bo pa varoval vhod v njegovo stanovanje
<bogdanov> aja fakk aj ta kolega 2x2?
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> kako 2x2?
<bogdanov> jah pol ni an
<bogdanov> to problem
<sasa84> fantje, sprjaznte ste,d pač ne morte biz zdj zravn ;)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva nemormo bit zravn
<nafisa> ja pač ... ženske čvekajo o menstruaciji pa tem ..
<sasa84> z nafiso bove same opravle kar je treba :=)
<bogdanov> prisel bom razbil bom vrataaa
<nafisa> kaj morte to zraven bit?
<sasa84> kje to piše, d morte bit :P
<nafisa> nikjer
<nafisa> točno
<bogdanov> pise pise
<sasa84> bogdanov, sam pol si pa že zamudu 1x ;)
<nafisa> sam res ... zamudu ... hahahaha
<bogdanov> sam res fakk jst sm se pa nadov :S
<nafisa> je blo tam tako toplo, da sva se slekli
<nafisa> bunde dol ....
<bogdanov> nafisa a ze a kva
<bogdanov> a ni to
<bogdanov> 2.4?
<nafisa> to je že blo, bogdanov
<nafisa> k sva si bunde slekli
<sasa84> to je blo zadnč...v bližini faxa ;)
<sasa84> mal je blo bl toplo...pa se je blo treba slečt a ne ;)
<nafisa> pa krofe so mel
<bogdanov> ah nista zanimive sm mislu dav kej akcije pa nc
<sasa84> ja...marmelada je fina stvar :P
<nafisa> ja, kwa si pa mislu, kaki so ženski žuri?
<nafisa> slačenje
<sasa84> mal sve pogledale kaj mave u torbicah :P
<sasa84> pač...babe k babe :P
<nafisa> ja ... same zanimive stvari, ne?
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> sam še papež je noter manjkal :D
<nafisa> kurac ... mam ga v denarnici
<nafisa> na spominku gor
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> k je svetinjica
<sasa84> lepo, pridna
<nafisa> jst sem skos pridna
<Sky[x]> predlagam #ubuntu-hot
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> mamo že ...
<nafisa> #ubuntu-si-offtopic-18+
<sasa84> nč punčka and fantje...pridni bodte
<sasa84> grem pančat
<nafisa> bomo ... not :D
<sasa84> fani, lohk prideš zraven, če že hvališ mojo ritko :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nafi
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pridem
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> pa bogdanova se med potjo otres
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> bom probala
<sasa84> sej vidš kakšen je ;)
<nafisa> lepo se mej v postli, dokler ne pridem ...
<sasa84> sam motu bi zravn
<nafisa> saj bom kmal
<nafisa> ja, vidim ...
<sasa84> Å¡tima
<nafisa> zih ga ne bo
<nafisa> bom mela varnostnika
<sasa84> glih nove rjuhe mam...bo lepo spat ;)
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> mmm, dišijo
<nafisa> sam ne Å¡e po teb
<sasa84> no zdj pa nehi rajcat pismo :P
<nafisa> nočko
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<nafisa> lupčka pa dam, ko te vidim ;:D
<sasa84> oooo, wie schööon.,,,
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<nafisa> drug tedn
<nafisa> čaw
<sasa84> 2.4.
<sasa84> akcija
<sasa84> sej vem...matra te una moja želja :P
<sasa84> ah ja...
<nafisa> ja :D
<nafisa> a bo wc dost?
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> mislm d ne ;)
<nafisa> kuirc ... pol pa res stanovanje si sposodit
<sasa84> pa d ma kuhno :P
<nafisa> ma ma
<sasa84> kul
<nafisa> upd, man
<sasa84> zdj pa res...nočk
<nafisa> noć
<upd> nafisa, girl
<nafisa> :*
<upd> :*
<nafisa> :$
<upd> kje si ljubezen mojih vročih sanj
<nafisa> kdo pa je to?
<upd> ti
<upd> haha
<nafisa> :blush:
<upd> :D
<upd> !g yellow rgb
<Seniorita> The Other RGB Color Chart http://www.tayloredmktg.com/rgb/
<marko-_-> za vse so krive babe
<CrazyLemon> word up nigga!
<nafisa> nisem kriva
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<nafisa> niseeeeemm
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF8W7DyPhsI dobra komedija
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zoobie Doobie 3 idiots (full video song)
<upd> am tle v gimp dam izbor po barvi izberem črno, zdej pa morm glih invertirat to, da mi ne bo notranjosti izbora barval ampak zunanjo oz. vse kar ni črno zna kdo to ?
<upd> ah že znam :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/porsche-918-spyder-za-prve-kupce-leta-2013/253679
<Seniorita> Porsche 918 spyder za prve kupce leta 2013 :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> sam bi ga mel..tudi če je hibrid :D
<bogdanov> :D
<hruske> lol http://www.zurnal24.si/slovenija/striptizeta-zaplesala-dijakom-206624/clanek
<Seniorita> "Striptizeta" zaplesala dijakom - članek | Slovenija | Zurnal24.si
<nafisa> :O
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaaaajs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> after na maturancu?
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> "strokovna delavka"
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli :))
<nafisa> haha
<Sky[x]> hruske: je kopiral iz s-t pa zdj glih berem še s-t chan pa tko isto WTF da bi isto časno še tukej druga oseba kopirala enak link je malo verjetnosti :D
<upd> leon zelko je pa tečen ker tega sam ni doživel v šoli.
<miha> upd: a? :)
<upd> jah bed mu je ane ?
<CrazyLemon> uf.. 1 tab FF4 = 160MB RAMA
<upd> lool
<CrazyLemon> no ok..lažem
<CrazyLemon> 155MB
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> FF4 to ?
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> po moje majo en memory leak
<CrazyLemon> k je ff laufau cca. 2-2.5 uri
<miha> http://www.siol.net/svet/zanimivosti/2011/03/velikost_penisov.aspx
<Seniorita> Med narodi nekdanje Jugoslavije imajo Slovenci najdaljše penise - SiOL.net
<upd> :D
<upd> Vaja dela mojstra, če mojster dela vajo!
<bogdanov> sta ima
 * CrazyLemon gleda punce v pižami
<bogdanov> haha kul
<bogdanov> kvaj ksn film
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> za uvjek
<bogdanov> da odem
<bogdanov> to nemogu
<CrazyLemon> ja..big mommas like father like son
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> tebi se vracam
<bogdanov> ko starom razlogu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dj crazy
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> res..veš kok bejb
<bogdanov> najbol da uno 200kg
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma so Å¡e mlade
<bogdanov> dons je
<CrazyLemon> prave
<CrazyLemon> čvrste
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> r'n'b
<bogdanov> u topu
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma jebe se mi za r'n'b
<CrazyLemon> da je men double whopper ter pomfri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> BIG BURGER
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> jo a kdo uporablja unity slučajno
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ga uporablja! :))
<christooss> prek virtualboxa :)
<christooss> lih berem blog post njegov
<BigWhale> kwa?
<BigWhale> ja na cajte mau testiram ja
<BigWhale> crap je no
<BigWhale> :P
<christooss> jst zdej spet mal probavam
<christooss> ne da je crap kot crap ampak popolnoma ne spoliran
<christooss> idejno je pa kul
<BigWhale> ja sej to
<BigWhale> pa ene stvari so cist sfaljene
<BigWhale> recimo 0px border okol window
<christooss> jup
<BigWhale> pa 45px shadow!?!?
<christooss> pa sence so kurac
<christooss> :)
<christooss> hehe
<BigWhale> ja mislim
<BigWhale> grozn
<christooss> pa okna ne clipajo skupaj
<christooss> to je sicer compiz kriv
<christooss> ampak vseen
<christooss> krneki
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pa okna ne klipajo na rob ekrana
<BigWhale> oz klipajo dvakrat..
<christooss> toj compiz :(
<christooss> nevem zakaj tole forsirajo not če še ni spoliran
<christooss> res pa je da čudno od ubuntuja da niso to v kšn LTS turil
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> se to bi manjkal ja
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> mah tko no
<BigWhale> imo mal preuranjeno
<christooss> ja nevem k sm bral pol na omgubuntu k si linkal
<christooss> k shuttleworth piše vse za next release :)
<BigWhale> jest ne bi dal zadeve kot primarni desktop no..
<BigWhale> ker manjka testing
<christooss> k sreč bo classic gnome na voljo :)
<CrazyLemon> ma po moje bi blo najbolš da naredijo release enkrat na leto pa je to to :)    tko lahk naredijo release tak kot se spodobi
<BigWhale> sej k je mel QA team na ircu  Q&A session sem jih vprasal kako testirajo in ce se jim zdi cikel prekratek... pa sem dobil tak politicen odgovor nazaj... :>
<BigWhale> testirajo pa bolj tko no...
<BigWhale> gruntam, da bi se jim pridruzil
<CrazyLemon> testiraj v smislu 'test to pass' :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon če testinga ni potem tud en letn cikl ne bo pomagal
<BigWhale> pa ene par idej mam za QA
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale z eno bikini bejbo zravn na QA video sessionu? :>
<BigWhale> sprejet bi moral ene QA guidelines
<BigWhale> pa standardizirat bi moral unit teste
<BigWhale> in applikacije bi lahko dobile Ubuntu Test Passed
<BigWhale> al pa kej tacga
<BigWhale> en tak cool factor seal
<BigWhale> k najvecji problem je v regression testih
<BigWhale> k to je skor nemogoce zagotovit
<BigWhale> pr takem stevilu aplikacij
<christooss> hja sam a core ubuntu je tolk ogromn da se ustvar tak problem
<BigWhale> se zmer je nekaj sto paketov
<christooss> sam res
<BigWhale> in avtorjem je tezko rect: 'dejte zdej vsi napisat unit teste!'
<christooss> sej oklk jih pa je v qa
<BigWhale> qa se ukvarja predvsem z canonical stuffom
<BigWhale> tistmu kar so oni nardil
<BigWhale> se prav installer, system tools pa integracija
<christooss> sej to
<christooss> tega manjka
<BigWhale> pa najbrz se kako vecjo stvar pokrijejo
<BigWhale> oz probajo pokrit
<christooss> sam ok ponavad je pri ubuntu trajal eno verzijo da so (cca) spoliral
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> se vec
<BigWhale> pulseaudio je lep primer
<BigWhale> stvar je dobra
<christooss> samo nevem zakaj ne more biti sam možnost inštalacije unitija
<christooss> pulseaudio je pa itak trajal :)
<BigWhale> in ze skor cist delujoca
<CrazyLemon> uh ja..pulseaudio je bil obup v 8.04
<BigWhale> oz skor cist lepo integrirana
<BigWhale> pa je trajal dva cikla, da je ratal spodoben
<christooss> ni mi jasno k si pisal od trash ikone :)
<christooss> premaknit jo ne moreš
<christooss> kao da je skoz na dnu
<miha> !g test
<christooss> ampak k je pa ful aplikacij odprtih
<christooss> morš pa skrolat da vidiš trash :)
<christooss> wierd je tole čist
<christooss> podobne je pa v gnomeshell
<miha> hm čudno
<christooss> nič
<christooss> lahko noč
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> ok
<BigWhale> grem gledat dol, ce se mi movie zatika
<BigWhale> to je ultimate test serverja :P
<miha> dns crknil, pa sm dal google dns
<miha> :)
<christooss> :)
<miha> al neki
<BigWhale> woo dela!
<CrazyLemon> woo kaj to !
<BigWhale> server
<BigWhale> zdej lahko sprot encoda fullhd
<CrazyLemon> fensi :D
<BigWhale> in streama na ps3
<BigWhale> load je sicer med 1.75 in 2.07
<BigWhale> sa zgleda da zmore outputat 24fps v realtime
<CrazyLemon>  00:42:49 up 27 days, 10:38,  1 user,  load average: 1,24, 1,35, 1,27
<CrazyLemon> to je pri men tak load
<CrazyLemon> k ne delam nč posebnega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> ma jest pa dva dni nazaj hocem neki gledat
<BigWhale> in se zacne zatikat
<BigWhale> in si mislim pac
<BigWhale> eh pocasn cpu
<miha> !g haha
<Seniorita> Izdelava spletnih strani, Spletna stran http://www.haha.si/
<BigWhale> pac ne gre
<BigWhale> pol pa slucajno neki delam na serverju
<BigWhale> pa vidim, da je throttlal CPU k se je pregreval
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne vem zakaj mi tok swapa nabije
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je Å¡e dost rama na voljo
<BigWhale> hm
<bogdanov> p4!
<BigWhale> mogoce kak proces odswappa k je predolg idle :>
<BigWhale> pa si misl: tole pa ze nau tlele rama zrl!
<CrazyLemon> in kak naj bi js to preveru :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov celeron ftw! :))
<bogdanov> a se clo ta jajc mas
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ej..ta jajc že 6 let dela brez enga problema :)
<bogdanov> jah dela
<bogdanov> ja sam kako
<CrazyLemon> sam napajalnik sm zamenjal pa grafično drugo kupu..drugo vse oriđinal
<CrazyLemon> aja pa ram tudi
<bogdanov> firefox
<bogdanov> se odpre kj druzga pa ze mozga
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah dovolj dobr da ga uporabljam vsak dan :)
<bogdanov> :))
<BigWhale> tole je kr steady pr povprecnem loadu okol 1.9
<BigWhale> no cpu overheating
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Quake 3 in wine problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4833/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb big mommas like father like son
<Seniorita> Big Mommas: Like Father, Like Son (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1464174/
<CrazyLemon> fcking release..
<CrazyLemon> manjka hm..12min :S
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> res no!
<bogdanov> ok care
<bogdanov> opa opaaaa
<bogdanov> sve cu da ti dam
<bogdanov> tntntnt
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kdaj gremo na
<bogdanov> zoke
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube zoka
<Seniorita> YouTube - zoka bosanac - moja zena ima svalera http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVDZI3yvWAY
<CrazyLemon> loooooool
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))))
<upd> ln
<CrazyLemon> lej tega...iz pozadine
<bogdanov> hh
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> movie?!?!?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> last night!
<CrazyLemon> romantični <3
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> a romantik si ti
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno?
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ni nba
<bogdanov> prenosa
<bogdanov> fakk keri supki nba
<bogdanov> sportklub*
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> fak kera Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> res Å¡koda
<bogdanov> jes srbin il nisi
<CrazyLemon> ma kje si vidu da srbin gleda nba
<CrazyLemon> to si sam ti izjema
<CrazyLemon> k si kockar
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> svedi so usi kockari
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> pjd na petrol pa poglej face
<bogdanov> k stavjo
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sami čefurji ane :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> k hočejo obogatet
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> jah jst sm bogt
<bogdanov> pa mau za fun
<bogdanov> igram
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si ipak fuzbaler in si zvezda
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> vids
<bogdanov> da usak k je iz kranja
<bogdanov> uspe
<bogdanov> sami krancani
<bogdanov> futbaleri
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> to sam zato k ni nič druzga za počet v kranju
<CrazyLemon> al kradeš al si pa fuzbaler
<CrazyLemon> drugo nemoreš bit
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> a ti poznas
<bogdanov> unga kj biu na ircu
<bogdanov> kj igrov za koper
<bogdanov> andelkovic
<bogdanov> al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> anđelkovic? sm slisau za njega ja..samo ne bi vedu nick z irca
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu niti da irca
<bogdanov> ma ni biu on negov brt je ircu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> je ircal*
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> pupovica
<bogdanov> a poznas
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah js tud ircam pa sm spoznal zlatkota haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<BigWhale> men se zdi, da moram it spat
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..noč je še mlada :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sam mene otroc pokonc vrzejo pred pol sedmo :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..šibo vzem v roke pa jih nauč da se atkota ne zbuja pred deveto :D
<uni4dfx> @ 5 AM
<uni4dfx> "the night is young"
<CrazyLemon> kaj teb dogaja mudel!? :D
<uni4dfx> neč :D
<BigWhale> nic, spat
<BigWhale> bze
<CrazyLemon> ajde bigwejl
<bogdanov> orlando
<bogdanov> mi zgubla not good
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..zgubu boš
<CrazyLemon> to ti vedno rečem in vedno mam prav
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah zanc
<bogdanov> nis mu ks reku
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> verjetno nism reku :D
<bogdanov> si
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj sta skor se dve cetrtine
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> raj povej ksn film pizda
<bogdanov> nc neves
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<CrazyLemon> last night
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> nis resn pizda
<bogdanov> pa kva
<bogdanov> ne delajo
<bogdanov> nc filmov
<bogdanov> sam se druga-treta
<bogdanov> liga
<bogdanov> filmov
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> evo ti en
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ttO6uHhDPA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Age Of The Dragons 2011 Official HD Trailer.mp4
<CrazyLemon> al pa battles for los angeles
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> to zmajiiiiiiiiii
<bogdanov> POJEJTE MEEE
<bogdanov> bruhajte ogenj
<CrazyLemon> ja jebiga ..kaj bi ti rad koji k...zbirčen si ko kaka pi... :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡uti in glej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ti meneeeee
<bogdanov> nevolissss
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> lihkar bom zaspau
<CrazyLemon> vvsaj ne boš tečnaru s filmi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tib
<bogdanov> mogu ze spat
<bogdanov> ob 2h
<bogdanov> mulc
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> gledam film :D
<bogdanov> ker
<CrazyLemon> ne povem ti
<CrazyLemon> sisaj!
<bogdanov> tos isti k jst
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> skot pavziram
<bogdanov> skoz*
<bogdanov> Dve zmagi za preobrat 	
<bogdanov> 4
<bogdanov> 	23.3.2011 | Mednarodni nogomet
<bogdanov> Napadalec srbske reprezentance Marko Pantelic verjame v dve zmagi na prihajajocih dveh kvalifikacijskih tekmah. Pantelic meni, da bo Srbija znova v igri za EP.
<bogdanov> ni resn
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> ceb on zadev
<bogdanov> iz metra
<bogdanov> bi blo kul kmet en!
<CrazyLemon> srbin pač
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> tis
<bogdanov> tud srbin
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kr tolaž se ja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah jebiga
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> krv ti plava venama tece
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne navijam za dinamo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je čas da grem spat :D
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> mlada ura
<CrazyLemon> zate že :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde jojo
<bogdanov> orlando
<bogdanov> vod za 2
<bogdanov> zdj sev zacela
<bogdanov> zadna cetrtina
<bogdanov> ajmoooo
<bogdanov> ORLANDOVI
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ajde crazy boyyyyyyyyy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Quake 3 in wine problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4833/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<BigWhale> andrejz, a ze kaj ves za UDS? :)
<hruske> uds?
<BigWhale> ubuntu developer summit
<BigWhale> cez slab mesec in pol v budimpesti
<hruske> a
<hruske> kewl
<BigWhale> ja sam zgleda da bom kr sam sel... ce ne bo sel andrej zraven
<nafisa> za mesc pa pol boš šu v budimpešto??
<hruske> /me facepalms
<nafisa> aja, čez slab mesec pa pol
<nafisa> ne me resno jemat
<nafisa> bolna sem
<hruske> /me facepalms
<hruske> vsi nekej bolni.
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> jst ne jst ne jst ne
<hruske> js tud ne?
<BigWhale> kje je tema na forumu za global jam?
<BigWhale> jest bi neki dodal
<BigWhale> ah sem nasel
<BigWhale> pa tud vidim, da sem ze dodajal not
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> ja, full vročino sem mela čez noč
<andrejz> @BW: ja verjetno bom Å¡el
<andrejz> sicer sem se tud za funding prijavil
<andrejz> tako da ej od tega odvisno koliko dni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jzmx: Ponovna vzpostavitev raid1 polja na novo nameščenem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4834/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<tnm> helow!!!1
<napsy> lp
<napsy> andrejz: ti delas na poptv mogoce?
<andrejz> ne
<napsy> ah ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<tnm>  a pozna kdo ksn nacin kako sinhronizrati synology disk station z mapo na storage serverju
<tnm> ne morem uporabljati nbene linux distibucije, ker je nimamo..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ce hocem js na svoj tattoo spravt android 2.1 si morm najprej rootat telefon?
<miha> !google ping
<CrazyLemon> napsy jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<kubanc> ps3 ali xbox...
<CrazyLemon> lejga kubanca k je undercover
<kubanc> man, it's though
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> na sihtu sm
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> oz. gre ze proti koncu
<kubanc> vse poti vodijo proti PS3
<kubanc> vsaj kar se review-ev tiče
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa vem..mene bi bil mikal kinect
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bl*
<kubanc> al nisi edini...
<kubanc> tam celo telo deluje...
<kubanc> v prihodnosti se bo sigurn kinect se izboljsal
<kubanc> a se da kje v LJ probat kinect?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> poglej mal bigbang pa ostale tehnične trgovine
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<kubanc> se bo treba kej zapelat ja...
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tvoja WR coda... a mas kje vejo sliko kot na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> wr ?
<teardrop> kinect je brezveze
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, wr==QR code
<kubanc> teardrop, define brezveze...
<teardrop> oziroma naj ti ne bo kinect glavna reč ko kupuješ konzolo
<teardrop> kinecta se naveličaš po par igrah
<teardrop> ker Å¡e ni neke izbire
<teardrop> pa brezveze rata poskakvat po sobi zato, da špil igraš
<kubanc> to se strinjam, trenutno je samo 17 igric na razpolago za kinect....
<kubanc> kar je majhna stevilka...
<CrazyLemon> zdej že..kaj pa čez leto? dve?
<CrazyLemon> moraš gledat tudi za naprej..ne sam trenutno :)
<kubanc> tud z tem se strinjam
<kubanc> mogoce bi blo pa bols da se mal pocakam...
<kubanc> vsaj tok da diplomiram...
<kubanc> ker ce bom ksno konzolu kupu, potem se spet pisanje diplome zavlece..
<kubanc> :D
<teardrop> CrazyLemon, vprašanje je, kaj bodo razvijalci naredl
<CrazyLemon> in ne nimam nikjer večje...sj se vidi :)
<teardrop> pač - če kupuješ konzolo zarad wii like špilov, zakaj neb kar wiija kupil
<CrazyLemon> mah..js kinect ne bi imenoval kot wii like :)
<teardrop> pač vzem konzolo, ki že zdaj podpira večino špilov ki so ti všeč
<kubanc> slabsa grafika...
<CrazyLemon> skačeš že kot pri wiiju...sam je čist drugače
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, se strinjam..
<kubanc> kinect je dalec naprej pred wii-jem
<kubanc> bomo se mal pocakal pa bo...
<kubanc> ;D
<kubanc> fsm, se slismo
<teardrop> glej jaz sem sprobal kinect in izkušnja ni nič boljša kot pri wiiju
<teardrop> ja res je brez kontrolerja si
<teardrop> ampak to je to - špilov se naveličaš
<CrazyLemon> sj se povsod naveličaš :)
<teardrop> nek fighting game je bil še zanimiv, ampak sem se po pol ure naveličal skakat gor pa dol po sobi
<CrazyLemon> napsy http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=698576     kle lahk prečekiraš
<Seniorita> [ROM] All ROM-s (newest version) in one place arrange by release date (update 19-mar) - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> očitno boš lahk enkrat dal gor tudi 2.3 :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ok tnx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy np..sporoči če ti bo cool :)
<CrazyLemon> predlagam pa ti NON senseUI ROM
<CrazyLemon> dost hitrejš ti bo deloval telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> in kubanc net ti že dela out-of-the-box v VB..ampak če želiš dobit IP od DHCP strežnika pa moraš dat v bridge mode
<CrazyLemon> drugač ti VB sam dodeli njegov ip
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> ok kulk
<napsy> kul
<kubanc> ok CrazyLemon :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Quake 3 in wine problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4833/new/posts/
<andrejz> živjo! zbiramo prijave za prevajalski maraton
<andrejz> kdo pride?
<yang> a bo kej rostilja
<CrazyLemon> bo..če ga prineseš s sabo :D
<yang> hja jst ce bi prisel bi prisel lacen, ne mores se it maratona ce ni papice
<yang> mal heca
<andrejz> @yang: odvisno koliko bo lugos s kešem radodaren
<CrazyLemon> torej bo čips iz lidla :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tle? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: WMware in ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4835/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Prikaz video vsebin  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4836/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: Prikaz video vsebin  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4836/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Prikaz video vsebin  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4836/new/posts/
<upd> hja
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> nič nič
<bogdanov> a tako
<lol> lp
<miha> lp
<Guest81805> morda veš kje bi kake take žalostne & ljubezenske pesmi našel...rabim za lirike
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> as razocaran v ljubezni :))
<miha> Guest81805: začni pr Prešernu.. Soneti nesreče
<Guest81805> pa daj no...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Problem 64/32  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4837/new/posts/
<upd> bogdanov a lahk kakšno .si zrihtaš ?
<bogdanov> a domainn
<upd> ja ne muflona
<bogdanov> haha bom pogledu na cdju ce je kj loginov
<bogdanov> pa probi uzet an :)
<upd> hm okey ql :D
<bogdanov> sam later ker mam zdj training
<upd> ok
<bogdanov> cujemo aj :>
<upd> ayd
<CrazyLemon> lol @ žalostne & ljubezensk
<CrazyLemon> +e
<yang> dajte mi povedat ali studenti soglasate z tem novim zakonom o malem delu ali boste volili proti
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/bodo-poslanci-tudi-uradno-lahko-tvitali-v-sluzbi/253812
<Seniorita> Bodo poslanci (tudi uradno) lahko tvitali v službi? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> yang: nisem več študent (po statusu). v bistvu sm proti tako študentskemu delu kot malemu delu.
 * miha bi avtorsko pogodbo uporabil za vse, pa je
 * miha verjetno ne blo glasoval
<miha> zdj pa Å¡e drugi :)
<yang> ma studentje so v zadnjih letih bolje sluzili kot ce bi se zaposlili in na vsakem razgovoru k sem bil so mi rekli "nisi student, ni problema zrihtaj si napotnico od koga"
<yang> tko da ja se mi zdi sprejetje novega zakona pametno
<miha> yang: v bistvu se strinjam dost s Pezdirjem http://www.finance.si/302669/Pezdir-%A9tudent-naj-dela-kolikor-ho%E8e
<Seniorita> Pezdir: �tudent naj dela, kolikor ho�e - Finance.si
<yang> sploh pa glede na stanje razsula v katerem je drzava
<miha> naj vsak dela kolk hoče, brez razlike v obdavčitvi na isti dohodek
<miha> pa je
<yang> s tem pezdirjem sem govoril predvcerajsnjim ampak o drugih stvareh
<miha> :)
<miha> prjatla? :)
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/bodo-dovolili-sosedsko-pomoc.hml
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/bodo-dovolili-sosedsko-pomoc.html
<Seniorita> Zaradi 'sosedske pomoči' do 1200 evrov globe - 24ur.com
<yang> sploh ne
<nafisa> ne bom več smela zidat :((
<yang> cisto nakljucno sva se zagovorila
<miha> hehe
<yang> daj prosim se enkrat pastaj link od pezdirja
<yang> samo link
<miha> yang: v bistvu se strinjam dost s Pezdirjem http://www.finance.si/302669/Pezdir-%A9tudent-naj-dela-kolikor-ho%E8e
<Seniorita> Pezdir: �tudent naj dela, kolikor ho�e - Finance.si
<miha> yang: http://www.finance.si/306307/%3Csmall%3EKomentar-tedna%3C-small%3E-Ko-Svetlik-prese%BEe-Kri%BEani%E8a
<Seniorita> Komentar tedna: Ko Svetlik prese�e Kri�ani�a - Finance.si
<miha> tole je pa novejše
<miha> oboje zgleda pezdir
<yang> noce mi telefon pobrat linka bom doma prebral
<miha> yang: ti na mail pošljem?
<miha> al kej
<yang> ni ttrba
<yang> zdele bom prebral tole referendumsko prilogo
<miha> ok
<Sky-mobile> lp
<Sky-mobile> aj kdo na faksu ?
<yang> miha meni se zdi tale zakon o malem delu cisto ok
<yang> seveda bi pa studentje radi izkoriscali svoj status do 35 leta, kar slabo mi rata ko kaksnega takega vidim da je na studentske bone
<yang> ne tako dolgo nazaj so se borili za brezplacne vozovnice za mestni avtobus, tudi subven ionirana prehrana v srednjih solah je stran vrzen denar
<yang> polovica malic konca v smeteh
<miha> yang: lej men se zdi avtorska pogodba supr, sam ne morš tko avtorsko kofeta kuhat v gostilni
<miha> ampak osnovna ideja in obdavčitev je zlo fer
<miha> jst bi to razširil za vse
<miha> pač to moje mnenje
<miha> bodo naredl kr pač bodo
<miha> yang: važn je da podobno obdavčeno vse, kr pol ni interesa goljufat
<miha> pol sam kazni za delo na črno zaostrit do konca in to je to
<miha> da ne bo noben niti pomislu goljufat
<miha> yang: ampak slovenski pristop je narest desetine izjem
<miha> posebnih primerov
<neett> vprasanje,..mam usb disk prikloplen na rutera,...je kaki nacin da specem dvd direkt dol iz network share-a?
<miha> in pol največji prasci najboljš naštudirajo kak prišparat
<miha> vsi ostali pa najebejo
<miha> flat tax.. pa je
<christooss_> neett je možno samo morš mountat disk
<christooss_> kar ti ubuntu običajno naredi ob brskanju
<christooss_> sharov
<neett> ja,..mountan je v .gvfs ...
<christooss_> no pol bi pa mogl delat
<neett> javi error
<neett> :D
<christooss_> kakšen error?
<miha> http://www.delo.si/rss/ fail
<Seniorita> Delo novice RSS
<neett> operation not supported by backend
<neett> k3b pa :no no-local files supported
<neett> kapa ce rocno mountam nekam drugam ?
<neett> samo je pomoje isti shit
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Izšel Firefox 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4832/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Problem 64/32  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4837/new/posts/
<kubanc> evo pa ga mamo
<kubanc> mal vec rama pa nov disk :D
<kubanc> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Problem 64/32  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4837/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: ubuntu je počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<zdobersek> 'ubuntu ... je postal neverjetno počasen na področju interneta.'
<alyosha> kako bi to zgledalo da je postal neverjetno počasen na področju internta?:D
<zdobersek> da mu brat nonstop vlece pornice dol in potem njemu ne vlece vec ko 200 kbps
<alyosha> :DD
<zdobersek> smo vcasih spilal counter strike in smo mel enga sosolca, ki ni izklopu bittorrenta. in je model laggal ko prasica, ko mu pa recemo, nej zapre tist program pa vprasa: 'zakaj?'
<zdobersek> in seveda ni.
<zdobersek> pol smo ga itak sfocal naslednji dan v soli, tko da ... vse se da naucit.
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> da se da
<alyosha> jaz sem sestro tko kr uredu preuzgojil:D
<alyosha> kaj ma tu kdo t2?
<alyosha> ta snemalnik mi ni jasen preveč
<alyosha> nikjer ne najdem kako zbirsat posnetke?!
<zdobersek> vprasi v nedeljo zupnika :D:D
<zdobersek> haha
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ta je bla dobra.D
<zdobersek> stalni servis od t2, kr v zakrestijo neses
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<zdobersek> namest pridige bi navodila bral
<zdobersek> pa produkte predstavlu
<alyosha> ja sj to ze delajo:D
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> jebemtish zdj sem ugotovu kje je fora:D
<alyosha> nimamo več istega reciverja u sobi:D in briše posnetke lahko samo uni ki jih je snemal:D
<alyosha> polni trokov so tej cerkveniki:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Quake 3 in wine problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4833/new/posts/
<nafisa> kuga spet cerku?
<zdobersek> alyosha: kdaj si bil pa nazadnje v cerkvi? mogoc je v tem problem ...
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jaz u cirkvi res majhen na zadnje:D
<zdobersek> evo izvor tvojga problema.
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kje je sasa da nam zdj pove kako to gre.D
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> hvala bogu za masažne mašine
<andrejz> @alyosa: mogoče so ugotovili, da preveč p0rna gledaš :p
<kubanc> kej se z v gconf.editor nastima da ti ne pokaze auto mount shortcuts na desktopu?
<zdobersek> bi kdo ricet?
<andrejz> jaz bi pir
<zdobersek> ne, sam ricet ponujam.
<Sky[x]> a need alcohol :>
<zdobersek> v ricetu je jecmen, ce ti kej pomaga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<BigWhale> andrejz, a ce najdeva kak cheap hostel, bos ostal vseh pet dni na UDS?
<BigWhale> I suck at timing
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ma 1613 postov na forumu
<zdobersek> kter nabijat0r :)
<CrazyLemon> spammer pač!
<zdobersek> tr0ll
<CrazyLemon> Registriran: 21.10.2007   <- old troll !
<Sky[x]> bi šel dko na pico na vič ? :>
<Sky[x]> kdo na pivo*
<CrazyLemon> kubanc odgovor je da
<Sky[x]> nafisa mejbi ?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sm ze zrihtal
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> o ker pacek...kr napil bi jo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pa ti si hitr k strela :D
<zdobersek> 1.27007874 postov na dan, CrazyLemon. Prevec.
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, al sm nadgradil comp
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako preveč..danes sm že enga naredu..ne bom več :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne hval se no..prvo xbox..zdej upgrejdal comp...whats next? ipad? :/
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> ipad2!
<zdobersek> in to dva.
<CrazyLemon> sam 2?
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nc ne bo z xboxom...
<nafisa> Sky[x], kwa ti men neki?
<kubanc> se en cajt ne
<CrazyLemon> pravi moški ma najmanj 3!
<kubanc> ipad2 pa tud ne
<kubanc> k se ne bom hise gradil da bi rabu cegle
<kubanc> :D
<zdobersek> 3 ipadi ... whoa.
<CrazyLemon> 1 wc...1 dnevna soba...in seveda 1 spalnica!
<zdobersek> in trije ipadi.
<zdobersek> en na wcju, en na pultu, en na nocni omarci.
<zdobersek> d0h.
<CrazyLemon> d0h..če maš enga si pač luzar
<zdobersek> ce mas enga, si porabu sam 500$
<zdobersek> premal.
<zdobersek> sicer pa, jebes hiso, ce lahk mas potem 2000 ipadov.
<CrazyLemon> ce mas enga pomeni da si ne moreš dva privoščit
<CrazyLemon> tko da bolš da ga sploh nimaš
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kaj lahk narediš z 2000 ipadov??
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> hišo + teraso!
<alyosha> si bil kaj u Å¡oli?:D
<alyosha> brez terase ni nič!:D
<CrazyLemon> pa še hiško za psa!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha evo me..nisem bil ne :D
<zdobersek> z iphoni pa kopalnico oblozis ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jzmx: Ponovna vzpostavitev raid1 polja na novo nameščenem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4834/new/posts/
<alyosha> sram te bilo:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Prikaz video vsebin  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4836/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> hitr en program k lahko preverm kako page zgleda pri različnih resolucijah ? :>
<miha> enostavn spremen velikost browserja
<miha> pa je
<miha> namest fullscreen
<CrazyLemon> !google browser shots
<Seniorita> Browsershots http://browsershots.org/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> more bit program da ga naložim :>
<Sky[x]> ne morm linka dat nekam pa da bi mi prkazal v različnih resolucijah ...
<miha> lahk daš iframe
<miha> pa poveš velikost
<miha> 640x480, 800x600 itd
<BigWhale> err
<miha> lp BigWhale
<zdobersek> Sky[x] probi skoz Xvfb
<zdobersek> ne, Xnest.
<miha> zdobersek: to tud opcija ja
<miha> xnest
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Ponovna vzpostavitev raid1 polja na novo nameščenem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4834/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> A ni Mozilla in ne Mozzila ?Tudi Mozzila z novo različico brskalnika - Firefox 4
<Sky[x]> www.rtvslo.si
<CrazyLemon> jah..kaj pa pričakuješ od FDVjevca/ke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> stereotipi!
<zdobersek> ampak pravilni.
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> to je tak crap faks, Å¡e novinarstvo ne znajo
<miha> medijke @ feri so boljš novinarke :D
<nafisa> videš ... s Sky[x]-em se da vse zmenit :D
<nafisa> medijski tehnik != novinar
<CrazyLemon> oooo sexy..kr != je uporabla
<CrazyLemon> haaaawt!
<zdobersek> :O
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> saj to jst konstantno uporabljam
<zdobersek> haaaawter!
<nafisa> lolz
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/trendi/glasba/novicke/2011/03/najslabsa_pesem_dobiva_nove_razseznosti.aspx
<Seniorita> "Najslabša pesem" dobiva nove razsežnosti - SiOL.net
<zdobersek> ze kdo vidu=
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<nafisa> kaj je to eno budalo?
<nafisa> 13 letno ... hmmm ... ok ... Å¡tekam
<zdobersek> 65,483 likes, 556,913 dislikes
<nafisa> frajdej
<zdobersek> NOT
<zdobersek> (fraj dan)
<nafisa> ja, ni fraj dan
<zdobersek> na izklopu je bil link na video, kjer se nek rus 'razveseli, ko izve, da je petek'
<nafisa> marija božja
<zdobersek> fora je v tem, ker nobeden takrat, ko sem gledu, na izklopu ni vedu, da je tist parodija na tole
<BigWhale> friday nima nobene veze z fraj dej :P
<nafisa> nima?
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> BigWhale, sem ti že pokazala fotko od sobote*
<nafisa> ?
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> nevme
<BigWhale> nevem
<zdobersek> !translate sl en vozniški izpit
<Seniorita> driving test
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> to misliš driving licence al test?
<zdobersek> test
<miha> license
<zdobersek> test
<CrazyLemon> driving license test!
<zdobersek> test license driving!
<CrazyLemon> driving test license!
<zdobersek> license driving test!
<CrazyLemon> test driving license!
<zdobersek> license test driving!
<zdobersek> evo, 3! permutacij.
<zdobersek> al variacij.
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja sploh še kaka možnost..al sm zgubu :S
<zdobersek> ne, ne obstaja.
<zdobersek> => si zgubu
<CrazyLemon> saks
<dhbiker> o/
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t461148
<Seniorita> Zalo&#382;be zahtevale za 75 biljonov od&#353;kodnine od p2p ponudnika LimeWire @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> jst bi tud :D
<zdobersek> kteri optimisti ...
<CrazyLemon> če v usmerjevalni tabeli ni vnosov za gateway
<CrazyLemon> a je pol privzeti gateway naslednji vpisani ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Težava pri namestitvi teme - Kubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4828/new/posts/
<upd> vse moje lubice
<zdobersek> ... ni jih.
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj za vraga je
<CrazyLemon> te0-3-0-2.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com
<CrazyLemon> tale 'lpl' ?
<CrazyLemon> te0-0-0-4.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com
<CrazyLemon> pa tale 'ymq' ?
<CrazyLemon> useless ste :/
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/sport/nogomet/video-zizou-se-je-poigral-z-mladim-vratarjem.html
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Zizou se je poigral z mladim vratarjem - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> car nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kako stran k se nahaja v US?
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni google
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> microsoft.com
<matijja> kake njihove univerze
<CrazyLemon> ms is ok
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kar se tiče lokacije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> kaj to iščeš
<CrazyLemon> mah nč..moram napisat kako se približno routea promet po svetu :)
<CrazyLemon> torej glavna vozlišča etc
<upd> aja
<CrazyLemon> em..kere podatke pošlje ping v data polju? :)
<CrazyLemon> random?
<matijja> mislem da so vedno isti
<CrazyLemon> ok..ni random
<CrazyLemon> 11:b9:8b:4d:c4:b6:00:00:08:09:0a:0b:0c:0d:0e:0f:10:11:12:13:14:15:16:17:18:19:1a:1b:1c:1d:1e:1f:20:21:22:23:24:25:26:27:28:29:2a:2b:2c:2d:2e:2f:30:31:32:33:34:35:36:37
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matijja> oz. neko zaporedje, ...črke+številke
<CrazyLemon> isti niso .. de:b6:8b:4d:27:30:05:00:08:09:0a:0b:0c:0d:0e:0f:10:11:12:13:14:15:16:17:18:19:1a:1b:1c:1d:1e:1f:20:21:22:23:24:25:26:27:28:29:2a:2b:2c:2d:2e:2f:30:31:32:33:34:35:36:37
<matijja> poglej v rfc...
<CrazyLemon> ma nočem brat celga rfcja
<CrazyLemon> zato pa prašam :D
<matijja> timestamp pa sequence number je tudi v payloadu (ta se spreminja)
<matijja> tako da ko dobiš reply z isto vsebino enostavno poračunaš kolk cajta je preteklo
<CrazyLemon> cool...tnx..sicer sm to prebral na wikiju ampak si nism najbl zapomnu :D
<upd> nj bo že sobota u pm
<upd> (Ne)delovanje e-Å tudenta
<upd> Vse študente obveščamo, da bo fakulteta prešla na nov informacijski sistem.
<upd> Obstoječi sistem bo deloval le še do  24. 3. 2011, do 13. ure.
<upd> Å¡e zdaj ne dela d0h
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> a teb dela :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-25
<upd> :>
<CrazyLemon> crysis 2 je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima :)
<upd> bruhuhu
<upd> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t461164#crta ker izračun
<upd> fail hah
<Seniorita> Vlada proti gradnji hi&#353; v lastni re&#382;iji @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> paparapap
<upd> :)
<upd> BigWhale
<upd> ups.
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> haha
<upd> !g Seniorita a greš na en hitr seks
<Seniorita> cosas de la vida... » Archive for \&#39;moje bedarije\&#39; http://senorita.blog.siol.net/category/moje-bedarije/page/4/
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> tvoje bedarija
<upd> haha
<upd> lej tega momaka :D
<upd> kaj ma
<bogdanov> haha nc
<bogdanov> lih zbudu sm se
<bogdanov> meje uceri kr zmankal
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> aja jeba :D
<bogdanov> to me mt
<bogdanov> kr forsira
<bogdanov> pjd spat
<bogdanov> pol pa grem pa kuj kinknem
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ma sj vse nas
<upd> jest sm se že prej ob 9h  zbudu
<upd> pa zdej že glumim celo noč
<upd> hah
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HATZk616fi8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jasar Ahmedovski - idi Sve Je Gotovo (DM SAT)
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> ta me pokonc drži :D
<bogdanov> poznam
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> jap hud hud :)
<upd> a si - si boš kavo skuhal zdej
<upd> al ne piješ več k si nehal kadit
<bogdanov> nepijem
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> prej pa si k si kadil ?
<bogdanov> nkol nism maral kave
<upd> aja :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ceprov usi
<bogdanov> kako to da k kadis nepijes
<bogdanov> kave toje najbol
<bogdanov> jah nevem nimi kul :)
<upd> mja sj tko paše ob cigaretu
<upd> sicer pa sam tko če se navadiš
<upd> ko vse :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> se dobr da nism uceri
<bogdanov> stavo
<bogdanov> dva basketa
<bogdanov> kb dau
<bogdanov> so igral NULO
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tob noru
<upd> hehe :D
<bogdanov> pizda dobr komad
<bogdanov> zoke cipe
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> dobr biznis si naredu :D
<upd> kje
<bogdanov> mah tko nasplosno
<bogdanov> a niso
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> so :D
<upd> aja un heh mja
<upd> usi o alkoholu al pa pičkah
<upd> besedila ane
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ks gotov sam case lete
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> to pa vedno
<upd> un naš vaški diskač
<upd> 100 kozarcov vsako
<upd> soboto razbitih
<upd> pade iz roke
<upd> fuck it
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kle pr ns
<bogdanov> majo ze kr
<bogdanov> une
<bogdanov> plastice
<bogdanov> zato
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> plasticne*
<upd> hah sj jest sm tud to šefu priporoču
<upd> paj reku da bo pol manj ljudi prišlo
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 	3,10	3,00	2,20	1,62	1,28	[Single]
<bogdanov> slovenija
<bogdanov> 3,10
<bogdanov> sam navjo zmagal
<bogdanov> 1:1
<bogdanov> alpa italija zmaga
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> prot kerim
<upd> kwa je to
<upd> košarka
<bogdanov> fuzbal
<bogdanov> dons
<upd> hah
<upd> mja
<upd> makaroni
<upd> pob
<upd> bojo
<upd> zmagal
<upd> mmm
<upd> bla
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> oni majo sranje
<bogdanov> ceprov je cist
<bogdanov> premesana
<bogdanov> ekipa
<bogdanov> sam oni morjo zmagat
<bogdanov> voleeeeeeeeeooo
<bogdanov> sam tebeeeee
<bogdanov> jaaaa
<bogdanov> kao nikoga jaaaa
<bogdanov> mamu ji jebem:))
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> dobr je pjevac
<bogdanov> jašar
<upd> tntntnt
<upd> ma najboljši
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> k mi ostali dopizdijo
<upd> on vedno sede
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ko da take komade poslusas
<bogdanov> kot slovenc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ponavad folk slovenci nj recm tko
<bogdanov> bl uni pop
<bogdanov> poslusajo ce je ze cefurka
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> mah tko je ane, dobra besedila so dober ritem, pol kar se ostalga tiče komerciala je na salamoncu skoz pa v avtu pa v diskaču
<upd> kar se pa slovenske tiče je pa vsako soboto na veselicah hrmonika
<upd> polet
<upd> tko da vse poslušam v končni fazi
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> sam da bom doma nabijal bad romance
<bogdanov> kul :)
<upd> od lady haha .. mi pa ne gre
<bogdanov> jst sam cefurko
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ma jest čist od dneva odvisno :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> idi
<bogdanov> sve je gotovo
<bogdanov> jak komad
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> https://www.e-stave.com/Stave/Danes.aspx
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita> Å portna loterija - danes
<upd> 06:03:32] <bogdanov> bl uni pop
<upd> [06:03:36] <bogdanov> poslusajo ce je ze cefurka
<upd> ja tole sm pozabu komentirat
<upd> to je pa NOT pr men
<upd> ne morm komerciale
<upd> sploh yugo ne
<upd> balkanse*
<upd> nske
<upd> d0h
<upd> ..
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> te stari so boljši vedno
<upd> vedno
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> zdej mam pa 30 minut da se 8 strani napiflam hah
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gadna
<bogdanov> mam 9 tekm zdj
<bogdanov> nevem kere skombinirat
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> heh
<upd> nč šola..
<upd> ayd
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<Grega> a morem danes jaz kaj kupit moji dragi mamici? ;)
<alyosha> Grega:  kakopak:D
<CrazyLemon> Grega seveda..vsak dan ji neki moraš!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha ne Å¡tuli se v pogovor
<alyosha> ta crazy ponavlja za mano
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> ti se stulis
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi ok
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<alyosha> neehi nooo
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ima lima:D
<CrazyLemon> svet se ne vrti okrog tebe !
<CrazyLemon> kjes jojo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a si res tko naiven al kaj?:D
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm js bil naiven človek..kdaaaaaj?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov čila se :D
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> svet se ne vrti okrog tebe !
<alyosha> sj crazy samo čila vedno
<alyosha> Å¡tudent en
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi ok!
<CrazyLemon> js se učim dan in noč
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> kdo ma
<bogdanov> ps2
<bogdanov> za 20eu
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nima se sploh
<bogdanov> kako ne alyosha
<CrazyLemon> ps2 za 20€ ?
<alyosha> nikoli mel ps2:D me like nintendow
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes to vidu :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma vid se
<bogdanov> u kranju
<bogdanov> od diksov
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy zgleda ps vs se dons
<bogdanov> p4 prodajajo za 150eu
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pr*
<Grega> ze vem! klupe ji bom kupil!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> klupe? klope ? klipe ?
<Grega> klipe, klupe, kljupe?
<CrazyLemon> kljupe! pa tko povej
<Grega> pac starejc nepismen
<kubanc> hellow pipl!
<kubanc> dans je sunce, pejt vn na pive :W
<CrazyLemon> js sm takorekoč zunaj!
<kubanc> a si pred faksom?
<CrazyLemon> ne..mam odprto okno
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kje je pa pivo?
<CrazyLemon> ne pijem piva
<kubanc> snopch?
<kubanc> :)
<CrazyLemon> njet
<alyosha> crazy je dobar dečko on nepije alkohola
<kubanc> ok, potem pa ajmr vina :P
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> alyosha, ja itak, luna je pa planet :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> uu danes je tekma
<CrazyLemon> ob kateri uri?
<alyosha> kašna?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, spagetarje bomo pojel
<alyosha> crazy vs shinisha?ČD
<kubanc> ni da ni
<CrazyLemon> lol alyosha :)
<alyosha> a danes je žogobrc?
<kubanc> alyosha, DA
<alyosha> u štožicah
<alyosha> zanimivo:D
<kubanc> alyosha, DA
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> stožicah ja :D
<kubanc> alyosha, DA :D
<alyosha> gre kdou zivo?
<kubanc> nop
<kubanc> bomo gledal preko TV-je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/tragicna-smrt-17-letne-dijakinje/253854
<Seniorita> Tragična smrt 17-letne dijakinje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<kubanc> pa gajbe piva spili
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> kaj na tv2 je prenos?
<CrazyLemon> tudi js ne vem kaj je s temi mulci
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja to se je ena u domu obeslaal skočla čez okno al kaj je blo ze?
<kubanc> poglej na spored
<CrazyLemon> skočla je
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: preveč majo usega to je problem jebemjih
<kubanc> ja fak no
<kubanc> alyosha, se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kurac majo preveč vsega..
<kubanc> tista EMO kultura je cist bedna...
<CrazyLemon> pol najbolš da se vržem skozi okno
<CrazyLemon> da ne bom mel preveč vsega
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, niti ne no...
<kubanc> samo problem je v tem, k jih skos tastart pedenajo, potem pa pridejo na realna tla je pa big BUM...
<alyosha> ma kaj ne pizda...grozni so tej novodobni otroci
<alyosha> sj
<kubanc> alyosha, se strinjam
<alyosha> tu doma mamo mi enega takega...od punce brat
<alyosha> njemu če pobereč pc on se bo ubil grant
<kubanc> da ne govorim kako eni starsi delajo z dojencki, pa majhnimi otroci
<alyosha> garant
<kubanc> jih srkljajo 100 na uro...
<alyosha> mamica pa vedno ja boogi zigi
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> neves kdo je slabsi
<alyosha> otroci al starši
<alyosha> če tip ma 15 let in mamica mu meso reže ker on je levičar in on ne mora
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> in to ona izjavi
<kubanc> alyosha, ma kaj to... jst sm sl zadn do bratranca, da bom njegovi hcerki vzel igraco da se bom igral, in je cist panicna ratala, kaj to jemljem ker je njeno in od nbenga druzga..
<CrazyLemon> lol alyosha
<kubanc> mislm, njena mat se pa smeji
<kubanc> namest da bi jo okurcala...
<alyosha> ma hude so res
<alyosha> nwem pri nas doma ni blo nikoli kaj takega
<alyosha> pa ni neki da so nas tepli
<alyosha> samo se je vedlo
<alyosha> to se lahko to se nesme
<kubanc> mislm tole je cudn izpadlo. sel sem do bratranca, in sm hotel vidt kako bo odreagirala na sitacijo... v glavnem, porazno...
<alyosha> sestra no je mela neke motnje tko usaketolko samo smo jo hitro rešli:D
<kubanc> sej pr nas je blo isto...
<kubanc> ce ne sm jih pa orngi slisal, sem bil okregan, in to je blo to...
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> malo sozakričali
<alyosha> in si vedu da je frka
<alyosha> ne pa ta
<alyosha> mali se ji smeje u faco
<alyosha> in ona
<alyosha> ma joj bogi
<kubanc> jo
<alyosha> pizda žlepo eno
<kubanc> jst jih ne zastopm
<kubanc> a sami si v skledo pluvajo
<alyosha> in 10x gap oklicat za usak kurac
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> ma to so tej new age otroci neumni
<alyosha> to so take prizadete generacije da nevem kako bojo preziveli
<alyosha> do 40. pri mamici
<alyosha> pol bo pa itak umrla od starosti in bo kr tam ostal
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> nič grem jaz kosilo jest
<alyosha> bbl
<kubanc> dober tek, alyosha
<alyosha> tnx
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sm slisal da je sel mihelcic v penzijo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja..zdej dela sam Å¡e 4 ure na dan
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> to je bullshit
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga vidu Å¡e v tem Å¡olskem letu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> se je pa govorilo da gre oktobra v penzijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e sam je govoru!
<kubanc> ma on ne bo sel nikol v penzijo, ne more it ven iz svojga foha..
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> nexus s bo na voljo pri mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> (baje)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: in stal bo 20€ manj ko da ga kupiš u prosti prodaji:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha v prosti prodaji ga ne dobiš :D
<CrazyLemon> še to me preseneča da bo zdej pri mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> na bolhi je pa cena okrog 400€
<CrazyLemon> pa lej to
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri simobilu je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=B64898CB-44BC-23E0-C3B7-65D9EF138846&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F
<Seniorita> Nexus - S - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<alyosha> samo kaj je to
<alyosha> je zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> to je zakon telefon :)
<alyosha> samo ni htc:p
<CrazyLemon> sicer nima tako dobrega zaslona kot galaxy s
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa 'od' googlea
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da dobiš prvi posodobitve :)
<alyosha> a tako:D
<alyosha> zdj grem pa res jest!
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> ej, a se ti lahko android sam posodobi na visjo verzijo?
<CrazyLemon> sam se ti ne more :D
<CrazyLemon> če pa klikneš 'yes' pri sporočilo za upgrade
<CrazyLemon> pa bi ti se lahko ja :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kaj maš že zaen telefon?
<kubanc> samsung GT-I15500
<kubanc> samsung
<matijja> prepametni telefoni za mene...
<CrazyLemon> a ma ta telefon ime al sam Å¡tevilke? :D
<matijja> kolk cajta ti zdrži baterija?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od uporabe
<CrazyLemon> ter kaj vse imaš gor :)
<kubanc> samsung galaxy je drgac
<CrazyLemon> ja..samsung galaxy je družina telefonov tko da mi to nč ne pove :)
<matijja> moja nokia 1200 mi zdrži tri tedne brez problema:D
<CrazyLemon> S/5/6 ?
<kubanc> samsung galaxy i15500
<CrazyLemon> lol
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Samsung I5500 Galaxy 5
<kubanc> android 2.1
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da veš! ..5ka je :)
<kubanc> upgradeble to 2.2.
<yang> uh android zdrzi kvecjemu 2 dni
<CrazyLemon> a je res upgradeable?
<yang> sam jst mam skoz net
<CrazyLemon> yang no to ni res..kot rečeno..odvisno od uporabe ter aplikacij :)
<kubanc> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i5500_galaxy_5-3371.php
<Seniorita> Samsung I5500 Galaxy 5 - Full phone specifications
<yang> za klice morda 4 5 dni, cist odvisno od uporabe
<yang> net dost baterije pokuri
<matijja> mam pa še vedno nek samsung (z uničenim displejem), ki mi zdrži do dva tedna, če vsak dan poslušam muziko na njem...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne vem no..če boš dobu uraden update :)
<matijja> še jaz se mu čudim:)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<yang> jst bi rad uradno verzijo 2.1
<CrazyLemon> yang ker telefon pa maš ?
<CrazyLemon> ker kok vem so več ali manj vsi stari telefoni dobili uradni updejt na 2.1
<miha> yang: http://www.sds.si/news/8607http://www.sds.si/news/8607
<miha> oops
<miha> yang: http://www.sds.si/news/8607
<Seniorita> SDS.si
<yang> em
<miha> :D
<miha> o malem delu
<yang> bom doma pogleal
<miha> drugač pa.. radujte se, zdj bomo še portugalce reševal
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/portuguese-bond-liquidity-disappears-lchclearnet-kicks-portugal-paper-out-repoclear-basket-e
<yang> samsung i5700
<Seniorita> Portuguese Bond Liquidity Disappears As LCH.Clearnet Kicks Portugal Paper Out From RepoClear Basket Eligibility | zero hedge
<miha> torej ti so že označl portugalske obveznice za 'junk'
<CrazyLemon> samsung spica ima že dolg na voljo 2.1 :)
<yang> sej jst imam 2.1 gor sam ni origonal pa neki steka
<CrazyLemon> original je na voljo že dolg :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sm ga sestrični gor dal
<CrazyLemon> nič..lunč tajm
<yang> ja morm enkrat posodobit ej
<yang> a si ga z odinom posodobil
<alyosha> yang CrazyLemon  nima pojma tako da ne verjami mu preveč:D
<alyosha> povejte vi meni kako jaz IE za wine tu instaliram?
<alyosha> poberem navaden .exe fajl od IE
<alyosha> in instaliram prek wineja?
<alyosha> in pa kaj dela 9 8 7? al kako to gre
<alyosha> joj kako nemaram teh win aplikacij dajat gor:/
<alyosha> ampak kaj čmo:D
<matijja> moralo bi delat
<matijja> samo nevem zakaj bi si kdo IE nameščal??
<alyosha> za testiranje:D
<alyosha> za nič drugega
<alyosha> ker če kje web ne dela prav je u IE
<alyosha> in neda se mi usakič na drug pc hodit zato da to pogledam
<matijja> ali pač http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - Internet Explorer
<alyosha> hahaha rating je dober:D :garbage
<matijja> probaj na virtualboxu z windowsi
<alyosha> ja sj bom mogu ja virtualbox zrihtat
<alyosha> nimam Å¡e
<alyosha> samo nikoli se nisem peveč ukvarjal z unim
<alyosha> kaj tam moram pol wine
<alyosha> praw instalirat gor
<alyosha> al kako to gre?
<alyosha> u virtualbox?
<alyosha> mah še vedno bo lažje se presest:D
<matijja> inštaliraš windowse iz .iso slika al cdja in je
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> nič gremodo nonice na obisk:D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> yang ja :)
<CrazyLemon> nč...sonce tajm
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<christooss> jo
<kubanc> oj
<christooss> kako?
<christooss> a kdo gnome-shell uporablja
<kubanc> ne
<christooss> gadn :)
<matijja> probal sm ga... že zlo cajta nazaj
<matijja> preveč klikanja;)
<matijja> za kake touch zaslone bi bil dober
<nafisa> brez zamere ... lahko samo vprašam, zakaj se to uporablja?
<christooss> nafisa gnome-shell = gnome 3
<christooss> www.gnome3.org/
<nafisa> to na spletni strani je netbook remix, ne?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1091-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1091-1
<nafisa> ko gledam skrinšote
<christooss> ne
<nafisa> al kaj je to?
<christooss> gnome 3
<christooss> as in gnome verzija 3
<nafisa> prov gnome3?
<nafisa> aha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1090-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1090-1
<christooss> je pa ubuntu remix podoben gnome-shell
<christooss> in obratno
<nafisa> podobn, ko netbook remix 10.10
<nafisa> men je drugače remix 10.04
<nafisa> bol uporabn, ko 10.10
<nafisa> sploh za 10 inčni ekran
<nafisa> zato zdaj laufam v desktopu ...
<nafisa> ://
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1091-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1091-1
<matijja> sej ubuntu bo ostal na gnome2...
<christooss> matijja u bistvu ne
<matijja> a da nebo?
<christooss> unity bo default
<christooss> to kar je v tem trenutnku znano kot netbookremix
<CrazyLemon> no netbook remix je samo oznaka ubuntuja :D   če sm bl natančni
<alyosha> dj CrazyLemon  ne se delat pametnega!:D
<CrazyLemon> ne delam se...js sm tak po naravi
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm ležal na vrtu na klopci...zdej me trebuh boli..preklet les
<matijja> a potem se bo ravzijanje gnome2 počasi ustavilo?
<CrazyLemon> matijja gnome2 => gnome3
<matijja> :S
<CrazyLemon> to je kot bi reku razvijanje firefox3 se je ustavilo z ff4
<matijja> mislem da sm na stranin od gnoma zasledil, da bo neki cajta Å¡e aktualen
<matijja> nevem zakaj nisem več tolk navdušen nad gnome3
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bo ja..ampak prašanje je kako dolgo :)
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 bo Å¡e vedno uporabljal gnome 2.3x
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ma še neki časa support
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matijja> 10.04 je lts ane?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<matijja> aja crazy, to si včeri iskal?:D http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/visual-tracert/
<Seniorita> Visual Trace Route Tool - Find, Track, and Map the Route to an IP Address
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj pa ležiš na klopci m ona:D delat treba:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha danes je baje nek katoliški praznik!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matijja to je pa fancy :D
<alyosha> lol:D kašen praznik ti je danes?:D
<alyosha> kaj to tu traca?:D
<matijja> praznik ležanja na klopcah
<alyosha> meni kaze narobe lokacijo:D
<alyosha> sj piše gor na veliko:D approximateD:
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: problem z zunanjim diskom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4839/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/news/did-china-reroute-facebook-traffic/6206534
<Seniorita> Did China reroute Facebook traffic? - ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> china je itak axis of evil
<miha> to je vojna v bistvu
<miha> cyberwar
<matijja> je zmanjkalo pokrovčkov iz serije "Poln Ponosa", preden sem zbral celo abecedo :.(
<nafisa> danes je neka marija spet ... materinski dan v glavnem ... praznika za vse, ki so rodile
<nafisa> pa praznik ležanja na klopcah za tiste, ki nikoli ne bodo mogli rodit
<matijja> CrazyLemon... smiliš se mi
<CrazyLemon> matijja lepo to..i guess
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> jooj neda se mi učit
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> mirovne organizacije po 2.sv vojni?!
<nafisa> saj ni tako hudo, aly
<alyosha> ma ja no...ko pomislim da se bom mogu Å¡e ekonomijo lotit zdj hmalu
<alyosha> pol me Å¡ele mine:/
<CrazyLemon> greenpeace!
<alyosha> ma veš da nevem če so bli ze takrat
<alyosha> martin luther king je bil en od glavnih akterjev
<alyosha> tosem vidu neki
<alyosha> neda se mi res
<alyosha> pa kraljevina shs
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej ti meni povej
<alyosha> jebemti logarco mona
<alyosha> srce povej kaj te muči
<CrazyLemon> a obvladaš kaj javascript ter childNodes  ? :D
<alyosha> prvič slišim za childNodes:p
<alyosha> nisem še rabu očitno:p
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> to so otroci vozlišča :D
<alyosha> zdj sem diplomiral z accordionom!
<alyosha> in to v fucking mootools
<alyosha> ki je dosti bolj grd ko jquery
<CrazyLemon> http://www.onlinetools.org/articles/unobtrusivejavascript/chapter2.html
<Seniorita> How to reach HTML elements in a document - Unobtrusive Javascript
<nafisa> kraljevina shs pa ne spada v mirovne organizacije :P
<alyosha> nafisa:  to je druga tema.D
<alyosha> 3 mam
<CrazyLemon> ma ta aljosha včasih govori neumnosti :P
<alyosha> kraljevina..mirovne..in fašizem/nacizem/boljševizem
<nafisa> pol maš to bol zgodovino za 4. letnik al kuko?
<alyosha> zgodovina na maturi
<nafisa> ajaaa
<alyosha> oz za maturo:D
<nafisa> nice
<alyosha> jah
<alyosha> enih 5 6 7 let prepozno:D
<nafisa> fajn fajn
<alyosha> ma bolše tko:D
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> bolje pozno kot nikoli
<alyosha> tko pravijo ja:D
<nafisa> nč ... delo čaka
<miha> a kdo kej predlaga za e-r risat?
<CrazyLemon> E-R?
<CrazyLemon> kako bi se v javascriptu sprehodu po vseh nodeih?   element.getElementsByTagName("li").childNodes[i]      očitno ni pravilno
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> a je kak JS expert tuki?
<CrazyLemon> no sj ni treba bit expert...sam nekdo k se je ukvarjal s tem več k 2 tedna :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/FAX/SpletneTehnologije/JSprimeri/naloga.html
<Seniorita> Javascript - naloga
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj mi kle ne obarva z rdečo niza k se ponovi
<CrazyLemon> oz ne niza k se ponovi..ampak če želimo vnest niz k je že notri
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1092-1: Linux Kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1092-1
<CrazyLemon> blaaaaaah!
<CrazyLemon> fuck it :D
<matijja> kids[i].style.color="red";
<matijja> ?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> to mi že obarva
<matijja> saj <li> nima več child-nodov?
<CrazyLemon> samo mi tudi doda element
<CrazyLemon> tko da..bi mogu breakat nekak
<CrazyLemon> sam to ne bo šlo..ker me vrže vn iz zanke pol
<matijja> dodaj še return; da te vrže iz funkcije
<matijja> al pa hrani v spemeljivki, če hočeš kasneje dodat element al ne
<CrazyLemon> ti si car :D      return! :)
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> bolj malo:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kaksno ime je
<bogdanov> dagmar hoblaj?
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> to j eto!:D
<alyosha> nesmem rečt kašno je ki lahko mamo kašnega takšnega pripadnika na forumu:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> meni Å¡e vedno zmaga ena curica iz gorice: Ljumpturije Zabeljaje
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> dj povej no
<bogdanov> sj to je kao
<bogdanov> zensko
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> js sm že slišal za ime dagmar
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> kaj ra dagmar je zenska??
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so tej takozvani albanci:D
<alyosha> usja po moje:D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> ta je bla slovenka :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> ja tudi to bi Å¡lo:D
<bogdanov> dagmar slovensko?
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ja no..državljanstvo je slovnensko:D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..ta je bla prav slovenka slovenka
<alyosha> to je tko ko da bi reku da je crazy slovenec:D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ena zoka tko je kul
<bogdanov> sam nevem
<CrazyLemon> samo se ne morem spomnit s kje se je spomnem
<bogdanov> ime pa to mi zveni
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je bla črna :D
<bogdanov> cudn
<bogdanov> ni to zame
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah..kdo pa reku da jo moraš klicat po imenu
<CrazyLemon> "mucka" jo kliči pa je
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> macoooo:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sipac
<bogdanov> bijo klicov
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stat.si/imena_baza_imena.asp?ime=dagmar&priimek=&spol=Z
<Seniorita> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Baza rojstnih imen in priimkov ::
<alyosha> bogdanov:  lol:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stat.si/imena_baza_imena.asp?ime=dagmar&priimek=&spol=M
<Seniorita> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Baza rojstnih imen in priimkov ::
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš sreče...pol lahko naletiš na ta drugi link
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kko so socjalna ta imena ko so za moške pa za ženske ista :DDD
<alyosha> jaz nebi mel:D
<bogdanov> dagmar
<bogdanov> toje k
<bogdanov> madzarsk
<alyosha> ma to je neki tko..weird:D
<bogdanov> Število moških z imenom DAGMAR: 6 (ali 0,0 % vseh moških)
<bogdanov> Med vsemi moškimi imeni je ime DAGMAR po pogostnosti uvršceno na 2729. mesto.
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> taj
<bogdanov> pa ZOKAAAA
<bogdanov> DAGMAR
<bogdanov> O BEDDDDD
<CrazyLemon> meni je pa kul ime :D
<bogdanov> sam nije losa
<bogdanov> bi bla za na kurac
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> delije : olimpiakos
<bogdanov> 1:1
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<alyosha> nimajo za 5dag zenfa:D
<bogdanov> ti sploh
<bogdanov> nis
<bogdanov> grobar
<bogdanov> k nc neves
<alyosha> hahah:D reku sem jaz tebi tkoj
<bogdanov> sram te bilo
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> da ne spremljam ze dolgo tega:D
<alyosha> nisem jaz sportaš:D
<bogdanov> ti navijaj za
<alyosha> to je blo tko u srednji bolj aktualno
<bogdanov> radnicki
<alyosha> lool
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ajde zapojva skupaj
<alyosha> to je od crazyja klub
<alyosha> nesmem
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ona je brate crvena i bela
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy navija
<bogdanov> za hajduk split
<bogdanov> izdajica
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> oj alija nisi vise
<bogdanov> glavni
<bogdanov> pobedio
<bogdanov> narod pravoslavni
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> dej mudel umir se  ok?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ožeži:D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> crazy ma to
<bogdanov> neka lete case
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HATZk616fi8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jasar Ahmedovski - idi Sve Je Gotovo (DM SAT)
<bogdanov> zate komad
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> toje za zvezdo komad
<bogdanov> nikol navjo nc osvojil vec
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> tkoje
<alyosha> jasar mona:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> MNOGO SMO JACCII!
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> pff MNOGO:D
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/vroci-facebook-avtoportreti.html
<Seniorita> Vroči Facebook 'avtoportreti' - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> kaj opazite tukaj ?????
<bogdanov> tebe
<bogdanov> z sisami?
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> iphone:D
<CrazyLemon> iphone!
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> VOLEOOOO
<alyosha> z homerjemo mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> every attention whore has an iphone!
<bogdanov> SAM TEBE JAAAa
<bogdanov> KAO NIKOGA
<bogdanov> tntnt
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: lol:D
<alyosha> danes lih je kolega tu se muču dajt brojke iz 3 na 4 iphone
<alyosha> samo je praw eno jajce uno res
<alyosha> za amerikance pravi tel..:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zapomni si moje besede ! :D
<alyosha> samo stari tu imajo use iphone
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> every attention whore has an iphone!
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj js tebi govorim človek
<christooss> nisem videl niti enega iphona
<bogdanov> drazeneeee
<bogdanov> dolati ovamooo
<bogdanov> bokkkk bokkkk
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> -t+z
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> christooss kaj za vraga si pol gledal?!? :S
<alyosha> samo je enepar dobrih iphonow:D
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> crazy kva foliras
<bogdanov> ujko en
<matijja> moj prjatu ma iphone in mu edini gumb na njem dela težave....
<alyosha> lol:D
<CrazyLemon> matijja js take k majo iphone ne imenujem prijatelji
<alyosha> če je iphone:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ta crazy mona:D
<CrazyLemon> ma mona če je mona res mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> mona samo mona res mona:D
<alyosha> dj moram it peljat psa wn mona ki neki jočejo tu
<alyosha> pizda kko je ta stara od cure udarjena mona
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> praw bi jo šutnu učasih
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> brb
<matijja> zaradi enga jabka Å¡e nebom iphona kupoval...
<matijja> http://hadshot.net/apple/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/real-apple.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problem z zunanjim diskom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4839/new/posts/
<alyosha> matijja:  lol:D
<alyosha> on ma tudi apple.D
<matijja> samo se vidi da je ponaredek... jabko ni obgrizeno
<matijja> original izi bosne:S
<matijja> *iz
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> ce rab kdo patike original dadidas mam z dvem alpa stirim crtam full pocen!
<matijja> a nima štiri črte že fiat?
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> opa
<alyosha> da vidimo:D
<Grega> totally
<nafisa> ajde ... minuta odmora in delat gremo dalje
<upd> :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ5-hBcSDBU lol
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Why an iPad will never replace a classical Newspaper
<upd> old
<miha> hm zakaj nis pokazu :D
<upd> sem, samo te ni bilo
<miha> aha :(
<upd> :/
<miha> http://ec.europa.eu/news/business/110325_sl.htm
<Seniorita> Evropski mikrofinančni instrument Progress
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: problem z zunanjim diskom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4839/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-prve-nelepe-besede/a78801e362092b97dc3c hah
<Seniorita> prve NElepe besede :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-TZ8Z5S9rI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Simpsons - Lie Detector
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yGJGTjV2WE&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Simpsons - No Tv and No Beer
<miha> za lublančane: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=143634465703954
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<miha> oops
<miha> menda je javen
<miha> CrazyLemon: si tle?
<miha> al pa kdo drug od adminov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1093-1: Linux Kernel vulnerabilities (Marvell Dove)  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1093-1
<upd> kje je tekma v živo
<zdobersek> v Stozicah
<zdobersek> :)
<upd> ma ta tvslo se ne poveže
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0e5sBaHwO0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jaz pa pojdem na zeleno travco
<upd> super
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> lol
<upd> MEM: 1023MB - 13% (130Mb) free
<upd> http://vid4.24ur.com/2011/03/24/0939f6f4e5_60640640-1.mp4
<upd> valda moderc pa klobase
<upd> res zelo smešno
<upd> http://talent.24ur.com/clanek/novice/ponorel-zaradi-zirije.html hahaa
<Seniorita> Ponorel zaradi žirije - SLOVENIJA IMA TALENT
<matijja> ta je res neki skadil pred nastopom...
<matijja> kako se klada spušča po klancuXDXD
<CrazyLemon> kera sramota
<CrazyLemon> miha sm ja
<christooss> jo jo a kdo uporablja natty + gnome shell? :)
<christooss> napsy ?
<napsy> christooss: mm nop :)
<christooss> a si kej bral zakaj gtk teme failajo
<christooss> k zdej sm na eni gtk 1 like temi
<napsy> hm aja
<napsy> ne vem nism nic spremlju zdaj
<christooss> http://file.si/public/viewset/55542
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<christooss> takole zgleda
<christooss> plus a je pri gnome-shell prikazana desktop mapa?
<christooss> k tud nimam wallpaperja :)
<napsy> hm to pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš to 90's look? :)
<napsy> js tut nism mel nic ikonc na namizju
<christooss> CrazyLemon 90's are back
<CrazyLemon> yaay...good times :D
<jodlajodla> oo
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ5eZSa7URA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - New Kids On The Block - Step by step
<jodlajodla> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable = 100% varno? :)
<christooss> some retro muzic
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla yes
<christooss> 100% ni nič varno
<christooss> :P
<christooss> tud download iz mozilla.org :P
<jodlajodla> ob nadgradnji na 11.04 ta vir ostane in če se ob dodajanju ppa trenuten FF samodejno zamenja?
<CrazyLemon> ne ostane
<christooss> zdej ga zakomentira updejter
<CrazyLemon> aja..nadgradnja hm..
<christooss> tako, da ostane v sistemu sam ni uporabljan
<jodlajodla> aha
<christooss> natty ma itak firefox 4 default notr
<jodlajodla> 100% varen FF 4  iz ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable = FF 3.6.16 prek upravljalnika posodobitev ?
<jodlajodla> :D
<christooss> fak če bi mel še čupo bi mel zih new kids on the block style frizuro
<jodlajodla> a obstaja še kšn tak ppa za libreoffice?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> !forum ppa AND libreoffice
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Črkovalnik Libreoffice na Ubuntu 10.10 (Stran 1 ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo to :D
<jodlajodla> a to samodejno zamena openoffice al bo treba kj Å¡e odstranjevat/dodajat?
<christooss> !google libreoffice ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> to ne zamenja
<Seniorita> LibreOffice Ubuntu PPA makes installation easy http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice  je drug program :)
<christooss> jodlajodla zraven inštalira
<christooss> lepše ikonce so :) iiiiiiiiiii
<jodlajodla> :D
<jodlajodla> kdaj pride 11.04 alpha 4/beta ?
<CrazyLemon> beta pride čez 6 dni
<jodlajodla> a tedva ppa od firefoxa in libreofficea sta uradna? :D
<CrazyLemon> od mozille je..od libreoffice pa ne bi vedu
<jodlajodla> pol firefox najbrž gre gor, libreoffice pa ne - do 11.04 :D
<CrazyLemon> matr si ti ena paranoična oseba :)
<christooss> :)
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> fck windows :)
<christooss> itak bojo vključil in firefox in libreoffice
<christooss> baje
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<jodlajodla> škoda čakat še en mesec za ff4, če ga mam loh že zdele :)
<christooss> update-manager -d :P
<upd> a kdo programira v slovenščini tle mam en game, pa ma funkcije notr z šumniki itd.. pa slovenska imena sicer je pol mal lažje čez čas da veš kaj je kej, ampak mal smešno ker je ostalo tak ang.
<CrazyLemon> upd lol ?
<CrazyLemon> hu da fak poimenuje funkcije Z Å UMNIKI
<upd> kaj kako vas učijo na faksu
<jodlajodla> -d = nadgradnja na razvojno verzijo?
<upd> jah CrazyLemon dela glih tko :)
<christooss> komentarje mam jst v slo
<CrazyLemon> upd na faksu tega definitivno ne učijo :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon itak da
<christooss> poimenuj funkcije da je teb jasno
<matijja> Å¡e v javi se izogiba temu...
<christooss> pač brez šumnikov
<upd> ja komentarji itaq, kaj pa imena funkcij
<upd> aha slo. imena brez Å¡umnikov
<christooss> drugač pa imena funkcij so pa lahk v slo - šumniki
<CrazyLemon> christooss ne vem kdaj si ti bil nazadnje na faksu..ampak pri nam niso  PRIPOROČAL imena funkcij z šumniki :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon as I said
<CrazyLemon> nas*
<christooss> slo - Å¡umniki
<christooss> doh
<christooss> je mal treba spremljat kaj pišem
<christooss> :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj slo-Å¡umniki ?
<upd> aha okey, mja ta igerca je iz srednje računalniške za končno :)
<CrazyLemon> a če je program v slo pomeni da mora met šumnike ?
<christooss> - = brez
<christooss> torej
<christooss> slo brez Å¡umnikov
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> upd na faksu tega definitivno ne učijo :)
<CrazyLemon> včasih je treba spremljat kaj pišem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> aha
<upd> bom jaz kar na angleških ostal, vsaj kar se redistribucije kode tiče bo bolje tud
<christooss> će bo kdaj tujc gledu kodo je kul met vse v angl
<christooss> sam kurc k je večina projektičov samo za domačo rabo
<matijja> in če ti bereš kodo od tujca... boli njega k.
<christooss> se hitr razvadiš
<upd> da. no tako če je za domačo rabo je bolj simpl v slo.
<matijja> njemačko?
<matijja> Globalen je vedno tist jezik, čigar narod je zabit.
<upd> lol :)
<christooss> ćak kdo je zdej zabit al avstalci al irci?
<matijja> francozi se neki matrajo
<christooss> :)
<jodlajodla> zakaj se v base-u ne da dodat vnosne maske,...?
<matijja> je gdo gledal Tron Legacy?
<matijja> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/25/plasma-desktoplY1891.jpg
<matijja> se še komu zdi da ima na čelu logo od ubuntuja? :D:D
<upd> lool
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/eBD8F.gif
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> kera huda fcking sprememba
<CrazyLemon> tale ubuntu pa bo res kmalu ratal crap :S
<matijja> :D
<matijja> Vseeno bolje kot, da premečejo vse možne batone in nardijo verzija++
<CrazyLemon> ma naj oni premečejo 'batone'
<CrazyLemon> včasih moraš bit drzen
<CrazyLemon> sam fak no..dodajo eno luč v background wallpaper in 'ouila'
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi tudi kle bli malo več drzni
<matijja> odpri changelog
<CrazyLemon> in kaj naj z changelogom ? :)
<matijja> se lahko prepričaš da ozadje nima pomena
<CrazyLemon> seveda ma pomen..to je isto kot da bi reku to kako izgleda izdelek nima pomena..dokler so specifikacije dobre
<CrazyLemon> grem lulat!   lejtr
<upd>         Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] ,
<upd> 2011-03-25 23:49:04 ,              599.1   ,                396.0   ,               57.0   ,          24   ,          0   ,             -   ,            53.0   ,            57.0   ,
<upd> 2011-03-25 23:49:05 ,              599.1   ,                396.0   ,               57.0   ,          24   ,          0   ,             -   ,            53.0   ,            56.5   ,
<upd> 2011-03-25 23:49:06 ,              599.1   ,                396.0   ,               57.0   ,          24   ,          1   ,             -   ,            53.0   ,            57.0   ,
<upd> hudo ane
<upd> ve kdo za kak program ki kaže obremenitev grafične
<upd> !t sl en obremenitev
<Seniorita> load
<MoofiePook> http://xatspace.com/yarasranas
<MoofiePook> ha
<Seniorita> xat online chat. Profile for yarasranas
<bogdanov> sta ima
<matijja> sta nima;)
<bogdanov> sj to ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sta ima ima sta nema pa bogdanov ukrade
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> ja haha
<CrazyLemon> lejga k je čist ponosen :))
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> reku
<bogdanov> da slovenija
<bogdanov> nau zmagala
<bogdanov> ke pa morjo
<CrazyLemon> ej..komot bi lahk zmagal..sam da ni unga kretena novakoviča dal v prvo postavo
<CrazyLemon> pa da je kirma vn vrgu
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi dedica bi mogu prej vn dat
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> zdj pa ze pretiravas
<bogdanov> ce bi ga pa nova
<bogdanov> zabu bi pa reku
<bogdanov> nevem kaj
<CrazyLemon> loooool...ČE BI GA
<CrazyLemon> ČE BI GA js zadel na lotu
<bogdanov> jah kva sj resu tekme ze
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se kle s stabo pogovarju
<bogdanov> car je
<bogdanov> idin se
<bogdanov> matavz
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lah konkurera
<bogdanov> drugi so lulci
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> dej..nehi
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kdo pa
<bogdanov> dj povej
<bogdanov> eno spico?
<CrazyLemon> ilicic ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> vedu sm
<bogdanov> on sploh ni tok spica
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z ilicicem ?
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> se afna
<bogdanov> pa zapleta
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je spica..lej..da je kr enga s tribune dal v spico
<CrazyLemon> namest novakovica
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo bols
<bogdanov> jah ke
<bogdanov> italaija
<matijja> Sprašujem se zakaj ne moderniziramo države.
<bogdanov> jje italija
<bogdanov> ni to ena leva drzava
<bogdanov> toje rutina
<bogdanov> :)
<matijja> Meli bi en portal, kjer bi izvajali referndume...
<CrazyLemon> aah kje..ni to več italija kot je nekoč bila
<matijja> vsak svoj certifikat...
<bogdanov> jah ni
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> ampak usen
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> slovenija
<bogdanov> pa nikol ni bla
<bogdanov> pa tud nau
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> komot bi jih zmagal če bi blo tako kot sm prej napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da bi birsa bil pri volji :)
<matijja> Bolj poceni bi prišli skozi, če bi nonote naučili kaj je internet, kot pa da plačujemo za vse porkerije.
<CrazyLemon> matijja certifikate lahk ukradeš
<CrazyLemon> zato tudi Å¡e vedno niso povsod veljavni kot digitalni podpis
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> je zmagala
<bogdanov> to ima
<bogdanov> nade
<bogdanov> za nas
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja
<matijja> sej, kaka pa je udeležba na referendumih...
<CrazyLemon> ma je tolko nade kot za slovenijo :)
<bogdanov> hehe ja
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> majo lazi kroge
<bogdanov> alpa isti kurac
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj je naslednja ?
<CrazyLemon> in proti komu
<matijja> če bi meli daljše noge bi zmagali, ane;)
<CrazyLemon> matijja jah..to je tko k za vsak kurac se razpiše referendum
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> crazy kje
<bogdanov> srbija ma estonijo
<matijja> jah, zakaj je potem spletno bančništvo tko aktivno?
<CrazyLemon> matijja kaj ma zdej veze spletno bančništvo z referendumom :D
<matijja> ja s certifikatom se prijaviš notr...
<matijja> in kaj ti je bolj pomembno.. tvoj glas na referendumu (če jim rezultat ni všeč, se itak neki po svoje zmislijo) ali tvoje premoženje na banki?
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..certifikat se da ukrast..da se vlomit v računalnik in priredit glas etc.
<CrazyLemon> in glas je bl pomemben :)
<CrazyLemon> premoženje 1 osebe proti usodi celotnega naroda ...hm :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as pol navijov
<bogdanov> za orlove
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov orlove? :D
<CrazyLemon> proti kom igra slovenija naslednjo ?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> irska
<bogdanov> pomoje
<matijja> ampak certifikat od banke ti lahko ukradejo in spraznijo račun.
<CrazyLemon> a ni že igrala proti irski ? al so to že 'povratne' ?
<bogdanov> povratne ja
<CrazyLemon> matijja res je..ampak to je usoda enega človeka :)
<CrazyLemon> neumnega človeka that is :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kdaj pa ?
<CrazyLemon> aprila? maja?
<bogdanov> aprila pomoje ja
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-26
<matijja> in kaj bi en neumni glas spremenil na referendumu?
<CrazyLemon> matijja kdo pravi da bi bil eden :)
<CrazyLemon> take stvari kot so digitalni certifikati etc ne smeš naredit prezakomplicirane ..ker jih pol starejši ter računalniško nepismeni ne bodo hoteli uporabljat
<matijja> jah če bi se tko lahko kradlo certifikate bi bli vsi brez sovdov
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl k je simple lažje je za abuseat :)
<matijja> pa sms glasovanje?:D
<CrazyLemon> jah js ne uporabljam sploh certifikata..pa vseen dostopam do spletne banke :)
<CrazyLemon> sms glasovanje? prek telefona k nima naročnine?
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi reku..dejmo an ban pet podgan se igrat
<CrazyLemon> tist bo zmagal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> način poteka referenduma je kul tak kot je....ampak sam postopek kako zlahka pride do referenduma..to je za spremenit
<matijja> vlado zamenjat...
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomaga..ker vsaka vlada je zelo radodarna z referendumi :)
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se kje sm bral...o eni državi k majo v povprečju en referendum na vlado :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ni vlada...ampak miselnost :)
<matijja> te referendume bi lahko priložili kar zravn križanke v nedeljskemu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov men se zdi da bo 30.3 povratna
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> "Po eni strani je dobro, da je Belfast že čez štiri dni, ekipo bomo do tokrat zagotovo osvežili. "
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e cesar ne bo igral...sux
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah jst
<bogdanov> bom mogu zaigrt
<bogdanov> ce hocmo it naprj
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> k sm jst
<bogdanov> jojca
<bogdanov> vrtev
<bogdanov> u britofu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ta nm je turnir sjebu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi
<CrazyLemon> k sm js mel žogo v nogah
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi vedu niti kaj sisa pomeni
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ti ks matori
<CrazyLemon> na kerem položaju igraš?
<CrazyLemon> se grem stavit da si Å¡pica :D
<bogdanov> itak kva pa
<CrazyLemon> ker taki foliranti kot si ti igrajo sam Å¡pice :))
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ne drgac
<bogdanov> boka
<bogdanov> igram
<bogdanov> prodiram
<bogdanov> ko
<bogdanov> gael clichy
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> a si vsaj hitr? al srednja žalost :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hitrrrrr
<bogdanov> fast fasterrr
<matijja> uh ki sm najdu:D
<bogdanov> the faster
<bogdanov> fastest*
<bogdanov> haha
<matijja> ki maste 32 al 64?
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi :D
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> jah prid
<CrazyLemon> matijja 32
<bogdanov> da te narolam
<bogdanov> sam ringlspil ni zaston
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js sm večinoma zadaj igral..obramba pa to
<bogdanov> pa mj kompas sabo
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti pa bergle tkoj zrihtaj :D
<bogdanov> matija eno in drugo
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> matijja www.file.si
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> vozick
<bogdanov> sfriziran
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov haha..
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam stari..nisem igral že uff
<CrazyLemon> 2 leti nogometa
<CrazyLemon> oz. še več :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce nis vec
<bogdanov> cefur!!
<bogdanov> sam se geekas
<bogdanov> pjd na sonce
<bogdanov> na igrisce
<CrazyLemon> res..včasih smo prav dvorano rezerviral
<bogdanov> bee cefur
<CrazyLemon> in celo zimo preigral v dvorani
<CrazyLemon> poletje pa na bonifiki :)
<bogdanov> hehe mi skoz nabijamo
<bogdanov> te su tud
<CrazyLemon> sj mi smo tudi :)
<bogdanov> propali
<CrazyLemon> sam zdj smo bl stari :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> 25
<bogdanov> pa str
<bogdanov> jst mam soigralce
<bogdanov> po 36
<bogdanov> ene 2-3
<bogdanov> igrajo
<bogdanov> k grobarji
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> sj js sm včasih igral tudi s starejšimi
<CrazyLemon> z legendami bonifike :D
<bogdanov> kouc
<bogdanov> je pa
<bogdanov> hajduk splitcan
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> eden je celo bil v reprezentanci se mi zdi :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam da sm igral proti mudonji in se skregal z njim še pred začetkom tekme :)
<matijja> http://file.si/public/viewset/55554 :D
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zakvas
<matijja> ./tabla32 tvojnik
<bogdanov> nehov
<bogdanov> pa tak
<bogdanov> talent
<CrazyLemon> matijja wtf :)
<matijja> enkrat sm se neki igral
<CrazyLemon> Slike "http://file.si/pfiles/163175/tabla32.jpg" ne morem prikazati, ker vsebuje napake.
<bogdanov> nepricajjjjj
<matijja> jaja
<bogdanov> mi price tee
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mah..ni se mi več dalo...nisem mel časa etc :)
<matijja> je program ni slika
<bogdanov> nemoj meni neee
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva pa zdj delas
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> cajta po prevec
<CrazyLemon> matijja zakaj za vraga si pol shranu kot .jpg :)
<bogdanov> lenars doma
<bogdanov> :S
<matijja> ker se ne da .gz naložit
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej mam več časa ja..sam zdj se mi več ne da :)
<matijja> niti zipa niti neč
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zdj te nam
<bogdanov> mogu nikol
<bogdanov> narolat
<bogdanov> pa ti men
<bogdanov> uletet
<bogdanov> a si nezelis tega
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> nism uletaval nikoli
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma vi hrvati
<CrazyLemon> nism tak k ne bi vedu igrat...sam taki uletavajo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ste prljavi igraci
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a dobro..če že igram v obrambi te ne morem pustit da greš mimo brez praske
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov drugač pa k sm bil v srednji šoli..je 90% sošolcev igralo za klube :)
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> tabor sezana
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kj ky4_
<bogdanov> igrov
<CrazyLemon> ej..tudi za njih je en sošolec igral :D
<bogdanov> k sm mu uletu na tekmo
<bogdanov> kle u kr
<bogdanov> kj biu pametn
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<matijja> chmod +x tabla32.jpg ; ./tabla32.jpg bublo
<matijja> jaz bi risal:)
<CrazyLemon> drugač so bli večina v kopru al pa dekani/ankaran :)
<bogdanov> matijja risi
<bogdanov> lahko je
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> keri
<bogdanov> so dekani
<bogdanov> 3ta
<bogdanov> liga?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej ne vem več..bli so pa tam 2 pa 3 ja ja
<bogdanov> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> mi k smo Å¡li Å¡pricat mi nismo Å¡li se drogirat/pit..mi smo Å¡li prvo se najest
<CrazyLemon> in potem bonifika :D
<CrazyLemon> od 9ih do cca. 13ih samo fuzbal :D
<CrazyLemon> p.s. matijja a se ti res zdimo taki n00bi kateri bi kr zalaufali programe k ne vemo kaj počnejo ? :)
<matijja> nekdo nima poštimanih pravic;)
<matijja> sej ti ni treba pod root zagnat
<CrazyLemon> root se da pridobit :)
<matijja> pač, klepet + tabla za risanje...
<matijja> root se da dobit, če dobiš luknjo v kernelu
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si cel google madona!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matijja> ne moreš z enostavnmi buffer overflowom zjebat sistema
<matijja> *enostavnim
<matijja> pišem kot stara mama:S
<matijja> nene nism madona
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da obstajajo razlika pri buffer overflowu .. kaj pa je razlika med enostavnim ter kompliciranim buffer overflowom ?
<bogdanov> lol
<matijja> nisem tako mislil:)
<bogdanov> matijja ne ti crazyju
<bogdanov> kj on hekov
<bogdanov> 92 leta
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> na red hat
<bogdanov> 2.0
<CrazyLemon> stari k sm hekov diskete 5.25"
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> in gor pisal "owned by krejzimofo"
<CrazyLemon> kje so ti časi :/
<bogdanov> ja ja :)
<bogdanov> jah boti so se dons
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> crazy kdaj bos zrihtov src
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> undetectabl
<bogdanov> e
<bogdanov> haha
<matijja> sej so ble boljš kot 3.5
<CrazyLemon> a sm ti reku
<CrazyLemon> kako sm pri vajah vidu enga sošolca
<CrazyLemon> ki je downloadal "black energy ddos bot"
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> grem u cazinojca
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<matijja> srečno
<matijja> mkdir čude
<matijja> *mkdir čudež
 * CrazyLemon flasha nov ROM za telefon
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa hitr :D
<bogdanov> naredu 20+ haha
<bogdanov> lih jutr za stave
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a maš na dvorišču casino :>
<bogdanov> se mau pa bo res
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> as dau
<bogdanov> 2.3
<bogdanov> android
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> kako si vedu :$
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> aj ksn
<bogdanov> film legenda
<CrazyLemon> ma nek je
<CrazyLemon> ninje pa to
<CrazyLemon> samo nism gledu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a lah ksne
<bogdanov> plastike
<bogdanov> zrihtas za gilera runer
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> http://www.bedarije.si/play/Zvo%C4%8Dne_datoteke/I%C5%A1%C4%8Dem_bejbo
<bogdanov> hahaha
<Seniorita> Sme�ne slike in filmi, sme�nice,igre,doma�i posnetki - Kreteni, norci, idijoti so med nami! Mi vam jih razkrivamo!
<bogdanov> toj en helenar
<bogdanov> kle iz ukolce
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> od 20-30
<CrazyLemon> ni zbirčen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zih film
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> restoream aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> na telefonu
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> to drkas
<bogdanov> kva ti bo
<bogdanov> as res tak geek
<CrazyLemon> lol..vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> ajde reci mi kdaj sm zadnjič :D
<bogdanov> jah skoz
<bogdanov> neki pises
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a stimas
<CrazyLemon> lol..res si srb
<bogdanov> da ma bol vibracije
<CrazyLemon> sam lažeš
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> mam zate
<bogdanov> 9600 256mb
<bogdanov> cevs rabu za rezervo
<bogdanov> 25eu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj če mi
<CrazyLemon> že ta ma neke čudne flashe
<CrazyLemon> in začne brundat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> se pa spomnem kera mašina je bla to k sm jo kupu
<CrazyLemon> taglavn car :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as novo
<bogdanov> kupu
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa nis biu car
<CrazyLemon> valda da novo :D
<bogdanov> z celeronam!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš tok proti celeronu :D
<bogdanov> hehe ma nimam
<bogdanov> sj so kul
<bogdanov> bol so k pa
<bogdanov> athloni
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem :)
<CrazyLemon> a ne delajo Å¡e zdj athlone ?
<bogdanov> nasplohj 478
<bogdanov> socket je pojedu
<bogdanov> 462
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kr je se ustal
<bogdanov> drgac pa bl ne
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bli so zacetni
<bogdanov> dual cori se
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420040820/procesor-intel-core-i7-2600k-34-ghz-1155-bx80623i72600k
<bogdanov> top
<Seniorita> Procesor Intel Core i7 2600K 3,4 GHz, 1155 (BX80623I72600K) - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sam je i5 2500k
<bogdanov> cez glavo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma amdja enga ubost
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ma kasn amd
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420036017/procesor-amd-athlon-ii-x2-255-31-ghz-am3
<Seniorita> Procesor AMD Athlon II X2 255 3,1 GHz, AM3  - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> eo zate
<bogdanov> cez glavo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> eh x2 :D
<CrazyLemon> x4 najmanj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> za 1x e8200
<bogdanov> za 1x nimam potrebe po bolsem
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma js se ne bi bunu
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo še eno jedro
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 2gb rama
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mislm da za osnovno
<bogdanov> delo
<bogdanov> je cez glavo
<bogdanov> en dual corc
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZBbtk47vZw&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Seniorita> YouTube        - If you watch this 100 times you&#39;ll still laugh !
<bogdanov> pa 2gb
<bogdanov> rama
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj pa vem..če gledaš flash videe
<CrazyLemon> je že mal muka
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> toje linux
<bogdanov> sjeban
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ni
<CrazyLemon> flash povsod sux
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> windows
<bogdanov> je kul :)
<bogdanov> sfolga
<bogdanov> mi bol
<bogdanov> na p4
<bogdanov> kokr pa na quadu
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..pol tvoj quad sux :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> na p4 xp
<bogdanov> kle pa ubuntu
<bogdanov> ah ni to to zato pa usi navadni userju windows furajo
<bogdanov> se doug nau tko kb mogl bit
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nc legenda odoh gledat movie
<bogdanov> aj :)
<CrazyLemon> ker movie jebote
<bogdanov> mah kr en str gniv
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/notebook-acer/acer-aspire-5102-wlmi-oglas1273760264
<Seniorita> Acer Aspire 5102 WLMi
<bogdanov> dj jutr
<bogdanov> poklic
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pras ce da za 100eu
<bogdanov> rabm za necaka
<bogdanov> da ga zbije
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej to ritko, bejbi dej mi cifro da te pokličem zutrej :D
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[xx]> za wrt54gl rablen dat 30eur preveč ? baje mu je amis zamenjal modem pa je še ruter zdraven in zato menja zdj :>
<christooss> pomoje je to kr primerna cena
<christooss> za tak hudac od routerja :)
<Sky[xx]> sam nov je 47eur hehe :D
<Sky[xx]> 20-25 se mi zdi ok cena :>
<Sky[xx]> szdj še lakam kok je star pe kva je blo kej gor naložen od wrt / tomato
<christooss> dd-wrt je zakon :)
<christooss> sej odvisno kolk je str
<christooss> če je več kot let potem 20€ :)
<Sky[xx]> jp sej na ta odgovor še čakam :)
<nafisa> gregec se je na skype sajnu gor :D
<Grega> silence!
<nafisa> i'll kill you! :D
<christooss> matr na tale gnome shell se bi pa človk lahk kr navadu
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv6BimHxkI4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - internet king.mov
<miha> upd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv6BimHxkI4 Homer Simpson as Internet King :DDD
<Seniorita> YouTube        - internet king.mov
<upd> haha :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=120R2-phK0U&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Brother IntelliFax 2800 App Store
<miha> upd: tole Å¡e o netu http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/166192/internet-reset
<Seniorita> Internet Reset? (Season 12, Episode 6) - Video Clips  - South Park Studios
<miha> :D
<upd> raje povej če znaš HLSL
<miha> ne
<miha> #opengl znajo
<upd> agh prezgodi je Å¡e da bi tam trollav :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/8620
<Seniorita> SDS.si
<upd> miha RGBA če je A = 1, pomeni da ni prosojnosti ane ?
<upd> In a 2D image element which stores a color for each pixel, additional data is stored in the alpha channel with a value between 0 and 1. A value of 0 means that the pixel does not have any coverage information and is transparent; i.e. there was no color contribution from any geometry because the geometry did not overlap this pixel. A value of 1 means that the pixel is opaque because the geometry completely overlapped the pix
<upd> el.
<upd> tko čudn piše
<upd> !t en sl opaque
<Seniorita> neprozorna
<upd> a ql
<CrazyLemon> kle piše če je a=0 pol je prosojen pixel
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. a=1 ni prosojen
<upd> da ql
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Predavanje: Odprta koda (LJ, 31.3.)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4840/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<CrazyLemon> kwa zdj mudell
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002147944789&sk=photos
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<bogdanov> au boli glava
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ma evo bo ti
<CrazyLemon> lol..kera plastična :S
<CrazyLemon> ma mora bit jebelacesta ane :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kasne mass
<bogdanov> kvabijo zriv
<bogdanov> Govori German, Croatian, Slovenian, EnglishIz: Piran, Slovenia
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> to mors
<bogdanov> poznt
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> bacje
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne družim se s takimi plastičnimi...k so wannabe paris hilton
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> z kasnim
<bogdanov> se pa druzs
<bogdanov> z grdimi
<bogdanov> k wannabe be
<bogdanov> lepe
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ti kej keršme
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah kje...zato pa si ti kle
<CrazyLemon> da šmekaš :>
<bogdanov> dobr to se razume
<bogdanov> sam ces ti
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti..nism js wannabe :)))
<bogdanov> toj kurc ja ces
<bogdanov> wannabe
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lej..ne bi vedu..ampak ti verjamem
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> mam tekmo
<bogdanov> kva jih bom rolov
<bogdanov> k zajce
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kam dons
<bogdanov> zurat
<bogdanov> u AG
<bogdanov> svako mene zna
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> dj bogdanov ne ga ddosat
<CrazyLemon> pustga da je kle
<bogdanov> cej biu glasn
<bogdanov> ;)
<Sky[xx]> crazy: od ket un prah v kopru ?
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> as prasu za lapitopi
<Sky[xx]> v pondelk lahko Å¡ele
<CrazyLemon> Sky[xx] iz luke koper :)
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> care
<bogdanov> crazy bo umru
<bogdanov> od praha
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> OWNED!
<CrazyLemon> haha..sanjaj ja :>
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy rec
<bogdanov> nemoze nam niko nista jaci smo od sudbine!
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[xx]> kva v luki koper kurjo al kva ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[xx] ne..pretovor enih vreč v katerem je ta 'prah'
<Sky[xx]> aha
<Sky[xx]> a vas tud za geslo vpraša ?
<Sky[xx]> http://shop.m-store.at/
<CrazyLemon> ja..hacked!
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr punce
<bogdanov> ajde picko
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ejla
<nafisa> kdo tuki?
<nafisa> jst imam .tar.bz2 file ... to pomeni, da extrahirat treba, ne? ... no, zanima me, kako se potem inštalira iz tega
<upd> ./configure && make && make all
<miha> http://english.pravda.ru/news/society/26-03-2011/117344-Johnson-0/
<Seniorita> Billionaire facing 40 years in prison for sexually assaulting his stepdaughter - English pravda.ru
<miha> [Finance.si] Svetlik: 400 evrov je za skromno življenje študenta dovolj http://www.finance.si/307131/Svetlik-400-evrov-je-za-skromno-%BEivljenje-%B9tudenta-dovolj
<Seniorita> Svetlik: 400 evrov je za skromno �ivljenje �tudenta dovolj - Finance.si
<upd> 200€ je dovolj če ti ni treba plačevat stanovanja
<miha> aha
<miha> hm
<upd> raje naj dajo za vsak opravljen izpit 50€
<hruske> lol
<uni4dfx> jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro??????? jutro???!!!!!??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> čer
<skyx> lp
<skyx> Grega: here ?
<kubanc> helow!
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukbRAgXZYtU
<Seniorita> YouTube        - CJ Bolland - The Prophet (Original 1997)
<uni4dfx> a ste Å¡li na slovenski 4chan :D
<uni4dfx> http://chan.si
<Seniorita> Chan.si
<zdobersek> lol
<kubanc> a ve kdo kako nardit trash ikono na namizju?
<upd0> v gimpu ?
<kubanc> aja ne to
<kubanc> kako jo dodat
<kubanc> ampak sm ze nasel
<upd0> ok to je razlika ..
<upd0> uni4dfx
<upd0> ne bomo ničesar brisal, razen če bo kaj res bolanega (npr. CP)
<upd0> to si ti napisal ?
<uni4dfx> upd0 tako je
<upd0> kaj je CP
<uni4dfx> Child Porn
<upd0> hm ok
<uni4dfx> pač nekje je treba met mejo :D
<upd0> da
<kubanc> folk, katera je kaksna izmed stvari k jo lahko prpopas na dekstop
<kubanc> pa ti kaze kok rama mas, poraba diska, itd...
<kubanc> a se kdo spomne
<uni4dfx> kubanc screenlets.org
<upd0> gnome-look
<kubanc> screenlets stimam trenutno :D
<neett> kam mi je zgino open ofice ko sn libreoffice instaliro  ?
<hruske> zamenjo ga je
<upd0> lllletttsss partyyyy
<CrazyLemon> wacaaaaaaap :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> wrt54gl mal več kot 2 leti star dat 30eur ? :>
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> to mi pa ni kul :>
<CrazyLemon> pol ga pa kup novga pa je :)
<nekdo> oo
<nekdo> a je kdo tle?
<Grega> Sky[x]?
<Sky[x]> kaj?
<l0wkey> re
<bogdanov> re
<Sky[x]> re
<Grega> 15:21 < skyx> Grega: here ?
<Sky[x]> aja eh je že mem :)
<Sky[x]> na osx mi je dopizdilo da k greš z miško čez en gumb da se ful počas premika
<napsy> !translate sl en nadrejeni
<Seniorita> parent
<Sky[x]> sem pol naložu neki pa je blo ql :D
<Grega> aight!
<Sky[x]> in pol sem se spravu še driverje za grafično zrihtat pa zgleda ne delajo in se je zjbal tok da mi pokaže sam svetlo plav namizje
<Sky[x]> brez vsega grrr :D
<upd> au au
<upd> !t en sl rasterizer
<Seniorita> Rasterizer
<upd> kwa je to
<upd> !t en sl Rasterisation
<Seniorita> rasterizacija
<upd> kuj drek
<bajdec> hey
<napsy> damn tale andrew wk ga trga
<CrazyLemon> hu?
<napsy> en glasbenik :-)
<CrazyLemon> zihr je metalc!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> ja tam nek
<CrazyLemon> si dal 2.1 gor? :D
<napsy> 2.1? :)
<napsy> ma chrisstoss facebook?
<christooss> zakaj a me hočeš stalkat :)
<christooss> e-stalk ftw
<CrazyLemon> android 2.1..
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi ta pa rad poke-al :>
<christooss> :)
<christooss> mogoče
<christooss> napsy ?
<napsy> christooss: te mam dodanga?
<nafisa> bu?
<christooss> nafisa sej nimam facebooka
<christooss> si me pa mel dodanga
<nafisa> ??
<napsy> aja
<christooss> ups :)
<christooss> napsy fail tab comlition
<christooss> sory nafisa
<nafisa> haha
<christooss> :)
<napsy> zaka pa si ga removu?
<christooss> ni se mi zdel uporabno orodje
<nafisa> ej, mene noče povezat na domače wifi omrežje :((
<nafisa> zdaj sem prek telefona gor
<nafisa> zakaj mi skos to dela?
<christooss> nafisa zamenjaj router
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> mam res wifi kartico v kurcu?
<christooss> napsy zakaj pa to sprašuješ
<nafisa> halo ... na drugi lokaciji sem pa isto dela
<nafisa> pa na drugem operaterju
<christooss> pol je pa možno da je wifi kartica zanič
<nafisa> pol ni router kriv
<miha> možno
<christooss> probi par različnih distribucij
<nafisa> :((
<christooss> knopix, ubuntu, puppy linux
<miha> atu vdelana na 2 m ne čuje dobro routerja
<nafisa> fora je, k mi dela
<miha> usb kartica z anteno
<nafisa> pa pol čez 4 dni ne
<miha> pa super dela
<nafisa> pa nasledn dan spet dela
<christooss> PMS?
<nafisa> ne, že mam menstro
<nafisa> pol je MMS
<christooss> ja sej ne ti
<christooss> doh
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> saj vem, da ne jst
<nafisa> a je res moj komp ženska?
<nafisa> k ga skos kličem, da je moja lubica
<christooss> sej pri ljudeh rabiš operacijo
<christooss> pri stvare je dovolj za menjavo spola že tako klicanje
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> ajaaaaaa
<christooss> napsy Å¡e vedno ne Å¡tekam zakaj facebook :) related to what? :)
<nafisa> i have 2 acc. on FB :jump:
<nafisa> povezujem zraaven na domače omrežje, če bo kaj potegnlo
<christooss> any whhay
<christooss> se vidmo jutri
<christooss> lahko noč otroci
<frojnd> ne pozabi da bos spal eno uro manj :)
<christooss> frojnd not
<frojnd> bos ja
<christooss> pač eno uro "kasnej" ustaneš
<frojnd> se manj zdaj ko je japan zamaknena
<christooss> doh
<christooss> spal bom točno toliko kot bom hotel :P
<frojnd> jaz bom ugasnu luc od 2-3h zjutraj ;)
<frojnd> bom biu ekoloksi :P
<christooss> a ni tako da je treba kao po lokalnem času
<frojnd> who cares :D
<christooss> bo treba budilko naštimat
<christooss> pa vse luči prižgat takrt :)
<frojnd> pa cpu je obremenit
<frojnd> in gpu je
<frojnd> :D
<christooss> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<christooss> terminal zagnat pa
<christooss> v terminalu pa
<christooss> yes
<christooss> yes je fina zadevca za bit ne ekološki
<christooss> nič grem spat
<christooss> ln
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<napsy> :D
<napsy> akcija :-)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: prides kj v lj da se ga enkrat ulijemo skupi?
<napsy> js ti pa Sky[x] :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy v bližnji prihodnosti? hm..nimam nič v načrtu :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> se ga bomo lahk napil na ubuntu tuxkart kartingu :))
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si*
<napsy> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa je ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-27
<napsy> ko se bomo zmenl :)
<CrazyLemon> enkrat poleti :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: si bil pol v cetrtek uzuni?
<Sky[x]> nop
<napsy> aja sj js tut nism nikamor sel :)
<Sky[x]> mal smo spil s cimri toj pa to :=)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> no sj kul
<napsy> neki v izi
<napsy> js si zdj skor vsak dan eno pivce odprem
<napsy> po sihtu :)
<napsy> ko pase pa se sonce je uzuni
<CrazyLemon> hah..na youtubeu je switch kjer lahk izklopiš belo ozadje :D
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> najs :)
<napsy> ta l0wkey skos nek porn objavla na twitterju :)
<CrazyLemon> aja? :D
<napsy> http://twitter.com/#!/lowk3y
<Seniorita> Twitter
<napsy> vsak dan en blowjob of the day
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko__> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163826113671308&set=a.105384579515462.31879.100001317622847&theater
<marko__> alkoihol
<marko__> naredi
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<marko__> svoje
<napsy> sm vidu ja :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCgx8zM3woQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - THE STEREOTYPES S0NG
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFriB2h03-A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Charlie Sheen&#39;s Winning Recipes
<CrazyLemon> car
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> kr ni več smallvilla
<Sky[x]> pa star warsov jao
<Sky[x]> nič ne gremo dons spat hehe :D
<Sky[x]> treba nardit en demo enga projekta da bo kerga zamikal pa ga najel/odkupu :D
<CrazyLemon> in ura je tri!
<CrazyLemon> we are in future!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<hruske> whoosh.
 * hruske comes late.
<matijja>     /quit
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> :D
<upd> bogdanov
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: adobe flash se sesuva  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4841/new/posts/
<christooss> wazap!!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: adobe flash se sesuva  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4841/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kaj se pa zdj to prav? http://slo-tech.com/novice/t461334#crta
<Seniorita> Privzeta namestitev ubunta brez Flasha @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: svasta.
<Sky[x]> kot kaže boste ustal brez flasha po defaultu :
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> no, pa mi je ratal ugotovit, kaj me jebe ta net
<Sky[x]> in kaj je blo ?
<Sky[x]> se je ker preveč slinu ob tebi ? :D
<nafisa> nah ... router se je mal nabasal preveč ...
<nafisa> pa sm mogla narest, da je bruhou
<nafisa> zdaj pa ok dela
<christooss> Sky[x] sej flash nikoli ni bil default inštaliran
<christooss> nafisa sem ti reku da je router :P
<christooss> ne kartica
<christooss> pridna kartica :)
<miha> nafisa, christooss http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/166192/internet-reset
<Seniorita> Internet Reset? (Season 12, Episode 6) - Video Clips  - South Park Studios
<miha> :D
<christooss> sem gledu ja
<christooss> :)
<christooss> mam jst isti internet doma :)
<christooss> linksys wrtgl ftw :)
<nafisa> ja, sam zdaj sem na drugi lokaciji, christooss
<nafisa> pa mi je tam že tud večkrat nrdil ... v lj
<nafisa> pa jst nimam linksys
<miha> christooss: :DD jst tud
<christooss> nafisa pol pa ni pridna kartica
<christooss> ti ti
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTAn2EX7Zhg
<Seniorita> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<nafisa> zadeva je v obdelavi
<nafisa> ja pa nej bo
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SmtsWGz1FY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - prof. pole dance
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByhyrayEpAo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - blond goes to work after many years
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: adobe flash se sesuva  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4841/new/posts/
<nafisa> men se tut sesuvu flash ... ko sem mela winse :D
<christooss> gnash ftw
<christooss> zakaj da fak se mi je youtube po slovenil
<christooss> Vdelaj my ass
<zdobersek> hihihih
<marko__> ker party je to bil včeraj miha
<marko__> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197228_163822297005023_100001317622847_322894_3146800_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko__> mal je ušlo iz kontrole :D
<marko__> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190746_212475788769347_100000207818094_954073_3382608_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000207818094
<miha> marko__: carji
<marko__> alkohol je car
<nafisa> na IP se prevede, christooss
<CrazyLemon> omg!!
<CrazyLemon> justin biber prevaral seleno!!!!
<CrazyLemon> thats bastard!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<marko__> that*
<CrazyLemon> ty
<marko__> kurčev fejsbul
<CrazyLemon> fejsbuk*
<CrazyLemon> aww...we complete each other :$
<marko__> haha
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon  ne dela se da ne maraš biberja ki vsi vemo da si njegov über fan
<CrazyLemon> alyosha itak da sm fan..mali niti 18let ni mel pa je že mel lamborghinija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: kako namestiti raid  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4842/new/posts/
<miha> jst bi rad vidu, kak bi ga rihanna spankala.. v onem korzetu od Umbrella :)
<miha> al ka je blo :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi raj vidu kako js rihanno spankam..čemu bi gledal otroka :D
<miha> prov
<miha> pač ko se govoril, da neki tm mata :)
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj bo mela z otrokom :)
<miha> dost je stara, da lahk kej proba, po tem ko je onga rjavega morala prenašat
<marko__> Your account is currently unavailable due to a site issue. We expect this to be resolved shortly. Please poskusi ponovno in a few minutes.
<marko__> pička jim je materina
<alyosha> :D
<miha> marko__: kje to
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pretepst bi ga mogu in mu uzet lambota
<alyosha> tip nima niti ispita seronja mali
<marko__> ma kurčev fejsbuk
<marko__> ko ga glih rabim
<marko__> nej si jebe mater
<alyosha> si naredu domačo nalogo do konca':D
<miha> marko__: lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ja..pa da mene pol p.diddy lovi :S :))
<alyosha> ma še njeg apretepeš mona
<alyosha> same izdajice:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..p.diddya bi Å¡e lahko..ma jay-z-ja pa ne bi mogu
<CrazyLemon> ker bi bil že malo utrujen
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a pada kaj sneg pri vas?:D danes bi mogu bit sneg so rekli:D
<CrazyLemon> ma je neki veš
<CrazyLemon> tam dobrih 15cm
<alyosha> ma ql
<alyosha> bomo prišli malo skijat
<marko__> 15 cm je povprečna velikost penisa pri beli rasi
<CrazyLemon> marko__ a ni 14?
<marko__> 14-16
<marko__> ful se razlikuje med kontinentami
<upd> do do
<upd> spet sm pozabu kako se unmu sranju reče ko so obroči eden znotraj drugega pa se vrtijo anyone ?
<christooss> osončje
<christooss> :)
<upd> nekaj takega ja, rabm sliko da lohk narišem
<upd> v eni igerci je bilo k si moral raztrelit
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armillary_sphere :)))
<Seniorita> Armillary sphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bilko> se kermu sanja kok je približno vredn MacBook Pro 4.1 17inch  model 2008?
<bilko> upam da sm prov napisal glede modela. k nikjer ne piše imena modela kot pr ostalih računalnikih
<upd> kako se v openoffice naredi malo številko ob črki
<bajdec> kak sem jaz butast!
<bajdec> tok mi je dolgčas, pa razmišljam da bi FB klona naredu... pa že programiram, potem se pa na diaspora spomnim xD
<upd> haha
<upd> butl
<upd> :)
<miha> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/03/dino-facebook-bear-shot.php
<Seniorita> Dino the Facebook Bear Shot in Slovenia : TreeHugger
<marko__> wtf
<marko__> v čem je fora tega medveda?
<miha> ne vem
<upd> jah ubili so ga ker naj bi imel bolezen v resnici je imel samo rano na vratu zato se je čudno obnašal ane
<marko__> ja
<marko__> in zakaj je vredno naredit novico o tem
<marko__> in zakaj ima na fejsbuku ne vem koliko followerjev
<marko__> prizadet folk
<upd> žaljujejo :D
<miha> marko__: zakaj ne objavis na 4chan :)
<marko__> zakaj bi
<marko__> lol
<marko__> ta novica nima smisla kokr ta medved ne
<miha> zakaj ne bi
<marko__> hvala bogu da je umrl
<marko__> upam da umrejo vsi medvedi na svetu
<miha> lej, ni važn medved. važn je facebook medved
<marko__> tako je
<marko__> edin medo kateri si zasluži živet je http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190746_212475788769347_100000207818094_954073_3382608_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000207818094
<marko__> ta medo
<zdobersek1> od zdej bojo moral po novem lovci medveda na facebooku poiskat
<zdobersek1> in ce ga najdejo na facebooku, ga ne bodo smel ustrelit.
<miha> :)
<zdobersek1> edino logicno.
<upd> miha a mogoče veš kako se unmu efektu reče ko neko stvar rotiraš okol vseh treh osi pa se po nekem času začne v nasprotno smer vrtet
<miha> ne
<upd> ma kaj vaš učijo na faksu :D
<miha> nimam pojma ampak znam narest if stavek pa negativni predznak pr koraku rotiranja
<upd> :D
<zdobersek1> :O IF STAVEK! :)
<marko__> if (alkohol != nevemkajdelam)::: cout >'lol'<<;
<marko__> hack the planet...
<upd> miha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimbal_lock če boš kdaj rabil :P
<Seniorita> Gimbal lock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: adobe flash se sesuva  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4841/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<alyosha> je tu kak apache mojster?
<alyosha> ssl me muči:D
<alyosha> sem rešu:D
<CrazyLemon> valda si rešu..takoj ko se js pojavim
<CrazyLemon> ti vse čudežno rešiš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> jebiga
<alyosha> oddajaš tašno energijo
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> gremo naloog delat :)
<Sky[x]> zdraven teleontov se to da delat k ni dolgčas: D
<CrazyLemon> wow..nov mejnik za ubuntu-si... 115 lajkov na fb     :blush:
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> nisi ti kar tako
<Grega> za vinagre se uporablja vino?
<CrazyLemon> yes..vino in vinagre go together
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahk uporabljaš ker drug rdp client po moje
<alyosha> Grega: crazy pravi da ti znaš kaj povedat o ssl certifikatih:)
<alyosha> samo me zanima če so to tej "homemade" certifikati da niso kupljeni
<alyosha> kaj pol vedno meče vn da to ni vredno zaupanja
<alyosha> oz. da ni varno?
<alyosha> al se da to kako rešit?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a sem prav predstavu problem?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čudno si napisal...še enkrat napiši ter dodaj še "prosim" "hvala"
<Grega> isto varni so kot "kupljeni", vsaj kar se kodiranja tice.. tisti "kupljeni" se pac dodatno potrjujejo, da si dejansko ta za katerega se predstavljas (torej, da si aljosa in ne nova ljubljanska banka)
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> Grega njega bl zanima kako odstranit tisto opozorilo za selfsigned certifikate :)
<alyosha> Grega: hvala:) pa Å¡e prosim za prej:D
<zdobersek1> :/
<Grega> naceloma se ga ne mores.. saj v tem je finta.. ampak zadeva deluje tako, da prvic pac potrdis, da se strinjas oz. da razumes tveganje in nato vec ne tezi
<zdobersek1> so many things, so little time
<alyosha> aha aha Grega  tnx
<CrazyLemon> sm ti reku alyosha !! zakaj meni ne verjameš ?????????????
<CrazyLemon> :((((
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ti si reku da to ni ql
<alyosha> da to ne valja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek1> ti si se ... LAGAL!
<zdobersek1> :)
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> lažimir
<CrazyLemon> sej ne valja..js ne bi obiskal tako stran k jo ne poznam in da ma to opozorilo :D
<Grega> ne vem tocno kako se zadevi rece, ampak dejansko sta dva certifikata oz. dve "komponenti".. eno je od organizacije, ki je cert podpisala (in tukaj si potem ta podjetja delajo reklamo, da je njihov cert podprt v 99.9% brskalnikov) in tvoj cert, ki ima podatke o tebi..
<alyosha> ma ti
<alyosha> ki si paranojik:D
<Grega> in ce ga naredis sam, potem ta cert oz organizacije (oz. tebe kot organizacije) ni vkljucen v brskalnik in dobis opozorilo
<zdobersek1> kak bi izgledale 'Radijske igre za odrasle'?
<Grega> in potem ko se strinjas se ta zadeva sname in vec ne tezi
<Grega> lalala.. cist po domace.. ker kaj vec tudi jaz ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 dosti "mmmmmmm"  "oooooooooooooh" "aaaaaaaaaaah"      "seeeeeeeee"
<CrazyLemon> in podobno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> zuppa gut...bistvo je da moraš kuupiit certifikat:D
<alyosha> Grega:  več kot dovolj jasno si povedal:9
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš opozorila..ja :)
<Grega> ja, ce noces opozorila.. drugace pa je isto sranje
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> samo vidiš da CrazyLemon  naprimer
<alyosha> ne obiskuje strani
<alyosha> ki niso plačali da jih obisces:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lahko pa...narediš svojo organizacijo
<CrazyLemon> pošlješ arnesu mail
<CrazyLemon> in ti oni brezplačno podpišejo certifikat
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> res?
<CrazyLemon> neprofitno organizacijo afkors
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> hej, fantje ... a se da win live msn inštalirat v wine-u?
<BigWhale> afaik ne
<CrazyLemon> !google appdb winehq windows messanger live
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Windows Live Messenger (MSN Messenger) 8.1 (Windows Live ... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=9426
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je garbage al ne :)
<CrazyLemon> 8.1 (Live Messenger)	Bronze
<CrazyLemon> pri 8.1 neki worka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9426
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - Windows Live Messenger (MSN Messenger) 8.1 (Windows Live Messenger)
<CrazyLemon> spodi maš navodila
<CrazyLemon> ampak dvomim da boš lahk igrala igrice :)
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<zdobersek1> nista.
<BigWhale> kruh pa kislo zelje
<CrazyLemon> težki so torej časi
<CrazyLemon> če ni klobase zravn
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> recesija je hudic
<upd> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<upd> a gremo
<zdobersek> gremo
<Sky[x]> kvaj zdj :)
<nafisa> i am beautifullllllllllllllll
<nafisa> not! :D lolz
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ta komad k je zdej bil na talentih moram dobit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<nafisa> a dej mi dnar?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ta zadnji komad
<Mikoar> adam
<nafisa> aja ...
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> neki love al kuga ... saj sm pozabla
<CrazyLemon> give me love ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem niti js :D
<CrazyLemon> sam vem da je bil dobr
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> kuga se smeješ baba :D
<Sky[x]> baba raj statistiko DN oddaj :P
<andrejpan> ping
<andrejpan> kdo tle delal kaj z regularnimi izrazi
<andrejpan> ?
<andrejpan> prebere en string, pa me zanima ali na začetku vsebuje #
<CrazyLemon> not me
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> en hosting php/mysql/mail rabim kupt :>
<Sky[x]> ful me vleče k hitrosti sam ... :>
<napsy> misli kdo it na mortadeljado?
<CrazyLemon> a ni že bla?
<napsy> a-a v sredo je
<napsy> v lj
<Sky[x]> to bi blo fajn ja :))
<napsy> Sky[x]: prid pa se ulijema
<napsy> js bi sel sam nebi bil lih sam
<Sky[x]> lahko bi se zmenila ja :)
<napsy> 8 evrov je vstopnina
<napsy> lahka pa k nam uletis al pa se kje dobimo
<napsy> pa se prej kaj spijema
<napsy> pa pol notr na koncert
<napsy> zdj ze zelo dolgo nism pil bi lahka kaj :-)
<CrazyLemon> pazid da ne boš dehidriral
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> -d
<napsy> ne bom
<napsy> bom skos mel kozarc pri sebi :)
<napsy> tko da Sky[x] ce si za akcijo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <Omen_20> Is "Low on space" a bug that Google is going to fix?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<upd> Koliko elektrenine potrebujemo.. wtf a je to sploh beseda
<sasa84> elow
<upd> do očitno je.
<upd> hellow
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<napsy> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/03/27/2058246/MySqlcom-Hacked-With-Sql-Injection?from=fb
<Seniorita> MySql.com Hacked With Sql Injection - Slashdot
<napsy> oh the irony, it hurts
<Mikoar> hm
<Mikoar> to je ono mysql_real_escape_string
<Sky[x]> ja
<sasa84> nočko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<christooss> jo napsy kaj je window manager pri gnome shell
<napsy> um
<napsy> mutter
<christooss> aha
<napsy> fork od metacity
<christooss> ker mi je čudno k nevem kako naštimat drugačno gnome temo zdej mam še vedno uno krap old style temo
<napsy> aja
<christooss> pa zdej mal raziskujem gconf
<napsy> probi raje dconf
<napsy> dconf-editor
<napsy> al pa kj podobnega
<christooss> hm a ga je treba kt root pognat?
<napsy> mislim da ne
<christooss> k men crashne
<napsy> aja
<christooss> če ga kot root pa nič ne naredi
<christooss> Traceback (most recent call last):
<christooss>   File "/usr/bin/dconf", line 481, in <module>
<christooss>     main()
<christooss>   File "/usr/bin/dconf", line 336, in main
<christooss>     symlink(which('dconf'), cronfile)
<christooss>   File "/usr/bin/dconf", line 216, in symlink
<napsy> pomoje na smes kot root
<christooss>     os.symlink(src, dst)
<christooss> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<christooss> takole napiše
<christooss> :(
<napsy> hm weird
<christooss> sej če dam sudo dconf pa nič ne naredi
<napsy> mm ja ker je sma cli za bazo
<christooss> aha zdej je pa odprl
<christooss> dconf tools je blo treba inštalirat
<christooss> in ne dconf
<napsy> aja kul
<christooss> hm a je tuki v dconf več stvari? :)
<christooss> al so sam mal drugač urejene
<christooss> oz druge stvari :)
<napsy> js sm mel manj stvari ko sm tazadnjic gledu
<christooss> napsy life saver :)
<christooss> zdej mi je ratal temo zamenjat
<christooss> juhu juhu
<napsy> kul
<napsy> a mas ono tanovo?
<christooss> tanovo?
<christooss> zdej sem da Ambiance ker edin to vem ime :)
<napsy> od gnome3
<napsy> aja
<christooss> zdej temo sem spremenil samo zdej morm Å¡e ugotovit kako border zamenjat
<christooss> k zdej sem samo gumbe
<christooss> damn bom zgleda Å¡e kr iskal
<christooss> ampak vsaj fonte pa gumbe mam zdej back :)
<napsy> :)
<upd>  Download gradiva NI dovoljen. zna kdo to hekant na student-info ?
<Sky[x]> link ?
<upd> ma sj bv
<christooss> lahko noč
<upd> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-19
<sasa84> jou jou jou
 * sasa84 dregne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> kje si hani bani :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1401-1: Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1401-1/
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> rrrrr, prej sem sel po laptopa, da bi nekaj pogledal, zdaj pa se ne spomnim kaj
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, LETA.... LETA...
<CrazyLemon> le kaj...MFC!
<Grega> TOCNOOOOOOOOOO
<Grega> neh, na mfc nisem bil ze 1 mesec se mi zdi :)
<Grega> ne rabim vec... :P
<Grega> (ko smo ze pri tem..)
<CrazyLemon> stop pretenting
<Grega> aha, vse je ok! :P
<Grega> a ste vidli? http://static.slo-tech.com/55252.jpg :)
<Grega> materfaker
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> nonsense!
<CrazyLemon> tok keša če maš bošš pa ja naredu direkt cesto..ne pa 20 ovinkov!
<sasa84> Grega, kdo ma tako kočuro? :D
<Grega> razen ce je ljubitelj ovinkov
<Grega> en gusar
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta 'gusar' pa ma super cow powers :P
<CrazyLemon> 'kočuro' ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, koča-kočura :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 since when? :D
<CrazyLemon> vi v crab'ek-u ste čudni!
<sasa84> zadnč sm bla an kavi s toporišičem :P
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> crab-ek :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kako naj nalozim muziko na s2?
<CrazyLemon> Grega dropbox? samba share? ftp ?
<CrazyLemon> priklopiš kabl na pc in uporabiš notranji storage? :)
<Grega> same neumnosti
<Grega> nic se ne zgodi, ce priklopim kabl
<CrazyLemon> Grega seveda ne
<Grega> ZAKAAAAJJJJ
<CrazyLemon> ampak a si pogledal kaj piše na telefonu? :)
<Grega> hm
<Grega> mogoce
<Grega> ne
<Grega> o_O
<CrazyLemon> no..prečekiraj mal..ker ti zravn obvestila o napajanju še neki piše
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> lej ga lej!
<CrazyLemon> Grega zadovoljen s telefonom?
<Grega> full, samo baterija je hitro prazna
<CrazyLemon> Grega bo bolš na 4.0.x
<CrazyLemon> pa še zdej se dost igraš..tako da bo s časom boljše..tudi baterija bo dobila polno zmogljivost :)
<Grega> ja
<sasa84> Grega, maš s2?
<sasa84> jah, se vid kje je dnar :P
<sasa84> jst pa z enim starim samsungom, k za androida še slišu ni :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če si cheap ass!
<CrazyLemon> že za skromnih 100€ dobiš androida!
<sasa84> zadnč mi je reku en d nej še počakam...d pride en nov samsung
<sasa84> baje nov ace
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko boš čakala v nedogled :D
<Grega> prides, kupis, gres!
<Grega> :P
<sasa84> Grega, rabm sponzorja :O
<Sky[x]> Grega se sploh ne javla na moje maile :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje se nahaja un crab dance k je bil na ubuntu.si, k se je delala stran?
<sasa84> Sky[x], k fona ne zna uporablat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 se je nahajal na aljošinem strežniku
<sasa84> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm pobrisal vsebino že zdavnaj :)
<sasa84> sam je biu hud :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo ?
<Grega> sasa84: kaksne usluge pa nudis v zameno? :>
<Grega> Sky[x]: sorry, bil sem odsoten :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ni mogoče najt vlc-ja v skladiščih
<sasa84> Grega, pa se bova zmenla :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rakec je biu hud :P
<Sky[x]> Grega: poglej pa mi odgovor ko bos utegnu :)
<Grega> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tisto je free domena..prijavi se na afraid pa jo lahko maš tudi sama
<Grega> iz katerega maila si mi ze pisal?
<Sky[x]> urban.ce
<Sky[x]> ..
<sasa84> @gmail.com :P
<Grega> ok, mam
<sasa84> http://freedns.afraid.org/ CrazyLemon ?
<Grega> ne bom ti odgovoril, ker sam delam na tem
<Pepelka> FreeDNS - Free DNS - Dynamic DNS - Static DNS subdomain and domain hosting
<Grega> :P
<Sky[x]> Grega: hehe ok :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: docim pa.. saj imas modul Proizvajalci
<Sky[x]> morm mal pogledat
<Grega> in nato stran, ko prikaze samo artikle izbranega proizvajalca
<Sky[x]> aha sam da ma supr :D
<Grega> v najhujsem primeru to preimenujes v Podjetje
<Sky[x]> nice
<Grega> phh...
<Sky[x]> jst sem na slepo reku da to ma
<Sky[x]> suprca :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> This is how we roll! :D
<CrazyLemon> To je, kako smo roll! : D (Prevedeno z Bing)
<CrazyLemon> yay for bing!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa ne vem če bom znala s tem upravlat CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ti ne rabi..tko da ne rabiš znat :D
<Grega> kaj pa birdsom delam, ej.. kok so angry..
<CrazyLemon> Grega birdsi saksajo..raje bildaš briđe..dosti bl zabavno!
<Sky[x]> em na eni ubuntu kisti mam en port odprrt pa forwardan
<Sky[x]> sam nism 100% kako bi to najlazi preveru ?
<CrazyLemon> telnet ip port ? :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa
<CrazyLemon> !g check my port
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<Pepelka> Open Port Check Tool http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<Sky[x]> tnx CrazyLemon its work !
<CrazyLemon> it works* !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> !g big sister
<Pepelka> Big Sister | MLADINA.si http://www.mladina.si/96794/big-sister/
<sasa84> nč, pejmo spat ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-20
<Grega> jinzo: delas kaj na appu za pisanje racunov? imam vsaj 2 stranki..
<sasa84> BigWhale, ?
<BigWhale> ja?
<sasa84> sociala ti bo po novem štela vsak šnicl, k ga daješ otrokom :P
<BigWhale> edin prav!
<BigWhale> pa vsako kolerabico!
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pa tofu, sojo in ovsene kosmiče :P
<BigWhale> tofuja ne
<BigWhale> ker bo na listi prepovedanih zivil
<sasa84> odprem fb... pa sam zakonik...ena je tok usekana, d bi jo najraj 'unfrendala'
<sasa84> mogoče bi jo mogla... k drugač mi vse zasmeti :P
<BigWhale> mene bolj to preseneca, kako je ljudem, k sem jih sicer imel za brihtne in pametne, se kr poslabsal
<sasa84> klima :P
<BigWhale> ce bi bla sam klima, bi blo se ok..
<sasa84> jah jst ne vem... al sem tok slaba katoličanka zarad tega, k lohk mirno spim če se 5 lezbijk in 7 gejev na leto poroči...
<BigWhale> zgleda, da bi ti rada, da bojo pol tvoje otroke kradl in jih kupval na trznici!!!!
<BigWhale> A TO HOCESSSS?
<sasa84> o Å¡it bigi, sploh nism pomisnla
<sasa84> pa otroke bodo kupval s kreditno kartico in tko a ne?
<sasa84> Å¡iiiiit
<sasa84> kje lohk dobim uno značko proti, d dam na fb :P
<sasa84> pa še primcu morm rečt, d mi da uno rumeno majčko :P
<BigWhale> po mojem bi mogl posnet nadaljevanko Primc iz Bel Aira
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> kwa bi blo to...soap opera, triler, tragedija, komedija...?
<sasa84> če bi almodovar režiru, bi blo nek podobnga kt ženske na robu živčnega zloma
<dhbiker> wb
<sasa84> ooo dhbiker
<dhbiker> pozdravljena sasa84
<sasa84> ^^
<dhbiker> kako smo kaj ?=
<sasa84> kulči :D
<sasa84> ti?
<dhbiker> tak tak
<dhbiker> izpit mam dans :<
<sasa84> uu, iz česa?
<dhbiker> Interakcija Človek Računalnik
<dhbiker> Visual Studio vglavnem :<
<sasa84> huuuh
<sasa84> sm misnla d mate glede interakcije tud metanje kompa skoz oken :P
<dhbiker> ne reči 2x da se bo to zgodilo
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> lol
<dhbiker> moji sošolci so vsega zmožni
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> pol maš pa divje sošolce ;)
<dhbiker> jp
<dhbiker> znajo kar fajn negativno energijo sproščat
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> vvv
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> ah mularija...
<sasa84> v naših letih...
<dhbiker> to zdaj govoriš kot da si 2x več stara od mene
<dhbiker> xD
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> pozna kdo kak pdf kompresor?
<dhbiker> ohai lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> jah...v stari jugoslaviji je blo drugač... sm stara 84
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, za kaj rabiš?
<lynxlynxlynx> mam en pdf z ogromno sliko, pa je pripravljen za tisk - torej ogromen
<dhbiker> 84 my ass :D
<sasa84> aaaa
<lynxlynxlynx> za web je stisnjeno čist dovolj
<lynxlynxlynx> o, Å¡e en 84 :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a tis tud 84 star? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<sasa84> oh...generacija
<lynxlynxlynx> kje so časi elektronk
<sasa84> povej dhbiker kok je blo v stari jugoslaviji...
<dhbiker> jo
<dhbiker> tota bo
<sasa84> jst pa lynxlynxlynx sva bla Å¡ev kraljevini rojena :P
<dhbiker> jaz tudi...
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a si kej poguglu?
<dhbiker> ko je že šla... v.... emmm....
<sasa84> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195847
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] optimize and compress pdf - Ubuntu Forums
<sasa84> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/nautilus-script-to-compress-pdf-files.html
<Pepelka> Nautilus Script To Compress PDF Files ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> tole še bolš
<dhbiker> najs
<dhbiker> rabim portat na mate -.-
<lynxlynxlynx> lih neki z ghostscript probavam
<lynxlynxlynx> nautilius hah :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ta zadn link bi znau dat kej lušnga
<lynxlynxlynx> dela :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 1,7 vs 8,3
<lynxlynxlynx> gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dMaxSubsetPct=100 -dPDFSETTINGS=/ebook -sOutputFile="outfile.pdf" -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH
<lynxlynxlynx> inputFile
<sasa84> no, sam d dela:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj boš napisal triki-in-nasveti plugin??
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dodal tistih 10 vrstic kode
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dunno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know! zdaj!
<zdobersek> Reku sem, da ko bo drug post narejen v tej kategoriji
<CrazyLemon> go!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno je da ne spremljaš foruma...kar je res žalostno :/
<zdobersek> Dragi prijatelj CrazyLemon: ne bodi zalosten!
<zdobersek> drugac pa zdle grem kosilo delat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e en izgovor.. :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lacen sem ful drugacen!
<zdobersek> zato moram jest.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sploh te ne prepoznam! :/       nekoč si bil tako zagnan...zdej pa bi kr rad jedu...sad..so sad :/
<zdobersek> :'(
<zdobersek> zmanjkal je plina
<zdobersek> in to ugotovim, ko mam ze jajce zmesane in olje v ponvi
<zdobersek> zdej pa mlatim prazno tuno ...
<CrazyLemon> karma is a bitch :>
<zdobersek> pol mi ni treba plugina pofixat?
<zdobersek> KARMA ACCEPTED!
<sasa84_> ah ja....
<sasa84_> zdobersek, a si se napapcu?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ne :/
<sasa84_> :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pust zdobersek ... fant je lačen, ti pa kr z eno kodo moriš ej :S
<sasa84> Å¡ou sam rispekt!
<zdobersek> ja CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek> ... zdej mu pase sladko ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaki dobri filmi v zadnjem casu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek noup
<zdobersek> Coen brothers it is.
<sasa84> blop
<CrazyLemon> blup
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<CrazyLemon> pha..so ugly.. -->> ε>
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> vav
<sasa84> kok si pa to naredu ej? svaka čast!
<sasa84> ε>
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna zna!
<CrazyLemon> kdor ne zna piše '3'!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> :O :O
<zdobersek> it's an epsilon!
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> mali epsilon
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ8O1DkBOu8
<Pepelka> Attica Prison Riot Sept. 9-13 1971      - YouTube
 * sasa84 zarjove
<Aseq> shhhh
<Aseq> eni se ucimo
 * b4d slisi
<b4d> Aseq: nisi edini, jest moram nastudirat CPP, sem izvedel danes da te na glavni tudi kaj teoreticnega vprasajo
<Aseq> te ne
<Aseq> je pa lih uredu da poznas znake
<Aseq> ce lih slucajno kaksnega na poti vidis
<CrazyLemon> na glavni itak moraš znat znake :D če ne padeš glavno..ker izsiliš prednost ali narediš kako drugo neumnost
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Aseq> sam ni ti pa treba lih vedet koliko imas lahko prtljago cez prikolico
<CrazyLemon> true that
<b4d> znaki niso problem :D
<b4d> pa mores vedet kako je s presezkom tovora, delam C :D
<Aseq> u. pardon da sem pametoval
<b4d> vprasanja pa so tipa koliko profila more imet pnevmatika za tovorno vozilo letna pozimi, zimska poleti
<b4d> pa kje jest vem da meglenke uporabljas samo pri hitrosti < 50 km/h :D
<CrazyLemon> C je.. kaj že? navadn kamion al je kle že prikolca ?
<b4d> uglavnem neumnosti
<b4d> samo kamion
<CrazyLemon> b4d ko narediš izpit..pazi se saše
<CrazyLemon> on pada na take s C kategorijo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<b4d> lol
<b4d> samo ne mi jutri na glavni pod Ivecota skakat tam okrog Postojne :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d ona je iz okolice postojne :P
<b4d> se ta udarec :)
<sasa84> uf, kam morm it jutr??
<sasa84> b4d, od kod pa si?
<sasa84> iveco? a te simo uči? :P
<b4d> Il. Bistrica, med tednom v Lj
<b4d> ne, Marjan
<b4d> takrat sem klical oba in prej tega dobil :D
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> že vem kaj bom nrdila...čakala pred kšno zebro pa... :P
<b4d> hehe
<b4d> ni potrebe :D
<sasa84> b4d, ne se bat.. ne palim na kamionarje :P
<b4d> :D
<CrazyLemon> LIES ALL LIES
<sasa84> ah... CrazyLemon ...
<jinzo> Kami_, tu?
<CrazyLemon> kami je too fancy for ubuntu.si! :>
<jinzo> :D
<sasa84> jinzo, Kami_ ma večerjo zdj
<jinzo> me je mailal, pa sem zato... :)
<sasa84> ja sej... pač, papca :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si se dons pol najedu?
<zdobersek> sasa84: sem, hvala za skrb.
<sasa84> jinzo, zdobersek je npr. mel problem a ne...
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma ti si car!
<sasa84> jst rabm oblekco!!!
<sasa84> http://www.soliver.de/Etuikleid/14.112.82.6693,default,pd.html?cgid=wo_ko_kl_business&ref=lp
<Pepelka> Etuikleid im s.Oliver Online Shop kaufen
<sasa84> a vam je tale kul?
<sasa84> http://www.soliver.de/Etuikleid/01.899.82.0832,default,pd.html?cgid=wo_ko_kl_business&ref=lp
<Pepelka> Etuikleid im s.Oliver Online Shop kaufen
<sasa84> pa tale bl retro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj povej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wat?
<sasa84> ktera od teb dveh oblekic ti je bl kul?
<CrazyLemon> bl se vidim v drugi kot pa prvi
<CrazyLemon> bl poudari moje oči ter  joške
<sasa84> ah, s tabo si kej pomagat...
<CrazyLemon> povej za katero priložnost rabiš?
<CrazyLemon> ane!?!
<sasa84> b4d, jinzo zdobersek dhbiker Grega yang ... ktera od the dveh zgornih obelkic vam najbl sede?
<sasa84> jah...za zagovor
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prva
<sasa84> men je tud prva kul... ta druga je pa 'zanimiva'
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> prva je fancy but casual
<zdobersek> sasa84: ce CrazyLemon pravi, da je v tadrugi lepsi, pol ni debate.
<sasa84> zdobersek, pol men paše prva...če ej CrazyLemon  v drugi lepši :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek just stating the facts..dont hate the player..hate the dress!
<zdobersek> lahko noc.
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek :)
<Kami_> jinzo: o
<jinzo> Kami_, sicer se lih odpravljam spat, sam sem pingal glede libclouda - ja mam GSoC letos v mislih
<Kami_> jinzo: aha
<jinzo> sam nisem lih seznanjen z libcloudom/se nisem delal z njim, vem pa kaj je
<jinzo> ti boš mentor?
<Kami_> jinzo: am, ja
<Kami_> jinzo: ce te zanima bos kr hitro mogo
<Kami_> jinzo: ker applications zacnejo zbirat v roku nekaj dni
<Sky[x]> ej ej
<Sky[x]> http://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/github-git-training-1521/
<Pepelka> GitHub Git Training  :: Kiberpipa.org
<Sky[x]> eno mesto je se frej ce kerga zanima
<jinzo> Kami_, ja bom se hitro odločil - me zanimajo take stvari.
<jinzo> pa tud Python mi kar gre:P
<Kami_> jinzo: k, nekaj task je na trackerju
<Kami_> jinzo: lahko pa tud kaki svoj npr
<jinzo> sem pogledal ja
<jinzo> hvala za heads up, letim jaz in še kaj pocukam za rokav če bo treba.
<Kami_> jinzo: k, lahko mi mail posles, pol ce se bos odloco pa tak mores na mailing listo pa to
<jinzo> kk
<Grega> (jaz nimam casa niti odgovorit) :)
<Kami_> Grega: haha :D
<Kami_> Grega: lenoba :P
<Grega> mhm, 12 mailov mam odprtih
<Grega> :)
<Kami_> Grega: kurc
<Kami_> Grega: jaz bi mogo svoj private email dobit, za instant support :P
<Kami_> Grega: ruf+kamisupersecretprivateemail@ruf.si :P
<Grega> saj me imas na gtalk in ircu in skypu
<Grega> in g+
<Kami_> Grega: heh, true
<Grega> in fb
<Kami_> Grega: sem mislo g+ pa sem pol raje samo mail fwdjal
<Kami_> Grega: se mi ni dalo se 1x pisat vsega :<
<Kami_> :>
<Grega> lenoba
<Kami_> !
<Kami_> ti bom na fb pol napisal pa bos lahko like-al! :P
<Grega> ne lajkam jaz nic.. taki zagrenjen clovecek sem jaz
<Grega> ce bi bil hate gumbek bi hate-al, like-am pa ne!
<Kami_> Grega: jaz sem isti, fuj facebook! :P
<Grega> kak mi veeec niii, kkaaak mii veec niiii
<Grega> raaaarrrr
<Kami_> Grega: ne jamraj, saj bo :>
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Grega> poln k.. mam vsega
<Grega> moram malo na dopust :)
<sasa84> Grega, jst npr. nočm it u toplice, k nimam cajta :P
<sasa84> na dopust bom pa še čakala dober mesec :S
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko
<Grega> sasa
<Grega> bom zmolil za tebe ;)
<Grega> dost mam, ko jebe
<Grega> ln
<Kami_> Grega: night
<sasa84> Grega, zlat si :*
<sasa84> :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-21
<Uporabnik812> oj
<Grega> en problemcek imam, ce slucajno kdo ve..
<Grega> prej je apache serviral index.php, sedaj pa smo dali vmes intro in spremenili" DirectoryIndex intro.html index.php"
<Grega> ampak browserji ucitno cachajo celoten naslov + index.php
<Grega> in se intro sploh ne prikaze
<Grega> tudi ce spremenim index.php, da se cache razveljavi, se vedno poslje request na index.php, in ne jebe intro.htm
 * zdobersek je koncno na stabilni liniji!
 * zdobersek ensues making fun of CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> SillyLemon so silly it no silly no more.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: correctamundo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bomo vidli čez cca 60min :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne! Å¡e prej!
<zdobersek> je res!
<zdobersek> 10:57 sem pris gor!
<CrazyLemon> grem po kokice! this is gonna be fun!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CAN I GET A BET?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the bet is on! če NE padeš..ne rabiš DANES popravit plugina.... če pa padeš...ga še danes popraviš!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa excuse me..grem zdownloadat LOIC
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> !g LOIC
<Pepelka> LOIC | Free Security & Utilities software downloads at SourceForge.net http://sourceforge.net/projects/loic/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: COME AT ME BRO
<CrazyLemon> Your Mathematica for Students for Sites 8.0.4.0 Activation Key, ***** has been extended through March     31, 2013
<CrazyLemon> hoho..najs :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pozdrav.
<zdobersek> Se kr tuki.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek počakaj še malo.. loic is warming up
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: explain your failure!
<zdobersek> Zakaj ne bom danes plugina popravu? Zakaj?!
<CrazyLemon> [11:42:03] <CrazyLemon> zdobersek bomo vidli čez cca 60min :D
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> Oooh.
<zdobersek> Bom prej sel po opravkih, tko da ...
<zdobersek> Y U NO SPEED UP.
<zdobersek> Se 8min!
<zdobersek> Se 5min!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?!
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> Bom prej sel po opravkih, tko da ...
<CrazyLemon> LIAR!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bom pocakal, da vidim tvoj fail v zivo.
<CrazyLemon> pha! zamudil boš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: trgovine so odprte do osmih
<zdobersek> al celo devetih :>
<zdobersek> kakrkol, YOU FAIL
<zdobersek> plugin se fixa kdaj drugic.
<zdobersek> later.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its your lucky day punk
<Grega> grrrrr
<Grega> je rekla "cez 1 uro pridem", ob 10ih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's your ordinary day of failing.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150741658441002&set=a.10150741524346002.457925.51438641001&type=3&permPage=1
<Pepelka> Sirikt 2012 | Facebook
<zdobersek> a to je tko kokr Kony?
<zdobersek> zdej mu pase slaaaadkooooo ...
<CrazyMelon> sup
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<zdobersek> aw yeah
<zdobersek> the pacific na kanalu A
<CrazyLemon> wats dat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: liek, it's Band of Brothers, sam namest Nemcev so Japonci
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek old
<CrazyLemon> but good..very good :)
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a si me že prehitu dns?
<CrazyLemon> o sašo
<CrazyLemon> prehitu? ne..Å¡param z bencinom1
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> sašo?
<CrazyLemon> sašo! zakaj pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dragica? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: The Pacific je letnik 2010
<zdobersek> al 2009
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like i said..old..but good....very good
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> dont you whatevah me kiddo
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1400-3: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1400-3/
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-22
<sasa84> jou
<dhbiker> wassup
<sasa84> oj dhbiker :)
<sasa84> ej, am bo
<sasa84> ti?
<dhbiker> Å¡e kar
<dhbiker> če odmislimo to da je telefon crknil
<dhbiker> pa sem vse vaje prespal xD
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ccc... minus! :D
<dhbiker> ef it
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jst se za en ipit učim...zravn še mal diplomsko pišm :P
<dhbiker> to se lahko vsakemu zgodi
<sasa84> res je
<dhbiker> lepo lepo
<dhbiker> jaz sem včeraj mel enega
<sasa84> jah...zadn izpit :P
<dhbiker> ob 19.00 -.-
<sasa84> aja? in, kok je Å¡lo?
<sasa84> jst ga mam 16.00
<dhbiker> za razliko od prejšnjega je šlo super :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> polz, si pa hitr prlezu gor :)
<CrazyLemon> hm hm hm
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e niso zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> kovček potovalni rdeče-črne barve znamke LEONARDO z zlomljenim ročajem in zadrgo, z vsebino: zavojček cigaret BOSS SILVER, 4x vžigalnik, škatlica vžigalic z napisom BOSS in škatlica NATREEN vrečka z napisom AREXONS in vrečka z napisom PEKARNA POSTOJNA, kava -  100 gr barcaffe (odprto in zalepljeno z lepilnim trakom)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si zgubila potovalni kovček?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ??
<sasa84> wtf? :D
 * sasa84 kadi davidoff gold
<sasa84> kje si pa to najdu CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na dražbi! a kupiš odprto pakiranje barcaffeja? ampak zalepljeno je z lepilnim trakom..tko da je kot novo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<dhbiker> lolol
<sasa84> to pa je huda dražba :P
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..tebe sem omenu zaradi "vrečka z napisom pekarna postojna"..ne zaradi čikov :D
<sasa84> pr men prej pride v poštev pekarna vrhnika...k mat tam dela :P
<sasa84> pač..žito :D
<sasa84> ne pa pekarna postojna...žito rulz!
<CrazyLemon> je... pekarno vrhnika..kruhkoper ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jestvina!!! :D
<dhbiker> DOBER TEK!
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> k sm bla majhna pa smo bli v stanovanju od dedka v kp...smo skoz u jestvino hodil :D
<CrazyLemon> ej..jestvine se pa tudi js spomnem
<CrazyLemon> pol jo je mercator kupu ane?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tok mlaj pa spet nis a ne :P
<sasa84> tam je zdej mečkator ja
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem!
 * CrazyLemon je sedaj na "optiki ki to ni"
<sasa84> mhm..
 * sasa84 je pa lačna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst bi...eggs benedict...Å¡ibej!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !g where is benedict
<Pepelka> Pope Benedict XVI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Benedict_XVI
<CrazyLemon> hell no!
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> kr ti pojdi po eggs benedict
<sasa84> ne, the jajčk pa neb :P
<sasa84> !g eggs benedict
<Pepelka> Eggs Benedict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggs_Benedict
<sasa84> eee, tole!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 napiši teh :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ja...pardon, zatipkala :P
<sasa84> the jajčk LOL
<CrazyLemon> the jajčka od benedicta
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> THE jajčka.. a to zato ker je povezan s TISTIM zgoraj? :D
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ...ti takih nimaš
<CrazyLemon> js mam preprosta jajčka..čisto nič niso THE :(
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa se redno pregleduješ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda! čeprav niso THE še vedno skrbim da so zdrava!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> Merah pa se je nato pognal skozi okno, pri tem pa je v roki še vedno imel pištolo, s katero je streljal v njih. Našli so ga mrtvega pred stavbo.
<CrazyLemon> prekleti psycho
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> ma tist tip k je v franciji streljal folk
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, aja...a so ga dobil?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preberi kaj sm kopiral.. :D
<sasa84> sm brala novico... ma sam d so dobil tega idiota
<zgaga> link?
<BigWhale> sej ga niso dobil
<BigWhale> v bistvu jim je uspesno usel skozi okno
<sasa84> BigWhale, sej so ga dobil...spodi :)
<BigWhale> duhovno jim je usel... na telesno jest nic ne dam! k nisem tolk plehek!
<yang> hehe
<sasa84_> BigWhale, LOL
<BigWhale> sasa84_, tle smo lih ugotovil, da ce glasujes ZA, potem omogocis razveljavo starega ZZZDR, ki je omogocal razvezo svetega zakona med mozem in zeno!!!!
<sasa84_> BigWhale, klinc... eni pač ne grejo skp ane. in mislm d je večji greh vztrajat v zakonu k trpiš kt žvau, k da se ločš...
<BigWhale> ne razumes
<BigWhale> ZDAJ se to lahko nardi... lahko se ljudje locjo! in to mormo ustavit ne smemo dopustit razdiranja druzin! zato glasujmo ZA, za nov zakon
<sasa84_> BigWhale, o ti šit...a ljudje so se zdej lohk ločl???!!!
<sasa84_> o ti bed ej!
<zdobersek> BigWhale: ce bi le Cerkev vedla :>
<CrazyLemon> povezan sem prek XY usernamea
<CrazyLemon> wth :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jst se neb glih s tem hvalla no... :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SpecialLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš ker je username?
<CrazyLemon> 'dvolas' haha :D
<sasa84> dvolas? LOL
<sasa84> nick dvolas ma ne čupavi :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GYSeBEsf4Xk
<Pepelka> Nissan, Nissan, (Ai se eu te pego)  Parodie  deutsch (Autos, Cars)      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e posebi ma rad nissana :P
<zdobersek> Twike ... ?
<sasa84> is twike a car?
<CrazyLemon> it is
<sasa84> od freda kremenčka mašina je pol tud avto...
<sasa84> papa krejzilemonooo bum bum bum bum
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a prevajaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<CrazyLemon> psych-a gledam
<sasa84> raj poglej kšno risanko... bacek jon ipd
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1402-1: libpng vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1402-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a znaš ti tako pet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSNxrEa3Usw&feature=player_embedded ??
<Pepelka> 2yr old Makena sings Adele...so cute      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup... :(
<sasa84> tud če mam 27 :P
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdelo
<CrazyLemon> in 27? liar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> me pa veseli, da gledaš take posnetke CrazyLemon ... a ti očetovski čut vn buta, veselje nad majhnimi mulčki ipd? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah :D
<sasa84> res je... 27 let, 5 mescou :P
<CrazyLemon> sam je mala čist smešna k poskuša neki pet
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čemu laži?!? :D
<sasa84> d ne boš komu povedu d jih mam 84!!!
<sasa84> sam je res luškana punčka...
 * sasa84 pa buta mal vn materinski čut :P
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<alyosha_sql> ooo gutten tag
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 kvaj zdj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon pa ne bom niti pozdravu :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se to sliši? kot tečna muha k leti okrog glave in ne da miru... :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je alyosha_sql!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek matr! se mi je kr zdel znan glas!
<alyosha_sql> pfff
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, wiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> kje si ti miškoooo
<sasa84> joooj, pa krejzija sprašujem kje ej moj ljoško... pa sej veš, si nimam kej z njim pomagat
<alyosha_sql> ja evo u Å¡oli ane
<alyosha_sql> ma ja CrazyLemon itak ne ve da je ziv
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon ni u Å¡ol?
<alyosha_sql> čist
<sasa84> ccc
<alyosha_sql> jah
<sasa84> povej, kaj kej počneš... že u novem fletu?
<alyosha_sql> on je kao hud pa ne rabi
<alyosha_sql> uff
<alyosha_sql> že pol leta še več
<alyosha_sql> od junija
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> fensi Å¡mensi :D
<alyosha_sql> ja ni da ni
<sasa84> a maš tud bie u kopalnc? :)
<sasa84> bide*
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kdaj bo ohcet? :P
<alyosha_sql> jah
<alyosha_sql> ko bojo €
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a me boš povabu? :P
<sasa84> bova s CrazyLemon pol tm kej plesala
<alyosha_sql> ja ja ni panike
<alyosha_sql> :D
 * CrazyLemon ne pleše!
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon komaj čaka da pleše
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> on brejka
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> pa elektrikbugi a ne?
<CrazyLemon> "on" odbrejka domov :P
<alyosha_sql> pa robotdanse
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> danse
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon čist HUD, bl HUD k ubuntu HUD
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 NIČ NI HUDO TAKO KOT UBUNTU HUD!!!!
<CrazyLemon> and thats the fact!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql 12.04 bo mel klasični način..samo zate
<alyosha_sql> no no
<alyosha_sql> pametno
<alyosha_sql> classic pa nč druzga
<alyosha_sql> ne rabi
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql jutri 13.30..in niti minuto pozneje
<alyosha_sql> ofkorz
<alyosha_sql> jz peljem
<alyosha_sql> ze ki si ti uciraj
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> js peljem..ker ni te blo včeraj
<CrazyLemon> in zadnjič sem mel povprečno 5.7 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a oceno? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 porabo! :)
<CrazyLemon> ocena je lih obrnjeno :/
<CrazyLemon> vsaj za  1.
<CrazyLemon> za 2. je malo boljše :)
<sasa84> 7,5 maš povprečje?
<zdobersek> a to potem en poriva avto odzadi?
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v 1. ja
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon vsaj na 8 sprav ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej je 8. v 2. :)
<sasa84> no no...dj me boš prehitu ;)
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek> vidu ravnokar nov(ejs)o snickers reklamo
<zdobersek> the diva.
<sasa84> a ni huda? :(
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje ti živiš za božjo voljo?!!?!?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CE
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I CAN HEAR YOUR JELLY
<CrazyLemon> ffs..idioti pri GVO so zgleda napačno povezali telefonsko številko
<CrazyLemon> zdej tisti ki nas kliče dobi XYZ osebo
<CrazyLemon> prekleti amaterji !
<zdobersek> trolli brez primere, bi reku.
<CrazyLemon> ok...zdej je ves tako kot mora bit..ni vec 'dvolas'
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj ti glumiš :D
<alyosha_sql> dj buhtla ena
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ewo lih smo končali
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<zdobersek> kaj ta se sam iz faksa veze na irc :>
<R33D3M33R> a je sestanek? :)
<R33D3M33R> aja, saj res, ob 19h naj bi bil XD
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> :>
<R33D3M33R> ali ga sploh ni bilo? :P
<zdobersek> ne, nc.
<R33D3M33R> brezveze
<R33D3M33R> no pa v soboto potem XD
<zdobersek> ce tak reces ... :>
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> kaj ta se sam iz faksa veze na irc :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..če pa potrebuje pomoč pri reševanju :D
<CrazyLemon> +nalog
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je res.
<sasa84> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<sasa84> o BigWhale :)
<sasa84> ej BigWhale ... ače se poročim z nafiso boš pol ti daroval 'seme'? :P
<BigWhale> ma sej se ne rabta porocit... kr pritda.. bom obema daroval...
<BigWhale> naenktar!
<BigWhale> naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> a si hotu napisat naenkrat pa nektar pa je pršlo vn naenktar :D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> BigWhale, to bo pol oploditev oz. osemenitev samskih žensk brez biomedicinske pomoči? :P
<BigWhale> sej vseen
<BigWhale> http://twitgoo.com/5mj03q
<sasa84> BigWhale, kdo je ta bejba?
<BigWhale> ena proti zakonu :>
<sasa84> talk to the hand, talk to the hand!!!
<sasa84> vesna vilčnik? :P
<sasa84> društvo za zedinjen svet?
<sasa84> o šit... zdej pa res ne vem, če je društvo za zaščito praženga krompirja kot samostojne jedi po imenu še zmer na prvem mestu :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP63ARSBFSE
<Pepelka> Super Mojca      - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1403-1: FreeType vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1403-1/
<Kami_> jinzo, Grega: ce hoceta kaj za gsoc morta jutri sporocit
<Kami_> jinzo, Grega: ker imam polno prijav pa bom najverjetneje jutri sel skozi in se odlocil kdo je najbolj primeren
<Grega> Kami_: hvala za povabilo, ampak jaz res ne morem..
<sasa84> juhuuuuu uuuuu
<Aseq> ...uuu...uu....u.....u (odmev, kanal je vec || manj prazen)
<sasa84> Aseq, res je :P
 * dhbiker rigne
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> packonko!
<sasa84> dhbiker, a nimaš faxa? :P
<dhbiker> že nazaj
<dhbiker> ;>
<dhbiker> 8-11
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> fensi
<dhbiker> ne da :D
<sasa84> da ne :D
<dhbiker> dolgčas?
<sasa84> noup...se učim
<dhbiker> ni videt :P
<sasa84> pfff
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1401-2: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1401-2/
<zdobersek> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=camelize
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: camelize
<CrazyLemon> #2 camelize is much better
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti maš 11.10 ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i do i do i so do¨
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> lejtr o/
<sasa84> si ja lejtr aligejtr
<alyosha_sql> oo CrazyMelon
<alyosha_sql> di si
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> oo kaj si glasen mona
<CrazyMelon> se prilizuješ asistentu al kaj :D
<CrazyMelon> eee alyosha_sql :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> dj buhtla moram nardit zdj neke neumnosti tu
<alyosha_sql> da gremo čimprej domov
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyMelon> pa naredi
<CrazyMelon> kaj čakaš !
<CrazyMelon> na optiki sploh ne moreš izbrat manjšo hitrost kot 20/20...wtf
<dhbiker> why the hell bi hotel met manj kot 20/20
<alyosha_sql> samo res:D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon kolko €?
<CrazyMelon> dhbiker: povej mi primer ko rabiš 20/20
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: 44€
<alyosha_sql> zmiraj in povsod!
<alyosha_sql> kaj to samo net
<alyosha_sql> al tudi TV al kj?
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: vse
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: povej mi kje ne :P
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: tle se zlatko nekaj matra z nalogo programiranja..ne gre mu lih :D
<CrazyMelon> brb..windows time
<uni4dfx> kakšn naziv maš če končaš FRI VSŠ?
<uni4dfx> prvo stopnjo bolonca
<uni4dfx> v angleščini namreč
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: da vidiš te talente tle...FRI pa tip ne zna dodat svoje dnsje not :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> pravim ti da tej sosolci nasi nevejo da so zivi
<alyosha_sql> vecinoma usaj:D
<CrazyMelon> ma stari
<CrazyMelon> tipom rabi zdej že 20min
<CrazyMelon> da inštalirajo pokerstars
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha_sql> če tip uporablja IE mona...to ti pove use
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> ajde alyosha_sql končaj :D
<alyosha_sql> stari danes bo dolga mona
<alyosha_sql> mamo 2 naloge
<alyosha_sql> in usaka ma 2 notri
<alyosha_sql> naredi mi funkcijo v c-ju da iuz malih črk nardi velike v nekem nizu
<Aseq> for(i = 0; i <n; i++) if(is_lower(niz[i])) niz[i] = 'A' + (niz[i] - 'a');
<CrazyMelon> vse črke spremeni iz malih v velike ?
<Aseq> sori
<Aseq> cakam bus
<CrazyMelon> a ni nek lib za to ?
<lynxlynxlynx> tole odštevanje ni varno, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> za ascii bo kul, sicer pa slab pristop
<Aseq> pa toupper
<CrazyMelon> toupper(char)
<alyosha_sql> ma moras nardit svojo funkcijo
<alyosha_sql> primerjat ja z
<alyosha_sql> asci nekako
<alyosha_sql> pac it skozi use in videt katere so male in anrdit vn velike
<alyosha_sql> sigurno je kak lib za to ja :) samo ga ne smemo uporabit
<alyosha_sql> ker čene naloga nima smisla
<Aseq> if (__ >= 'a' && __ <= 'z')
<Aseq> reci da nima pomena da se to ukvarjate ce boste potem strani oblikovali
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> to nam usi pravijo:DD
<Aseq> alyosha_sql, drzim pesti da ne bos kakih multibyte znakov dobil
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: kaj čakaš
<CrazyMelon> pajac je že!
<frojnd> http://capture.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> Canon capture
<frojnd> http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK
<Pepelka> CHDK Wiki
<frojnd> sej si lahko sposodm mal to ane? :)
<frojnd> http://www.breezesys.com/
<Pepelka> Breeze Systems - Digital Camera Workflow Software: Browser, Downloader, Canon Remote Capture
<frojnd> http://gphoto.org/doc/remote/
<Pepelka> gPhoto - Doc :: Remote controlling cameras
<frojnd> http://sabsik.com/Cam2Com/
<Pepelka> Cam2Com - Digital Camera Control Software
<frojnd> http://www.lua.org/
<Pepelka> The Programming Language Lua
<frojnd> http://www.lighttpd.net/
<Pepelka> lighttpd  fly light
<frojnd> ok ..
<dhbiker> spam..
<frojnd> :>
<dhbiker> death to spammers
<zdobersek> freedom to the internet
<Kami_> jinzo, Grega: ^^
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfanAG--SBk
<Pepelka> Alen in Siniša sta PROTI      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tema majkemi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> XD
<uni4dfx> Višek inteligence
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj je tist paket za windows 7 k izbriše neke programe in potem win7 laufa hitreje ?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je uradni MS program
<miha> čer
<dhbiker> ohai o/
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> \o.o/
<zdobersek> los duplos siamesi
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/2EPSLVrq
<Pepelka> 1.)  Sestavi funkcijo, ki dobi za parameter seznam celih ötevil. Postavimo se n - Pastebin.com
<Sky[x]> i zna kdo razlozit 1. nalogo 2 primer od ket -2 ? pa potem se 2. nalogo ? :D
<Sky[x]> mi*
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-24
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek weirdo..pejt spat jebela cesta..sobota je!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ditto?
<zdobersek> al se sploh spat nisi sel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh
<CrazyLemon> sm Å¡el spat
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm zdej šel dražbo prečekirat
<CrazyLemon> pa so sama stara kolesa..pa miljarda ljudi
<zdobersek> mi mamo pa cistilno akcijo
<zdobersek> okna pucemo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek haha :D
<zdobersek> ni smesno, je pa mrzlo
<sasa84> jow
<sasa84> hej hou
<lynxlynxlynx> zmaga :D
<CrazyLemon> 1:0 ?
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak cpu hladilnik za majhn dnar? :)
<miha> čer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57403888-71/man-steals-laptop-goes-back-to-apologize-steals-another-laptop/
<Pepelka> Man steals laptop, goes back to apologize, steals another laptop | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<zdobersek> A man who stole a laptop arrives at the victim's house because he says the police told him to come and apologize. He then steals the replacement.
<zdobersek> No biggie, je policija bla ze za kej hujsga kriva.
<miha> smešno na tv.. noben ne bi varčeval pri sebi :)
<zdobersek> jst bi!
<zdobersek> ce bi mel dost denarja za varcevat :>
<zdobersek> spend ALL the money!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nabav si sugar daddya k te bo financiral :p
<zdobersek> !g sugar daddy
<Pepelka> Sugar daddy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_daddy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ... premozen?
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odvisno ..katero področje te zanima? duhovno - zelo..financno - not really :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/zracnahlajenja/schyte-shuriken-b.html         a ma kdo kaj takega?
<Pepelka> Scythe Shuriken Rev.B :: Zračna hlajenja :: AGT Računalniki d.o.o.
<zdobersek> APU tega ne rabi!
<CrazyLemon> apu ne! ampak shitty ventilator k pride zravn pa rabi :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: be not silly!
<zdobersek> na APU lahk pihas, bo dovolj.
<zdobersek> ventilator je pa overkill.
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre..ker je glasn prasec
<CrazyLemon> fan2:          2836 RPM
<zdobersek> BUT YOU LIKE IT LOUD!
<CrazyLemon> I DONT
<zdobersek> lol @ Pijemo z Bizijem
<CrazyLemon> je... bizija..men se spi
<CrazyLemon> pa niti 10 ura ni
<zdobersek> kot da telo ve, da se ura prestavlja.
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
<Sky[x]> jst ma pa cist ritem zjeban ;/
<miha> jst grem pa spat, ker se mi drugega ne da :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-25
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :D
<sasa84> abraham lynxlynxlynxIS :D
<lynxlynxlynx> wut
<sasa84> mal te hecam;)
<sasa84> sm pa razmišlala, čeb ime za wifi spremenila... kao abraham linksys :D
<sasa84> kle en sosed ma wifi draško
<sasa84> en ma oxygen...
<sasa84> jst pa pač priimk ... sam ni inovativn a veš to :P
<sasa84> bi mogl bit kj bl spešl :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<sasa84> vsaj...marichi al pa kej tazga :P
<lynxlynxlynx> wififi
<sasa84> mariachi :D
<sasa84> fi-wifi
<sasa84> butale :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sasa84
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bah..zgleda bom fasal prehlad :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne govor...naša ma pa eno črevesno virozo...sam čakm d še jst dobilm
<sasa84> u sredo pa zadn izpit :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ vaša?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, mami ja
<CrazyLemon> ah
 * CrazyLemon čist  zmatran
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Tardus> Zdravo, vsem!  Ali mi kdo lahko pve, kako se instalirajo tuji jeziki v X-chat (rusko npr.) in slovenščine v gedit ?
<CrazyLemon> ti bi rad mel menije v ruščini ?
<CrazyLemon> ali bi rad samo pisal v ruščini ?
<Tardus> ja, pišem na en ruski chat, pa me zafrkava seveda pravopis, bi blo dobro imeri pri roki speller...?
<Tardus> samo pisal, meniji so angleško ok
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> moraš uporabit ruski charset
<Tardus> ja to ni problem, to imam, anpak v x-cjatu trenutno samo angleski spellet
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti želiš samo črkovalnik'
<Tardus> spelling-checker
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Tardus> ja, samo črkovalnik bi bilo fino imet
<CrazyLemon> Tardus
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<Tardus> saj v veliko aplikacij (urejevalnik teksta ) itd to ni problem, za x-chat pa nisem našel nekih pametnih navodil,
<CrazyLemon> LANG=ru:en:sl xchat &
<CrazyLemon> kopiraj tole vrstico
<CrazyLemon> zapri xchat
<CrazyLemon> odpri terminal
<CrazyLemon> in jo prilepi v terminal
<Tardus> jo, hvala, sem nekaj podobnega že probaval, pa takrat ni ratalo, sedaj ponovno probam
<Tardus> jurij@jurij-nx9105:~$ LANG=ru:en:sl xchat &
<Tardus> [1] 8539
<Tardus> jurij@jurij-nx9105:~$
<Tardus> (process:8539): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Tardus> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Tardus> (xchat:8539): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Tardus> to je napisal terminal ?
<CrazyLemon> Tardus emm.. veš kaj sem pozabil
<CrazyLemon> moraš še namestit aspell-ru
<CrazyLemon> če še nimaš
<Tardus> je ta aspell kaj različen od    hun spella?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je hun spell ? :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..očitno je različen :D
<CrazyLemon> xchat naj bi uporabljal aspell
<CrazyLemon> in tukaj ti hun spell ne pomaga kaj preveč
<Tardus> mi napišeš prosim komandno vrstico za  aspell, da ne bom preveč iskal okoli?
<CrazyLemon> Tardus
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install aspell-ru
<Tardus> aspell se je  instaliral, v x-chat pa ne gre , enako kot prej?
<CrazyLemon> Tardus ja..zapri xchat pa zaženi tisti ukaz
<Tardus> CrazyLemon, hvala, se je nekaj postavilo, ; sedaj grem pa probat, če dela, potem enako naložim še slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> Tardus ne pozabi omogočit spell check v nastavitvah
<Tardus> ok, bom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ spat
<CrazyLemon> takoj!
<sasa84_> am...ja :P
<CrazyLemon> takoj sm reku!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja noooo
<sasa84> sam Å¡e mal :P
<CrazyLemon> ne boš se več cajbrala s tovornjakarjem...dost je blo za danes!
<sasa84> plizzz CrazyLemon sam Å¡e mal...zdj gluh nove scanie gledava :P
<sasa84> glih*
<CrazyLemon> pha..man pa mercedes..drugo saksa
<sasa84> scania je najbolš
<dhbiker> o.O
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidiš..dhbikerjev izraz pove vse..scania saks
<sasa84> ej, sweden rulz!
<sasa84> scania...volvo...pol pa dolg nč :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.noom.com/cardiotrainer/tracks.php?trackId=707357576&sig=f3a35c9e76812a568648abd227ccf9d0d16ad428
<CrazyLemon> današnji log
<Pepelka> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat bil moker! samo čez mejo sm šel..pa je takoj začel dež..medtem pa 5km stran od meje pa nič :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tko te država hrvaška kaznuje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bog..ne hrvaška!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> zdj pa grem res u pančevo ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj človk ne ve kaj je huj :P
<sasa84> pridkani bodte miški ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 true that...and on that bomb shell
<CrazyLemon> good night
<sasa84> <3,14
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-18
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡... Å¡e pijem kavo.. :/
<stupidBYdefault> jutro vseeno
<stupidBYdefault> Jutro vsem prisotnim, v MB prijatno sneži, sosednji pes še vedno laja na istega poštarja, ki je preskočil ograjo in si postregel sladico.. jaz pa prijetno na toplem za delom.. :P
<lupastro> jutro....jaz pa gledam na FB slike zasneženih cest in mojega subija kako se umiva v dežju v eni od izolskih ulic :(
<lupastro> bala
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne gledam mojega kako se umiva v dežju ker sm ga pol ure nazaj pustil na servisu :D
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> fensi
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil fensi ne bi bil na servisu :>
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<dz0ny> f(ck, sem mislil rantat nad nečem pa sem pozabil kaj, takšen dan je danes
<dz0ny> aja launchpad sux, je čez noč poslal 14 mailov kako nekaj ne more uploadat, ker interni strežnik ne dela
<dz0ny> pa sneg/dež pada
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: če ima servis si fensi ker si verjetno še eden od redkih slovencev, ki si ga lahko privošči, če pa imaš okvaro, jebatga...
<zdobersek> sneg
<zdobersek> sneg?
<zdobersek> 18. marec
<zdobersek> booyah
<zdobersek> sneg.
<lupastro> sej bo verjetno tudi 15. aprila :)
<lupastro> hehe
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/2GO5 joomla vs ruska podmornica
<Seniorita> joomla vs ruska podmornica | ScreenCloud
<CrazyLemon> lupastro okvara je..ampak upam da jo krije garancije
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Backup IMAP Email Accounts Using nopriv.py  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CNQwj0n7em4/easily-backup-imap-email-accounts-using.html
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj dajo gumbe v set za preživetje? oO
<stupidBYdefault> lynxlynxlynx,  gumbe?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ne take za tipkovnice
<lynxlynxlynx> niti ne panic button
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm razumel kot gumbe za srajce
<stupidBYdefault> heh :) mogoče pa je čaroben? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1765-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1765-1/
<stupidBYdefault> si morda dobil silk zraven?
<stupidBYdefault> lynxlynxlynx, v nekaterih primerih.. ko ti zmanjka/primanjkuje cvirna.. se uporabi gumb, za zaprtje rane..
<lynxlynxlynx> japakajše
<stupidBYdefault> heh.. al pa je enemu padel s srajce, pa se je zapakiralo ? :)
<stupidBYdefault> !seen AndIrc_57
 * stupidBYaccident is using a HTC Wildfire running Android 2.2.1 (FRG83D)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a ni bilo govora da je gumb za sesanje ko si dehidriran?
<stupidBYdefault> lol.. je isto, če se ugrizneš v jezik...
<stupidBYdefault> še gumba ne rabiš :)
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk isto polna usta krvi ter polna usta sline?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. očitno sem malo izpustil... kri ste omenjali?
<CrazyLemon> kako kri?
<stupidBYdefault> jaz ko rabim slino, za zalimat lim na rizli, se ugriznem v jezik...
<CrazyLemon> ti si omenjal kri
<lynxlynxlynx> hidratacija?? sej gumb je brez vode
<stupidBYdefault> gumb sam po sebi ja...
<CrazyLemon> lynx..ko imaš suha usta naj bi dal v usta gumb ter ga sesal
<stupidBYdefault> ali pa ga namakal v vodo? :)
<stupidBYdefault> kako poiščeš neko osebo?
<stupidBYdefault> a ni ukaz !seen?
<CrazyLemon> The theory of doing so is two fold; 1) the saliva will temporarily satisfy your thirst. 2) while sucking on the pebble or button your mouth is closed and forces you to breathe through your nose thus reducing the amount of moisture lost from breathing.
<stupidBYdefault> :) bravo, CrazyLemon
<stupidBYdefault> mmm...če bom še par let se tukaj zadrževal, se bom še kaj naučil :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Yourself-Less-Thirsty
<CrazyLemon> #1
<Seniorita> How to Make Yourself Less Thirsty: 6 steps (with pictures)
<CrazyLemon> nič ni zihr dokler beara grillsa ne prašamo
<stupidBYdefault> ill google it..
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: koga?
<stupidBYdefault> hehehehe.. jaz sem Å¡el raje googlat..
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bear grylls :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs đony..a res ne veš beara :D
<CrazyLemon> bosanci so naredili eno f'in hudo parodijo na beara gryllsa :D
<zdobersek> so tud oni pil srednji tok?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omenjajo tudi to ja :>
<stupidBYdefault> aha, moj telefon je Å¡el spat :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Adds Legal Notice to System Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NysOCSa8FX0/ubuntu-13-04-adds-legal-notice-to-system-settings
<stupidBYdefault> a obstaja kakšna brezplačna- polno delujoča -  verzija Teamviverja?
<dz0ny> TeamViewer
<stupidBYdefault> am.. ja.. deluje.. le.. po 5 min izklopi connection
<stupidBYdefault> s hitrostjo neta na mojem telefonu pa v tem času ravno pridem do mape, ki jo rabim..
<CrazyLemon> zakaj dostopaš do mape prek teamviewerja in ne sambe?
<dz0ny> Pol nimaš temviverja, men na ipadu delu tud do urce
<stupidBYdefault> ? fuck... več verzij? ali jeba, ker ni registered?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti resno, zakaj mamo pa sftp?
<stupidBYdefault> sftp?
<stupidBYdefault> am...
<stupidBYdefault> hej... laik sem...
<stupidBYdefault> za sambo se spomnim, da smo jo enkrat že nekaj brcali sem ter tja... ko sem v virtual mashini rabil dostop do hd na usb
<stupidBYdefault> samo takrat ni Å¡lo, sem pa pol preko shared files/folder to uredil
<stupidBYdefault> je pa blem, ker je komp, ki bi ga sedaj potreboval, brez linuxa
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ne bi pol kr sshfs ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..možnosti je ogromno..omenil sem sam eno :)
<stupidBYdefault> podnapise prosim?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. a ne predvajate več "poslušate radio terminal" na začetku?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope broke android
<dz0ny> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: hah
<stupidBYdefault> radio terminal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno? :)
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ja..radio terminal
<dz0ny> dejte mi razložit kaj so boldana pa tiskane besede na web?
<zdobersek> wat?
<dz0ny> jp, ni delalo prek weba, znotraj appa sem moral pa proxy nardit, ki je preskočil prvih 5s
<CrazyLemon> <b>[a-zA-Z]</b>?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: ja radio poslušaš v terminalu http://screencloud.net/img/thumbs/160x160_6030276d8dea606fd9245f12659a54c2.png
<stupidBYdefault> ok, jaz še niti tega nisem pogruntal, kako pripraviš linux do tega, da ti YTD  ali nekaj podobnega deluje.. :(
<zdobersek> web?
<dz0ny> tko men SEO mojster piše
<stupidBYdefault> http://www.internet-radio.com/ ni dovolj?
<Seniorita> Internet Radio Stations
<stupidBYdefault> bravo Seniorita  :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: vprasej ga, ce se mu zdi, da zasluzi premalo
<dz0ny> cak da se kej preberem, mam 11 strani :)
<stupidBYdefault> hja,,, toti poslovni načrti se tudi vlečejo kot čreve od slona
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> Uporablja kdo shotwell ali pa ve kako se nastavi da prepozna kartico za uvoz slik tudi če nima dcim mape
<stupidBYdefault> shotwell ja, samo dalje ti ne morem pomagat :(
<dz0ny> - razen tega da grem v kodo spreminjat
<dz0ny> :(
<stupidBYdefault> zakaj pa ne narediš mape in daš slike tja?
<dz0ny> stupid mobitel je
<stupidBYdefault> nima external sd?
<dz0ny> ma samo shotwell ne zna pogledat tja
<dz0ny> recimo http://redmine.yorba.org/projects/shotwell/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/camera/ImportPage.vala#L1184
<dz0ny> on pogleda dcim, sony, pa private mape
<dz0ny> pa pokaže slike
<Seniorita> /src/camera/ImportPage.vala - shotwell - Yorba Redmine
<dz0ny> da bi pogledal pod photos, pa Å¡e niso posumili
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa če daš sd ven, pa slike premakneš preko kompa tja?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, to kar si poslal... je to celoten program od znotraj?
<stupidBYdefault> ali le.. neke vrste .cfg file?
<dz0ny> ne to je program :) je treba prevest
<stupidBYdefault> zanimivo,,, spominja na html
<dz0ny> ee not
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> čeprav kakšne DSL pa že mrbit :)
<stupidBYdefault> dsl?
<dz0ny> opravilu prirejen jezik
<dz0ny> !t en sl domain-specific language
<Seniorita> domensko specifičnih jezikov
<stupidBYdefault> aha, hvala
<stupidBYdefault> se pravi.. vsak prog.. ima svoj način..
<dz0ny> Google expected to unify chat under the name Babble, whats wrong with talk
<stupidBYdefault> eh... those assholes
<CrazyLemon> unify chat? a ni sam en chat?
<dz0ny> gmail chat, plus chat, talk v androidu, talk v chrome, messanger v plus
<stupidBYdefault> fuck...
<stupidBYdefault> opet Å¡tala z novimi izgledi...
<stupidBYdefault> fb-a sploh ne znam uporabljat.. :(
<dz0ny> messanger v google plus za androida
<CrazyLemon> sej je to sam en chat.. na raznih napravah/browserjih
<stupidBYdefault> ko bi vsaj vedel, kje izbrišam profil
<CrazyLemon> še vedno uporabljaš samo gtalk
<stupidBYdefault> jaz uporabljam gtalk
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault verjetno v nastavitvah ? :)
<dz0ny> crazy, erjetno to pomeni konec xmmp
<stupidBYdefault> hja.. saj si bom moral en dan vzeti čas, pa se z nekom zmenit, da mi malo pomaga...
<stupidBYdefault> ker.. preko mojega tela. ne morem gor...
<dz0ny> verjetno*
<stupidBYdefault> ker bi mi moglo verification code poslat, pa mi je ne, če delim wi-fi z kompom... :(
<stupidBYdefault> in Å¡ele ko izklpim, pride sms z codo :(
<stupidBYdefault> škoda, da nimam kakega zaupanja vrednega kolega, da bi mu rekel, naj se vpiše z mojim geslom, pa tisto izklopi
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> "no body gets, too much heaven no more..." hihihihihi Bee Gees
<stupidBYdefault> nix.. Å¡ibam.. pozdravite uporabnika Sterna zame...
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<sterna> uporabnico.
<stupidBYdefault> ok, pol pa uporabnico..
<sterna> hehe
<stupidBYdefault> o, Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo.. nix se ne oglasiš :)
<sterna> zdravo
<sterna> ja delam
<stupidBYdefault> ja, vem kako je to.. bil tam
<stupidBYdefault> dobri stari cajti :(
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: sej vidiš, da une grdobije proba samo kot optimizacijo in potem preišče vse
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, scrollbar
<stupidBYdefault> nix.. Å¡ibam, lepo bodite
<lynxlynxlynx> xao
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: hm ne preišče, sploh ne prikaže naprave v uvoznem meniju če nima ene od zgornjih map
<lynxlynxlynx> če je to problem shotwella, potem ni v isti funkciji - tam gre na koncu iskat od / naprej
<dz0ny> ja nekje mora bit Å¡e da preveri za mape
<dz0ny> samo sem samo to našel
<dz0ny> aja pa za /dcim/i
<dz0ny> še niso slišal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/lela.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> vljudni keylogger
<stupidBYdefault> sterna
<stupidBYdefault> si Å¡e tu?
<sterna> sem
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje sem dobil, pa nimam pojma, o odg..
<stupidBYdefault> 9/11 - dogodek
<stupidBYdefault> baje bi naj bili neki filmi posneti o tem...
<sterna> mhm?
<sterna> kaj je pa vprasanje?
<stupidBYdefault> prepiram se z mojo, da so/niso bili namenoma podrti/napadeni objekti
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> ti misls da so se savdijci ponesrec zaletel not?
<sterna> in so v resnici zeleli nekaj drugega?
<CrazyLemon> mogoce so iskali mcdonalds :/
<sterna> fly-in
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1766-1: pam-xdg-support vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1766-1/
<stupidBYdefault> ne, jaz mislim, da so se američani "zmotili" v razlagi, da so bili savdijci... ker.. se res ne izzide... twinsa, sta bila načrtovana trdno, varno, četudi zadeneta dva letala noter... istočasno
<sterna> ha?
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<sterna> to si neki narobe zracunal
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: http://xkcd.com/966/ https://xkcd.com/690/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Jet Fuel
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. in Pentagon bi naj zadelo letalo?
<sterna> razen ce mislis da imajo raketni izstrelki not plac za landing gear in motorje od airlinerjev...
<sterna> ja.
<stupidBYdefault> ha ha ha
<sterna> ampak vseeno
<stupidBYdefault> ne resno.. ugrabili so letalo v USA
<stupidBYdefault> a ne?
<sterna> zakaj se to tebe tice?
<sterna> mislim, who cares?
<stupidBYdefault> i care :(
<sterna> why?
<stupidBYdefault> i founf out .. i am starting to hate people...
<sterna> jah
<stupidBYdefault> we are cancer for earth
<sterna> eh pa jade
<stupidBYdefault> ok... kaj pa neredimo koristnega ZA zemljo?
<stupidBYdefault> izvolimo Kanglerja? da se počasneje vozimo, več porabimo?
<stupidBYdefault> :/
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> jaz nimam avtomobila
<sterna> koristnega za zemljo?
<sterna> za molten ball of iron?
<sterna> why would you even... anything?
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<stupidBYdefault> will explain lather.. :(
<sterna> later.
<stupidBYdefault> hvala, Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> later
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<lynxlynxlynx> napačno vprašanje
<lynxlynxlynx> <stupidBYdefault> ok... kaj pa neredimo koristnega ZA zemljo?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ti narediš koristnega?
<lynxlynxlynx> klasična projekcija
<sterna> jaz nic ne morem
<sterna> na geoloski casovni skali sploh obstajam ne
<sterna> ce bi zivel par sto milijonov let bi mogoce lahko mal pomagal hladit sredico
<lynxlynxlynx> na geo časovnici res težko karkoli narediš
<sterna> ma men se zdi da se stupidBYdefault samo mal nerodno izraza
<sterna> in hoce rect kaj lahko mi naredimo za njegovo zivljensko okolje
<lynxlynxlynx> sej, *mi*, ne on
<sterna> on bi rad lezal v zlatorumeni topli travci z laptopom v roki in prijetno sapico v laseh
<sterna> grizljal veliko, socno, a kljub temu divje jabolko
<sterna> v senci kosatega drevesa
<sterna> in vse bi blo fino
<sterna> pri tem pa pozablja da ima izjemno sreco, da se je rodil ravno v zmernem pasu, da ravno zdaj, ko se ljudje malo manj koljejo, da ravno zdaj, ko je ze nekdo izumil centralno kurjavo in ravno zdaj, ko imamo elektriko
<sterna> ce bi se ene 150 let pocakal bi pa bil se srecnejsi, ker bi zivel v popolni pasivni hisi, imel prakticno zastonj elektricno energijo, ne bi proizvajal skoraj nobenih smeti in bi se lahko ukvarjal s poljubno stvarjo, ker mu ne bi bilo treba delat
<sterna> no, razen ce v teh 150 letih ne dozivimo kaksnega GRB od preblizu
<sterna> what a waste.
<zdobersek> sun is so bri-
<sterna> zdobersek: http://gifsforum.com/images/gif/other/grand/9bb40de39443ed6563528da287fd9101.gif
<macek123> živjo
<lynxlynxlynx> xao
<sterna> o, kako gre kej planet
<stupidBYdefault> brb, samo prevedem nekaj.. pa pridem Å¡e malo sem
<stupidBYdefault> aja.. no, jaz sem si naredil zastonj elektriko doma...
<stupidBYdefault> preko neodium magnetov in par alternatorjev :)
<stupidBYdefault> tam enih.. 0.000000000000001% pomaga
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<sterna> kul
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<sterna> ko se bos odklopil z omrezja sporoci :)
<stupidBYdefault> too late
<macek123> hm bi mi kdo znal pomagat :( tole napiše ko hočem photoshop inštalirat fixme:file:MoveFileWithProgressW MOVEFILE_WRITE_THROUGH unimplemented
<sterna> macek123: ne bo delal u wine
<macek123> kak da ne če pa enim dela
<macek123> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607
<stupidBYdefault> am... Sterna.. little help
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop CS6 (13.0)
<stupidBYdefault> tisti dve pikici, ki jih nemci dajo na o u a... je kakšna character map?
<sterna> a?
<sterna> ne vem, a mas slovensko tipkovnco?
<sterna> ö ä ë ü ï
<stupidBYdefault> ja ščž
<stupidBYdefault> e to...
<stupidBYdefault> ja
<stupidBYdefault> čakaj... bom kar kopiral :)
<stupidBYdefault> hvala ti
<sterna> potem pritisni alt-gr+? in o za ö
<sterna> ? je dve tipki levo od backspace
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Unbuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39897/#p39897
<stupidBYdefault> ne ni...
<stupidBYdefault> vprašaj naredim šift + dve levo od backspace
<sterna> ja, pritisni in drzi alt-gr in pritisni ?
<sterna> potem pa spusti in pritisni o
<dz0ny> nameščam ubuntu 14,1. lol
<macek123> ma kdo kakšno idejo kaj naj naredim? ker sm zelo navajen na photoshop in ne bi rad gimpa... :(
<dz0ny> cs2 se da pognat
<dz0ny> macek123: tle mas http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Seniorita> [How To] Install Photoshop CS2 in WINE | OMG! Ubuntu!
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš z različnimi wine različicami
<stupidBYdefault> macek123, si dobee
<stupidBYdefault> macek123, si dober v photoshopu?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: namestit se ne da, lahko pa poženeš z win namestitve
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e vedno ne dela pravilno, no vsaj meni ni
<lynxlynxlynx> večina je ocenila s silver, tako da perfekcije ni za pričakovat
<dz0ny> meni web export ni delal
<dz0ny> lahko pa da win 1.5 kaj porpavi
<dz0ny> popravi*
<macek123> ja recimo Stupidbydefault.
<macek123> dz0ny hvala
<stupidBYdefault> a bi ta wine poglnal tudi nfs u2?
<stupidBYdefault> mogoče bi te moja žena potrebovala... za plakate
<stupidBYdefault> zainteresiran?
<macek123> uf nisem ravno preveč spreten samo osnove obvladam ki jih pa rabim za en projekt
<macek123> a me bo žena pretepla če bo grdo ;)
<stupidBYdefault> dvomim.. bi pa takoj dala kekšen cent manj
<stupidBYdefault> :/
<macek123> glede igre maš tukaj http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2846
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Need For Speed: Underground 2 Retail
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<macek123> np
<macek123> zgleda da inštaler ne dela ampak igra očitno da ja (silver in gold ocene)
<macek123> oh sam to je pa res super adobe daje photoshop zastonj ;)
<macek123> sej 6ke ne bom rabu vrjetn če jo pa bom pa lahko grem v windoze pa nardim
<stupidBYdefault> maček, send link
<macek123> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Seniorita> [How To] Install Photoshop CS2 in WINE | OMG! Ubuntu!
<macek123> ampak rabš met adobe id seveda ampak lahko se registriraš zastonj
<macek123> https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads&pid=4485850
<macek123> tuki maš še direct link
<Seniorita> Adobe - CS2 Downloads
<stupidBYdefault> cs2?
<stupidBYdefault> uf.. ne bo delal :(
<stupidBYdefault> prešvoh mashina
<stupidBYdefault> že pred CS verzijami, več ni šlo.. :(
<macek123> www.cigani.si pa si upgrajdaj mašino... ne sej ne.
<stupidBYdefault> macek123... :( come on... dont be a baby now
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ti tudi ne voziš masseratija, če si ga (še) ne moreš privoščiti
<macek123> pa kupiš samo ohišje pa motor od hrošča pa je
<macek123> isti efekt na zunanjosti :)
<stupidBYdefault> :))))
<macek123> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313765_462839643787977_1248958816_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1248958816
<macek123> ahahaha :D
<stupidBYdefault> najprej more nekdo kupiti tole pol pa lahko -> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/htc/prodam-4-telefone--1285810562.html?aclct=1362856166
<Seniorita> Prodam 4 telefone! Lahko posebaj.. :: bolha.com
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<macek123_> Učiteljica: kaj je nasprotno od smeha ? Učenec: sex. Učiteljica: kako sex ? Učenec: pa lepo, u smehu je ha ha ha, pri sex-u pa ah ah ah.
<macek123_> :D
<sterna> vsak dan kaj novega izvemo
<sterna> o
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tukej?
<sterna> ze ksno uro ni nc reku
<macek123_> nekdo ga je dal v kosilo
<sasa84> :\
<macek123_> če razumeš šalo
<stupidBYdefault> čer, sasa84
<stupidBYdefault> prišla z mraza?
<sasa84> oj stupidBYdefault
<sasa84> noup
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<macek123_> samo ena kratka anketa iz radovednosti: a tukaj kdo uporablja arch linux? :)
<sasa84> uporabljajo...sam ne vem kdo :)
<sasa84> niso vsi na ubuntuju :)
<stupidBYdefault> arch, a?
<stupidBYdefault> grem downloadad..
<stupidBYdefault> bbl
<sasa84> ej, kaj je un poljak, k je naredu nek css al kaj? k mamo na ubuntu.si prosojnice?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja?
<macek123> se vpravičujem ampak tale irc client rad lagga :)
<macek123> morm si naložit irssi
<macek123> aja drgač pa priporočam arch linux da probate če bi radi mel svoj kustomiziran distro :)
<zdobersek> wazzaaa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgjwjaBJ5Do
<Seniorita> Tokyo Breakfast - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> 2006??
<zdobersek> fo sho
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/18/valve-hands-on-vr-mode/
<Seniorita> Playing an actual game with Oculus Rift: hands-on with Valve's Team Fortress 2 'VR Mode'
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo? VR TF2? :>
<sterna> odvisno kaj VR pomen
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39898/#p39898
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> top gear se je že končal
<zdobersek> mhm mhm
<CrazyLemon> so not cool
<CrazyLemon> tisti trip po africi je bil za 18. sezono sneman..ne 19.
<CrazyLemon> afriki*
<zdobersek> doh!
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da nimaš pojma o čem govorim..sam spoštujem tvoje replye
<zdobersek> odlicno.
<zdobersek> sasa84_: \o\ |o| /o/
<sasa84_> jou jou jou zdobersek
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Lightworks Video Shows Off Progress on Linux Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/60sbC6t7Qk4/new-lightworks-video-shows-off-progress-on-linux-client
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1767-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1767-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1768-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1768-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1769-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1769-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Beautiful Numix GTK3 Theme Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/34Br3HCVFJY/beautiful-numix-gtk3-theme-released.html
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-19
<sterna> o
<miha> o
<sterna> sm te hotu vprasat ce s kej razocaran k so antirodeta izvolil :)
<miha> nism. sam Å¡koda, da se ne morem ti smejat :D
<miha> sm pa vesel, da je sasa84 zadovoljna s papežem, pol je že ok :)
<zdobersek> je tanovi papa kej manj konzervativen?
<miha> odvisn, kaj za tebe konzervativn. glede seksa in splavov, nikakor ne. se pa zavzema za revne in drugače uboge.
<sterna> ej, super je
<sterna> mislm, js bi pricakoval tak attitude cerkve kot ga ma ta papez
<miha> sterna: tud če ne podpira "družinskega zakonika"?
<sterna> je velik lazje spostovat institucijo ki daje tudi zgled, ne samo pridige
<sterna> eh
<sterna> marsikdo ne podpira druzinskega zakonika
<sterna> motiti se je clovesko.
<zdobersek> bom pocaku na te jake spremembe, pa potem ocenjujem
<miha> zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcF_Zod21Ac
<Seniorita> Pope Francis explains reason behind name choice, wants 'Church for poor' - YouTube
<sterna> nerealno je od papeza prcakvat da bo delil kondome, da dejansko pozna in razume jezusove nauke se pa men zdi dost osnovn job requirement
<lynxlynxlynx> dans je v pipi kde release event
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsme
<stupidBYdefault> vsem
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627710/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<stupidBYdefault> hvala Seniorita
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<miha> stupidBYdefault: virtualbox-dkms - x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms
<miha> morda to manjka?
<stupidBYdefault> včeraj je delalo.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> ne razumem.. sesutje virtualke?
<miha> ne razumem niti jst
<stupidBYdefault> ne me sexat.. sedaj pa dela normalno
<stupidBYdefault> WTF?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39899/#p39899
<stupidBYdefault> mogoče ga je startup zmedel?
<stupidBYdefault> ker imam login-sutostart našitman
<stupidBYdefault> hvala, miha
 * miha nč naredu :p
<stupidBYdefault> bil pripravljen pomagat :) + poslal link
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39900/#p39900
<stupidBYdefault> Seniorita, kaj ti to?
<miha> stupidBYdefault: seniorita je izpisala nove komentarje na ubuntu.si forumu
<stupidBYdefault> grem.. lp, vsem
<CrazyLemon> pejt..lp tudi teb
<miha> CrazyLemon: dan
<CrazyLemon> živjo miha
<miha> kako? :)
 * miha se sekira ob typo3
<dz0ny> Kaj se pa sekiras?
<CrazyLemon> miha zmatrano :)
<miha> dz0ny: cel spisek
<miha> dz0ny: recimo, pr modulu news (tx_news) ne znam v breadcrumbs dodat, vsi primeri so za tt_news
<miha> in me ornk moti
<miha> pa ko mam za to detail view, bi tisto stran rad skril, ker že mam v url (od realurl) da je to članek
<miha> zoprno je to novice/stran/modul/ime_novice
<miha> do templatov sploh še nism prišu :)
<dz0ny> zihr lahko interni request handler spreminjaš
<miha> zihr se da ane. khm, in kaj naj :)
<dz0ny> drugače pa se mi zdi da ima typo3 java sindrom :) AbstractMIljontaužnt
<miha> dz0ny: breadcrumbs?
<dz0ny> kako so pa narejene drobtince, vlečejo iz ex_news ali imaš na osnovi request handlerja
<miha> primer ko vleče iz tt_news npr
<miha> http://typo3.reea.net/fileadmin/template/goodPractice/res/breadcrumb.ts
<miha> ta je daljši, so tud krajše verzije
<miha> ampak to mi s tem news modulom pač ne naredi nč
<miha> in krkoli googlam, je sam za tt_news
<stupidBYaccident> evo me..
<stupidBYaccident> ima kdo kakšno idejo kaj lahko naredim?
<stupidBYaccident> ne vidim xchata na pc-u..
<dz0ny> miha: uff, skoraj sem vrtoglavico dobil ko sem videl tole, zgleda kot perl + pipes
<dz0ny> to je template?
<dz0ny> miha: a to ti je stranka zahtevala? Upam da jim dobr računaš...
<miha> to je typoscript
<miha> ni stranka zahtevala.
<miha> ampak lepo bi blo no
<miha> dz0ny: krajša verzija http://jigneshkprajapati.wordpress.com/2011/02/28/news-title-in-bredcrumbs-using-typoscript/
<Seniorita> News title in Breadcrumbs using Typoscript | Jignesh prajapati
<stupidBYaccident> na pomoč?
<miha> stupidBYaccident: ne vem?
<CrazyLemon> killall xchat;xchat &
<stupidBYaccident> ok?
<stupidBYaccident> terminal?
<CrazyLemon> ne..molitev v cerkvi
<CrazyLemon> seveda terminal :)
<sterna> pomoje te kamenjajo ce v cerkvi reces killall
<sterna> razn ce taprave misls i guess
<stupidBYaccident> :)
<stupidBYdefault> :)))) jeeej :)
<stupidBYdefault> najlepša hvala :)
<stupidBYdefault> to si morem zapisat
<CrazyLemon> bolš je da poguglaš kaj si pravkar naredu
<CrazyLemon> kot pa da si samo zapiseš
<CrazyLemon> ne veš pa kaj naredi
<CrazyLemon> ln
<stupidBYdefault> killall sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified commands. If no signal name is specified, SIGTERM is sent.
<stupidBYdefault> sihnal name je bil v tem primeru xchat?
<stupidBYdefault> *signal*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Shotwell 0.14 Released With Improved RAW Handling, Facebook Upload Tweaks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z6piEkW5T6g/shotwell-0-14-released-with-improved-raw-handling-facebook-upload-tweaks
<miha> stupidBYaccident: ne
<miha> stupidBYaccident: killall -9 xchat   probi :p
<stupidBYdefault> am.. update manager se je ustavil
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627936/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<miha> zakaj maš sploh amavis, če piše, da ne laufa?
<stupidBYdefault> amavis?
<miha> ja na konc ti to piše
<miha> invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "restart" failed.
<miha> dpkg: error processing amavisd-new-postfix (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<miha> pred tem, ko restarta pa
<miha> Stopping amavisd: (not running).
<stupidBYdefault> stoj malo...
<stupidBYdefault> kaj je sploh amavisd
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<sterna> mail proxy k zna klicat antivirus
<sterna> ne vem pa zakaj mas to na racunalniku
<stupidBYdefault> o, hej, Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> je to dobro, slabo?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. morda je prišel z epmathy-jem?
<sterna> dunno
<stupidBYdefault> dunno?
<sterna> don't know
<stupidBYdefault> ow.. tnx
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> če mu pa nobeden ni povedal da antivirua na linux ne rabiš
<dz0ny> normal user
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, oprosti, ker sem pač htel poskrbeti, da v tej hladni zimi ne bi komp česa staknil
<miha> stupidBYaccident: antivirusi na linuxu ne iščejo linux virusov
<miha> tak da lahk vseen stakneš, če ne boš pridn
<stupidBYdefault> katere pa?
<miha> stupidBYaccident: lej, če dodajaš kake dodatne vire/programe, izven tistega kar je privzeto na voljo na ubuntu, pač moraš vedet kaj dodajaš
<miha> v programskem središču imaš takoj po namestitvi uradne, preverjene vire. lahko bi pa dodal še kake svoje (PPA ali kaj)
<miha> tisto pač moraš zaupat izdajatelju
<miha> ali pa če kje piše, da lahko prevedeš program sam v izvršljivo kodo... moraš zaupat, da tisto res hočeš pognat
<miha> oziroma, če piše kaj "potegni dol, daj chmod +x, poženi"
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa je chmod +x commanda?
<miha> da daš datoteki, da je izvršljiva oziroma program (eXecutable). to je tako kot .exe na windows
<stupidBYdefault> ok, sedaj mi ni več nix jasno...
<miha> haha
<miha> lej
<miha> am
<stupidBYdefault> jaz vlačim dol z ubuntu soft..
<miha> no, dokler od tam vlečeš, ne bo virusov
<miha> oprosti :)
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> ? oprosti za?
<miha> da ti težim :)
<stupidBYdefault> sploh nisem vedel, da se Å¡e da s kod drugod..
<stupidBYdefault> lol..
<stupidBYdefault> toti tipi
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Seniorita> Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<stupidBYdefault> u... nice
<kekeke> dobervečer
<dz0ny> dan, kekeke  :)
<kekeke> oj :)
<kekeke> 24/7 kafič z internetom in štekerji za laptop :D
<kekeke> i love this country
<kekeke> pa še membership card lahk nardiš za popust lol
<dhbiker> odvisnež od interneta :P
<kekeke> dhbiker tko k vsi tle :D
<dhbiker> jaz ? nikoli.
<dhbiker> *khm*
<kekeke> mislm v seulu
<stupidBYdefault> jlahko  vsaj nekaj od tega rešimo?
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628037/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting Decisions Regarding The New Release Proposals  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3wz5SPWhcnQ/ubuntu-technical-board-meeting.html
<dz0ny> huhu
<dz0ny> reduce maintenance period for regular (non-LTS) Ubuntu releases from 18 months to 9 months;
<dz0ny> enable users to continuously track the development focus of Ubuntu without having to explicitly upgrade.
<dz0ny> ta zadn del pomeni da ni več kratkih izdaj ampak vedno stable/snapshot
<kekeke> a če skopiraš sim kartico in jo daš v drug mobitel
<kekeke> sta lahko obe aktivne hkrati?
<dz0ny> odgovor presega omejitve irca
<dz0ny> na st je članek
<kekeke> dz0ny link?
<dz0ny> !g Varnost slovenskih GSM omrežij slo tech
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Winning Wallpapers Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Nav3IceQPeM/ubuntu-13-04-winning-wallpapers-announced
<Seniorita> Nov članek: Varnost slovenskih GSM omrežij @ Slo-Tech https://slo-tech.com/novice/t522209
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/9hGe
<Seniorita> blasphemy | ScreenCloud
<kekeke> tle sam piše da jo je težko klonirat
<kekeke> kar čist verjamem
<dz0ny> pa verjetno operater preverja če je več istih ID-jev operativnih
<dz0ny> sem pa bral da je vodafone v uk, kjer si imel lahko kupil VOIP/PSTN gateway mel možnost večih ISSD jev
<kekeke> damn
<dz0ny> pač nalizo omrežja je tip naredil in ugotovil da lahko kliče for free
<kekeke> hehe
<kekeke> sam to so že popravl verjetn
<dz0ny> ja to je ful stara zadeva, se niti ne prodaja več
<kekeke> tle je pa 4G lol
<kekeke> 3G deprecated
<dz0ny> LTE potem
<kekeke> same thing yup
<dz0ny> a nima 4g/lte nekaj podobnega kot ip stack
<dz0ny> mislim je nekaj podobno ip stacku
<kekeke> ja mislm da
<kekeke> Å¡e en ime je WiMAX ane
<kekeke> niso to hotl v lublani implementirat že pred 10 leti pa je vse v vodo padl?
<yang4676> Tina Maze na glavni strani Wikipedije
<yang4676> en-wiki
<miha> pr men ne?
<yang4676> in the news...
<miha> pr men Å¡ele na http://nopaste.chaoz-irc.net/b99d3777e0.html
<miha> oops
<Seniorita> nopaste brought to you by Chaoz-IRC
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events
<Seniorita> Portal:Current events - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> more news
<CrazyLemon> kekeke wimax je bil v sloveniji kratko obdobje
<CrazyLemon> pa so ga skenslal v cca. 1 letu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekeke> žalost
<CrazyLemon> jah ni bilo uporabnikov :)
<sterna> sej to je drag tech
<kekeke> ja kako bojo uporabniki če nben vedu ni za to
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej bo telekom dal vn LTE
<kekeke> source?
<sterna> classified.
<CrazyLemon> !g siol.net telekom LTE
<Seniorita> Telekom Slovenije bo predstavil omrežje LTE/4G - Planet Siol.net http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/03/telekom_slovenije_bo_predstavil_omrezje_lte4g.aspx
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo predstavu :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download The Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Community Wallpapers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qYiChxZj-Y8/download-ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail.html
<kekeke> to bi pa blo neki
<kekeke> sej kolk je to kej po evropi razširjen
<kekeke> zih majo že marsikje
<kekeke> lol hrvati majo že
<kekeke> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9b/3GPP_Long_Term_Evolution_Country_Map.svg/2000px-3GPP_Long_Term_Evolution_Country_Map.svg.png
<sterna> sej pr ns je tut ce taprav folk poznas
<dz0ny> kekeke: kako se napiše svetloba v korejščini
<kekeke> dz0ny 빛
<kekeke> al rabš romanizirano?
<kekeke> vem zakaj si vprašu :D
<kekeke> bitch :D
<kekeke> ja, "bich" se izgovori
<dz0ny> kekeke: lol, ne iskal sem ime za projekt pa neki mutim z grškimi imeni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39901/#p39901
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39902/#p39902
<zdobersek> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/177337
<Seniorita> fedora release name problem
<dz0ny> https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md flatulent-propulsion
<Seniorita> angular.js/CHANGELOG.md at master · angular/angular.js · GitHub
<dz0ny> funny version name ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39903/#p39903
<yang> kaj se je zgodilo z nafiso, ze nekaj casa je ni tukaj ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Tweak Tool is Now Available in Raring  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y1QCm1-BXy0/unity-tweak-tool-is-now-available-in-raring
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bomo brez nje :)
<lynxlynxlynx> systemd-coredump 800M wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e mal pa bom oom fasal zarad tega
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda da je to ta nov fancy logger
<lynxlynxlynx> juhu >>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39904/#p39904
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1770-1: Perl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1770-1/
<dz0ny> ups,
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> nujno
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> dz0ny: p0ng
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pong
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sid: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39905/#p39905
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39906/#p39906
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 https://shop.freestyle.si/artikel/11343325/kolo-giant%C2%A0revel-29er-0-m-2013        tale je kr kul..slx ter xt oprema
<Seniorita> Freestyle – spletna trgovina za kolesarstvo, snowboard, smučanje, windsurf, kitesurf
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Weather App Stormcloud Adds New Customisation Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JX2olHhtF6A/weather-app-stormcloud-adds-more-customisation-options
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<sterna> o
<sterna> nc, pocas bo treba domov
<sterna> srecno
<stupidBYdefault> nočko, Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> sweet dreams
<stupidBYdefault> se spozna kdo na android?? kaj je superuser?
<sterna> ja sej se ne grem spat, morm se do doma pridt
<sterna> kr cez orle, da se mau razmigam
<stupidBYdefault> uf..  s kolesom?
<stupidBYdefault> brrr
<sterna> brr?
<stupidBYdefault> freeze?
<sterna> aja eh ne sej mam tehnicne cunje
<sterna> nau pene
<sterna> evo od vcerej
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfrG8TL9oLY#t=31m20
<Seniorita> Commute #3246 - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> tak pa Å¡e nekak...
<stupidBYdefault> kako bi lahko z linuxom dol vlekel z youtuba?
<sterna> python youtube-dl youtubeurl
<sterna> !g youtube dl
<Seniorita> youtube-dl http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<sterna> tle mas.
<stupidBYdefault> tnx!
<stupidBYdefault> am... ok.. to gre v terminal?
<sterna> seveda
<sterna> kam pa?
<stupidBYdefault> ctrl alt t terminal?
<stupidBYdefault> ker mi je rekel..
<stupidBYdefault> python: can't open file 'youtube-dl': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ali bi to moral v katerem drugem terminalu odpreti? in zakaj jih je toliko?
<lynxlynxlynx> katerkoli je v redu
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> no, ta običen mi je rekel slednje
<stupidBYdefault> python: can't open file 'youtube-dl': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi mu zaupal, računalniki se redko lažejo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, 1h in pol??? bogi tvoj hrbet... :)
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<sterna> hrbet?
<sterna> why?
<stupidBYdefault> ker si skoz naprej..
<stupidBYdefault> saj ne morem, da verjamem svojim očem... mojemu telefonu se je zmešalo.. odprl mi je fb.. :)
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> skoz kam naprej?
<stupidBYdefault> upognjen hrbet, nimaš itegnjenih ramen..
<stupidBYdefault> iztegnjenih ramen..
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> men se zdi da ti narobe na kolesu sedis.
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ne, le onih ročk nisem imel, ko se lahko skoraj s komolci nasloniš gor...
<sterna> sej tega ne rabis
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/nkynDlnL3Xeh4hIGjf-ZI7EfdYo.jpg
<sterna> kaj pa rabs?
<sterna> balanco vleces, z nogami vrtis
<sterna> nism se opazu da bi hrbet trpel
<stupidBYdefault> če pogledaš na tej sliki ramena..  vidiš, da so nižje od vratu?
<stupidBYdefault> o tem ti pravim... tukaj ramena nazaj
<sterna> ja in? sej na misicah visijo?
<sterna> ker balanco vlecejo gor?
<stupidBYdefault> ahA
<sterna> ne predstavlam si kaj naj bi bolelo al pa trpelo
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. morda ti kdaj razložim.. ob pijači
<sterna> ne pijem
<stupidBYdefault> vem, jaz tudi ne
<lynxlynxlynx> rekla Å¡terna :D
<stupidBYdefault> no, tu pa tam, se ga je že treba napiti, da se preživi med norci... a ne?
<sterna> nisem se
<sterna> tut me ne vlece nic
<stupidBYdefault> tudi mene ne.. sem gledal svojo mater, dokler nisem bil 16 star...
<sterna> razen na predpisanih painkillerjih sm bla vedno popolnoma trezna v zivljenju.
<stupidBYdefault> sem si tudi rekel, hvala ne
<stupidBYdefault> spijem pivo, če mi ga vlivajo grlo.. to pa je tudi vse
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> js pa vun plunem
<stupidBYdefault> ja, uniona jaz tudi glih ne bi pil
<sterna> js se nobenga nism
<stupidBYdefault> am.. eno vprašanje.. kako odprem port na transmision torrentu?
<sterna> smrdi.
<sterna> ne vem
<sterna> morm domov
<sterna> grem kr cez orle
<sterna> srecno
<stupidBYdefault> ne, če ni tequile, ni zabave... srečno
<sterna> sam alkohol ti gre po glavi
<stupidBYdefault> a ne..
<sterna> zabava je http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXc-E0Q__so&hd=1
<Seniorita> Alleycat Ljubljana 2012 Collage - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39907/#p39907
<stupidBYdefault> po glavi mi gredo druge stvari...
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna.. kako dolgo ti drži baterija na kameri?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope, gmail ne dela :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39908/#p39908
<sterna> 2 uri in pol poleti, uro in pol pozimi
<sterna> ce bo se kdaj spraseval
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-20
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu To Halve Support Window for ‘Regular’ Releases  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2zerJQycl50/ubuntu-to-halve-support-window-for-regular-releases
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sid: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39909/#p39909
<yang12134> hmm, le kam so skrili caching funkcijo za Chrome
<yang12134> heh pod f12 v dev mode je treba it
<yang12134> frajerji
<yang12134> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Basic_Income tole zgleda zanimivo
<yang12134> Pa evo ravno v Iranu so implementiral
<Seniorita> Basic income guarantee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39910/#p39910
<miha> jutro sotrpini
<dhbiker> jutro miha
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> GDAY
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-03-20/s-dot-korea-hit-by-cyber-attack-roiling-banks-to-broadcasters
<Seniorita> S. Korea Hit by Cyber Attack Roiling Banks-to-Broadcasters - Businessweek
<dz0ny> baje so shekal glavni iskalnik v drzavi, ekvivalent najdi.si not pa dal ie hplib pa java 0day ex0
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, a lahko prosim za podnapise? (not pa dal ie hplib pa java 0day ex0)
<CrazyMellow> lp
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> ze war iz starting
<CrazyMellow> ze war for ...
<zdobersek> ze north korea vz ze wohld
<miha> ?
<miha> pics or didnt happen
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu featured http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21855051 kot ednini ki dela hihi
<Seniorita> BBC News - South Korea investigates computer 'attack'
<dz0ny> pa se na macu
<zdobersek> subtle shuttleworth, advertising on bbc
<stupidBYdefault> koristi pa linuxe :)
<dz0ny> ah nc bat sam se bolje bo, apple je najel istega tipa za vp razvoja, ki ga je adobe vn vrgel zarad flasha
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<dz0ny> kjer je bil tud vp razvoja
<stupidBYdefault> kako naredim sliko namizja ?
<zdobersek> printscreen button klofnes
<zdobersek> dz0ny: v Adobeju je bil CTO, v Applu bo vice VP
<CrazyMellow> vice vice president?
<dz0ny> ah jej se huje
<dz0ny> also, so ze spremenil sliko :)
<zdobersek> eh, pr Applu bo fante VP of technology
<zdobersek> oprosti, CrazyMellow, zaradi floskule
<zdobersek> CrazyMellow: si na faksu?
<CrazyMellow> zdobersek: i am
<zdobersek> CrazyMellow: cestitam.
<CrazyMellow> zdobersek: for
<zdobersek> CrazyMellow: while
<CrazyMellow> zdobersek: do
<dz0ny> break;
<dz0ny> crazy diploma al izpit
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyMellow> dz0ny: neither :/
<CrazyMellow> obvezne vaje :)
<dz0ny> mas vsaj ob normalnih urah
<CrazyMellow> dz0ny: ta semester
<zdobersek> ja, napram recimo petki ob 17:00 :>
<CrazyMellow> prejsni sm bil ob 18ih na vajah
<CrazyMellow> celo zimo
<CrazyMellow> do 20.00
<CrazyMellow> kekeke: welcome!
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<CrazyMellow> a si prezivel napad??
<CrazyMellow> :>
<kekeke> huh?
<kekeke> :D
<kekeke> kak napad
<dz0ny> baje so tam dol pri vas pol bank pohekal
<kekeke> aja eh
<kekeke> to pa ni moj problem :D
<CrazyMellow> yet
<CrazyMellow> :>
<dz0ny> cak da ti viso blokirajo, pol bos se prosu :>
<kekeke> nimam tle vise lel
<dz0ny> kufer pa kes, mas prav :)
<kekeke> ah sm pa vidu neki po TVju so kazal
<kekeke> sam 2 banke so baje friznl
<kekeke> kr ene, prvič slišm
<sterna> stupidBYdefault-: 2 uri in pol mi zdrzi baterija poleti
<sterna> pozimi pa manj kot 2 uri
<stupidBYdefault-> Sterna zdravo, hvala
<stupidBYdefault-> Sterna.. model?
<sterna> gopro
<sterna> hero 2
<stupidBYdefault-> tnx
<sterna> u sej res dons mam en dobr video
<yang12134> hehe http://www.stallman.org/photos/rms-working/pages/78.html
<CrazyMellow> lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Weekly Sale Launches, Buy ‘Bastion’ for $1  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xrhol9cQgi8/humble-weekly-sale-launches-with-bastion-for-1
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Seniorita> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault-> a mi lahko kdo pove, kako bi naredil, da bi lahko sprejel zvok od mic vhoda in ga istočasno oddajal preko audio headphones izhoda
<miha> stupidBYdefault-: namesti "sox"
<miha> pol pa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596839   (brez pitch parametra)
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Using sox for mic
<miha> torej:         play "|rec -d"
<kekeke> kokr vem se da s pulseaudio vse te čarovnije počet
<kekeke> brez kakga dodatnega softwera
<stupidBYdefault-> hvala kekeke
<kekeke> stupidBYdefault- ti je ratal?
<stupidBYdefault-> ne vem Å¡e
<miha> kekeke: verjetn ja, jst sox uporablju Å¡e z also, pa sm navajen da je
<miha> delal
 * miha konzervativc
<kekeke> alsa je fajn če res znaš vse naštelat tko k treba
<stupidBYdefault-> pusleaudio sonund server je naložen
<kekeke> za razne kompleksne konfiguracije boš pa (razn če si developer) dubu sive lase
<stupidBYdefault-> wow..
<stupidBYdefault-> očitno ni..
<stupidBYdefault-> eno je pulseaudio..
<kekeke> stupidBYdefault- mal me dopolni... kaj maš zaen distro inštaleran? nism lih spremlu
<stupidBYdefault-> drug je pa preferences.. tga tudi?
<stupidBYdefault-> distro?
<kekeke> distribucija*
<stupidBYdefault-> ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<stupidBYdefault-> gnome login
<kekeke> se prav rad bi se slišu v slušalkah ko govoriš v mikrofon?
<stupidBYdefault-> jap
<stupidBYdefault-> slušalke so - radio.. za tv pojačat, našel discovery :)
<kekeke> tole iščeš i think
<kekeke> http://www.thebinaryidiot.com/archives/2012/07/06/pulseaudio-microphone-loopback-listen-while-recording/
<Seniorita> Pulseaudio Microphone Loopback (Listen While Recording) | The Binary Idiot
<stupidBYdefault-> bbl..
<msev> Ubuntu vs mint, nemogoca odlocitev kateri distro zbrat :)
<yang12134> msev: zakaj taksna dilema ?
<msev> Govorice da je cinnamon ful hitrejsi od unityja, pa nemo je folku tut vsec
<yang12134> lohk gres s tut kaksno drugo distribucijo ki bazira na ubuntuju
<msev> A kaksno priporocas
<dz0ny> no lahko tudi oboje poganjaš
<yang12134> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel_GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> yang12134: pozabil si omenit no codecs, no java verjetno?
<yang12134> so nadomestki
<msev> A vi ste hardcore linux-asi a kdo uporablja tudi windowse? Ce jih kako veliko particijo namenjate linuxu?
<dz0ny> mene čudi da se še nihče ni opogumil pa naredil ubuntu distribucije, kjer ob namestitivi izbereš kateri desktop env hočeš
<yang12134> jst imam windowse virtualizirane
<yang12134> dz0ny: zato ker je to brezveze, nisem videl da bi katera od distgribucij to omogocala
<dz0ny> :D arch
<yang12134> dz0ny: oz. pardon pr debianu majo build-e z KDE in ostalimi
<dz0ny> sej razlika je samo meta paket
<dz0ny> pol pa foku ni jasno da je mint == ubuntu
<yang12134> dz0ny: varna odlocitev je da vedno base instaliras in desktop naknadno
<dz0ny> samo 16 paketkov je različnih 0d 450
<yang12134> da ne kuris placa po nepotrebnem
<dz0ny> space is free
<yang12134> space/bandwidth...
<dz0ny> v bistvu jaz vedno home večam
<yang12134> pr debianu so optimiziral package manager, da downloada samo potrebne diff-e in s tem prispara Bandwidth
<dz0ny> system ma Å¡e kar 30gb
<dz0ny> aha delta updates
<yang12134> ker nimajo vsi doma hitre povezave (po svetu)
<yang12134> 30 GB je ful ogromno za sistem
<yang12134> base bi moral it v manj kot 1 GB
<yang12134> msev: lahko imas dual boot, windows in linux particijo
<yang12134> msev: malo si preberi kako to nardis
<msev> Ja saj zaenkrat imam tako
<yang12134> no potem je ok
<msev> Prek wubija
<yang12134> msev: jaz potrebe po winsih nimam , razen spletne banke, ker imajo super aplikacijo samo za windowse
<yang12134> verjetno zarad securityja
<msev> A bojo v 13.04 kaj pohitril unity?
<dz0ny> yang12134: haha
<yang12134> razmisljam da bi banko menjal
<msev> Hehe
<dz0ny> sej je vseeno ker vse uporabljajo javo
<yang12134> mozno
<yang12134> druge delujejo z browserji
<dz0ny> pa če hočeš na linux zahtevajo da uproabiš njihov  libssl
<msev> Kaj mislite a ce dam ubuntu 25gb in mintu 25gb bo dovolj za osnovne zadeve?
<yang12134> msev: ali se ti splaca imeti dve razlicni linux distribuciji ?
<yang12134> msev: raje si prikrojis ze obstojeco distribucijo da ti bo delalo tisto kar zelis
<miha> yang12134: digitalni podpisi delajo samo na windowsih, ker od IE6 tega niso spreminjal. linuxa ne podpirajo, ker vsaka verzija sesuje ves api
<miha> javna uprava: dela na IE, na Firefox je nekoč delal
<miha> ampak noben ni plačan, da vzdržuje kompatibilnost
<yang12134> ja
<miha> IE pač je skoz kompatibiln, ker je skoz isto sraje
<yang12134> ma dost hecno da je celotna vlada na MS resitvi
<yang12134> zgleda noben ne zna sportati zadeve na free
<miha> saj ti pravim, da je nekoč delal na Firefox (tud na winsih)
<miha> zdaj ne več, ker plugin ni kompatibiln z današnjo verzijo Firefoxa
<miha> :D
<miha> 2006 al kdaj je bil :)
<dz0ny> miha: mhm
<dz0ny> v bistvu virtualko rabim samo za državo
<miha> ampak jst razumem, da nobena firma ne misli zastonj tega vzdrževat
<msev> A pol da bi si npr. cinnamon in nemo installiral v mint
<msev> A mogoce kdo ve a se mint kaj hitreje boota kot ubuntu?
<dz0ny> miha: problem je OZS, ker so tam standard napisal
<dz0ny> msev: dvomim, glede da iam isto osnovo
<yang12134> miha: mislim, da ni zadost velke firme, da bi lahko sportala cel drzavni sistem na linux
<yang12134> ker bi moral ohranit kompatibilnost
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče ne pri nas
<miha> mah
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj glede na kakšne buče so produciral pri recimo hermesu včasih
<miha> zakaj za vraga bi portal vse na linux? kaj bi s tem pridobil? nič
<lynxlynxlynx> plus to
<dz0ny> lahko bi portali vse na web based
<miha> cenejš je plačat M$ licence, kot da se javna uprava ubada s tem
<yang12134> zato ker je MS v lasti amerike, torej imajo super vpogled v vse kar se pri nas dogaja
<miha> yang12134: saj smo zavezniki
<yang12134> no pol pa ok
<yang12134> :)
<yang12134> kar naj pol na google portajo vse, bo lazje :)
<yang12134> na dolgi rok bi bilo sigurno ceneje ce bi bile zadeve sportane na linux, verjetno bi pa tista firma ki bi porting delala racunala miljone
<dz0ny> http://data.gov.uk/ in https://www.gov.uk/service-manual
<Seniorita> home | data.gov.uk
<dz0ny> recimo supervizor je prvi tak primer, ko se je Å¡lo za agilno izdelavo storitve
<dz0ny> davkov itak ne bodo nikoli, ker dajo vsako leto samo 10m€ za ibm licenco
<msev> No kaj pa porecte o linux programih za obdelavo videa?
<msev> Kateri je d-best
 * dz0ny se vzdrži
<msev> Heh
<Aseq> kdenlive
<Aseq> da zanetim prepir
<sterna> kaksn prepir
<sterna> a je ksn boljsi?
<sterna> od kdenlive?
<sterna> js bi priporocil autodesk smoke
<sterna> sam ne vem ce mas 15k dolarjev za licenco.
<msev> :)
<msev> A se kj cracka zadeve za linux...npr. tisti stormcloud za vreme :)
<sterna> jaz ze dolgo uporabljam kdenlive
<sterna> in sem zadovoljen
<sterna> pa renoise za muziko
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/editing.png
<sterna> renoise ni free, ampak se ga splaca kupit
<msev> Kul
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/user/idioternas
<Seniorita> Hvad gör du här? - YouTube
<sterna> tko zgledajo pol izdelki
<CrazyLemon> d best program je tisti katerega znaš uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> ja vcasih sm cinelerro, ampak je prevec painful ko zacnes velik trackov hkrati obdelovat
<sterna> msev: ce hoces 1080p video editirat potem hoces met mocan i7
<msev> Kaj pa pitivi? A ga je kdo uporabljal?
<sterna> ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> pitivi je za osnovno delo..tko kot openshot
<CrazyLemon> torej daš na timeline svoj posnetek..režeš..lepiš..dodaš naslov
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi to
<msev> Kaj p ksn color correction
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> sej je vseeno ker vse uporabljajo javo    <--- ne drži za banko koper.. sam imam OTP generator in je čist vseeno s katerega sistema dostopam
<msev> A se da v teh osnovnih
<CrazyLemon> msev am..tega nisem opazil.. tko da verjetno ne :)op
<CrazyLemon> -op
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kul, OTP on time password
<sterna> tudi skb banka ma otp generator
<dz0ny> one time password*
<sterna> pa z njim tudi delas podpise
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sterna> pac on ti da eno cifro
<sterna> jo vtipkas in mu das nazaj drugo
<sterna> in dokazes da si res ti
<CrazyLemon> sterna pri banki koper sta dve cifri..povezani z vsoto ter TRRjem prejemnika
<dz0ny> to rabiš njih "kalkulator"
<sterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> njihov*
<sterna> sparkasse ma baje samo normalen x509 cert
 * dz0ny bedak, ravnokar mi je uspleo vse ssh ključe prepisat
<zdobersek> gratz!
<dz0ny> k sreči je backup, huh. It was close
<zdobersek> no disaster here, moving on ...
<CrazyLemon> dokler še backupa ne zbrišeš!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si dobil mail :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim sm
<dz0ny> ah ne une je na dveh diskih
<CrazyLemon> nekaj mailov
<CrazyLemon> sam ne tega
<CrazyLemon> ki ti misliš
<dz0ny> a bo to tud zdobersek fix-al
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bomo zdoberska čakal pol ne bo nič od tega :)
<zdobersek> kaj sem spet kriv?
<dz0ny> zamuja, pošta oziroma je ni.
<zdobersek> I'M ON IT
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. baje tega sploh ne podpira punbb plugin
<CrazyLemon> ker lahk skenslaš pošiljanje sporočila..niso implementiral email notific.
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> kateri forum software pa je sedaj popularen?
<dz0ny> meni je zanimv tale http://try.discourse.org/categories
<Seniorita> Discourse
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> je pa zanimivo tudi to
<CrazyLemon> da pri "Prejeta sporočila"
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu met izpisano število sporočil
<CrazyLemon> pa ne izpiše
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vem da je imel android-si isti problem
<dz0ny> pol pa pogledam 100+ sporočil
<CrazyLemon> am..govorimo o ZS
<CrazyLemon> govorim*
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<msev> Mjte se fantje...se slismo
<sterna> srecno
<yang12134> a je kdo studiru mini itx masince, mislim, da je BlaYO mel to mal nastudiran
<yang12134> jst bi kupu eno, gledal sem mal http://www.tinygreenpc.com/
<Seniorita> The Impossibly Small, Quiet, Fanless, Ultra Low Power PC | Tiny Green PC
<yang12134> torej fanless zadevo rabm
<yang12134> sterna: a blayo se kej irca ?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> nism ga vidu ze dolg
<yang12134> lansk let sva neki govorila
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Multi-Account Support Added to Linux E-Mail App ‘Geary’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2CQfh3nLuNg/desktop-e-mail-app-geary-adds-multiple-accounts
<miha> omg!
<miha> wtf is !g geary
<Seniorita> Yorba » Geary http://yorba.org/geary/
<macek123> hej
<macek123> bi mi kdo znal pomagat pri namestitvi photoshopa cs2 na wine
<macek123> naredil sem vse po temu postopku http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Seniorita> [How To] Install Photoshop CS2 in WINE | OMG! Ubuntu!
<macek123> in dobim tole Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x0000000a in 32-bit code (0x004530b1).
<lynxlynxlynx> v jok pa na drevo
<lynxlynxlynx> oz. samo na drevo, mačke še nisem videl jokat
<lynxlynxlynx> program se je sesul in skor nč ne moreš
<macek123> no pol pa robček prosim :(
<macek123> a sem kaj pozabil inštalirat prej?
<macek123> ker sem vse inštaliral z winetricks kot piše v artiklu
<macek123> pa sem ga potegnu iz adobe strani tko da ni crackan...
<macek123> ja zgleda da res nč ne morem :(
<macek123> bo pa treba gimp uporabljat
<macek123> čeprav sem tak navajen na ps
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš z novejšim/starejšim wine
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa namestiš v vm
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa ja, gimp, krita, paint.net ...
<macek123> sej lihkar mam odprt pacman in se mi downloada novejši wine pa da vidmo če bo delal...
<macek123> paint.net je pa windows only btw
<macek123> maš pa pinto
<dz0ny> macek123_: win 1.5 rabiš
<dz0ny> wine*
<macek123_> 1.5.25, ne dela. downloadam 1.5.26
<macek123_> ajajaj
<macek123_> isti error
<macek123_> wine 1.5.26, inštaliran "winetricks gecko corefonts vcrun6"
<macek123_> očitno res nimam sreče...
<dz0ny> wintericks eufonts
<dz0ny> samo to daš
<macek123_> ajde če dela ti plačam pir ;)
<macek123_> nič ne bo
<macek123_> isti error
<slovenijakp> a se slišimo?
<slovenijakp> tale webchat stalno crkuje
<slovenijakp> jaz sem macek123 drugače
<slovenijakp> a je kdo kaj prej napisal?
<slovenijakp> zgleda da tale photoshop nikakor ne bo delal...
<dz0ny> v domači mapi odstrani .wine
<dz0ny> ker sem to sam namestil in je delalo
<slovenijakp> okej bom poskusil
<slovenijakp> nep, ne dela.
<dz0ny> samo malo bom preveril kaj imam jaz nameščeno
<dz0ny> 5 min moram it v star sistem
<slovenijakp> ok
<dz0ny> Microsoft XML Parser (MSXML) 3.0, Core Fonts
<dz0ny> pa eufonts
<slovenijakp> vse namestil pa je isto
<slovenijakp> winetricks msxml3 corefonts eufonts
<slovenijakp> tole sem inštaliral pa še vedno javi preklet error :(
<slovenijakp> a te preveč mučim a? zgleda da ne bo delalo
<slovenijakp> pa če se na glavo postaviva
<dz0ny> slovenijakp: privat maš neki :)
<CrazyLemon> cyber ..ugh :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://neil.fraser.name/news/2013/03/16/
<Seniorita> Neil Fraser: News: CS in VN
<CrazyLemon> Od danes naprej je LTE na voljo v sedemindvajsetih krajih, za kar so postavili 93 baznih postaj (od tega jih je 43 v Ljubljani).
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> torej 26 drugih krajev ima vsega 50 baznih postaj
<CrazyLemon> great job telekom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a maš lte telefon?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je to relevant? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naaah ...
<zdobersek> povej, da se gre za princip
<zdobersek> in nase potomce
<CrazyLemon> torej vajino mnenje je da vsi ki imajo LTE telefon živijo v LJ? :)
<sterna> don't they?
<sterna> a ti mas lte telefon?
<dz0ny> tisti ki živijo v lj majo tud free wifi?
<zdobersek> ideja je taka
<sterna> vecina jih ma ja
<sterna> uni k nimajo majo pa lte
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej..tisti ki živijo v lj imajo vse.. mi ki smo izven lj pa smo second class citizens
<sterna> k ni cist free
<sterna> je pa zabasan
<sterna> kako second class
<sterna> sej mate naravo.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa morje
<sterna> a vam to ni dost?
<CrazyLemon> na morju ni free wifija..d0h
<sterna> vi bi mel kr vse al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> sterna zakaj pa ne? je to tko slabo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako da ne koper al izola bo dobila...
<sterna> ni slabo.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej v kopru je neki..sam js nism v kopru :D
<sterna> a si v rektorjih
<CrazyLemon> rektorjih?
<dz0ny> lol http://peterle.eu/
<zdobersek> v analih?
<sterna> CrazyLemon: al dekanih al kva mate tm.
<CrazyLemon> dekani obstajajo ja
<dz0ny> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/03/20/the-girls-of-atomic-city/
<Seniorita> The Girls of Atomic City: The Untold Story of the Women Behind the Bomb | Brain Pickings
<slovenijakp> a ste že slišal za nov fenomen HARLEM SHAKE? :D (mal prepozn ane)
<dz0ny> old, old
<Slovenijakp> ma harlem shake je že star zdej je ta ta nov fenomen gangam style to je čist nob
<Slovenijakp> *čist nov
<Slovenijakp> šalo na stran, kolko je že sploh star gangam style?
<Slovenijakp> okoli pol leta bo ne?
<zdobersek> vec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1771-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1771-1/
<sterna> o
<ziga555> Hmm, mogoče kdo od vas uporablja vmware client na ubuntu-ju?
<anny> čer
<sterna> ziga555: ta trenutek ne, kaj te pa tare?
<ziga555> od kar sem upgradal
<ziga555> nemorem več uporabljati vmware
<sterna> hm?
<ziga555> ker ko se vse skupaj povežem na server
<dz0ny> dkms?
<ziga555> se mi odpre screen
<ziga555> nemorem nič klikat
<ziga555> Sploh se ne odziva
<ziga555> Oz, sam program se odziva
<ziga555> Ampak sistem ki je gor se ne
<dz0ny> kaj pa je fora tega vmware client? vnc liek thingy?
<dz0ny> like*
<ziga555> Da se lahko povežeš na virtualko
<sterna> to pa se nism dozivel
<ziga555> Ampak ostali klienti (vmware-open itd) ne podpirajo več monitorjev
<ziga555> oz. spreminjanje resolucije med povezavo
<ziga555> sterna jaz tudi ne :O
<ziga555> Pa sploh ne vem pod kaj naj googlam da odpravim to težavo
<ziga555> Ker google mi do sedaj ni ravno pomagal
<dz0ny> ziga555: update, upgrade, reboot, repeat :\
<ziga555> semnebi pisal če nebi to poskusil že vsaj 4x
<ziga555> nebi sem*
<dz0ny> ziga555: a se lahko še kako drugače gor povežeš
<ziga555> ja, saj mam Å¡e en komp
<ziga555> z istim ubuntu-jem
<ziga555> in software-jom
<ziga555> le da ta ni bil upgradan
<dz0ny> tam se ti poveže?
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> saj se mi tudi tu
<ziga555> Samo nemorem uporabljat vmwara
<dz0ny> ok, ne poznam ne vem kaj je to. Ampak en log nekje mora obstajat zakaj zamrzne
<ziga555> ne zamrzne
<ziga555> Samo nemorem kliknit v njega
<ziga555> in bit v tistem "OS-u" na virtualki
<dz0ny> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/google-keepsave-whats-on-your-mind.html
<Seniorita> Official Blog: Google Keep—Save what’s on your mind
<dz0ny> a komu dela https://drive.google.com/keep/u/0/
<Seniorita> Google Accounts
<anny> http://www.biblos.si/
<anny> kdo ve, kako se to zadevo usposobi?
<dz0ny> http://www.biblos.si/lib/
<Seniorita> Biblos
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> ja dz0ny, to smo že ugotovili :)
<dz0ny> maš cobiss
<dz0ny> al pa kaj drugega
<anny> datoteka, ki jo naložim je .acsm
<anny> how the hell do I open that?
<dz0ny> huh adobe encrypted neki neki, abiš adobe
<dz0ny> rabiš*
<anny> tudi to sem že
<anny> adobe ID
<dz0ny> registriat se moraš na odobejevi strani
<dz0ny> adobejevi*
<dz0ny> spat bo treba zgleda \:
<anny> jap
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1772-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1772-1/
<dz0ny> potem se prijaviš v adobe readerju in bi moralo odpreti
<dz0ny> stupid drm
<anny> kako se prijavim v adobe readerju?
<anny> sori, ven me je zabrisalo
<anny> lahko Å¡e enkrat?
<sterna> nic ni nihce napisal
<sterna> k ne vemo :|
<anny> kako ne veste?
<dz0ny> tole namesti http://helpx.adobe.com/digital-editions/kb/install-digital-editions-windows-7.html
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> win only
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> potem te bo vprašalo za prijavo v adobe
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> preneslo knjigo v dokumente/my digital editions
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> notri bo imeknjige.epub ki ga odpreš z adobe readerjem
<Seniorita> Install Digital Editions 1.7.2 | Windows 7, Vista, XP
<sterna> aja
<dz0ny> zgeda da meni net neki čudn dela
<dz0ny> al neki neki
<anny> aha...linux
<anny> :(
<anny> poslala sem jim pošto, naj pošljejo navodila za nas
<dz0ny> lol :)
<dz0ny> won't happen
<ziga555> anny linux pač linux, uporabljaj MAC-a ali pa Win in svet bo lepši :P
<anny> o ja, will happen
<anny> sicer jim bom težila do nezavesti
<dz0ny> won't air (to kar potegen dol knjigo) ni več podprt v linuxu
<dz0ny> dela pa v wine, samo mam danes slabe izkušnje z wine
<dz0ny> lahko pa probaš če bo šlo
<dz0ny> grem spat
 * dz0ny noč
<anny> dz0ny, hvala in lahko noč!
<sterna> kr bedno je to ja
<anny> why, why, why!
<sterna> jah
<sterna> sej odgovor je vedno isti
<sterna> salabajzerija.
<anny> pametne glave dajejo ven neuporabne rešitve
<sterna> ja to je tist biznisman v balonu
<sterna> oz. manager
<anny> pffft
<sterna> https://www2.bc.edu/~radinr/Management_Humor/jokes.htm
<sterna> tale
<Seniorita> Management Humor
<anny> sterna, ta je pa kruta! :)
<sterna> but true
<anny> a resnična
<anny> no sej mi managerjev sploh nimamo..oziroma tko za eno pest maximalno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Raring Updates Software Center Icon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eaYgGc1I6tU/raring-updates-software-center-icon
<sterna> bl smo svoh z managerji ja
<sterna> mamo pa zato velik sivilj in mehanikov
<anny> ccc
<anny> najpogostejši poklic za ženske je prodajalka
<anny> na drugem pa tajnica
<sterna> mmm tajnico mam js tut zdej
<anny> živo ali na fonu? :)
<sterna> zivo
<sterna> premal redno ji placujejo pa je morala zapret s.p. pa je zdej pr men
<anny> znana zgodba :(
<sterna> na sreco se ni krize
<sterna> ko bojo men nehal placvat se bo pa treba preselit
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: a maš statistiko za tipe*
<anny> lynxlynxlynx - žal ne, bom pa pogledala
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv podatek, sploh še nisem razmišljal o tem
<anny> lynxlynxlynx - tehniki in drugi strokovni delavci
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<lynxlynxlynx> a to maš na sursu?
<anny> na drugem mestu upravljalci strojev in naprav, industrijski izdelovalci in sestavljalci
<anny> skratka fizikalci
<anny> jap iz sursa...podatki so iz 2004, torej ne najbolj ažurni
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala, dvomim da se je dost spremenilo
<anny> le da so sedaj doma...brezposelni
<anny> grem spat...ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-21
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping me!
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> ddan
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/nz1y3BW.jpg
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/602800_10200126527058925_130359010_n.jpg
<sterna> miha: uh
<sterna> miha: jsm enkrat kolesaru skoz savudrijo
<sterna> in majo ob cesti eno ful dobr tablo
<sterna> PRAONICA RUBLJA
<sterna> ce si ruski mafijas
<sterna> ti ful prov pride tak biznis.
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i ping you
<zdobersek> too late
<CrazyLemon> ping is timeless
<sterna> but it has a ttl.
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> (10:19:51 AM) b4d left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 258 seconds).
<stupidBYdefault> jutro vsem
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> zdravo
<miha> http://www.thelocal.fr/page/view/carla-bruni-mocks-hollande-the-penguin-in-new-song#.UUrpZFFPJTU pingvini so zdaj mednarodni pojem, ne sam slovenski
<Seniorita> Carla Bruni song 'mocks' Hollande 'the penguin' - The Local
<miha> (iz finance.si foruma)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHX-SjgQvQ
<Seniorita> Medieval helpdesk with English subtitles - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/avdioVideo/izd_7182_1302999_prakticno__multimedijski_mini_android_tv_rikomagic
<Seniorita> PRAKTI�NO! Multimedijski MINI Android TV RikoMagic najni�ja cena na EnaA.com
<miha> dz0ny: kul
<lynxlynxlynx> Only alphanumeric characters such as ? , ; . : ! ' / \ @ # are allowed
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1773-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1773-1/
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: :) afna Å¡teje, hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče v kakšnem čudnem regex dialektu
<lynxlynxlynx> echo -e '1\n@\n3' | grep '[[:alnum:]]' # iz tega ne dobiš afne niti v perl (pcre) in extended načinu
<dz0ny> [ -z] :)
<dz0ny> hint asci tablea od presledka pa do z znaka
<dz0ny> ^^ lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> sam to ni alfanumerično
<dz0ny> ? , ; . : ! ' / \ @ # res niso alpha and numeric
<dz0ny> alphabets*
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je bil moj point, da je fail od kogarkoli je tole spisal za evropski transparency index
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je mišljeno alfanum + teli
<dz0ny> http://www.finance.si/8336553/Kriminalisti-nad-hekersko-kriminalno-zdru%C5%BEbo
<Seniorita> Kriminalisti nad ''hekersko'' kriminalno združbo - Finance.si
<dz0ny> saše zadnje čase ni :)
<miha> saša moli za novga papeža
<dz0ny> http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
<Seniorita> A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops | l3net - a layer 3 networking blog
<miha> http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/policija-vodi-preiskavo-o-spletnih-vdorih-v-sisteme-elektronskega-bancnistva.html
<Seniorita> Policija vodi preiskavo o spletnih vdorih v sisteme elektronskega bančništva: SI-CERT
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/63083_10151365618338589_949284260_n.jpg :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39911/#p39911
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/03/nlb_.aspx
<Seniorita> Global Finance: NLB je najboljša banka v Sloveniji - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> LOOL!
<CrazyLemon> ker vsaka dobra banka ima 400mio € dokapitalizacije letno
<sterna> btw
<sterna> bitcoin je $77
<sterna> 57 eur
<zdobersek> neither of those are in ma pocketz
<pitko> am ka se bo ubuntu phone os tut prevajal?
<sterna> nope
<sterna> sam v nemscini bo.
<pitko> aaa lepo
<zdobersek> ooo schoen*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.24ur.com/video-slavno-manekenko-prek-videa-povabil-na-maturantski-ples.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Slavno manekenko prek videa povabil na maturantski ples
<frojnd> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_asxdin3521n60935-12_notebook_dell_inspiron_15__n3521__intel
<Seniorita> Notebook Dell Inspiron 15 (N3521), Intel Core i3-3217U 1.80G najni�ja cena na EnaA.com
<frojnd> ma ze kr ubuntu gor namescen
<dz0ny> frojnd: mhm pred 2m sem sosedu svetoval asusua, je imel tud ubuntu gor
<dz0ny> i5, 750gb disk ista cena
<frojnd> dz0ny: za eno kolegico morm en leptop izbrat tja do 500eur max
<frojnd> edin to vem, da se HP do 500eur radi pregrevajo
<frojnd> a lahko kak prenosnik svetujes?
<frojnd> pa tle na enaa gledam 3/4 prenosnikov je free dos tak da to je lepo
<frojnd> no vsaj do 500eur
<dz0ny> hm gledam za tist asus ki je bil res sweet deal
<frojnd> ce mas kak dobr predlog se priporocam :)
<dz0ny> pa ga ne prodajajo vec, razprodaja je bil -23%
<frojnd> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/dept.asp?dept_id=3286&priceRangeID=5&EVLID=874&EVLID=962
<Seniorita> Prenosniki � najni�je cene na EnaA.com
<frojnd> do 200 - 500 eur je tolkje sistemov z prednamescenim linuxom
<frojnd> od tega vecina HP :S
<dz0ny> frojnd: a ji bos linux pust?
<dz0ny> pusil*
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> namestil?
<frojnd> ja, ker je navajena na windows 7
<frojnd> novi kompjutri majo pa windows 8
<frojnd> pa itk kokr gledam je vecinoma free dos
<frojnd> tak da al dobim free dos al bo ap ze z linuxi
<frojnd> sam mom cimprej najt :)
<frojnd> k ga nuca
<CrazyLemon> hpji do 500€ pomeni da boš čez slabo leto mogu kupit še novo baterijo za ~70€ :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je pri vseh pod 500
<CrazyLemon> no js sm takrat dal za mojega čez 600.. pa je baterija zdržala slabi 2 leti :)
<frojnd> dz0ny: glede baterije pa tko
<frojnd> Acer Aspire 5410-722G25M <- 4 leta star baterija zdrzi preko ene ure in pol ob gledanju DVDrip filma
<frojnd> to je un acer, k je monitor sfentan :D
<frojnd> pa disk tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj baterija dela
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.24ur.com/video-slavno-manekenko-prek-videa-povabil-na-maturantski-ples.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Slavno manekenko prek videa povabil na maturantski ples
<frojnd> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..sm vidu.. sam sm prestar za maturantski ples
<frojnd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750538535/prenosnik-acer-aspire-e1-571-26-ghz-nxm09ex103#tech <- ?
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Acer Aspire E1-571 2,6 GHz (NX.M09EX.103) - mimovrste=)
<dz0ny> frojnd: sej najvecji porabnik je tista lcd sijalka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poj pa za poroko, ane
<frojnd> dz0ny: ja
<frojnd> no sam ce je tak shity situacija pol ji lahko tut za 400eur z eno i3 kupm bo enako
<frojnd> situacija, glede baterije
<dz0ny> mhm
 * dz0ny kok kul, kr featured bom v eni knjigi :)
<frojnd> kul :)
<frojnd> http://www.so-doo.si/prenosniki/asus/asus-x53e-sx1186v.html <- brez OS bi bilo tole znatno ceneje
<Seniorita> asus x53e-sx1186v
<frojnd> tud z winsi je kr solidna cena
<frojnd> or not?
<dz0ny> Intel® HD 3000
<dz0ny> to pomen da me Å¡e sandy bridge
<dz0ny> staroo
<CrazyLemon> pa brez usb 3.0! as nor!?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39912/#p39912
<frojnd> :D
<anny> čer
<sterna> o
<anny> kaj dogaja?
<anny> nič? :(
<anny> žensk ni :(
<anny> na Slo-techu so spet n-tič odprli temo kako do punce
<anny> kam so Å¡le vse deklice?
<dz0ny> anny: do share
<zdobersek> deklice niso sle do 'share', link bi radi na temo :>
<anny> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t560245#crta
<anny> ja, ja, razumem :)
<anny> in sedaj ubuntovci napeto berejo....
<zdobersek> brb
<sterna> hah
<sterna> v takih temah mene zmer sam dissajo
<anny> s tem nasvetom od sterna se nič ne strinjam...na IRCU jih NI!
<sterna> koga?
<sterna> fbi agentov?
<anny> deklic¨
<sterna> ja sej to je isto.
<anny> marsovci so tudi v tej skupini, ane
<sterna> ja ne
<anny> ja so!
<sterna> internet is where men are men, women are men, and girls are fbi agents.
<anny> pa jetiji tudi
<anny> stalno krožijo poročila, da jih je nekdo videl, a konkretnih dokazov ni
<sterna> sej me je vprasu na kerem kanalu, pa mu iz same zlobe ne povem
<anny> v glavnem...nasveti v tej temi so za en d...
<anny> razen redkih izjem
<sterna> zakaj pa ne napises tega v temo?
<anny> ne da se mi
<sterna> no tle napis bom pejstnu :)
<anny> pa z eno redkih žensk se bova spet spičili, čeprav se tukaj z njo za spremembo strinjam
<sterna> hm js nism bral te teme
<sterna> samo pisal not
<sterna> a je ksna zenska sodelovala?
<anny> slepec ne more vodit slepca in geek ne geeka
<anny> ja
<sterna> halo, kva da geek ne more geeka vodit
<anny> oba v bit luknjo padeta
<sterna> ne najdem
<anny> black screen..pa to
<sterna> ena ful dobra reklama je bla za en spanski casopis
<sterna> k se en slep v enga bumpne na prehodu za pesce
<sterna> pa ga vprasa ce gre cez
<sterna> pa un rece ja
<sterna> pa ga prime pod roko
<sterna> pa zahodta
<sterna> oba slepa.
<dz0ny> a prideta čez? :)
<anny> vsi avti ju obvozijo kot tisti avtobus v Harryju Potterju
<sterna> to pa ne poznam
<sterna> premal geeky literatura i guess
<anny> to je iz knjige...obcestne svetilke in drevesa se umikajo Nightbusu
<anny> sterna, spada pod splošno izobrazbo
<sterna> no it doesn't.
<sterna> pod splosno izobrazbo spadajo originali, ne pa te sodobne predelave
<dz0ny> LOTR?
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> ehhh
<sterna> mislm ja, ampak marginalno
<anny> uf uf
<anny> hujš si ko Rugelj
<dz0ny> http://amandablumwords.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/3/
<Seniorita> Adria Richards, PyCon, and How We All Lost | Amanda Blum
<anny> on je sploh nehal brat beletristiko na stara leta, ker je rekel, da so primeri njegovih pacientov veliko bolj zanimivi
<sterna> ma on sploh ni mel pacientov
<sterna> samo pivske kolege.
<anny> haha
<anny> tekaške, planinske ipd tudi
<sterna> mislu sm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthurian_legend
<Seniorita> King Arthur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> k je originalna podlaga za skor vse te
<sterna> podisneyane
<sterna> vse sami neki happy endi
<anny> tudi za Game of Thrones?
<sterna> boge otroke cist izolirajo od zalosti in smrti
<sterna> po se jim pa cist odpele k enkrat dozivijo
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urGVKx3H_Rk
<sterna> tole!
<Seniorita> life is pain The Princess Bride - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> artur ni lih original
<lynxlynxlynx> podobne teme se ponavljajo v vseh mitologijah, kr zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> junak našega časa ima dobro razlago na začetku
<anny> Princess Bride je kar realen film...nič pocukran
<anny> če koga zanima priporočam Joseph Campbell: A Hero With Thousand Faces
<sterna> artur je jedro britanske identitete
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LVdKzMe07Tc#t=140s
<Seniorita> Charlie Brooker's Weekly Wipe S01E04 - YouTube
<dz0ny> zdej razum tisto foro z foteljem
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HruTD4Wlr6o#t=48m30
<Seniorita> Jim Jarmusch - Dead man (Full Movie) - YouTube
<sterna> tale odlomk mi je ful hud
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: sej to je to :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tako je preveden naslov v slovenščino
<anny> ja, res je!
<anny> ampak taka dela je smiselno brati v originalu
<anny> oba filma sem dala na mustsee seznam
<sterna> kera filma?
<sterna> a dead man?
<sterna> ta je kr hm
<anny> tvoji povezavi
<anny> vem, sem že slišala
<sterna> tarkovski vestern
<sterna> mu recejo kritiki
<anny> kul
<anny> to mi je všeč!
<anny> iz Biblosa mi niso nič odgovorili....najbrž procesirajo odgovor! ;)
<anny> naj jim še malo zagrenim življenje?
<sterna> jah
<sterna> by all means.
<dz0ny> kako le?
<sterna> ja vljudno jih vprasas what the fuck are they doing
<sterna> zdi se mi da bom moral nest smeti
<sterna> bbl
<anny> tko...če že dajo ven en sistem, ki naj bi bil namenjen vsem, naj tudi poskrbijo za vse
<anny> za vse operacijske sisteme
<sterna> hm
<sterna> kr spodobn nov avto loh kupm iz teh bitcoinov
<anny> sterna, enkrat boš razložil, kako ta sistem deluje
<anny> do takrat pa bo potrebno potolažiti histerične geeke brez punc :)
<sterna> ko loterija.
<sterna> ja dej razloz to kako je pravilno no
<sterna> k me zanima :)
<anny> drugič
<anny> zdaj sem tako zmahama, da komaj Å¡e gledam
<dz0ny> ^^
<sterna> da se zmahana ne mors prov napisat :)
<anny> točno
<anny> grem podkožno meditirat
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> lahko noc tut
<anny> ln (skoraj bi napisala lm:)
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-22
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Namestitev Mint-a 14 na Macbook  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39913/#p39913
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39914/#p39914
<zdobersek> sup
<CrazyLemon> Nova zakonodaja zaostruje pravila glede uporabe piškotkov in mora biti implementirana do 15. junija 2013. Seznanite se z novimi pravili še pravočasno! https://www.ip-rs.si/fileadmin/user_upload/Pdf/smernice/Smernice_o_uporabi_piskotkov.pdf
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: BigWhale pravi da bo naredil plugin za WP, mogoče ga lahko pocukaš za rokav :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko bo naredu  plugin za punbb ga bom pocukal :)
<CrazyLemon> za wp pa ne potrebujem :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takoj ko pofixam plugin!
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sej ne rabis plugina za punbb.
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, obvestilo das na prvo stran na www.ubuntu.si in to je to
<CrazyLemon> ampak
<CrazyLemon> Ključno je, da morajo
<CrazyLemon> biti uporabniki spletnih strani s piškotki seznanjeni in da jim mora
<CrazyLemon> biti ponujena izbira, ali želijo, da spletna stran na tak način spremlja njihove aktivnosti na spletu.
<CrazyLemon> ali želijo... in če ne želijo kaj..logout? :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: also fix this http://screencloud.net/v/a8UD
<Seniorita> cemu dve seje | ScreenCloud
<zdobersek> cc CrazyLemon ^
<CrazyLemon> chrome inspector pravi da je sam en phpsessid
<dz0ny> Pri uporabi nekaterih piškotov mora torej upravljavec spletne strani pridobiti privolitev uporabnika. Šele po tem lahko na njegovo napravo naloži
<dz0ny> piškotek.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> torej do 15. junija bo potrebno spucat vse cookije ter ob loginu bi js dal samo opozorilo če želiš da se ti naloži piškotek na računalnik se prijavi
<CrazyLemon> če ne.. pojdi drugam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: l4d2 getting close to release on linux
<zdobersek> clanek je na phoronixu, zato ga ne bom linku
<zdobersek> !g l4d2 getting close to release on linux
<Seniorita> Left 4 Dead 2 Getting Closer To Release On Linux - Page 2 http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?79062-Left-4-Dead-2-Getting-Closer-To-Release-On-Linux&p=320836
<dz0ny> Kar maš ti:
<dz0ny> 1. Piškotki za namen analiziranja prometa (GA) , uporabnika obvestiš da to uporabljaš in če ne sprejme izključiš sledenje
<CrazyLemon> www does use cookies to store information about visitors preferences, record user-specific information on which pages the user access or visit, customize Web page content based on visitors’ browser type or other information that the visitor sends.
<CrazyLemon> Some of our advertising partners may use cookies and web beacons on our site. Our advertising partners include Google Adsense.
<CrazyLemon> These third-party ad servers or ad networks use technology to send, directly to your browser, the advertisements and links that appear on www. They automatically receive your IP address when this happens. They may also use other technologies ( such as cookies, JavaScript, or Web Beacons ) to measure the effectiveness of their advertisements and to personalize the advertising content you see.
<CrazyLemon> www  has no access to or control over these cookies, once we have given permission for them to set cookies for advertising.
<sterna> http://www.somethingawful.com/d/photoshop-phriday/kim-jongun-looking.php
<Seniorita> What Is Kim Jong-un looking at?
<CrazyLemon> You should consult the respective privacy policies of these third-party ad servers or ad networks for more information on their practices and for instructions on how to opt-out of certain practices. www's privacy policy does not apply to, and we cannot control the activities of, such other advertisers or web sites.
<CrazyLemon> If you wish to disable cookies, you may do so through your individual browser options. More detailed information about cookie management with specific web browsers can be found at the browsers' respective websites.            kaj pa neki takega?? :)
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39915/#p39915
<dz0ny> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/22/china_makes_linux_os_with_canonical_help/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu tapped by China for national operating system • The Register
<dz0ny> ^^ huh
<dz0ny> to lahko poemni samo eno, več virusov
<dz0ny> pomeni*
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> dan banda :)
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: a pogledaš prosim, zakaj Seniorita ne prebavlja več commit feeda na #gemrb
<lynxlynxlynx> ostalo dela
<miha> lynxlynxlynx:  ne vem?
<miha> neki novga ni videt na feedu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne poroča več na kanal
<lynxlynxlynx> s feedom zgleda vse ok, ampak je možno, da se je kej spremenila struktura, ker sf počasi posiljuje z novo platformo
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa težava prisotna že par tednov
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: lej, zdajle nimam časa da bi bolj detajlno gledu
<miha> ta trenutek
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se ne mudi
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ker nimaš bugzille, sem ti direkt povedu ;)
<miha> mam mantis (za firmo...) :)
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa tist tvoj build je bil zmaga, en je pa tačas spisal ločen sistem za sdl2, tako da ne bomo več odvisni od tistega porta
<dz0ny> miha: feedburner je sel danes na off
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: jst bi še kej buildal, sam res nimam pojma kak se knjižnice pa to vključuje
<miha> pol sm mel pa gužvo pa ni blo časa probavat nevemkaj
<miha> buildal bi pa lahk
<miha> če mi razložite bolj natančno
<lynxlynxlynx> zaenkrat ni treba
<lynxlynxlynx> te bom prosil ob releasu
<lynxlynxlynx> počasi bo vse sportano na ta čisto verzijo, tako da bo lahko tud buildbot to sproti ven metal
<miha> ok
<sasa84> juhuu ;)
<miha> sasa84: daaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<miha> now host seniorite :D
<miha> nov
<miha> zdj je "na svojem" :p
<miha> a ne boste ji čestital?
<dz0ny> miha: a sama? :)
<miha> dz0ny: bolj al manj ja
<dz0ny> ubuntusiwarrior jo je nekaj osvajal, zato vprašam :)
<miha> ne vem, kaj mata no
<miha> se ne vtikam v to
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> http://alvarofeito.com/articles/the-big-book-of-bitcoin/#.UUxY7MrTvGw.hackernews
<Seniorita> The Big Book of Bitcoin
<miha> https://www.varninainternetu.si/2013/vdori-v-sisteme-e-bancnistva-slovenskih-podjetij/
<Seniorita> vdori v e-bančne račune | Varni na Internetu
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8336698
<Seniorita> ''Hekerji'' s prevarami do dveh milijonov evrov - Finance.si
<dz0ny> grr in trello
<CrazyLemon> free star trek episodes @ hulu
<dz0ny> kateri star trek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hulu.com/browse/picks/star-trek
<Seniorita> Watch Star Trek online | Free | Hulu
<CrazyLemon> vsi star treki kok vidim
<dz0ny> fun
<CrazyLemon> but!
<CrazyLemon> samo do 31.3. :D
<CrazyLemon> torej če začneš zdaj
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ti ratal do 31.3 vse pregledat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja sej ds9 Å¡e nisem
<dz0ny> :( ne predvaja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kateri unblocker
<dz0ny> maš da ti dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hola
<dz0ny> men piše network down
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-03-22%2016%3A47%3A14.png
<CrazyLemon> works for me :)
<CrazyLemon> jurij tepeš! 223.5m!
<dz0ny> multitaskaš? al se je od sosedov slišalo :)
<CrazyLemon> gledam skoke
<CrazyLemon> tisto sem sam zate predvajal
<dz0ny> :), hvala
<CrazyLemon> PRI KATERIH PIÅ KOTKIH NI POTREBNA PRIVOLITEV UPORABNIKA?
<CrazyLemon> Piškotki za avtentikacijo uporabnika, ki so potrebni, da si spletno
<CrazyLemon> mesto uporabnika zapomni, potem, ko se je prijavil v storitev
<CrazyLemon> (npr. spletna banka, storitve, kjer se uporabnik vpiše s svojim
<CrazyLemon> uporabniškim imenom in geslom …). Piškotek je potreben, da uporabnik pridobi dostop do omejene vsebine. V nasprotnem primeru
<CrazyLemon> bi se uporabnik moral vpisati na vsaki pod-strani spletnega mesta.
<CrazyLemon> Običajno je za avtentikacijo dovolj sejni in ne trajni piškotek, zato
<CrazyLemon> uporaba trajnega piškotka, ki se ne izbriše, ko se uporabnik izpiše,
<CrazyLemon> ne more Å¡teti za izjemo
<CrazyLemon> pa ffs
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s tem
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. torej sam naštimat moram na forumu
<CrazyLemon> da se kuki pobriše ob zaprtju brskalnika
<dz0ny> ja to mislijo da za vsako dejanje svoj piškotek pišeš Piškotki za avtentikacijo uporabnika, ki so potrebni, da si spletno
<dz0ny> < CrazyLemon> mesto uporabnika zapomni
<CrazyLemon> ja sej.. sam za trenutno sejo piškotek.. potem pa se zbriše
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> bo pa pain ker se boš mogu vsakič prijavit
<CrazyLemon> kako pa je z google analytics..a je to njihova domena da dobijo privolitev uporabnika?
<dz0ny> sam so pa čist spustil sessionstorage pa localstorage
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti uporabljaš, ti napišeš
<dz0ny> isto kot za fb g+
<dz0ny> omenit moraš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny samo omenit? ni treba ukrepat v smislu accept/deny
<dz0ny> naprej pise da to v splošnih pogojih omeniš
<dz0ny> + predvideva se da tista stran poskrbi
<CrazyLemon> peter prevc! najmanj 2!
<CrazyLemon> 2. :/
<sterna> kdo je to?
<CrazyLemon> irrelevant to you :)
<sterna> nekam znan se mi zdi ime
<sterna> aha ok en cist drug
<sterna> peter prevec je bil v paralelki
<sterna> na gimnaziji
<sterna> zanimiv clovk.
<CrazyLemon> ta je prevc
<sterna> ja, sm poguglu
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima http://www.mcdonalds.si/Static/upload/file/KuponiMarec2013.pdf
<sterna> kaj nej s tem
<sterna> mkdonalc hrana sucks.
<CrazyLemon> rit si obriši..ffs.. če te ne zanima pač ne klikaš ane :)
<sterna> hm
<sterna> lih mal prepozn si reku k sm si ze z unim navadnim skretpaperjom
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/Beat-Your-Way-Top-Masturbation/dp/1478296127
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<Seniorita> Beat Your Way to the Top: Masturbation as a technique for business success: Dr. Stephen Larkin PhD: 9781478296126: Amazon.com: Books
<CrazyLemon>  Masturbation as a technique for business success!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti se smejis, nekateri pa masturbirajo.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39916/#p39916
<slovenijakp> živjo
<slovenijakp> je kdo tu... :(
<dz0ny> Ne sprašuj, ce lahko vprašaš(ali če je kdo tu) - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<slovenijakp> tole pa mislim da ne piše (ali je kdo tu) ;)
<slovenijakp> če bi pisalo v pravilih bi bil tiho
<dz0ny> thats not the point -.
<slovenijakp> aja to je bilo samo pripomba
<slovenijakp> okej
<slovenijakp> se opravičujem ^^
<dz0ny> kako te danes mučijo Linuxi?
<slovenijakp> me ne mučijo :)
<slovenijakp> me bolj muči windoze
<slovenijakp> nit clipboarda ne morjo zrihtat
<slovenijakp> sramota m$
<slovenijakp> da pojasnim kaj je. daš copy, pa si sploh ne zapomne. -_-
<slovenijakp> drugače pa bolj ontopic, a je kdo že sprobal ubuntu touch?
<slovenijakp> jaz ga bom sprobal pa povem kakšen je
<lynxlynxlynx> kako že rečejo? not with a ten foot pole
<slovenijakp> ko bi vedel kaj to pomeni... :)
<lynxlynxlynx> angleški idiom
<CrazyLemon> lynx čaka na plasma active telefon/tablet :>
<slovenijakp> nexus 7, evo ti.
<slovenijakp> kot sem videl na xda, se da.
<slovenijakp> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2093797
<Seniorita> [MultiROM] [LINUX] [How-to] Rom installers for sdcard - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> sej se zavedaš da obstajajo uradna orodja za flashanje ubuntuja na nexus 7 ne?
<slovenijakp> jap.
<slovenijakp> ampak tole so zipi za multirom
<slovenijakp> multirom je ena super stvarca, ki ti omogoča da dualbootaš na Nexusu 7
<slovenijakp> v tistemu postu pa maš zipe ki jih lahko flashaš v recovery in se ti na nexusa naloži nov OS.
<slovenijakp> recimo, plasma active.
<sterna> http://youtu.be/jouAMkJApU4
<Seniorita> Prvi čefur v vladi - YouTube
<slovenijakp> ahahahaha :D
<anny> čer
<CrazyLemon> žio
<slovenijakp> živjo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/mwsIxO8.jpg :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nice one! i mean two
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> to je zahvala za uno prej :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha.. fajn zahvala :D
<anny> dz0ny, ukradel si mojo sliko!
<CrazyLemon> you wish!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> ta mi je dost podobna
<CrazyLemon> pics to prove it.. pa pomagalo bi če bi bila v enaki opravi :>
<CrazyLemon> za primerjavo seveda
<anny> mogoče še bolje zgledam
<anny> pics so nevarna zadeva
<sterna> a mas slabe izkusnje
<anny> raje ne
<anny> čeprav je to danes blizu obveznega
<sterna> raje nimas slabih izkusenj?
<sterna> pametno :)
<anny> tudi to
<anny> kar je na netu ostane na netu
<sterna> o ja
<sterna> sam lepih slik je premalo, brezveznih pa prevec
<anny> kakšne pa so lepe slike?
<sterna> ja take k jih clovek rad gleda
<anny> ne vem, kakšne rad gledaš
<anny> manj je več?
<sterna> ja, take
<sterna> v resnici jih se raje fotografiram, ampak zadnje case mam prevec drugih reci za delat
<anny> takih imaš cel kup....fotošopiranih!
<sterna> jaz jih obicajno zgolj barvno obdelam pa izrezem
<sterna> nisem fan popravljanja
<sterna> reci so lepe same od sebe
<anny> redka izjema :)
<anny> no, zdaj ko ste pozorni, moram povedat, da je teženje zaleglo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Tapatalk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39917/#p39917
<anny> objavila bom kar odgovor v celoti
<sterna> uu
<sterna> urlpls
<anny> Ali knjige z Biblosa lahko berem na osebnem računalniku (Windows, Linux, iOS)?  Biblos je prvenstveno zasnovan za branje na mobilnih napravah. Vsi programi za osebne računalnike (desktop aplikacije) za branje trenutno ne dajejo navdušujočih rezultatov. Lahko pa poskusite - potrebujete program, ki omogoča vpis Adobe ID.  Morda kaj uporabnih informacij najdete tule: http://www.westlakelibrary.org/files/Ebooks%20for%20Linux%20Use
<anny> vemo toliko kot prej
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/9JuNnkpEEkIVKdQiall_N8timu4.jpg
<sterna> portret z maratona.
<sterna> to je pa oko našega psa
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/myJiOMYCiM59dIE9Wg3_gwjTb-Y.jpg
<sterna> to je pa 80s muha
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/hAVrwI_WN7jXBwbHeWW2lW2vdW8.jpg
<sterna> dost mate
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tapatalk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39918/#p39918
<sterna> ostalo lahko ko gredo otroci spat.
<anny> sterna, otroci tam tukaj ali na obeh krajih? :)
<sterna> tukaj so sli ze spat, se tam morajo jit
<anny> aha...verjetno imaš za objavit kakšne fotke za 18+
<sterna> fotke kjer so si vsec mi dekleta obicajno dovolijo objavit, ne marajo pa, da bi jih kdo zaradi fotografij iskal
<sterna> aja ne niso
<sterna> mislm so tut neki akti ampak je dalec od tega da bi melo spolne konotacije
<sterna> razen za te adolescente k itak v vsem vidijo spolnost
<anny> lahko jaz kakšen akt tukaj objavim ali me boste tepli?
<sterna> pojma nimam
<sterna> jaz sem jih ze par objavu
<sterna> tut oblecena dekleta
<anny> raje se prepričam vnaprej
<anny> ti imaš privilegije, jaz še ne! :)
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> tle nimam nobenga privilegija
<sterna> je pa res da se mi zdi da bi fantje raje videli kaksen akt vec in me verjetno zato ne podijo
<anny> ok
<anny> dajmo jim naredit veselje!ž
<sterna> brb, dretje
<sterna> norice mamo.
<anny> http://anony.ws/i/2013/03/22/VvbO.jpg
<sterna> hm, ta je pa precej dela terjala
<anny> ja, to je naporen posel
<sterna> ful lep hrbet
<anny> s temi črno belimi je klinc
<anny> vsaka napakica na telesu se pozna
<sterna> moram si narest softbox da bom lahko js tut tko
<anny> kr
<sterna> d
<sterna> take jamce ma tut suni
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/jamce.jpg
<anny> lušno!
<sterna> to je bil en snap enkrat slucajno
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/katarina4.jpg pa na zalost ni akt
<sterna> ampak ena zelo sposobna pianistka
<sterna> diplomirana in vse to
<sterna> sm jo sliku enkrat da ma za koncertne liste pa plakate
<anny> super fotka!
<anny> še boljša kot od suni
<sterna> hm od suni v bistvu sploh nimam nobenga res dobrga portreta
<sterna> a parodijo na jankovicevo kampanjo si ze vidla
<anny> ne Å¡e
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-DELA.jpg
<anny> aja...to
<anny> smo že videli! :)))))
<sterna> a poiscem se ksne fotke
<sterna> zdej sta zaspala oba
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si mel prav https://twitter.com/markodvornik/status/315099581601959936
<Seniorita> Twitter / markodvornik: @savicdomen @anzefrantar @nmusar ...
<sterna> anny: sej res tega pa se nis vidla pomoje
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Seniorita> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<anny> metro taxi?
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> no ne vem ker je
<sterna> nism niti gledu :)
<sterna> sej je 1080p, se zihr vid in tablce in napise
<anny> prijavi ga
<sterna> a da bi
<anny> ja
<anny> end of debate
<anny> prevozil je rdečo luč!
<anny> 300 € in 5 kt
<sterna> kaj pa ce bojo hotl original filmck pa se bo vidl moje
<sterna> mal neortodoksne kolesarske manevre
<anny> izreži jih ven...to jih ne zanima
<sterna> ja pol pa kr tale youtube url posl na policija.si
<sterna> hehe
<anny> ja
<anny> pol naj pa sami ukrepajo
<anny> tip bo pa že drugič pazil!
<sterna> hm
<sterna> nimajo prometnih prijav :|
<sterna> kaznivo pa ni skoz rdeco pelat
<anny> ?
<sterna> ja prekrsek je
<sterna> ni kaznivo dejanje
<anny> pol pa bomo kar peljali čez rdečo
<anny> če bo kdo vprašal zakaj pa damo uld
<anny> *url
<sterna> korupcija, nasilje v druzini, trgovina z ljudmi, pogresane in iskane osebe, ekstremno nasilje, organiziran kriminal, avtosole, tehnicni pregledi, zasebno varovanje
<sterna> te kategorije so
<sterna> prometnih prekrskov pa ne mors prijavit
<anny> se mi je zdelo da bo kaj takega
<sterna> bom rajs akte limu, da nau razburjenj.
<sterna> hm
<sterna> oblecenih ne vela ane
<sterna> po pa nc.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] War In a Box: Paper Tanks Ubuntu Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fLCT_pnIo0c/war-in-a-box-paper-tanks-ubuntu-review
<lynxlynxlynx> jutr pa v mb
<lynxlynxlynx> upam da majo Å¡e veverce v parku :)
<sterna> jutr je zadnji dan ker bo v nedeljo sneg.
<anny> ne Å¡e gum menjat
<sterna> hm
<sterna> js kr bicikle menjam :)
<anny> gum na avtu
<anny> jaz imam tudi na kolesu zimske :)
<sterna> nimam avta
<sterna> babici pa gume menjamo
<sterna> pozno.
<anny> imaš v souporabi
<sterna> hm nazadnje sem su po hrano februarja
<anny> 1 mesec nazah
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> drugac pa sm po snegu precej vozu
<sterna> in mi je fino
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<sterna> to sm zihr ze kazu.
<anny> si ja
<anny> mene so zadnjič škifi opomnili, da vozim brez luči
<sterna> hm js mam kr obsceno mocno luc, pa mi nc ne tezijo
<anny> v lidlu so imeli akcijo, zdaj moram samo Å¡e staro dol in novo gor namontirat
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYSPSf2_pdY
<Seniorita> Weekend Ride - YouTube
<sterna> tle od nekje 20 sekund naprej
<anny> ojej...0:28
<anny> kar v celo?
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> z orl do urha po golovcu dol
<anny> uf
<sterna> tam za spomenikom sm prsu vn
<anny> dobrer si, res
<sterna> ja sej na dol je uizi
<sterna> pa res je bil nice sneg
<sterna> ful lahek
<anny> mhm
<anny> sploh, če ti sprednje kolo pride na kakšen zaledenel del
<anny> pol si zelo hitro spodaj
<sterna> ja pac pades v sneg :)
<anny> ja
<sterna> da bi ble zravn jeklene spice montirane
<anny> in pol te kapsi poberejo ven
<sterna> sm pa reku da bom reskiru :)
<anny> ccc
<anny> jaz ne bi
<anny> itak se vozim praktično celo sezono pa je bilo letos zelo veliko snega
<anny> včeraj sem pucala svinjarijo z vilic in okvirjev
<anny> kar z WD-jem :)
<anny> kdo že komaj čaka GoT3?
<sterna> kaj je got3?
<anny> mal za skomine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX5onBw9Hbs
<Seniorita> Rains of Castamere - Orchestral version - YouTube
<sterna> also z wdjem je drago
<anny> drugače ni šlo..sploh nisem videla, koliko se je napacalo gor!
<sterna> aja game of thrones
<sterna> anny: vroca voda pa muc-off
<sterna> se v petih minutah vse sveti
<sterna> no pa eno ornk krtaco rabs
<anny> ti povem, da ni Å¡lo!
<sterna> z vroco vodo ni slo?
<sterna> ke si se te vozla
<anny> my bad, mislila sem, da je zima pa dež in bo vse umilo, pa ni
<anny> po asfaltu, tlakovcih, celem, snegu, dežju, blatu, you name it
<sterna> jsm ga tko spucu
<sterna> mi je se zdej zal da ga nism sliku takrat
<sterna> dons sm samo racno odprl pa pobral vn pesek
<anny> saj ko je šlo glavno stran, potem tudi vroča voda vžge
<sterna> k je mal skrtal
<anny> moj je star 20 let :)
<anny> kaj je racna?
<sterna> freilauf
<sterna> tist k klika ko ne poganjas
<anny> prosim, prevod?
<anny> aha
<sterna> zna bit nevarno k pr 80km/h zablokira zadnjo gumo :)
<anny> to pa uf!
<sterna> no zdej prede k mucka
<anny> :)
<sterna> tale: http://bou.si/pic/oblacnaosmica-se-mau-bl-zapacan.jpg
<sterna> nc mislm da bom su kr spat, jutr bo zihr cel dolg dan
<sterna> srecno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1775-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1775-1/
<sterna> za zaspat
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5tEhW0Z1fg
<Seniorita> Yeasayer - 2080 + Lyrics - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1776-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1776-1/
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/jonhopkins/the-wider-sun-vessel better
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1778-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1778-1/
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-23
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Twitter Core App Cancelled for Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/flx2YwbZNoY/twitter-core-app-cancelled-for-ubuntu-touch
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny told u :)
<dz0ny> thats makes half of slo web v prekršku
<dz0ny> mislim vsi ki so na joomli :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js predlagam da naredim fake upravljalca strani v US of A
<CrazyLemon> in je uradno on upravljalec..mi smo pa sam moderatorji
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> JP
<dz0ny> ker clusterfuck
<dz0ny> aja še to če pošljem DNT moraš pa obvetno vse cookije onemogočit :)
<dz0ny> obvezno*
<dz0ny> zdejle gledam bbc,bild.de, kaj mi pošljejo če imam DNT header, in mi res ne pošljejo absolutno nič
<dz0ny> tole je pa tudi zavajanje Predvsem bi morala
<dz0ny> začetna nastavitev v brskalniku privzeto onemogočiti nalaganje
<dz0ny> piškotkov, kar pa ne velja za noben model, trenutno dostopen
<dz0ny> na trgu. Več na str. ---
<dz0ny> ti sploh ne vejo kaj pišejo http://screencloud.net/v/tiI8
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 15:20:36 | ScreenCloud
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sterna> o sasa84
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu To Become The Official OS Of China  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VHbbVjAmacc/ubuntu-to-become-the-official-os-of-china
<frojnd_> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1054587410/the-bikespike
<Seniorita> The BikeSpike by Team BikeSpike — Kickstarter
<frojnd_> hmm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Blackberry Hint At Convergent Future for Their Mobile OS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_AOoEEj58tc/blackberry-seeking-convergence
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Bundle pripravil tedensko razprodajo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39919/#p39919
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: evolution ne obnovi iz varnostne kopije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39920/#p39920
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: evolution ne obnovi iz varnostne kopije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39921/#p39921
<skyxxx> lp
<Evander> dober dan
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna? si tu?
<stupidBYdefault> kdorkoli?
<stupidBYdefault> Prostovoljno? :P
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> http://lwn.net/Articles/540368/
<Seniorita> ELC: SpaceX lessons learned [LWN.net]
<stupidBYdefault> eee, folk je tu :)
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo vsem
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje.. kako odstranim program, brez, da bi odstranitev tega, vplivala na druge programe?
<skyxxx> dan dan
<skyxxx> pa je konc planice :)
<stupidBYdefault> hoj
<stupidBYdefault> kdo tu?
<stupidBYdefault> fantje?
<stupidBYdefault> deklice?
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<skyxxx> :)
<stupidBYdefault> o, hy.. eno vprašanje...
<stupidBYdefault> kako prekopiram update-e v svežo isto verzijo 12.04 lts?
<dz0ny> http://www.awsm.com/13883/now-this-is-how-you-use-a-go-pro/
<Seniorita> Now This Is How You Use A Go Pro at AWSM.com
<dz0ny> ^^ rusi kdo pa drug
<_Aeer> hi guys
<_Aeer> can anybody help me with slovenian mobile phone tariffs?
<sterna> sure
<_Aeer> thank you sterna. well, I'm checking up tusmobil web site but I can't understand it because I can't speak slovene
<sterna> what do you want to know
<_Aeer> in this page, for example http://www.tusmobil.si/paketi/free-paketi.html, what does it means the word ali ?
<sterna> or
<sterna> it means you get X of either minutes or megabytes
<sterna> or smses or whathaveyou
<_Aeer> ah that's interesting
<_Aeer> here in italy we have similar plans
<_Aeer> and is that a good operator?
<sterna> well depends on what you're after
<CrazyLemon> its decent :)
<sterna> it's ok i guess
<CrazyLemon> i use it..and didnt had any problems with it
<CrazyLemon> and that OR isnt really or.. its AND/OR :)
<CrazyLemon> so 100 units of minutes/sms/MB means you can spend 30minutes 50smses and 20MB of data
<CrazyLemon> or whatever counts up to 100 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zgleda kot FPS :D
<_Aeer> I've been looknig at this plan too http://www.simobil.si/en/inside.cp2?cid=3C74CF87-5A0C-3F96-314B-75376BE49922&linkid=article
<Seniorita> Subscription plans - Si.mobil d.d.
<_Aeer> aren't they quite expensive?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> i'm using mobitel that's the most expensive
<sterna> mostly because of inertia
<sterna> i have like 10 subscriptions for the entire family
<_Aeer> do you mean this one: http://www.mobitel.si/English/Tariff_plans/mobi-prepaid-price-plan.aspx
<Seniorita> Mobitel.si
<_Aeer> ?
<CrazyLemon> _Aeer it all depends of how much of minutes/data/sms are you planning to use in slovenia :)
<CrazyLemon> s/of/on
<_Aeer> CrazyLemon: I think I'm going to use not many minutes, wery few sms (because I can't speak or write slovene) but many data
<CrazyLemon> _Aeer then i'd suggest http://www.tusmobil.si/paketi/brez.html with 1GB of traffic for 5€.. so you pay for how much you use sms and minutes (its 0.15 per minute/sms).. + 5€ for 1GB of traffic
<Seniorita> brez
<CrazyLemon> i used that for some time.. untill i noticed that i mostly use internet at home and/or wherever i already have wifi access :)
<_Aeer> you mean tusmobil5+ ?
<CrazyLemon> no..i mean tusmobil1GB
<CrazyLemon> scroll down :)
<_Aeer> yeah, I've just seen it
<_Aeer> it looks good
<_Aeer> and what about home internet connection?
<_Aeer> are they expensive?
<CrazyLemon> depends whats expensive to you :)
<CrazyLemon> we pay ~40€/month for variable 4Mbps, TV and phone
<_Aeer> here in Italy I pay about 20 euros for my 24h adsl connection
<CrazyLemon> its a bit more expensive here
<_Aeer> I mean only adsl, without phone, TV or anything else
<CrazyLemon> yea i know..its around 25€ for xDSL in slovenia
<CrazyLemon> it really all depends what you have on your location
<_Aeer> I'm expected to be in celje but I have not found a house yes
<_Aeer> are in celje free slovene courses for foreigners?
<CrazyLemon> free.. dont think so :)
<_Aeer> no? that's weird churches do not organize them?
<CrazyLemon> churches? nope
<_Aeer> here in my town sometimes churches organise free italian courses for foreigners
<dz0ny> lol naše cerkve še prostora nočejo oddat za kakšen koncert klasične glasbe, kaj da bi bile ša kaj bolj odprte :)
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, utegneš trenutek?
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<stupidBYdefault> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<stupidBYdefault> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: to ni error, samo warning, dvakrat mas isti repo
<stupidBYdefault> aha, torej.. je to.. ok?
<sterna> nc ni narobe
<stupidBYdefault> ampak, ga smatra kot nek problem.. "You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<sterna> ja
<stupidBYdefault> ampak se nix ne zgodi
<sterna> dvakrat je isti.
<sterna> vpisan v sources
<CrazyLemon> to si mel že zadnjič
<sterna> poisci in zakomentiraj da bo samo enkrat
<stupidBYdefault> sterna? pol raje uporabi moje oči in me vodi, bo veliko prej
<stupidBYdefault> ok, sedaj sem v mapi, katero opisuje... kaj sedaj brišem?
<sterna> saj ti je napisal
<stupidBYdefault> kje pa najdem to?
<stupidBYdefault> sem v mapi.. vavr/lib/apt/lists
<sterna> v /etc/apt/
<stupidBYdefault> ec?
<sterna> ne vem kaj je ec
<stupidBYdefault> etc.. sorry
<sterna> drzi
<sterna> v /etc/apt mas problem
<sterna> v /var/lib/apt/lists se samo pojavi duplikat zaradi konfiguracije v /etc/apt
<sterna> pejt v /etc/apt
<stupidBYdefault> asem
<sterna> napisi
<sterna> grep http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ . -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ??
<stupidBYdefault> o-ow..
<sterna> in ko ti izpise v katerih datotekah se pojavi
<sterna> zakomentiraj
<stupidBYdefault> ti si mislil.. terminal..
<sterna> v eni od teh
<sterna> ja kaj si pa ti mislil?
<sterna> da ti bom narisal?
<sterna> se ti ne zdi da bi dlje trajalo?
<stupidBYdefault> ne, da bo treba pisat v beležnico..
<stupidBYdefault> ok, blem...
<stupidBYdefault> sem odprl terminal...
<stupidBYdefault> vpisal ls..
<stupidBYdefault> da bi videl kje sem.. pa ni nix drugače
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> da bi videl kje si?
<sterna> ls izpise datoteke v trenutnem direktoriju
<sterna> pwd izpise kje se nahajas
<stupidBYdefault> (cd - cd.. / dir -dir.. )
<stupidBYdefault> e to... pwd je dir.. v winsih, a ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> ls je dir
<lynxlynxlynx> (tud dir ti najbrž dela)
<stupidBYdefault> ja, cd.. pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> pwd = present working directory = kje si
<CrazyLemon> kar je normalno da ne
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi na winsih :)
<stupidBYdefault> /home/tim
<stupidBYdefault> nisem ne
<sterna> cd ..
<sterna> ne napise se cd..
<sterna> ampak cd ..
<stupidBYdefault> aha, presledek
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ok, se že premikamo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> brb, da najdem pravo mapo
<sterna> ne rabis iskat
<sterna> napises
<sterna> cd /etc/apt
<sterna> in si not.
<sterna> in potem napises
<sterna> grep extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu . -r
<stupidBYdefault> sem
<sterna> in ti izpise vse datoteke v katerih je ta url
<sterna> pojavi se dvakrat, zato si dobil opozorilo
<sterna> odpres eno od datotek v katerih se pojavi
<sterna> in na zacetek vrstice ki vsebuje extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<sterna> postavis znak #
<sterna> shranis
<sterna> oh.
<sterna> nisi root
<stupidBYdefault> wow, stoj...
<sterna> hvala bogu.
<stupidBYdefault> hold on
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> boga ni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ga sploh zajebavaš s premikanjem, če ma samo par datotek za spremenit
<sterna> js to tko nardim
<sterna> feel free to improve.
<stupidBYdefault> učit se je treba
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš, da je čist zmeden, bi mu komot rekel grep  extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu /etc/apt -r
<stupidBYdefault> ok, sedaj imam ta grep vpisan..
<stupidBYdefault> grep extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu . -r
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list.save:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list.save:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> grep: ./trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.save:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.save:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ..seriously
<stupidBYdefault> o-ow.. flood
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> ./sources.list:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> odpri eno od teh datotek.. ter zakomentiraj oba vnosa
<CrazyLemon> z #
<stupidBYdefault> am...
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja, sm mislu pol rect vim
<sterna> pa zdej vidm zakaj ne.
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ne more k ni root
<CrazyLemon> priporočam da kr sudo gedit sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list
<sterna> to se bo spet z zdoberskom koncal :|
<stupidBYdefault> malo me jebe, ker ne najdem končnic in sploh ne vem kaj je in kaj ni mapa, prog...
 * dhbiker zakomentira CrazyLemon z #
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ls ti privzeto pobarva stvari, da je bolj jasno kaj je imenik in kaj ne
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e / doda
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: še špilaš kaj TF2 ?
<stupidBYdefault> ok, vse kar je plavo je za odpret?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker niti ne :)
<dz0ny> kok mamo radi konzolo marbit obstaja tudi Programski viri app, kejr odkljukaš tist tečn vir
<dhbiker> pacek :(
<lynxlynxlynx> končnice so pa več al manj koristne samo za ljudi, ker programi pogledajo eno čarobno stvar v sami datoteki, da ugotovijo kakšne vrste je
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da ne moreš delat varnostnih lukenj ala "skrij znane končnice"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny programski viri ne dodajo v ubuntu-extras.list ..ali pač? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> odpreš lahko kar češ, še direkt naprave in spomin
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot lahko vse v c:\windows pa nimaš dost od tega
<stupidBYdefault> :) windows... total fuct up
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vse bi moral prikazat
<stupidBYdefault> am.. jaz imam sedaj beležnico sources.list.save odprto.. kaj sedaj iščem?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ping
<lynxlynxlynx> res bi blo čudno, če se to ne bi dalo z apt oz. njegovimi vmesniki
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, ?
<lynxlynxlynx> viri so čist osnovna stvar
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ?
<CrazyLemon> 1. noben ni omenjal sources.list.save
<stupidBYdefault> am.. jaz imam sedaj beležnico sources.list.save odprto.. kaj sedaj iščem?
<stupidBYdefault> in kako kaj "zakomentiram"
<stupidBYdefault> oh.. to hell
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643739/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: ce si dovolj pogumen, mu lahko poskusis razlozit, kako se do tega priklika
<sterna> jaz ne le da ne vem, ampak sem preprican, da ne bi znal, cetudi bi vedel.
<stupidBYdefault> sterna, ko sem v LJ, greva na drink.. Å¡e velja?
<stupidBYdefault> :9
<lynxlynxlynx> debiana in derivatov sem videl skupaj lih za kakšno uro, tako da ne morem bit bolj konkreten
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa seveda na mestu una o ribičih
<stupidBYdefault> jah nix.. grem na #ubuntu probat svojo (ne)srečo
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ne hodm na drinke no
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: a ti je uspelo popravit?
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: a sploh razumes kaj je narobe?
<stupidBYdefault> mah ki... če nimam pojma kaj pomeni zakomentirati.. in sploh česa.. ??
<sterna> zakomentirati, kot sem ti ze napisal:
<sterna> 17:41< sterna> in na zacetek vrstice ki vsebuje extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<sterna> 17:41< sterna> postavis znak #
<stupidBYdefault> neko lojtro..
<stupidBYdefault> ja
<sterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> priporočam da kr sudo gedit sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list
<stupidBYdefault> ampak kam??
<CrazyLemon> vse je bilo napisano
<sterna> 18:05< sterna> 17:41< sterna> in na zacetek vrstice ki vsebuje extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> sterna ? naj upoštevam to od crazylemon?
<sterna> sej on je isto napisu
<CrazyLemon> ne me sploh upoštevat
<CrazyLemon> tko bo bolše za oba
<CrazyLemon> :>
<stupidBYdefault> ja, prosim za trenutek tišine.. ne bi rad spet kakšne zdoberškove packarije skopiral :(
<stupidBYdefault> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<stupidBYdefault> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> to mi je vrnil
<stupidBYdefault> aha.. kaj pa če izbrišem vrstico?
<sterna> ok je, samo potem je ne mores vec vrnit.
<stupidBYdefault> ja to mi je jasno... samo... tu se gre za dev-src in za deb.. je to ok?
<stupidBYdefault> in kje postavim sedaj  #
<sterna> ja
<sterna> kr pred oboje
<sterna> pa shrani
<sterna> pa je to to
<stupidBYdefault> #preseledek?deb
<stupidBYdefault> ali brez?
<sterna> vseeno je
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> vstavljeno, shranjeno
<sterna> besedila v vrstici se od # naprej ne uposteva
<sterna> ok
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<sterna> zdej pa pozeni package manager al karkoli ze mas
<sterna> klikni update
<sterna> in ne bi smelo vec tezit
<stupidBYdefault> ok.. #i am so damn stupid
<sterna> it's ok, we all are
<stupidBYdefault> lol.. tega se ne upošteva si rekel :)
<sterna> js tut se nism nikol popravljal elektrodizl lokomotive.
<stupidBYdefault> ne?? bi moral kdaj..
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> spodobl bi se
<sterna> moski ni pravi moski dokler ne popravi elektrodizl lokomotive.
<stupidBYdefault> le, če te življenje pripelje do tega.. nix na silo :)
<sterna> nism clovk k bi se kej dost na druzbene vzorce oziral
<stupidBYdefault> družbene vzorce?
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa je to'
<stupidBYdefault> resno
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<stupidBYdefault> updati delujejo, hvala
<sterna> druzbeni vzorc je to da pocnes reci tko kot jih ostali, ceprav ne ves zakaj
<lynxlynxlynx> http://adultcatfinder.com
<Pepelka16> Adult Cat Finder
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-17
<napsy> dan
<yang> Kater .ttf font ma slovenske črke ?
<yang> probal sem jih vec z mplayerjem in vedno dobim drugacen razpored preoda
<yang> prevoda
<dz0ny> ni v tem fora
<dz0ny> fora je kak encoding ma sub
<dz0ny> win1250 ponavadi
<yang> .srt fajl je bil delan na winsih
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> nekje v playerju mas opcijo
<yang> nekje ja, hehe
<dz0ny> al pa convert to utf8
<dz0ny> iconv
<yang> hm
<dz0ny> zna
<yang> ok
<yang> iconv je od kerga paketa ?
<yang> subcp= je komanda za mplayer ocitno
<yang> dz0ny: aha evo -subcp cp1250 prikazuje pravilno sedaj
<yang> tudi z iconv sem fino zrendriral v utf-8
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform Video Editor `Avidemux` 2.6.8 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xZEkgzWaGdY/cross-platform-video-editor-avidemux.html
<pitko> dan
<napsy> lp
<pitko> kako je kej z beto 14.04?
<napsy> men dela kul
<pitko> ja
<napsy> je pa res da ne uporablam dost unity
<pitko> kej dratično drugače?
<napsy> novi paketki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2149-2: GTK+ update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2149-2/
<napsy> kj drugega pa nism opazu
<pitko> am kva kde uporablaš
<napsy> nop
<napsy> en drug WM
<lynxlynxlynx> "wm"
<pitko> ja?
<pitko> tega pa ne poznam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2149-1: librsvg vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2149-1/
<napsy> cesa?
<pitko> wm?
<napsy> window manager, 'wm' je kratica
<pitko> aja -.-
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja itq :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2148-1: FreeType vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2148-1/
<pitko> mislejo kdaj razvit lauchpad za telefone*
<pitko> ?
<napsy> dunno
<pitko> zakva
<pitko> lahhk bi bla ena aplikacija za tablce
<idioterna> why don't you?
<pitko> deboš vrjel sm gleda
<pitko> sam ne najdem apija
<pitko> od prevodov
<pitko> pač
<pitko> maš za bug reoprte pa use sam
<dz0ny> lauchpad je broken by design
<pitko> ne najdem za prevode
<dz0ny> za tist se nc ne dela
<pitko> je kdo mogoče ve če sploh obstaja*
<pitko> api za prevode? pač
<dz0ny> ne
<pitko> se mi je zdelo
<pitko> k sm si kr vzel neki cajta pa nism najdu
<dz0ny> http://www.savetheinternet.eu/
<Seniorita> Save the Internet - contact your representative today!
<Seniorita> »Save the Internet in Europe«
<pitko> škoda pa ni tako napačna stran
<idioterna> aja ti bi launchpad v slovenscino prevajal?
<idioterna> al kaj?
<dz0ny> ne on bi rad da se hitreje prevaja
<idioterna> al bi mel mobile launchpad app
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> stekam
<idioterna> no sej je web page, lahko nardis html5 app
<CrazyLemon> "hitreje"
<pitko> jp
<pitko> ja pa bom vsah niz parsal
<pitko> čez html*
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny> pitko: poglej si transifex
<dz0ny> v teoriji ni razloga zakaj se ne b prevajal tam
<dz0ny> razen "sefe" fura bazaar
<dz0ny> pa nc drugega noce vidt
<pitko> kva je to?
<CrazyLemon> a ni bilo neki govora da oracle dela na svoji različici launchpada ?
<pitko> aja
<pitko> pa ne
<pitko> sej je ql stran
<pitko> mal bi jo blo treba "mobilizerat"
<pitko> jaz bi z veseljem na tablci prevajal
<pitko> k mi je dolgcajt na fasku D:
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kako ste drgač iskoriščate lepo vreme :D?
<napsy> v pisarni
<zdobersek> ... lepo vreme iskorisceno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LMMS Music App Seeks Feature Freeze Exception for 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VpxTVjgekqk/lmms-music-app-seeks-feature-freeze-exception-14-04
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wallpaper Changer With Multi-Monitor Support `SyncWall` 2.0.0 Released, Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/23nxqivfgdM/wallpaper-Changer-With-Multi-Monitor-Support-SyncWall-2-released.html
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the machine
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the machine
<jablana> Arnold Schwarzenegger
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000216/
<jablana> Arnold Schwarzenegger
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000216/
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<zdobersek> .imdb der maschine
<jablana> "Erlebnis Österreich" Das Norikerpferd - Eine Kaltblutrasse trotzt der Macht der Maschine (TV Episode 2012) 40 min
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Add a Plot
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2314193/
<zdobersek> .imdb put that cookie down now
<jablana> "Fanboy and Chum Chum" Funny Face/Put That Cookie Down! (TV Episode 2012)
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> After Fanboy creates the perfect goofy face, he is determined to use it to make the class photo hilarious. Lenny bakes Chocolatonium chip cookies for Agent Johnson's birthday and orders ...See full summary »
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2467792/
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..a je res bilo danes 26° v LJ?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @17.03.2014 17:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 29%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:38, Kulminacija: 12:11:42, Sončni zahod: 18:10:46
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 58min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bad words
<jablana> Bad Words (2013) 88 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.7/10 (590 glasov) MT: 58/100
<jablana> A spelling bee loser sets out to exact revenge by finding a loophole and attempting to win as an adult.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3718425369/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170299/
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<pitko> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Matthai> evo, če koga zanima: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2014/03/17/sifriranje-notranjega-pomnilnika-telefonov-s-sistemom-android/
<yang> aha zanimivo
<Matthai> poglej si tisti del o backdooru v Samsung Galaxy
<yang> bom cel clanek prebral
<Matthai> upam, da bo kmalu na Slo-Tech objavljeno, en mora Å¡e potrdit da je ok
<Matthai> mislim novica o backdooru v Samsungih
<CrazyLemon> to je yang že prebral..če je njegov replicant team to odkril
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kak znak, da ni Å¡lo za napako?
<Matthai> aha, yang sodeluje pri Replicantu?
<yang> Matthai: ne
<Matthai> to ne more biti napaka
<yang> Matthai: nic ne sodelujem, samo uporabljam
<Matthai> gre za komunikacijski protokol med baseband in app procesorjem
<Matthai> aha, na katerem telefonu pa?
<yang> SGS3 (Galaxy S3)
<Matthai> kolikor sem gledal, Å¡e ni implementiran audio na klicih
<yang> a lahko posredujem tvoj link na #replicant ?
<Matthai> ja, seveda
<yang> ok
<Matthai> sicer se pripravljam, da bom v angleščini napisal en članek na temo zakaj ej Blackphone FUD
<Matthai> kjer bom tudi to omenil
<yang> Matthai: zelel sem te vprasati kje lahko preberem tisti clanek, ko si pisal o GSM protokolu pred casom
<yang> ce imas tocni url
<idioterna> na slo-techu ga mas med clanki
<idioterna> ne bo tezko najt
<Matthai> hmm, tisti članek ni bil potem nikjer objavljen, redactana verzija pa na Slo-Techu
<idioterna> na vsaki strani
<Matthai> v originalnem članu je bilo napisano še kako ugansnit GSM omrežje
<yang> mislim da je skovanka "prosto programje" napacna
<yang> moment..
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA 20:00
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman @ Museum of Modern Art, Ljubljana 2012-04-21 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] That’s Better: Ubuntu 14.04 Suru Wallpaper Fixes Alignment Issue  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XDEam1aZ4WI/ubuntu-default-wallpaper-update
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> ce bi kdo zelel podnapise v slovenscini k videu jih lahko dobi
 * sasa84 pomaha CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> yang, o/
<yang> o sasa84
<yang> zdele sem mal odstoten
<yang> odstoten
<yang> no whatever, pac ni me tu
<lynxlynxlynx> *prost
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> [22:41:31] <yang> no whatever, pac ni me tu
<CrazyLemon> its all an illusion
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> nč miške...šibam pančat
<dz0ny> crazy
<dz0ny> a teb network dela
<dz0ny> ko se vrnes iz pripravljemosti
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj pa CrazyLemon Å¡e dela :P
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...dns sm na faxu vidla "kaj je že imel ime...", ampak na žalost letos ne bo moj študent :P
<dz0ny> zihr je bil kak simon peter
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne uporabljam sploh te pripravljenosti
<CrazyLemon> ker kadarkoli sem to uporabu z amd gonilniki.. se nism sploh vrnu :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-18
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> moin
<CrazyLemon> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719
<Seniorita> predlagam.vladi.si: Linux in odprta koda za celotno javno upravo.
<zdobersek> zakaj pa lih linux?
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ne android? al pa freebsd?
<CrazyLemon> android je pa kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> nima linux jedra? :>
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> ima Google jedro
<zdobersek> v Google jedru tici pa NSA
<zdobersek> tko da bi bli avtomatsko frendi z USofA, brez potrebe po azilu za par Guantanamovcev
<CrazyLemon> meni je US of A kul.. brez US of A tudi big maca ne bi bilo!!
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<Sky[x]> o poglejga dz0ny  :)
<dz0ny> crazylemon
<dz0ny> a lahko probas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kuga pa?
<dz0ny> pripravljenoat
<dz0ny> *st
<CrazyLemon> čaki da najprej updejtam
<zdobersek> pripravljenost cesa?
<CrazyLemon> fsega!
<zdobersek> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5487/null/answers :D
<Seniorita> predlagam.vladi.si: Prazniki
<CrazyLemon> well
<CrazyLemon> lets do this shit
<CrazyLemon> fair well o/
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> torej dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> networking dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobersek> kva je pa to, 'pravicen vodnjak'?
<CrazyLemon> vodnjak za vse!
<napsy> mogoce pravljicen?
<zdobersek> a fairy well? :>
<dz0ny> vsaka hisa lahkonvzame 2 vedri na dan
<napsy> super ideja
<napsy> za 18. stoletje :-D
<dz0ny> it was real
<zdobersek> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t603637#crta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vi na štajerskem koncu itak ne poznate pojma pravičnosti
<CrazyLemon> tko da je nesmiselno debatirat o tem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10001460_720757657946995_1378563425_n.jpg    a je ta tvoj?? :)
<CrazyLemon> če je..očitno ga boš danes dobu :)
<napsy> lahk ga pa men das
<napsy> mi je ucer crknalo kolo
<CrazyLemon> napsy prašaj yanga..on zbira kolesa
<napsy> aja? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZX38aoElN0   is yellow king my xbox nickname :D
<Seniorita> Patton Oswalt Is a "True Detective" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Patton Oswalt (as Rust Cohle) explains the intricate relationships between tragedy, comedy and time. Patton Oswalt's "Tragedy Plus Comedy Equals Time" premie...«
<zdobersek> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=643731082330400&set=a.535912143112295.1073741828.504299626273547&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Courtney Love - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »I'm no expert but up close this does look like a plane and an oil slick. http://www.tomnod.com/nod/challenge/malaysiaairsar2014/map/128148 … prayers go...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zna bit
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kako si pa to nasu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a gentleman never tells
<idioterna> lucky you're not one, then
<CrazyLemon> !g site:facebook.com veb company
<Seniorita> VEB Company - Ljubljana, Slovenia - Oprema za Å¡port ... - Facebook https://sl-si.facebook.com/pages/VEB-Company/131122990243801
<idioterna> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Automatically Record Skype Calls In Linux With Skype Call Recorder  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ugxZqdoobig/automatically-record-skype-calls-linux-skype-call-recorder.html
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> uni ip je bil boljsi :D
<Seniorita>  [COKS] predlagam.vladi.si : Linux in odprta koda za celotno javno upravo  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1270
<sasa84> hejohou miške :D
<zdobersek> heja sasa84
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: moj je
<idioterna> sm poklicu, prav da nej kr pridem ponga
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek miši moj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna \o/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Peerflix: Stream Torrents With VLC Or MPlayer Via Command Line  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PnnZ5p6UskM/peerflix-stream-torrents-with-vlc-or.html
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Predlagam vladi si : Linux in odprta koda za celotno javno upravo  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1272
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.2°C @18.03.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 44% Veter: južni veter 3.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:26, Kulminacija: 12:12:10, Sončni zahod: 18:12:53
<CrazyLemon> Vreme v rakeku je: sončno
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 01min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> NA*
<CrazyLemon> a je.. ga
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> A?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu GNOME Ups LTS Support Period to Three Years  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8VFt1dcBUOI/ubuntu-gnome-ups-lts-support-period-three-years
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToqNa0rqUtY#t=44
<Seniorita> Conchita Wurst - Rise Like A Phoenix (Austria) 2014 Eurovision Song Contest - YouTube
<sasa84> hm...
<Seniorita> »powered by: http://www.eurovision.tv Conchita Wurst will represent Austria at the 2014 Eurovision Song Contest in Copenhagen with the song Rise Like A Phoenix«
<dz0ny> idioterna: influxdb ste kej pogledal?
<idioterna> ne se
<dz0ny> it's awsome
<idioterna> redar me je ustavu k sm skoz rdeco potegnu
<idioterna> 20 morm placat :)
<idioterna> je bil prjazn je reku "sej razumem vaso strategijo, ampak prosm ne pred mano, k morm kazn napisat"
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://drp.io/geEp grafana zdej zna direktno z influx delat
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> k graphite je real mess
<idioterna> zakaj je mess?
<idioterna> simple je
<idioterna> that somehow implies mess over time
<idioterna> if anyone can, everyone will
<dz0ny> k rabis 3 locene zadeve da sploh ui pokazes
<dz0ny> predens ploh zacnes podatke zbirat
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> how's that?
<idioterna> sam udp paketk posles pa se zacne zbirat?
<idioterna> a se kej druzga rabs?
<idioterna> afaik ne
<dz0ny> carbon+whisper
<dz0ny> pa vse mora it na en server
<dz0ny> z inluc mas clsuter mode > shranjujes lokalno
<dz0ny> gledas globalno
<dz0ny> aja pa influx ma interne funkcije za statistiko
<idioterna> kaj to pomen?
<dz0ny> it's fast
<idioterna> aha
<dz0ny> i love it :) zdem moram samo se system stats > influx spravit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GOG.com Announces 100 Classic PC Games Coming to Linux this Autumn  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sx3vD83JxGw/gog-com-games-heading-linux-autumn
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Might Finally Get Minimize On Click Feature [Ubuntu 14.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/r3271rdCFNo/unity-might-finally-get-minimize-on.html
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/1797532_1456849161215825_883518857_n.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Lep
<lynxlynxlynx> kako že iščeš po paketih s temi boti tle?
<lynxlynxlynx> jablani Å¡e help ne zman pognat >>
<zdobersek> .apt der paket
<zdobersek> .apt wayland
<jablana> libwayland-ltsq0-dbg {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jablana> libwayland-ltsq0 {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jablana> libwayland-dev-lts-saucy {trusty}
<zdobersek> comme ca
<jablana> libwayland-dev-lts-raring {precise (12.04LTS), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-dev-lts-quantal {precise (12.04LTS), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-dev {precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-cursor0-dbg {saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-cursor0 {saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-client0-dbg {saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libwayland-client0 {saucy (13.10), trusty}
<lynxlynxlynx> .apt mkfs.vfat
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> .apt-file search mkfs.vfat
<zdobersek> e2fsprogs
<lynxlynxlynx> dosfstools če bo kdo iskal
<zdobersek> ja, dosfstools
<CrazyLemon> .aptf mkfs.vfat
<jablana> /sbin/mkfs.vfat > dosfstools
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> so l33t
<zdobersek> much hacker
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek zdobersek
<sasa84> o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek RTFM :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WTFM
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoi
<sasa84> RTMF? :D
<sasa84> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> rad te mam ful
<CrazyLemon> to je RTMF
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> sej to lynxlynxlynx :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :$
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem .pomoc obstaja z razlogom! :)
<zdobersek> .pomoc CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> a zdej ti bo prisla policija na dom?
<CrazyLemon> ne - pizza delivery bo
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> uuu, pica!
<CrazyLemon> igotcha sucka!
<CrazyLemon> !g igotcha sucka
<Seniorita> iGotcha Sucka on the App Store on iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/igotcha-sucka/id314527294?mt=8
<sasa84> lohk bi jo dns jedla...
 * CrazyLemon jo je že
<sasa84> njamsi :D
<sasa84> morsko CL?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. že dolgo nisem delal morske doma
<sasa84> klasiko?
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem dobrih gamberov :)
<CrazyLemon> klasika je ja ali pa tuna
<sasa84> jst naročim ponavad margico :P
<CrazyLemon> js nič ne naročim.. sam naredim :)
<sasa84> jaz sem jo sam 1x delala
<sasa84> a testo nrdiš sam?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridem na inštrukcije...bova skup mesla :$
<zdobersek> .yt pizza delivery intro
<jablana> U2 Are Back! Pizza Delivery & Return Of The Stingray Guitar Intro (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlsTezVV_M4 ♥22 ▶7,585
<zdobersek> whatevs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa testo je edino kar naredim sam
<CrazyLemon> drugo kupim :d
<sasa84> buy me CrazyLemon MišiLemon :P
<sasa84> sam res... pica mi je zapasala :\
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe pa pica? :P
<sasa84> jeeej, pico dobim čez 15 minut :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: prepozn, za kofe
<sasa84> ah, prepozn ni nikol :P
<sasa84> jst včasih kofe spijem pa grem spat :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Which GOG.com Games Do Hope Come to Linux First?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/j9CMhU1Yfyw/which-gog-com-games-do-you-want-on-linux-first
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfPRAE2xfcc
<Seniorita> Inside Amy Schumer - Finger Blasters - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Finger Blasters are the fun new dipping snack for teens who are ready for some more serious snacking. Inside Amy Schumer Season 2 premieres April 1. Watch cl...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xQ3y902DEQ
<Seniorita> Introducing Android Wear Developer Preview - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Android Wear extends the Android platform to wearables, starting with a familiar form factor -- watches. Download the developer preview at: developer.android...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 28 Arrives On The Desktop, But There’s Little To Get Excited About  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/s5qt3m-zzYg/firefox-28-arrives-desktop-theres-little-get-excited
<idioterna> evo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> mam svoj pic
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cx-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/na-zagarskem-vrhu.jpg
<idioterna> morm se mal natunat, zic je prenizko balanca pa previsok
<idioterna> je slo pa kr uredu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-divaca-na-debnem.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/korenine-z-debnga.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Banshee 2.9.1 Released With New MediaPanel UI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Pa4Fw8GHoXY/download-banshee-2-9-1-new-media-panel-layout
<zdobersek> slam that stem!
<zdobersek> !g slam that stem tumblr
<Seniorita> SLAM THAT STEM http://slamthatstem.com/
<idioterna> kr grozn je ja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in - je boljši kot ustream (?) ?
<idioterna> u-sistem
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> kokr vzames
<idioterna> diski so cist novi se nc ne primejo
<idioterna> bo treba jutr spet nastelat
<idioterna> sm jih ornk skuhu
<CrazyLemon> js sm se enkrat speku na diske :)
<CrazyLemon> pač hotu sm prečekirat če je kaj z njimi narobe da zavore slabo delajo.. pa so bili vroči kot hudič
<CrazyLemon> lol.. zdaj vidu slike.. kr takoj na makadam :D
<CrazyLemon> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2014/03/18/65086059_btc.jpg
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zihr majo tud kak koledar sam zate
<idioterna> kje majo pa celade?
<CrazyLemon> sej so starejše od 14!
<idioterna> ja pa majo kr grozne cupe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimajo :/
<idioterna> bi ble lepse s ksnimi nice celadami
<yang> idioterna: si ze prodal bicikle ?
<idioterna> yang: gorca se ne
<idioterna> kups?
<idioterna> ti nardim hodulje za zravn :)
<yang> idioterna: a ni kle zadost kolesarjev k bi kupl
<idioterna> dvomm da bi kdo hotu take kripe kupvat
<idioterna> js nimam hudih biciklov
<idioterna> k jih ne rabm k ne tekmujem
<yang> jst sem svojga pred casom prodal
<idioterna> no vis pol rabs enga
<idioterna> loh mojga kups
<yang> v bistvu za tak revenue kot sem dal 7 let nazaj
<idioterna> ti dam nalepko proti kraji gor
<yang> s tem da danes za 100 eur manj dobis kot za 100 DM leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> lol @nalepka
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti se smejes ampak je res
<idioterna> mas pa tut nalepko za krajo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/not-cheap.jpg
<idioterna> ce pise "drago" pol se ze splaca spizdit.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam vidiš..to sploh ni slaba ideja
<CrazyLemon> daš v okvir osnovne podatke
<yang> ?
<yang> a to tut klosarje odvraca da ga ne spizdijo ?
<yang> dobrega kolesa je itak skoda da bi se po mestu z njim vozil
<yang> mojega so vrgli na kamion
<yang> s kljucavnico vred
<idioterna> ja nisi ga zaklenu na zajeban predmet
<idioterna> na nogo od janeza janse ga mors.
<idioterna> no al pa boruta pahorja
<idioterna> ce ti je ljubse
<idioterna> on ma zihr tut policijsko spremstvo
<yang> eh, leta nazaj so mi ga ukradli izpred sodisca
<CrazyLemon> tudi ti si pameten
<yang> sam je bil v tistem mrtvem kotu ki ni imel kamere
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je največ kriminalcev
<CrazyLemon> pustiš kolo
<idioterna> nafilu sm garmina
<idioterna> se cadence+speed morm dt na nov bajk
<idioterna> pa cestne gume
<idioterna> Matthai: telefoncek sm ti kr podalsu
<idioterna> k jutr potece
<Matthai> aha, ja,tnx
<Matthai> daj mi še račun pošlji
<idioterna> ok
<yang> idioterna: a un ta crn bicikelj, je nova pridobitev ?
<idioterna> ne vem kerga gledas
<yang> eno sliko si dal prej
<yang> z enim crnim
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/1797532_1456849161215825_883518857_n.jpg
<yang> mi zgleda, kot da je nov
<idioterna> tale je moj nov
<idioterna> za njim je pa star
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/na-zagarskem-vrhu.jpg
<idioterna> ta je pa nov na vrh hriba
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cx-podrtija.jpg
<idioterna> ta pa nek nasred :)
<yang> a to je ta bicikelj, k je lahko MTB al pa cestni ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> sam kako pa z balanco ?
<idioterna> zdej se bom koncno loh znebil vseh ostalih
<yang> mal je cudna za mtb
<idioterna> to mate ljudje neke cudne predsodke
<idioterna> taka balanca je dalec najbols
<yang> pa
<yang> vilce niso na feder
<idioterna> ja halo
<yang> kako bos s takim po kannih vozu
<idioterna> feder je za dostavljalce pic
<yang> kamnih
<idioterna> uizi
<idioterna> sej mam roke
<idioterna> pa nimam se zarascenih komolcev
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/korenine-z-debnga.jpg
<idioterna> po temle sm su dol uizi
<idioterna> sicer ne vem kok hitr lih ne
<idioterna> k je bla tema pa dost izdajalska potka je
<idioterna> ampak je slo kr uredu no
<idioterna> sploh za prvic
<idioterna> k so cist novi diski ful slabo primejo
<yang> dobr no ti si zverziran to je tut res
<idioterna> tko da nism pretiravu
<idioterna> ja, ljubljanski robniki so kr trening
<yang> lep bicikelj, drgac
<idioterna> mhm kr nice je
<yang> vidim, da si fen colnagov
<idioterna> edin te gume k zravn pridejo so res cheap
<idioterna> mjah
<idioterna> uresnic nism
<idioterna> mislm, nc nimam proti njim
<idioterna> je pa en najbl cheap cx bajkov k zdrzijo tok velike ljudi k sm js
<idioterna> sm gledu focuse k so ful cenejsi
<idioterna> mislm karbonca bi dobu za 2k
<idioterna> sam ne zdrzi 100 kilskega idiota
<yang> jst mam to staro specialko, bom videl ce se sploh da vozit s prestavami pod balanco, mal je nestabilno pri hitrosti
<idioterna> eh, vcasih so vsi tko vozil
<yang> nic moram pod tus, lepo bodte
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js pa psa pelat pa
<idioterna> zice od pamzov v avto montirat nazaj
<yang> dve skrbi manj za mene :)
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V četrtek bo precej jasno. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. V petek bo v zahodni in ponekod v osrednji Sloveniji delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Drugod bo povečini jasno, več bo le koprenaste oblačnosti. Pihal bo zmeren jugozahodni veter. V soboto bo v vzhodni Sloveniji še delno jasno, drugod zmerno do pretežno oblačno, občasno bo tudi rahlo deževalo. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo jutri delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. Tu in tam bo možna kakšna manjša ploha.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] minimize on click launcher option in ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/X9_Pqx06T28/minimize-click-launcher-option-ubuntu-14-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2150-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2150-1/
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-19
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> dobr dan
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: sm dobu tvoj msg, nisem zdaj ze kakih 5 dni se loginal, guzva :/ bom sprejel ko pridem enkrat koncno do free-time :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ni panike, saj se nič ne mudi :)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t604041
<CrazyLemon> Red Hat je startup ?
<napsy> zgleda :)
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> vazn da ni shutdown
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Minimize On Click For Unity Launcher Available In Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6h5s1PiOC1k/minimize-on-click-for-unity-launcher.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: draftSight (Lubuntu 12.04)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41532/#p41532
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: predlagam vladi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41533/#p41533
<speed-> đahej
<idioterna> zdravo
<speed-> kak smo
<Matthai> RedHat je startup odkar jih je Microsoft kupil
<napsy> aja?
<Matthai> ja, a nisi slišal? Pa RMS je odkupil večinski delež od Gatesa
<Matthai> :-)
<zdobersek> hacker you'll be freeeEEEEheeeheeeheeee
<slax0r> speed-: \o
<napsy> rms traitor :(
<speed-> jo slax0r
<slax0r> kako?
<napsy> sm pa vseskozi svoj trebuscek vzgajal da bo cimbol njegovmu podobn
<speed-> pa tak delovno
<speed-> 10 stvari na 1x probam naredit pa negre :)
<slax0r> vem kak je to :)
<slax0r> najlepse je ko prides iz fraj dneva nazaj in te zjutraj na mailu caka msg da je danes prezentacija projekta
<slax0r> katera bi morala bit v petek pop :)
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> btw, najde kdo tukaj kaj narobe: http://sprunge.us/PYfD
<slax0r> zakaj ne matcha #SOC-67?
<speed-> ugh aghr regex..
<speed-> )
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> samo sem probal na regexpal.com in je regex cist ok
<speed-> tu ti ni treba / / dat kak pri phpju ?
<speed-> da pac isce whatever #SOC-56 whatever ?
<slax0r> koliko gledam ne
<speed-> drugace slax0r nevem ce sem prav prebral
<speed-> baje da ne bash ne pozna \d
<speed-> tak da [0-9] ali pa:digit:
<speed-> probaj :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: draftSight (Lubuntu 12.04)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41534/#p41534
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: predlagam vladi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41535/#p41535
<slax0r> speed-: ja, to je blo :)
<slax0r> tnx :)
<slax0r> btw, ales te je klical kaj pred kakim mescom, dvema?
<slax0r> je rabil neke php programerje
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ce bi me pred pol leta klical bi sel takoj
<speed-> zdaj pa mi nekak ni treba vec :)
<slax0r> hehe, mene je tudi klical ce koga poznam
<slax0r> se nisem drugega spomnil kot tebe :P
<slax0r> vem da nekaj "malega" ves v php :D
<speed-> pa vmes mi kaj uspe ja :)
 * mihaweb tokrat na joomli.. kr ne morem verjet
<slax0r> I think I'm going to puke a little
<mihaweb> just a little :)
<slax0r> yep :)
<slax0r> ma dobro, saj tak pametnega free cmsa naceloma ni, vsaj ne tak ki bi mi ugajal po dolgem in sirokem
<mihaweb> men je typo3 dokaj kul
<mihaweb> sam kompliciran
<slax0r> in pocasen...
<slax0r> prevec je bloated
<mihaweb> ja to se zgodi, če hočeš ugajat po dolgem in sirokem :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ni free cmsja.. a plačljivi je ki ti ugaja?
<mihaweb> sharepoint? :D
<zdobersek> IF IT'S FREE YOU'RE THE PRODUCT
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nisem se nobenega probal, nimam potrebe, se manj pa zelje
<slax0r> sharepoint sem testiral ja
<slax0r> O....M....G
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Java 8 (Stable) Released, Install it In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2w6KkTCKUsQ/oracle-java-8-stable-released-install.html
<dz0ny> slax0r: ping
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za 'turn-based game' ?
<speed-> nov ali star?
<CrazyLemon> torej igra kjer se igralci izmenjujejo - kot je recimo Å¡ah
<CrazyLemon> prevod me zanima
<CrazyLemon> ne dejansko igra :)
<speed-> aja lol :D
<speed-> ja nevem
<speed-> potezna igra?
<CrazyLemon> to bi Å¡lo ja.. hvala :)
<speed-> drugace kar se tega tice mi smo zadnjic spilali heroes of might and magic 3 :D
<speed-> hot seat samo traja celi dan :)
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: potezna igra? http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorija:Potezne_strate%C5%A1ke_igre
<Seniorita> Kategorija:Potezne strateške igre - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<mihaweb> ups
<mihaweb> nism gledu :D
<speed-> evo homm3 je v spisku :D
<speed-> zakon spil, samo nebi skodilo ce bi dali da lahko resolucijo menjas ker kakorkoli skoraj 15 let je ze stara :)
<mihaweb> jst spet mal igram diablo 2
<speed-> meni pa diablo ni bil vsec
<mihaweb> mene jezi da v vseh teh letih na hell nism nč naredu
<speed-> spilal sem eve online 8let+ :)
<mihaweb> včas me že konc nightmare ****, na začetku hella pa vedn obupal
<mihaweb> tokrat delam po tutorialih, build za beginnerje :)
<mihaweb> sm volkodlak
<mihaweb> zaenkrat kr uspešn, sam bom vidu če bo trajal
<slax0r> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> slax0r: symfony namespace autoloader > get all classes
<dz0ny> vem da je native reflection
<dz0ny> iscem ce je kaj integrirano
<slax0r> dz0ny: composer autoloader
<dz0ny> ja to je interface
<slax0r> composer je rest...blast
<slax0r> res*
<slax0r> drgac pa ne uporablam symfony
<dz0ny> odspodaj je symfony
<dz0ny> autoloader stuff
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: predlagam vladi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41536/#p41536
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo sedež zate http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10349/essax_shark_kolesarski_sedez_s_plavutjo_morskega_psa.html
<Seniorita> Essax Shark - kolesarski sedež s plavutjo morskega psa | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Pri španskem podjetju Essax so oblikovali revolucionaren sedež Shark, ki ima na sredini izboklino v obliki plavuti morskega psa.«
<mihaweb> hm vibrator
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: [Lubuntu 12.04] Namesittev DraftSight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41537/#p41537
<zdobersek> nope
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/architecture-design-blog/2014/mar/19/inner-net-most-connected-man-earth-fitness-trackers-data
<Seniorita> Rise of the 'inner-net': meet the most connected man on the planet | Art and design | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Fitness trackers, vibrating GPS insoles and a searchable archive of your entire life. Oliver Wainwright meets the man who’s made ‘data-assisted living’ an artform«
<zdobersek> James Clapper has a laugh
<zdobersek> latorz
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu 12.04] Namesittev DraftSight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41538/#p41538
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: [Lubuntu 12.04] Namesittev DraftSight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41539/#p41539
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intel Graphics Installer For Linux 1.0.4 Available For Download [Ubuntu 13.10 And Fedora 20]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IyEqvZNYwrQ/intel-graphics-installer-for-linux-104.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: WIN7 / UBUNTU 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41540/#p41540
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<zdobersek> a je JJ kriv al ne?
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<CrazyLemon> am...my bad
<CrazyLemon> telefon sm dal na space pa sploh nisem opazu
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> bitcoin na 24ur
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> kdo sta pa ta dva mlada milijonarja ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnRTN4KYguc
<Seniorita> The Idiot's Guide to Smart People: Music (Ep. 2 of 3) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Only smart people can love music in a way that takes all the fun out of it. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM TWEET This Video: http:/...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 12.04] Namestitev DraftSight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41541/#p41541
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO je bil talev Satoshi, tadesni pa Nakamoto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: (11:48:17 AM) CrazyLemon: kdo sta pa ta dva mlada milijonarja ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek govorili so o slovenskih milijonarjih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos ti rufnu mail newsweeku?
<CrazyLemon> neka dva mladeniča
<zdobersek> bitcoin talenta?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej sem reku, talev je bil Satoshi, tadesn pa Nakamoto
<CrazyLemon> ah... o bitstamp so govorili
<CrazyLemon> Tudi za mlada Kranjčana, ki sta borzo za nakup in prodajo kovancev Bitstamp ustanovila pred tremi leti, danes pa na mesec obrneta med 200 in 500 milijonov dolarjev.
<dz0ny> .sporoci maxipin https://www.crypto101.io/
<Seniorita> Crypto 101
<yang> vic dneva - Sta šla Gašpar Gašpar in Klemen Klemen na koncert Duran Duran v Baden-Baden.
<CrazyLemon> vic prejšnega stoletja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/19/oculus-rift-development-kit-2/?ncid=rss_truncated         me want one
<Seniorita> The new Oculus Rift costs $350 and this is what it's like
<Seniorita> »If you're still not paying attention to Oculus VR and the Rift headset -- the folks at the forefront of virtual reality's recent rebirth -- what are you«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yours only for $500, with a limited-edition zdobersek autograph!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats cheap!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpyH95K7wxg
<Seniorita> Its a deal, its a steal, Its sale of the fuckin century - YouTube
<Seniorita> »audio snippet from lock stock & 2 smoking barrels movie«
<yang> cel vic http://pastebin.com/DuyWiPGV
<Seniorita> Sta šla Gašpar Gašpar in Klemen Klemen na koncert Duran Duran v Baden-Baden. - Pastebin.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: GOG bo kmalu začel ponujati igre tudi za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41542/#p41542
<zdobersek> Thanks Obama http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/obama-visit-forces-dwars-door-vlaanderen-route-change
<Seniorita> Obama Visit Forces Dwars Door Vlaanderen Route Change | Cyclingnews.com
<Seniorita> »American president to visit World War 1 cemetary in Waregem«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Big Smartphone Brands ‘Looking Seriously’ at Ubuntu for Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VxFi0KoATaw/big-smartphone-brands-looking-seriously-ubuntu-phones
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-20
<CrazyLemon> vesel prvi dan sezone alergij \o/
<slax0r> \o/
<dz0ny> ob 16.25 bo enakonocje
<dz0ny> ni se :>
<CrazyLemon> party pooper
<napsy> dab
<napsy> dan
<napsy> enakonocje?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B759dzymyoc
<Seniorita> If Google Was a Guy (Part 2) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You asked for it, you got it! Google is back to answer more of your sort-of questions. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.c...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41543/#p41543
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.3°C @20.03.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: zahodnik 0.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:56, Kulminacija: 12:13:54, Sončni zahod: 18:17:52
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol @ bing
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIktba-8bTM
<Seniorita> Jake and Amir: Bitcoin - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Say good buy to my digital money. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/collegehumor FOLLOW us on: http://www.twitter.com/...«
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> Prevladovalo bo sončno in toplo vreme, jutri čez dan pa se bo zmerno pooblačilo.
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V soboto bo v vzhodni Sloveniji še sončno. Drugod bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, predvsem na Primorskem in Notranjskem bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Še bo vetrovno.V nedeljo se bo dež na zahodu okrepil in se postopno širil nad osrednjo Slovenijo.
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @20.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 52%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:44, Kulminacija: 12:10:44, Sončni zahod: 18:14:43
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a mi poveš zakaj za ljubega vraga si omogočil komentiranje ko si napisal članek o Gsoc? :)
<zdobersek> ooh, you want my input!
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.ubuntu.si
<jablana> www.ubuntu.si je dosegljiva!
<slax0r> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjGofGwCAAExN_6.jpg
<zdobersek> .gif wv oh snap
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> .pic wv oh snap
<jablana> https://lh6.ggpht.com/9rtc-UpEfN7Wr2UmIDMvbROSAPsPEoRynaYKIyBhr5hWvZvBoUzxgYdZT-_Nq8cvDZBO=h900
<zdobersek> jebes.
<CrazyLemon> launchpad i hope you die in pain
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 5x zapored timeout error
<CrazyLemon> prava čopoškržnica - new word of the day
<idioterna> kaj pa pomen to?
<idioterna> ksne vrste riba?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja.. naj bi bila podobna morskemu konjičku
<CrazyLemon> so called 'pipefish'
<dz0ny> slax0r: are we trusting medium? :>
<slax0r> dz0ny: ?
<dz0ny> slax0r: pic
<idioterna> of course we are
<slax0r> ne stekam, kaj ce zaupamo?
<dz0ny> medium je blog storitev
<dz0ny> medium je tud un k prav da z mrtvimi komunicira
<dz0ny> I don't trust them
<slax0r> it's a pic dude...
<idioterna> and you know emacs is true
<slax0r> meh, mi je vim ljubsi
<dz0ny> slax0r: too much white then :>
<napsy> pff
<napsy> ni nujno da je white
<idioterna> js mam nigger vim
<idioterna> z ashy crkami
<napsy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwjn0vc3t4xi98m/out.png?m=
<Seniorita> Dropbox - out.png
<napsy> prav sikano temo sm najdu
<napsy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwjn0vc3t4xi98m/out.png
<Seniorita> Dropbox - out.png
<napsy> ta bo bolsi link
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41544/#p41544
<slax0r> dz0ny: hm? a vim?
<dz0ny> ne pic
<dz0ny> omg
<dz0ny> I don't care about vim
<idioterna> zihr ksn new agerski ide uporablas :)
<dz0ny> sm3
<slax0r> ides ftw :P
<slax0r> ewwwwww
<dz0ny> pa jetbrains family
<dz0ny> cakam atom :>
<CrazyLemon> !g qhandjoob
<Seniorita> Weboob - Application - QHandjoob http://weboob.org/applications/qhandjoob
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> boob pa handjoob
<CrazyLemon> epic! :D
<slax0r> le kaj si iskal da si nasel to stran ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r iskal sem qhandjoob
<CrazyLemon> ker nisem vedu kaj za vraga pa počne ta app
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> !g site:packages.ubuntu.com qhandjoob
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – File list of package weboob-qt/trusty/all http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/weboob-qt/filelist
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> well played :)
<slax0r> amazonovi maili so postali pusti: http://pastebin.com/6HbuUhEF
<Seniorita> Dear my.mail@spam.com, New Message Arrived! See Message Sinc - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog prevoda za "General Relativity Orbit Tracer" ?? "Splošni sledilnik relativne orbite" or smth
<CrazyLemon> qhandjoob me je čist zmedel
<napsy> ur horny big time
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mogoce bi pa rabu handjob :P
<slax0r> za koncentracijo pa to
<CrazyLemon> lol.. i joke ppl
<CrazyLemon> a moram narisat that i joke :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41545/#p41545
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2014/03/bmw_tozba.aspx
<CrazyLemon> lool
<Seniorita> Američan je BMW tožil zaradi 20-mesečne erekcije | Kratke novice - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kalifornijski motorist je vzrok za priapizem, dolgotrajno in nenadzorovano erekcijo, ki naj bi trajala 20 mesecev, našel v vožnji z motociklom BMW. Sodišče mu ni verjelo in je tožbo zavrnilo.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41546/#p41546
<zdobersek> revno: 169
<zdobersek> committer: Dražen Matešič <drazen@ubuntu.si>
<zdobersek> branch nick: razvoj
<zdobersek> timestamp: Thu 2014-03-20 11:18:33 +0100
<zdobersek> message:
<zdobersek>   Do not display comment textbox
<zdobersek> modified:
<zdobersek>   www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<zdobersek> it's like it's not ubuntu-_si_
<CrazyLemon> torej kaj je bil tvoj namen razen več spamma v moj inbox? :)
<zdobersek> kter inbox? a tale? drazen@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> tale ja :)
<slax0r> a te moti da je v anglescini ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tisti dan v mesecu je pa JO moti marsikaj :)
<slax0r> aja :)
<yang> Ali je kdo od vas se na Linkedinu ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> it's where i keep my business contacts
<yang> idioterna: zate vem, da si , sva dodana
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: KKEdit: Text Editor Inspired By BBEdit And Gedit [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/py5kY_GnzNs/kkedit-text-editor-inspired-by-bbedit.html
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž vsaj polovica prisotnih
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Oracle Java 8 In Debian Via Repository [JDK8]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/N8DEGmQZqg4/how-to-install-oracle-java-8-in-debian.html
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja polovica jih tudi ignorira IRCNAME :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> a buuu
<yang> from: Kolektiva info.si@kolektiva.net
<yang> subject: masaža za 2 / Snemanje dogodka / Prerokovanje / Frizerske storitve / Dunajski zrezek za 2 / Park Goričko / Cook deluxe set
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4wtaDdzkGw
<yang> zanima me ce gre postopek v tem vrstnem redu :)
<Seniorita> Demo of unity8 as mir compositor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video shows a practical application of using the Qt scenegraph rendering engine as a Mir compositor, allowing us to mix QML items with live Mir surfaces...«
<dz0ny> lala
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 2016 enkrat
<yang> dzony a si ti na linkedinu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam zgleda kr v redu
<CrazyLemon> v videu :)
<dz0ny> yang: mam na ignore tist spam machine
<yang> hehe, prevec invajtov dobil ?
<dz0ny> med drugim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam mir naj bi bil na tablicah in telefonih že to jesen
<dz0ny> bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 živjo kaj če bi napisala eno novico :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41547/#p41547
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8 Mir Compositor Demo Shows Slick Progress Afoot  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VVDPhrBR4Vc/demo-unity8-mir-compositor
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Witcher 2 Coming to Linux on Steam  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/P63UrfLCBr8/witcher-2-coming-linux-steam
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Ubuntu Tablets To Launch This Autumn  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PY3Vy_QGPN0/ubuntu-tablets-coming-year
<lynxlynxlynx> tw2 :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pri trojki niso še nič omenjali linuxa
<yang> hm
<yang> a se kdo dobi na gmailu tole na vrhu
<yang> Warning: We believe state-sponsored attackers may be attempting to compromise your account or computer.Protect yourself now
<yang> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/06/06/google-state-sponsored-attackers-may-be-attempting-to-compromise-your-account/
<Seniorita> Google: “State-sponsored attackers may be attempting to compromise your account” | Naked Security
<Seniorita> »Google has said that it will start to proactively warn internet users when it suspects that "state-sponsored attackers" have attempted to break into accounts.«
<CrazyLemon> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<yang> v glavnem, malo sem sel brati in google omogoca 2-way auth preko SMS-a
<yang> tako, da kdor se nima tega omogocenega je pametno da si nastima
<CrazyLemon> seriously? sej imaš google authenticator na androidu..tko da lahko tudi brez smsov se prijaviš
<CrazyLemon> in 2 way auth je že dolgo
<yang> ja ok no
<yang> pac nisem vedel , da "je ze dolgo"
<yang> pa tut androida nimam
<CrazyLemon> no sej..zato pa nisi niti vedel da je že dolgo ..it all makes sense now :>
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-21
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jablana> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 27.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41548/#p41548
<CrazyLemon> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/document/2014/03/20/hunt-sys-admins/
<Seniorita> I Hunt Sys Admins - The Intercept
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinguy OS 14.04 Alpha Available For Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cPYc5pd9f98/pinguy-os-1404-alpha-available-for.html
<CrazyLemon> najbolj zanimiv del manjka.. Å¡koda
<dz0ny> kaj to?
<dz0ny> kjer to?
<dz0ny> kje*
<dz0ny> https://nutty.io/
<Seniorita> Nutty
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tiste slike I Hunt Sys Admins
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv tale nutty
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://nutty.io/webrtc/e7882bfeb5
<Seniorita> Nutty
<dz0ny> let's test :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni kul
<CrazyLemon> a lahk zakleneš sejo da sam ti lahk tipkaš ?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> se moras kao prijavit
<dz0ny> sem mislu da je obratno
<CrazyLemon> torej zdaj ti lahko vsak s tistim linkom zbriše kar želi.. :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> a me je kdo klical?
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/s403x403/1780746_572484666182912_1976265317_n.jpg
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoj
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> aja tle sploh se nism pokazu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/neue-nago.jpg
<sasa84> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750617735/prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-g700-22-ghz-59-403339#tech
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Lenovo IdeaPad G700 2,2 GHz (59-403339) - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Lenovo G700 prenosnik se ponaša z lastnostmi, ki so zelo zanimive za uporabnike, ki si želijo zmogljiv in cenovno ugoden računalnik. Na velikem 17,3" - 43,9 cm zaslonu, vgrajenim Intel Core i7 procesorju, 8 GB pomnilnika in 1 TB trdim diskom, boste lahko brez skrbi brskali po spletu in uživali ob večpredstavnostnih vsebinah.«
<sasa84> kok se vam tole zdi?
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<idioterna> ogromn je
<idioterna> za kaj bos pa to nucala?
<idioterna> kasn deu?
<idioterna> ja niti ni tok svoh edin js bi si zelu velik visjo resolucijo pa velik manjse ohisje
<idioterna> sam pol to podrazi x2
<idioterna> tko da ce ti je velikost vsec pa screen zadostuje
<idioterna> je cist super masina videt
<sasa84> lenovo je kul firma za ubuntu
<sasa84> bom v bodoče nabaula nov laptop
<sasa84> pa k ga mam namest desktopa, je fajn d je večji zaslon
<sasa84> zdej mam 15,6
<idioterna> aha jah
<idioterna> ni slabo
<idioterna> sam ko bos nosila bos klela
<idioterna> ce mas avto je to verjetn manjsi problem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a obstaja kakšna nekul firma, ki sestavlja laptope, za ubuntu? :)
<CrazyLemon> specifikacije so ok.. sicer je kr star tale i7 pa disk je malo počasen ampak za prosojnice je dovolj :)
<zdobersek> system64
<sasa84> prosojnice LOL :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej na faxu so itak desktopi po učilnicah :P
<zdobersek> wow, na kter posh faks pa ti hodis?
<slax0r> boring :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čemu pol potrebuješ laptop?
<CrazyLemon> če ga ne potrebuješ je boljše kupit uber duper PC kot pa 'ok' laptop :)
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> sploh pa 17" je brezveze ce ni full hd...
<slax0r> pravzaprav, vsak screen ki ni fullhd je brezveze :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Mint ‘MintBox 2′ PC Launches on Amazon in Europe, Soon Sells Out  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Zj0Fk9cUBMw/mintbox-pc-buy-europe
<dz0ny> +1
<dz0ny> sasa84: kolk inčev ma ni pomembno
<dz0ny> bolj pomembna je tehnika,
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> torej kolk pikslov na inch ma
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak sasa84 je lačna inčev
<CrazyLemon> briga njo za tehniko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> nvm
<slax0r> saj je ze fajn met velik screen
<dz0ny> se bo sama izjasnila
<slax0r> sam kaj ko je resolucija potem majhna in zgleda vse popaceno...
<dz0ny> !g yoga panda 2
<Seniorita> Baby Panda doing Yoga - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmJJrhf5rq4
<dz0ny> !g lenovo yoga panda 2
<Seniorita> Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11 i5 256GB Orange - PricePanda Singapore http://www.pricepanda.com.sg/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-11-i5-256gb-orange-pid1518954/
<slax0r> to se je manjsa resolucija :)
<slax0r> kaj si naj z tem zacnem? :P
<slax0r> vcasih mi je se fullhd premal :D
<dz0ny> 13.3" high-resolution QHD+ (3200 x 1800)
<dz0ny> IPS wide-view display with 10-point multitouch technology
<slax0r> 11.6" HD 5-point capacitive multitouch display (16:9 widescreen) (1366x768) (350 NIT)
<dz0ny> ja pepelka ne zna googlat
<slax0r> aja :P
<dz0ny> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/yoga/yoga-2-pro/#techspecs
<Seniorita> Lenovo Yoga 2 | 2 in 1 Ultrabook | A Laptop Tablet Hybrid | Lenovo (US)
<CrazyLemon> pepelka je zdaj kriva ker ti neke pande sanjaš
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> !g Lenovo Yoga 2 linux
<slax0r> to pa je ze druga pesem :)
<Seniorita> compatibility - Ubuntu on Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/367963/ubuntu-on-lenovo-yoga-2-pro
<slax0r> sam vseeno, 13" :/
<slax0r> ma saj itak nima veze, desktop > laptop
<dz0ny> ja 15'' se ni
<dz0ny> zgelda da dela jubuntu ok gor
<slax0r> zakaj pa naj nebi?
<slax0r> omg kak mi danes ni :/
<slax0r> pa v sredo sm dobu novo naredzenje...vsak dan morem naredit release -.-
<slax0r> alpha, da se razume
<sasa84> dz0ny, za pisat je bolš, d je večji
<slax0r> sasa84: zakaj ze?
<sasa84> sej veš, LO je pr men dost v uporabi :P
<sasa84> slax0r, jah... recimo, da ful cajta posvetim pisanju v LO :)
<dz0ny> sasa sej je vecji
<slax0r> ne, zakaj je vecji boljsi za pisanje?
<slax0r> in what the hell he LO?
<dz0ny> libreoffice
<slax0r> ah, tista stvar na kateri se nabira prah pri meni :)
<sasa84> slax0r, ker mam lohk večjo pisavo (pač povečavo)
<sasa84> slax0r, jst sm pisala diplomsko v LO in doktorat zdej pišem
<slax0r> saj pa ne sedis 5m vstran od racunalnika :)
<sasa84> LO je zakon :D
<slax0r> nism nic reku proti :)
<slax0r> sam pac ne rabim :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, rabm nov laptop... temu crkuje disk, morm menat baterijo, dvd enota ne radi, kamera ne radi...
<sasa84> da vse to menam...mam že za pol novga :P
<CrazyLemon> PC ftw
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš menjat baterije.. kamere tudi ne
<dz0ny> sasa84: kolk keša maš?
<sasa84> sam pol vseen rabm Å¡e neki ...za zravn :D
<CrazyLemon> ekran je velik!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ne bo vec sex chata
<dz0ny> mora met kamero
<sasa84> dz0ny, sasa84 je apelirala na sponzorja (lastnega očeta), ker mu pridno hodi pomagat v gozd :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sex chat is history.. zdaj je itak VR tako poceni
<CrazyLemon> je da chat obsolete
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> da je*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za hipsterje
<dz0ny> ne vem ce je njen fant hipster(bo?)
<sasa84> sej kamere res ne rabm... razn za uno žlahto iz amerike, ker drugač skypa res ne nucam
<dz0ny> sasa84: za tiste je mobitel dost
<dz0ny> front camera
<sasa84> sej bi kupla pc...sam pol morm vse kupt - od kište do zaslona itd
<dz0ny> ne kupvat pc
<sasa84> all-in-one ni slab
<dz0ny> to zdej CrazyLemon propagira svoj APU
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> mislm ja.. zakaj pa ne
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne propagiram nič
<sasa84> zame je laptop čist ok... kokr rabm, mi zadostuje
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mislim da je PC boljša opcija kot laptop
<sasa84> ne nažigam igrc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: desktop je pač desktop
<dz0ny> ga ne nosiš okol
<dz0ny> igrc tud ne igra
<dz0ny> torej LAN party odpade
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda.. ampak kot sem jo js razumel tudi laptopa naj ne bi nosila okoli
<sasa84> mogoče ga bom kdaj na fax....ampak ne vsak dan kokr sem tega
<dz0ny> old habits die hard
<sasa84> dz0ny, itam ne bom mela vaj vsak dan
<dz0ny> laptop je bolj
<sasa84> za takrat ko bo...
<dz0ny> torej kolk $ bo fotr prispeval
<sasa84> pa itak sem včasih hodila z vlakom in sem ga skoz prenašala... zdej grem itak z avtom kdr grem
<dz0ny> da vidmo kam cilat
<dz0ny> finančno
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne vem... reku mi je, če pride nov laptop okul jurja
<sasa84> pa sm rekla d pride cenej...sam mi je reku "jah...mal dnarja, mal muske"
<dz0ny> 1k€
<sasa84> lohk tud nižje cilaš :P
<dz0ny> in pol se ona sekira
<slax0r> anyhoo
<sasa84> ne bom lastnga fotra obirala :)
<slax0r> lep vikend vam zelim
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> buhbai!
<sasa84> slax0r, pridkan bod!
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/index.php?cat_id=47&ff_7459=4&ff_3292=27&orderby=priceasc&ff_3293=24
<Seniorita> Prenosniki - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Računalništvo: Prenosniki«
<dz0ny> ce hoces cenej pa i5
<dz0ny> po moje je zate 6gb rama dost
<dz0ny> drugo pa po izbiri
<dz0ny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750633329/prenosnik-hp-probook-650-25-ghz-px654tc
<Seniorita> Prenosnik HP ProBook 650 2,5 GHz (PX654TC) - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »HP ProBook 650 je primeren za vse, ki potrebujejo prenosnik, ki je zmogljiv, odporen in elegantno oblikovan. 4 GB DDR3 pomnilnika, Intel Core i5 procesorjem in 128 GB SSD diska bo gotovo kos še tako zahtevnim nalogam, ki jih boste želeli opraviti.«
<dz0ny> tipkovnica	 Slovenska, odporna proti politju z odvodno cevjo + numerični del
<dz0ny> ^^ droge
<CrazyLemon> ta je kul
<dz0ny> pa tist dvd bi magar ven vrgu
<dz0ny> pa en 500 gb disk dal not
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> za data
<sasa84> odporna proti politju z odvodno cevjo? đizs
<sasa84> sam ma pa 15,6 zaslon :P
<CrazyLemon> lej
<CrazyLemon> tale je 17"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750622529/prenosnik-hp-zbook-17-27-ghz-zb995tc
<Seniorita> Prenosnik HP ZBook 17 2,7 GHz (ZB995TC) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> kr kul
<Seniorita> »Sprosti svojo kreativnost! Osvobodi se dela za mizo saj ti najnovejša serija poslovno orientiranih prenosnikov HP ZBook omogoča delo tudi na poti. Sodobna strojna oprema in številne možnosti povezovanja zagotavljajo neomejeno svobodo pri delu.«
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> http://img22.mimovrste.com/91/14/509114_0.jpg
<sasa84> lenovo?
<sasa84> a je to ventilator?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<sasa84> hudo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za ubuntu se bl priporoča nvidia al ati radeon?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nvidie nisem mel.. ati pa dela
<CrazyLemon> ta teden popoldne :p
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če imaš cutting edge kartico pol jo ati verjetno zaenkrat še ne podpira
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da so izdali svoje najnovejše kartice že kok .. pol leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> so sedaj več ali manj vse podprte
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak itak ne rabiš take kartice
<CrazyLemon> true that
<sasa84> mhm, mhm... sej se bom še kej na vas obrnla, k bom pred zaključnim korakom :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Video Editor Pitivi Pushes Out 0.93 Beta, Refines Stability, Interface  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OUyDsICeNZA/video-editor-pitivi-pushes-0-93-beta-refines-stability-interface
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKV1g47MUP4
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> Enough of Being Married - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Forrest tells Suzanne he wants to get a divorce but is unprepared to handle both her anger and her demands for an explanation. Tune in Thursdays at 10/9c, an...«
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/GNOMEHaters/status/447009448666865665
<Seniorita> Twitter / GNOMEHaters: LINUX IS ABOUT CHOICE SO I ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> what a cliffhanger
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2151-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2151-1/
<yang> 19:10:59 up 792 days, 19:23,  4 users,  load average: 0.94, 0.97, 1.02
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<zdobersek> iiii
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnvoz91k8hc
<Seniorita> Photoshop Has Gone Too Far - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Maybe if we open our eyes to the truth about photoshop, we can photoshop ourselves a new #perspective. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http:...«
<CrazyLemon> .yt dan croll from nowhere
<jablana> Dan Croll - From Nowhere (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYdB3rectmc ♥9,778 ▶979,910
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-22
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V krajih severno in vzhodno od nas bo še povečini sončno, drugod bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno. V Furlaniji, Gorskem Kotarju in ponekod v Istri bo deževalo. Jutri bo pretežno oblačno, padavine se bodo čez dan v krajih zahodno od nas okrepile in počasi širile proti vzhodu. Zvečer bodo zajele vse sosednje pokrajine. Vmes bodo tudi posamezne nevihte. V Alpah se bo meja sneženja spustila do nadmorske višine okoli 1000 m. Jugo o
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V ponedeljek bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, občasno bo še deževalo. Hladneje bo. V torek bo dopoldne delno jasno, popoldne pa spremenljivo oblačno s krajevnimi plohami.
<yang> #libreplanet The annual conference of the Free Software Foundation
<yang> March 22-23, 2014 in Cambridge, MA
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41549/#p41549
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a načrtuješ kaj za global jam ? :)
<sasa84> nč
<CrazyLemon> recimo pregled nizov v 14.04 ? :>
<sasa84> ne :P
<CrazyLemon> no.. nisi do tega trenutka - zdaj pa ja :p
<sasa84> jst sm sam koordinatorca...vi delate :P
<sasa84> jst npr. sam rečm " CrazyLemon, piči miško!"
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no sej js pičim.. ti bl mal pičiš :D
<CrazyLemon> dokončal sem tistih 400+ nizov od app-install-data
<sasa84> sej bom mogla tole nekomu prepustit...k ne bo cajta
<CrazyLemon> danes Å¡e 74 nizov za ubuntu docs
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa ti naredila razen se sprehajala po gozdu in nabirala marjetice??? no kaj???
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41550/#p41550
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, popravljala vaje :D
<dz0ny> that's job, this is fun
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> thats a job this is obligatory
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne morm študente puščat v dvomu, če so nrdil vaje zadost ok :P
<yang> https://libreplanet.org/2014/program/sessions.html
<Seniorita> Program — LibrePlanet 2014
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @22.03.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 55%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:50, Kulminacija: 12:10:06, Sončni zahod: 18:17:22
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 14min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 16.3°C @22.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: jugozahodnik 8.9 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:05, Kulminacija: 12:13:16, Sončni zahod: 18:20:28
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 14min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 16°C @22.03.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 66%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:33, Kulminacija: 12:13:44, Sončni zahod: 18:20:54
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 14min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 13.9°C @22.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 83% Veter: jugozahodnik 6.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:39, Kulminacija: 12:13:50, Sončni zahod: 18:21:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 14min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Windows 7 / Ubuntu 13.10 dualboot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41551/#p41551
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni enako :p
<CrazyLemon> pri prvem je oblačnost pri drugem pa ni :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri linux za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41552/#p41552
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41553/#p41553
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41554/#p41554
<lynxlynxlynx> to je ena od prednosti opere napram chrome
<lynxlynxlynx> če greš nazaj, ti ohrani vso vsebino obrazcev
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mislu, da je standard, pa očitno ne
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sej tudi chrome to počne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> chromium meni ne
<CrazyLemon> chrome meni ja..vem ker sem mel na launchpadu celo stran prevodov in mi launchpad timeouta
<CrazyLemon> pa lepo grem nazaj in se vse ohrani v cacheu
<dz0ny> jp chromium tud
<dz0ny> but i hate that sometimes
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledla 47 ronin and/or veronica mars?
<CrazyLemon> gledal*
<yang> Paypal 2-factor auth ne deluje ?
<yang> mislim, sploh opcije ni za usposobiti to
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41555/#p41555
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41556/#p41556
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41557/#p41557
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri linux za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41558/#p41558
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Razlike med različnimi Linux OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41559/#p41559
<yang> http://live.fsf.org/room123.ogv Eben Moglen Live
<yang> http://live.fsf.org/room123.ogv RMS v zivo na Libreplanet
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-23
<Sky[x]> docker fani
<Sky[x]> http://serversforhackers.com/articles/2014/03/20/getting-started-with-docker/
<Seniorita> Getting Started with Docker | Servers for Hackers
<Seniorita> »A newsletter about servers, geared for developers; Simple server management for hackers.«
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ tadejc_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iayYO5fzgU     :DD
<Seniorita> Top gir Jugoslavija - 2. epizoda - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ovo je Top gir Jugoslavija 2. epizoda - test cura. Vaši šovmasteri: Đeremi Klarkson Rićard Hemond Đems Mej«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> CrazyLemon: ;)
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> snemano v kopru :)
<CrazyLemon> na karting stezi ki ne obratuje :)
<marko-_-> a se je komu že kdaj zgodilo da je instaliral za windows hotkey support in mu delajo
<marko-_-> sam brez potrebe da pritisne FN tipko
<marko-_-> to je precej retarded. Sem že 3x po pomoti ga dal v sleep mode
<marko-_-> mislim prvič naletim na tako napako, če je to sploh napaka al kao cool feature
<yang> to sprasujes na #ubuntu kanalu ?
<marko-_-> da
<yang> a ni malo offtopic ?
<marko-_-> če bi bil windows-si kanal tako velik bi tam,
<marko-_-> ROFL
<marko-_-> ta kanal je offtopic že 5 let yang
<marko-_-> :D
<yang> marko-_-: /join ##windows
<marko-_-> sem že
<marko-_-> ni odgovorov
<yang> vztrajaj !
<marko-_-> pač vprašam tu, če je kdo imel podobne izkušnje
<marko-_-> ko grem po logih navzgor zdaj vidim sam offtopic, endless pages of offtopic
<CrazyLemon> endless page of offtopic in niti eno windows vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> in?
<marko-_-> pages drugače
<CrazyLemon> its one page for me :)
<marko-_-> saj za mene tudi, sam se gre za sestavo stavka. Saj veš da mam prav
<marko-_-> ampak ne moreš tega priznat
<marko-_-> v glavnem whatever. Noben ni mel tega problema, get it
<CrazyLemon> aja.. seveda.. če se gre za to da je stavek lepši bomo prikrojili resnico
<marko-_-> rofl
<marko-_-> joj crazy :D isti kot 6 let nazaj
<marko-_-> nič, se še slišimo kaj
<marko-_-> baj
<yang> a to je tisti tip, ki je sel menjat laptop, ker ni znal nastimat wifi za ubuntu na prvemu ?
<CrazyLemon> to je tisti tip ja
<yang> aha ok
<yang> no ocitno ga ubuntu ni preprical, se vedno se ubada z winsi
<yang> sam zgleda ma tudi tam tezave
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_kernel&num=1
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] AMD Is Exploring A Very Interesting, More-Open Linux Driver Strategy
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<Sky[x]> pl
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> Danes lahko gledate se drugi dan predavanj na http://libreplanet.org/2014/program/sessions.html
<Seniorita> Program — LibrePlanet 2014
<yang> jst pa sibam zdaj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @23.03.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:53, Kulminacija: 12:09:47, Sončni zahod: 18:18:42
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 17min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> jou piške ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup puška
<CrazyLemon> uu..celo prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> zihr si ocenila vaje :>
<tadejc_> CrazyLemon: huda :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tist kar so poslal :P
<sasa84> eni so pridni :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a ti si kej priden?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 O FUL! A VEÅ  KOK!
<CrazyLemon> TOK <----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
<CrazyLemon> VSAJ TOK!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a vsaj tok minusov? :P
 * sasa84 poboža CrazyLemon po bučki, ker je pridkan
<CrazyLemon> \-------------------------------------------------------------------O---------------------------------------------------------------------------------/
<CrazyLemon> to sta roki!
<slax0r> \o
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM kje v blizini?
<LorD_DDooM> ay, captain
<sasa84> oooo pridkan pridkan CrazyLemon
<sasa84> HELLo slax0r :D
<slax0r> hi sasa84 :)
<sasa84> oo lordi ;)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: probu bom zdele mwo na wine, da vidim ce bo delal kaj :)
<LorD_DDooM> All systems nominal!
<slax0r> not really
<slax0r> unimplemented function msvcp100.dll.??bla bla bla<lots of M$ crap>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti res nastopaš za avstrijo na eurosongu? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je.. že staremu haiderju sem obljubil da bom..v hecu.. pol je pa preminil in sploh mu nisem povedal da je hec
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj pač moram pojest kar sm si skuhal
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> lepa balada...lepe oblekce, lep spot
<LorD_DDooM> msxml3, wininet, dxd9, iexplore moraš nainštalirat v winetricks...
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> sem se ful potrudu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa si haiderju tud povedal kok ej s tabo? a ti je kdaj pojamru, da "pikaš"?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moj glas že maš!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jamral je da se moram obrit ja
<CrazyLemon> sam on je itak nonstop jamral
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, držim tačke za finale in zmago!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj v chromeu ne dela 'ok google' ??
<CrazyLemon> <div id="fkbx-hht">Izgovorite »OK Google«</div>
<CrazyLemon> očitno je podprto
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: sm bolj kot ne noob v wine, so, how? :)
<CrazyLemon> sam dela pa ne
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: vglavnem zadeva je garbage tier, če se ti da ukvarjat z winetricks kot proof of conecpts, drugače pa raje dualbootaj
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: saj mam dualboot, sam hocem probat kak bo delal na ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> winetricks <ime_paketa>
<slax0r> to sem ze pogruntal ja
<LorD_DDooM> winetricks d3dx9_36 vcrun2008 corefonts msxml3 wininet ie7 vcrun2010
<LorD_DDooM> Samo če nimap svojega prefixa, zna delat probleme drugje
<slax0r> meh, kurc, rad bi se igral mal to nedeljo, grem js v wins, pa zalaufam, ce se ti ljub ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz malo pozneje lahko pridm, zdajle mi nekaj kompajla
<slax0r> kk
<yang> http://libreplanet.org/2014/program/speakers.html#appelbaum
<Seniorita> Program — LibrePlanet 2014
<yang> http://live.fsf.org/appelbaum.ogv
<dz0ny_> PR alert
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Linux Driver Installer 1.0.4  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qmkGXEgOlJ4/intel-linux-driver-installer-1-0-4
<orion1111> kdo dela tukaj z node.js?
<idioterna> many people
<dz0ny_> one of us
<dz0ny_> idioterna: lahko bi rekel kar vsi aktivni :>
<zdobersek> Danes nisem bil na kolesu.
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> THE HORROR!
<CrazyLemon> tadejc_ so že odstranili posnetek :D
<CrazyLemon> TGJ #2
<tadejc_> sm ze vidu :))
<LorD_DDooM> zdobersek: sva že dva :F
<zdobersek> Jeba je.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk km?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 0.0000km
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: That's exactly -0.0000 more than myself!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wow..am i that good?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: You're 1.0000001x pro-er than me
<zdobersek> Chapeu!
<CrazyLemon> maan..i'm so proud of myself
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HddkucqSzSM
<Seniorita> Official Trailer | The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (2013) | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
<Seniorita> »THE SECRET LIFE OF WALTER MITTY http://www.waltermitty.com Ben Stiller directs and stars in THE SECRET LIFE OF WALTER MITTY, James Thurber's classic story of...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ooold
<yang> A komu deluje 2-factor auth na FBju na SMS ?
 * dz0ny_ does't care about FB
 * dz0ny_ likes Female Body thou
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 300: Rise Of An Empire je kr ok
<dz0ny_> ^^ all sorts of boobs
<yang> mislim da je fora v tem, da pr tusmobilu ne znajo SMSjev sprocesirati prej kot v 10ih urah
<yang> nevem zakaj majo tak queue
<dz0ny_> yang: tist je neodvisno
<dz0ny_> majo svoj network
<yang> FB posilja SMS
<dz0ny_> ne morjo blokirat nc
<dz0ny_> razen ce ti kej
<dz0ny_> zih je replicant kriv
<yang> ne, poznam vec uporabnikov ki pravijo da Tusmobil ne procesira dovolj hitro SMSev
<dz0ny_> k ni v headerju approved by FSF
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> interno mozno
<dz0ny_> od zunaj nima veze
<yang> nrp. soseda mi je poslal enega ob 16h se zdaj ga nisem dobil
<dz0ny_> k je ze placano
<dz0ny_> morjo samo dostavit
<dz0ny_> again replicant :>
<dz0ny_> Hangouts takoj dostavi :>
<yang> noja
<yang> bom se jutri probal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ aja?
<CrazyLemon> yang dela ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ gledal wolf of wall street? :> nice boobs in thee
<CrazyLemon> there*
<CrazyLemon> yang rebootaj telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa boš dobil
<CrazyLemon> sms
<yang> CrazyLemon: aha, katarinca
<yang> aha evo dosli SMSi
<CrazyLemon> !g robbie margot
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo robbie margot robbie margot
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<CrazyLemon> .imdb robbie margot
<jablana> Margot Robbie
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3053338/
<yang> hm, ja, boljsa kot une v top gir 2
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o yang
<yang> kaj dogaja ?
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<yang> tud
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-16
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet Blueberry, Linux Mint’s New Bluetooth Set-Up Tool  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OrdOeaO7CB8/linux-mint-bluetooth-set-up-tool-blueberry
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/16/milky-way-galaxy-ripples/
<Seniorita> The Milky Way galaxy is full of ripples (and larger than you think)
<Seniorita> »When you picture the Milky Way galaxy, you probably imagine a relatively flat disc. Well, you may have to get that image out of your head -- astrophysici«
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja, v bistvu je tkole https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.adventistevangelism.com/images/large/CP00065e.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang OMG!
<napsy> sfw?
<idioterna> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> not really
<dz0ny> dan
<yang> milky way je sam tist kar vids skoz teleskop
<idioterna> rimska cesta.
<pitastrudl> nisem enega starega laptopa z ubuntujem updejtal par mescov
<pitastrudl> že pol ure melje
<pitastrudl> hh
<dz0ny> sure
<CrazyLemon> nič posebnega.. ne updejtat windows par mescev.. pa boš vidu koliko ur bo on mlel
<pitastrudl> xD
<dz0ny> a win 8.1 cele 4 ure sodoben pc melje :D
<pitastrudl> dell latitude 110l
<dz0ny> vceraj sem 4 ure cakal da sem lahko 2 uri en game igral
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dota?? :)
<dz0ny> ne dying light
<CrazyLemon> povej ti nam kako ste se meli na webcampu :D
<yang> Ful je bil žur http://jp.si/math_students.jpg
<yang> pitastrudl: Celeron M
<yang> pitastrudl: a uporabljas kaksen enostaven Window Manager zanj ?
<yang> pitastrudl: probaj icewm, jwm ali lxde, ce uporabljas Gnome/KDE ti gre prevec RAM-a za to
<pitastrudl> yang ja gor laufan lubuntu
<yang> lubuntu je lxde ?
<pitastrudl> AM
<pitastrudl> sec
<yang> ja
<yang> sem pogledal na WP
<idioterna> dz0ny: instaliri si ET
<idioterna> pa bos cel vecer loh spilu pa nc naus rabu cakat
<idioterna> http://www.splashdamage.com/content/download-wolfenstein-enemy-territory
<Seniorita> Download Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory | Splash Damage
<pitastrudl> ja kr lepo dela yang
<pitastrudl> za tak laptop
<yang> ja
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @16.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% jugozahodnik 0.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:54, Kulminacija: 11:11:56, Sončni zahod: 17:08:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 54min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> bo dezval?
<yang> bo
<yang> pitastrudl, starejsa strojna oprema je cisto uporabna za gnu+linux, obstajajo tudi "lahke" distribucije optimizirane za njih
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> imaš kak primer za tak distro
<yang> A je se Kraseva trgovina na Copovi ?
<pitastrudl> všeč mi je ubuntu ker je dosti user friendly :c
<yang> pitastrudl vcasih je bil dsl damn small linux, ne vem pa kje so v razvoju
<yang> na distrowatch.com lahko verjetno kaj najdes
<yang> heh en maseratti je sel mimo, kaksen zvok ma ta stroj, kt raketa
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> 30 na uro je sel, ampak kot rallye avto
<idioterna> useless.
<pitastrudl> indeed
<CrazyLemon> napsy že dežuje!
<pitastrudl> nikakor mi ne uspe browsat windows pcja preko ubuntuja, sprašuje za nek workgroup password
<pitastrudl> sem probal resetirat oz odstrnait geslo na windowsu samo ni ratalo
<dz0ny> alphaos
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: windows7?
<pitastrudl> da
<dz0ny> odstrani ga it skupine
<dz0ny> greš po povezave pa boš mel skupina: priružen
<pitastrudl> u angleščini mam D:
<dz0ny> http://emedia.leeward.hawaii.edu/itg/sites/default/files/w7setupDHCP1.png
<dz0ny> home group ne sme bit
<pitastrudl> aha
<dz0ny> ce ne bo se vedno delal
<dz0ny> ti je windows nastavil nekaj v registru
<dz0ny> !g samba windows7 registry
<Seniorita> Registry changes for NT4-style domains - Wiki - Samba https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Registry_changes_for_NT4-style_domains
<dz0ny> "Network security: LAN Manager authentication level" -> Send LM & NTLM responses
<dz0ny> "Minimum session security for NTLM SSP" -> uncheck: Require 128-bit encryption
<dz0ny> tole moraš izključit
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> napsy: zdej sm sam js v officu pa joan prav 500
<idioterna> komu sporocim?
<idioterna> zjutri k sm jo filat dal se ni bla 500
<dz0ny> idioterna: mogoce zna potential forke zaznat :)
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> joan?
<dz0ny> yes
<idioterna> mensezdi da sam requesta neki z enga serverja
<idioterna> pa ji server rece 500
<dz0ny> i think it only redners image
<dz0ny> image is generated on server
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20150316-Sviraci_sviraju/
<napsy> ka je s temi slikami?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/oglas.asp?ID=9496009&show=1&avto
<Seniorita> Jeep Cherokee 4.0 Avt. :: www.Avto.net ::
<Seniorita> »Prodamo vozilo: Jeep Cherokee 4.0 Avt., letnik registracije:1992, 98427 km, 0 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::«
<CrazyLemon> prvi lastnik.. JD!
<Matthai> a to je zavezujoča ponudba? :->
<CrazyLemon> Matthai avto.net ne zna pretvorit "pokliči za ceno" v description pa dajo kr '0 €' :)
<idioterna> a zadi ma pa atomsko bombo
<CrazyLemon> almost! LPG tank :)
<idioterna> kasn lpg
<idioterna> zakaj bi drnovsek mel lpg
<idioterna> ce je bil predsednik
<idioterna> je valda mel atomsko bombo.
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da je drnovšek mel lpg
<idioterna> ja js pravm da kaj mu bo lpg ce je kupo kolo
<CrazyLemon> ja sej mu ne rabi.. zato je pa prodal avto!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lKaVKGeSu8
<Seniorita> Polski minister obrony narodowej Tomasz Siemoniak nie odróżnia mikrofonu od lampki - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Polish defence minister Tomasz Siemoniak using desk lamp as a microphone. That's a lamp, bro«
<dz0ny> the new light microphone :>
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/X4PzFwZ.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> spektrometer? :)
<idioterna> mhm.
<idioterna> ok tak tatoo bi pa tut js mel
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/SxgqRBl
<Seniorita> Imgur
<Seniorita> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<miha> A ima kdo scribd racun?
<idioterna> na tem kanalu ne vem, mislm pa da poznam par ljudi k to majo na drugih
<idioterna> a vprasam?
<miha> Če lahko, en dokument bi rabil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2532-1: cups-filters vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2532-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2533-1: Sudo vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2533-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2531-1: Requests vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2531-1/
<CrazyLemon> ppl
<CrazyLemon> need help
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150316_162017.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kam gre katera žička? predvidevam da rjava v rjavo? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: tale dropbox ma zgleda slab CDN ker ful pocasi loada
<CrazyLemon> yang tvoja povezava je bl Å¡voh
<yang> ni
<CrazyLemon> meni na 10mbps na ne shdsl hitro odpre!
<yang> meni je loadalo 20 skund
<yang> sam pravim...
<yang> ti kar zvezi skup, pa probaj pol, ce ne bo delalo, potem pac stromarija ni zate
<CrazyLemon> v redu yang ..v primeru požara bom posredoval tale log zavarovalnici :)
<napsy> yang je koristen po njegovi najbolsi moci ;)
<CrazyLemon> koristen is a strong word :D
<CrazyLemon> nič.. grem tole stestirat nekje kjer je fid stikalo :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ej
<idioterna> ziher mas napisano kej na kontaktih
<CrazyLemon> ok.. lučka na razdelilcu se prižge
<CrazyLemon> dela pa ne
<idioterna> drugac je rumeno-zelena ozemljitev, modra je nula
<idioterna> rjava je pa 220V
<CrazyLemon> a rumeno zelena je ozemljitev'
<CrazyLemon> ups :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm rjavo dal kr v sredinsko luknjico
<CrazyLemon> kjer naj bi bila ozemljitev
<idioterna> to bo lih narobe.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> a se ti je zdel da ker je zemlja rjava
<idioterna> bi to mogl bit to? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: daj preveri na wikopediji oz. googlu da ne bos narobe zvezal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne.. slišal sem da so temne barve ozemljitev
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sm to narobe interpretiral :)
<yang> te bo ruknilo, potem pa bo #ubuntu-si brez opov ostal
<CrazyLemon> yang sej sm pravkar poskusil
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ruknilo
<CrazyLemon> drugi preizkus
<CrazyLemon> It works!
<CrazyLemon> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> ni za kej
<idioterna> drugic pocak da ti kdo odgovori
<CrazyLemon> js sm samo poslušal yanga
<idioterna> let that be a lesson to you :)
<CrazyLemon> let that be a lesson to all of us :)
<slax0r> kaj pa ko odpres staro napeljavo v starih bajtah kjer so vse tri zice crne? :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> tisti del hiše ne tikam :p
<slax0r> fazo se najdes, med nulo pa zemljo se je pa mal tezko odlocit :)
<idioterna> zakaj tezko
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. pa še posebej fajn je ko čez nekaj let ugotoviš da je celotna napeljava a mess :D
<idioterna> med nulo pa zemljo mora bit napetost 0
<idioterna> err
<idioterna> med radiatorjem pa zemljo mora bit napetost 0
<idioterna> med radiatorjem pa nulo pa lahko ni 0
<CrazyLemon> radiatorjem? :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no al pa pipo
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če nimaš radiatorja? :D
<slax0r> vzames pa pipo :P
<CrazyLemon> a zato električarji vedno s sabo pipo nosijo!
<slax0r> ja da ti se vodovod porihtajo, doh
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S76pHIYx3ik hehe
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman (as St IGNUcius) : Emacs vs Vi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard Stallman - Kaplan Center - NYC 01/04/2006«
<CrazyLemon> all hail RMS!
<yang> puri.sm owner me je kontaktiral
<yang> nekaj v zvezi z freenode
<yang> mislim, da bi moralo cimvec ljudi podpirati take alternative
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj to je?
<yang> www.puri.sm
<yang> iniciativa za izdelavo proste strojne opreme
<yang> pridobili so sredstva za izdelavo preko crowdfunderja
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol nič s freenode
<msev> lol a je kdo že probou tole https://github.com/jhauswald/sirius
<Seniorita> jhauswald/sirius · GitHub
<Seniorita> »sirius - Sirius: Speech and Vision Based Intelligent Personal Assistant«
<Sky[x]> cer
<Sky[x]> msev: zgleda obetavno :)
<msev> poglej pod videos
<msev> zgleda zanimiv
<Sky[x]> sej video sem sel gledat ja :)
<Sky[x]> siri so opensourcal :D lol
<msev> lol
<msev> siri-us
<msev> :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<msev> zihr je ful težko za nastavt vse tole :D
<msev> Sky[x], a slučajn veš kakšn terminal ma to, da ma več terminalskih oken en ob drugem?
<Sky[x]> iTerm?
<Sky[x]> iTerm ma to pomoje pa sej v osx imas tabe
<msev> a je kj podobnga za ubuntu, pač kot da maš vse tabe odprte
<msev> k vem da so taki s tabi
<msev> oziroma zavihki bi bil lep slovenski izraz
<lynxlynxlynx> a hočeš rečt, da privzet emulator v bubuntuju podpira samo eno  naenkrat?
<lynxlynxlynx> skor ne verjamem, da gterm al karkoli je že, ne bi podpiral nečesa tako osnovnega
<idioterna> gnome-terminal pa konsole oba to podpirata
<msev> mam
<idioterna> brez ksnga dela
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa malo manj, da window manager ne bi podpiral gručenja oken v zavihke
<msev> js odprem pač več oken terminala
<msev> ampak me zanima če je možn da tko deli kot pri temu
<msev> da je v enem oknu razdeljen na 2 dela al pa 4
<msev> pa so vsi neodvisni terminali
<CrazyLemon> možno je
<msev> znotraj enega okna
<lynxlynxlynx> xephyr+tilling wm? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> overkill
<msev> ja to bi bla prevelika komplikacija :), nebi spreminjov window managerja zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu terminator
<Seniorita> Terminator — Ubuntu Apps Directory https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/terminator/
<msev> o super, hvala že ikona zgleda legit :D
<CrazyLemon> .apt terminator
<jabuk> terminatorx {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libproc-terminator-perl {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> terminator {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<CrazyLemon> uu..terminatorx
<CrazyLemon> nope.. terminatorx ni improved terminator
<msev> lol
<msev> sm že hotu vprašat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/03/preiskava_konoplja.aspx
<Seniorita> Policijska preiskava zaradi učenčeve izjave, da starši pod lučjo gojijo zelenjavo (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Policija je na pobudo ravnatelja Osnovne šole Prule v eni od družinskih hiš v Ljubljani sprožila preiskavo, ker je 11-letnik pri pouku povedal, da njegovi starši v kleti pod lučjo gojijo zelenjavo.«
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2015/03/16/further-news-about-this-sundays-top-gear/
<Seniorita> Transmission – BBC Top Gear Further news about this Sunday’s Top Gear « - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> tadej ^
<CrazyLemon> You have been added as a coordinator to the Team 2 team of the Open Technology Fund organization
<CrazyLemon> what the f.. is open technology fund ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: whaat?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/408/839/f96.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> you get free work
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny_> vse že spava, samo mesec svetiii...
<CrazyLemon> oblačno je :/
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAY-t32vyds
<Seniorita> Tight squeeze at Deep Cave - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Test your hip and chest size by trying to squeeze through the alternate entrance to Deep Cave, Edwards County, Texas. For the record, yes, Ryan completed the...«
<dz0ny> norci
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<dz0ny> .gif npe
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<dz0ny> .gif nope
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ErT9EdlI41A40/giphy.gif
<anny_> dz0ny, ne straši me tik pred spanjem!
<CrazyLemon> i couldnt do this.. preveč klavstrofobičen sem
<anny_> tudi jaz
<anny_> guys
<CrazyLemon> sam misel na to da je to edini exit.. ugh
<CrazyLemon> kr kurjo polt dobim
<anny_> vzameš macolo
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<anny_> okrušiš rob
<anny_> poznate kak simpel tutorial za instalacijo ruby on rails?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny does ^
<CrazyLemon> he's a big ruby fan
<CrazyLemon> a niso mele codecatz al kaj so že na strani tutoriale?
<dz0ny> da
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher je kak paket
 * anny_ zatrepeta s trepalnicami proti dz0ny-ju
<dz0ny> girls
<lynxlynxlynx> rubies on nails
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E
<dz0ny> anny_: namestiš ruby
<Seniorita> The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Music video by The Weather Girls performing It's Raining Men. (C) 1983 Sony Music Entertainment«
<dz0ny> pa ruby-bundle
<dz0ny> .apt ruby-bundler
<jabuk> ruby-bundler {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<dz0ny> yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<anny_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ruby-bundler
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Details of package ruby-bundler in trusty
<Seniorita> »transitional dummy package for bundler«
<anny_> to je precej stara verzija
<dz0ny> sudo gem install bundler
<anny_> https://www.brightbox.com/docs/ruby/ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Ruby packages for Ubuntu | Brightbox Cloud
<anny_> tukaj bo
<dz0ny> anny_: pol pa slediš https://github.com/Thinkful/guide-how-to-learn-ruby-on-rails#sample-application
<Seniorita> Thinkful/guide-how-to-learn-ruby-on-rails · GitHub
<Seniorita> »guide-how-to-learn-ruby-on-rails - An intro to Ruby on Rails guide created by Thinkful«
<dz0ny> anny_: kr z gem namesti
<anny_> mercy
<anny_> đizs
<anny_> bom jutri :)
<CrazyLemon> torej čez 10min?
<anny_> jutri je po ajanju
<CrazyLemon> hasta mañana!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny_> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-17
<napsy> jutro
<yang> dobro jutro
<dz0ny> Dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> input za vpisat url mi je zginu v chrome lol :D
<Sky[x]> res smesno
<napsy> chrome sux
<dz0ny> Libcurl je nebu resolvat
<dz0ny> Doomsday
<miha> gledam hardware za digitalno podpisovanje in za šifrirano hrambo... zaenkrat najbolje kar našel https://www.nitrokey.com/shop/en/home/12-crypto-stick-storage-beta.html
<Seniorita> Nitrokey Storage beta - Nitrokey Shop
<Seniorita> »Beta version of the Nitrokey Storage.«
<miha> me zanima kako podatke in ključ skriti pred userjem, ki jih uporablja :D
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> napisas no touchie!
<napsy> napises*
<dz0ny> prej obratno
<miha> pač audit log bi rad ane
<miha> al neki takega
<miha> da lahko samo moja aplikacija veljavno piše oz podpisuje
<miha> sicer lahko softwarsko malo skrijem, ampak to ni to
<msev> kko se spremeni poraba prostora na disku če je program kompajlan al pa če ni, če je kompajlan več porab ane? sam kok več pa ponavad? :)
<msev> Sky[x], a si že probou naložit Siriusa?
<msev> :)
<Sky[x]> nop
<slax0r> odvisno, ce ma staticno polinkane libe bo 100% vec
<slax0r> dinamicno linkani bodo tudi vec, ampak ne toliko vec
<msev> đizs pol bo ta Sirius vsaj pol-giga
<msev> nevem če mu dam tok placa lol
<CrazyLemon> ne mu dat.. zmenta se za 200mb pa niti bytea več!
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@jankoroettgers/chromecast-now-works-with-your-tv-s-remote-control-b8572fe2d0b1
<Seniorita> Chromecast now works with your TV’s remote control — Medium
<Seniorita> »One of the most frequent complaints about Chromecast has been that it doesn’t come with a remote control, requiring user…«
<msev> ja ne dam mu 18% mojega prostega placa hehe
<msev> hehe
<msev> I can use google
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyRAKuTSP-Y
<Seniorita> Foto album (možnost vklopa podnapisov) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Seniorita> »Podnapise lahko vklopite desno v črni vrstici pod videom (captions/napisi). Risanke so bile prevedene v slovenščino v okviru točke osveščanja o varni rabi in...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole je zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyRAKuTSP-Y !! ker vsi vemo kako rad se slikaš
<Seniorita> Foto album (možnost vklopa podnapisov) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Podnapise lahko vklopite desno v črni vrstici pod videom (captions/napisi). Risanke so bile prevedene v slovenščino v okviru točke osveščanja o varni rabi in...«
<zdobersek> whooaaaaa podnapise lohk vkljucis na youtubu!!
<miha> http://www.techhive.com/article/2863399/google-reveals-cast-for-audio-a-chromecast-like-way-to-beam-music-to-sound-gear.html
<Seniorita> Google reveals Cast for Audio, a Chromecast-like way to beam music to sound gear | TechHive
<Seniorita> »First Chromecast took over your TV, and Google Cast for Audio hopes to do the same for speakers and other audio gear.«
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a si ze sprobu to z remote control na chromecast?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne.. to bo dz0ny poskusil :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma poročal
<slax0r> sicer me mika danes
<slax0r> delam od doma
<slax0r> mogoce si vzamem pavzo :D
<idioterna> miha: gand zdej prav da on uresnic nima accounta, da sluzbenga uporabla
<miha> ja vse kul.
<idioterna> a si dobil ze kar si rabu
<idioterna> ce ne loh naprej jamram ce ma kdo
<miha> nisem.
<miha> saj plačilo še ni najslabše, ampak ne bom se naročil na 1 mesečni trial nečesa kar ne mislim uporabljati trenutno
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Naked - ME.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7BWvD5B5Y
<Seniorita> In Bruges - Best Scene - Cunt - YouTube
<zdobersek> YOU'RE A FUCKING INANIMATE OBJECT
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> wrong
<idioterna> you're an inanimate fucking object.
<idioterna> je prov
<idioterna> ceprov cunt ni inanimate
<idioterna> zgolj fucking object
<idioterna> no, pa osebnostna lastnost
<zdobersek> inanimate cunty fuck
<msev> a je kdo od vas poizkusu ubuntu naložit na kšno windows 8.1 tablico?
<Sky[x]> nop
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @17.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% jugozahodnik 0.6 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:58, Kulminacija: 11:11:38, Sončni zahod: 17:10:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> msev: morda lahko poisces manual glede na tablico na googlu
<msev> čist tko me zanima če je kdo že poizkusu kašn feeling ma UI na touchu
<CrazyLemon> .yt ubuntu tablet
<jabuk> Ubuntu for tablets - Full video (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU ♥10,278 ▶750,274
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> en video je bil kakšen teden nazaj objavljen ki pokaže UI na tablici
<msev> ne to
<msev> vem da obstaja ubuntu touch
<msev> sam ga je verjetno težje inštalirat na kakšne generične x86 kitajske tablice, kot navaden ubuntu
<msev> pa me zanima če je že kdo poizkusil inštalirat navaden ubuntu na kakšno generično x86 tablico
<CrazyLemon> pa se ti zavedaš kako neuporabno je to? navadn ubuntu na touch screenu?
<gregorsk> CrazyLemon, niti ne...sploh če programiraš in maš kako aplikacijo, ki bi jo rad na tablico spravu
<gregorsk> recimo ala custom app za neko podjetje al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> gregorsk pa še kako ja.. a veš kako majhni pridejo gumbi?
<CrazyLemon> zato pa se razvija ubuntu for phones/tablets
<gregorsk> ja ja no ok, ta info sm spustu :) maš prav
<CrazyLemon> da sploh ne omenjam dostopa do menijev etc :)
<gregorsk> folk meni je moj server na laptopu crknu
<gregorsk> kje se kupi kaka ugodna varianta za nadomestit
<gregorsk> po možnosti brez ventilatorjev ?
<CrazyLemon> !g raspberry pi 2
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi 2 Model B | Raspberry Pi http://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-2-model-b/
<gregorsk> mah nebi CrazyLemon
<gregorsk> Å¡voh
<gregorsk> mam kr neki DB na Postgresql
<gregorsk> prov malčk več kot RP
<gregorsk> kaj kdo mogoče fura na taki plati ubuntu server ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<Seniorita> Convergence in action on Ubuntu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu and Unity 8 working for phones, tablets and desktop PCs. After a long couple of weeks we've got our convergence demo ready for MWC. Come and see us in...«
<CrazyLemon> msev ^
<msev> tut to sem že vidu
<msev> :)
<msev> zelo kul je ampak vprašanje, kdaj bo to delalo tko out of the box
<msev> na različnem hardwareu
<msev> a že zdj lah kr nekam naložim in bo več al mn delalo?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne!
<dz0ny> intel soc so kr ok za take stvari
<dz0ny> .yt grimes entropy
<jabuk> Grimes, Bleachers - Entropy (Audio) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt0IiGxNntw ♥1,332 ▶83,354
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @17.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% vzhodnik 3.8 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:06, Kulminacija: 11:08:45, Sončni zahod: 17:07:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> k.
<gregorsk> .vreme Gorica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova Gorica (113m): 15.8°C @17.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% južni veter 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:32, Kulminacija: 11:15:13, Sončni zahod: 17:13:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 57min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2534-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2534-1/
<CrazyLemon> "Na tako vremensko napoved se splača investirat v nova sončna očala wink emoticon Proof Wood Sunglasses -35% samo na ‪#‎dobrojebitiorto‬"
<CrazyLemon> ammm.. #fail ?
<dz0ny> .yt savages marina
<jabuk> Savages - Marina and the Diamonds {Lyrics} (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNcF_aKqBdQ ♥0 ▶48,479
<CrazyLemon> nice one dz0ny :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Patrick%27s_Day
<Seniorita> Saint Patrick's Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev> dzony ja tale onda v976w zgleda kul :)
<msev> za nanest ubuntu gor
<CrazyLemon> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/03/16/this-new-technology-blows-3d-printing-out-of-the-water-literally/
<Seniorita> This mind-blowing new 3-D printing technique is inspired by ‘Terminator 2​’ - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »The innovation in 3-D printing looks like the T-1000 rising fully formed from a puddle of metallic goo.«
<CrazyLemon> well this is awesome
<zdobersek> terminators, so awesome
<anny_> dz0ny & Crazy
<anny_> stupid is who stupid does
<anny_> https://bitnami.com/stack/ruby/installer
<Seniorita> Install Ruby Stack, Download Ruby Stack
<dz0ny> anny_: tist je tud opcija
<dz0ny> sam ti ne zna potem nihce naprej pomagat :)
<anny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> apt-get install ruby-full pa je :)
<idioterna> js rajs nc neb reku k
<CrazyLemon> k.. ruby? :)
<idioterna> ma ne
<anny_> k te bomo tepli
<idioterna> unsigned binary blobs from the internet?
<CrazyLemon> but its only one click away!
<anny_> ni mogoče najti paketa ruby-full
<idioterna> apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> omogoči že universe no
<CrazyLemon> vedno ista zgodba! :)
<idioterna> aja nimas universe?
<idioterna> zdej sm pa "dearest in lord" spam dobu k je cel roman v subject napisan
<idioterna> o tem kko je moz bil filthy rich pa umru
<anny_> et. co
<anny_> povejte mi kako, pa bom
<anny_> mislim,d a je nekaj v povezavi z lampom
<CrazyLemon> odpri programi in posodobitve
<idioterna> anny_: tle pejstni kaj ti vrne grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> no ti bo CrazyLemon povedu kje z misko to nardis
<idioterna> ceprov IMO je manj moznosti za napake ce kopipejstas tekst naokol
<idioterna> sam zdoberska ne smes poslusat
<zdobersek> baaah
<idioterna> k prevec rad rm predlaga
<CrazyLemon> to je unwrite rule #1
<anny_> idioterna z xchata se ne da pejstat
<zdobersek> to je za v topic tbh
<anny_> vse moram prepisat
<idioterna> anny_: svasta
<idioterna> anny_: pejt na https://sioff.net/kiwi/#slo-tech
<anny_> mislim, da se je obesu
<idioterna> tam lahko
<CrazyLemon> kaj? :D
<idioterna> kopipejstnes
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako pejstaš??
<anny_> Å¡e enkrat
<zdobersek> Ctrl+V
<CrazyLemon> anyway... programi in posodobitve -> išči (universe) in označi
<anny_> je že označen
<anny_> odkljukan
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o apt-cache policy ruby-full
<CrazyLemon> tole vpiši v xchat
<CrazyLemon> v to okno :)
<anny_> datoteka ne obstaja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti pa /exec reboot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny command not found
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> anny_ well.. there is something fishy here
<anny_> o ja
<dz0ny> anny_: odpri programi in posodobitve
<anny_> sem že
<dz0ny> in obklukaj universe
<dz0ny> to je to
<anny_> sem že!
<anny_> ne deluje
<idioterna> anny_: a ti se js poskusim pomagat
<anny_> odpre se okno podatki blabla so zastareli
<anny_> ko pa kliknem posodbi piše, da je nekaj narobe z internetno povezavo
<anny_> kavelj 22
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny> kater archive pa maš
<dz0ny> sliš se kot nekaj kr ne obstaja
<dz0ny> a uro maš pravilno?
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> true
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https ne bo delal
<yang> anny_: instaliraj si program "pastebinit" potem pa samo napises "pastebinit -i <filename> -b paste.ubuntu.net" in ti pastebinit sam izpise URL kjer se paste nahaja
<anny_> ura je 18:53
<dz0ny> prevec zamika
<dz0ny> na win to vse probleme z klikom resi
<yang> anny_: t v primeru da ne uspes pejstat
<dz0ny> :>
<idioterna> anny_: ce mas cas ti js pomagam to zrihtat tko kot se gre, ampak bos morala kopipejstat in ce v xchat ne gre ti priporocam kr un web irc na https://sioff.net/kiwi/#slo-tech
<idioterna> bo najhitreje
<yang> torej "pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b paste.ubuntu.net"
<anny_> tar.gz datoteka?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> koga si to vprasala?
<anny_> tistega, ki je predlagal pastebinit
<yang> CrazyLemon: iz zadnjega pastebina se spomnim, da je imela "universe" pool v sources.list
<yang> ne anny_
<yang> samo "aptitude install pastebinit" najprej
<yang> potem pa tisto prepisi
<yang> pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b paste.ubuntu.net
<idioterna> zihr je v universe :)
<yang> pardon
<anny_> ne najde paketa
<yang> pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list -b paste.ubuntu.com
<anny_> me lahko nehate vrteti v krogu?!
<yang> com namesto net
<idioterna> anny_: dej please odpri v browserju https://sioff.net/kiwi/#slo-tech
<yang> idioterna: ej jej :)
<idioterna> pa bos tam lahko kopipejstala
<idioterna> v terminal in nazaj na irc
<yang> .apt pastebinit
<jabuk> pastebinit {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<anny_> idioterna, ne pošiljaj me tri korake naprej
<idioterna> sej te ne
<yang> naj nekdo anny_ pomaga narediti in pregledati "safe-upgrade" kot je potrebno
<anny_> tam ni nikogar
<idioterna> kje ni nikogar?
<anny_> na sioff
<idioterna> na ker kanal si pa sla?
<anny_> na tega
<idioterna> evo te
<idioterna> mislm da se s tabo pogovarjam
<idioterna> ce si ti "web"
<anny_> Å¡e vedno sem v xchat
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> anny_: a lahko od tukaj kopipejstnes v terminal in nazaj?
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> dej v browserju odpri tisti link pol pa se prijavi
<idioterna> pa ne zapret.
<idioterna> ne okna zapret potem
<idioterna> tam ziher lahko kopipejstas ukaze tko da z misko oznacis pa potem ctrl-c
<idioterna> v terminal lahko pejstnes tko da prtisnes shift-insert
<anny_> dragi moji, napaka je sistemska, ne človeška
<idioterna> ja, samo moramo vedet kaj je napaka
<idioterna> in to zvemo tko da ti pejstnes kaj ti izpise ukaz
<anny_> in jaz sem zapravila za njeno odpravljanje že preveč časa, zato se ne mislim več ukvarjati s tem
<idioterna> grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<idioterna> brez tega sploh ne mormo vedet kaj je narobe
<idioterna> pa tut ne mormo predlagat pametne resitve
<anny_> idioterna, nič ni narobe
<anny_> vsi viri so izpisani
<idioterna> dej pejstn enga tle pls
<idioterna> pr men tko zgleda
<idioterna> jure@havelock:~$ grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<idioterna> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<idioterna> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<idioterna> pa pol jih je se vec, ampak niso pomembni
<idioterna> ta ta prvi je pomemben
<anny_> deb-src http://si.extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<idioterna> to je narobe
<idioterna> za zacetek napisi
<idioterna> sudo su -
<zdobersek> poj pa mene pingej
<idioterna> echo "deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<idioterna> to bo omililo problem tega da imas napacen hostname v sources
<zdobersek> what about
<zdobersek> echo "deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<idioterna> tut lahko
<idioterna> sej to je prakticno isto
<zdobersek> naah
<idioterna> anny_: ce ne mors kopipejstat _please_ pridi na webchat, ker bo ful manj casa slo
<anny_> ne
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> anny_: ko pozenes echo napisi apt-get update
<idioterna> in potem lahko normalno namescas vsaj trusty main
<idioterna> js mam obcutek da je nekdo na roke urejal sources.list in search/replacal archive v extras
<idioterna> ker si.extras.ubuntu.com ziher nikol ni obstajal
<idioterna> nc, grem vecerjo skuhat za mulce
<idioterna> anny_: ce je to laptop prinesi na zemanto ko bo startup crawl v petek
<idioterna> po moje je treba manj k 10 minut
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> anny_: kaj ne mores prepisati kar ti je idioterna napisal sej je samo ena vrstica
<yang> echo "deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<idioterna> ma na roke prepisvat to je nehvalezno
<idioterna> ker sam en typo pomen da ne bo delal
<idioterna> anny_: http://www.internetweek.si/sl/
<Seniorita> Internet Week | Startup jobs and events in Slovenia
<yang> pa saj ni toliko tega, da se ne bi dalo
<anny_> idioterna, to ni odpravilo težave
<yang> idioterna: kdaj mate briefing ?
<idioterna> anny_: ne, je pa dodalo valid source
<idioterna> tako da zdaj lahko namescas pakete iz trusty main repozitorija
<idioterna> in lahko namestis pastebinit
<idioterna> z apt-get install pastebinit
<anny_> ne najde paketa
<idioterna> yang: kaksen briefing?
<yang> dan odprtih vrat
<idioterna> anny_: pol pa prnes laptop
<idioterna> yang: od osmih zjutraj do osmih zvecer
<yang> okol 10-11h je soncni mrk
<yang> bodo na kongresnem trgu teleskopi
<idioterna> ja, mogoce bomo projiciral na steno
<idioterna> bojana ma teleskop
<yang> se splaca ogledati
<idioterna> sam je bolna, ne vem ce bo v petek ze v officu
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. si.extras.ubuntu.com repo ne obstaja
<idioterna> ja, tut nikol ni
<zdobersek> IN NIKOLI NE BO
<anny_> meaning?
<idioterna> ja da je napaka v tvojem sources.list
<idioterna> da poskusa pakete pobirat z neobstojecega streznika
<anny_> kako je mogoče, da je ta napaka nastala?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<yang> nekdo je rocno spremnijal datoteko in vnesel napacne parametre anny_
<zdobersek> NSA
<CrazyLemon> bug.. verjetno ko si izbrala strežnik iz slovenije je vsem linkom dodalo 'si.'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> motherfuckers!
<anny_> ne
<anny_> razen če je komu uspelo vdreti
<idioterna> dvomim
<zdobersek> NSA !!
<zdobersek> SOVA ?
<idioterna> najmanj neverjetna moznost je to kar je CrazyLemon rekel
<anny_> boste nehali vpit?
<zdobersek> jansa
<idioterna> da je bug v package managerju
<anny_> lepo
<anny_> sporočite upravljalcem ubuntuja
<yang> anny_: btw. samo preverjam si naredila "apt-get update" ?
<yang> po tistem echo-tu
<anny_> yang!
<anny_> apt-get update ne deluje!
<idioterna> anny_: pridi na startup crawl, bom pekel palacinke
<yang> z nutelo
<CrazyLemon> pa pofixal sources.list? :)
<anny_> hvala, greva v kino
<idioterna> pa obljubim da si bom roke obrisal preden ti bom racunalnik popravljal
<idioterna> anny_: v petek od osmih zjutraj do osmih zvecer je startup crawl
<idioterna> casa mas kar precej
<idioterna> no, po zelji
<anny_> hvala
<idioterna> sibam, morm otrokom vecerjo zrihtat
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj ce bi z echotom dodala se "universe" noter, zdej ima samo "main"
<CrazyLemon> yang globoko vdihni
<CrazyLemon> hold it
<CrazyLemon> izdihni
<CrazyLemon> now repeat
<anny_> imam simpl rešitev
<anny_> format in reinstalacija sistema
<yang> ma ne
<CrazyLemon> windows style rešitev
<yang> dda se vse resit
<yang> sam potrplenje je treba imet
<CrazyLemon> do it.. če se ti ne da ukvarjat s tem :)
<yang> 1. zadeva anny_ , ali imas ti ubuntu "trusty" izdajo ali imas kaj drugega slucajno , morda ves ?
<anny_> po mojih izkušnjah 95%
<anny_> 5% je sistem
<anny_> in tu nimaj kaj mrdat
<anny_> trusty tahr 14.04
<yang> anny_: pocak malo grem jaz pogledat log od tvojega starega pastebina, ce bom kaj nasel
<dz0ny> .aptf /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a pol lahko vsi prinesemo tisto kar je pokvarjeno in boš ti pofixal? :D
<anny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> ker js bi pripeljal kolo.. sam upam da znaš delat z aluminijem :D
<yang> 16:35 < anny_> http://pastebin.com/MQ8WLnck
<Seniorita> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140417)]/ trusty m - Pastebin.com
<anny_> dz0ny, you were saying?
<yang> tole je njen stari pastebin
<anny_> pod vir prejema je strežnik za državo Slovenija
<yang> torej CrazyLemon a tole ni pravilno "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe" ?
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<anny_> to bo to
<CrazyLemon> yang je pravilno.. verjetno jo heca samo tisti si.extras spodaj
<yang> torej ga je potrebno zbrisati ven
<anny__> E:GPG error: http://www.plexapp.com lucid InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<Seniorita> Plex: Your media on all your devices
<Seniorita> »Plex organizes all of your personal media, wherever you keep it, so you can enjoy it on any device. Stream your videos, photos, and music anytime, anywhere.«
<yang> pa ponovno zagnati "apt-get update"
<anny__> jang, to izpiše vsakič, ko kdo pride na idejo sudo-apt get update
<yang> joj anny_
<CrazyLemon> yang pa preverit kaj se Å¡e nahaja v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny__> mi bi prosim nehali servirati zadeve, ki ne delujejo?
<yang> ti ne ves da razlicnih verzij ubuntuja ne smes med sabo mesati ..
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/47706147-861a-41c5-b9a4-ef3e298174bc.gif       lol :D
<yang> anny_: ali "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" najde kaj ?
<anny__> mi da kdo prosim ukaz za izpis particij?
<anny__> da vidim, če je še kje stari sistem?
<CrazyLemon> df -h
<anny__> ja
<anny__> gremo brisat lucid
<CrazyLemon> zapomni si.. petek od 8.00 - 20.00 :)
<yang> anny__: nekaj mi ni jasno, tvoj ubuntu je "trusty" tam pri apt-get update pa javi napako za "lucid"
<CrazyLemon> on that note.. grem večerjo delat :)
<yang> kako je lucid prisel noter
<yang> telefon
<anny__> disk je bil razdelen na par particij
<anny__> lucid je bil na dveh
<anny__> predvidevam, da je bil izbrisan samo eden
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: loh
<idioterna> sm dal mlecn riz kuhat
<anny__> http://pastebin.com/vsi4Y2YJ
<Seniorita> Dat. sist. Vel. Upor. Prost Upo% Priklopljeno na /dev/mapper/ - Pastebin.com
<yang> hm
<yang> ne vem kaj svetovat
<yang> apt-get kot je razvidno faila zaradi "lucid" sourca
<yang> ki ne bi smel tam bit
<anny__> ja
<yang> verjetno ga bere iz /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<yang> direktorija
<yang> ali lahko pogledas ce je kaj tam z "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<anny__> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<idioterna> najbols uresnic kr
<idioterna> grep -r lucid /etc/apt
<yang> ja
<yang> cim bos odstranila vir tezave "lucid" source ki je definiran ti bo apt-get update spet deloval normalno
<anny__> samo trusty
<anny__> v redu
<anny__> lahko kdo razloži, zakaj je od začetka vse delovalo
<idioterna> lahko
<yang> kaj pa ...  grep -r "plexapp.com" /etc/apt/
<idioterna> anny__: en program ki ti spreminja apt vire narobe deluje
<anny__> grhttp://pastebin.com/cBxttuBw
<Seniorita> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list.save:deb http://www.plexapp.com/repo lucid mai - Pastebin.com
<anny__> yang, poglej pastebin
<yang> aha evo, pa smo nasli tezavo
<yang> cisto enostavno
<yang> bo resit
<idioterna> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list
<yang> ja
<yang> idioterna: jaz osebno sicer uporabljam "aptitude" namesto "apt-get" se mi zdi da bolje resuje so-odvisnosti...
<idioterna> anny__: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plex.list
<anny_> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://si.extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<anny_> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://si.extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Ni mogoče razrešiti 'si.extras.ubuntu.com'
<idioterna> to ni nc narobe
<idioterna> mislm, ni error, samo warning
<idioterna> to lahko potem popravis
<anny_> mi lahko kdo po kmečko razloži, od kod se je vzel lucid?
<idioterna> namestila si plexov repozitorij
<yang> plexapp aplikacijo si verjetno nalozila, katera ima dostop do /etc/apt/ direktorija in ga spreminja ?=
<anny_> in kdaj naj bi to namestila?
<idioterna> ma plex je un media player
<idioterna> ne vemo
<yang> v glavnem resila si zadevo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hm.. a jim to pogosto skuhaš? ker se mi zdi da vedno ko sm te vprašal je bil odgovor mlečni riž :D
<yang> vcasih je s kakavom, vcas pa brez
<CrazyLemon> upam vsaj da pol daš še nutello v riž!
<yang> kaj sem jaz dobr danes jedel korenckov biskvit z nevem cim ampak je bil ful sladek
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, ene dva do trikrat na teden
<yang> ja sej mlecni riz je zdrav za otroke
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če je nutella notri
<yang> to pa malo manj
<idioterna> sej ni nutele
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi tudi meni pasal mlecni riz
<CrazyLemon> z nutello seveda
<yang> idioterna: a rizev narastek tudi speces ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> pecemo ponavad piskote al pa muffine
<BigWhale> Razmisljam kolk sem lacen, in pol tole odprem
<BigWhale> HVALA!
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja , sej jst grem tut mal v hladilnik pokukati
<anny_> hvala za pomoč
<idioterna> ni za kej
<anny_> zdaj imam pa še domačo nalogo iz pythona
<zdobersek> a cmo pomagat?
<idioterna> tisto vabilo na startup crawl vseen ostane
<idioterna> loh gres tut ksno bl zanimivo firmo
<idioterna> mi smo zdej sam se marketing :\
<anny_> danes imam res dovolj the bitov in bytov :)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjCmc8nMy9M
<Seniorita> Meet the Grader for Programming for Everybody (#PR4E) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »PR4E Course Page: https://www.coursera.org/course/pythonlearn In this video we meet the grader for the Python assignments in the Programming for Everybody (#...«
<anny_> loool
<yang> anny_: Danes je St. Patrik Day je treba na kaksno pivce za zivce
<idioterna> patrick's.
<yang> yep
<idioterna> js bom kr ostal abstinent
<idioterna> sm pa najdu en viski k mi je vsec
<idioterna> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dy0tVBzRbgY/VPmoK_4oH2I/AAAAAAAAIgc/bHkQVvkhgzo/s1600/undrinkable.jpg
<yang> a sam za gledat ga bos mel ?
<idioterna> aja ne sej
<idioterna> to je pivo
<idioterna> apparently
<yang> lohk ga kupis pa ga gledas na nocni omarci 12 let pa je pol old-blend whiskey
<anny_> grem po zeleni čaj...saj je v stilu sv. patricka?
<idioterna> ce je zelen, pol je
<yang> idioterna: tm v pivoljubu majo piva z nad 12% alkohola
<idioterna> ja, uredu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> men to nc ne pomen
<idioterna> js tut brezalkoholnga ne maram
<yang> ne vem, nisem se pil brezalkoholngega
<idioterna> js tut ne
<idioterna> vem sam da smrdi isto k navadn
<yang> hmelj je samo za aromo
<idioterna> za smrad.
<yang> :)
<yang> ja mislim....men tut ne disi tm okol pivovarne ko ga varijo
<idioterna> so pa neki izboljsal filtriranje
<idioterna> par let nazaj je ful bl smrdel kot zdej
<idioterna> al sm pa samo js star ratu pa ne voham vec
<yang> neka pivnica je tam, ki jo kar hvalijo, nefiltrirano pivo prodajajo
<idioterna> a v pivovarni
<yang> tm nekje zravn ja
<idioterna> zanc sm bil not pa je kr zanimiv meni
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> spodobna hrana
<yang> ja, pivnica s hrano je
<idioterna> narocu sm itak sam pol litra kisle vode
<idioterna> k taprav dedek
<yang> vsaj SOLO bi narocil :) k union ne dela kisle vode
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sej tut segedina ne dela
<idioterna> pa so ga mel
<yang> hehe
<yang> a je v redu hrana ?
<yang> aja sej si napisal
<idioterna> nism jedu
<idioterna> meni je zgledal kul
<idioterna> drago
<idioterna> ampak disal je kr uredu
<anny_> kje sem naredila napako?
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/ifk2vnb3x/
<Seniorita> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 03 17 20 19 46
<idioterna> anny_: "print x" takoj na zacetku mu ni vsec
<idioterna> pa print num, type(num) spremeni v print num
<idioterna> aja pa mogoce rajs kr
<idioterna> print '%.4f' % num
<idioterna> da ne bo ponesrec float sprintal v scientific formatu
<anny_> print '%.4f' % num
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj ji pa povej kaj to pomeni fcs :)
<anny_> ja, to je pa bolje
<idioterna> anny_: '%.4f' je format, .4 pomen 4 mesta za decimalko
<idioterna> f je float
<idioterna> problem floatov je da so "s plavajoco vejico
<anny_> tega se nismo še učili!
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sori
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm
<anny_> sedaj smo pri strings...kako se temu reče v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> nizi
<idioterna> niz ja
<anny_> no, to
<anny_> gremo lepo po polžje
<anny_> dokaz :)
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/ailzy8s6b/
<Seniorita> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 03 17 20 28 14
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo in prav.. ampak tudi tisto prej ni bilo ravno 'narobe' :)
<CrazyLemon> samo nekaj je bilo odveč :)
<anny_> as usual
<anny_> no zdaj imam že dovolj točk za pozitivno oceno
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> dr chuck will be happy!
<idioterna> btw a to mas prov za CrazyLemona
<idioterna> te slikce pod svojimi screenshoti
<anny_> js
<anny_> pač naložim kot adult content :)
<idioterna> men ful enih zensk k zlo rame nazaj tiscijo pokaze
<anny_> lol
<anny_> CrazyLemon, kaj pomeni ta \o/
<idioterna> roke v zrak
<idioterna> o zdej sm sele opazil
<idioterna> spodaj desno se mi je pokazal
<idioterna> hi baby
<idioterna> I'm hot & horny in Ljubljana
<idioterna> I'm ready to fuck tonight!
<anny_> "Happy, arms in the air"
<idioterna> electraspberry F/47
<anny_> ja
<anny_> čakajo extra nate
<idioterna> :(
<idioterna> mene pa ne bo
<idioterna> kok sad
<anny_> ne pozabit nutelle vzet s sabo
<BigWhale> jest sem si smoothie naredu
<BigWhale> cist hipstersko
<idioterna> jsm su pa dvakrat v sluzbo dons
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/269785905
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> k je dedi pozabu kluc od bajte v zepu namest da bi ga pod predpraznik skril
<idioterna> pa su v hribe
<yang> idioterna: stare dobivas, men je mlade ponudil
<yang> 23/F
<BigWhale> kwa to gledata?
<idioterna> BigWhale: http://postimg.org/image/ailzy8s6b/
<Seniorita> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 03 17 20 28 14
<idioterna> ok yang zdej sm tut js dobu
<idioterna> HotSexUK F/23
<BigWhale> jest nimam tega
<BigWhale> :'(
<idioterna> adblock izklop
<BigWhale> aja dol je blo treba scrollat
<yang> idioterna: kako se zmenva, bos zadovoljen z 47/F pa jst lahko 23/F kontaktiram ?
<idioterna> ej jsm ze zmenen s 33/F
<BigWhale> cak men sam ene napol oblecene zenske kaze... pa nic kolk so stare... morm ugibat!
<idioterna> spodej desno se tak oknck narise
<idioterna> pa te vabjo
<idioterna> k sirene
<BigWhale> aja nimam tega
<idioterna> na IE zero-day
<BigWhale> sirene? a une iz gasilskih domov
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> une iz odiseje
<BigWhale> tist mene nic ne vab.
<idioterna> a te odbija
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> zgleda da mam en tak magnetic shielding
<dz0ny> anny_: zakaj mas dva adblock dodatka?:D
<anny_> en je za fb
<anny_> oz.socialna omrežja
<anny_> razlika med obema je pribli
<idioterna> a loh nastavs iq threshold
<anny_> približno 700
<dz0ny> http://xonsh.org/ xonsh is a Python-ish, BASHwards-compatible shell language and command prompt.
<Seniorita> the xonsh shell — xonsh 0.1.2 documentation
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/752qE99.jpg
<anny_> Krejzi pade vznak! :)
<dz0ny> anny_: lol, izgleda da res
<anny_> i knew it
<dz0ny> ah sam igrce igra
<dz0ny> pa je apu zmrznu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni zmrznu APU
<CrazyLemon> sam vps pač ...
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> njami..Å¡e bi mami :))
<dz0ny> .imdb The Road Within
<jabuk> The Road Within (2014) 100 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (71 glasov) MT: 2 user
<jabuk> A young man with Tourette's Syndrome embarks on a road trip with his recently-deceased mother's ashes.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2962876/
<dz0ny> .imdb Walter
<jabuk> Walter (2015) 94 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6/10 (161 glasov) MT: 36/100
<jabuk> A ticket-taker at the local cinema believes he is the son of God. He has agreed to decide the eternal fate of everyone he comes in to contact with.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi258387481/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2016335/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/03/tekmovanje_pi.aspx
<Seniorita> Rekorder v pomnjenju števila pi še izboljšal rezultat (video) | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V tekmovanju v pomnjenju oziroma recitiranju števila pi, ki poteka že devet let, je že drugo leto zapored slavil Nik Škrlec, sicer absolvent dramske igre na AGRFT.«
<CrazyLemon> tale tip pa ma dobr spomin
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a so ti vsec take s ful kosmatimi rokami
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-18
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Latest Intel Linux Graphics Drivers Now Available for Ubuntu 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5o6On6pFNdk/latest-intel-linux-graphics-drivers-now-available-for-ubuntu-14-10
<idioterna> http://qntra.net/2015/03/openssl-severe-vulnerability-to-be-revealed-march-19th/
<Seniorita> OpenSSL Severe Vulnerability to be Revealed March 19th | Qntra.net
<idioterna> don't forget.
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> http://i.imgur.com/LZsDRtU.gifv
<Seniorita> Owls don't like garlic...
<CrazyLemon> well thats weird
<yang> kukr vem sove najraje spijo podnevi
<napsy> yang: logicno, sj so nocne zivali
<yang> hecno mi je kako papagaje pokrivajo podnevi da dajo mir
<napsy> js tut dam rulete dol kadar hocem v miru seksat
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> .yt let it happen
<jabuk> Let It Happen - Tame Impala (New song) (8 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toU0_qZtOOA ♥3,369 ▶252,551
<yang> s kerim programom se .eml pretvori v pdf ?
<yang> jao, nevem kaj posiljajo .eml naokoli
<zdobersek> livin' de life
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nautilus, Nemo And Caja Extension `Folder Color` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/m4Xh0waenPg/nautilus-nemo-and-caja-extension-folder.html
<dz0ny> eml je mail a ni
<dz0ny> !g extension eml
<Seniorita> How to open files with the .eml extension in Windows 7 ... http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_programs/how-to-open-files-with-the-eml-extension-in/d10dd82c-3918-471d-85c6-01acbf778c49
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> yang: windows boš mogu namestit
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> pa outlook
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> 20. marca bo viden delni soncev mrk. V Sloveniji bo Luna zakrila maksimalno 60.4 % soncevega povrsja. Mrk se bo zacel ob 9 uri 31 minut. Sredina mrka bo ob 10 uri 40 minut, ko bo zakrit najvecji delez Soncevega povrsja. Konec mrka pa bo 11 uri 52 minut. Podatki veljajo za Ljubljano. Za ostale kraje velja odstopanje do ca. +/- 3 minute. Astronomsko drustvo bo imelo teleskope na Kongresnem trgu v Ljubljani
<yang> dz0ny: sem nasel nek online viewer...dgac je pa to format od thunderbird mozille
<dz0ny> yang: ni
<dz0ny> tam dobiš html :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email#Filename_extensions
<Seniorita> Email - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> MS je razvil ta format.. TB pa ga lahko odpre ja
<yang> Lahk pridete tut na IJS https://bojanambrozic.wordpress.com/2015/03/17/delni-soncev-mrk-20-3-2015/
<Seniorita> Delni sončev mrk, 20. 3. 2015 | Bojan Ambrožič
<Seniorita> »Sončev mrk je redek astronomski pojav, ko Luna navidezno zakrije Sonce. To je mogoče le zaradi neverjetnega naključja, da je Luna 400-krat manjša od Sonca in hkrati 400-krat bližje Zemlji, kot Sonc...«
<CrazyLemon> a si nor???
<CrazyLemon> takrat so na zemanti palačinke z nutello!
<yang> palacinke z nutelo lahko jem 1x tedensko :)
<yang> soncev mrk je pa vsakih 10 let
<yang> sej gres lahk po mrku na palacinke
<napsy> interresting random facts :)
<zdobersek> so Math.random()
<CrazyLemon> so zdobersek()
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @18.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:02, Kulminacija: 11:11:20, Sončni zahod: 17:11:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 00min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> is gonna be good
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdobersek is undefined
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: tnx :P
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: pejt delat, ne pa igrce igrat v službenem času :P
<slax0r> MAKE ME :P
<LorD_DDooM> sudo
<slax0r> ok
<anny_> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne vem kaj točno je vzrok, prejle sem gledal ne twitch stream, pa e omenil da s ne da targetat če je ECM v nasprotnem teamu.
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> wall
<dz0ny> Go work! Peasants
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..he just used wall
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny can't carry with Riki
<idioterna> we are all matija gubec
<anny_> če kej jim je sfalil, če kej jim ni bilo prou, so grofa tku ku prasca nataknili na kol...
<idioterna> an potlej so hrofico
<idioterna> ma be
<idioterna> tisto pustmo stat
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> beautiful web:
<idioterna> http://www.species-in-pieces.com/#
<Seniorita> In Pieces - 30 Endangered Species, 30 Pieces.
<Seniorita> »30 species, 30 pieces. In Pieces is an interactive exhibition of 30 of the world’s most interesting but unfortunately endangered species — their survivals laying literally, in pieces. Explore information, facts and figures and download assets of each unique species.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Run Gedit And Nautilus As Root With pkexec Instead Of gksu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/68QHpp4mImU/how-to-run-gedit-and-nautilus-as-root.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2015/03/sap_s_svojimi_resitvami_podpira_prisluskovanje_ameriske_vlade.aspx
<Seniorita> SAP s svojimi rešitvami podpira prisluškovanje ameriške vlade | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nemško softversko podjetje SAP pomaga ameriški vladi pri vohunjenju, poroča nemška revija FACT. Kako se je eno uspešnejših evropskih podjetij znašlo v vohunskem škandalu?«
<lynxlynxlynx> in ljudje pravijo, da država nima vizije?
<lynxlynxlynx> Javna predstavitev Nacionalnega stanovanjskega programa 2015 - 20125
<idioterna> kr ambiciozno
<zdobersek> a so vsaj vkljucil stanovanjske objekte na Marsu?
<idioterna> http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/simcity/images/c/c3/Launch_Arcology.gif
<anny_> jaz imam v mislih kaj takega
<anny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O%27Neill_cylinder#/media/File:Spacecolony3edit.jpeg
<Seniorita> O'Neill cylinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> cooper station
<idioterna> dons ponoc sm 1080p interstellar pobral
<idioterna> kr lustkan je
<anny_> ja, super film
<idioterna> s suni sva sla u kranj gledat
<idioterna> yang misl da je ne maram, k je blo 0 stopinj zuni, midva pa sred noci z bicikli
<idioterna> pa se u kranj
<idioterna> ampak je blo kr fino
<idioterna> nazaj grede sva sla prov na izi pa kritizirala film :)
<idioterna> ampak vseen js mislm da je awesome
<idioterna> ze sam zarad te scene
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl_y4iZENes
<Seniorita> The Best Parent Teacher Conference in Modern Cinema - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692/«
<idioterna> subtitles je treba przgat
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/good-girl-cassie.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2535-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2535-1/
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Neighbourhood ft. Raury - Warm.
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> eyy
<tadej> Ali kdo riše v AutoCADu ali kirem podobnem programu? smile emoticon msg me tongue emoticon
<napsy> https://xceed.me/events/ljubljana/4802
<Seniorita> Nirvana Tribute by Nervana@Cirkus Klub | Klub Cirkus - LJUBLJANA | Saturday 21 March 2015
<Seniorita> »Best Nirvana tribute band in the world.«
<napsy> mislite da je tole legit?
<napsy> ker eventim prodaja karte za 15 evrov, tu pa je free
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2536-1: libXfont vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2536-1/
<zdobersek> bv, pocak na holograme
<yang> New RMS http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-gnu-manifesto-turns-thirty
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman’s GNU Manifesto Turns Thirty - The New Yorker
<Seniorita> »The GNU Manifesto is characteristic of its author, Richard Stallman—deceptively simple, lucid, explicitly left-leaning, and entirely uncompromising.«
<zdobersek> hacker you'll be free
<zdobersek> hacker you'll be freeeeeheeheeeheeeee
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb schitts creek
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb schitt creek
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> fcker
<zdobersek> .imdb shit creek
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<zdobersek> IN YER PANTS
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/wrongway.png
<idioterna> 12200km, 400.000 kcal, two sets of chainrings, five chains, four sets of tires, front hub and a crank in 365 days.
<idioterna> dobr mi je ratal
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa diski??
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> point
<idioterna> en disk sm zamenu
<idioterna> pa en kup ploscic
<CrazyLemon> a pol verigo menjaš na ~2.5k km??
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> mislm, ko rata 1%
<idioterna> stretched
<idioterna> mam un pleh
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aja ja
<idioterna> mel sm ene stare ketne se od mtbja
<idioterna> k so sle kr hitr
<idioterna> te ultegre zdrzijo vec k 3000
<idioterna> une so pa manj k 2000
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/moto-g-2-box.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/moto-g-2-phone.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a je lollipop že gor?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ampak mi je takoj reku da je available
<idioterna> ampak 5.0.1
<idioterna> ne 5.1
 * yang gives CrazyLemon a lolipop
<CrazyLemon> obviously.. Å¡e na nexusih ni 5.1 :D
<Sky[x]> ni se tud jst nimam
<CrazyLemon> yang i'm not that kind of a guy
<CrazyLemon> so keep your lollipop to yourself
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekxABqJeRBc
<Seniorita> Android Developer Story: Outfit7 — Building an entertainment company with Google - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Outfit7, creators of My Talking Tom and My Talking Angela, offer a complete entertainment experience to users spanning mobile apps, user generated and origin...«
<idioterna> na mojm 2012 n7 je ze
<CrazyLemon> a si ga sideloadal?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ota pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> js tokrat čakam na OTA
<idioterna> eni pravjo da je ze
<zdobersek> ni 5.1 na nexus 5
<zdobersek> can confirm
<CrazyLemon> ma js dvomim da je za 5ko že.. ker so meli en memory leak in pravijo da so ga fixali ampak internally
<CrazyLemon> in da ne vejo kdaj bo public release
<CrazyLemon> .imdb one big happy
<jabuk> One Big Happy (TV Series 2015– ) 21 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.8/10 (184 glasov) MT: 4 user
<jabuk> A lesbian and her straight guyfriend decide to have a baby together.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3501016/
<CrazyLemon> yea..coz thats how lesbian do it
<CrazyLemon> oh.. kelly brook
<idioterna> http://www.mirovni-institut.si/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Spletna-stran-24kul.si_.pdf
<CrazyLemon> well i just might watch it
<idioterna> kr kul analiza.
<CrazyLemon> pater tadej lastnik 24kul.si :D
<yang> New RMS http://www.wired.com/2015/03/richard-stallman-how-to-make-hardware-designs-free
<Seniorita> Hardware Designs Should Be Free. Here's How to Do It | WIRED
<Seniorita> »We need to insist on free designs when we fabricate objects ourselves.«
<zdobersek> ocitno ta mirovni institut ni homofoben
<Sky[x]> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/03/18/google-uses-new-techniques-to-speed-up-javascript-load-times-in-latest-chrome-release/
<Seniorita> Google Uses New Ways In Chrome To Speed Up Javascript
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<Seniorita> »Always obsessed with speed, Google shared today that it has improved the way Chrome loads Javascript files in the latest version of Chrome, now loading at the same time as…«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/405606/slide_405606_5063234_free.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who dat pretty female
<CrazyLemon> i'd like to see more of that spider web
<dz0ny> you can
<CrazyLemon> do i have to pay???
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<dz0ny> nearest xxx site
<CrazyLemon> nearest? or most visited?
<dz0ny> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/16/porn-star-portraits-roger-kisby_n_6881234.html
<Seniorita> These Striking Portraits Of Porn Stars Shine A Different Light On XXX Actors
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita> »When photographer Roger Kisby went to the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas in January, he decided to photograph some of the porn stars from a different angle. "That was kind of challenge, how to shoot them in a way that not necessar...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ota 5.1 mam
<idioterna> 101.6 mega
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 5ka?
<idioterna> ne, 7ka
<idioterna> 5ka pa se nc
<CrazyLemon> 7ko si reku da si sideloadal
<idioterna> ja sej nimam sam ene
<CrazyLemon> aja sorry no.. pozabu sm da si loaded!
<idioterna> nism loaded
<idioterna> i'm a developer
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/XJqZYVhF
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images and files sharing
<dz0ny> sigh 8 let nism že risal
<dz0ny> call it alpha
<CrazyLemon> call it a light show
<dz0ny> to tud ja :D
<dz0ny> ah ja t2 update :>
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-19
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @19.03.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severnik 0.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:05, Kulminacija: 11:11:02, Sončni zahod: 17:12:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 03min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny: a ne mores dat ARSO v CET namesto UTC ?
<idioterna> ce ni vse v UTC pol nikol ne ves pr cem si
<napsy> oz. ce ne pise kje se :)
<napsy> *pr cem si
<CrazyLemon> yang !g github ubuntu.si ircbot      make a pull request
<Seniorita> CrazyLemon (Dražen M.) · GitHub https://github.com/CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g github ubuntusi ircbot
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<zdobersek> HE WAS US http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Fallon#Education
<Seniorita> Jimmy Fallon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D64VHUxwDAQ/VQnfKk_Xg8I/AAAAAAAAAMw/CNN4sejG7Mo/w900-h455-no/bdd2d714f0745cb9e47488232ab7bf55_XL.jpg
<idioterna> ohai
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dunno, js mam kr dost nesrec s temi napravami
<CrazyLemon> idioterna "napravami" ? :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> http://qntra.net/2015/03/openssl-severe-vulnerability-to-be-revealed-march-19th/
<Seniorita> OpenSSL Severe Vulnerability to be Revealed March 19th | Qntra.net
<idioterna> ce ste pozabl
<idioterna> dons bo treba patchat masine
<dz0ny> yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/_paulmoreno/status/577968490524467200/photo/1
<Seniorita> Paul Moreno on Twitter: "#openssl #comedyoferrors Days since... http://t.co/WzSHuTy13E"
<dz0ny> meanwhile curl+php cannot resolve ipv6 hosts
<idioterna> srsly?
<dz0ny> mhm sm mogu patcaht wp z curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_IPRESOLVE, CURL_IPRESOLVE_V4 );
<dz0ny> ce ma host ipv6 bo od takrat naprej za vse req probal z ipv6 resolvat
<dz0ny> tud ce domena nima ipv6 naslova
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> skratka najprej aaaa query nardi?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> in pol za vse req naprej sklepa da majo samo ipv6
<idioterna> sam to ful upocasni ?
<dz0ny> tko je default
<idioterna> srsly?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej vidm da si ubistvu v4 forcal
<dz0ny> http://www.businesscorner.co.uk/disable-ipv6-in-curl-and-php/
<Seniorita> curl force IPv4 – disable IPv6 in curl and PHP - UK Business Directory
<dz0ny> old but still valid
<idioterna> js mam pa ful
<idioterna> stvari ze na ipv6
<idioterna> sicer se nobene samo na ipv6
<idioterna> ampak bojo tut hmal
<idioterna> k kr ne da noben vec udobnih kolicin ipv4 prostora
<idioterna> razn OVH je dost generous
<idioterna> za vsak mal vecji box dobis kr /24 zravn
<idioterna> sam pac u ameriki
<dz0ny> mhm tole je na par instancah
<dz0ny> idioterna: tole poznas http://goaccess.io/screenshots
<Seniorita> GoAccess - Screenshots
<dz0ny> .apt php5-curl
<jabuk> php5-curl {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne
<idioterna> ampak zgleda ful bl useful k moji awki
<idioterna> k jih zlorablam ko morm ugotovit kdo mi spama wordpresse
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: kr kul dela
<idioterna> lih zbuildal pa gledam
<idioterna> kaj dogaja
<dz0ny> mhm ce mas velik access log ti zna tud on disk cache uporabljat
<dz0ny> tko da je hitrejse parsanje
<idioterna> daily rotatam
<idioterna> pa ful low traffic sajte mam
<idioterna> ej ves kaj sm razmislu
<idioterna> da bi en machine learning modul napisu za apache/nginx
<idioterna> k bi se naucu razliko med legit pa tricky requesti
<dz0ny> em mas ze
<idioterna> ja sm vidu
<idioterna> sam so dost shabby
<idioterna> mislm sej modul je uredu
<dz0ny> statisticnega no
<idioterna> supporting tools so mal lacking
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm fora je da bi js rad mel usable nacin za managat pol ta db
<idioterna> pa mogoce tut distribuirat threate pa to
<dz0ny> idioterna: poznas to https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2013/04/30/introducing-heka/
<Seniorita> Introducing Heka | Mozilla Cloud Services
<Seniorita> »We here on the Mozilla Services team are happy to announce our first beta release (v0.2b1) of Heka, a tool for high performance data gathering, ...«
<idioterna> poznam ja
<idioterna> ej a ti si ze uporabljal aerospike?
<dz0ny> jaz sem to poganjal na par serverjih pa je io trpel
<dz0ny> nope
<idioterna> zdej gledam testimonials
<idioterna> pa zgleda cist mental
<idioterna> kok je hitr kv store
<idioterna> sam je zihr ksn catch da pr nasm usage patternu ne dela :)
<dz0ny> to je redis on steroids?
<dz0ny> ker engine pa ma?
<idioterna> ce prov vidm je cassandra on steroids
<idioterna> ja neki novga je
<idioterna> mislm drugacnga
<idioterna> recently so open sourcal
<idioterna> pa distributed je pa horizontally scalable
<dz0ny> i have no such usecase :)
<idioterna> u js morm pa upgradat moj wmus al kva je ze
<idioterna> sm dobu se kr sensible feature request
<idioterna> na zalost ni blo pull requesta zravn :)
<dz0ny> a make it into multiuser :)?
<yang> zdobersek: just for you, because you like it https://www.gnu.org/music/FreeSWSong.ogg
<zdobersek> HACKER YOU'LL BEE FREEEEEHEEEEHEEEHEEEEEEEEEEE
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/one-year-old.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/openisl.jpg
<idioterna> anny_: a si vidla, prvi rojstn dan je praznoval moj 'nago
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> anny_: https://bou.si/pic/one-year-old.jpg
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ok zdej verjetn nis vidla
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/one-year-old.jpg
<idioterna> this
<anny__> jep
<anny__> številka pri vzponih je spoštovanja vredna
<yang> idioterna: dobra masina, se olja ne rabs menjat
<yang> a gre na nutelo ?
<anny__> kuri Å¡peh
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT9IDo-vF5k
<Seniorita> Kate Ryan - Voyage Voyage (official music video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »European smash hit«
<idioterna> na nutelo ja
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/long-range.jpg
<napsy> ou jea
<anny_> 25000 kalorij
<napsy> dans dobim biciku nazaj \o/
<yang> anny_: muzka slabs kot original, video pa v stilu Karleuše
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOpFdRaCv3s
<Seniorita> Danzel - Put Your Hands Up In The Air (Radio Edit) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Danzel - Put Your Hands Up In The Air (Radio Edit)«
<anny_> yang, ni mišljeno, da poslušaš
<anny_> to je bilo namenjeno CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> .yt believe mumford
<jabuk> Mumford & Sons - Believe (Official Audio) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6SkvErFEE ♥32,480 ▶3,715,289
<idioterna> a, prsi!
<idioterna> zdej mi tut pogledat ni treba :)
<CrazyLemon> nekdo omenja prsi??
<dz0ny> sam rainbow hands
<anny_> malo višje
<anny_> moram Å¡e enkrat prilepit?
<anny_> đizs
<CrazyLemon> višje prsi? torej pushup ??
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT9IDo-vF5k
<Seniorita> Kate Ryan - Voyage Voyage (official music video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »European smash hit«
<anny_> ocenjujem spise o programiranju
<idioterna> a je kej zanimivga
<dz0ny> .yt five more hours
<jabuk> Deorro x Chris Brown - Five More Hours (Cover Art) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBHJKlXYp4 ♥6,105 ▶366,515
<yang> anny_: v originalu ma tako frizuro, da bi lahk picvo gor postavil
<yang> pivo
<anny_> programerji imajo (imate) toliko domišlije kot pokrovček od radenske
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh to posplosis
<idioterna> i've seen things you people wouldn't believe
<anny_> oceniti moramo 5 prispevkov in nazadnje Å¡e svojega
 * dz0ny je mel prosti spis zmeraj 5
<anny_> moj se bere kot Rushdie med beduini :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj si nazadnje napisal prosti spis?? :>
<anny_> ampak upoštevam, da gre tam za 18-30 letnike
<anny_> filozofija se začne po tridesetem
<dz0ny> well 10 years ago
<dz0ny> :)
<anny_> haha
<anny_> on a serious note...platon in kompanija ne Å¡kodi
<anny_> ne družboslovcem ne naravoslovcem
<yang> new fashion http://i.imgur.com/mg7xEJA.jpg
<anny_> http://x2.kupid.com/@mhmzbmtk/koteka.jpg
<yang> ta je ze moderen k ima kapo
<anny_> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj od starih bradačev priporočaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> & iz kje je tista scena s "flavto" :D
<dz0ny> zaščita
<dz0ny> logish
<CrazyLemon> to je v bistvu bob marley..he's still alive
<anny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructivism_%28mathematics%29
<Seniorita> Constructivism (mathematics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> hm ja ne vem jsm ze pr 15 bil tok zafilozofiran da me ze takrat ni nobena marala
<idioterna> "pa kva je pr teb vse tok kompliciran zmeri, jesus"
<anny_> http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/ugadmissions/ugcourses/computer_science_and_philosophy.html
<Seniorita> Department of Computer Science - Undergraduate Admission
<Seniorita> »Undergraduate Admissions - Department of Computer Science - University of Oxford - at the heart of computing and related interdisciplinary activity at Oxford.«
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> kosilo mamo
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> idioterna: ja falil si poklic, mogoce bi mogu bit filozof :)
<anny_> teorija modelov je tudi zelo uporabna...sicer originalno iz ekonomije
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @19.03.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:05, Kulminacija: 11:11:02, Sončni zahod: 17:12:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 03min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> grem jst mal na soncek
<yang> lp
<anny_> https://class.coursera.org/modelthinking-009
<Seniorita> Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<Seniorita> »Take free online classes from 115+ top universities and educational organizations. We partner with schools like Stanford, Yale, Princeton, and others to offer courses in dozens of topics, from computer science to teaching and beyond. Whether you are pursuing a passion or looking to advance your career, Coursera provides open, free education for everyone.«
<anny_> no zdaj sem naložila dovolj za mesec ali dva...:)
<CrazyLemon> now make some food woman !
 * CrazyLemon hides
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: moraš prej kaj ujet v gozdu :)
 * CrazyLemon gledam v gozd.. pa ni videt da bi karkoli bilo v gozdu
<anny_> eee...drevesa?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi ravno jedu dreves :/
<zdobersek> v gozdu so medvedi!
<zdobersek> A SI REDI A SI REDI
<zdobersek> MI SMO MEDVEDI
<CrazyLemon> he's doing a zdobersek again!
<zdobersek> BELIRJAVISIVICRNI
<zdobersek> Z JEZNIMI POGLEDI
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKtW3metrcQ
<Seniorita> Slon in Sadež-Medvedi(2004).mp4 - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: polh, srna, košuta?
<CrazyLemon> nope, probably, nope
<CrazyLemon> sam srne niso tako blizu .. ampak so nižje kjer je več vode pa več hrane
<zdobersek> .yt ti srnica
<jabuk> FREDY MILER & YO-ZO " Srnica" (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn_6hhv8UUc ♥361 ▶234,766
<lynxlynxlynx> oh, o obstoju Å¡tevil se pa res ne bom kregal
<zdobersek> tudi o imaginarnih stevilih ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> get real
<zdobersek> or get fecked
<dz0ny> https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2015-0291
<Seniorita> NVD - Detail
<dz0ny> the one
<zdobersek> .yt the one
<jabuk> Kodaline - The One (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLPGtQoRUbk ♥12,103 ▶622,593
<zdobersek> .yt the one shm
<jabuk> Swedish House Mafia - One (Your Name) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkQ5rEJaTmk ♥208,435 ▶57,003,989
<zdobersek> 'Unable to load vulnerability.'
<CrazyLemon> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-0291
<Seniorita> cve-2015-0291
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Twitch.tv Indicator Lets You Know When The Channels You Follow Go Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/r2Fms8Po0a4/twitchtv-indicator-lets-you-know-when.html
<yang> He, Fredy srnica :)
<yang> jao
<yang> za tega ne vem a resno misli al se norca dela
<CrazyLemon> does it matter?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQaQcJjGGt4
<Seniorita> Planica: Jurij Tepeš 237,5 m - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Planica 2015«
<yang> no tale je boljsi in ne misli resno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUtLouWHSF8
<Seniorita> Lepi Dasa - uradni videospot - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lepi Dasa se predstavlja s svojim prvim videospotom za pesem Lepi Dasa, ki je postala že prava uspešnica. Dokazal je, da je pravi profesionalec. Na snemanju ...«
<yang> Wow Tepeš !
<yang> prvic vidim tole
<yang> iz prave perspektive
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. dobil sporočilo od big banga kjer lahko spremljam 'status reklamacije' .. kul :)
<CrazyLemon> in opis popravila "zamenjava za nov artikel" \o/
<dz0ny> kaj ti bodo pa menjal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny usb :)
<dz0ny> key?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ključ
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/domzalcan-s-kolesom-trcil-v-zapornico-na-mejnem-prehodu-secovlje.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Domžalčan s kolesom trčil v zapornico na mejnem prehodu Sečovlje
<Seniorita> »39-letni Domžalčan je s kolesom trčil v zapornico na mejnem prehodu Sečovlje in jo zlomil. Moški se pri tem ni poškodoval. Ker je vozil prehitro in vinjen, mu je policija naložila 1240 evrov globe.«
<CrazyLemon> what the f...
<CrazyLemon> kako je ostal živ pri spustu s hrvaške strani.. ker je precej hitr spust
<idioterna> sej se je z nase strani spuscal
<idioterna> ce je naso rampo zlomu
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ja, kako je pol šel čez hrvaški del meje hmm
<idioterna> a je sel?
<idioterna> kje to pise?
<CrazyLemon> ne piše.. samo kaj je počel med mejami? :D
<CrazyLemon> bil pri jorasu?
<CrazyLemon> mejama*
<CrazyLemon> https://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150319.txt
<idioterna> dz0ny: evo sm dodal "forever" button
<idioterna> k iz historyja random song vzame ce je play queue prazn
<idioterna> kr ok deluje zdej k mamo ogromn history
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ker je bil pjan!
<zdobersek> zdobersek: exactly!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ker je bil pjan!
<zdobersek> zdobbie: exactly!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie say it again!
<CrazyLemon> pls !
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ker je bil pjan!
<zdobersek> zdobbie: j'approuve!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he was what?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: on his bike!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie doing what?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: drink drink
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: like this http://i.imgur.com/IBls0bi.jpg
<zdobersek> whoa, caught in the act
<zdobersek> ooooohhh
<zdobersek> hopla http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/03/tetra.aspx
<Seniorita> Policistom vdrli v zaščiteno komunikacijsko omrežje | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Policija preiskuje vdor v komunikacijsko omrežje Tetra, ki ga poleg policije za komunikacijo uporabljajo še vojska, Sova in drugi državni organi.«
<CrazyLemon> minor issue
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2537-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2537-1/
<CrazyLemon> and.. updated
<idioterna> ja ni tok grozn kokr se je slisal
<CrazyLemon> DOS mostly
<CrazyLemon> Pridobljenih 366 kB v 3min 27s (1765 B/s)
<CrazyLemon> super fast :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: Izbrisan /home  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42844#Comment_42844
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42845#Comment_42845
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: velik si pridobil
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nekam veliko diskonektov je zadnje čase na siolu
<upd> to se ti samo zdi, ker je največ siol uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> govorim o osebnih izkušnjah :D
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> najvec je t-2 uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 2x dnevno če ne več
<idioterna> sem ravnokar prestel.
<Gregor3000> meni je ravno danes modem crknil, sem ga menjal in zdaj se "hecam" z nastavitvami
<upd> no nevem
<upd> lani je imel siol skor 2x toliko priključkov kot t2
<idioterna> ja to mozno
<idioterna> ampak niso na tem kanalu
<Gregor3000> a mogoče kdo ve WPA2-PSK in AEs enkripcija je to dovolj močno?
<CrazyLemon> močno k hudič!
<Gregor3000> ali je bolke Mixed WPA2-PSK in TKIP+AES
<Gregor3000> :-) sej vem da te ravno niso ne vem kako močne samo ne vem pa katera je boljša
<Gregor3000> vem da se eno da dokaj enostavno skrekat brez nekega truda
<CrazyLemon> kr aes naj bo pa je :)
<Gregor3000> ok...oh pol bo Å¡e porte treba nastavi... pa un prej je bil tako enostaven se mi zdi.
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš zdaj za en modem?
<Gregor3000> innbox v50u. sej sem našel kje se nastavijo v NAT samo ne vem majo kar neke omejitve zdaj tu noter, ko prej ni bilo nobenih
<Gregor3000> zdej bo pa Widnows 10 tudi praktično zastonj, čeravno ne odprtokoden
<Gregor3000> Windows 10
<R33D3M33R> jap, backdoore dobiš gratis ;)
<Gregor3000> samo po mojem je porblem tam z gonilniki. medtem ko v linux delujejo je tam recimo za hardware, ki je prišel z Win 7 že lahko vprašanje.
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> if i can't fix it, i don't own it
<Gregor3000> no meni je vseeno zanimivo, ker nekateri pač nikoli ne bi linux bi raje piratske win. in tiste bodo tudi nadgradili zastonj. hja nič grem jaz eno pravljico prebrat :-) se vidimo....
<zdobersek> http://makezine.com/2015/03/19/massimo-banzi-fighting-for-arduino/
<Seniorita> Massimo Banzi: Fighting for Arduino - Make: | Make:
<Seniorita> »Massimo Banzi tells us about a serious rift in the core Arduino team, which is just coming to light now. One of the founding team members has gone off on his own, claiming rights to Arduino and starting a separate operation. We asked Massimo to explain the situation in his …«
<CrazyLemon> gianluca..that bastard
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JV od BREZIJ @19/03/2015 20:39:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+14.3+E
<zdobersek> GIANLUCA STOP JUMPING
<anny_> hej ho hej ho
<CrazyLemon> hej ho
<anny_> Krejzi, my love!
<CrazyLemon> \o/ :*
<anny_> greš z mano na 4 maratone letos?
<CrazyLemon> 4?
<CrazyLemon> čak.. tisti ob žici pa ljubljanski.. kateri so še?
<CrazyLemon> nočna 10ka pa .. ?
<anny_> ne govorim o desetkah
<anny_> o maratonih
<CrazyLemon> ja ti si čist hardcore ratala
<CrazyLemon> če te lahko spremljam s kolesom kot support crew  pol ok :D
<CrazyLemon> sam a so sploh Å¡tirje full size maratoni v sloveniji?
<anny_> oh, jih je ene 15
<CrazyLemon> resno? hm.. zanimivo
<anny_> jaz grem v trst, radence, ljubjanski in ultramaraton celje logarska
<CrazyLemon> ah..za radence sem pa tudi že slišal ja
<CrazyLemon> ti si pol odlično pripravljena :)
<anny_> moj noče it! raje žuli kavč!
<CrazyLemon> jah.. you have THE power :) tko da.. you control his world :>
<anny_> damn preveč
<CrazyLemon> too much of power? :D
<anny_> cowgirl
<anny_> no, spremljanje s kolesom je strogo prepovedano!
<anny_> lahko pa laufaš zraven
<CrazyLemon> or reverse cowgirl.. whatever floats your boat :D
<CrazyLemon> naah.. nisem že dolgo laufal tako da dvomim da bi kolena izdržala :)
<anny_> jah
<anny_> kolena si najbolj ferderbaš z napačno držo in premalo vaj za moč
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<anny_> no, ena pozitivna
<CrazyLemon> in če pretiravaš :)
<anny_> Å¡tudijski kolegi so ugotovili, da kombinacija RoR z Windowsom sucks
<anny_> sedaj mrzlično nameščajo Ubuntu in Linux Mint v VB
<dz0ny> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/true-detective-porn-stars-amia-miley-782688
<Seniorita> 'True Detective' Casts Porn Stars for Colossal Orgy Sequence - Hollywood Reporter
<Seniorita> »Amid the buzz surrounding the casting for True Detective&#39;s season two, the HBO drama recently made some unorthodox hires: porn stars.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMP9MHk1X5U
<Seniorita> Ruby on Rails - install and setup new RoR app - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This tutorial shows how to install rvm, ruby 2.0.0 and rails 4 UPDATE! since making this the location and install of gems has been adjusted: download from ht...«
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/S2YED.jpg
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bz5DSv4CQAA6gyk.jpg
<anny_> niso porno zvezde samo v Igri prestolov?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> v banshe sta dva tipa(major roles) porn stars
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za ln http://i.imgur.com/35SYJdE.jpg
<anny_> veliko veste, pobje...hm
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ah to sam mal reddit slediš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni njena najboljša fotografija! :)
<dz0ny> pa vse veš
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/dYyPZZc.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats more like it! boobies!
<anny_> spat grem
<anny_> če boste lepili samo slike bejb in nobenega tipa s šesterčki
<CrazyLemon> torej..brada pitta bi rada videla?
<CrazyLemon> sej on jih ima 6 ane?
<anny_> hugh jackson is my tipe
<anny_> zanimiva fotka
<anny_> ni v povezavi s temo
<anny_> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/images/lftc_evolution_sysadmin.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree
<CrazyLemon> but thats just me
<anny_> prebila sem se na novice nivo :)
<CrazyLemon> nič.. odidem!
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. prvi pomladni dan!
<anny_> ln
<anny_> jeepee
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-20
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo
<Seniorita> Mr. T Treat your mother right - YouTube
<Seniorita> »FUNNY movie of mr. t singing a song about moms. i dont remember where i found it but it is truely awesome.«
<napsy> yea, you think about that!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @20.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:08, Kulminacija: 11:10:43, Sončni zahod: 17:14:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<zdobersek> a pol kle ni viden soncni mrk?
<napsy> vidim sonce
<eugenner> you can install free stellarium application to see at which time it will be exactly at your location :-)
<zdobersek> 'V Ljubljani se bo mrk začel ob 9.32 uri po lokalnem času in dosegel maksimum ob 10.41, končal pa se bo 11.52 uri. V preostalih delih Slovenije so ti časi lahko prestavljeni za tri minute prej (vzhod države) ali pozneje (skrajni severozahod). Vremenska napoved za Slovenijo je odlična, saj bo vreme jasno.'
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QAgWTCgo9uKI0/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: GLEJ SONCE
<Sky[x]>  je varno it zdj lavfat ce nam gledov sonce? :>
<zdobersek> ce bos hiter
<Sky[x]> nism flash :D
<napsy> Sky[x]: trenutno ni nic varno pocet! :P
<napsy> upam da kdo kaj ne deploya
<napsy> .gif hell
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/VqvdBDgfMljMs/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> hhe
<Sky[x]> me zanima kako se bo kej el.omrezje izkazalo k bo 30% nihanje baje
<zdobersek> kje majo dans palacinke?
<Sky[x]> dobro vprasanje
<Sky[x]> mogoce kaka domenca?
<Sky[x]> oni vem da na wwwp pikniku pecejo ponavad
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @20.03.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:08, Kulminacija: 11:10:43, Sončni zahod: 17:14:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako kje majo!.. pri idioterni so! pa nutello prinesi s sabo!
<zdobersek> ah, vesda
<zdobersek> jst sem zarad nutelle vprasu, ne zarad palacink
<CrazyLemon> cheapass!
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2015/03/delni_soncni_mrk_slovenija.aspx
<Seniorita> V Sloveniji je že viden delni sončni mrk (v živo) | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V Sloveniji bomo lahko danes dopoldne opazovali delni sončni mrk. Astronomski pojav bo trajal dobri dve uri in pol, Luna pa bo prekrila približno dve tretjini površine Sonca. Oglejte si ga v živo!«
<Sky[x]> gre kdo danesk am pogledat ?
<CrazyLemon> http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/the-total-solar-eclipse-of-2015
<zdobersek> zakaj bi stopal ven, ce lahko gledam mrk na ekranu?
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/cas-je-za-soncev-mrk-zato-pripravite-ustrezna-ocala.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - PRENOS V ŽIVO: Začelo se je. Luna že zastira Sončevo površino
<Seniorita> »Če se bo sredi današnjega sončnega dopoldneva nenadoma stemnilo, se nikar ne prestrašite, saj je za vse kriv delni Sončev mrk. Vrhunec mrka bo pri nas nastopil ob 10.40 uri, žal pa bo pri nas viden le delni Sončev mrk. A nič zato, saj na naši spletni strani lahko spremljate popolnega.«
<zdobersek> Luna you fat bitch
<napsy> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAhvsalXEAAcQlo.jpg:large
<napsy> soncev mrk iz ISS
<napsy> tole pa zgleda epic!
<zdobersek> photoshopped
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/03/19/google-play-books-expands-to-bulgaria-croatia-iceland-slovenia-and-slovakia/
<Seniorita> Google Play Books Expands To Bulgaria, Croatia, Iceland, Slovenia, And Slovakia
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Seniorita> »Google has updated its support pages to reflect expanded availability of Play Books. You can now buy books from Google's store in Bulgaria, Croatia, I... by Ryan Whitwam in Applications, News«
<zdobersek> more like Slovakia and Slovenia
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zdele je mrk ane
<idioterna> sam sonce ne sije sm not :\
<CrazyLemon> first contact on svalbard!
<CrazyLemon> "contact"
<Sky[x]> 10:40 naj bi bil
<Sky[x]> polni :)
<CrazyLemon> v svalbardu
<CrazyLemon> in na farskih otokih
<CrazyLemon> pri je že zdaj .. ker opazim da sonce ne sije ravno 100%
<zdobersek> T-20min !!
<zdobersek> T-18min !!
 * CrazyLemon is watching the solar eclipse
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gre slikat.. stupid phone
<zdobersek> idiot-proof phone
<CrazyLemon> dont be bitchy..not my fault you cant watch it
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jsm sliku mrk
<idioterna> s telefonom
<CrazyLemon> pri meni focus ne sodeluje
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/eclipse-10-20.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_102408.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je mogoče boljša https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_102414.jpg
<CrazyLemon> its getting dark!
<idioterna> js nc ne vidm na tej tvoji
<idioterna> da je mrk
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..focus is shite oziroma lahko da je tudi to steklo
<idioterna> ja pa ne smes _v_ sonce
<CrazyLemon> ker pri drugi sliki je dejansko mrk na desni strani čisto majhen
<idioterna> projiciras sonce skoz teleskop na list papirja al pa steno
<idioterna> pa tist slikas
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..uspeli dve sliki
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa so oblaki...meh :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_103618.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_103622.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_103956.jpg       evo..zdaj se vidi brez filtra
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_104010.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .yt total eclipse of the heart
<jabuk> Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcOxhH8N3Bo ♥236,286 ▶51,554,869
<idioterna> total eclipse of your mom!
<zdobersek> s/heart/moon/
<zdobersek> well that's just impossible, now
<yang> zanimiv pojav soncev mrk, polbo ljudi na kongrescu, men pa odpovedala kamera na telefonu
<zdobersek> smh
<napsy> molite!
<napsy> to pa zdj mate z vasimi geji
<yang> sej ce ste zamudili pojav, bo cez 11 let spet vidno
<zdobersek> kul, takrat bojo mogoce ze urejene pravice LGBT
<yang> ja mogoce bodo heteroseksualci ze manjsina takrat
<idioterna> yang: mi smo pa slikal mrk
<yang> kul
<yang> men ni ratal crknila kamera
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu5rkYQsR08
<Seniorita> Partial Solar Eclipse - YouTube
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/eclipse-10-40.jpg
<CrazyLemon> moja slika je boljša! :)
<idioterna> which one
<CrazyLemon> all of them!
<idioterna> i disagree!
<CrazyLemon> you cant see clearly..obviously!
<CrazyLemon> http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/the-total-solar-eclipse-of-2015            T-2min
<zdobersek> can't
<CrazyLemon> wow..tole je noro
<Sky[x]> kva ste delal s soncem da je zginu?
<idioterna> a nisi vidu
<idioterna>  zaradi nujnih vzdrževalnih del na infrastrukturi jutri sončni mrk od cca. 9:30 do 12:00.
<Sky[x]> hehe lol :D
<zdobersek> uopce ne izgleda kot kolesar http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2015/03/intervju_tedna_niko_klansek.aspx
<Seniorita> Slovenec s Kickstarterjevo uspešnico ustvaril že skoraj milijon evrov prihodkov | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kickstarter je postal prodajni kanal. Novi projekti se tja odpravijo po denar, odziv kupcev in preizkus trga. Na Kickstarter se vračajo podjetja, ki so si tam ustvarila ime, opaža Niko Klanšek.«
<idioterna> sej ni
<CrazyLemon> hipster
<CrazyLemon> sam glej kakšno kolo vozi!
<zdobersek> povrh vsega pa se goljufa z motorjem
<zdobersek> a cem kej predavat na openway?
<CrazyLemon> do it!
<yang> idioterna: kok palacink si ze napeku ?
<idioterna> smorn sm peku
<idioterna> ene 15 porcij
<idioterna> ne vem ce je anny prsla k je ne poznam
<idioterna> ampak noben ni reku da mu laptop ne dela
<yang> sej je zadnic odpravila napako
<CrazyLemon> torej.. pri siolu se sprašujejo kako za vraga sem imel omogočen ipv6 če pa nimam vdsla :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne razumejo kako sem to lahko uporabljal eno leto
<CrazyLemon> idioterna koliko žensk pa je bilo da ne veš?!? a je tak naval na zemanto? :)
<idioterna> joj nism stel ampak
<idioterna> je blo kr dost deklet tle
<idioterna> prblizn polovica vseh k so prsli gledat bi reku
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si jim povedu, da si clan Anonymous?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čakam da sami ugotovijo... najboljše da jim kr vse povem
<CrazyLemon> where's the fun in that
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in kaj boš predaval na openway?
<zdobersek> o Anonymous
<zdobersek> in spletnih kvazi-skupnostih
<zdobersek> in e-kofetkanju
<CrazyLemon> do it.. i dare you
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj niso dajali native IPv6 pri siolu ?
<idioterna> ne vsem
<idioterna> js se zdej nimam
<CrazyLemon> yang so ja
<yang> hmmm....se pravi ni bilo avtomatsko ampak manualno
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lahko pošlješ mail da ti vključijo če uporabljaš svoj router
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja to tehnično ni mogoče
<CrazyLemon> če pa imaš ipv6 compatible siol modem pa lahko vključiš na moj.telekom
<dz0ny> rabiš isdn
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sem poslal pa ni blo nc
<idioterna> dunno why
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hm...weird :)
<yang> cudne modeme imajo torej, da je locen promet za ipv4 in ipv6, lahko imajo omrezje na fizicno locenih switchih tudi
<CrazyLemon> js sm poslal cca. leto nazaj pa mi je takoj vključil
<idioterna> no sej moj primary uplink je t-2
<napsy> https://twitter.com/napsy/status/578879931523928064/photo/1
<Seniorita> napsy on Twitter: "@visionect is crawded today #startupcrawlsi http://t.co/A1un8liDA1"
<napsy> guzva dans :)
<idioterna> pa tam mam ipv6
<dz0ny> yang: na modemih je tunel :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy a so palačinke?
<napsy> keksi :)
<napsy> pa caj :)
<yang> napsy: lahk tekmujete z zemanto kdo bo imel boljse palacinke/smorn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje se nahaja log file na openwrt? :)
<dz0ny> no rum?
<idioterna> crawded?
<napsy> yang: noup :)
<napsy> yeah, nimam spellinga
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: /var/log ? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you would think that yea.. but no :D
<dz0ny> dmesg
<CrazyLemon> sam lastlog pa wtmp sta tam
<dz0ny> aha skupni je za vse
<dz0ny> systemd style
<dz0ny> sam ne boš dobil kej dost
<dz0ny> od zadnjega reboota
<yang> idioterna: oprema od T-2 je layer2 torej imas lahko vse IPv4/IPv6, BGP
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zdaj sm se spomnu da se to ne shrani na "disk"
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<yang> idioterna: na poslovnem linku nudijo vse tipe konfiguracij
<CrazyLemon> no..fyi 'logread' izpiše syslog and thats all
<yang> heh, nisem vedel da bolha omogoca sedaj zaserbna sporocila na njihovi strani, danes sem prejel enega
<yang> ampak to je zdajle malo hecno
<yang> dva razlicna sta me kontaktirala za isti oglas
<yang> morda je kje izpostavljen na spletni strani
<yang> mislim, nic posebnega ni, zato nevem zakaj sta me ravno dva kontaktirala
<dz0ny> lunin mrk :)
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> in ouila.. ipv6 zadeva rešena
<CrazyLemon> sam tastarega ipv6 naslova ne bo več
<CrazyLemon> ker je bil testni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ne rabiš isdn :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaenkrat Å¡e ne!
<yang> CrazyLemon: mislim, meni se zdi cudno da ISP ne daje recimo dual stack opcije vsem strankam, saj je razdeljevanje IPv6 naslovnega prostora bistveno lazje, ker je vec prostora na voljo kot pri IPv4, kjer ima vsak lahko samo en IP naslov
<yang> ne vem pa kako imajo to tam narejeno
<dz0ny> ipv6 ne dela
<dz0ny> oz ne dela za bolj obskurne strani
<dz0ny> in pol bi imel probleme z strankami ker forum on pasjega društva neb delal
<yang> dz0ny: ce imas hosting je nabolje da vse nastavis dual-stack
<dz0ny> heh not
<dz0ny> sm ravno mel ta problem
<yang> zakaj ?
<dz0ny> sicer smo ohranil ipv6
<dz0ny> sam je grd hack
<dz0ny> pač php related
<yang> kaj ma ipv6 veze z php ?
<dz0ny> ah kulturo bl
<yang> v apacheju ga vneses notri in ma da dela
<dz0ny> skoraj vsi devi assumajo ipv4
<dz0ny> od uporabe funkcij parsanje, req, seo stuff
<dz0ny> yang: to sam tehnično dela
<dz0ny> kukr je seo vmes hočjo met čudne stvari
<idioterna> yang: nima veze oprema od t-2
<idioterna> js mam ethernet od t-2
<yang> tale niko klanjsek je pa faca
<zdobersek> ni kolesar, ni faca
<yang> zadnje kolo ki ga zamenjas z obicajnim se bicikla ne rabis menjati
<dz0ny> a ma kdo ovh vps?
<dz0ny> lahko prosim preveri kaj je v /etc/resolv.conf
<dz0ny> moral bi bit nameserver 213.186.33.99
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam fizicne serverje
<dz0ny> lahko tud to
<idioterna> sam jih mam sam v montrealu
<dz0ny> ni vazn
<idioterna> #nameserver 213.186.33.99
<idioterna> tole je
<idioterna> mislm po defaultu ni zakomentiran
<dz0ny> k thx
<dz0ny> mja na vps je po defaultu prazno
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> svasta
<napsy> cigav ip pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> nsa
<CrazyLemon> (yes..i'm as useless as zdobersek)
<idioterna> vsaj caps bi loh
<CrazyLemon> a mi lahko pove zakaj za vraga dns.siel mi ne dovoli zamenjave ipv6? :D torej če dodam AAAA entry za domeno pa skopiram ipv6 noter mi teži da 'mora bit vnešen ipv6 naslov' :)
<idioterna> pokaz kaj pejstnes not
<idioterna> da vidmo zakaj misl da to ni ipv6
<yang> danes en gospod pravi "sej soncev mrk je bil ze prej ane?" pa pravim ja na vsakih 11 let je ciklicno, pa pravi "ja ja, sej se spomnim prejsnjega iz 60ih let, ko smo gledal" :)
<zdobersek> THE IP IS OF THE NSA
<dz0ny> napsy: njihv interni
<CrazyLemon> 2A00:EE2:6000:800:0:0:0:1
<CrazyLemon> tole je v6
<dz0ny> hehe
<idioterna> caps mas
<zdobersek> MAYBE
<CrazyLemon> you'd think that.. sam tudi brez caps ne dela :)
<zdobersek> MAYBE NOT
<idioterna> pa :0:0:0: zameni z ::
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja to zihr ni prov
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa je tist trenutek ko rečem 'pebkac'
<zdobersek> PEBKAC
<idioterna> tle ni 8 grup
<CrazyLemon> torej ko sm menjal capse.. sm pozabu tist A zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> 2a00:ee2
<yang> morda pa jih moras z 4-mestnimi stevili vnest
<idioterna> al sm pa js skilast
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti dela z lowercase
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja :)
<idioterna> ok vids
<idioterna> to morm pr seb pazt
<idioterna> da nism tok zatezen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pejt smorn obrnat
<idioterna> smo ga ze pozrl
<idioterna> vegani so razocarani
<CrazyLemon> ja.. nisem bil dosleden
<zdobersek> LIKE YOU EVER ARE
<CrazyLemon> fine..i'm not! there!
<CrazyLemon> happy?!? coz i'm not!
<idioterna> not happy or not consistent
<zdobersek> happily inconsistent
<CrazyLemon> both i guess
<zdobersek> so you're consistent
<idioterna> obatroje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my eyes water when i see your positive observations.. it happens so rarely
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: twas not a compliment
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sorry
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TWAS NOT A COMPLIMENT
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/petkovi-veceri-odslej-rezervirani-za-filmske-klasike-za-zacetek-tatovi-koles/360974
<Seniorita> Petkovi večeri odslej rezervirani za filmske klasike: Za začetek Tatovi koles :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na Televizijo Slovenija prihaja nov filmski termin Kinoteka, ki bo ob petkih zvečer predstavljal klasiko filmske zgodovine.«
<zdobersek> MOTHERF-
<idioterna> ta je kr zajeban film
<dz0ny> Ems: ping
<dz0ny> upsa
<idioterna> ladri di biciklete
<zdobersek> hahahaha pol pa linkajo youtube video celotnega filma
<idioterna> ja sej ta film ni vec copyrighted
<CrazyLemon> 60let je samo copyright valid oz. nekaj takega ?
<zdobersek> a pol bo RTV YT streamal?
<zdobersek> gewd
<dz0ny>  I landed in San Francisco for a weekend with the interview scheduled for Saturday. That ended up in 3h of being detained at SFO, since nobody flies to SF for a weekend carrying two sets of clothes a laptop and a sleeping bag.
<dz0ny> NSA :>
<dz0ny> sleeping bag is not allowed at airports :)
<dz0ny> fyi
<idioterna> since when
<dz0ny> ne pakirat tega
<dz0ny> 9/11
<idioterna> dvomim
<dz0ny> v usa
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa mozno
<idioterna> jsm pristal cist bliz usa
<idioterna> pa sm mel spalno vreco
<idioterna> pa niso nc sikal
<zdobersek> I'm here to experience the SF life!
<zdobersek> "Sir you don't need a sleeping bag for that, there's thousands of homeless people without one"
<zdobersek> salo na stran, obupna situacija je tam
<idioterna> no jsm bil se v civilizaciji
<idioterna> v commonwealthu
<idioterna> nism su med barbare
<zdobersek> cak, kdo je zej tu barbar?
<zdobersek> USnA?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> k
<zdobersek> as bil v Kanadi?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> bil sm tok bliz amerike da sm kamne loh metu vanjo
<zdobersek> some hypothetical balls you got there
<zdobersek> '_si_ lahko metal' ali '_bi_ lahko metal'?
<idioterna> mau je smesn k je ameriska stran nijagara fallsov tok bedna
<dz0ny> idioterna: terrorist :>
<idioterna> shitshacks and fatties
<idioterna> zdobersek: sm jih vrgu par ja
<zdobersek> whoaaaa
<idioterna> je kr sirok
<zdobersek> so pa mel vsaj lepo St. Patrick parado v SF
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> odoh ja v trgovino
<napsy> oh loh
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVgMCIHRoiM
<Seniorita> CNN Student News = Fridays Are Awesome! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Carl Azuz of CNN Student News says it best...Friday's. Are. Awesome!«
<zdobersek> Fridays ...
<zdobersek> I have this feeling ...
<zdobersek> like I got to get down
<yang> The bad truth about Amazon http://paste.debian.net/162240/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<zdobersek> but but but trees bleed otherwise
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si prisostvoval?
<napsy> http://letsgetrandy.github.io/DICSS/
<Seniorita> DICSS by letsgetrandy
<yang> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t639469#crta tole je oslarija
<yang> zakaj bi prestrezali pakete, ce lahko v proprietary firmware ze vgrajujejo vohunsko kodo po defaultu
<CrazyLemon> uhh kaj sem zdaj najdu.. idioterna bo presrečen
 * CrazyLemon is taking a pic
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_150409.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> a niso karte hudičeve podobice?
<lynxlynxlynx> curve ball :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sm hotu kupt pa jim je ze poslo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri nas pa majo zalogo.. ti pošljem?
<idioterna> ja dej ne
<idioterna> da bom spoznal mojga odresenika pa to
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @20.03.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:08, Kulminacija: 11:10:43, Sončni zahod: 17:14:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> če laufam 720p video na sekundarnem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> mi zmrzne pc
<CrazyLemon> radeon pa pravi cafe dead
<CrazyLemon> +flash video
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Insync 1.2 Released With New HTML5 UI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/o1BL0NtdZdw/insync-12-released-with-new-html5-ui.html
<msev_> kako si nastavim, da bom imel vedno "zadnjo-stabilno verzijo chrome-a"?
<CrazyLemon> tako da dodaš ppa?
<dz0ny> lol ne
<dz0ny> tko da dodaš google ppa
<CrazyLemon> in google ppa != ppa ?
<dz0ny> msev_: to ti je hotu CrazyLemon nek svoj virus podtaknit
<dz0ny> google repo ja
<dz0ny> ne ppa
<dz0ny> sry
<msev_> čist sm zbegan zj, a je ppa al ni?
<msev_> a pol zbrišem tole verzijo k mam iz app-grida
<msev_> pa pol dodam ........?
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš iz app-grida
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je app-grid
<msev_> google chrome
<msev_> app-grid je light-weight & lepša alternativa ubuntu software centra
<CrazyLemon> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CrazyLemon> a je tam google-chrome.list ?
<msev_> ja
<CrazyLemon> cat google-chrome.list
<CrazyLemon> kaj izpiše lepega
<CrazyLemon> a je dl.google.com ?
<msev_> datoteka ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne.. ker nisi v pravem direktoriju madona :D
<CrazyLemon> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<CrazyLemon> a boljše? :)
<msev_> # deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main # onemogočeno ob nadgradnji na raring
<CrazyLemon> no.. odkomentiraj tole pa zaženi update
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev_> nice :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tisto # onemogočeno bla bla
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi zbrišeš
<msev_> ok
<msev_> a # je enako kot // ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..je enako kot <!-- -->
<CrazyLemon> pa kot /* */
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/WwBxYiK.gif
<msev_> haha
<msev_> s temu /* */ razumem foro :)
<msev_> a pač iz terminala upgrade-am ker iz chromea direkt ne morm
<msev_> a se moram še slučajno odlogirat pa logirat še enkrat
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :) zakaj bi se moral?? :D
<CrazyLemon> samo sudo apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> zaženi
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ali počakaš kakšno minuto da update notifier se pokaže v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> ali pa zaženeš sudo apt-get upgrade
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev_> no da vidmo
<msev_> nč ni notifierja
<msev_> bom kr apt-get upgrade
<CrazyLemon> you daredevil you
<msev_> lolz
<idioterna> ta si pa upa
<msev_> lol kako počas se downloada
<msev_> 37,1kB/s
<CrazyLemon> ustavi tisti 50gb pr0n torrent
<msev_> nope
<msev_> nč se ne downloada :)
<msev_> razn tega
<msev_> nevem a se mi je baterija na laptopu kr na enkrat uničla, a je kakšen bug prisoten, ker mi kar iz nevem 50% gre na 4%
<msev_> mogoče sem preveč bleeding edge z xfce 4.12 :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prisostvoval cemu?
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> anny_: a si prsla
<idioterna> ful je blo enih deklet, tko da no idea
<anny_> sm pršla
<anny_> nisem deklica :)
<idioterna> kaj pa
<idioterna> zirokopter?
<anny_> Ženska!
<idioterna> oh.
<idioterna> ok, ful enih zensk je blo.
<yang> anny_: kaksne so bile palacinke ?
<anny_> ja, presenetljivo!
<idioterna> smorn je bil
<idioterna> pa nism pretirano dobrga naredu
<anny_> nisem jedla
<idioterna> tist pizza thing ni bil neki zlo uporabn
<idioterna> pol s ponvijo je slo velik bols
<idioterna> no, upam da ti je blo vsec
<idioterna> al pa vsaj ne prevec dolgocasn
<anny_> železna ponev je najboljša za palačinke...teflon sucks!
<idioterna> men je vedno mal smotan
<idioterna> k so te reci uresnic namenjene temu da mi okol govorimo kok smo dobri
<idioterna> sam uresnic vemo da nismo tolk k bi si zelel bit :)
<anny_> gradite brand? :)
<idioterna> jah mislm
<idioterna> dobrih programerjev je ful malo
<idioterna> in pol jih mors prepricat da so bolj kul ce delajo zate
<idioterna> kot ce za koga druzga
<idioterna> in to je en od nacinov kako naj bi to poceli
<anny_> pametno, poldi
<yang> anny_: si gledala mrk dopoldan ?
<anny_> najlažje jih boste pritegnili z dodatnimi bonbončki
<anny_> yang, preko neta
<idioterna> sicer ne delamo pogosto smorna ker ze tko ful nezdravo jemo
<anny_> švasaparata nisem našla
<idioterna> jsm na zemanti pokazu mrk
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu5rkYQsR08
<Seniorita> Partial Solar Eclipse - YouTube
<yang> anny_: na kongresni trg bi mogla pridt, se je trlo ljudi so imeli 20 teleskopov pa folije za direktno v sonce gledat
<anny_> popoln lunin mrk bo 28. septembra
<anny_> datum za vaše aplikacije :=
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> anny_: dej mal skritiziri pls
<anny_> ?
<idioterna> zemanto
<idioterna> mislm zihr me bodo sprasval kaj nardit drugac drugo leto
<anny_> khm...zakaj pa?
<idioterna> pa js uresnic nimam pojma
<idioterna> ja zato da se bom lazje pametnga delu
<anny_> natepli smo se ljudje z vseh koncev..katere želite pritegniti?
<idioterna> tiste z vseh koncev
<idioterna> tko da to je i guess blo done right
<anny_> no vidiš
<idioterna> ce te ni nic zmotilo pol itak nimam kej
<yang> anny_ je ziher prsla zarad smorna
<idioterna> morm cestitat martini za koncept
<idioterna> ce prav da ga ni jedla
<anny_> ki ga nisem jedla
<idioterna> mislm sej ne da je bil kej pretirano dobr
<idioterna> sm bil mal razocaran nad sabo
<anny_> ni to...bila sem že na tretjem dogodku s hrano
<anny_> 6 kg moram shujšati
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je okol 55000 kcal
<anny_> veliko
<idioterna> 5 celodnevnih izletov
<anny_> ah ja
<anny_> ne pokurim 11000 kalorij v enem dnevu pa če me ubiješ!
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> in tvoj izračun je napačen
<yang> anny_: zenske itak mislite, da morate biti bolj suhe, kot vas moski radi vidimo...
<anny_> ni to
<idioterna> ja sej js ne vem kera je bla, da bi ji loh povedu da ji ni treba shujsat
<anny_> obleke mi niso prav
<idioterna> upam da nisi bla ti tista k sm ji srce izlil
<yang> anny_: https://500px.com/photo/25217739/bojana-by-jan-prunk?from=user tale ma glih tapravo postavo, pa je kasneje shujsala se 10 kil
<Seniorita> Bojana by Jan Prunk / 500px
<anny_> oddahni se :) nisem
<idioterna> k pol zdej ves kako se pocutim glede marketinga
<idioterna> ok, super
<anny_> zakaj te skrbi? saj ne grizem, razen če gospod to izrecno želi :)
<idioterna> ma sej me ne skrbi
<idioterna> sam mal me ferbc matra
<idioterna> evo zdej sm frej do nedelje
<idioterna> froce sta dedi pa babi odpelala v toplice
<anny_> preveč cajta imaš
<anny_> marš na kolo
<idioterna> sm ze bil
<anny_> jutri taborniki sadijo drevesca
<idioterna> zdej morm pocakat da suni pride da mi pove kaj morm vse namest nje nardit k se ma ful za ucit
<anny_> dela magisterij?
<idioterna> ne, strokovni izpit iz krajinskega projektiranja
<idioterna> da bo loh pol odgovorna
<idioterna> zdej loh sam dela
<idioterna> zaracunat pa ne more skor nc
<idioterna> pol bo pa prakticno loh obratno!
<idioterna> ce bomo nasl ksnga studenta da bo risu
<anny_> kul
<idioterna> zdej ze 10 let dela za prakticno minimalca
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> 6 let
<idioterna> pa dva froca
<idioterna> mogoce bova sla zjutri v hribe
<idioterna> no vsaj js bi loh su kej tadruzga dedija pogledat
<idioterna> k je su v penzijo par tednov nazaj
<anny_> bogi dedi
<idioterna> se kr ja
<idioterna> mal ga morm obiskat
<idioterna> k ga je zena zapustila
<anny_> it happens
<idioterna> ja sej sta se ze dolg mela polhn kufr
<yang> no vsaj s sekiro ga ni
<anny_> zdaj bi imela drug drugega pa sploh poln kufer
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zato sm se js zmenu da ko si bova sla na jetra dava lepo kup dnara na pol pa greva vsak po svoje
<idioterna> sam zdej je pac treba najprej pamze spravt do faksa
<zdobersek> s kom si se zmenu?
<yang> ja v teoriji vse drzi
<idioterna> z gospo
<zdobersek> I'll bite -- ktero?
<idioterna> z mamo mojih otrok
<zdobersek> a kolesari?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-na-vrh-javorske-ceste.jpg
<idioterna> tole
<idioterna> ja, seveda kolesari
<yang> zdobersek: a ti mislis da bi idioterna mel kaksno ki NE kolesari ?
<yang> pa se tako k voz avto slucajn ?
<idioterna> avto oba vozva ce je treba
<zdobersek> dobro, ambiguities resolved
<idioterna> sam ponavad ni treba
<yang> mal se hecam
<anny_> fijuu
<anny_> poglejte tole
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/rreDLn1j
<Seniorita> What were the "Browser Wars?" A skirmish between the Klingons and the Romulans - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> anny_: ja kr uredu
<idioterna> anny_: a rabs pomoc pri odgovorih? :)
<yang> Ce boste ta vikend za ekranom - https://libreplanet.org/2015/program/
<Seniorita> LibrePlanet 2015 — Sessions
<idioterna> lepo vreme bo
<idioterna> btw anny_ zakaj nisi rekla da ti kdo sources.list pregleda
<anny_> idioterna, ne :)
<anny_> hec je, da so vsi odgovori napačni
<idioterna> men se tazadn zdi kr praviln
<anny_> ne v Sloveniji
<anny_> damn US rednecks! :)
<idioterna> aja ok
<idioterna> to mas verjetno prav
<idioterna> ceprav ie 4 5 6 so bli tut v sloveniji precej dominantni
<idioterna> dolgo casa
<anny_> dolgo časa nazaj
<idioterna> ja, ene 5 let po browser wars :)
<idioterna> 19:33< idioterna> ja, ene 5 let po browser wars :)
<anny__> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/microsoft/windows/windows-10-brezplacno-za-vse.html
<Seniorita> Windows 10 brezplačno za vse!
<Seniorita> »Operacijski sistem Windows 10 bo brezplačno na voljo za vse uporabnike operacijskih sistemov Windows, vključno s tistimi, ki imajo nameščeno piratsko različico.«
 * CrazyLemon starts doing heavy drugs https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150320_193002.jpg
<anny__> haha
<idioterna> also a si bla slucajno ti tista k je ze ful zgodaj prisla?
<idioterna> k se je nismo upal vprasat ce je prsla na crawl
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ojezestana
<anny__> idioterna, dej pomiri se
<anny__> Crazy, mi te tukaj rabimo še nekaj časa...ne se zastrupit s tem sranjem
<CrazyLemon> anny__ he just wants to meet you.. ni nič personal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: UN DOPEUR
<idioterna> a je grozno ce sm firbcn :)
<mkode> Kateri nerekurzivni sort algoritmi so najhitrejši?
<anny__> jup
<idioterna> mkode: qsort
<idioterna> ok, mas prav
<CrazyLemon> anny__ its ok.. sej je sam kila pa pol :)
<CrazyLemon> i'll be faster this year! :)
<anny__> kul
<anny__> prideš  na Franjo?
<CrazyLemon> piše..naravne arome, naravna barvila pa umetna sladila :D
<CrazyLemon> anny__ ne :)
<zdobersek> o.o
<anny__> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mona, zakaj trosis denar?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni trošenje denarja.. mišice se ne razvijajo ker ne vnašam dovolj beljakovin in pol same sebe papajo :)
<zdobersek> .gif omnomnom
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/b8u76SoouhgL6/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> itak je ta kila pa pol  za celo sezono
<zdobersek> gif is spot-on
<CrazyLemon> pa zgleda kr useful stuff.. izvleček zelenega čaja pa stuff like that
<idioterna> mene je tut strah franje
<CrazyLemon> tisti whey pa to je pa itak sam sample
<idioterna> pa vseh teh masovnih dogodkov
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mhm.. čist preveč je ljudi ki ne ve kaj počnejo in potem sam delajo pi...
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ze kolesarjenje v gruci je tricky
<idioterna> kaj sele ce se naprej prerivajo
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm do zdaj kolesaril nekajkrat pa ..ni ravno tricky če poznaš sokolesarje
<anny__> ja, franja je masakr
<CrazyLemon> in veš kako se obnašajo ob luknjah, kamnih etc
<idioterna> to je cist drugac
<idioterna> ce jih poznas
<idioterna> to sm tut js se mel ze fino
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwz6-6FrOZo
<Seniorita> Alpe - YouTube
<idioterna> whee
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/activities/168438655«
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. to je tisti fun time
<CrazyLemon> ni pa fun time k so drugi :)
<CrazyLemon> in se Å¡tulijo
<CrazyLemon> po drugi strani.. je pa fun ko si v zavetrju večje skupine, ki ve kaj počne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny__> idioterna, kaj si mislil s tistimi sources.list?
<yang> ne vem kaj mate tak fetis na cestno kolesarjenje, pred mnogimi leti sem bil v skupini racunalnicarjev, ki so leteli s padali
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj zdaj.. a so leteli al padali :p
<idioterna> ja une tezave k si jih zadnjic mela z apt-get update
<yang> bolj leteli, ker je bilo jadralno padalstvo
<CrazyLemon> si.extras moraš še pofixat anny__ :)
<anny__> aha
<idioterna> jih je na tipkovnici ful dzabe resit v primerjavi s takim balinanjem sem in tja kot smo se zadnjic sli
<idioterna> sploh ko zacnes grozit z reinstalacijo
<idioterna> to je kot neke vrste kapitulacija
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> tega ne moremo dopustit!
<anny__> lahko je biti po bitki general
<idioterna> ja sej se nismo zmagal
<anny__> 2 meseca in pol se ni nobenemu sanjalo, kaj je narobe
<idioterna> ja mislim
<anny__> pa sami mojstri! (sebe ne Å¡tejem vmes)
<idioterna> ne mormo ugibat ane
<CrazyLemon> anny__ kako ne! sej si novice sysadmin! al kaj je že pisalo na tistem flyerju
<anny__> mislm...ni ravno običajen primer
<anny__> si.extras bom prepustila bratu
<CrazyLemon> anny__ to je pa res 2s job :)
<anny__> čeprav...zdaj že bolje poznam sistem kot on!
<idioterna> ja sej si bla na zemanti
<idioterna> pol offica ma ubuntu
<idioterna> sam porinla bi prvemu v roke pa rekla "lej kaj napise"
<idioterna> pa bi fixal
 * yang tut firbec matra kera je anny__ mogoce jo celo pozna
<idioterna> no, razn petri, k ma fedoro
<idioterna> mene tut firbc matra sam ma tut prav, res ni vljudno tezit s tem
<anny__> idioterna, nisem imela kompa s seboj
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> you're a weird person.
<idioterna> kako loh gres kamorkol brez racunalnika
<anny__> ne sam brez kompa, brez fona tudi
<idioterna> ja, cist nepredstavljivo
<idioterna> pol te sploh ne mormo trackat da bi vedl kere reklame ti kazat
<idioterna> za bohinjski sir al za blejske kremsnite
<anny__> nosim filofax
<idioterna> kaj pa je filofax?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> razn une velike sive bajte
<anny__> http://www.filofax.co.uk/
<Seniorita> Filofax
<Seniorita> »The Official Filofax Online Store Shop Personal Organisers, Organiser Diary Refills and Paper & Accessories for your personal organiser. Free UK Delivery on orders over £30«
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> hud
<idioterna> s tem mors pridt na fdv :)
<anny__> idioterna, ne da se mi cel dan buljiti v en ali drug ekran
<idioterna> sej razumem
<anny__> vtipkaj na youtube, boš videl kako kjut zadeve
<idioterna> js sicer vzamem telefon ce grem s kolesom
<idioterna> ampak bolj zato da suni ne ostane sama z morebitno nesreco
<idioterna> predn smo mel froce sm su pa brez
<msev_> https://launchpad.net/~rw-norris/+archive/ubuntu/viking dodal sem ta ppa, pa mi še vedno staro verzijo 1.4.2 hoče inštalirat, mogoče kdo ve zakaj ne to s tega ppa-ja 1.5.1?
<Seniorita> Viking : Rob Norris
<anny__> no v filofaxu imam 300 strani in porabim enega do dva kulija na mesec
<idioterna> kr fancy
<idioterna> na youtube si pa ne upam videa pogledat
<anny__> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> k so pics ze ful prevec full of fashion za moj okus
<idioterna> o o
<idioterna> lepo se mejte
<idioterna> blbl
<anny__> lp
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nanOevuxpdM
<Seniorita> Barack Obama Singing Shake It Off by Taylor Swift - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Haters gonna hate. Watch Obama shake em off. A couple things to tell you all. Read on!: 1. Bang Bang will come out early march. Thanks for your patience! 2. ...«
<msev_> aja sj res sm pozabu update naredit, zj je kul
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ping
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R razmišljam da bi skenslal te ki niso do zdaj kliknili na link za potrditev maila
<CrazyLemon> any thoughts?
<R33D3M33R> lahko ... 1 mesec daš časa, potem pa brišeš
<R33D3M33R> da se username sprosti
<CrazyLemon> sej so vsi že več kot 1 mesec
<R33D3M33R> potem pa ne vem kaj še čakaš :)
<CrazyLemon> eni pa so že od septembra :)
<CrazyLemon> čakam na tvoj reply!
<R33D3M33R> jah, briši :)
<R33D3M33R> tudi mene moti tista Å¡tevilka pri zobniku :)
<CrazyLemon> no ni je več!
<R33D3M33R> ql
<R33D3M33R> evo, spletne banke bodo povsod nadgradili in IE8 ter starejši bodo neuporabni :D
<CrazyLemon> http://lwn.net/Articles/635880/
<Seniorita> Ten years of Kubuntu [LWN.net]
<CrazyLemon> 10 years of fugliness :p
<idioterna> CrazyLemon je pa fous
<CrazyLemon> http://www.boredpanda.com/glory-to-yugoslavian-design/
<Seniorita> I Redesigned Famous Yugoslavian Posters To Bring Back Good Memories | Bored Panda
<Seniorita> »Since I grew up in Yugoslavia, I wanted to make something that will bring back the good old memories.It was known for the developed industry and many successful brands, so I made a redesign of its logos.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah..sam trollam :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: očitno nisi videl 15.04 :P
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sumadija pisace masine
<idioterna> btw
<idioterna> jugoslovanski design je tok dobr ker je za njim likovna teorija
<idioterna> ne pa hipsterji
<idioterna> http://i55.tinypic.com/23u1vu9.jpg
<Seniorita> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<Seniorita> »Tinypic™ is a photo and video sharing service that allows you to easily upload, link and share your images and videos on MySpace®, eBay®, blogs and message boards. No account required, upload your photos and videos today!«
<CrazyLemon> yassa?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to :)
<idioterna> omgwtfbbq
<idioterna> kok si pa ti str
<idioterna> 12?
<idioterna> yassa so bli najbolsi jugoslovanski cupergi
<CrazyLemon> 15!
<idioterna> pa trenirke
<idioterna> http://i49.tinypic.com/2vwtfkk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim - obviously :)
<Seniorita> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<Seniorita> »Tinypic™ is a photo and video sharing service that allows you to easily upload, link and share your images and videos on MySpace®, eBay®, blogs and message boards. No account required, upload your photos and videos today!«
<upd> :)
<upd> peteekkk
<upd> http://www.infowars.com/market-is-hyper-overpriced-warns-retiring-fed-president-significiant-correction-coming/
<Seniorita> » “Market Is Hyper Overpriced” Warns Retiring Fed President; “Significiant Correction” Coming Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
<Seniorita> »Lazy investors totally dependent on the Federal Reserve.«
<upd> ko slovenija pride iz "krize" se bo ravno nova začela
<upd> https://40.media.tumblr.com/c5d18fd1fba7ce4643ce58333d74f251/tumblr_nliq0r66bS1so0sfmo1_540.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> alex jones, a lahko najdeš kak večji novinarski izmeček?
<upd> resno zakaj ?
<upd> no sicer je članek iz zerohedge ki sicer ni veliko bolj kredibilen, novica je še vsen realna
<upd> kar se pa tiče alex jones, en radio ima, dost kritizira usa
<lynxlynxlynx> nabija na polno
<lynxlynxlynx> fear monger
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-21
<yang> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2400548/uk-government-gchq-is-permitted-to-break-into-computers-anywhere-in-the-world
<Seniorita> UK government: GCHQ is permitted to break into computers anywhere in the world- The Inquirer
<Seniorita> »Not if Privacy International and others have their way«
<Gregor3000> če potrebujem nvidia 340 meni pa je dalo tam nvidia 311 to ni ok a ne?
<yang> ?
<yang> kje ti je dalo
<Gregor3000> aja additional drivers. evo pa sem namestil 311, reboot in tema. potem sploh ne najdem kako se odstrani to ampak očitno potrebujem 340 ker le ti podpirajo to kartico
<yang> a si prebral kaksen instalacijski prirocnik "ubuntu nvidia" z googlom najdes recimo
<yang> morda ti manjka kaksen parameter ali paket, da bo delovalo
<Gregor3000> tole sem hotel potem dodati: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/07/install-nvidia-340-24-driver-ubuntu-14-04/
<Seniorita> Install NVIDIA 340.24 Driver on Ubuntu 14.04 - Sysads Gazette
<Seniorita> »...«
<Gregor3000> ne rabim 340, ker piše na nvida strani da so s tem gonilnikom dodali podrporo za GT 730
<yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia tole zgledajo recimo v redu navodila
<Seniorita> BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Help Wiki
<Gregor3000> aha z nomodeset sem prišel noter ampak mi ne da prave resolucije
<Gregor3000> dam nazaj na xorg pa pol Å¡e enkrat install 340
<Gregor3000> ja tista stran nič kaj ne pomaga. nima sploh napisano kako se odstrani gonilnike
<Gregor3000> eno uro... grem jest bomo videli kaj se bo zgodilo
<yang> no zdaj bi moral brati istocasno s tabo, da bi ti vedel svetovati pravilno, ampak kot izgleda ima ubuntu posebej paket za "nvidia-340"
<yang> to se od distribucije do distribucije razlikuje
<yang> mogoce ima uradna stran, tisto ko sem ti pastal vec potrebnih informacij
<yang> samo moras prebrati kaj pise
<Gregor3000> sem že p animajo za tega ampak se doda xorg edgers ppa in potem lahko tam naložiš 340. edino če bi mogoče šlo z kakim hardware enablement stackom
<yang> resolucijo lahko stimas s programom "xrandr"
<yang> in potem parametre vneses v xorg.conf
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @21.03.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% jugozahodnik 4.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:05:11, Kulminacija: 11:10:25, Sončni zahod: 17:15:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 10min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> uf danes bo toplo
<gregor_> ja nic zdej je pa crn ekran in kurzor blinka
<gregor_> tema brez cesarkoli
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ uporaba xorg edgers ni priporočljiva (osebno mnenje)
<CrazyLemon> in kateri ubuntu imaš? skoraj prepričan sem da je nvidia-340 notri
<CrazyLemon> kot -next oziroma -experimental
<gregor_> 14.04
<CrazyLemon> ok..res jih ni :D
<CrazyLemon> 331 je latest
<gregor_> yup
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti opensource?
<CrazyLemon> ti ne delajo?
<gregor_> samo noben ne dela povso dobim smao temo
<gregor_> ne opensource se nalozi z nomodeset ampak na resolucijo 1024x768
<gregor_> na monitorju ki ima 1650x1050 ali koliko je ze
<gregor_> pa vs ubuntu dokumentacija na to temo je ful pomankljiva. pol stvari ni vec, pa kar neki brezveze pise
<gregor_> recimo kako se nastavi resolucija. koga briga svideo izhod
<gregor_> nvidia gonilniki ' nalaga se nalaga in to v vga modu, nato tema in nic ne dela.
<gregor_> nvidia gonilniki +nomodeset ' nalaga se nalaga nato tema. ampak lahko preklopim v konzolo
<gregor_> nobene napake ne javi ob namestitvi vse kao ok dela
<CrazyLemon> resolucija se lahko nastavi na dva načina 1. greš v nastavitve -> zasloni 2. greš v nvidia command center (karkoli je že to) in tam nastaviš resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> in čemu iščeš neke ppaje če pa imaš na voljo nvidia proprietary gonilnike na njihovi strani? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<Seniorita> NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver
<Seniorita> »Download drivers for NVIDIA products including GeForce graphics cards, nForce motherboards, Quadro workstations, and more. Update your graphics card drivers today.«
<CrazyLemon> tale pa je latest http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/82252/en-us
<Seniorita> NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver
<Seniorita> »Download drivers for NVIDIA products including GeForce graphics cards, nForce motherboards, Quadro workstations, and more. Update your graphics card drivers today.«
<gregor_> saj nima veze verjetno so tudi na prilozenem CDju amapak sem videl da ti tudi ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> sam vprašanje je kateri xorg podpirajo pa kernel
<gregor_> nvidial command center ga ni
<CrazyLemon> hence "(karkoli je že to)"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gregor_> ja kaj pa ce bi dal hardware enablement stack
<CrazyLemon> nič.. ti se zabavaj mene pa skoki čakajo
<CrazyLemon> lp :)
<gregor_> ja una nvidia ima nvidia settings ampak tisto je da dolocis parametre za posamezno aplikacijo ce bi bilo trebaž
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da vedno ob namestitvi/poskusu najprej purgeaš gonilnik in nato namestiš novega
<gregor_> ja
<gregor_> vse sem brisal in na novo dal gor
<gregor_> purge nvidia-*
<CrazyLemon> a si zrihtal ? :)
<gregor_> ne
<gregor_> nic ne dela
<CrazyLemon> lol :) nvidia sux! :D
<CrazyLemon> si preveril kaj pravi log ob/po namestitvi?
<gregor_> ja ko da so jih neki rusi nardili
<gregor_> razmisljam, kaj ce je kaj ostalo od AMD prej da sem kaj popravil v kakem grub
<gregor_> ceprav zdaj vidim da bi tisti nvidia settings moral kaj pokazat pa ne
<gregor_> morale bibiti razne nastavitve za vtice vga, HDMI... pa je vse prazno
<gregor_> nato sem gonilnik se enkrat pocistil se nalozi opensource pravilno, tokrat celo splash screen dela resolucija pa je max 640x480 pa se vse zelooo pocasi dela
<CrazyLemon> pa ti sploh prepozna grafično?
<gregor_> ne vem
<gregor_> po mojem jo saj se sam ponudi da nalozi gonilnike
<gregor_> caki ... hgmm samo kako priti zdaj do ukazne vrstice...
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt f1
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt t
<CrazyLemon> whatever works for you :)
<gregor_> ja ce je prazen ekran in se nic ne zgodi
<gregor_> zdej sem sel v recoverz mode
<CrazyLemon> očitno procesor nekaj počne
<gregor_> ne saj se sploh desktop ne nalozi
<gregor_> ni videt da bi jo prepoznal
<CrazyLemon> pa si prepričan da si jo pravilno vstavil v slot?
<CrazyLemon> preveri lspci
<gregor_> lspci javi nvidia VGA neki tam ne javi prav cipa ipd.
<CrazyLemon> sudo lshw -c display
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Purity Ring - Sea Castle.
<gregor_> VGA compatible controler, nvidia corporation. nic kaj dolocenega
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi product
<gregor_> driver=nvidia, latency +0
<gregor_> NVIDIA Corporation
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..praviš da si naložil opensource
<gregor_> nic kaj dolocenega
<CrazyLemon> v uporabi pa je proprietary
<gregor_> ja zdej je proprietary, ki ne dela
<gregor_> pa ne vem kako ga naj pocistim
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj pravi dmesg pa syslog
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga purgeaš
<CrazyLemon> nič moram it.. good luck :)
<yang> Se dobra ura do zacetka predavanj - https://libreplanet.org/2015/program/
<Seniorita> LibrePlanet 2015 — Sessions
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<anny_> dan
<anny_> vsi gledate skoke?
<idioterna> koga?
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz čajčkam, ko me je prepihalo na kolesu.
<idioterna> js cuvam hiso
<idioterna> zjutri sm mislu da bi blo fino pocas narocit zvocnike
<idioterna> po treh urah browsanja sploh ne vem vec kaj nej nardim
<idioterna> u jugoslaviji si mel na izbiro dvoje zvocnike in si bil srecen
<idioterna> zdej jih je miljon in je clovk cist zbegan
<Gregor3000> jaz se še kar z novo nvidio zajebavam in nič ne kaže da bo kakšna rešitev -- teče osma ura odkar sem jo pripopal v mašino
<Gregor3000> še vedno nisem ravno prišel do desktopa
<lynxlynxlynx> nuveau al njihov?
<Gregor3000> noben ne dela v redu. njihov sploh ne naloži namizja. nouveau pa dela slabo.
<Gregor3000> njihov se sploh ne naloži v redu oz sploh ne prepozna čipa
<Gregor3000> ampak tule je enemu čisto lepo delalo tako kot mora: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240702
<Seniorita> [xubuntu] 14.04 drivers for Nvidia GeForce GT 730 desktop board
<Seniorita> »Greetings, It appears I may have selected too new of a video card to purchase for use with Xubuntu 14.04.1 x64. I speak of an EVGA brand Nvidia GeForce GT 730 with 2GB of DDR5. URL to board: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P3-3733-KR From the following posts, which have very similar steps, I understand I need a newer build of the Nvidia binary drivers than what are packaged currently for 14.04. Specifically: v331.89«
<lynxlynxlynx> a to si kej čist novga kupu?
<yang> anny_: Libreplanet gledam
<Gregor3000> ja od lani enkrat je mislim da so jo junija dali ven ali kako že
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih najnovejši xorg ne podpira, samo to bi videl že iz loga, ker potoži o apiju
<yang> anny_: em pa pogledal malo skoke dopoldan, druga serija je bl odpovedana
<yang> kukr vem smo zmagal v prvi seriji
<Gregor3000> log je failed to initialize nvidia GPU
<Gregor3000> samo zakaj pa to dela mi pa niti približno ni jasno
<Gregor3000> screens ofund but none have a usable confirguraiton pa take blesave piše
<Gregor3000> najprej sem jo dal noter, nato ni prišel do desktopa. ok sem mislil najprej nomodeset pol pa gonilniki.
<Gregor3000> se desktop naloži in mi tako javi da imam na voljo dodatne gonilnike če hočem. tu sem naredil prvo napako, ker sem uporabil tiste, ki jih je sistem ponudil. ok se namesti reboto in tema. nato vidim da ta kartic arabi novejše 340 in da imajo potem ti podproro kot je treba
<Gregor3000> ok odstranim gonilnike, dodam PPA, namestim 340 gonilnike in spet tema. odstranim 240 namestim nouveu mi spet ponudi in tokrat da zraven 340 kot recommended. ok še enkrat preko vmesnika naložim te, reboot in isto tema
<Gregor3000> in tako zadnjih 8 ur
<lynxlynxlynx> v nouveau bi vsaj 2d skor ziher moral delat
<lynxlynxlynx> z njihovim pa najbrž vse
<lynxlynxlynx> a si pogledal, če ma kake zahteve glede starosti jedra?
<Gregor3000> sej to ne najdem. glede jedra.
<Gregor3000> ja moralo bi že vse delat pa ne :-(
<Gregor3000> sej sem vedel da bi moral starejšo kartico vzet...
<Gregor3000> evo odprtokodni se bo naložil z nomodesetom ampak z resolucijo 640x480 in bo vse delalo počasi.
<Gregor3000> oz Å¡e to ne ker se zdaj sploh ne morem prijavit v desktop
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je že vseeno, če uporabiš veso
<Gregor3000> ne sej se ne morem noter prijavit
<Gregor3000> ko vpišem geslo vrže ven in se vrne nazaj na vnos, ki se mimogrede sploh ne bi smel pojavit, ker je bilo nastavljeno d ase avtomatsko prijavi
<Gregor3000> ma vse je Å¡lo nekam se mi zdi
<lynxlynxlynx> a gonilnik imaš pol najnovejši?
<lynxlynxlynx> pepelka iz tvoje prejšnje povezave pravi, da dober gonilnik še ni zapakiran
<Gregor3000> ne zdej mam nouveu, ker sem hotel se vsaj s tem v desktop prijavit oziroma sem hotel vse počistit. zdaj me na prijavi noče več prijavit oz se kar vrne na prijavo, čeprav se ta ekran sploh ne bi smel prikazat
<Gregor3000> kot kaže bom moral tudi to kartico vrniti nazaj v trgovino
<Gregor3000> edino če kupim widnows....
<Gregor3000> sam na TTy se Å¡e lahko prijavim
<yang> Gregor3000: si probal googlat za resitev za tvojo karticno specificno z "lspci" ti jo zlista
<Gregor3000> pa iz lspci mi da samo VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device
<Gregor3000> ne sej zdej sem očitno še nekaj drugega pokvaril. bravo jaz in naj si vtaknejo to kartico nekam.
<Gregor3000> drugače jaz sem res 8.5 ur samo na tem. iščem, berem poskušam pa vse skupaj je za en drek
<yang> hmm
<Gregor3000> saj sem napisal tule je bil alepa rešitev in ta ne dela: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240702
<Seniorita> [xubuntu] 14.04 drivers for Nvidia GeForce GT 730 desktop board
<Seniorita> »Greetings, It appears I may have selected too new of a video card to purchase for use with Xubuntu 14.04.1 x64. I speak of an EVGA brand Nvidia GeForce GT 730 with 2GB of DDR5. URL to board: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P3-3733-KR From the following posts, which have very similar steps, I understand I need a newer build of the Nvidia binary drivers than what are packaged currently for 14.04. Specifically: v331.89«
<yang> a nisi prej imel sliko, zdaj pa je nimas vec ?
<Gregor3000> vse drugo je jajc, ker je za neke stare verzije ali p asploh ni isti problme
<Gregor3000> ne nikoli ni bilo slike. slika je bila pod nouveau in to na resoluciji 1024x786, kasneje pa še to ne ozirom ale še 640 x 480 pa vse je zelo počasi delalo
<Gregor3000> brezveze res.... da traja 8 ur in pol da se ena kartica namesti v linux sistemu in to taka ki naj bi bila popolnoma kompatibilna, kjer je podpora proizvajalca...
<Gregor3000> in največji problem je ker sploh ne vem kaj je narobe, kaj bi sistem rad
<Gregor3000> v lem je težava, vse napake ki sem jih iskal so preveč splošne in to je isto kot da reče "ne dela" ja sej to vidim da ne dela, samo zakaj ne dela, zakaj se ne naloži, zakaj se ne inicializira, zakaj je gonilnik nameščen slike pa ni, kartic ap ani prepoznana
<yang> ce si imel sliko
<Gregor3000> to je tisto kar potrebujem in vsi nasveti so samo čisti in ponovno namesti. pa še in še v neskončnost. mapk zdaj sem očitno poleg vsega uspel pokvarit še lightdm
<yang> potem si ze na pol
<yang> moral bi samo resolucijo definirati
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: lol, wtf ti počneš
<Gregor3000> ja zdej je nimam več
<dz0ny> pobrišeš xorg.conf
<Gregor3000> resolucije ni mogel definirat xrandr ni dela
<Gregor3000> sej sem pobrisal, razen če je še kje drugje
<dz0ny> xorg.conf se ne dela več
<yang> ali ti "xrandr" ni dal nobenih podatkov ?
<Gregor3000> ja vem samo sem poskusil oz. nvidia naredi svojega
<dz0ny> oba driverja za nvidia in amd mata svoj config
<Gregor3000> xrandr mi je dal največjo resolucijo 1024 x 786
<Gregor3000> pa govoril je da ne najde monitorja
<dz0ny> pa vključit mroaš v nastavitvah extened edid
<dz0ny> sploh ni fora driverja ampak zanič monitorja
<Gregor3000> nvidia setting nikoli nisem uspel nič dobiti noter, ker je po ponovnem zagonu črn ekran
<dz0ny> sori crappy spisanega se v monitorju
<Gregor3000> monitor je nek ASUS na AMd kartici dela ok
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: si poizkusil izključit v monitorju edid
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> v glavnem xorg.conf ti je delal probleme
<dz0ny> pobrišeš ga in gre xorg v compatibility mode
<dz0ny> pol nastaviš al lasten edid da ti da večjo resolucijo al pa kej tretjega
<dz0ny> jaz sem moral to za sony prenosnik
<dz0ny> preklel 100x :)
<Gregor3000> ja na monitorju ni nič kar bi pisalo edid. edino kar ne vem je dcc/IC ostalo so le kontrole za svetlost in barvo ter pozicijo
<Gregor3000> zdej ni nobenega xorg conf
<Gregor3000> a to pomeni da naj dam nazaj nvidia 340 gonilnik in nato konfiguriram xorg preko nvidia
<Gregor3000> nvidia-xconfig
<Gregor3000> in nato kaj?
<Gregor3000> ker ne bom imel več dostopa do kake grafike
<Gregor3000> ker zdaj se sploh noter ne morem prijavit ne vem sicer zakaj
<lynxlynxlynx> slišal se je kot da gre čez, potem se pa sesuje
<Gregor3000> pa zakaj se mi sploh ta ekran pojavi, če bi se moral avtomatsko prijavit?
<Gregor3000> aha kot gost pa gre naprej
<Gregor3000> samo to so zdaj počasni nouveau
<Gregor3000> kaj je pa potem na uporabniku narobe zdaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, avtomatska prijava je del dm-ja, ne strežnika
<lynxlynxlynx> ugibal bi, da kaka stvar v .config al pa .local
<Gregor3000> ali lahko kako nareidm reinstall celotnega OS da obdrzim podatke in userja?
<Gregor3000> ali ne vem no kaj naj zdej naredim
<CrazyLemon> a je home na svoji particiji? če je pol lahko.. če ne boš mogu backup narest
<Gregor3000> a od home?
<Gregor3000> ni na svoji samo imam tisto data particijo
<CrazyLemon> al pa sam podatke ki jih rabiš
<Gregor3000> a kar celi home prestavim potem pa na novo namestim in potem nazaj?
<Gregor3000> samo je kar nekaj podatkov to bi znalo trajat....
<CrazyLemon> a rabiš cel home? če rabiš naredi tko.. če ne rabiš ne prestavljat celega homea :)
<Gregor3000> če bi lahko rešil tole s prijavo bi mi bilo ljubše, ke rbi potem lahko dal staro kartico noter
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je zdaj narobe s prijavo?
<Gregor3000> ja ne morem se pod userja prijavit samo pod guest lahko pridem v desktop
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa prek shella prideš not ?
<Gregor3000> pod userja se kar vrne nazaj na prijavo in to je to
<Gregor3000> peko shella lahko
<CrazyLemon> preveri dovoljenja .Xauthority
<CrazyLemon> kakšna so
<Gregor3000> aha to bo verjetno
<CrazyLemon> ls ~/.Xauthority
<CrazyLemon> ls -l*
<CrazyLemon> mora bit nekaj v smislu -rw-------- gregor gregor
<lynxlynxlynx> reinstall os-a pa res ne bo ničesar rešil
<CrazyLemon> seveda bo.. en glavobol manj! kar anny_ vprašaj :D
<Gregor3000> roo root
 * anny_ se delno strinja
<Gregor3000> ja lhko je kje težava v kaki nastavitvi ki je bila narejena za prejšnjo kartico pa da sem pozabil. mogoče zdaj ta nastavitev kaj meša tu zraven?!
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ne sme bit root root
<CrazyLemon> ker uporabnik ni root.. vsaj upam da ne :D
<Gregor3000> evo zdej sem noter
<CrazyLemon> good.. zdaj grem lahko na kosilo :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Gregor3000> ja kaj pa zdaj?
<Gregor3000> CrazyLemon: dober tek!
<Gregor3000> no to je drugače to nouveu 640x480 na 23" monitorju. ikone velike...
<Gregor3000> nič mislim da bom končal, ker tole me je res izčrpalo. 9 ur in to od vikenda. pa sem prišel le do slike z resolucijo 640x480, kje je šele kako igranje Minecrafta in testiranje Wofenstein ET, če dela al ne...
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 kaj pa tole http://askubuntu.com/questions/556386/gt-730-driver-installation-issues-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit
<Seniorita> nvidia - GT 730 Driver Installation Issues on Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> aha.. tale ma drugačno težavo
<CrazyLemon> ima še integrirano grafično
<CrazyLemon> pa kje si ti prebral da rabiš 340 nvidio
<CrazyLemon> kot vidim tudi 331 podpira GT 730
<CrazyLemon> ta pa je v repozitoriju
<Gregor3000> na nvidini strani piše da gonilnik 340 doda podporo za GT 730
<Gregor3000> ja sej najprej sem poskušal z 331 in je bila tema
<Gregor3000> in to iz driver managerja. sam me je namreč opozoril da lahko izboljšam dejavnost sistema z namestitvijo lasntiških gonilnikov. in sem temu sledil in dobil temo ob ponovnem zagonu
<Gregor3000> evo opensource AMD, najde pravo resolucijo izbere pravo frekvenco vse.
<Gregor3000> v glavnem ker ni šlo z 331 sem potem tistega odstranil in namesitl 340 preko PPA kot je bilo napisano v tisti rešitvi.
<Gregor3000> sej bral sem tudi da je lahko težava ker se KMS moduli nmeki naložijo in so potem v konfliktu
<Gregor3000> recimo ne vem zakaj uradna wiki stran od ubuntu ne omenja kako se gonilnik povsem počisti, če že imajo kako se namesti. v AMD lepo piše ta del.
<idioterna> yang: kdaj se pa konca ta konferenca
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 sej lahko preveriš z 'dkms' kaj je vse loadano
<Gregor3000> preveril sem vse kar je tule napisano na koncu in je ok: http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<Seniorita> How to install the latest Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<Seniorita> »This tutorial shows how to install the latest nvidia drivers for your graphics card on Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) and similar distros like Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu«
<Gregor3000> edina težava je da čipa sploh ni prepoznalo kot bi ga po mojem moralo
<Gregor3000> do tega nvidia settigns plsoh ne pridem da bi imel tako lepo prikazanega in bi si kaj nastavljal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je kartica faulty? si probal dat v drug pci slot ?
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<Gregor3000> ne vem. ne nisem poskusil še v drug računalnik...
<Gregor3000> samo ne bi rekel da je kaj narobe z njo je pa res da sumljivo ne prepozna čipa
<Gregor3000> pri tem: lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12  vrže ven nvidia corporation device
<Gregor3000> po drugi strani p aje made in china
<yang> jutri
<Gregor3000> lahko mogoče porbam dat v windows XP mašino, le gonilniki res podpirajo
<yang> 17:50 - 18:35: Closing Keynote po EDT
<Gregor3000> danes sem cel dan zapravil za tole. mislim d abom kar vrnil kartico nazaj, ker se mi ne da več.
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 to bi lahko ugotovil že po dveh urah :D
<Gregor3000> ja ni tako enostavno. kartico bi moral vtakniti v drug računalnik, tam odstraniti AMd driverje in nato namesitti nvidio. samo ker sem bil prepričan da je trešitev blizu sem nadaljeval. prebral sem ogromno na raznih forumih.
<Gregor3000> ampka mogoče je pa res kaj narobe ali z PCIe vmesnikom ali pa s res kaj s kartico. smao potem bi prej pričlakoval, da se nič ne bi prikazalo
<idioterna> yang: do takrat pa pustim laufat snemalnike?
<yang> najbolje
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhMTLNxjLnI
<Seniorita> 8 People Who Have Accomplished More Than You At Every Age - YouTube
<Seniorita> »If you feel like a failure, it’s probably because you relatively are. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/collegehumor F...«
<zdobbie> Assassin's Creed: India https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14suVlM0FNk
<Seniorita> Unbelievable cheating: Relatives of India students scale building to pass answers - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Education authorities in India have been forced to tighten security at high schools after friends and relatives of teenagers sitting examinations were seen s...«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  Z od SEVNICE @21/03/2015 18:21:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+15.26+E
<anny__> guys
<anny__> http://sourceforge.net/projects/myjcomponents/files/myLottery/My%20Lottery%20Module%202.1.0/
<Seniorita> My Joomla Components - Browse /myLottery/My Lottery Module 2.1.0 at SourceForge.net
<Seniorita> »My Joomla Components is a set of lightweight, easy to use Joomla Components / Modules. Components have a simple frontend maintenance and submit …«
<anny__> samo 8 kb?
<idioterna> da vidmo kaj je not
<idioterna> ja tekst fajli so
<idioterna> anny__: zgleda legit
<idioterna> mislm, ni nc cudnga ce je samo 8kb
<anny__> ok
<anny__> na prvi pogled mal sumljivo
<yang> joomla plugin-i so itak 3rd party plugin-i
<yang> se ne izvaja audit, kot pri Linux distribucijah
<anny__> ha
<idioterna> ja no ce hoces lahko preberem source
<idioterna> pa ti povem ce je kul
<yang> tako kot Microsoft windows, ce instaliras XY program recimo, na slepo zaupas tistemu proizvajalcu
<idioterna> tko kot linux, ce apt-get installnes karkoli
<idioterna> slepo zaupas tistim ki delajo distribucijo
<yang> anny__: audit pri linuxu pomeni, da so paketi v repositorijih in pregledani s strani razvijalcev, obstaja centralni repozitorij
<idioterna> oni pa itak bolj ali manj slepo zaupajo tistim ki programirajo
<anny__> haha¨
<anny__> kaj pa če naložiš s ppa?
<idioterna> pol pa zaupas unmu k vzdrzuje ppa
<anny__> kul
<yang> Kva je slaba matrika na X200
<yang> mislim da je se tole https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backlight#CCFL_backlights
<Seniorita> Backlight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny__> kolegi imajo še vedno težave z winsi...
<anny__>  I am on windows, tried the cloud environment but it has some limitations, so I ended up installing ubuntu in a small partition of my Hard Drive, I am happy now
<anny__> + smajli
<yang> anny__: namesto "apt-get" lahko uporabis tudi "aptitude" komande so enake, samo aptitude bolje resuje so-odvisnosti paketov in je manj problemov z updatei
<anny__> so odvisnost pomeni, da isti paket uporabljata dva programa hkrati?
<yang> ja
<yang> aptitude "zracuna" te so-odvisnosti in boje to resuje
<yang> bolje
<anny__> jaz to rešujem s synapticom :-)
<yang> mislim so-odvisnot pomeni, da ti recimo rabis ruby, on pa ti pove da za ruby instalirat mores intlairas se 10 drugih paketov v so-odvisnosti
<yang> sej ti apt-get into pove, samo malo slabse zracuna
<yang> kva je s to tipkovnico
<anny__> ruby je tako kot python že predinstaliran
<yang> synaptic je graficna verzija package managerja
<idioterna> no nc
<yang> apt-get in aptitude pa sta za konzolo
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> uzivejte
<anny__> ii  ruby           1:1.9.3.4    all          Interpreter of object-oriented sc
<yang> ce recimo pozenes samo "aptitude" se ti odpre program, lahko ga pa tud pozenes kot "aptitude update" ali "aptitude safe-upgrade" takrat se ne odpre program, ampak samo izpise so-odvisnosti
<idioterna> ii ruby :)
<idioterna> kok je lepo k je clovk navdusen
<idioterna> anny__: yang ni tok dobr za profesorja
<yang> anny__: lahko napises recimo "aptitude update" in "aptitude safe-upgrade" in pogledas ce so vsi paketi lepo v syncu
<anny__> khm
<anny__> si ti dober za profesorja?
<idioterna> a jaz?
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<anny__> ja
<idioterna> eni pravijo da ja
<idioterna> sam znajo dobr poslusat, tko da mogoce nism js tist k jih velik nauci
<idioterna> odvisnosti med paketi so na primer to da ko namestis paket ki potrebuje python
<anny__> nočejo ziniti nič, ker se bojijo posledic :)
<idioterna> ti sistem sam preveri, ce ze imas python
<idioterna> in ce ga nimas ga namesti
<anny__> python je vedno gor
<idioterna> temu je namenjen package manangement
<idioterna> ni vedno
<anny__> je
<yang> pythona mas vec verzij
<idioterna> poslus, jsm ze skor plesast
<idioterna> bom pa ja vedu
<yang> tudi v ubuntu
<yang> .apt python
<jabuk> python-actdiag {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-acoustid {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-acidobasic {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-abiword {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> python-aalib {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-aafigure {lucid (10.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-4suite-xml {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<yang> jao
<jabuk> python-4suite-doc {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> python-2play {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> python {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<yang> kaj sm zdej naredu
<idioterna> pokvaru si internet :)
<yang> v debianu so po verzijah npr.
<yang> hehe
<anny__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559176
<Seniorita> [SOLVED] Is python pre-installed at ubuntu?
<Seniorita> »So, can somebody with Ubuntu, having done all its updates to run a python file or has to install a package first?«
<idioterna> ja, ubuntu vedno ma python
<anny__> no, to hočem reč!
<idioterna> no sej dons ma vecina distribucij python
<anny__> ne učit krive vere
<idioterna> se debian netinst ga ma
<idioterna> k je res mejhn
<idioterna> ampak slackware ga pa nima
<idioterna> in 2015
<yang> na debianu mam python2.6, python2.7 in python3
<anny__> 2.7
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa rabs to
<idioterna> sej ne znas programirat!
<yang> nevem sej ga nisem posebi instlairu
<yang> sem pobral debian-LXDE
<yang> pa je zgleda ze tam bil
<anny__> lol
<yang> v bistvu sem dal "intall" all
<yang> iz Cdja
<anny__> like it¨
<yang> in mam cuda aplikacij zdej
<anny__> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2015/03/intervju_tedna_niko_klansek.aspx
<Seniorita> Slovenec s Kickstarterjevo uspešnico ustvaril že skoraj milijon evrov prihodkov | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kickstarter je postal prodajni kanal. Novi projekti se tja odpravijo po denar, odziv kupcev in preizkus trga. Na Kickstarter se vračajo podjetja, ki so si tam ustvarila ime, opaža Niko Klanšek.«
<anny__> tole bo za naju z idioterno
<yang> http://jp.si/2015-03-21-185954_1280x800_scrot.png
<idioterna> kaj to
<idioterna> aja siolov klansek
<yang> klansek je faca
<idioterna> sam js ne maram da mi kdo pomaga biciklirat
<idioterna> hecn je ja
<yang> to bom jst kupu
<idioterna> no sej smo vsi
<yang> da se bom iz sluzbe domov peljal na elektriko
<idioterna> mal sm skepticn
<anny__> pa počakaj še malo
<idioterna> pomoje bos reku da so napacne vrste oblaki na nebu, da bos su rajs z avtom :)
<yang> ziher je cenejsi kot taylor sizemore "danny"
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaj je to
<anny__> zadeva je kul za premagat kakšen klanec
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> sam tut prestave so cist ok za klance premagovat
<anny__> tudi ko si star in z apnom v kolenih?
<idioterna> ja nisem ane
<idioterna> sej ne pravim da to ni super naprava za vse zive ljudi
<idioterna> pravim da yang ma vedno pri roki razloge zakaj ne more brez avtomobila
<idioterna> pa da jaz nocem motorja tovorit s seboj :)
<anny__> jaz moram najti razlog, zakaj NE bi Å¡la s kolesom
<idioterna> ne rabis ga
<idioterna> komot gres s kolesom
<anny__> nove omare ne morem tovorit iz trgovine
<idioterna> ah dej no
<idioterna> http://www.northroadbicycle.com/public/images/content/all/fridge.jpg
<idioterna> sej si slovanske krvi!
<idioterna> ta fotka je iz rusije
<anny__> kako gre že tisti vic...sledita mi dva policaja in psihiater!
<idioterna> ne vem ce je vic :)
<idioterna> od leta 2007 do zdej je ze 5 bivsih sodelavcev/znancev potrebovalo neke vrste prisilno hospitalizacijo
<idioterna> prej ni blo tok tega
<idioterna> je pa kr pomembn podatk
<anny__> ne vem, kakšne pritiske izvajate
<idioterna> da noben od teh ne kolesari redno
<idioterna> ja pac brez sluzbe pa brez vseh sredstev so ostal
<anny__> za dobro življenje kolesarjenje ni dovolj
<idioterna> v druzbi k malikuje podobo uspesnih ljudi
<idioterna> ne, za mentalno zdravje pa ful pomaga
<idioterna> ne specificno kolesarjenje, reden fizicen napor
<anny__> pomaga, a ni dovolj
<anny__> definiraj uspešnega človeka :)
<idioterna> tito.
<anny__> lol...dal na čevelj n žensk?
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> to je pomoje samo sovrazna propaganda
<anny__> to je samo ostareli playboy
<idioterna> mislm ce me resno vprasas pomoje pojma nimam
<idioterna> kako bi definiral uspesnega cloveka
<anny__> jaz vem
<idioterna> url?
<idioterna> no al pa ce lahko opises bom tudi hvalezen
<anny__> kdo je zadovoljen na vseh osmih področjih
<anny__> http://www.rethinkretreats.com/wheel-of-life/
<Seniorita> Workshops : Mastermind Coaching : Wheel of life | Rethink Retreats
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> kr tezko zagotovit
<anny__> ja, zelo
<anny__> kaj si drugi mislijo, ni tako pomembno
<idioterna> jah
<anny__> ideja je iz budizma, zahodni coachi so jo posvojili
<idioterna> pomembno je, ce si ti mislis, da je pomembno, kaj si drugi mislijo
<idioterna> in vsi te k se jim je scufal dajo kr velik na to
<idioterna> kako jih drugi vidijo
<anny__> verjamem
<idioterna> en je clo vidu potrditev teh svojih reci
<idioterna> v tem da ga nihce drug ni obiskal
<idioterna> razen mene, k sm ocitno klosar v trenirki
<anny__> ou bad
<idioterna> in torej ocitno nepomemben
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<idioterna> js svoj zen crpam iz une zbirke
<idioterna> srajca srecnega cloveka
<idioterna> kr pomaga
<idioterna> taleČ
<idioterna> tale:
<idioterna> http://cobiss4.izum.si/scripts/cobiss?ukaz=DISP&id=1922228745414214&rec=1&sid=1
<idioterna> oh dear
<idioterna>  http://cobiss4.izum.si/scripts/cobiss?command=DISPLAY&base=99999&rid=438302&fmt=11&lani=si
<Seniorita> cobiss/opac
<idioterna> aha tole je
<idioterna> to bi mogu ti prebrat yang
<anny__> 19 prostih izvodov! :)
<idioterna> k se tko pogosto sprasujes zakaj js nimam BMWja, ce bi ga lahko kadarkoli kupil
<idioterna> al kera znamka ti je ze ljuba, sej ne vem
<Seniorita> cobiss/opac
<idioterna> ko se mi ne bo vec dal bit racunalnicar bom sel ucit slovenscino pa matematiko
<idioterna> za slovenscino bodo dobil za domace branje to knjigo
<idioterna> pr matematiki se bodo pa ucil programirat v logo
<anny__> idioterna, scratch je boljši
<anny__> btw menda obstaja slovenski prevod
<idioterna> da vidim
<idioterna> no sej ce ne obstaja ga lahko js prevedem i guess
<idioterna> sam je tut ucenje anglescine pomembno za froce tko da
<idioterna> anny__: a si ze kdaj delala z mulci v scratchu?
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> 30 mega je velik
<anny__> sem
<anny__> http://www.acm.si/node/98
<Seniorita> Scratch preveden v slovenščino | ACM Slovenija
<anny__> ko enkrat padejo noter, jih ne potegneš stran niti s traktorsko vitlo
<idioterna> a vidm
<idioterna> visual logo
<idioterna> kr uredu zgleda
<anny__> ja
<idioterna> pa ful pisan
<idioterna> hehe
<anny__> kaj sem napisala zgoraj? :)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kr not je
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kliknu sm lang pa dal slovenscino
<idioterna> in je zdej po slovensk vse
<idioterna> naucit jih morm male crke brat
<idioterna> ce ne bo pretezko
<idioterna> a ti si vidla kero hudo moderno umetnost se gre nasa mulka
<CrazyLemon> tale acm pa je zanimiv :)
<anny__> male črke obvladajo v drugem ali tretjem razredu
<idioterna> ja velike ze oba znata
<anny__> no vidiš
<idioterna> ubistvu ko se jih je ziva naucila jih je ziga v par tednih pogruntal k mu je skos tezila s tem
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/leritgou.jpg
<idioterna> tkole pise
<idioterna> vsec mi je kr cist brez napora vse prezrcali
<yang> let it go ?
<anny__> to je razvojna faza
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja sam js nocm da se neha
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to je ful koristno
<yang> mene je star oce naucil pred osnovno solo pisat
<yang> tko da je bil prvi razred kar mal dolgocasen
<yang> idioterna: lepo rise za 6 let
<idioterna> ma grozn je to ja
<idioterna> jsm tut mel tezave ker mi je blo dolgcas pa ker so ucitli vse narobe povedal
<yang> a ste vi se moral pozdravlat "svoboda narodu" al neki ?
<idioterna> pa k je ful pomembna avtoriteta ucitlov
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zdravo.
<yang> vem da smo vstali pa nekaj rekli
<idioterna> smo pozdravlal
<yang> morda samo zdravo ja
<idioterna> tist je blo sam za pionirski pozdrav
<yang> vako solsko uro smo na zacetku vstali
<idioterna> sam to ni blo skos treba
<idioterna> ste mel mal prevec hardcore komuniste v soli
<yang> oz na zacetku dneva al neki tacga
<idioterna> ni cudn da jih ne maras
<idioterna> za domovino s titom
<idioterna> naaaaprej!
<yang> za domovino s titom
<yang> to je blo ja
<idioterna> pol je pa rekla anica pelcar: "ne ropoči!"
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> moja tursica iz pruga razreda
<idioterna> iz druzga je bla pa nada maver
<yang> ce je bil kdo mal nagajiv so nam reli "roke za stol" in pol si se raztegoval cez un stol celo solsko uro, ce nisi bil priden
<idioterna> k me je naucila da se ucitlom ne sme nc verjet na besedo
<idioterna> groza kr vse se spomnm kako jim je blo ime
<zdobbie> those biology teachers, pushing the evolution propaganda
<idioterna> ej ta u drugem razredu mi je tako travmo nardila
<idioterna> mel smo "racunanje do 100"
<idioterna> in je bla vmes tekstna naloga
<yang> a ves da se jaz sploh ne spomnim vec imen, zadnjic me ena ustai pa sem se je spomnil da me je ucila pa pravim v drugem ste nas ucili ane ona pa odvrne "ne v 4." pa niti nisem vedel kako ji je ime pa kako se pise
<idioterna> "v trgovini imajo 100 parov cevljev - koliko cevljev je to?"
<idioterna> in so vsi zracunal
<idioterna> "100 : 2 = 50, v trgovini je 50 cevljev"
<idioterna> in sm reku ne to je narobe
<idioterna> in je tursica rekla da majo prov
<idioterna> da sm js narobe naredu
<zdobbie> vhat
<zdobbie> kajs pa ti reku?
<idioterna> cist se mi je stemnil pred ocmi
<idioterna> ja dru sm se k jesihar
<idioterna> ja da je 200 cevlov
<idioterna> str sm biu 8 let
<zdobbie> ja ne pa ne, ti pa nisi navodil prebral
<idioterna> ej, celo noc sm se dru
<idioterna> nism hotu verjet da je sistem tok beden
<yang> jst mam vizualni spomin, spomnim se obrazov, ime pa pozabim
<idioterna> da TURSICA ne zna racunat
<idioterna> od takrat naprej sm bil anarhist.
<idioterna> sej mama me je pol tolazla
<idioterna> da nej pac narisem 100 parov cevljev
<idioterna> pa pokazat nesem
<idioterna> in sm nesu
<idioterna> in valda je rekla "to ni zdej vec vazn"
<yang> evo ena bejba na libreplanet http://live.fsf.org/room123.ogv
<zdobbie> sexist much?
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> sej loh "nage babe" das u gugl imidz search
<idioterna> ce bi to rad gledu
<yang> taka bi bla v redu, da bi skupi gledala FSF talke
<zdobbie> o.o
<idioterna> rajs grem da nam kej zaljivga reku :)
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> lp
<yang> https://nixnodes.net/tmp/RMS_keynote_libre.ogv
<dz0ny> kje je sasa...
<dz0ny> .vilde sasa84
<dz0ny> .videl sasa84
<jabuk> dz0ny: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 6 dni nazaj z sporočilom: .imdb selma
<dz0ny> uhh
<CrazyLemon> awww.. a jo pogrešaš?? :'
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> .videl sasa84_
<jabuk> zdobbie: sasa84_ je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 6 dni nazaj z sporočilom: lahkonočka
<zdobbie> ;|
<yang> missing the ladies
<zdobbie> friends*
<CrazyLemon> strangers*
<gotmilk> wazzaa
 * CrazyLemon hides all the milk
<gotmilk> hehe damn
<gotmilk> ka dogaja kej tle? kdo uporabnik bitcoinov al pa miner?
<yang> bitcoine nas kr vec uporablja
<yang> najvec jih ma pa verjetno idioterna
<gotmilk> bi kdo želel preizkusiti arbitražno platformo?
<yang> a se minanje btcjev se splaca ?
<gotmilk> niti ne
<gotmilk> odkar je cena padla pa Å¡e sploh
<R33D3M33R_> če imaš zastonj elektriko se :)
<R33D3M33R_> npr. imaš botnet ;)
<gotmilk> ja v tem primeru se vsekakor
<gotmilk> splača
<gotmilk> minialni začetni stroški
<yang> arbitrazno ?
<gotmilk> in tekoči tudi
<gotmilk> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=515648735200707&fref=ts
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če imaš sončne celice.. kar ni ilegalno početje ane R33D3M33R_
<Seniorita> Kripto | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Automated cryptocurrency trading«
<R33D3M33R_> CrazyLemon: v sončne celice moraš nekaj vložiti ...
<gotmilk> govorim o tem - samodejn arbitražni algoritem ki trguje pod parametri  - priključi se samo api ključe
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_ res je.. ampak se hitro povrne! mal prodaš državi..mal majnaš pa je!
<CrazyLemon> gotmilk upd je nekaj programiral in trgoval
<gotmilk> na sistem iščem nekoga ki bi bil pripravljen testirati z nami
<yang> kul
<yang> kje pa je link za ustvarit uporabniski racun ?
<gotmilk> custom se naredu instanca - je Å¡e closed beta
<gotmilk> zaenkrat
<gotmilk> pa iščemo predvsem volumne nad 5000 eur v eur ali bitcoinih
<gotmilk> vsak uporabnik dobi svojo instanco
<yang> aha, jst nimam tacga budgeta, mogoce ma idioterna
<yang> lahk njega nahecas
<CrazyLemon> js tudi iščem volumen nad 3000€
<CrazyLemon> sprejemam pa evre al pa dolarje
<CrazyLemon> tudi norveške krone
<yang> kaj pa zivotinjsko carstvo, vcas so ble nekaj vredne ...
<CrazyLemon> v mojem primeru pa ni closed beta.. sprejemam s tapravim "volumnom"
<gotmilk>  drugače je pa varna zadeva priključijo se obstoječi exchangi samo api ključi z osnovnimi dovoljenji so poterbni in na koncu mesca se obračuna 30% na narejen profit
<CrazyLemon> +vse
<gotmilk> v primeru da ga ni se ne obračuna nič
<yang> gotmilk: si vprasal v #bitcoin in #bitcoin-otc ?
<gotmilk> ja se tudi dogovarjam
<gotmilk> drugač kako kej slovenska ubuntu scena?
<yang> gotmilk: a to kaj z bitstamp sodelujete, je side-project ?
<gotmilk> ubistvu je podjetje zase cilj je pa povezat vse exchange pod eno platformo
<gotmilk> trenutno smo povezal 4i največje
<gotmilk> predstavljaj si da lahko naenkart trguješ na vseh 4ih
<gotmilk> prestavljaš btcje
<gotmilk> plus imaš algoritem ki lovi profit
<gotmilk> samodejno itd..
<gotmilk> v tej smeri smo mi :)
<yang> aha
<yang> idioterna: ^^
<msev_> buttcoin
<yang> torej 5000 eur je nekje minimani vlozek za trejdanje preko vase platforme ?
<gotmilk> ja glede na to da gre za samodejno arbitražo je potrebno imet neko začetno investicijo
<gotmilk> da se izplača
<gotmilk> trenutno gledamo mal v smer minerjov glede na to da niso občutljivi toliko na nihajnost bitcoina - potrebno je met delež v bitcoinih okoli ~10-20% da zadeva deluje ostalo ostane v eur ali usd in potem se kupuje hkrati na trgu z najnižjo ceno in proda hkrati na trgu z najvišjo ceno
<gotmilk> razlika minus feeji trgovanja je profit
<gotmilk> lovi se pa vedno 1% ali več
<gotmilk> toliko o zadevi na kratko :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBIubDAyzuY
<Seniorita> Aeble - Better Your Side ft. Tom Aspaul - YouTube
<Seniorita> »• Subscribe & follow Underground Charisma: https://www.facebook.com/undergroundcharisma https://soundcloud.com/undergroundcharisma https://twitter.com/UGC_Mu...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<yang> CrazyLemon: sam zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1eb-_gohTY
<Seniorita> Shazz - El Camino Part I - YouTube
<yang> gotmilk: en kolega se je zanimal za izgradnjo trading platforme, pa upd je tut nekaj delal na tem
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> tesla supercharger v kozini !
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-22
<yang> na Kozini
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @22.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% jugozahodnik 2 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:14, Kulminacija: 11:10:06, Sončni zahod: 17:16:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 13min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o
<anny_> jutro
<anny_> naš zadnji esej ima najbolj zanimiv naslov
<anny_> singularnost
<idioterna> oh dear
<anny_> dr chuck je nenavadno usekan za učitelja programiranja
<idioterna> no sej to je pozitivno
<anny_> one in a million
<idioterna> one in a million chances crop up nine times out of then
<anny_> veliko manj
<idioterna> ne verjamem
<idioterna> anny_: http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/229767-million-to-one-chances-crop-up-nine-times-out-of-ten
<Seniorita> Quote by Terry Pratchett: “Million-to-one chances...crop up nine times out...”
<Seniorita> »Million-to-one chances...crop up nine times out of ten.«
<anny_> :)
<anny_> ta tema mi je zelo všeč
<anny_> o njej je bilo govora v vsaj treh tečajih
<yang> V redu jagode majo danes v Mercatorju
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @22.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% zahodnik 1.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:14, Kulminacija: 11:10:06, Sončni zahod: 17:16:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 13min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-Blog/Pwn2Own-2015-Day-Two-results/ba-p/6722884#.VQ6pOHWG_8v
<Seniorita> Pwn2Own 2015: Day Two results - HP Enterprise Business Community
<Seniorita> »The second and final day of Pwn2Own 2015 saw successful exploits by both entrants against four products, with each going after multiple targets and...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2538-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2538-1/
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km JZ od OBREŽJA @22/03/2015 15:40:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.62+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po9PYGw0X28
<Seniorita> 360 Video - Helicopter Ride Over Sydney Australia - YouTube
<Seniorita> »www.pixelcase.com This was an early 360 video we created in 2011 - we will upload higher quality soon. Big ups to youtube for the new 360 player...hopefully ...«
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 8.km SV od DIVAČE @22/03/2015 16:46:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.02+E
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kako je ze tist
<idioterna> .tell tle na tem kanalu?
<yang> TTIP talk http://live.fsf.org/room141.ogv
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: si tam ?
<lynxlynxlynx> x
<idioterna> as in x marks the spot?
<lynxlynxlynx> as in [x]
<CrazyLemon> stupid script kiddies
<CrazyLemon> [19:04:55] <CrazyLemon> obstaja .pomoč obstaja pa tudi recimo .sporoči $nick <sporočilo>
<CrazyLemon> [19:05:22] <CrazyLemon> lahko vpišeš na kanal ali pa na privat jabuk
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> a nick mora bit literal
<idioterna> al dela tut z minusi pa underscori
<yang> CrazyLemon: obstaja tudi memoserv :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah matcha karkoli pač obstaja na kanalu/joina ... če boš poslal sasa84 bo to prejela sasa84 in ne sasa84_ in vice versa
<idioterna> ja pol je dost useless
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu.si ircbot
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> we accept pull requests
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> ok vidm da mam ful za popravt
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kje pa lahko testiram?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v README je napisano kako testiraš
<idioterna> vidm ja
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> thanks
<CrazyLemon> np.. thank you! (insert uncle sam photo here)
<CrazyLemon> vidiš yang kako preprosto je to? ne pa ti..sam bitching & bitching :>
<yang> :/
<yang> jst ne programiram
<CrazyLemon> pfft..ker izgovor
<yang> ni izgovor, res je
<yang> vcasih sem programiral eggdrope, samo tega je ze dolgo
<CrazyLemon> jah ni res.. tudi js ne programiram pa me dz0ny sili v to!
<yang> neki sm prevajal na transifex
<yang> sam temu ravno ne bi rekel programiranje
<idioterna> evo, sm implementiru
<idioterna> sam stari podatki v redisu bodo zdej pretty much useless za tiste k majo wobbly nicke
<idioterna> hm, mogoce loh se to podprem
<dz0ny> rolf http://i.imgur.com/hybfet3.gifv
<Seniorita> Found the ticklish spot!
<idioterna> ej dz0ny
<idioterna> brez dockerja bi rad testiru tega bota lokalno
<idioterna> predvsem zato k
<idioterna> jure@havelock:~/Devel/ircbot$ docker build -t dz0ny/ircbot github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<idioterna> 2015/03/22 19:48:57 no Dockerfile found in github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<zdobbie> ne more Uber v Slovenijo
<zdobbie> Cerkev prevlka konkurenca
<dz0ny> idioterna: npm install
<idioterna> ja to sm ze
<dz0ny> sam to rabis
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> npm test
<dz0ny> al pa npm start :)
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> start
<idioterna> jsm pa run, pa mi je reku da pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol bi lahk updejtal readme :)
<CrazyLemon> če je tist useless
<idioterna> ma sej ni useless sam js nism z node nc pametnga se delu
<CrazyLemon> a pol rabiš build -t ?
<zdobbie> kam lahko clovek v LJ zavije za par ur dela?
<zdobbie> pac, rabim en pameten kafic
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zemanta
<CrazyLemon> pa se palacinke dobis
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa pipa
<lynxlynxlynx> majo famozni clubmate >>
<yang> zdobbie: na katerem oncu LJ bos ?
<yang> na katerem koncu
<yang> da naus hodil na drugo stran ljubljane v kafic
<yang> Bos sel kaj v BTC ?
<zdobbie> yang: center, ne bom v BTC lutu
<CrazyLemon> prinesi mi en hot horse.. brez feferonov.. tnx
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWvaGth-kZo
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Seniorita> Julien Lizeroux Meribel Start Slalom Salto 22.03.2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lizeroux Meribel Start Überschlag front flip fall 22.03.2015 sensationeller Typ dieser Lizeroux«
<yang> CrazyLemon: boljsi je s fereoni :)
<CrazyLemon> yang freoni?
<yang> ja super tipkovnico imam
<CrazyLemon> mal plina kot da ne peče dovolj :)
<yang> jst zmeri recm "dvojno porcijo feferonov prosim"
<yang> jalapenoti so
<CrazyLemon> očitno nimaš rad okusa horsea pa pol želiš vse skupaj da sam peče :)
<yang> niso med hudimi feferoni po lestvici
<yang> zdobbie: v centru ce potrebujes wifi pa da ni pretirane gnece morda McDonalds na glavni ulci (Copovi) v zgornjem nadstropju ponavadi ni polno , vcasih je malo vec solarjev, ce ravno prides ob uri za kosilo
<yang> alpa, kot so prej svetovali kiberpipa morda
<CrazyLemon> če potrebuje wifi je povsod po centru free wifi
<CrazyLemon> sam klopco najde
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<yang> ja, samo je prasal za kafic
<yang> zdobbie: malo naprej pri krizankah je Le Petit Cafe, majo free WIFI pa tut take normalne mize, da lahko gor polozis laptop
<yang> pa ce je lep dan ponavadi sedijo ljudje zunaj, notri pa imas zadosti frej miz
<yang> to je tam k je francoski spomenik pri krizankah
<yang> majo tut hrano poleg pijace, tko da lacen ne bos
<yang> pr krizankah mas tut parkirisce
<zdobbie> yang: ooh, posh
<yang> kaficev je polno se drugih
<yang> skoraj vsak zna imeti svoj wifi
<yang> probal sem ti svetovati take, kjer ni pretirane gnece
<zdobbie> yang: hvala, poznam lokacijo
<yang> ok
<lowkey> re
<zdobbie> mi
<dz0ny> Zdobie na tobqcni mas poligon
<dz0ny> Po moje te ne bodo poterql
<dz0ny> Fyi v prehodu med zel,MC in zdravo hrano je ena majhna kavarna
<dz0ny> Na steni je pa od MC WiFi :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-21
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the 5th wave
<jabuk> The 5th Wave |22 Jan 2016 112 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Four waves of increasingly deadly alien attacks have left most of Earth decimated. Cassie is on the run, desperately trying to save her younger brother.
<jabuk> IMDB:5.5/10 (16,118 glasov) | Tomato: 4.2/10 116 reviews (users: 3.1/5 23748 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2304933
<slax0r> kje pri ljubi bozji mami lahko kupis kake tv serije z slo podnapisi?
<CrazyLemon> kupis??
<slax0r> sem obupal nad torrenti
<slax0r> in iskanjem pravih podnapisov
<slax0r> itd.
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> toliko tega je na TVju pa ni nic kar bi ji bilo vsec in se trenutno predvaja?
<slax0r> The Hundred, ne najdem nikjer, ne z podnapisi, ne brez
<slax0r> Chuck hoce moja ponovno gledat
<slax0r> sm mel use
<slax0r> zbrisu
<slax0r> ne najdem vec podnapisov
<slax0r> ali releasov ki bi pasali skup z podnapisi
<slax0r> ali pa je tk malo seederjev da bi prej rocno preprisal source filma
<yang> Bolj se splaca investirat v ucenje jezika kot pa iskanje podnapisov :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..chuck ni bil neki preveč priljubljen pa tudi že dolgo ga ni več
<slax0r> mi2 sma ga rada pogledla :P
<slax0r> pa niti nima veze
<slax0r> sm vceraj vprasu
<slax0r> pa no answer
<slax0r> ma mogoce kdo invite za torrent.si?
<dz0ny> no warez :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: sem pa odprl popcorntime
<dz0ny> in mas slo podnapise
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<zdobersek> good moaning
<dz0ny> did she?
<zdobersek> who?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus Gets Option To Move Unity Launcher To The Bottom  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rRFD7l-_wfY/ubuntu-1604-xenial-xerus-gets-option-to.html
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IANBoybVApQ
<Pepelka> Mind-Blowing Magic Magnets - Smarter Every Day 153 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Want to support on Patreon? ▶ http://bit.ly/25dKnXt Click here if you're interested in subscribing▶ http://bit.ly/Subscribe2SED Get a free audio book! http:/...«
<slax0r> dz0ny: odprl popcorntime?
<slax0r> dz0ny: torrent tracker != warez
<dz0ny> torrent.si je warez
<dz0ny> k služjo z oglasi, spyware itd
<slax0r> zato je warez?
<slax0r> moram pogledat se ta popcorn time
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35859791
<Pepelka> Novak Djokovic questions equal prize money in tennis - BBC News
<Pepelka> »World number one Novak Djokovic questions equal prize money in tennis, saying men should get more as they have more spectators.«
<yang> idioterna: si kupil rpi 3
<idioterna> yang: your fan
<slax0r> jebes rpi, sm raje nabavu daskb :P
<yang> daskb ?
<idioterna> das keyboard
<zdobbie> oy vey
<slax0r> oy vey?
<zdobbie> @ Nole
<slax0r> nole?
<slax0r> dafuq?
<yang> jst cakam PiNe64
<yang> 2 GB rama
<yang> RPI3 pa ima 1 GB ram
<yang> sicer je ze kr zamuda
<yang> so rekli da bodo posiljali februarja, zdaj pa vidim da sele maja
<slax0r> kolk bo pa cena?
<yang> PINE64 osnovni board je 15 usd + 15 usd postnina
<slax0r> board...kaj pa rabis vse zraven?
<yang> napajalnik pa ohisje recimo
<yang> osnovni board je tak kot recimo RPI
<yang> pol pa pac dokupujes module
<yang> jaz jih imam raje v ohisjih, ni pa nujno
<yang> manj se prasi
<slax0r> kje pa se da dobit kaka ohisja?
<yang> preko njih po meri narejena
<slax0r> ker vidim samo cenik za 3 razlicne masince
<slax0r> pa microsd rabis se potem ne
<yang> verjetn bom zgleda moral se carino placat
<yang> ker bo vse skupaj preko 40 usd
<yang> oz pac DDV
<slax0r> postnina ne steje k ddv
<yang> postnina mislim da se steje
<yang> skupno
<yang> odvisno kako ga deklarirajo
<slax0r> ne bom dal roke v ogenj, ampak mislim da ne
<slax0r> ker bos moral prilozit racun, ce ga pac ne bo zraven pri paketu
<yang> men so enkrat zaracunali DDV s postnino vred, aparat je bil 50 usd, postnna 50 usd, pa so dali DDDV za 100 usd
<slax0r> kak aparat to?
<slax0r> pralni stroj?
<yang> ma nekaj sem narocal pred leti
<yang> pa mislim da bo PINE64 paket z racunom prisel, tko da naj po tistem potem carinijo
<yang> skoda da niso RPI 3 nardil z 2 GB RAM
<yang> komot bi ga lahko nadgradil
<yang> dal so v bistvu samo malo hitrejsi CPU
<yang> na WP je tabela sprememb
<slax0r> saj zato tuhtam da bi vzel rpi2
<yang> rpi-2 bos pomoje lahko rabljene zdaj kupil preko oglasov
<yang> za pol cene
<slax0r> pa tut novim bo cena padla
<slax0r> moram malo svoj media center posodobit
<slax0r> rabim se prvo kak 2TB disk
<yang> jaz imam 1A in 1B
<slax0r> nimam se nobenega
<slax0r> mel bi sam za media center, da mi ni treba celga riga prizigat ko hocema sam nek film pogledat
<yang> moje izkusnje z media centrom na RPI so take, da iz SD kartice zelo pocasi bere, niso vsi posnetki gledljivi, preko neta pa tut ce CPU ne zmore dekodirat tut ni ok, ampak to je pac na 1A, zdej vsi tej drugi so ze hitrejsi
<yang> recimo LIVE streami niso vsi gledljivi
<yang> pomoje je za media center bolje kak HTPC z SSD diskom
<slax0r> saj zato bi priklopil usb disk
<slax0r> tolko da plex gor zalaufam
<slax0r> da streze filme
<slax0r> dekoder potem tak na TVju laufa
<yang> skoda da so tudi format kartice spremenili na RPI2 in RPI3, ce bi se dalo enostavno kartico prenest v drug model bi bil enostavn upgrejd
<yang> dobr sej se kartico da tut skopirat
<yang> prej je bila navadna velikost SD kartice zdaj je pa micro SD
<yang> slax0r: drugace pa nevem ali res kaj cenijo te modele, sem videl da se 1A modeli prodajajo tudi skoraj po novi ceni
<yang> mislim, cena je ze tako nizka
<yang> ni mi pa jasno kaj je "compute module" k stane 30 usd
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @21.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:44, Kulminacija: 11:10:10, Sončni zahod: 17:16:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 12min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no more apu http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-in-talks-with-amd-to-license-graphics.html
<Pepelka> Intel in talks with AMD to license graphics
<Pepelka> »Intel is interested in AMDs IGPs embedded into their processors. Most likely Intel is hungry for patent / IP / licenses. The talks are continuing and may not result in a deal, according to people fam...«
<zdobbie_> v ktero smer gre to?
<zdobbie_> AFAIU hoce Intel met AMDjeve cipe v svojih CPUjih
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ gre v to smer da bo intel mel mal boljšo dedicated grafiko IMO
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne verjamem da bo amd prodal svoje patente drugim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it will
<dz0ny> k rabjo money
<dz0ny> to da jih 10 zapusti ni nic prot temu da firmo zaprejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak apu is money
<dz0ny> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/processormfg/
<Pepelka> Steam Hardware & Software Survey
<dz0ny> if you can't sell ...
<zdobbie_> ... give it away for free
<idioterna> joj
<slax0r> what what what?
<idioterna> nc, anny_ sm zagledu :)
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> ohai anny_
<idioterna> mam ze u paste bufferju, sam
<idioterna> dons ne bom moril
<anny_> o
<idioterna> enjoy the peace
<idioterna> zivjo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> Kaj je smešno CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jure je smešen fant :D
<anny_> ja, to vemo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pejstn ji un url
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti svoje urlje kr sam pestaj!
<idioterna> prov!
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35859791
<Pepelka> Novak Djokovic questions equal prize money in tennis - BBC News
<Pepelka> »World number one Novak Djokovic questions equal prize money in tennis, saying men should get more as they have more spectators.«
<anny_> okej...
<anny_> je gledanost moških dvobojev večja?
<idioterna> pojma nimam, pa vseen mi je
<anny_> če dobijo več od reklam, ima smisel
<anny_> in prodanih vstopnic
<idioterna> am, gre za sklad pri nagradah
<anny_> ja
<anny_> od kod pa pride denar v sklad?
<idioterna> od moskih na pomembnih pozicijah.
<anny_> torej so krila pri ženskah predolga?
<idioterna> js mislm da je sam djokovic sovinist
<anny_> ni edini
<anny_> tudi naši opevani orli niso boljši
<anny_> eden je izjavil, da ženski skoki spravljajo ta šport v slabo luč
<CrazyLemon> link us
<idioterna> it's true
<anny_> bom
<anny_> na siolu je bilo
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu... http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/18/sexism-is-still-a-thing-at-microsofts-gdc-party/
<Pepelka> Sexism is still a thing at Microsoft’s GDC party | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »Microsoft hired a bunch of women wearing very little clothing to dance and socialize with people at the company's official Game Developers Conference..«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> samo da se prebijem čez te članke
<anny_> boščki n00bi
<zdobbie_> jah, to podpira nasa javna uprava
<anny_> celo leto stradajo sexa
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdej sam se mal pocak
<anny_> potem se jim pa zmeša ob pogledu na malo kože
<CrazyLemon> anny_ v bistvu so se ženske pritožile..ne moški :)
<anny_> verjamem
<idioterna> anny_: ta pripomba ni cist nc manj nesramna kokr pripomba da so zenske sam za gledat dore
<idioterna> dobre
<anny_> presenetilo bi me, če bi se moški :)
<anny_> naslednjič naj povabijo pa chippendales
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/sportal/zimski_sporti/skoki/2016/03/bronasta_maja_vtic.aspx
<Pepelka> V trenutku se ji je naježila koža | Skoki - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenska smučarska skakalka Maja Vtič je v nedeljo v Planici prejela nagrado za tretje mesto v svetovnem pokalu in uživala, saj ji še nikoli ni zaploskalo tako številčno občinstvo.«
<CrazyLemon> izjavo enga mulca ne gre resno jemat :)
<idioterna> a djokovica
<anny_> niti če je ta mulc novak?
<zdobbie_> ja oba se motta
<CrazyLemon> anny_ govorim o tvojih 'slovenskih orlih'
<anny_> aha, kar je dovoljeno jupitru ni dovoljeno volu
<anny_> že vidim
<idioterna> look who's talking
<zdobbie_> anny_: tud ti si loh sexist
<anny_> Å¡ur
<CrazyLemon> js tudi že vidim naslov v slovenskih "Slovenski orli ne spoštujejo žensk"
<CrazyLemon> front cover
<anny_> slišala enih 50x
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri orlih..grem jest
<anny_> trditev, da sem politično korektna, je zame žalitev
<idioterna> men je vseen kolk je kdo politicno korekten, js gledam sam na to kolk prav ima
<anny_> lol
<anny_> grem jest tudi jest
<idioterna> dober tek
<idioterna> tut ce ne gres laufat
<anny_> danes ne
<anny_> zunaj pada leden dež
<anny_> btw bila sem na webcampu
<anny_> n00bi imajo zelo nezdrav življenjski slog
<idioterna> loh bi predavanje o tem prpravla
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> noobi?
<anny_> ja, lahko bi
<idioterna> verjetno s tem misl obiskovalce webcampa
<anny_> eno od predavanj je bilo kako biti n00b
<dz0ny> anny_: sej niso fazani da bi koruzo jedl no
<anny_> torej se tako sami imenujejo
<anny_> oh camon
<idioterna> kdo se tko imenuje?
<idioterna> a ti ne ves kaj je n00b?
<anny_> saj tudi jaz ne jem samo otrobov
<anny_> tisti noob je imel enih 40+ kil preveč
<idioterna> grem prov pogledat kdo to je
<anny_> A inexperienced and/or ignorant or unskilled person. Especially used in computer games.
<anny_> pravo poimenovanje
<idioterna> aha kladaric on je mal omara ja
<anny_> http://2016.webcamp.si/Luka-Kladaric
<Pepelka> The importance of being a noob
<Pepelka> »WebCamp Ljubljana is the unconference where everyone who is building and designing for the web share their knowledge, experience, and mockups and vim configurations. It is organized annually-ish by the community, for the community.«
<anny_> v bistvu ni bil edini
<idioterna> verjamem
<anny_> dobili smo kavo instant, vodo s sladkorjem, za malico pecivo iz listnatega testa in za kosilo pico
<idioterna> ja no vids
<anny_> če presediš cel dan, je to to
<idioterna> postaj talk
<idioterna> za nasledn webcam
<idioterna> p
<anny_> me bodo vrgli ven
<idioterna> ne
<anny_> ker bom zbujala slabo vest
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: Katalonija!
<idioterna> sparta gracija
<idioterna> anny_: ja pol se pa nc nau spremenil
<anny_> sprememba se zgodi, ko je trenutna bolečina večja od strahu, ki ga prinaša sprememba
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ muchos gracias
<idioterna> to nau nikol
<anny_> ali posledic, ki jih prinaša sprememba
<anny_> za večino je točno tako
<idioterna> mislm, nagrade pri zdravem zivljenskem slogu so vedno manjse
<anny_> do 30 ali 40 še gre, potem se pa cel sistem zruši kot hiša iz kart
<anny_> nagrade pobereš čez 10-30 let
<anny_> mislim, d aje bil nekje en video...grem pogledat
<idioterna> mislm da sodobna kultura ne podpira takega obnasanja
<anny_> kakšnega?
<idioterna> odgovornega
<anny_> v tem se pa popolnoma strinjam s tabo
<anny_> odgovoren človek je smrt za sistem, kot ga imamo
<anny_> sploh potrošništvo
<idioterna> js mislm da jim tezko ponudis karkoli pametnga
<idioterna> v zameno za nezdrav zivljenski slog
<anny_> stvar osebne odločitve
<idioterna> nezdravi hrani se ne bodo odpovedal za neke imaginarne stvari
<idioterna> ja, jasno
<idioterna> sam pravm da pac
<idioterna> majo ze vse kar rabjo
<anny_> jaz berem namesto gledam TV, grem teč namesto ležanja za mizo, kuham hrano namesto naročenega fast fooda
<idioterna> cudna si
<idioterna> mislm, moji kolegi so vsi taki
<idioterna> sam pac nismo normalni
<anny_> in se 50x bolje počutim kot prej
<anny_> ja, sem čudna
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUmp67YDlHY
<Pepelka> Rewind the Future - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Meet Jim—the character in our Rewind the Future video—he is a man whose life flashes right before his very eyes, unhealthy habits and all. The choices you te...«
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/warm-suni-javor-summit.jpg
<idioterna> vsak dan en!
<idioterna> pa gre.
<anny_> ja, saj pravim
<anny_> pametni ljudje živimo po lastnem planu, ostali pa avtopilotu, ki so ga naravnali drugi
<idioterna> mej talk o tem
<idioterna> js ne morm
<anny_> some day :)
<anny_> kaj te ovira?
<idioterna> razdalja
<zdobbie_> a loh spolitiziram ta avtopilot komentar?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> js dons ne bom tezil, bom jutr :)
<zdobbie_> anny_: a bos sama povezala?
<idioterna> js grem s psom
<idioterna> bbl
<pitastrudl> fak ta eduroma
<pitastrudl> kos dcja
<pitastrudl> :@
<zdobersek> predavanje poslus!
<pitastrudl> sej poslusam!
<pitastrudl> sam med pavzami pa hocm met net an
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<zdobersek> za 5min se pa skor ne splaca!
<idioterna> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/-oi/oi-the-bike-bell-that-doesnt-look-like-a-bike-bell
<Pepelka> "Oi" : The bike bell that doesn't look like a bike bell. by Knog — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Bike bells generally look and sound a bit ugly. But why? What if they looked sexy and sounded like an angel playing a glockenspiel?«
<idioterna> se kr posh
<zdobersek> looks like a bike bell to me
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: but i have to check on my dank memes
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: JUST IN: you ain't got any
<CrazyLemon> tale bell zgleda kr ok
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie:
<idioterna> c'est l'heure
<pitastrudl> zdobbie that's what you think
<pitastrudl> i have the rarest pepes
<pitastrudl> "close programs to prevent information loss" "your computer is low on memory"
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> kaj bojo ddr4 kaj bolj poceni v bližnji prihodnosti? :D
<CrazyLemon> sure
<zdobbie> too many pepes, eh
<dz0ny> to sam na win napiše :)
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<pitastrudl> dz0ny vem ja
<pitastrudl> zahvala gre chrome-u
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: pa ves zakaj?
<pitastrudl> zarad požresnih website-ov?
<pitastrudl> e.g. FB
<dz0ny> ne, ker so windows tko crap da je treba zraven še sandbox prvelčt
<dz0ny> da html page ne poheka tvojga rač
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> rip
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-22
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 9.km JZ od KRÅ KEGA @22/03/2016 03:12:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+15.38+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  Z od METLIKE @22/03/2016 05:51:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.22+E
<napsy>  jutro
<zdobbie> o hai
<pitastrudl> moin
<zdobbie> go to school!
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> zdobbie not untill 11!
<pitastrudl> ╭∩╮( ͡°﻿ ͜ʖ͡°)
<zdobbie> nisi resen
<pitastrudl> u wot m8
<pitastrudl> mam ob 11ih faks, kaj pričakuješ :p
<zdobersek> da gres zdejle na trolo, do faksa, najdes prazno predavalnico, se usedes, se ucis
<zdobersek> so simple!
<slax0r> pitastrudl: it's "u foken wot m8"
<pitastrudl> zdobersek zakaj bi se uču na faksu če se lahk doma :s
<pitastrudl> slax0r ur right, sorry m'lady. *tips potato*
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7CUQVafac
<Pepelka> Adi Smolar - Najraje Sem Doma - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Najraje Sem Doma«
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: k pol sam na internetih slonis!
<pitastrudl> nein!
<pitastrudl> but the internetz are amazink
<CrazyLemon> evo yang ..ti ki govoriš da ni polnilnic http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/reportaze/2016/03/renault_zoe_ljubljana_maribor.aspx
<Pepelka> Vožnja med Ljubljano in Mariborom, ki ne nudi stresa, a je trikrat cenejša | Reportaže - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Z električnim avtomobilom se je že mogoče peljati iz Ljubljane v Maribor. Dovolj je že en vmesni 15-minutni postanek za polnjenje, vožnja pa je trikrat cenejša kot z 'bencinskim' avtomobilom.«
<msev-> http://radicale.org/ 4 antigooglifying
<Pepelka> Radicale - CalDAV and CardDAV Server - A Simple Calendar and Contact Server
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: pejt zdej
<pitastrudl> zdobersek kmalu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> skripto debuggam, leave me alone
<pitastrudl> >:(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2016/03/bruselj_eksplozija.aspx
<Pepelka> Bruseljsko letališče stresli močni eksploziji, več deset mrtvih (video) | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Malo pred osmo uro zjutraj sta na letališču Zavantem v Bruslju odjeknili dve močni eksploziji, nato pa še na najmanj dveh podzemnih železniških postajah v središču Bruslja. Mrtvih je okoli 30 ljudi.«
<CrazyLemon> holy shit
<slax0r> http://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2016/mar/22/brussels-airport-explosions-live-updates
<Pepelka> Brussels explosions: blasts near EU building and at airport – live updates | World news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Follow live updates on the aftermath of two explosions at Brussels airport and a blast near EU buildings«
<slax0r> live update
<slax0r> ravno hotu pastat :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg
<Pepelka> Sky News Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to our YouTube channel for more great videos: http://www.youtube.com/skynews Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/skynews and https://twitter....«
<zdobbie> ce bojo sli v Belgiji kolesarske dirke odpovedvat, bom popizdu
<CrazyLemon> tots
<slax0r> totaly, fuck safety!
<zdobbie> no evo http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dwars-door-vlaanderen-could-be-cancelled-after-terror-attack-in-brussels/
<Pepelka> Dwars door Vlaanderen could be cancelled after terror attack in Brussels | Cyclingnews.com
<Pepelka> »Organisers say it is too early to tell if race will go ahead on Wednesday«
<zdobbie> but wait, there's more! http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-22/another-explosion-hits-brussels-belga-reports
<Pepelka> Another Explosion Hits Brussels, Belga News Service Reports - Bloomberg Business
<Pepelka> »A new blast was reported in Brussels, the Belga News Agency reported, in what may have been a controlled explosion of a suspect  package.«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/600386_1755178048035287_4590295065004333214_n.jpg?oh=6845b417dbaad2f14ab2ee60051f72d5&oe=57842F59
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vineyard – The Easy Way to Configure Wine on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eyP2qzf4LM4/vineyard-wine-configuration-tool-linux
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYshVbcEmUc
<Pepelka> Liam – An Innovation Story - YouTube
<Pepelka> »True innovation means considering what happens to a product at every stage of its life cycle. Liam disassembles your iPhone when it’s no longer functioning, ...«
<CrazyLemon> liam is aight
<msev-> coderji a mi kdo neki plz pomaga
 * slax0r hides
<msev-> če mam npr rgb(255,11,25)
<msev-> kako exposam zj te Å¡tevilke vn kot variable da jih pol konvertam iz rgb v hsl k to sm pa najdu kodo - https://github.com/mjackson/mjijackson.github.com/blob/master/2008/02/rgb-to-hsl-and-rgb-to-hsv-color-model-conversion-algorithms-in-javascript.txt
<Pepelka> mjijackson.github.com/rgb-to-hsl-and-rgb-to-hsv-color-model-conversion-algorithms-in-javascript.txt at master · mjackson/mjijackson.github.com · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mjijackson.github.com - My website«
<slax0r> rgb(...) je string?
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej ti piše tam lepo.. daš spremenljivke r,g,b in kličeš tisto funkcijo rgb2hsl
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za rgb(r,g,b)
<msev-> node red color picker mi outputa npr rgb(255,11,25)
<msev-> al pa kšno drugo kombinacijo v odvisnosti kaj prtisnem
<msev-> to je pol vrjetn string ane
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ti mi rad dinamično spreminjal iz rgb v hsl?
<CrazyLemon> s tem color pickerjem?
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> good luck
<msev-> pač vmes med color pickerjem pa med mqtt nodam
<msev-> bi dal en function node k bi spreminjal iz rgb v hsl
<msev-> zato k ena lučka k mam kodo zanjo sprejema hsl vrednosti za barve
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mislm da z node-redom bi to Å¡lo
<msev-> sam pretvoru bi mi barvo iz rgb v hsl vrednost
<msev-> barvo k bi jo piknu na pickerju :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- like i said.. good luck :)
<msev-> danke
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa moras to sploh pretvarjat?
<CrazyLemon> msev- vse kar moraš narest je da vežeš en klic funkcije ob izbiri barve s color pickerjem in potem sparsat r,g,b vn in klicat rgb2hsl(r,g,b)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r he's bored :)
<msev-> ja :D
<msev-> pač bodisi moram spremenit uno kodo v lučki da bi rgb vrednosti sprejemala
<msev-> bodisi tuki na server strani
<msev-> ko izberem barvo je outputtan string npr. rgb(255,11,25), kko bi pol importov pa razbil ta string na variable z vrednostjo k je notr v oklepaju :D
<CrazyLemon> kje je outputan?
<msev-> ni važn
<CrazyLemon> jah je važn..ker moraš ti prebrat ta output lol
<msev-> k itak z "vrvico" oz. "žico" v noderedu povežem pol "function" node
<msev-> k pol pač kopiram not to kodo za konveržon
<msev-> to node red poskrbi za vse te povezave
<CrazyLemon> no..pol uporabi žico pa poveži vse skup :D
<msev-> mislm pa da je v msg.payload potem ta rgb(bla,bla,bla) notr
<msev-> var col = "rgb(255,11,25)";
<msev-> var parts = col.substring(4,col.length-1).split(/,/).map(function(d) { return Number(d)});
<msev-> var r = parts[0];
<msev-> var g = parts[1];
<msev-> var b = parts[2];
<msev-> actually var col = msg.payload
<msev-> ;
<msev-> kul
<msev-> pol pa sam Å¡e nakonc da to zapakiram v string
<msev-> to mi boste pa zihr vi lah pomagal :D
<msev-> .toString(); probably bom to uporabu ane
<slax0r> dat unreadable code
<slax0r> https://jsfiddle.net/hyf1k4fr/
<Pepelka> Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<Pepelka> »Test your JavaScript, CSS, HTML or CoffeeScript online with JSFiddle code editor.«
<slax0r> https://jsfiddle.net/hyf1k4fr/1/
<Pepelka> Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<Pepelka> »Test your JavaScript, CSS, HTML or CoffeeScript online with JSFiddle code editor.«
<slax0r> da ti bo lazje :P
<napsy> oh ja
<msev-> a vse une funkcije si z eno funkcijo nadomestu slax0r
<msev-> kašn car nemogoče
<slax0r> regex is your pal
<slax0r> sploh pri parsanju cesa iz stringa
<slax0r> zato sem te pa vprasal prej ce je string :P
<msev-> pro bro :D
<msev-> katero funkcijo bi pa uporabu da bi potem nazaj zapakiral parte skupej v nov string
<slax0r> msev-: https://jsfiddle.net/hyf1k4fr/2/
<Pepelka> Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<Pepelka> »Test your JavaScript, CSS, HTML or CoffeeScript online with JSFiddle code editor.«
<msev-> danke
<slax0r> samo concatenatas z stringom in bo JS sam convertal int v string
<msev-> upejmo da bo tole delal notr v node redu (tale console me skrbi)
<msev-> tnx
<slax0r> console.log je zato da v broseru vidis lahko :P
<slax0r> ce odpres chrome dev tools
<slax0r> ti ne bos tega uporabljal
<slax0r> ti bos normalno dal var hsl = rgb2hsl(r, g, b);
<slax0r> pol pa verjetno dobis tam tut array nazaj
<slax0r> in bos dal spet var hslString = hsl[0] + "," + hsl[1] + ....
<msev-> ok
<CrazyLemon> caki..why d F je tam +10 ?
<dz0ny> http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id3918
<Pepelka> Belgian nuclear power plants operating at minimum staffing levels - BNO News
<msev-> to mi je tut men čudn zgledal sam nevem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ker css zna zdej tud math :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kr tak
<slax0r> da spremenim value
<slax0r> it's js :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: KDE Plasma 5.6 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l76EzPHTfl0/kde-plasma-5-6-released
<CrazyLemon> slax0r but its also msev- ..kar pomeni da bo copy/pasteal in bo dobu čist drug outcome :D
<slax0r> not my problem
<slax0r> k me takrat ne bo tukaj :P
<msev-> haha
<msev-> mam debug noed tm
<msev-> tko da bom lah saj povedal kaj je narobe
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol k mi bojo vse te scene delale bom posnel video :D demo reel ubuntu-si coding team
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> no such team
<slax0r> I am my own team
<slax0r> ce pa se komu kolca po PHPju pa lahk priskoci na pomoc :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Tablet Will Be Available To Pre-Order On Monday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OOf7_WA-NZg/ubuntu-tablet-m10-goes-sale-monday
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition Tablet Available To Pre-Order On Monday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RrXKn3BuD7A/aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition-tablet.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/conservativeminuteman/videos/1662342040657287/
<Pepelka> Donald Trump, Your Drunk Neighbor - The Conservative Minuteman | Facebook
<Pepelka> »This is hilarious. The voice is really Donald Trump from his campaign speeches!He really does sound like a drunk guy rambling on about himself. Too...«
<matjaz> .sc drop that low
<jabuk> Tujamo - Drop That Low (When I Dip) (Preview)(ena minuta) https://soundcloud.com/spinninrecords/tujamo-drop-that-low-when-i-dip-preview-1 ♥13,337 ▶170,137
<matjaz> \o/
<CrazyLemon> so l33t
<pitastrudl> 7nice
<pitastrudl> wat
<matjaz> pa res :D
<matjaz> .sc drop that low out now
<jabuk> Tujamo - Drop That Low (When I Dip) (OUT NOW)(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/spinninrecords/tujamo-drop-that-low-when-i-dip-out-now ♥9,761 ▶57,223
<zdobbie> dej ze pejt na faks no!
<matjaz> t je dalsš
<matjaz> ta je daljša*
<matjaz> wat
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> zdobbie grem Å¡portat
<pitastrudl> a prideš še ti
<CrazyLemon> liar
<pitastrudl> ne pa ne
<pitastrudl> grem na odbojko tm pr tehniški
<CrazyLemon> a-ha
<pitastrudl> a veš kje
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj lol
<pitastrudl> lol ni kraj
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje je not telovadnica ne... vem pa kje je tehniška.. vsakič ko grem domov grem mimo :)
<pitastrudl> Å¡marska cesta
<pitastrudl> tm pr tomosu al whatever je tist
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon>: ne vem kje je not telovadnica ne... vem pa kje je tehniška.. vsakič ko grem domov grem mimo :)
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> sm delal tam še preden je sploh obstajala na tisti lokaciji 'tehniška'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> kera starina
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo pred 9 leti :)
<teardrop> lo
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dobrega teardrop
<teardrop> pitastrudl, marsikaj
<pitastrudl> lepo
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/Sparmesto/videos/1149441378409211/ how much
<CrazyLemon> 675
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> igram na strežniku z 47 other players :D
<yang> A je tole ze kje za dobit ? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/devices
<Pepelka> Devices | Ubuntu for tablets | Ubuntu
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu for tablets«
<CrazyLemon> tole kaj? aquarius m10?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> ] <+Pepelka>:  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Tablet Will Be Available To Pre-Order On Monday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OOf7_WA-NZg/ubuntu-tablet-m10-goes-sale-monday
<CrazyLemon> [17:17:15] * metalcamp (~metalcamp@cpe-86-58-62-39.static.triera.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> [17:36:20] <+Pepelka>:  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition Tablet Available To Pre-Order On Monday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RrXKn3BuD7A/aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition-tablet.html
<Pepelka> Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition Tablet Available To Pre-Order On Monday ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Tablet Will Be Available To Pre-Order On Monday - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »The world's first Ubuntu Tablet goes on pre-sale this coming, Monday, March 28. The 10.1-inch slate will be available in two models.«
<yang> ok
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-23
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @23.03.2016 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 6.3 m/s (22.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:13, Kulminacija: 11:12:48, Sončni zahod: 17:22:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> first!
<pitastrudl> zdobbie a gres z mano na faks
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<pitastrudl> haha
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2016/03/kolesarske_klasike_v_belgiji_zaenkrat_niso_ogrozene.aspx
<Pepelka> Kolesarska dirka v Belgiji za zdaj ni ogrožena | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V sredo kolesarje v Belgiji, ki je danes doživela tragedijo, ko so teroristični napadi v Bruslju vzeli življenja vsaj 30 ljudi, čaka enodnevna dirka Dwars door Vlaanderen.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> danes pa se na SPT Murska Sobota učijo o linux ukazih! :)
<zdobbie> kje so se pred tem?
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> misliš včeraj? ne vem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/dodatna-oprema/port-design-nahrbtnik-go-led-15-6-z-led-diaodami-za-nakazovanje-smeri
<Pepelka> Port Design Nahrbtnik GO LED (15.6") z LED diaodami za nakazovanje smeri - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »Pred vami je revolucionaren nahrbtnik z integrirano LED matriko za nakazovanje smeri. PORT je tokrat poskrbel za vse, ki se v službo ali na druge opravke odpravljate s kolesom, za vse tiste, ki v prostem času veliko časa preživite aktivno, v prometnih okoljih. Na zadnjem delu nahrbtnika je vgrajena matrika z LED diodami, seveda vidna podnevi in ponoči) ki jo krmilite s pomočjo brezžičnega daljinskega upravljalca nameščenega na krmilo koles
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237
<Pepelka> Bug #1555237 “Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out...” : Bugs : ubuntu-release-upgrader package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> čez dva dni pa final beta :D
<dz0ny> well it' compiz to be blamed looks like :>
<dz0ny> It certainly still points to an issue in compiz and needs further debugging, but I'll let Eleni deal with it and focus on the screensaver bits in u-r-u, at least to make sure it does disable the screensaver correctly and that I was just mistaken.
<skyx> dz0ny: hello ;)
<dz0ny> skyx: o/
<skyx> kva se kej dela? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja verjetno je compiz ja pa Å¡e eni drugi paketi failajo ob upgrejdu
<dz0ny> skyx: some heavy pramid stuff :)
<dz0ny> go nima bugov, kr dela :>
<skyx> hehe true true :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: trust me it's compiz consuming all memory
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny trust has nothing to do with it.. pa trust me da je še vedno tudi če fixajo compiz kr neki broken paketov :)
<CrazyLemon> in po moje ne bodo fixali vsega do final beta :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: povej mi kolk compiz pokur pr teb http://i.imgur.com/Bjk6vpR.png
<CrazyLemon>  65.1 MiB +   7.1 MiB =  72.2 MiB	compiz
<dz0ny> pic?
<zdobersek> a ze maste Mir?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://paste.ubuntu.com/15479141/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mene zanima real usage, btw ce se grem tvojo igro http://i.imgur.com/sspViAf.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah lej. ps_mem napiše tko
<CrazyLemon> če preverim v sys monitorju ..tam tudi piše 1.5gb used ram
<CrazyLemon> 1.6*
<CrazyLemon> v sys monitorju pa piše da compiz uporablja 46MB
<LorD_DDooM> 217.3 MiB +  34.1 MiB = 251.4 MiB	gnome-shell (2)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-03-23%2014%3A05%3A16.png
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/wztl4Vq.png
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> so..i win?
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<dz0ny> #random
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: and i have all sort of extensions
<dz0ny> so you can't compare rly
<CrazyLemon> sounds like its excuses time to me :p
<CrazyLemon> čaki..danes je release 3.20 ane?
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.20/
<CrazyLemon> u:p pls
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/XSKH92a5 kko pol zapakiram te h, s, l k jih returna nazaj v msg.payload?
<Pepelka> [JavaScript] var col = msg.payload; var parts = col.match(/\d+/g); var r = parts[0]; var g - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od sedaj naprej se posodablja z apt-get full-upgrade, btw
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nima gesla :)
<dz0ny> nimam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny full-upgrade? v primerjavi z partial-upgrade? :D
<CrazyLemon> E: Neveljavno opravilo full-upgrade :(
<dz0ny> maš tud safe-upgrade :)
<CrazyLemon> a dist-upgrade še vedno ostane za upgrejdanje knjižnic?
<dz0ny> full-upgrade nardi vse
<msev-> pliz help my code :D
<dz0ny> safe- sam security updates
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to je apt 2.0 ?
<LorD_DDooM> Prej si imel 'apt-get upgrade' in 'apt-get dist-upgrade', zdaj bo pa Å¡e dodatno 'apt-get full-upgrade' al kako?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bo samo apt-get full-upgrade za tako upgrade kot dist-upgrade
<CrazyLemon> which makes sense in a way i guess :)
<dz0ny> full-upgrade: the same as apt-get dist-upgrade –with-new-pkgs --allow-removals
<CrazyLemon>  full-upgrade performs the function of upgrade but will remove
<CrazyLemon>            currently installed packages if this is needed to upgrade the
<CrazyLemon>            system as a whole.
<CrazyLemon> no safe-upgrade tho
<CrazyLemon> sej full-upgrade je že neki časa not..sam ne pri apt-get ampak pri apt
<Matthai> o, kul... to je pa dobro slišati
<Matthai> pa fino bi bilo tudi apt-get remove-old-kernels
<CrazyLemon> # list all installed kernel packages (headers/images)
<CrazyLemon> alias kernel-packages='dpkg -l | grep -E "linux-(generic|headers|image|signed)" | colrm 80'
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> ni samodejno ampak close enough!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> ja, to poznam
<Matthai> pravim, da bi rabili imeti samodejno
<CrazyLemon> torej apt-get Å¡e vedno dist-upgrade apt pa full-upgrade
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne strinjam se ravno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tele2.com/media/press-releases/2016/tele2-moves-internal-infrastructure-to-the-cloud-to-cater-for-5g/
<Pepelka> Tele2 moves internal infrastructure to the cloud to cater for 5G - Tele2
<CrazyLemon> €€
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj slutis koliko bo cena za BQ AQUARIS M10 ? Bral sem da nekje 250 za HD in 280 FHD tablico...
<yang> To naj bi imelo ubuntu GUI
<yang> Ubuntu touch
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is What The Official Mascot of Ubuntu 16.04 Looks Like  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fjKA8Dj5OEI/official-mascot-ubuntu-16-04-looks-like
<CrazyLemon> yang enaka kot za android različico
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koer
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10°C @23.03.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severovzhodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:13, Kulminacija: 11:12:48, Sončni zahod: 17:22:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @23.03.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 5.7 m/s (20.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:50, Kulminacija: 11:09:33, Sončni zahod: 17:19:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.8°C @23.03.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 5.8 m/s (20.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:13, Kulminacija: 11:12:48, Sončni zahod: 17:22:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> lol kaj, isto ga piha kot v lj?
<pitastrudl> rip lublancani
<zdobbie> genau direkt isto!
<zdobbie> pa ne pozabt it na faks
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Catalunya
<zdobbie> 9km to go, na hribu so
<pitastrudl> zdobbie sm biu na faksu že
<pitastrudl> zdej pa kej za Å¡olo nardit ane
<pitastrudl> mogoče
<pitastrudl> ugotovu sm tut da sm meu na humble bundle ne-redeeman insurgency :D
<pitastrudl> zdej sm ga redeemal
<pitastrudl> sam ga nočem inštalirat
<pitastrudl> ker rip učenje
<pitastrudl> mogoče zvečer
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> ja dej zdejle instalirat, da bos za zvecer ready
<pitastrudl> sej je instant inštalacija
<zdobbie> a ni 2GB download?
<pitastrudl> no dobr bom zdej
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja sej 2gb je mal
<pitastrudl> 4gb je
<pitastrudl> steam je počasen u pm
<pitastrudl> pravi 10 minut pa bo
<pitastrudl> a je zahtevn Å¡pil glede grafike?
<pitastrudl> ker mam integrirano
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> Intel HD Graphics 530
<zdobbie> niti ne, source engine
<zdobbie> tko da kamot vse zmeces na minimum, pa je se zmerej playable
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/a8wgvvZ.png
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm gledal ja
<pitastrudl> zdobbie se prav ma isto kake cfgje k se jih da potweakat?
<pitastrudl> kot csgo
<pitastrudl> k csgo mam skor vse na nuli
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> oba laufata source engine tko da ja
<pitastrudl> noice
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: dej pol posheraj tist config, prosim
<zdobbie> v nastavitvah mam vse na min, ampak ti se ziher poznas ksne zakotne opcije
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vse na min??
<zdobbie> ker mam min-capable PC
<CrazyLemon> aja..nimaš apu.. my bad
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk FPSjev mas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie depends
<CrazyLemon> če je panj
<CrazyLemon> pol not alot :D
<CrazyLemon> ~15 na tistem mary jane polju
<CrazyLemon> drugače tam..30-40
<zdobbie> lelz
<zdobbie> peasant
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> zdobbie http://pastebin.com/YXQWztPP
<Pepelka> autoexec - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> bbl
<zdobbie> but tnx
<pitastrudl> np
<pitastrudl> sem pognal insurgency
<pitastrudl> dal na 4:3 1280x960
<pitastrudl> pa vse na minimum
<pitastrudl> netgraph pokazu 90-160fps
<zdobersek> 1280x720 or gtfo
<pitastrudl> no pls
<pitastrudl> to je 16:9
<pitastrudl> js mam 4:3
<zdobersek> ja und?
<zdobersek> mah
<pitastrudl> 4:3 stretched
<pitastrudl> nevem, tko sm se navadu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> #justcsgothings
<pitastrudl> zdobersek v mojem autoexecu maš še dost drugih stvari
<pitastrudl> tko da pazi da si kej ne prepišeš
<zdobersek> jah jst rabim 16:9, da loh sploh kak tekst preberem
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobersek> cl_aimbot 1
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> vse jasno
<zdobersek> bbl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/insurgency/comments/2wu5xb/performance_tweaks/
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> ty CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Performance tweaks : insurgency
<Pepelka> »This is my autoexec.cfg for Insurgency. It disables hdr lighting, reduces the game's high particle density, and a few other things to make the...«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kdo Å¡e vse igra insurgency tukaj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a lot of ppl
<pitastrudl> ugh ok
<CrazyLemon> 3-4 playerji smo tukaj
<CrazyLemon> oz 3-5
<CrazyLemon> 3 regulars
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kdo so te
<pitastrudl> da jih dodam
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl i'm not telling
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> pridi enkrat v game
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu
<pitastrudl> vela
<pitastrudl> a boš dons igrou
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa pridejo tudi z sioffa gor
<CrazyLemon> tam jih je Å¡e cca 5-6
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..na 720p pa na min
<CrazyLemon> gre tam do 60fps
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> sam its not pretty
<pitastrudl> ikr
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom Å¡el nazaj na 1080
<CrazyLemon> pa bom bil na svojih 30fps :D
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev-> kdaj je že un googlov dan k dobiš ekstra plac na gdriveu
<pitastrudl> google security checkup al kaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- je že bil
<CrazyLemon> in sm ti kopiral link takrat
<msev-> ja sj sm izkoristu
<CrazyLemon> tile 'heki' v cfgju nimajo čist nobenga efekta na fps
<msev-> mam Å¡e pomoje 4
<msev-> 4,5gb frej
<msev-> tko da upam da zdrži do naslednga leta
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.20 Released, This is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pIIg7cVH2Io/gnome-3-20-released-this-is-whats-new
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon tist link ko si mi ga dal mi disejbla  connectivity somehow
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pač ko editam zadevo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ker link?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aja.. interfaces
<CrazyLemon> jah nisi prav naredu očitno :D
<pitastrudl> ja pa sm
<pitastrudl> prekopiru sm kokr je tip meu ane
<CrazyLemon> pa po tem ni mogoče uporabljat NMja :)
<pitastrudl> mogoče
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ga lahko ampak ne za wireless
<pitastrudl> sej tut eth0 ni delu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj ti pravim..nisi prav naredu
<pitastrudl> toj laž ajga
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej mal loge kaj pravijo zakaj ne dewa
<pitastrudl> katere loge pa
<pitastrudl> nevem kaj sploh pogledat
<pitastrudl> :c
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/ :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> ne js ne idioterna nisva opazila razlike s tistim .cfgjem
<CrazyLemon> tko da its bogus
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pozabu sm neki sprobat
<CrazyLemon> js sm probu Å¡e en drug cfg
<CrazyLemon> ne sam tega
<msev-> zakaj nemore bit gnome prpravlen takoj v ppa za sprobat v ubuntuju
<msev-> kaj misljo oni
<msev-> dj no nehi sj nuben ne uporabla fedore no
<msev-> jao jao
<msev-> palčki eni
<idioterna> js uporablam fedoro
<msev-> ja prov k si pro
<msev-> miljon nubov pa uporabla ubuntu
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.20 Released With Various Refinements And Application Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LVKpl-hjN94/gnome-320-released-with-various.html
<idioterna> miljon nubov loh pocaka
<msev-> haha
<msev-> idioterna dj pogruntej kko stanjšaš panel (un tačrn navrh)
<idioterna> nimam gnome
<msev-> aja :D
<msev-> pol nisi hipster
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ce sm, sm zlo slab
<msev-> vse bi mogl bit konfigurabilno
<msev-> če sami nimajo občutka da vse delajo ful debelo (ok za workstation not ok za laptope)
<msev-> pol nj vsaj nardijo konfigurabilno
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj veš da če stanjšaš tist panel da bo tudi meni manjši? pa ikonce etc?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> to je čist kul
<msev-> sj pač gnome spi
<msev-> ga nč ne uporablam
<msev-> sam rd bi si ga naredu tko da bo primeren :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ravno.. ker pol se moraš matrat da kj prebereš v meniju :)
<msev-> da ga bom lahko uporabljal :)
<msev-> lej 17" laptop
<msev-> preveč placa požre
<msev-> zgleda grdo
<msev-> že una okna vsa debela
<msev-> pol pa Å¡e panel
<msev-> dvojno debelo
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot kaj je zate debelo :D
<msev-> nemorm k ga ma punca zj
<CrazyLemon> msev- aja..na gnomeu si?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a tisti csgo cfg k sm ga dal
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..tist k sm ga prilepil
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e en k sm ga najdu na redditu
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> jah treba mal bolj pobrskat
<pitastrudl> en thread ne bo pomagu
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 2 threada!
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> also CrazyLemon it works
<pitastrudl> sm mogu sam sintakso spremenit
<pitastrudl> zdej da post updejtam
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ne pač na netboku mam mate, na laptopu pa xfce al pa gnome al pa unity. sam tm se prvenstveno uporablja xfce :D
<msev-> unity mi ga preveč navinta k je str laptop
<msev-> xfce je kul
<CrazyLemon> msev- kje te zdaj panel matra..ker na unity ni dvojno 'debelo'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/insurgency/comments/4502or/insurgency_graphics_performance_tweak_ultra_low/
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<msev-> ne sj unity je uredu vizualno
<CrazyLemon> tole sm probal
<msev-> sam navinta preveč cpu
<Pepelka> Insurgency Graphics Performance Tweak / Ultra Low Settings (Big FPS Boost) : insurgency
<Pepelka> »Hello fellow Insurgents, This is an follow up to [a previous Insurgency tweak...«
<msev-> nemorm tm uporablat na laptopu
<pitastrudl> ty CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> si bom pogeldal
<pitastrudl> pogledal*
<msev-> Assumes r, g, and b are contained in the set [0, 255] and
<msev->      * returns h, s, and l in the set [0, 1].
<msev-> ej a tole pomen da so vrednosti h s l med 0-1 ane
<msev-> zakon :D
<msev-> zadevca mi dela
<msev-> mi je pomagal en iz IBM-a :D
<msev-> od node-red-a :D
<msev-> sam če rečem iz IBM-a se bolš sliš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo vse je prpravlen za lučko lah izberem kerokol barvo
<msev-> lah izberem presete
<msev-> zj moram sam še animacije implementat kar bo pa težje https://github.com/Makuna/NeoPixelBus/blob/master/examples/NeoPixelAnimation/NeoPixelAnimation.ino mam tuki link sam je ful enih stvar za copypasteat :D
<Pepelka> NeoPixelBus/NeoPixelAnimation.ino at master · Makuna/NeoPixelBus · GitHub
<Pepelka> »NeoPixelBus - Adafruit enhanced NeoPixel support library«
<msev-> a surgate že
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> en je lih prsu not se mi zdi
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 11 Changes You’ll Love In GNOME 3.20  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BFLHsEWET6A/gnome-3-20-new-features-improvements
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/zczMnL30 a kdo zna tole prebrt k sm skopi-pejstov pa če mi znate povedat kok cajta bojo lučke gorele k to me bega :D
<Pepelka> [C#] #include <ESP8266WiFi.h> #include <WiFiClient.h> #include <ESP8266mDNS.h> #in - Pastebin.com
<msev-> k nakonc k je else so vse 0 je ugasnjeno
<msev-> ampak pač a mu moram ful pogosto te mqtt message pošilat a kko
<msev-> da je on
<msev-> da bo vedu da ni off
<CrazyLemon> zakaj .show() izključi vse pixle? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni tukaj nobenga counterja koliko časa solučke on
<msev-> ne to jih prižge
<CrazyLemon> tko da po moje moraš poslat off ukaz
<CrazyLemon> drugače so on vs čas
<msev-> aha
<msev-> ok
<msev-> sam pr elsu nemorm dodat notr Å¡e funkcijo
<CrazyLemon> neki v smislu strip.Stop() or smth
<msev-> nema tega not
<msev-> kašn sux
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Makuna/NeoPixelBus/blob/master/examples/NeoPixelAnimation/NeoPixelAnimation.ino#L173
<Pepelka> NeoPixelBus/NeoPixelAnimation.ino at master · Makuna/NeoPixelBus · GitHub
<Pepelka> »NeoPixelBus - Adafruit enhanced NeoPixel support library«
<CrazyLemon> tukaj podaš nek time
<msev-> to so animacije
<msev-> do tm še nism pršu
<CrazyLemon> jah tam določiš koliko časa potrebuješ za animacijo
<CrazyLemon> animacije pa uporabljajo on/off pixle
<CrazyLemon> za..animiranje :D
<msev-> The lights will stay at what ever state you last set them to. They do not automatically turn off. So when you call 'show()' they will remain at that color until you call 'show ()' again or they are powered off.
<msev-> tole je napisal sam Å¡e zmerm ne razumem
<msev-> loh pa ne končam z elsom ane
<msev-> ampak končam z else ifom
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon i think i found it
<pitastrudl> I FOUND IT
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<msev-> wooo
<msev-> tok lepe slikce pitastrudl
<msev-> ti si umetnik :P
<pitastrudl> kakšne slikce
<msev-> umetnik v pedobearih
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> a mislš emoticon
<pitastrudl> to je kvazi lennyface al karkoli
<msev-> mau trollam
<pitastrudl> slab troll :P
<pitastrudl> nauč se kej od CrazyLemon-a
<msev-> me more v tečaj uzet
<pitastrudl> da bo tvoj senpai
<msev-> dang ne vem kaj to pomen
<msev-> ampak zihr ma kšno gej konotacijo
<pitastrudl> msev- žal ne
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6462/kje-najti-koncifguracijsko-datoteko-za-wifi-nastavitve#latest
<Pepelka> Kje najti koncifguracijsko datoteko za wifi nastavitve? - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl torej vse kar sm napisal was right
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon da
<pitastrudl> sam nism pricakoval da bi bla sprememba
<pitastrudl> oz sm spregledu
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> no vsaj najdu sm resitev
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl next time..urediš svoj post ne pa double posteaš!
<pitastrudl> ok
<msev-1> baje je tanov kde hot-shizzle
<msev-1> kao hitr dela
<msev-1> sam vrjetn na močnih kompih
<msev-1> :D
<CrazyLemon> 5ka? baje je buggy as hell
<msev-1> zj je kao 5.6 in je kao huda
<msev-1> Chris iz LinuxActionShowa je ful navdušen
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> ta kde neon je kao probov
<msev-1> razn ta muon discovery kao nima nobene aplikacije skor notr hehe
<msev-1> ful me zanimajo Å¡tevilke kok kur RAMa
<msev-1> pa to
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si naredu nalogo?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon katero nalogo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl za fax
<CrazyLemon> da lahk prideš insurgency igrat
<pitastrudl> dons žou ne bo šlo
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> k
<dz0ny> .yt m83 solitude
<jabuk> M83 - Solitude (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HA6kS5WeYw
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-22/-star-wars-filming-shows-the-dark-side-for-tourism-in-dubrovnik
<Pepelka> ‘Star Wars’ Just Ruined Your Holiday to Dubrovnik - Bloomberg Business
<Pepelka> »With Dubrovnik’s medieval promenade choked with floodlights, camera booms and a downed spaceship parked against a stone pillar, Desiree and Roger Hamilton had to dine in a more mundane corner of the 1,400-year-old city.«
<idioterna> poor rich people
<idioterna> you really do have to feel sorry for them
<idioterna> kaksne stvari trpijo
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-24
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> in kako
<idioterna> odlicno
<CrazyLemon> geary se je odločil da crasha..like regularly
<CrazyLemon> izbrisem mail - crash
<CrazyLemon> skacem po mailboxih - crash
<zdobersek> who's this geary fella?
<speed-> cuje se ko nek zajebanec :)
<CrazyLemon> my mailman
<speed-> postas
<idioterna> kmail still works :)
<CrazyLemon>  Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x1ecb880 is mapped but visible child GtkScrollbar 0x1ed6a00 is not mapped
<zdobersek> ruh-roh!
<CrazyLemon> !g geary github
<Pepelka> GitHub - GNOME/geary: email client https://github.com/GNOME/geary
<CrazyLemon> tko je to ko niso nč releasal že eno leto
<CrazyLemon> fckin opensource!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a se da v insurgency izklopt to k se puska skos levo pa desno premika
<pitastrudl> pa zakaj se ne da viewmodel FOV spreminjat
<zdobersek> kok, se premika?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl se da... ne se levo pa desno premikat
<CrazyLemon> just prune
<pitastrudl> lol
<speed-> lol dobra resitev
<speed-> lepo se zabubi nekam pa cakaj da pridejo do tebe ce te moti to :D
<pitastrudl> zdobersek ko se premaknes z misko levo ali desno se na ekranu suka tudi puska,
<pitastrudl> recimo pri csgoju se veliko manj
<CrazyLemon> lol.. thats the point :P
<pitastrudl> rip
<speed-> pri quake se ni premikalo!
<CrazyLemon> lahk daš mouse sensitivity to low pa se bo manj
<pitastrudl> sm dal na low
<pitastrudl> pa se isto
<pitastrudl> in je annoying af
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah...welcome to the big boy club :p
<pitastrudl> kek
<zdobersek> these are real terrorists now!
<pitastrudl> no pls
<pitastrudl> noralimona, obalni terorist
<CrazyLemon> jah prasaj zdobersek kaj je boljse.. csgo ali insurgency!
<pitastrudl> vem da bo reku insurgency
<pitastrudl> :p
<zdobersek> csgo
<zdobersek> eyyy
<pitastrudl> eyyyy
<zdobersek> insurgency je vecji fun
<speed-> pubeci, q3 insta gib, q3dm17 mapa
<speed-> ratatata :D
<zdobersek> yea, but how old are u
<speed-> 30 *sigh*
<pitastrudl> starina
<zdobersek> ni tko hudo
<speed-> ni vec reflexov
<speed-> vceraj sva s kolegom spilala sc2
<LorD_DDooM> pro-q3dm6 > all
<speed-> in je lol
<speed-> ko crknjen konj
<msev-> sup nerds
<slax0r> speed-: wc3 :)
<slax0r> ce si kdaj dobro igral rabis kak teden dva da prides spet na isti nivo
<slax0r> z refleksi in komandami
<speed-> eh wc3 sem spilal samo solo pa malo v studentu
<msev-> warcraft 3?
<msev-> kako na npm ju najdm sores od paketa
<CrazyLemon> npm -l
<slax0r> speed-: saj je isti princip kot sc
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.3°C @24.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:17, Kulminacija: 11:12:29, Sončni zahod: 17:23:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 22min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm hm hm
<yang> en je v commentu za rmsja napisu "is it weird that i like some of his ideas, but want to punch him at the same time"
<idioterna> to je normalno
<idioterna> k je kr nesramn
<speed-> slax0r vem
<speed-> samo nisem multiplayer dosti spilal
<speed-> pa v pizdi sem na sc tudi :D
<speed-> turn based zadeve sem se samo dober haha
<napsy> js sm povsod slab lol
<slax0r> speed-: battle for wesnoth? :)
<speed-> ne
<speed-> hearthstone edino spilam zaj
<speed-> pa vmes kaj heroes pa civ
<speed-> samo tak na pol leta to gremo valda :D
<slax0r> ti tudi? :D
<slax0r> daj me dodaj na hearthstone
<speed-> daj info
<slax0r> priv
<yang> idioterna kok hiter internet mas preko lte modema
<CrazyLemon> so fast
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @24.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:17, Kulminacija: 11:12:29, Sončni zahod: 17:23:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 22min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> yang: 100/100
<zocky> če je kdo za križanke, bom vesel če mi stestira http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/cet3 če ni pretežka/preveč zblojena
<Pepelka> Bivša | Križanke
<Pepelka> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Bivša«
<zdobbie> Ljudmila Novak?!?
<zocky> ne :)
<zocky> ljudmila ljubljanski digitalni medijski laboratorij
<zocky> če bi ljudmila novak že obstajala kot javna osebnost ko smo si dali ime, bi si verjetno izbrali kako drugo :)
<CrazyLemon> it works..and thats all i can say :D
<zocky> ja, da dela že vem, samo me včasih skrbi, da tega ne zna nihče rešit :)
<CrazyLemon> zocky skrb je kr upravičena.. 'ni več dojenček' kaj pa je? otrok tudi ni :D
<CrazyLemon> ni več srednješolec ? kaj pa je? a dela? a je študent? nč od tega ni :D
<zdobbie> bruc
<zocky> je pa kaj drugega kar je :)
<zocky> recimo bruc, ja
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da študira..mogoče je brezposeln :D
<zdobbie> :|
<zocky> to je tako kot "država v aziji", ko je pravilna rešitev samo en iz množice možnih pravilnih odgovorov
<CrazyLemon> i disagree..but thats just me </rhyme> :)
<zdobbie> geslo "štirje letni časi"
<zdobbie> al namig
<zdobbie> rezultat pa potem "pica"
<CrazyLemon> geslo "ni več doma"
<CrazyLemon> rezultat "pokojni" ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> heh
<zdobbie> "drobno glasbilo" -> trobentica
<CrazyLemon> nice one :D
<zdobbie> "nima prijateljev" -> sama
<zocky> ja, to so take, da je treba malo premislit, da ni glih obrazec, pa ni treba it guglat danskih mikrobiologov
<msev-> a se je kdo igral z pi-radijem :)
<msev-> sj vem da se kao nesme, sam recimo če je ful omejen range (npr znotrej bajte) bi šlo
<zdobbie> to je boljs k insurgency!
<CrazyLemon> križanke?
<zdobbie> aha!
<msev-> a kšn tuki uporablja synapse launcher
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev-> k recimo ta krunner je ful hud
<msev-> pa bi ga mal emulirov s temu synapsam :D
<msev-> a je kšn kde fan tuki? :D a ste sami gnomearji
<dz0ny> mi mamo terminal
<dz0ny> launcher is mostly useless
<msev-> http://tuxdiary.com/2015/10/26/rofi/
<Pepelka> rofi: lightweight, superfast launcher – TuxDiary
<Pepelka> »rofi is a lightweight window switcher, run dialog and dmenu replacement for Linux.«
<msev-> ta je terminalski ane :D
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> a je vredu msev-
<msev-> a mam vročino
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne ni v redu.. obviously
<CrazyLemon> k pa brejka sistem s temi XY launcherji bo pa jokal an'!
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> mika me da bi Å¡ou na gnome
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sudo apt-get install gnome-shell pa probaj
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> sam kaj ce me brejka
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj uporabljaš trenutno?
<pitastrudl> unity
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 14.04?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl wont break
<pitastrudl> inb4 breaks
<CrazyLemon> it will suck..but wont break
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> bom raj fresh install
<pitastrudl> sam prvo si morm skripte postavit
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> <3 bash
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj je vseeno..gnome shell sux anyway :)
<CrazyLemon> but like i said.. apt-getaj gnome-shell pa testiraš
<CrazyLemon> pa ob installu izbereš lightdm
<CrazyLemon> in ne gdm
<CrazyLemon> in pol lahk switchaš med unityjem pa gnome shellom all day long
<pitastrudl> zakaj si takega mnenja CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> da suxa
<pitastrudl> pac objektivno mnenje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ker sm probal.. in mi ni bilo všeč :)
<msev-> http://tuxdiary.com/2014/12/03/mutate/
<Pepelka> Mutate: awesome launcher for productivity – TuxDiary
<Pepelka> »Mutate is a powerful feature-rich launcher for Ubuntu.«
<pitastrudl> ok
<msev-> ja js mam ful DEje inštaliranih na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/Nove-kolesarske-steze-in-plocniki
<Pepelka> Nove kolesarske steze in pločniki - Primorske Novice
<msev-> pa pol switcham :D
<Pepelka> »Ankarančani bodo letos dočakali večje naložbe na področju prometa, zaradi česar jih že leta dolgo čevelj žuli. V novem, prvem ankaranskem občinskem proračunu je temu namenjenih 762.600 evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> about effin time
<msev-> pa ponavad se nč ne pokvar
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zihr ti ni bil všeč activity zaslon
<msev-> men tut ni všeč
<msev-> mi je pa všeč od kde-ja varianta activity zaslona
<msev-> dz0ny, a si že vidu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma dosti tega mi ni bilo všeč
<CrazyLemon> všeč so mi bila obvestila..to bi unity definitivno mogu kopirat
<msev-> dz0ny, a se da emulirat kde-jev dash al activity al kr kol v activityjih od gnomea
<CrazyLemon> tako za razne dogodke kot za sound/brightness etc
<CrazyLemon> recimo ubuntu.si obvestila so na gnomeu awesome in bi se lahko Å¡e dosti tega naredilo
<CrazyLemon> ampak na unityju pa suxajo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz uporabljam dash namest activity
<dz0ny> k unity scopes je isto podn
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/plasma-5-4-new-features
<Pepelka> Plasma 5.4 Is Out And It's Packed Full Of Features - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »KDE has announced a brand new feature release of Plasma 5 and it's packed full of new features, artwork, and a stack of improvements.«
<msev-> dzony zakaj ni gnome activities tkole lep
<yang> can someone clarify the twitter joke for me ? s kom bi najraje prezivel dan ? 1. z veganom 2. s herbalajfovcem 3. z jehovcem 4. z zanom mahnicem ?
<yang> a je ta tip slucajno vse troje ?
<idioterna> veganom.
<idioterna> vsi ostali so idioti.
<yang> kdo je zan mahnic
<idioterna> ne vem, ampak ce je v takem vprasanju
<idioterna> pol ne more bit good company
<yang> mislim dober joke bi bil da je cetrta moznost oseba ki je vse troje...
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> ja, sam z vegani ni nc narobe
<idioterna> they don't push on people to become vegan
<idioterna> razn nekaterih med njimi
<yang> hja nekateri...vecina verjetn...moja bivsa frendica je sla iz debeluske v veganko in vse kar je napostala na fb v treh letih so bile razmrcvarjene zivali
<idioterna> to zgleda sklepas na podlagi osebne izkusnje
<anny_> imam še slabšo izkušnjo z vegani
<msev-> pismo monitor mi je črte neki kazov
<idioterna> jaz mam pa boljso
<anny_> otrok od kolegice je umrl od lakote
<msev-> pol sm pa ugasnu pa pržgov
<anny_> ker se je prehranjevala samo vegansko
<msev-> anny_, nevem zakaj je pol Å¡e tvoja kolegica
<idioterna> a ko je bla se noseca
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> pol to ni problem veganstva
<idioterna> ampak zabitosti
<msev-> a je Å¡la kj v zapor
<idioterna> veganstvo nc ne predpisuje da mors premal jest
<msev-> seveda je problem idioterna ker pač nemorš takt k maš plučnco k maš večje potrebe po protinih vse pokrit sam s sojo pa fižolom vrjetn
<msev-> :D
<anny_> http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Veganske-starse-ovadili-zaradi-smrti-dojencka.aspx
<Pepelka> Veganske starše ovadili zaradi smrti dojenčka - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Novomeški kriminalisti so na tožilstvo podali ovadbo zoper starše desetmesečnega dojenčka iz Mirne Peči, ki je umrl 9. avgusta v Univerzitetnem kliničnem centru (UKC) Ljubljana, so potrdili na Policijski upravi Novo mesto.«
<idioterna> za razliko od jehovstva, k prepoveduje transfuzijo
<anny_> zakaj je kolegica? ker sva bili včasih skupaj pri enem projektu
<anny_> sedaj sicer pride samo občasno
<yang> anny jaz bi bolj rekel da so to neki skrajni primeri, ko ljudje niti ne znajo pravilno kuhati. jaz pa ti lahko povem da hcera od prijateljev je stara 10 let in je veganka in zdrava ko riba, sam pac jedilnik mors nastudirT in ne bit fanatik
<msev-> http://tuxdiary.com/2016/03/19/extraterm/#more-26108
<Pepelka> extraterm: a rich terminal – TuxDiary
<Pepelka> »extraterm is a terminal emulator developed using the latest web technologies.«
<idioterna> mislm moj kolega je s partnerko normalno zredil dva otroka z vegansko hrano
<yang> ja sej se da
<idioterna> sam pac ni neizobrazeno teslo
<anny_> otroku moraš dati vso hrano
<idioterna> vso hrano?
<speed-> kaj idioterna ti si njihov
<speed-> veganski
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> tut wc racko?
<idioterna> speed-: lihkar sm si vampe pa polento za kosiu naredu
<idioterna> glede na to da folk vampe stran mece sm mogoce sicer se zmer vegan ja
<speed-> :)
<anny_> vso hrano
<idioterna> kasn nonsense je pa to
<anny_> če kdo hoče biti vegan, vegetarjanec, riboljubec naj se izvoli odločiti v prihodnosti
<idioterna> exactly
<idioterna> jest mora pa tist kar na mizo dobi
<idioterna> in ce je to veganska hrana, tough
<anny_> exactly
<idioterna> bo pac vegan, dokler ne odraste
<idioterna> pol gre pa loh v mkdonalds
<anny_> problem je, da v rastlinski hrani ni vseh potrebnih snovi
<idioterna> seveda so
<idioterna> kera pa po tvoje manjka?
<speed-> meso!
<idioterna> ja, kera snov je to?
<speed-> a to ni dovolj
<speed-> meni vzemejo meso pa se obesim za 2 dni
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> ja k si naucen tko
<anny_> pejt raj pirhe barvat
<idioterna> najprej jih morm pobrit
<anny_> pazi, da se nauš oparil
<idioterna> pravi moski to delajo z wd40 pa fajercajgom
<anny_> o kul
<anny_> prave ženske pa z nožem za lupljenje jabolk
<idioterna> a to je un okrogu?
<anny_> btw, da ne bodo samo neumnosti
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Catalun-yea
<anny_> http://www.arnes.si/storitve/varnost/mooc-v/
<Pepelka> MOOC-V : Arnes
<Pepelka> »Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije - Arnes je javni zavod, ki zagotavlja omrežne storitve organizacijam s področja raziskovanja, izobraževanja in kulture ter omogoča njihovo povezovanje in sodelovanje med seboj in s sorodnimi organizacijami v tujini«
<anny_> idioterna - ploščat
<idioterna> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31FSBH1NS6L._SX300_.jpg
<anny_> tak ja
<idioterna> speed-: ne rabs zivalskih izdelkov jest
<idioterna> sam pac dobri so
<idioterna> js nimam nc proti either way, cist pa stekam da folk noce podpirat najbl nagravzne industrije ever
<idioterna> sploh glede na to da se itak pol stran vrze, cetrt se pa pozre na zalogo
<yang> ja prav mas
<yang> glede na to da se veliko mesa sploh ne poje, trpi pa ogromno zivalu po nepotrebnen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ty
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sem ze vse krizanke resu
<yang> jst ze 3 dni vegansko jem in mi nc ne manjka
<idioterna> js poznam dva zlo racionalna vegana
<idioterna> en je ze vec k 20 let
<idioterna> en pa ksne 10
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ma bravo!
<idioterna> poznam tut neracionalne vegane, sam se jim kr izogibam
<CrazyLemon> you da real MVP here!
<idioterna> tko k neracionalnim mesojedcem
<yang> ta nas prijatelj je z zeno sigurno 15 let vegan in otroka mata k je 10 let star in kukr jo vidim je cist normalna puncka
<yang> zadnix sem jedel pri njih
<CrazyLemon> cist normalna? mogoce sam zgleda normalna?
<idioterna> ja, zihr je votla :)
<yang> mislim ne vem ce je kej bolana
<idioterna> vegani so statisticno gledano kvecjemu manj bolni
<idioterna> no, razn mogoce te, k so vegani zarad mode
<yang> deluje mi pac kot normalen otrok
<idioterna> ampak sej to je pol isto k herbalifovc
<idioterna> suni ni vegan pa je ful bl suhcana kokr vecina teh vegank k jih poznam
<yang> hehe ja
<yang> no ta zena od prijatelja ni glih suha
<idioterna> to je bl odvisn od tega kok migas kokr kok jes se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> !g average weight of a vegan
<Pepelka> 8 Inspiring Vegan Weight-Loss Transformations | Vegan Food ... - Peta http://www.peta.org/living/food/vegan-weight-loss/
<CrazyLemon> peta..pha
<yang> pa mislim da je ona clo vegeatarjanka od malega
<yang> se pravi okol 40 let
<yang> mislim ce imas par sorodnike in frende kretene k te posiljujejo z mesom "a vegan si, bogi revez" pol je tezko bit vegan
<yang> al pa ce imas partnerja ki je mesojed
<idioterna> mhm, precej vec je tega
<yang> to je skor tko kt ce si nekadilec partner pa kadi
<yang> ni glih idealno
<idioterna> tle v bajti noben ne kadi
<idioterna> na vrtu pa dedi lihkar, in to tko da je cela ulca v megli
<yang> od pasivnega kajenja jih se vec umre
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> haha
<yang> ma glej tud ce si v stanovanju pa kadis na balkonu dim gre noter
<CrazyLemon> še večja pi..arija je če imaš partnerja ki je vegan in še kadi!
<yang> haha
<yang> al pa ce je tvoj partner zan mahnic
 * CrazyLemon ne ve kdo je to
<yang> nevem neka fora iz tviterja
<CrazyLemon> na tviterjih sm in nism zasledil te fore
<yang> studiram ce bi su zdele na en veganski sendvic
<yang> ga mam se v torbu
<yang> bbl
<speed-> vegani ne kadijo
<speed-> niso oni za zdravje pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> brezveze.. cez urco bos lacn.. ti raj neki konkretnega pojej.. tam 150g mortadele dej v sendvič pa je to to
<zdobbie> zan mahnic, mlada zvezda SDS
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ni tisto bil zan dobersek?
<zdobbie> nope
<CrazyLemon> all zans are the same for me
<zdobbie> predseduje parlamentarni komisiji za obrambo, tja so ga dal se preden je koncal obramboslovni faks
<CrazyLemon> oh..veze! car
<zdobbie> po vsej verjetnosti bi bil poveljnik v nacionalni gardi
<anny_> http://www.sds.si/o-stranki/vasi-predstavniki/poslanec-zan-mahnic
<Pepelka> Žan Mahnič | SDS
<idioterna> se kr grozn
<idioterna> ombramboslovc z izkusnjami s tehnologijo, ker je delu v t-2 helpdesku.
<anny_> kaj je narobe?
<idioterna> zaenkrat sam to da je v SDS
<idioterna> ampak sm preprican da bo mel bogato kariero
<idioterna> in bo se kej druzga ratal narobe
<anny_> poslanec je zato, ker ga je izvolilo dovolj veliko Å¡tevilo ljudi
<idioterna> clan SDS je pa zarad slabe vzgoje
<anny_> če ne moreš spoštovati tega, bo treba poiskati kakšen drug sistem zate
<idioterna> spostovati cesa?
<idioterna> da se truma hribovcev lahko odloci, da bodo lincali nekoga?
<anny_> da se truma "hribovcev" odloči,d a bo imela svojega predstavnika
<idioterna> jsm napisu da je narobe da je v SDS
<idioterna> ne da so ga izvolili
<idioterna> sej se ni sam
<anny_> in kaj je s tem narobe?
<idioterna> kaj je s cim narobe?
<idioterna> da je v SDS?
<anny_> da ni v ZL?
<idioterna> ce bi bil v ZL bi bil verjetno precej manj usekan, ja
<idioterna> SDS majo pa kr ekstremna stalisca
<idioterna> tko kot vsi konzervativci
<anny_> pričakovano
<anny_> razočaral si me
<idioterna> my pleasure
<anny_> imate kakšen centralkomitejski sestanek
<idioterna> kdo?
<anny_> ?
<idioterna> jsm anarhist, nism v nobeni stranki
<anny_> v tem tednu sem že slišala, da so moja stališča fašistoidna in da spadam med polizobražence
<idioterna> cist verjetno, glede na to da nasprotujes enakopravnosti
<anny_> oboje je za crknit smešno
<idioterna> ne, v resnici je tragicno
<anny_> tudi to
<idioterna> ce ne mores sprejet enakopravnosti, potem jo bos tezko dozivela
<anny_> da si tako izjavo privošči nekdo, ki nima pojma o meni
<anny_> v čem je največji smeh?
<idioterna> sej tega ni reku na podlagi barve tvojih las
<idioterna> ampak na podlagi tvojih izjav.
<anny_> oho :)
<anny_> kako pa ti veš?
<idioterna> kaj?
<anny_> v kakšnem kontekstu?
<anny_> ste vsi nabavili tarot karte in jasnovidne krogle?
<idioterna> spekuliram glede na nase dialoge o enakopravnosti istospolnih parov
<anny_> napačna špekulacija
<idioterna> volk si pobarva dlako
<idioterna> stalisce pa zamenja sele ko ga napade tiger
<anny_> največji dokaz omejenosti nekaterih, ki se imajo za veleume
<anny_> je, da ne znajo ločiti zmernežev od skrajnežev
<anny_> oziroma da desnica ne obstaja, so samo fašisti
<idioterna> kdorkoli glasuje za diskriminacijo, je skrajnez
<anny_> motiš se glede spremembe stališč
<idioterna> ne, se ne
<anny_> preberi si kaj od Dana Arielyja
<idioterna> ma, nimam casa
<anny_> nimaš 50 člankov s tega področja
<anny_> nobene avtoritete
<anny_> grem jest
<idioterna> popuscanje tistim, ki zahtevajo diskriminacijo, je neumno
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> ne rabim avtoritete
<idioterna> ker sem anarhist
<idioterna> sama se moras odlocit v kaksnem svetu hoces zivet
<anny_> sem se že
<anny_> ti tudi
<anny_> v čem je torej težava?
<anny_> daj jaz pustim tvoj svet, ti pa mojega ne
<idioterna> v tem, da jaz v mojem svetu ne dovolim diskriminacije
<idioterna> pa ustava tudi ne.
<anny_> haha
<anny_> Å¡e enkrat preberi knjigo Predvidljivo nerazumni
<anny_> vedno delate eno in isto napako
<idioterna> ne bo spremenilo nicesar glede tega
<idioterna> ne, nobene napake nisem naredil
<anny_> predvidevate, da se ljudje odločamo na osnovi racia
<anny_> kar ne drži
<idioterna> to je nepomembno
<idioterna> ljudje se nimajo pravice odlocat na skodo drugih
<anny_> grem na kosilo
<idioterna> dober tek
<anny_> lahko nadaljuješ samogovor :P
<idioterna> ko odides :)
<anny_> lahko preberem log )
<idioterna> komot
<yang> ej kako izgleda POLizobrazenec ? a je to tak k misli da kej ve, ni pa zadost casa presedel v univerzitetnem bifeju ?
<idioterna> yang: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
<Pepelka> Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobbie> yang: k anny
<yang> poznam par solanih bedakov in se vec inteligentnih nesolanih ljudi
<yang> idioterna pomoje bi vidva z anny mogla mal vec skupaj prekolesarit
<yang> pol si ne bi bla tok v laseh
<idioterna> sej si nisva v laseh
<idioterna> ona se moti, jaz ji pa v imenu javnega dobrega to priobcim vsakic, ko svojo zmoto javno obelodani
<idioterna> mislm, ne moti se glede tega da se ljudje odlocajo custveno
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> to mora bit kul da se nikol ne motis
<idioterna> pa da se jih da zmanipulirat v karkoli
<idioterna> ah, sej se js tut motim kdaj
<idioterna> ampak redko
<yang> fajn da priznas
<idioterna> kaksno zvezo ma pa to ce jaz karkoli priznam
<idioterna> dejstva niso odvisna od tega kaj js recem
<yang> se 3 ure sihta
<idioterna> uzivej
<yang> radim da mi prodje vreme
<idioterna> vem
<idioterna> ce bi vsaj mel ksn zanimiv hobi bi ti blo velik bols
<yang> hja
<yang> za hobije mors met dnar
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kdo te je pa tko grdo naplahtal?
<yang> vsaj za tiste zanimive
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> za jogo rabs dnar?
<yang> ja 50 eur mesecno
<idioterna> hm
<yang> tok je tecaj
<idioterna> me prov zanima komu sm zdej dolzn za 10 let joge
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej ne rabs tecajha
<idioterna> tecaja
<idioterna> mislm, preberes si kaj je joga pa kako se jo dela
<yang> nene
<idioterna> majo na internetu
<idioterna> pa kups si pajkice
<idioterna> pa delas
<yang> baje se joge ne mors iz knjige ucit
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> delat jo mors
<yang> mora ti en pokazat
<idioterna> aja ne to pa ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> men ni noben pokazu
<idioterna> sm slikce pogledu
<idioterna> pa mi je blo prec jasn
<idioterna> hm k smo lih pr tem
<idioterna> grem nardit eno
<yang> 4 vrste jog imas
<yang> tehnik
<idioterna> ja, sej ti ni treba vseh hkrati obvladat al pa karkol
<idioterna> pac naucis se vaje
<idioterna> joga je ful uredu za naucit se dihat pa stretching
<idioterna> grem poiskat na youtube
<idioterna> kaj sm delu zdele
<idioterna> tkole evo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAZpoDKx9mc
<Pepelka> 30 Minute Power Yoga | Warrior Strength Level 2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rent, purchase or DOWNLOAD the 60 Minute Warrior Strength! http://www.vimeo.com/ondemand/warriorstrength Download a copy of the 20 & 30 Minute Warrior Streng...«
<idioterna> ni treba purchasat nc, sam pogledas kko dela stretching
<idioterna> pa to delas ne vem
<idioterna> pol leta
<yang> nevem men so uni rekl da se joge ne mors sam ucit k je fora na teh cakrah in podobn da ni navadna telovadba, pac mogoce hatha joga
<idioterna> pa si ful bl gibljiv v vseh sklepih
<idioterna> eh to je krneki
<idioterna> cakre so bs
<idioterna> joga je telovadba, tko k karkol druzga
<yang> dej mi link v query pejstni prosim
<yang> baje da joga po indijanks pomen "povezovanje z bogom"
<idioterna> ja, mozno
<idioterna> sej nogomet pa po slovensk pomen metanje nog
<yang> ja
<yang> pac razlicne tehnike jog mas, sej tutvun k zacne z linuxom ni kr v startu devops
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh to tko primerjas
<idioterna> mislm enga poznam k to asana jogo dela ze hm
<idioterna> 15 let
<idioterna> sam doma
<idioterna> pa zna cist uredu stojo nardit na surfu recimo
<idioterna> ko na vodi plava
<idioterna> pa ni nikol nc "advanced" delu
<yang> aja hehehe
<yang> to mora bit kul za vidt
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> on prav da spolnost ful bl zanimiva rata k enkrat obvladas to
<idioterna> mu kr verjamem
<idioterna> njegova zena pa se dalj casa k on dela, tko da cist verjamem da k skupi delata se mata zlo fino
<idioterna> aja pa yoga mata ne rabs
<idioterna> loh na tleh delas
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35880781
<Pepelka> Karadzic verdict vital to Bosnia's future - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Twenty years on from the Balkans war, Bosnia remains divided and unreconciled to its bloody past, says Allan Little.«
<idioterna> evo, alan little
<idioterna> yang: to bo teb zanimiv, k mas rad teorije zarote
<idioterna> Radovan Karadzic was the political leader of Serb nationalist forces.
<idioterna> As usual, he denied his forces had been to blame for the attack, saying the bodies picked up from the carnage at the marketplace were either those of people who had died from natural causes in hospital, deposited there covertly, or shop-window mannequins taken to the scene to fool Western TV crews.
<yang> idioterna ja sem slisal to za wtc nyc tud
<idioterna> itak da si
<idioterna> and it was just as dumb
<yang> da nardijo statistiko v bolnisnicah
<yang> nisem nikol tega studiral
<yang> glede spolnosti pa itak da je bl zanimiv ce si natreniran
<yang> a si si ze sposodil tist rentgen za zivali da bi se snemal
<yang> nevem a si ti to pravil, en je mel to idejo
<idioterna> rentgen?
<idioterna> misls MRI
<yang> ja
<idioterna> z rentgenom se snemat je kr nevarn
<idioterna> nism, k nimam nobenga primernga prostora
<idioterna> MRI je ogromna zadeva
<idioterna> mogu bi jit v kliniko
<idioterna> pa to niti neb bil tak problem
<idioterna> vecji problem bi bil da bi mogu nekdo za racunalnikom sedet medtem ko se dogaja
<idioterna> pa gledat
<yang> enen kviki v kliniki
<yang> aja eh
<yang> hehe
<yang> sicer je blo pa to ze posneto
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej bi pretty much isto zgledal
<yang> enmu so tut kamerco na tica montiral sem gledu dokumentarc
<yang> rofl
<idioterna> a tko se zdej temu rece
<yang> all in the name of science
<idioterna> hm sam res ze dolg nism posnel nobenih parametrov
<yang> joj kake pisem se dobr da nisem na sluzbenem wifiju
<yang> ampak ce zelijo posnet spolni odnos od znotraj se ne da drugace
<idioterna> ja pa sej odznotraj se nc ne vid
<idioterna> al je bla tut lucka zravn
<yang> ja vse
<idioterna> hm s temi novimi ledicami mocnimi bi blo kr zanimiv vidt
<idioterna> kako se vid na trebuhu ce jo not przges
<yang> a mislis da bi svetl
<yang> dab se svetu trebuh
<idioterna> bom probu pa sporocim
<idioterna> oz.
<yang> zakaj ti dajo svinceno obleko cez jajca pr rentgenu
<idioterna> ker je rentgen ionizirajoce sevanje
<yang> sej te ne morjo za stalno sterilizirat tko
<idioterna> k lahko kemicno spremeni DNA
<yang> aja
<yang> se prav da bi mel lahko poskodvano spermo in defektnegaxotroka naredu
<idioterna> ja
<yang> za kolk casa pa te lahko onesposobjo brez scita
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako to misls
<yang> ja sperma in kri se regenerirata
<yang> nehas bit radioaktivn
<yang> ucinek sevanja izgine
<idioterna> sej ti ne unic vseh spermijev
<idioterna> mislm, odvisno s cim pa kako obsevas ane
<idioterna> loh te tut ubije
<yang> ko so mi zobe slikal so mi dal tud slinckast scit
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<CrazyLemon> sperma te lohk ubije?
<idioterna> sej ni razloga da bi ti prsni kos presvetlil
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pomoje se komot utopis not, ce je je dovolj
<idioterna> ampak mislu sm ionizirajoce sevanje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna valid point
<idioterna> plavat more bit kr tezko no :)
<yang> mora bit kr nevarno z rentgenom delat sploh k ne ves ce
<yang> ce je prizgan
<idioterna> eh, ni nevarno
<idioterna> sej mas dozimeter
<yang> aha
<idioterna> pa itak una lucka not tut vidno svetlobo oddaja
<CrazyLemon> meni so zadnjič slikali prst.. pa nism dobu nobene zaščite
<idioterna> tko da dejansko vidis kam "sveti" rentgen
<yang> crazy a se ti se dvigne
<CrazyLemon> yang prst? se ja
 * CrazyLemon flips yang off
<yang> pol ni take panike haha
<idioterna> ce loh saltas si ok
<yang> se dobra urca
<yang> se kaj pametnega dogaja konec tedna
<CrazyLemon> ja..easter
<idioterna> mhm, v miru bomo loh delal
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa chocolate eggs hunt??
<idioterna> hm
<speed-> tega ni pri nas
<idioterna> ne vem
<speed-> ali? :D
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> k nism pri nas :)
<speed-> pri nas se strelja s karbidom
<speed-> samo tudi to vec ne, ker smo lenuhi :D
<idioterna> a za velko noc
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> da jezusa zbudite?
<speed-> tako
<idioterna> kr neodgovorno uresnic
<idioterna> kaj pa ce balrog vstane?
<speed-> potem smo pa itak vsi najebali ne?
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> gandalf je na drugem irc networku
<idioterna> he can help
<speed-> eh vcasih smo meli voljo, po 3 dni smo bili tam
<speed-> zdaj pa niti piknika se nikomu neda zrihtat :D
<idioterna> sej mate loh na netu piknik
<speed-> pa sem ti pravo da nismo vegani!
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> ja sej si vsak svoje zrezke k tipkovnci prnese
<idioterna> al pa cevape al karkol se ze je na pikniku
<speed-> to tak ne gre
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<idioterna> js si pa komot prnesem banane pa nutelo k tipkovnci
<speed-> pa mas piknik? :)
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> morjo se se drugi nabrat
<idioterna> da mamo piknik
<idioterna> ce mas sam je brezveze
<yang> jsm zadnic seitanove dunajske zrezke jedu kr dobr okus
<yang> speed a ste na star moped vzigal karbidov lonc ?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> mi smo bili se oldschool
<speed-> so pa malo mlajsi to delali
<yang> kako se pa ga lo oldschool vziga
<speed-> ja kak
<speed-> na ogenj
<speed-> :)
<speed-> zdaj pa kak se znajdes
<yang> nwvem jst sm iz mesta
<yang> se mi je pa fajn zdel ko sem to gledal kot otrok
<yang> ornk je pocl
<yang> je pa baje nevarno oz celo prepovedano
<idioterna> mhm, tko k marihuana.
<idioterna> for no good reason
<idioterna> ce se clovk hoce ubit al pa pohabit
<idioterna> why shouldn't he?
<CrazyLemon> mi smo karbid kr v sod od nafte dali pa eno luknjo v sodu naredili pa prižgali
<CrazyLemon> kr fajn poči ja
<idioterna> sploh kadar sod ne zdrzi pritiska
<idioterna> pa kdo dobi kak pleh v glavo
<zdobbie> #yolo
<CrazyLemon> pleh je zletel v zrak..tam cca. 50m
<CrazyLemon> weakest link and sh1t like that
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/24/microsoft-tay-ai-grounded/
<Pepelka> Microsoft grounds its AI chat bot after it learns racism
<Pepelka> »The teen-like code clearly needs some life lessons.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AYs0rajBlE
<Pepelka> There is No God at CPAC | Full Frontal with Samantha Bee | TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Can one disagreeable atheist persuade a conference of believers that their religion must be trampled and then re-trampled into dust? Watch Full Frontal with ...«
<CrazyLemon> must watch..just fyi
<zdobbie> I'll be the judge of that!
<zdobbie> "I'll think for you!" "zzing"
<idioterna> hahaha
<idioterna> lihkar sm vidu
<idioterna> na kaj je bil to retort :)
<yang> http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/24/microsoft-tay-ai-grounded/
<Pepelka> Microsoft grounds its AI chat bot after it learns racism
<Pepelka> »The teen-like code clearly needs some life lessons.«
<idioterna> old
<yang> Pozdravljeni,
<yang> nudimo delo 4 pomožnim zidarjem/tesarjem za delo v Celovcu od 10.4.2016 do konca leta. Obvezno je znanje vsaj 30% nemškega jezika. Plačana tudi nastanitev ali prevoz.
<yang> Vabljeni, da pošljete življenjepis na uros@mlvrent.com ali pokličete Uroša na 031623104.
<yang> evo ce bi se kdo rad naucil 30% nemscine na hitro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSy2DcATYUo
<Pepelka> Mo-Do - Eins Zwei Polizei - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Buy On iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/it/album/eins-zwei-polizei-ep/id285556378 Find us on: Website @ http://www.expandedmusic.com YouTube @ http://www.yout...«
<idioterna> 30% nemskega jezika?
<idioterna> se prav mors slovar prebrat do H?
<idioterna> sam pol ne prides do zwei
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH4zJ4WsGJk
<Pepelka> Zabranjeno pušenje - Neću da budem Švabo u dotiranom filmu - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Album: Das ist Walter Godina izdanja: 1984 Produkcija: Jugoton http://www.zabranjeno-pusenje.com https://www.facebook.com/ZabranjenoPusenje«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUQrKfQOzGw
<Pepelka> Mujo i Haso 2 - Svabo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mujo i Haso 2 - Svabo«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pejstni še kle tisto gospodično
<zdobbie> na https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLy0mVkoLio
<Pepelka> Jeri Ellsworth, self-taught engineer, talks about her career - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jeri Ellsworth, who keynoted at ESC Silicon Valley 2011, talks about her remarkable life and career and innovations with EE Times.«
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLy0mVkoLio
<Pepelka> Jeri Ellsworth, self-taught engineer, talks about her career - YouTube
<idioterna> aha
<Pepelka> »Jeri Ellsworth, who keynoted at ESC Silicon Valley 2011, talks about her remarkable life and career and innovations with EE Times.«
<idioterna> vidm da je ze :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna dejt a boš
<CrazyLemon> dej*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj
<idioterna> aja
<matjaz> naredu sem si svoj netflix \o/
<CrazyLemon> lies
<matjaz> to je bil zdej vikend projekt med tednom
<matjaz> pa vse dela!
<CrazyLemon> show us!
<matjaz> dej mi Plex username :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> thats private man
<CrazyLemon> you phishing me or smth
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> d00d
<matjaz> pošeral bi svoj libarary s tabo :(
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. pošeral bi lockyja z mano ane
<matjaz> naah
<CrazyLemon> ln!
<matjaz> ln
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @25/03/2016 00:24:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-25
<napsy> trese se, trese
<napsy> ne ga sreat
<slax0r> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus Final Beta Available For Download [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1rf3oeJLa_M/ubuntu-1604-xenial-xerus-final-beta.html
<CrazyLemon> prvič vidu opozorilo ki pravi "proizvod lahko škodljivo vpliva na aktivnost in pozornost otrok" :D
<dz0ny> http://www.had.si/blog/2016/03/25/iskanje-dela-na-druzbenih-omrezjih-drzava-je-prfuknjena-saj-vas-lahko-kaznuje/
<Pepelka> Iskanje dela na družbenih omrežjih / država je prfuknjena, saj vas lahko kaznuje | had blog
<Pepelka> »Živimo v letu 2016. Družbena omrežja so del našega življenja. Brez njih si večina ljudi ne zna predstavljati svojega življenja in če bi interneti umrli, bi sledilo veliko razočaranje in še večji problem, kaj početi zvečer doma, čez dan v službi, na pijači s prijatelji. Osnova za tale zapis je Žurnal (vir) in izjava tržne inšpektorice Andrejke Grlič. Iskanje dela na Facebooku, delo na črno in inšpekcija Borut Pahor / Marof Trade
<dz0ny> linkedin pa github sta prepovedana če nisi sp al pa doo :>
<CrazyLemon> In some cases, attempts to install to a hard drive that already contains a swap partition may fail in the partitioning phase.  If you encounter this, the simplest workaround is to boot to the live session, start a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) and type "sudo swapoff -a".
<CrazyLemon>      You can then start the installation from the icon on the desktop and it should proceed successfully.
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno niso pofixal vsega pa je final beta..FINAL
<CrazyLemon> At this time you should not attempt to upgrade a production desktop from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS.
<CrazyLemon> napisano z bold fontom in rdečo barvo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> I feel their pain :D
<CrazyLemon> a si tudi ti neki brejkal ? :/
<napsy> pa tut :)
<zdobersek> in *some* cases
<zdobersek> take ur chances!
<zdobbie> nova krizanka http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/pet3
<Pepelka> Dnevi slovenske drame | Križanke
<Pepelka> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Dnevi slovenske drame«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<zdobbie> aaand done!
<CrazyLemon> MVP!
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: barefoot
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> where does it end? o.O
<slax0r> saj mislim da je sam na .invalid rezervirano ki naj nikoli ne bi obstajalo al?
<CrazyLemon> it doesnt end
<CrazyLemon> .slax0r is next ?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Beta 2 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KNFeQg8JmNk/ubuntu-16-04-beta-2-released-whats-new
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.9°C @25.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% severnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:22, Kulminacija: 11:12:10, Sončni zahod: 17:24:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 25min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Flavors Make Second Beta Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n5uUMyXCmU8/ubuntu-16-04-beta-2-flavors-released
 * CrazyLemon testira N1 mail client
<msev-> a ga maš lokalno
<msev-> a ti je vseen če gre prek serverja une firme
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ping
<CrazyLemon> msev- nimam lokalno.. uporabljam kr njihov sync engine
<msev-> a nis nč paranoid
<CrazyLemon> msev- en mal :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker nimam namena kupovat vpsja samo zaradi sync enginea pol pač.. recimo da jim zaupam :D
<msev-> pač ful je lepa aplikacija
<msev-> podobno kot FeedReader za rss-je
<CrazyLemon> msev- res je..pa hitro se dodajo tudi accounti
<CrazyLemon> vse se naklika..nič ne rabiš pisat :)
<msev-> jp
<msev-> fletno
<CrazyLemon> pa zaenkrat ni crashnu.. which is good
<CrazyLemon> je pa en mal požrešn.. ~600MB RAMa porabi
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: right after .CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pa pri n1 ni mogoče prečekirat email headerjev
<CrazyLemon> which sux
<msev-> uffff
<msev-> to pa res sucka
<msev-> da tok porabi to pa ne gre nkamor
<msev-> ej a se if stavk lahko konča z else if
<msev-> a more bit nujno else nakonc
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> if je lahk samo if
<CrazyLemon> ahhhhh! pa je mogoče prečekirat email headerje
<CrazyLemon> sam je hidden option
<zdobbie> not that hidden, eh
<CrazyLemon> but it is hidden
<CrazyLemon> med datumom pa forward gumbom moraš kliknit
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Mailnag Email Notifier 1.2 Released With New IMAP Folder Chooser, New Popup Menu Layout For GNOME Shell, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/z_8UnBmPa9c/mailnag-email-notifier-12-released-with.html
<slax0r> wait, what? mail client te dejansko prisili da preko njihovih servisov syncas maile?
<slax0r> as in, imajo dostop do googla
<slax0r> da potem tebi pokazejo maile?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r seveda..dovoliš jim dostop do tvojih podatkov.. tko kot XY appov :)
<pitastrudl> [TRIGGERED]
<slax0r> ja, samo ne dostopa do mailov
<slax0r> zakaj je to sploh opcija o.O
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... z curl preverjam status kodo nekega web serverja
<Matthai> kako bi ugotovil kdaj se je status spremenil?
<Matthai> se pravi, preverjam na eno minuto, ko se koda spremeni iz 200 v 404, pošljem mail... in potem ko se spremeni iz 404 v 200 ponovno mail
<Matthai> ne pišiljam pa vmes, ko ni sprememb
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ker je to njihov produkt basically.. s tem služijo denar
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kdaj as in time?
<Matthai> ja, chekiram na 1 minuto... server pade dol in se recimo pol ure ne postavi nazaj
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne bere mailov ne..sj tudi če bi brali so encrypted
<Matthai> jaz bi rad poslal samo en mail, ne 30 mailov
<Matthai> oz dva - da je padel dol, pa na koncu da zdaj spet dela
<dz0ny> statuscake,uptimerobot ...
<dz0ny> Matthai: ^^
<Matthai> ja, ja, jaz bi rad to na RPi naredil
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jah verjetno najbl preprosto je down pa up spremenljivki pa jih spreminjaš in opazuješ za pošiljanje maila.. če je down = 1 pošlješ mail da je down..in ga pošlješ enkrat če je up = 1 pa pošlješ mail da je up..in ga prav tako pošlješ enkrat
<CrazyLemon> thats my guess anyway
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bi bilo najboljše poslat preden spremeniš spremenljivko.. in nato če je 1 ne pošiljaš več
<Matthai> ja, ampak kako v bashu nastavim spremenljivko, katere vrednost ostane tudi ko se skripta izteče?
<dz0ny> > my_status
<dz0ny> $STATUS = cat my_status
<dz0ny> $STATUS = $(cat my_status)
<Matthai> hehe, točno
<Matthai> file
<CrazyLemon> za vse openwrt ppl.. zunaj je 15.05.1 ki vsebuje security patche
<dz0ny> Matthai: drugace tole zgleda nice and easy https://github.com/maxcnunes/go-uptime-app
<Pepelka> GitHub - maxcnunes/go-uptime-app: Uptime monitor APP using React js
<Pepelka> »go-uptime-app - Uptime monitor APP using React js«
<msev-> ej
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs ip kamero
<Matthai> na RPiju, ja
<msev-> no a pol ti streama sliko na nek naslov
<msev-> kakšn je pol varnostni aspekt tega
<msev-> če bi hotu to sliko na nek dashboard k ga lokalno laufaš dat
<msev-> pač ni password protecta tm je prikazano
<msev-> kko pol veš da ne gledajo drugi iz neta
<Matthai> jaz to rešujem tako, da sem dal RPi na privat VPN
<Matthai> in nastavil firewall
<msev-> to se sliš zafrknen
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ka pa te ip kamere k jih kupš s kitajske
<msev-> kaj je fora njih
<msev-> lol :)
<pitastrudl> maš kamero
<pitastrudl> in feed pošiljaš preko interneta
<pitastrudl> ne?
<Matthai> msev-, ja, samo jaz imam dosti obsežno VPN omrežje... ene 40 naprav/userjev
<Matthai> in imamo notri razne storitve
<Matthai> to je pač dodatna storitev
<Matthai> mislim, večinoma so zadeve namenjene igranju
<Matthai> bom pa mogoče postavil nekje en RPi alarm
<msev-> a pol pač nevem če maš ful dobr nastavljen router al pa firewall pa kamera je itak prkloplena na lokalno omrežje ane
<msev-> pol ne pošilja vn
<msev-> razn če to nastavš v kšnih nastavitvah od kamere?
<msev-> al kko
<msev-> nimam še te kamere sam mal teoretično sprašujem :)
<msev-> al kako failajo uni ljudje k jim slika kamere broadcasta na net pa sploh ne vejo
<Matthai> kamera je priklopljena na RPi
<Matthai> na RPI laufa lokalno web streaming
<Matthai> RPi ima naslov 10.10.5.100 - to je privat VPN naslov
<Matthai> to pomeni, da iz drugih omrežij zadeva sploh ni dosegljiva
<Matthai> (če nisi v VPN povezan)
<msev-> seprav uni nekak omogočjo streamanje na celotni net al kko v kšnih nastavitvah v kameri, al pa pač že tko pride kamera
<msev-> uni k failajo
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> mislim, jaz sem nastavil ufw, da dovoli port 80 samo iz 10.10.5.0/24
<msev-> torej bi se to lokalno streamanje moglo nekak nastavt v nastavitvah kamere najverjetneje?
<Matthai> ostalo je blocked
<Matthai> msev-, verjetno
<Matthai> odvisno če kamera to omogoča
<msev-> telim wifi verjetno ni za zaupat ane - http://www.banggood.com/ESCAM-QF001-HD-1_0Mrga-Pan-Tilt-WiFi-Intelligent-Camera-IR-Night-Vision-Security-Camera-Support-32G-TF-Card-p-1015914.html
<Pepelka> ESCAM QF001 720P IR Night Vision IR-Cut 1.0Mrga WiFi IP Camera Pan Tilt Security Camera Support 32G TF Card Sale - Banggood.com
<Pepelka> »Only US$36.66, buy best ESCAM QF001 720P IR Night Vision IR-Cut 1.0Mrga WiFi IP Camera Pan Tilt Security Camera Support 32G TF Card sale online store at wholesale price.US/EU direct.«
<msev-> dobr ime ma ane
<msev-> escam :D
<msev-> e-scam es-cam? :D
<msev-> http://192.168.0.178:22222/snapshot.cgi?usr=xxxx&pwd=xxxx sm najdu en piše da ma tkole link npr
<msev-> pol ubistvu je password protected
<msev-> to je kul
<Matthai> dz0ny, mogoče veš tole: http://pastebin.com/U9mihwcU
<Pepelka> RPi pip - Pastebin.com
<Matthai> msev-, ja, samo je fino, da uporabljaš HTTPS
<dz0ny> Matthai: tool old pip
<dz0ny> odstrani ta pip
<msev-> aha
<dz0ny> pa namesti z python https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py
<dz0ny> python get-pip.py
<Matthai> sudo apt-get remove --purge python-pip - ne gre
<dz0ny> na vrh /usr/share/python/debpython/files.py
<dz0ny> dodaj # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<Matthai> hmm, a je to morda problem, ker imam sl encoding?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> why on earth :)
<dz0ny> misliš reč dat amš čžš znak v stringu?
<dz0ny> če počneš to moraš zapisat kot mojs_string = u'žšđ'
<Matthai> hmm, glupo :-)
<Matthai> ker v Ubuntu lokalizacija dela... sem mislil, da v Jessie tudi
<dz0ny> pa un utf v glavi
<dz0ny> ni portable koda :)
<msev-> o shizzle
<msev-> upam da pol k dobim rpi da nam mel js tut te težave
<msev-> da me bojo skripte etc napisane drugje zafrkavale
<dz0ny> Matthai: py3.4+ does not care anymore :)
<Matthai> ok, očitno sem do konca zbrejkal vse...
<CrazyLemon> če že brejkaš..brejkaj vse.. thats my moto
<Matthai> hehe, se pravi moram še s kladivom stolčt sd kartico :-)
<msev-> a ma kdo monolit2go app na fonu
<msev-> kao huda za izlete
<msev-> sam draga k žafran
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.huber.raspicast
<Pepelka> Raspicast – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<msev-> mal dumb drgač k staneta isto
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> ni cudno da dodajanje pub ssh keyov ni delalo
 * pitastrudl je imel authorized_keys kot folder in ne kot fajl
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<CrazyLemon> .gif clap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3osxY8yHdijYBl6p2w/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> danke
<matjaz> bolš to, kot da enablaš auth s keyi only, in pozabiš dat svoj key na server
 * matjaz did that last week
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> sej mas loh authorized_keys.d pa not fajl za vsak key posebi
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> :o
<idioterna> dalec najbols je da keye managas s ksnimi config management tooli
<idioterna> ansible recimo
<pitastrudl> idioterna sej nevem če bi se mi splačal uporabljat ansible če mam samo ene par keyov
<pitastrudl> tam 4 jih mam
<idioterna> splaca se ti k mas loh v gitu stanje
<idioterna> in zgodovino sprememb
<pitastrudl> gitu?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in ko mas ta proces enkrat v glavi
<pitastrudl> ne razumem povezavo
<idioterna> te bodo mel ful rajs
<idioterna> ja kako ne razumes
<idioterna> zgodovino mas shranjeno
<pitastrudl> versioning sistem uporablas za shranjevanje keyov?
<idioterna> ja
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> ne, shranjevanje konfiguracij
<idioterna> ampak tut keyi so loh vmes
<pitastrudl> ssh kofiguriacij?
<idioterna> vseh
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> itak gre za public keye, private key mas sam na kriptiranem disku svoje osebne masine
<pitastrudl> js mam plan naredit bash skripto da mi naredi backup razlicnih konfiguracij, ali tudi ansible za to poskrbi
<pitastrudl> k zaenkrat se Å¡e ucim bash
<pitastrudl> pa sm si zastavu tak cilj da se mal vec naucim
<CrazyLemon> .gif pametno polde
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<pitastrudl> rip
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: mogoce začneš z tem https://github.com/tj/stack
<Pepelka> GitHub - tj/stack: Minimalist provisioning tool written in Go.
<Pepelka> »stack - Minimalist provisioning tool written in Go.«
<dz0ny> ansible is another beast
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<pitastrudl> hvala, si bom pogledal enkrat :D
<pitastrudl> zdej se hecam z virtualboxom, sm čist pozabu kak uspostavt zadevo
<CrazyLemon> tako da naklikaš vse skupaj? :D
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: https://puphpet.com/ :D
<Pepelka> PuPHPet - Online GUI configurator for Puppet & Vagrant
<Pepelka> »Vagrant/Puppet GUI Configuration«
<dz0ny> or ansible http://phansible.com/
<Pepelka> Phansible - Create Vagrant + Ansible provisionings for PHP-based web servers
<Pepelka> »Phansible provides an easy to use interface that helps you generate Ansible Playbooks for PHP based projects.«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/PgZtz0j.gif
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> trump is so low energy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ! catalunya! no reminder! why!
<zdobbie> nisem bil dam
<zdobbie> E3 si takisto mel
<CrazyLemon> BS man! total BS!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl prašaj zdobbie pa idioterna
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ga ze usmerjamo
<CrazyLemon> upam da v pravo smer!
<pitastrudl> tko
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> kaj te majo za prvo bojno linijo
<idioterna> kdo koga
<pitastrudl> human shield
<CrazyLemon> RPG bait
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601757902
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Day of Infamy
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. This is an early implementation, so expect unfinished art work and bugs to appear. We are actively updating it.Subscribe to DOI maps:Dog Red:http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails«
<dz0ny> .sporoči todd http://www.bodieko.si/zaposlitev
<Pepelka> Zaposlitev | Bodi eko
<Pepelka> »Zaradi večjega obsega dela in razvoja podjetja, iščemo nove redne in občasne sodelavce.«
<yang> https://dangerousthings.com/shop/xnt-ntag216-2x12mm-glass-tag/
<Pepelka> xNTi [xNT Tag + Injection Kit] | Dangerous Things
<Pepelka> »13.56MHz ISO14443A & NFC Type 2 NTAG216 RFID chipsetEncased in a 2x12mm cylindrical biocompatible glass casingPre-loaded in injection syringe assemblyFully NFC Type 2 compliant - compatible with all NFC devices EU customers can order this product direct from Digiwell!«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-26
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc2TVLoxsDA
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders 'put a bird on it' at Portland rally - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A bird flew on the podium at the Bernie Sanders rally in Portland held at the Moda Center.«
<zdobbie> http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/sob3
<Pepelka> Sobotna velikonočna | Križanke
<Pepelka> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Sobotna velikonočna«
<CrazyLemon> effin bullshit..napovedali sonce pa 15°... sonca pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> kdo gledu star wars? a je za pogledat?
 * CrazyLemon not a huge star wars fan
<idioterna> bluray je uzun
<idioterna> ce je za pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna vem ja
<idioterna> tezko rect
<idioterna> jsm pogledu v ene 15 minutah
<idioterna> tole loh recem
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/angry.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ocitno je bil zelo zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie_> idioterna bo pocaku na german dub
<idioterna> doch
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11°C @26.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<idioterna> ich bin kein bandit, ich bin ein sturmtruppler!
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severozahodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:57:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:51, Sončni zahod: 17:26:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 28min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> hm kaj pa ce bi su en krog s kulesam
<idioterna> nc ne dezuje
<CrazyLemon> ni sonca
<idioterna> a ni to dobr
<CrazyLemon> ni..zakaj bi to bilo dobr
<pitastrudl> ker bo itak velik sonca polet
<pitastrudl> sej se ne mudi
<CrazyLemon> poleti bom v klimatiziranih prostorih!
<pitastrudl> indeed
<pitastrudl> zakaj moja virtualka nima ~/.ssh folderja?
<pitastrudl> pa imam instaleran ssh
<CrazyLemon> just mkdir it?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon that i shall do
<CrazyLemon> hm..sonce
<pitastrudl> in zdej pa delat!
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> vsaj mal se bom sprehodu
 * CrazyLemon gre en standardni krog koper - rižana - lazaret - koper
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> glhf
<CrazyLemon> greš zravn?
<pitastrudl> if only :D
<pitastrudl> grem v pisarno
<pitastrudl> treba pomagat neki
<pitastrudl> sej pa ne greš ti z kolseom okoli ponavadi?
<pitastrudl> kolseom*
<CrazyLemon> grem ja
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk tečeš za mano or smth :))
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> Cena za Samsung S7 je 24 x 20 eur
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 14 Cats Who Love Using Linux!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/T8kaVYnma-0/photos-of-cats-love-linux
<msev-> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg much clouds very wow
<msev-> pismo 2 ure nazaj slika
<msev-> kdaj bo nova
<msev-> we need moar sats
<idioterna> nc ni 2 ure nazaj
<yang> idioterna: O lej, LGBT refugees https://www.facebook.com/groups/431924650273051/
<Pepelka> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<idioterna> UTC je
<Pepelka> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<idioterna> yang: bei facebook anmelden?
<idioterna> ich glaube nicht, tut mir leid
<yang> jawohl
<msev-> ja kdaj pa je pool UTC :D
<msev-> 1 uro nazaj
<msev-> tko ane
<msev-> če je zj 13.20 utc
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> od jutr ob treh zjutri bo pa 2 uri nazaj utc
<idioterna> za nas
<msev-> jp to bo kul
<msev-> en dan daljši dan
<msev-> veselo
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/12400986_556936707817318_970338877073296982_n.jpg?oh=0ad269f2f3fe66dacf9cdab030cd5ad2&oe=57765DA0
<CrazyLemon> dan bo čist enako dolg :D
<yang> hm
<yang> to je bedarija
<yang> prestavljanje ure
<yang> pa itak se cist narobe prestavlja
<matjaz> to vsi pravijo
<matjaz> pa dejansko ni
<yang> ker pozimi prestavimo uro nazaj in imamo krajsi dan
<yang> namesto da bi bilo obratno
<yang> polet pa je dan predolg
<yang> itak je vseeno ali ti zjutraj prizges luc doma, al jo zvecer prizigas
<yang> pa se cel kup usklajevanj mora biti, z potniskim prometom in placilnim prometov, razne evidence itd.
<yang> V dolocenih drzavah sploh niso nikoli prestavljali ure
<yang> v dolocenih pa so to namero kasneje opustili
<idioterna> yang: kako je bedarija, ce je pa benjamin franklin to predlagu.
<idioterna> on vec ve o tem kot ti!
<yang> ni cudn da so ga ustrelil pol
<idioterna> koga?
<yang> ja tega ? al enga drucga ?
<idioterna> haha
<zdobbie_> njega je strela ustrelila
<matjaz> ti misliš JFLja :D
<zdobbie_> k je zmaja spuscu
<matjaz> JFK*
<yang> jao
<idioterna> verjetn sicer lincolna misl
<idioterna> ampak lincoln ni bil dost debel da bi ga kap
<matjaz> al ap to ja
<idioterna> zdobbie_: v patented superbattery :)
<yang> pleolitic attack
<yang> pleuritic
<yang> whatever
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> podobn k bi ga kap i guess
<yang> ma sej je bil 84 star
<yang> matjaz: zakaj mislis da je DST dober ?
<idioterna> mi ti sam pravmo da nisi tok pametn k franklin
<idioterna> zato ne smes rect da je slab
<yang> jah, jst nimam ambicije postati predsednik
<matjaz> ker se mi ne da pozimi do 9ih zjutraj po temi Å¡etat, poleti je pa zakon imet do 9ih dan
<yang> vazn, da mas rad noc ob 16h popoldan
<matjaz> pozimi mi je čisto vseeno če bi bila že ob 13ih
<idioterna> ja mislm to je tvoj argument ko "psihologi" s teoloskega faksa stresajo neumnosti o LGBT
<yang> jst pa rad pozimi spim do 9h tko da me nic ne moti ce se dan eno uro prej zacne
<idioterna> pa ko "astronavti" razlagajo kako se ne da na luno pridt
<CrazyLemon> franklin predsednik? a ga spet z lincolnom mešaš?
<idioterna> js poleti in pozimi vstajam preden se zdani
<yang> fora DSTja je samo v tem da so takrat sparali na razsvetljavi in ce so delavci ob 8h na sihtu ze imeli dan, ni bilo treba luci prizigati
<idioterna> ja, jasno
<yang> ampak je pa vseeno al ti ob 8h prizges luc al jo prizges ob 16h
<idioterna> sam ker se ti ne spoznas na te reci, ti zdej pravmo da ti ne verjamemo
<yang> za danasnje razmere
<idioterna> ker je benjamin franklin bil pametn.
<idioterna> ti pa nisi
<idioterna> on se bl spozna
<matjaz> pa predsednik je bil, baje
<CrazyLemon> česa?
<yang> 6th president
<yang> poglej si
<CrazyLemon> yang link me
<yang> of pennsylvania, se pravi guverner
<matjaz> on je bil samo v Pensilvaniji
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi predsednik
<CrazyLemon> društva ubuntu.si kolesarjev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> kul
<yang> ubuntu yellow flag carrier
<yang> yellow shirt, al karkol mate ze v biciklizmu
<idioterna> jersey.
<idioterna> new jersey.
<CrazyLemon> imam vse barve..ne sam yellow
<CrazyLemon> we are not like that
<idioterna> old jerseys smell bad.
<yang> LGBT colors
<idioterna> a si insecure about your sexuality
<yang> A ves na uni strani pise da so LGBTIQ a ves kaj to pomeni idioterna ?
<idioterna> i have no idea kero stran misls
<yang> tist k sem prej linkal
<yang> iz FBja
<idioterna> tist je bil facebook login page v nemscini
<yang> ja
<yang> K zgleda da LGBT ni zadost, morjo bit se Intersexual in Queers
<yang> short version is LGBT
<yang> to je tko kt FOSS al pa FLOSS
<idioterna> kaksna globoka filozofija
<idioterna> mislm da bom mogu neki casa razmisljat o tem
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> hehe, en tip je pastnil sliko ko je na google street view gor
<yang> Evo ravno s sprehoda
<idioterna> mazohist
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results
<Pepelka> March 26 Primary Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Pepelka> »Live election results, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<idioterna> so ze rezultati!
<idioterna> trenutno je 0:0 povosd :)
<msev-> evo yang js sm biu tut na sprehodu
<msev-> :D
<yang> kul, kok si sel dalec
<msev-> ne k je bil na začetku preslab vreme :)
<yang> aja
<msev-> pa Å¡e mal sm bolan
<yang> kle pa je blo oblacno prej, zdej se je pa sonce naredu
<msev-> ja sj tko je blo tut kle
<yang> so rekl da naj bi bile plohe danes, pa samo malo je prsilo zjutraj
<msev-> če bi vedu da bo tak dan bi šu na pokluko al pa kj :D
<msev-> mal bl konkretno
<msev-> do kšne planine
<msev-> en obdobje pozim je blo ful sonca
<msev-> ful stabilno vreme
<msev-> zj se pa skoz spreminja
<msev-> hočm sonce :D
<msev-> da se gre lahko naokol :)
<msev-> https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi
<Pepelka> GitHub - amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi: This project demonstrates how to access and test the Alexa Voice Service using a Java client (running on a Raspberry Pi), and a Node.js server.
<Pepelka> »alexa-avs-raspberry-pi - This project demonstrates how to access and test the Alexa Voice Service using a Java client (running on a Raspberry Pi), and a Node.js server.«
<msev-> pač ful dolg postopek je
<msev-> ampak pol nakonc dobiš nek java gui da pol prtiskaš da te posluša
<msev-> zj me pa zanima a se da to heknt da nebi blo treba prtisnt gumba na guiju
<msev-> da bi nevem npr pomahal pred ultrasonic senzor pa bi pol prtisnu ta gumb :D
<msev-> v virtualnem svetu notr
<msev-> :F
<msev-> cmon' djte mal msevat z mano
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mal teoretizirajte :D
<msev-> ej dz0ny, a bi loh pipe-ov skp mopidy pa pi fm?
<msev-> da bi si transmitov po hiši svoj radio
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> yang: evo, ta je zate
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAdDvCwkZeo
<Pepelka> Physics Works #WYLTKMT - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.Facebook.com/WYLTKMT Have you ever been so sure of something that you are ready to risk your life to prove it? Physics professor Walter Lewin from MIT do...«
<yang> msev-: ena k jo poznam je rekla ce grem jutr na poklljuko z njo, k gre tect na smuceh
<yang> pa sem reku da ne
<msev-> a si zmrzuh
<msev-> :D
<yang> ne, sam, nevem cel dan mi bo sel
<msev-> brb
<yang> idioterna: hehe noro
<idioterna> zakaj si pa reku da ne?
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> "cel dan mi bo sel"
<idioterna> a je tok grda al kaj
<yang> to je dober profesor fizike
<yang> da dela take experimente
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/pic/suni-kg-1.jpg
<idioterna> splaca se ti jit
<yang> imam namen iti na pokljuko enkrat poleti, pa ne zna vozit
<idioterna> ce laufa pol je zihr mocna v noge
<yang> vozi ampak slabo
<idioterna> aja rabla je enga da bi jo pelu?
<yang> ne
<yang> se kr sama voz
<yang> jaz se ne maram z drugimi vozit
<idioterna> ja sej s kolesom na pokluko rabs slabe 3 urce
<yang> mors met zimske gume k je gor sneg
<idioterna> ja, a nimas?
<yang> ne nimam zimskih
<yang> ketne mam
<yang> pa letne gume
<yang> itak je bil sam 3x sneg letos v LJ
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js mam pa zimske na biciklu
<yang> brez keten ?
<idioterna> ketno mam tut, sam ne na gumi
<idioterna> shit, sobota je
<yang> zakaj shit, saj je jutri se nedelja
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se ni zrihtal ker gre vn zurat
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> palacinke bojo spet
<idioterna> mogu bi tri ure bit na biciklu
<idioterna> ne sam eno
<ele_> Pozdravljeni
<ele_> Zanima me, če bi bili pripravljeni prevesti ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-mate (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-mate) in pa Ubuntu MATE Welcome (https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/)
<idioterna> to je kr neki dela
<idioterna> o, v launchpadu lahko to nardis
<CrazyLemon> ele_ a bi bil ti pripravljen prevesti ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-mate ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ele_> Ja vem, ampak jaz nimam nobenih izkušenj s tem, pa bi bilo fajn, če bi bilo v slovenščini
<idioterna> no dej, bom js
<CrazyLemon> ele_ naslednji vikend bo prevajalski maraton
<CrazyLemon> vabljen takrat..ti vse lepo razložimo pa svetujemo
<ele_> o fajn, kdaj pa bo?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to se bo Å¡e spremenilo..Ubuntu Software Center is no more
<CrazyLemon> ele_ soboto pa nedeljo čez cel dan :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne bomo tukaj 24/7 ampak tam proti večeru bomo pa sigurno tu
<CrazyLemon> ele_ sej bo novica enkrat drug teden.. ko se mi bo dalo napisat :)
<ele_> men bi bilo dobro, če bi bil cel ubuntu mate preveden, ampak to je potem še več tega...
<CrazyLemon> ele_ a ni čisto nič preveden?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je sploh ta ubuntu mate welcome?
<ele_> mi je pa zelo všeč in mogoče bi še koga potem naudušila ...
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-welcome-screen/1616
<Pepelka> Ubuntu MATE Welcome screen - Development Discussion - Ubuntu MATE Community
<Pepelka> »It is not finished yet, but the new Ubuntu MATE Welcome screen is taking shape. Ubuntu MATE Welcome available for testing I've published 1.0.0 release candidates for Ubuntu MATE Welcome in PPAs for 15.04 and 15.10. Please come and test, particularly the Software Install feature [smile] Ubuntu MATE Welcome won't pop up default when installed outside of Ubiquity, so you'll find it in Applications -> System -> Ubuntu MATE Welcome. Ubuntu MATE 15.04 sud
<CrazyLemon> ta welcome screen je očitno neki novega v mateu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja zdej sm ze prevedu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zato sm ti pa napisal v like dveh minutah od tvojega 'bom js'
<ele_> ja sicer je bil že v 15.10 ampak za 16.04 je še bolj prilagojen za tudi take ko nimajo ravno pojma velik, brez uporabe terminala itd...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej bo sam par stringov za popravt pol
<idioterna> zdobbie: http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/why-young-people-are-right-about-hillary-clinton-20160325
<Pepelka> Why Young People Are Right About Hillary Clinton | Rolling Stone
<Pepelka> »Listening to the youth vote doesn't always lead to disaster«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-desktop/blob/master/po/sl.po
<Pepelka> mate-desktop/sl.po at master · mate-desktop/mate-desktop · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mate-desktop - Library with common API for various MATE modules«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a prevedem vse stringe k so zdej brez
<idioterna> al se delam neumnga
<CrazyLemon> idioterna brez česa?
<idioterna> brez prevoda
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če se ti da
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/mate/MATE/
<Pepelka> MATE Desktop Environment localization
<Pepelka> »Translate MATE Desktop Environment into your own language.«
<CrazyLemon> slovenian je na 90%
<CrazyLemon> tko da neki je :)
<ele_> baje da je 90% prevedenega osnovnega Ubuntu mate, ampak Welcome je now in na drugi lokaciji v transifexu
<yang> Tole je pa kr noro http://www.graphics.stanford.edu/~niessner/thies2016face.html
<Pepelka> Face2Face: Real-time Face Capture and Reenactment of RGB Videos
<Pepelka> »Publication List for Matthias Nießner«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sm ze
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pejt pogledat
<idioterna> ele_: jsm prevedel nize, ampak to mora zdaj nekdo pregledat in spravit zraven
<CrazyLemon> in ta nekdo moram bit js?!?!
<CrazyLemon> WHY ME?!
<CrazyLemon> .gif why me
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Gdap1KQCiv5v2/giphy.gif
<idioterna> nisi se dost hitr skril
<idioterna> loh se greva pa strelat
<idioterna> pa bom pozabu na to :)
<idioterna> no sam se mal bl podrobno preberem neki
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v bistvu očitno tale mate slideshow ni moderated tko da tvoji nizi ne potrebujejo odobritve
<CrazyLemon> bom pa na hitro šel čez
<idioterna> hvala
<ele_> sori, jaz ne vem kako to poteka
<CrazyLemon> to je to
<CrazyLemon> ele_ preprosto v bistvu... prijaviš se in začneš prevajat :D
<CrazyLemon> nato prosiš nekoga da pregleda nize :)
<CrazyLemon> kot pomoč pa uporabljaš https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik in pa islovar.org
<CrazyLemon> tako da so določeni izrazi enotni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/kolesar-ni-nasel-poti-do-cilja-pomagal-mu-je-gledalec/389154
<Pepelka> Kolesar ni našel poti do cilja, pomagal mu je gledalec :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Eritrejski kolesar Mekseb Debesay, sicer član južnoafriške ekipe Dimension Data, se belgijske kolesarske dirke E3 Harelbeke ne bo rad spominjal.«
<ele_> aha, meni ponavadi delajo prevodi težave, razumem npr. v ang kaj pomeni, sam se pol ne spomnem slo besede oz traja kar neki časa
<CrazyLemon> ele_ tudi pri meni je tako če dolgo časa ne prevajam
<CrazyLemon> ampak nato padeš 'not' in gre hitro :)
<msev-> a to se pol forka pa pol prevaja pa pull request da?
<msev-> al kko se dela to
<msev-> dz0ny, mopidy-man kje si :D
<ele_> mislim, da je blo od začetka z git-a, ampak so imel več težal, pa en je original zbrisu, pol so pa šli na Transflex in se zdaj tam prevaja, tak sm js razumela
<msev-> aha na transflexu
<msev-> ok ql tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> transifex je v redu za osnovne stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli več pa grrr
<msev-> a ti prek gita delaš a kko?
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od projekta in kaj je za naredit
<ele_> verjetno zato pozneje piše kako se pregleda, če prav pride? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-translate-projects-on-transflex/4440/12
<Pepelka> [How-to] Translate projects on Transflex - Translations - Ubuntu MATE Community
<Pepelka> »@wolfman and @Aluxandria: It's not possible to see a preview of the Welcome application on Transifex, but you can still test it locally like before. Providing you have a copy/clone of the repository (a fork is not required), download the po files from Transflex like so: [image] Place them in its relevant sub-folder. E.g. data/po/chatroom/de.po Then like previously, generate the HTML translations and run Welcome with that locale: ./edgar-allan transl
<msev-> s čim se da ugotovit če prtisneš nek gumb v nekem gui-ju ker terminalski ukaz se takrt spele da bi lahko pol to v python skripto dal?
<msev-> nek java gui je
<CrazyLemon> ja..sedaj se prevaja na transflexu
<CrazyLemon> in se nato synca na github
<CrazyLemon> msev- kako veš da se terminalski ukaz takrat izvrši?
<msev-> nevem
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj pol to sklepaš :D
<msev-> coz i'm msev
<msev-> nevem
<CrazyLemon> msev- *
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> :P
<msev-> bom počakal da drugi reverse-engineerajo nemorm vse js ane :D
<CrazyLemon> jah poglej source ane
<msev-> https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi/issues/14 tuki chatamo
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka> Physical Button Instead of GUI Button · Issue #14 · amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »alexa-avs-raspberry-pi - This project demonstrates how to access and test the Alexa Voice Service using a Java client (running on a Raspberry Pi), and a Node.js server.«
<msev-> čak sj ma zgleda android kompanjon app tut
<msev-> kar pomen da se vrjetn da pol to tut s telefona
<msev-> sam ne da se mi build environmenta še za android naštimat
<msev-> aint nobody got time fo dat
<siska> msev-, z xdotool lahko pritiske na tipkovnico simuliras v X okolju
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t ker postopek za namestitev enga programa :D
<siska> xdotool key <tipka>, npr F2, control+c etc
<msev-> ja a ni zafrknen CrazyLemon
<msev-> to sam zato delajo da te matrajo k ne kupš njihovga echota
<msev-> pa si delaš diy varianto
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej echo ni tako drag..oziroma sta dve različici
<CrazyLemon> ena je 50 USD
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi
<msev-> 90
<msev-> če bi blo 50 bi se splačal
<CrazyLemon> ah..echo dot pa echo tap
<msev-> jp
<msev-> še zmerm se bl splača diyat
<msev-> za 10eur bluetooth zvočnik z 3.5mm vhodom, rpi3 k ma že wifi
<msev-> pa še mikrofon za par evrčkov
<CrazyLemon> F that.. google now je povsod :D
<msev-> amazon ma bolši integration z iot produkti
<msev-> da prek alexe pol preklaplaš zadeve
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt26Tnhdu80
<Pepelka> Hello World with Amazon Echo, Node-RED, and IBM Bluemix - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Learn how to visually create a new Amazon Echo "skill" using Node-RED on IBM Bluemix. All in just 11 minutes! Helpful links: IBM Bluemix: http://bluemix.net ...«
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi z google now..če imaš nest recimo :)
<msev-> ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pocas bo treba tut ksno dolznost opravt
<msev-> nest costs money
<msev-> Å¡e eno drugo alexo sm najdu https://github.com/ewenchou/alexa-client
<Pepelka> GitHub - ewenchou/alexa-client: Python client for Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS). http://ewenchou.github.io/blog/2016/03/20/alexa-voice-service/
<Pepelka> »alexa-client - Python client for Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS). http://ewenchou.github.io/blog/2016/03/20/alexa-voice-service/«
<msev-> zj sm jih že 3 najdu
<msev-> folk je podivjal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna da generalmajor o\
<CrazyLemon> msev- počaki kak mesec dva
<CrazyLemon> bo google dal neki novega vn
<CrazyLemon> ki bo verjetno google now varianta
<msev-> čak to tut vem kko se bo imenoval
<idioterna> jawohl herr hauptsturmuberfuhrer se napise
<idioterna> se gruppen manjka vmes nekje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna majne dojč niht gut
<msev-> ta njihov framework
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<msev-> HsbColor currentColor(0.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f); kko ugotovim kera barva je tole
<lynxlynxlynx> odpri kak color picker in vstavi noter 0,1,1 al pa 0,100,100 - karkoli je maksimum
<lynxlynxlynx> pa hsb == hsv
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nein, me ni blo
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> bernie called for alaska, washington
<idioterna> > 75:25
<msev-> ja to je to sj pol sm ugotovu
<msev-> da je kao 100%
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-27
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moll5e0KmxI&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Madison, WI Speech: Bernie Finds Out He Won Washington - YouTube
<Pepelka> »During the Madison, WI speech on 3/26/2016, Bernie finds out on stage that he is declared the winner of Washington. He shares the news with his supporters.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> evo vidm, da je sla ura avtomatsko naprej
<pitastrudl> ja sm se zbudu tm okol pol devetih pa ni blo neki prav
<CrazyLemon> what was wrong? :/
<CrazyLemon> mokra postla?
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/v/t1.0-9/12794645_890332474398430_8642805419437122315_n.jpg?oh=d4d182d5ba693a363d8a63c48b010706&oe=5777F6F6
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja, sm te sanju
<pitastrudl> :$
<pitastrudl> #nohomo
<CrazyLemon> <3
<pitastrudl> <3
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa kr rage quital :(
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @27.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:31, Kulminacija: 11:11:33, Sončni zahod: 17:27:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 32min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> y no sun god..y
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @27.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% zahodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:52:03, Kulminacija: 11:08:17, Sončni zahod: 17:24:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 32min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Rudno polje (1344m): 6°C @27.03.2016 9:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% južni veter 1.38 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:53:56, Kulminacija: 11:10:21, Sončni zahod: 17:26:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 32min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Jaz sem bil ob dveh pokonc, pol je blo par na enkrat 4
<dz0ny> wtf
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> kr dobr je zapihal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..zaspal si vmes..d0h
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> well that star wars movie is long
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..ocena? za tisti del ki ga nisi prespal :D
<dz0ny> 5/7
<dz0ny> I was looking for less teen drama
<dz0ny> holding hands was cringy
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.22 Pencils In a Release Date  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/R2ULXv_JCc0/gnome-3-22-release-date
<CrazyLemon> začela se je sezona alergij.. yay
<yang> za tiste ki imajo alergije
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sigh
<idioterna> dz0ny: holding hands?
<idioterna> misls uno k se za roko vlecejo po puscavi :)
<yang> dz0ny: Ready you are, my not so young Padawan
<yang> Za Linuxtage/Graz pa niso uredil javnega zbiranja za PGP kljuce...
<yang> Heh noro
<yang> En tip je raztalal 1 BTC na IRCu
<yang> jst sem dobil 0.1 BTC
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a gledaš? roglič prvi! :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ha?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie catalunya ffs!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 2. je bil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..prvi je bil..ker je bila menjava
<zdobbie> ksna menjava?
<CrazyLemon> jah on pa tist rus se menjata ane :D
<zdobbie> zakaj bi se menjala?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just because
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a ti posnetek gledas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol.. čist možno
<CrazyLemon> TNX FOR SPOILERS ANE!
<zdobbie> YOU'RE FUCKING WELCOME
<CrazyLemon> FUCKING PRICK!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pazljivo glej, kako bo Roglic celotno stvar zajebu v zadnjih 200m :D
<zdobbie> well, zadnjih ~5km kazejo sam glavnino, ona dva spredi sploh ne pokaze
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> škoda..če bi šel po desni..ga rus ne bi vidu
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon preveri če je roglič na tviterjih
<zdobbie> ce je mudel sedel na top tubeu, ko je rus sel mim sprintat
<zdobbie> ne vem, mogoc je mel kroge narobe prestete in je mislu, da se ni konc
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm vidu ja..mogoče je mislu da bo rus počakal :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi če bi pol v šprintu šel po desni ga prehitet..bi zmagal ker je rus zadnjih 20m pred ciljem kr nehal šprintat
<zdobbie> http://www.teamlottojumbo.com/cycling-news/roglic-second-in-volta-a-catalunyas-final-stage
<Pepelka> News > Roglic second in Volta a Catalunya’s final stage
<Pepelka> »Primoz Roglic finished second in the final stage of the Volta Cyclist a Catalunya today in Spain. The Slovenian Team LottoNL-Jumbo rider escaped out of the original breakaway with team-mate Koen Bouwman and rode free with Alexey Tsatevich (Team Katusha). Tsatevich, though, won the sprint.«
<CrazyLemon> očitno mu ustreza ta profil..mal gor mal dol
<zdobbie> talent je
<CrazyLemon> škoda za mohoriča..
<zdobbie> kje je on dirku?
<CrazyLemon> sploh nism vidu kdaj sta ga prehitela
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako kje..catalunya
<CrazyLemon> spredaj je bil dolgo časa
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> nisem gledu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/matmohoric/posts/1700194483596677
<Pepelka> Matej Mohorič - It was a very tough week here in Volta a... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »It was a very tough week here in Volta a Catalunya. Gave it a shot today, unfortunately didn't have the legs to finish it off.Congratulations to my...«
<zdobbie> koncno je zacel migat
<CrazyLemon> jp.. kr dobro mu je šlo glede na to da je prva (?) dirka po poškodbi
<yang> o tadej
<CrazyLemon> !g odpiralni časi
<Pepelka> Odpiralni Časi http://odpiralnicasi.com/
<CrazyLemon> a jutri se dela ali ne?
 * CrazyLemon needs pills
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenga podatka za lekarne
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 13.km  V od METLIKE @27/03/2016 19:51:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.49+E
<tadej> o yang
<tadej> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> tadej
<tadej> kako smo?
<CrazyLemon> bili bi odlično če me ne bi alergije matrale :)
<tadej> CrazyLemon: kaj ma clarkson ze kako serijo? :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej snemajo Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> bo pa na amazonu..ž
<tadej> mnde bo tud na partisu :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej a je partis kupu pravice ? kul :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/begunska-kriza/prebezniki-prvic-preckali-zeleno-mejo-na-obali/389211
<Pepelka> Prebežniki prvič prečkali zeleno mejo na Obali :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<tadej> itak :)
<Pepelka> »Na meji s Hrvaško med Sečovljami in Dragonjo, kjer ni postavljene ograje, je okoli 15. ure mejo prestopila skupina prebežnikov, štirje odrasli in dva otroka.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si gledal deadpool?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<zdobbie> MVP je ze not
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'll pass
<msev-> Velik pirhov
<msev-> Vmes haha
<msev-> Vsem*
<CrazyLemon> ker beden ending pri star wars
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nism gledal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja, staring like 2 min
<pitastrudl> js morm tut Å¡e pogledat
<pitastrudl> sometime soon i guess
<matjaz> deadpool je awesome
<matjaz> batman v superman tudi
<matjaz> daredevil sem pa danes pojedel 6 epizod
<CrazyLemon> a je deadpool good quality?
<matjaz> v kinu je bil ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si obseden s kinom!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> ne spomnim se, kdaj sem nazadnje gledal film doma
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdo! :D
<matjaz> naah, kino je awesome
<CrazyLemon> said some guy in 1960s
<CrazyLemon> Registered : Mar 29 18:09:01 2009 (7y 0w 0d ago)
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> what are the odds for that to happen :D
<CrazyLemon> čist slučajno vidim na enem kanalu kako preveriš info o nicknameu
<CrazyLemon> in ravno 7 let odkar sm na freenodeu :D
<matjaz> kako pa preveriš?
<matjaz> also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<CrazyLemon> /msg nickserv info matjaz
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> Registered : Feb 02 21:35:46 2011 (5y 7w 6d ago)
<matjaz> I see
<CrazyLemon> not bad!
<matjaz> točno toliko časa uporabljam arch
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> Registered : Aug 03 20:42:58 2005 (10y 34w 1d ago)
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> ChanServ- 2     CrazyLemon             +AFORVefiorstv       (#ubuntu-si) [modified 6y 35w 0d ago, on Jul 27 14:43:16 2009]
<CrazyLemon> kr hitro sm postal founder :D
<matjaz> nooice, we bow to thee!
<CrazyLemon> ty ty
<matjaz> glih danes sem ponevedoma zajadral na ubuntu.si
<matjaz> a samo ti pišeš novice? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..tudi andrej m. včasih kaj napiše
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako pa to da si ponevedoma zajadral na našo stran? a boš switchal z archa? :P
<matjaz> ne ne, ubuntu iso sem iskal, vrgel "ubuntu" v google, pa je bil ubuntu.si prvi in sem kliknil :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> večina prometa na ubuntu.si je z windows 10 pa chrome browserjem :)
<matjaz> zanimivo :D
<matjaz> točno tako sem šel jaz gor :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..hvala za tvoj fingerprint.. zdj bom najdu Å¡e IP :P
<matjaz> ni bil moj :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm :p
<CrazyLemon> t-2 :p
<matjaz> ko bi bil vsaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ostane samo Å¡e lj kabel pa kate wing :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ura je čas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> in čas je ura
<matjaz> ln!
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-20
<speed-> morgen
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/bbccomedy/videos/10154353535796778/
<jabuk> BBC Comedy - Guys, is dressing provocatively in expensive...
<jabuk> Guys, is dressing provocatively in expensive suits whilst having too much much to drink causing you to get mugged? 🤔👉http://bbc.in/2meR7Tl
<speed-> ijo ijo ijo
<speed-> jutri pridejo zadeve
<speed-> \o/
<speed-> se samo 1x idem spat haha :D
<idioterna> kaj si kupu
<speed-> kompjuter
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da ne mors bit od drugega tako vesel
<idioterna> a si ryzena
<speed-> ne
<speed-> 7700k
<speed-> jebes amd
<speed-> Intel for life :)
<idioterna> 7700k sm tut js ja, sam je shitty for many reasons
<idioterna> za igrice je ok i guess
<speed-> zakaj je shitty? :D
<idioterna> https://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf
<speed-> resno
<speed-> to naj zdaj skos berem :D
<idioterna> ce bos igrce spilal ni panike
<idioterna> ce se bos sel karkoli resnega se pa splaca prebrat
<speed-> delal bom tudi
<speed-> ves da :D
<speed-> to je delavski masin ne igricarski!
<idioterna> farbaj ti koga druga!
<zdobersek> nas naus!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6oHigzVvPw
<jabuk> The Big BossRace: Brahma rooster chicken 超大型公雞 世界真奇妙 - YouTube
<speed-> idioterna ves
<speed-> trenutno mam doma Q9550
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no laptop je neki i7 samo niti nevem tocno kaj
<speed-> samo nucal sem ga glih 2x
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> helow :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<speed-> jo slax0r
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!
<speed-> sasa84 zadnjic si me pitala ce hodim na hrvasko k zobarju, ja :D
<speed-> Also, I am metal free \o/ :D
<zdobersek> na hrvaskem se kr les koristijo za file?
<slax0r> idioterna: je kak tl;dr kje na voljo?
<sasa84> speed-, ja, jaz sem si vse zrihtala lansko leto... ampak tukaj v slo. 2 inlaya/onlaya, stare ven
<zdobersek> tl;dr: we're fucked eh
<idioterna> slax0r: ja basically mas v vseh intel arhitekturah od haswella naprej locen koprocesor k ma dostop do vsega in se ga ne da izkljucit
<speed-> sasa84 kaki inlay onlay
<slax0r> idioterna: in to me mora skrbet zato ker?
<idioterna> slax0r: ki laufa binary firmware ki ga ne mores sam poganjat
<speed-> nimam pojma ka je to :D
<speed-> slax0r tocno to je tudi moje vprasanje
<idioterna> slax0r: ker bo prej ali slej kaksen hypervisor exploit ko bo v protected memory pisal skozi ta engine
<speed-> zakaj bi se mogel clovek sekirat zaradi tega
<idioterna> moral!
<sasa84> inlay/onlay itd... to so keramične plombe.
<speed-> aja
<idioterna> o sasa84
<speed-> nimam tega
<speed-> aparat sem mel leto pa pol
<speed-> za en pofukan zob
<speed-> pa zdaj morem do petka bit pameten
<idioterna> no js grem s kolesom
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> srecno!
<speed-> da si ne zjebem kaj :D
<speed-> to bo tezka sicer! :)
<sasa84> jaz sem mogla dat, ker sem imela 1x gronulom...pa so mi hotel spult, pol pa sem Å¡la Å¡e nekam drugam privat
<slax0r> idioterna: meh :) pa srecno :)
<speed-> jaz sem dobo implant
<speed-> samo v petek mi ga komaj notri dajo
<speed-> zdaj mam nekega plasticnega zaleplenega :D
<sasa84> ja ja, da se kao kost nek navadi :)
<speed-> ne aparat sem mel gor
<speed-> pa so mi v petek komaj dol vzeli
<speed-> pa mere vzeli
<speed-> drugace ja implant dobis notri pa ene 3 mesece pustijo
<slax0r> monday \o/
<msev--> to bi zihr kšn italijan s porsche cayennom pa hudo medicinsko sestro ti pršu ta zob narest :D
<msev--> hahaha
<speed-> jaz ne verjamem italjanom :)
<zdobbie> racist
<speed-> malo pa ze
<speed-> nimam rad stajercov kaj sele italjane haha
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> whoa there
<slax0r> :O
<sasa84> hellou idioterna  :)
<speed-> jah
<speed-> pa kaj bom tajil
<speed-> taki smo :D
<speed-> prekmurje republika pa to
<speed-> mi bi tudi zid delali :D
<msev--> a iz paradižnikov pa buč
<msev--> pa vmes bo kakšna gibanica za zafilat
<msev--> :D
<speed-> cisti beton
<speed-> po sredini mure
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to bi se trump vlozo :D
<sasa84> speed-, sam zdobersek je fejst fant a veš!
<zdobersek> mhm!
<speed-> je?
<speed-> nevem
<sasa84> RES!
<sasa84> pa zdobbie je tud fajn :P
<speed-> ne ne saj je vredu
<speed-> skrbi da sem razumljen na tem kanalu :D
<zdobersek> menda pa je!
<speed-> ja ja saj si vredik
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ka je limun
<speed-> si dobo ze zadeve ?
<speed-> :)
<speed-> neee
<speed-> jao :D
<zdobbie> a te je sram te +v druzbe?
<speed-> my voice shall be heard!
<zdobersek> and we will try to translate it!
<speed-> :)
<Limona> ola
<speed-> wie getz
<zdobersek> wie staehtz
<speed-> nicht steahtz!
<slax0r> kaj ma kdo od vas mogoce montazno hiso?
<zdobbie> mhm, 2
<slax0r> postavli novo, al kupili?
<zdobbie> na novo
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/FxtwMTc.jpg
<slax0r> -.-
<zdobbie> oprosti :>
<zdobbie> mtka jo ma
<CrazyLemon> he got you..he got you real good
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> kaj zdej
<idioterna> ste ze zazgal intele
<idioterna> ce ja, pol morm obvestit, da majo AMDji isti problem :)
<speed-> lol
<speed-> se pravi, se vedno se najbolj splaca bit brez cpuja '
<idioterna> sasa84: dej mal razloz kje si bla k si manjkala
<speed-> oz. najbolj varno
<idioterna> sasa84: ce ne ti bomo mogl dat neopravicene
<idioterna> speed-: ja, sam plato pa bicikl.
<sasa84> idioterna, kaj naj ti rečem... fax, polno nekega dela...pa še za 1 leto sem prisstala v vezi :P
<speed-> zdaj pa ni faxa ni dela pa ni zveze in je tu
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> sasa84: pa sej to ni slabo
<sasa84> haha speed- :D
<idioterna> sasa84: upam da si se v vezi, pa da je fino, ce pa nis pa da bos cimprej spet
<idioterna> glede faksa pa ne morm komentirat, k mam zlo mesana mnenja :)
<Limona> kaj amd ga pufa?
<Limona> tanovi?
<sasa84> ne, nisem več... tako da lahko spet jagam CrazyLemon , zdobersek, dz0ny ,... :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moram js bit na prvem mestu? :(
<slax0r> cuz ya crazy
<CrazyLemon> .gif but i don't wanna
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/kRvVtzlTWZOj6.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti boš vedno prva ljubav a veš :P
<matjaz> tole je pa že debata za msev--
<matjaz> da spet malo dušo izlije
<speed-> :))
<msev--> opa :D
<msev--> ma ja te lubice sam izkoriščajo me
<msev--> sam one-night-standi js pa iščem troo love
 * speed- slaps matjaz around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> you summoned him!
<msev--> the msev has risen
<matjaz> my bad, sorry guys (and gal)
<sasa84> msev--, sam skenslej babo, ki te izkorišča
<Limona> pa eni majo radi da se jih malo izkorsica :P
<speed-> pa koliko je cuti
<speed-> ga vse izkoriscajo
<speed-> VSE
<speed-> :)
<msev--> troo
<msev--> sj sm jih že skenslal
<CrazyLemon> ne no.. koga boš pa pelal v avstrijo na kitiča pol?!
<msev--> ena je zj v igri...sam ta zgleda celo dobra po duši
<msev--> bomo vidl če bo ratal
<speed-> v avstrijo na kitica? :D
<speed-> waaaaaat
<sasa84> đizs krajst!
<CrazyLemon> speed- its his signature move!
<speed-> MILE bo ovdje?!
<speed-> to moremo iti :D
<sasa84> lol
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> mas ze karto?
<sasa84> a pol je še živ? :P
<sasa84> .yt plavo ciganko
<jabuk> Mile Kitic - Plava ciganka - (Audio 2001) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4MmTHN40Q4
<slax0r> speed-: wut?!
<metalcamp_> this... channel
<msev--> evo vidm da sašo zanima da bi šla zravn :D
<slax0r> kaksno karto?
<msev--> se boš lahko z mojo raketo (avto) pelala :D haha
<idioterna> mene baba ze 17 let izkorisca, js pa njo, pa se mava oba fino.
<sasa84> to je edin komad, ki ga poznam :P
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa si jo ž
<sasa84> msev--, kakšen avto pa imaš?
<CrazyLemon> že kdaj peljal na kitiča*?
 * sasa84 plehp***
<idioterna> ne vem kuga je to
<slax0r> speed-: slabo ti je mogoce? :D
<slax0r> jebo te kitic...
<idioterna> sasa84: u a mas pleh
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> sasa84: tle mamo enga starga dedata k s cizo okol hod pa pobira pleh
<idioterna> ce hocs ti dam cifro
<slax0r> idioterna: btc je ze 200?
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> slax0r: ni se cist
<idioterna> slax0r: ubistvu je tocno tam k je bil vcerej
<msev--> sasa84, RCZ
<msev--> :D
<msev--> google it, 6s od 0 do 100 :Dđ
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/obalna-cesta-se-dokoncno-poslavlja-od-motornega-prometa/417734
<slax0r> msev--: rczja vozis?
<jabuk> Obalna cesta se dokončno poslavlja od motornega prometa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Večletna prizadevanja obalnih občin za zaprtje obalne ceste med Izolo in Koprom so obrodila sadove, saj se ta del slovenske obale ob 11. uri zapira za promet. Pas neposredno ob morju, t. i.
<idioterna> msev--: wat
<idioterna> msev--: 6s?
<sasa84> msev--, sem Å¡la guglat Å¡e preden si reku :P
<msev--> ne sj nevem če ma 6s pomoje sm napačn poguglal
<CrazyLemon> wait wat? msev-- čaki mal a si pol frizer al kaj za en poklic opravljaš?
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: je blo včeraj po poročilih. noice
<idioterna> msev--: clio ma 10s, pa ga dobis zastojn, ce podpises da bos ti placu unicenje
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ aye :)
<slax0r> 0-60mph 7.4
<idioterna> kups dva cliota pa je 5s!
<msev--> no tok :D
<slax0r> 200 konjski seveda
<slax0r> 150 8-8.7
<slax0r> dizel 8.4
<idioterna> a neb rajs teslo obodu
<slax0r> 266 konjski 5.7
<idioterna> tesla ma pod 3s
<msev--> ampak lahko ga čipiram pa zamenjam izpušn sistem za športnga pa se bo znižal :D
<CrazyLemon> pa stane sam ..10 cliotov!
<msev--> nimam Å¡e dnarja za teslo sm vse zagonu za tega :D
<idioterna> http://www.jekloruse.si/rocno-orodje/vrtno-orodje/teslo/
<jabuk> Teslo | Jeklo Ruše
<idioterna> ni lih drago
<jabuk> izdelano iz visokokakovostnega jekla (Ck45); kovano; kaljeno; ročno brušeno in polirano; nasajeno na bukov ročaj.Vsestransko orodje pri vrtnarskih…
<msev--> sm pa dobu ful dobr deal pol cnej k nov, kupu od direktorja od Peugeota SLO
<msev--> pa sam 3000 km je mel hehe :D
<speed-> pff
<speed-> slax0r kak si beden
<zdobbie> zakaj rusijo jeklo?
<speed-> slax0r to bo celi balkan tam :D
<sasa84> bukov ročaj??? zakaj pa ne lipa? je lažja!
<zdobbie> Martin Krpan would recommend!
<sasa84> indid!
<slax0r> speed-: pff
<slax0r> ko bojo maidni v blizini mi javi
<slax0r> pes letim
<slax0r> ne pa na kitica jebote
<msev--> tko da pol k bomo piknik organiziral morte dobr dostop zame zrihtat, če ne bom mogu z drugim avtom pridt :D
<slax0r> to je kot da bi zeno poslusal pet
<slax0r> kvaliteta je ista
<slax0r> :D
<msev--> slax0r, a rajš na Milico
<speed-> lol
<speed-> saj upam da ves da te jebem
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: pri tebi se nikdar ne ve
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ej
<speed-> pa jaz sem rocker po dusi
<msev--> slax0r, sj mam tut Rammsteine v avtu zate
<msev--> če si nek rocker :D
<slax0r> rammstein so bili zakon...nekdaj
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj je kitic
<slax0r> zaj so pa kar neka
<slax0r> idioterna: kitice, pesmi so ponavadi sestavljene iz njih
<idioterna> slax0r: sej zdej jih zanimivi ljudje coverajo
<idioterna> slax0r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drh1TxZ3v4k
<slax0r> idioterna: interesting
<idioterna> no al pa nina hagen tut uredu zapoje
<idioterna> unga seemanna
<sasa84> <slax0r> to je kot da bi zeno poslusal pet
<sasa84> <slax0r> kvaliteta je ista
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ma to so vsi ti juznjaki tak
<slax0r> nekaj zavijajo
<slax0r> kot da bi jih vlacil za privatne predele telesa
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> jaz poznam sam 1 komad od kitiča
<sasa84> ć
<sasa84> raj bi Å¡la na ramme kot mileta :D
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to je muzika
<idioterna> ne, ubistvu je nism pelu na to
<msev--> slax0r, men je kul "Feuer frei", "Du hast" pa "Ohne dich" kdr mam "oči pune tuge" zarad kšne bejbe :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če spada pod kategorijo 'muzika' ampak ja..naj bi bila
<idioterna> na godspeed you black emperor sm jo pelu
<slax0r> msev--: buck dich
<idioterna> tle sva bla
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFTMzUcMX2A
<jabuk> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Mladic (live @ Kino Šiška, Ljubljana) - YouTube
<jabuk> GY!BE live Ljubljana, 14. 11. 2012 http://cstrecords.com/gybe/
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si jo peljal na MLadiča!
<idioterna> mhm.
<msev--> ma ne sj balkan predstavlja samo 1/4 moje knjižnice v avtu :D...pa še tukaj so kšni nežni komadi ala Saša Kovačevič al kko mu je že ime :D
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> balkan ma tok kvalitetne muzike
<idioterna> vi pa zmer najvecji sodr najdete
<sasa84> jaz imam pa trenutno v avtu... stinga, depeche mode, kings of leon, iggy pop, mariza, george michael...
<msev--> I think its amazing :D
<idioterna> js mam na kolesu pis vetra.
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIri9YLHpOg
<jabuk> Big Booty Bitches by @ALostPeople (reposted cuz u asked us too :) - YouTube
<jabuk> Two guys in the studio Available on ITUNES!!!! - https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/big-booty-bitches/id371237068 Mp3 version - http://bit.ly/ktnyg5 www.faceb...
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2teJj7vNaQw
<jabuk> Bajaga i Instruktori Vidi sta sam ti uradio od pesme mama - YouTube
<jabuk> Vidi šta sam ti uradio od pesme mama Vidi šta sam ti uradio od pesme ja Promenio je,okrenuo je, sad više nije tako dosadna Vidi šta sam joj uradio od pesme j...
<idioterna> al pa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOf47Iv2Zo
<idioterna> ce hocte nove stvari
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5YSMIKlwLw
<jabuk> Hellcats ~ Heavy Metal....\m/ Female Heavy Metal Band\m/ - YouTube
<jabuk> Purchase the new Divja Pot 2013 album at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HELLCATS-Warrior-princess-English-lyrics-ALBUM-CD-/231113516025 http://www.facebook.com/he...
<slax0r> tote bi sel enkrat gledat
<CrazyLemon> 'nove stvari'.. 2013!
<idioterna> no al pa boban cocak
<idioterna> cocek.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=631QHs-4s3s
<jabuk> Boban Markovic - Pobednicki cocek // Trubaci Balkan - YouTube
<jabuk> » Boban Markovic - Pobednicki cocek « SUBSCRIBE : http://goo.gl/VcFtFy -------------------------------------------------- Boban Markovic Orkestar : https://w...
<idioterna> to najbl razpizdi SDSovce
<msev--> nightwishe, queene, od satyricona tut ene komad haha to spice it up...
<msev--> aja a prov ta dotičn komad idioterna :D
<msev--> haha
<idioterna> ne, te srbski cigani
<idioterna> k majo top music
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> sej je en video iz enga filma
<msev--> .yt shantel disko partizani
<jabuk> Shantel - Disko Partizani https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc2TLJFKazs
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XbzZhAmwtE
<jabuk> Goran Paskaljevic - La Polveriera - YouTube
<idioterna> tlele
<jabuk> Bure Baruta, La Polveriera di Goran Paskaljevic
<idioterna> kva jih dobr gledajo akademiki
<idioterna> k majo cist stolcen pleh
<msev--> idioterna posluša sam troo trubače
<idioterna> no sej tut troo harmonkarje
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4w5LXN4as4
<jabuk> Trioahattalaha - Duo Stimmhorn - YouTube
<jabuk> Duo Stimmhorn bei Sprudel Sprudel und Musik 2009
<idioterna> al pa tale
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEOjQt98SH4
<jabuk> Kimmo Pohjonen - "Regenerator", Live at WOMADelaide 2012 - YouTube
<jabuk> Kimmo Pohjonen Official YouTube Channel. Kimmo Pohjonen - "Regenerator" live at WOMADelaide 2012 Sound by Tuomas Norvio Lights by Antti Kuivalainen
<speed-> mater kak spamate :D
<speed-> clovek gre na cik pa je za par A4 !
<Limona> jao
<Limona> ka te tu poslusate
<slax0r> speed-: simple, ne it na cik
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> slax0r jah
<speed-> ce pa me delodajalec sili
<speed-> da morem pol ure zagonit v prvih sestih :D
<speed-> not my fault!
<sasa84> speed-, +1
<Limona> speed- ze dobil masino? :)
<speed-> Limona ne
<speed-> pise da jutri
<speed-> ti?
<Limona> nisem se dobil potrdila
<speed-> vse si isto vzel kak jaz?
<Limona> speed- ja edino kisto sem se vzel extra
<Limona> pa ventilatorje
<speed-> saj jaz sem tudi ventilatorje vzel
<speed-> kisto pa sem ze presraufal cez vikend
<speed-> tak da samo cakam
<speed-> da pride :D
<Limona> ti si preko paypala placal?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> banke
<slax0r> jaz sem pa tega kupil vceraj https://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/414/3-Box-Parts.jpg :)
<speed-> :D
<Limona> ja isto, pa se niso poslali potrdila
<sasa84> hm hm... lakota me je zgrabila :D
<speed-> meni so naslednji dan
<speed-> to si ti nekim pakistancem placal :D
<zdobersek> kaj boste s temi PCji?
<speed-> Scheduled Delivery:
<speed-> Tuesday, 21/03/2017, By End of Day
<speed-> tak pise!
<zdobersek> za igre, al maste to za kaksne mline na muri upravljat?
<speed-> jutri bomo valda rekord meli
<speed-> graz - kuca
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdobbie no no
<speed-> to se kupuje za naslednjih 10 let!
<speed-> :)
<Limona> lol
<zdobersek> torej planiraste hidroelektrarne ?
<msev--> haha
<msev--> a se je tok pridelek žita povečal da rabte zj večje predelovalne obrate :D
<idioterna> Limona: kaj pa ti poslusas? :)
<idioterna> joj slax0r
<msev--> Atomik Harmonik posluša :D
<idioterna> a sm ze pokazu kako sm se js nategnu
<idioterna> ko niso mel box coolerja na zalogi
<polz> idioterna: nehej rajcat pa pokaž :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/pipi-in-melkijad.jpg
<idioterna> kupu sm en random hladilnik
<idioterna> no, pol je pa tole prslo.
<polz> ja... a ni fajn? Vsaj bl al mn tih zgleda
<idioterna> ja tih je res
<idioterna> sam lih pol centimetra manka
<idioterna> pa bi mogu v havbo lukno nardit
<speed-> ti hladilniki so prizadeti
<speed-> eno kisto sem glih v soboto razmetaval z podobnim sranjom
<idioterna> takole
<idioterna> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--qK_Kz6_i--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/18n65lkcukz11jpg.jpg
<speed-> katastrofa!
<polz> men se pa taki ventilatorji zdijo fjan, k že zarad materiala vsaj delno držijo ceno
<polz> pol kile barvnih kovin je le pol kile barvnih kovin
<polz> sploh, če jih dobiš na odpisu :)
<msev--> polz je pravi scavanger
<Limona> idioterna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0YYoo6oFoU
<Limona> sicer pa na sploh bol chill komade
<Limona> se posebej ker rabim chill med programiranjem :)
<zdobbie> you've come to the right channel!
<idioterna> hm to se mi ful ne slis chill :)
<idioterna> Limona: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et_lDyRymrw mi je bl za programirat :)
<yang> Hiplet, the next fashionable thing
<yang> http://sendvid.com/8nlzo1gv
<jabuk> Hip hopballet YupIt's called Hiplet, and the dancers at the Chicago Mul1663242990644794 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<idioterna> ta sendvid je poln malicious javascripta
<speed-> :)
<speed-> internet je hoces rect
<Limona> idioterna pa da, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKFDYdaSyng trenutno
<Limona> ja tak nekak ponavadi
<Limona> mogwai pa hammock
<Limona> so mi zakon :)
<Limona> samo to ni za v avto :P
<zdobersek> kako ne?
<zdobersek> .yt mogwai auto rock
<jabuk> Mogwai - Auto Rock https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLFd6k1BHDk
<idioterna> mogwai so top
<idioterna> to js na biciklu poslusam, sam ker ne smem met slusalk si sam v glavi predvajam :)
<zdobersek> ne smes?
<zdobersek> po cesti se tud ne sems vozt, ce je zraven kolesarska
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrIRcB0x4iU
<idioterna> ta komad.
<jabuk> Mogwai - How to Be a Werewolf (in Thirty Century Man) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe To Sub Pop's YouTube Channel http://www.youtube.com/user/subpoprecords "How to Be a Werewolf" from Mogwai's 2/15/11 release Hardcore Will Never Die...
<idioterna> zdobersek: ne smem, ce hocem ziv ostat
<zdobersek> jst mam samo v desnem usesu
<idioterna> aja ne js hocm stereo poslusat
<idioterna> vozila za mano
<Limona> pa ne te lol :D
<Limona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNvhly-N-1c
<jabuk> Mogwai - I Know You Are But What Am I - YouTube
<jabuk> Fan-made music video for "I Know You Are But What Am I" by "Mogwai" from the album "Happy Songs For Happy People"
<yang> ta mogwai je neki produciral za madonno
<yang> al je bil en drug
<idioterna> mogwai so band
<idioterna> skotski
<yang> pol sem neki zamesal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/leave-me-alone.jpg
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> mja kr zakon so
<Limona> pa hammock tudi
<Limona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itlc4VEAfys
<jabuk> Hammock - Floating Away in Every Direction - YouTube
<yang> Mirwais je tust rmxer
<yang> tist
<msev--> o najs Limona js mam tut rd elektroniko :D deadmau5 pa to :D
<msev--> boga miš mrtva pa to :D
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZYl9FxGodI
<jabuk> Best of Powerwolf - YouTube
<jabuk> DISCLAIMER: All right go to their respective owners. 0:00 Amen and Attack 3:55 Night of the Werewolves 8:25 Die Die Crucify 11:25 Christ and Combat 15:04 We ...
<Limona> msev-- hehe, pa ja na zalost jih ni dosti tadobrih :)
<Limona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc
<jabuk> Deadmau5 - Ghosts n Stuff - YouTube
<jabuk> BRAND NEW deadmau5
<zdobbie> 'BRAND NEW'
<Limona> :D
<Limona> je pa zakon komad
<Limona> ni kje
<zdobbie> mhm
<Limona> aja linukasi
<Limona> kako zapakiras aur paket
<Limona> za archlinux
<Limona> oz naredis
<speed-> bill für immer!
<Limona> meh, tecno je ce nimas librarijev ready
<Limona> speed- mah mail jim bom napisal ce ne poslejo danes odgovora :)
<speed-> nevem zakaj se nisi
<speed-> ce si prek kreditne placal
<speed-> isti dan gnjavis
<speed-> posljite mater vam vidim :D
<Limona> haha
<Limona> ma ja, zato ker banke jajcke cohajo pa ponavadi sele naslednji dan poslejo kesh cez
<Limona> samo zdaj bi ze moglo it
<Limona> bom spisal po malici :)
<speed-> pravim meni je 1 dan trajalo
<speed-> ce me nebi z tistim davkom drazili
<speed-> bi zdaj ze to mel doma
<speed-> ffs!
<speed-> te pa so mi dali lazno upanje da bi to nekak brez davka spravil sem haha
<speed-> ampak ni tak :)
<speed-> samo ves itak, balkanec, probas sreco hehe
<slax0r> Limona: banka nima nic z posilanjem ke$ha ko placas z kreditno
<slax0r> see what I did thar?
<speed-> ce ni placal z kreditno
<slax0r> 12:01          speed-+: ce si prek kreditne placal
<CrazyLemon> [11:22:45] <idioterna>: to js na biciklu poslusam, sam ker ne smem met slusalk si sam v glavi predvajam :)     <-- lahko! včeraj me je policaj gledal s slušalkami pa ni nič omenil! ergo legal!
<idioterna> ja da je legal ne dvomim
<idioterna> dvomim da je sane
<CrazyLemon> it is.. razn če kitiča poslušaš
<slax0r> kaj pa ekrema?
<CrazyLemon> rip
<speed-> slax0r to je bil wild guess
<speed-> oz je tak pravo zadnjic
<speed-> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @20.03.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:12, Kulminacija: 12:10:34, Sončni zahod: 18:14:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 08min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13°C @20.03.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% severozahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:29, Kulminacija: 12:13:50, Sončni zahod: 18:18:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 08min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<CrazyLemon> right
<matjaz> alternative facts
<speed-> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13°C @20.03.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% severozahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:29, Kulminacija: 12:13:50, Sončni zahod: 18:18:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 08min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> eh
<speed-> da ma morje 24
<speed-> :D
<msev--> CrazyLemon, od Kitiča poslušam mogoče samo 1 komad :D in to ni Zlato, srebro, dukati :D
<matjaz> Milioni kamioni?
<matjaz> Četiri strane?
<zdobersek> msev--: ni mesec minil, ko si iskal predloge za balkansko glasbo
<zdobersek> kle mas zdej priloznost
<msev--> vidm ja evo matjaz bom preposlusal :D
<matjaz> jest bi tem komadom rekel "oldies goldies"
<matjaz> zdej me boli mipica za to musko
<matjaz> mišica*
<msev--> sj ti jo bo bejba zmasirala pa ne bo več bolela :D
<zdobersek> ^ sexist
<Limona> lol
<idioterna> ja, zakaj mu je neb grandpa zmasiru
<kubanc> tkole sm nardil bash skripto vendar mi cron ponovno ne zazene brskalnika:"#!/bin/bash sleep=5 kilall-9 firefox sleep$SLEEP firefox&
<kubanc> kakšna ideja'
<matjaz> sleep$SLEEP
<idioterna> zakaj pa ni presledka tam
<matjaz> 'sleep $sleep'
<kubanc> je preseldek
<CrazyLemon> ker je prilepu vse v eno vrstico
<kubanc> če zaženem skripto v terminalu me dela
<kubanc> ce jo zazenem kot cron mu "killa" firefox, zažene pa ne
<idioterna> ja, displaya nimas nastimanga
<matjaz> iz crona poganjaš kot root?
<matjaz> e, to
<idioterna> DISPLAY=:0
<idioterna> dej nekam
<idioterna> bo verjetno delal
<matjaz> XAUTHORITY=/home/user/.Xauthority
<matjaz> pa to bo verjetno manjkalo
<idioterna> ja to moras ce kot root
<idioterna> ce kot svoj user pozenes cron
<idioterna> bi mogl tut brez tega
<matjaz> tr00
<kubanc> zdej sm dodal se :0
<kubanc> * * * * sleep 44 & bash :0 /home/tv2/RestartFirefox.sh
<idioterna> ne tko
<CrazyLemon> wat
<idioterna> v RestartFirefox.sh dej
<idioterna> DISPLAY=:0
<idioterna> preden pozenes firefox
<kubanc> a to pol v bash skripti napisem al v cronu?
<kubanc> aja, sej si napisal :D
<matjaz> v bash skripti
<matjaz> pa 'sleep$SLEEP' spremeni v 'sleep $sleep'
<slax0r> saj tudi ce bi dal DISPLAY=:0 && RestartFirefox.sh bi naceloma moralo bit ok
<kubanc> sleep $SLEEP sm mel že prej
<kubanc> "#!/bin/bash SLEEP=5 kilall-9 firefox sleep$SLEEP DISPLAY=:0 firefox&"
<kubanc> tkole mam
<slax0r> speed-: http://i.imgur.com/erlre7d.mp4
<slax0r> :D
<kubanc> aja Å¡e na koncu je firefox &
<kubanc> pa Å¡e vedno ne dela
<matjaz> XAUTHORITY=/home/tvojuser/.Xauthority
<kubanc> tudi "* * * * * sleep 22 && bash DISPLAY=:0 && /home/tv2/RestartFirefox.sh ne dela
<matjaz> to dodej Å¡e pod DISPLAY=:0
<zdobersek> RESPECT MAH XAUTORITY
<zdobersek> XAUTHORITY
<slax0r> no
<idioterna> kubanc: DISPLAY=:0 mora bit tik pred firefox
<idioterna> ce ne ne bo delal
<idioterna> znotraj RestartFirefox.sh skripte
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP9Wp6QVbsk
<jabuk> Die Woodys - Fichtl's Lied - YouTube
<jabuk> Eine Produktion von Tony Marshall Superhitparade der Volksmusik 1984
<Limona> a dej no
<Limona> ku ku
<kubanc> idioterna: "SLEEP=5 killall -9 firefox sleep $SLEEP DISPLAY=:0 firefox &" ne deluje
<kubanc> sm moral popraviti Å¡e cron
<idioterna> a cron je od istega userja kot firefox proces?
<Limona> Your order will be shipped by 23.03.2017.
<Limona> lol
<speed-> slax0r ka je to
<Limona> niso mogli maila prej poslat
<speed-> da vem ce se mi splaca iz remote kopirati :D
<slax0r> speed-: :D
<slax0r> ti samo daj
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ker je lmao :D
<speed-> ja ja gledam ze :D
<slax0r> "you dick of a pussy" :D
<speed-> Limona ha
<speed-> kak te komaj 23.
<speed-> a so nori
<speed-> te dobis komaj drugi teden :D
<Limona> da :/
<Limona> zgleda si mi ram spizdil
<Limona> :)
<slax0r> 23. je v cetrtek, ni?
<Limona> mhm
<Limona> pol pa se par dni da do sem pride
<slax0r> aja
<Limona> pa itak nau za vikend
<Limona> ceprav je napisano "by"
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/LifesBook_Ceo/status/843362397666664448/video/1
<jabuk> LifesBook_Ceo on Twitter: "Am I the only person wondering why this chicken is so damn big 🤔🤔🤔 https://t.co/ZIWmEL2h2w"
<zdobbie> jfc
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> look at those nuggets
<Limona> ej
<slax0r> zdobbie: john f cena?
<Limona> a kdo ve zakaj nekateri robots.txt timeoutajo?
<Limona> https://www.google.com/robots.txt
<Limona> dela
<Limona> redd.it/robots.txt
<zdobbie> DUUU-RUN-DUN-DUUUUNNNNNNNN
<Limona> ne dela
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRRsXxE1KVY
<jabuk> John Cena Prank Call - YouTube
<jabuk> WWE
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/robots.txt
<CrazyLemon> seveda dela
<Limona> ja samo ne iz .it domene? 0o
<Limona> ker je samo redirect al zakaj?
<Limona> a kdo ve kako se tem redirectom rece s curlom?
<CrazyLemon> ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS
<CrazyLemon> tole pravi chrome
<matjaz> ja, ker je redirect na isti URL
<matjaz> loops on loops on loops
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je res.. ker redd.it redirecta na reddit
<slax0r> https://www.ventusky.com/
<slax0r> dayum
<jabuk> Ventusky - Wind, Rain and Temperature Maps
<CrazyLemon> curl -I https://redd.it/robots.txt
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 302 Found
<jabuk> Animated wind, rain and temperature maps, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models such as GFS, ICON, GEM
<matjaz> Location: https://redd.it/robots.txt
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://www.windytv.com/ ? :)
<Limona> ah
<Limona> zanimivo
<Limona> robots.txt jim zaloopa
<Limona> ampak samo na .it domeni
<matjaz> jap
<CrazyLemon> someone hacked them
<Limona> moj bot se je zahaklu gor :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: :P
<speed-> slab bot ™
<slax0r> ^2
<slax0r> get rekt
<Limona> lol
<Limona> ma ja, nisem pomislil na taki redirect :P
<slax0r> tyranosaurus rekt
<matjaz> če je redirect pa isti URL kot si ga klical, GTFO
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> fuck you
<slax0r> that's why
<speed-> na kaj vse ne pomislimo
<speed-> ko zajebemo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brentmorgan/superscreen?ref=4xppas
<jabuk> Superscreen – Supercharge your phone with a 10.1” HD display by Transcendent Designs —Kickstarter
<jabuk> Transcendent Designs is raising funds for Superscreen – Supercharge your phone with a 10.1” HD display on Kickstarter!The features of a $600 iPad in a $99 device. Superscreen gives you the benefits of a tablet with the power & convenience of your phone.
<CrazyLemon> stupid ref
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brentmorgan/superscreen #refFREE
<Limona> why
<Limona> lol
<Limona> just why
<CrazyLemon> kaj why..sj je awesome idea
<Limona> zato mas tablice
<CrazyLemon> thats like saying.. kupu si bom mp3 predvajalnik ker telefon imam samo za klice pa smse :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a si kle?
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš huge ass dim k gre proti šmarjah?
<zdobersek> is it the Lost monster?
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 973.63, low: 903.07, high: 1000.00, bid: 967.71, ask: 973.64
<zdobbie> neki pada
<metalcamp> pada vlada
<metalcamp> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/bucke-satiricno-informativna-parodija/174460906
<jabuk> Bučke
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hmyndgb40x4kk5d/from_this.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox - from_this.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wbfvtjmf8mxk9qa/to_this.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox - to_this.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<CrazyLemon> v parih minutah
<CrazyLemon> also.. dropbox je fckin lame k je spremenu public folder
<zdobersek> from 1 to 10 I care ... hum ...
<zdobersek> I don't, actually
<CrazyLemon> so at least 1?
<zdobersek> *not presentable on this scale*
<CrazyLemon> so 11?
<zdobersek> more like -11
<matjaz> wat een monday
<idioterna> kr kul je bil
<zdobbie> jst sem kolo spustu
<zdobbie> drgac pa k
<idioterna> hm
<zdobbie> aja ne, nov hw sem dubu
<idioterna> js ga nism
<zdobbie> kr ok je blo
<idioterna> mi pa dost bedne fotke dela telefon zdej
<idioterna> k sm ga razbil
<idioterna> dons sm sicer dobil en kos plastike k to delno fixa
<idioterna> drug kos pa verjetno pride v tem tednu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/leave-me-alone.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/javor-z-razbitim-fotoaparatom.jpg
<idioterna> to je blo dons
<matjaz> kao kr kul monday; enemu kolo padlo en pa z razbitim telefonom slika
<matjaz> IT SUCKED
<idioterna> ja sam telefon sm razbil ze januarja :)
<zdobbie> kolo se ni poskodoval
<zdobbie> sam vozit se pac nisem sel
<idioterna> dej pejt za vsak slucaj pogledat ce je kolo ok
<idioterna> ce ni, pol ves kdo ga je.
<CrazyLemon> [18:20:24] <zdobbie>: aja ne, nov hw sem dubu
<CrazyLemon> RYZEN ALERT
<zdobbie> NOPE
<matjaz> SSD
<matjaz> fix
<CrazyLemon> naah.. tegro je dobu.. sux
<matjaz> aaa
<zdobbie> is nice tho
<CrazyLemon> is old tho
<matjaz> jest tud zdej čakam na now HW
<matjaz> naslednji teden bo
<zdobbie> old? not really
<idioterna> js pa igrce spilam
<CrazyLemon> RYZEN ALERT
<matjaz> nope
<zdobbie> na windowsih
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> na gameosu
<idioterna> pa na kaby lake
<zdobbie> 1.68 elite
<matjaz> https://gunfire.pl/product-eng-1152203175-SA-V02-Assault-Rifle-Replica-Half-Tan.html
<matjaz> tole
<matjaz> HYPE
<jabuk> SA-V02 Assault Rifle Replica - Half-Tan| Airsoft replicas \ Automatic Electric Guns\ Assault rifles | GunFire.pl - repliki ASG! asg, airsoftguns, militaria, broń, repliki broni
<jabuk> SA-V02 Assault Rifle Replica - Half-Tan| Length: 660 - 740 mm Weight: 2500 g Colour: Black Material: Zinc and Aluminium Alloy, Steel, Polymer Muzzle Velocity: ~375 FPS / ~300 FPS Quick Spring Change System Enter & Convert™ Manufacturer: Specna Arms | Airsoft replicas \ Automatic Electric Guns\ Assault rifles | Profesjonalne repliki broni asg i airsoft w najniższych cenach. Przebijemy każdą ofertę. Importer broń i militaria.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is there or is there not a new (better) model? *cough*tx2*cough*
<CrazyLemon> ergo...old
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: thr
<zdobbie> there is
<zdobbie> tx2
<zdobbie> on m'table
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a nisi reku da si naroču tx1?
<CrazyLemon> why were you lying?!
<zdobbie> ja htel sem ga
<zdobbie> na amazonu
<zdobbie> pol mi ga je pa dvakrat uspel narocit, vsakic mi je pa Bezos zaklenu racun
<zdobbie> nazadnje bi rabu tja klicart
<zdobbie> sm reku 'sori Jeff'
<zdobbie> pa su drugam
<zdobbie> nekje v UK tud prejemajo narocila
<zdobbie> so mel pa ze TX2
<zdobbie> hvala Rusom za Brexit in sibek funt
<zdobbie> pa sem ga su zacahnat
<zdobersek> jeba.
<sasa84> abu!
<speed-> bu
<sasa84> už
<idioterna> o
<speed-> ubila si chat :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt ubila si del mene
<jabuk> Game Over - Ubila si del mene (Audio 2002) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxz1i8JtIGE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> tej pubeci pa vec ne delajo ha
<speed-> :))
<CrazyLemon> žal ne! :(
<speed-> ZAL
<CrazyLemon> ko so nehal je zdobbie jokal tri tedne :(
<speed-> se zdaj ga verjetno boli
<CrazyLemon> potem je steffanio slišal za to in ga šel pogledat v celje..pa ga mal potolažit
<speed-> ti pa spet z to temo zacenjas
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je lih quital..sj drugače ne bi omenil te boleče teme
<speed-> ah ni ga online
<speed-> slepi sem :)
<yang> Korošci pravijo da jih "nagačijo", če se komu zamerijo :)
<CrazyLemon> sounds gay to me
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon žal nisem videl
<pitastrudl> vem da je mal megle okol
<pitastrudl> ob tem času sem bil zaprt v sobi kjer se je predavala algebra
<speed-> pitastrudl ka to mas lyrics od game over?
<speed-> :p
<pitastrudl> speed- je bil game over ko je dal še ene 20 primerov za rešit na koncu
<pitastrudl> rip brain
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mal?! v 5ih minutah je megla prekrila celo obalo
<e1e> hello
<pitastrudl> hi
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a kar tako al kaj
<pitastrudl> bogve
<CrazyLemon> hello
<e1e> kk ste?
<pitastrudl> ded
<CrazyLemon> vredi čuj! kk si pa ti?!
<e1e> kr dobr
<CrazyLemon> e1e čez vikend bo prevajalski maraton!
<CrazyLemon> vabljena!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ga bo organizirala
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, sam čez vikend bom mela dost drugih stvari za delat/gledat...
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej začela se je moto GP sezona? :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej ti lahko že sedaj prevajaš :D nas ne moti! :) mislim sašo to ne moti! :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne še... ta vikend se začne :) pa f1 tud pa še planica bo :)
<yang> http://sendvid.com/ucfqbdhe
<jabuk> 'Donald Trump is going to be impeached'Robert Reich 1265172676851522 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<upd> RECIVED DATA:  "android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatEditText{be0eb88 VFED..CL. .F...... 0,28-1280,74 #7f0b0062 app:id/editTextIp}SLEEP" fail
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17358628_604002593138073_8212014458659999381_o.jpg?oh=83cd14b1f1605f20700dfa2907f77a61&oe=5961E46E
<pitastrudl> "mjau"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-Vega-10-Support
<jabuk> AMD Sends Out 100 Patches, Enabling Vega Support In AMDGPU DRM - Phoronix
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-21
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  V od GROSUPLJA @21/03/2017 05:16:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.96+N,+14.73+E
<zdobbie> fecken spinbotters https://gfycat.com/ImmaculateInconsequentialCricket
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> oo zdobbie
<speed-> ka to cujem da si mel neke probleme
<speed-> ko je steffanio quitnil game over :D
<zdobbie> kod?
<zdobbie> ah ja
<zdobbie> jebeno je blo
<speed-> glavno da si nisi zil po dolgem zrezal :D
<zdobbie> ne, tko hudo ni blo
<zdobbie> mark je se vedno kr kul decko
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> silol
<speed-> was
<slax0r> par klobas
<speed-> +1
<slax0r> kranjskih seveda
<slax0r> ali pa domacih
<speed-> wut eva!
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> slow morning af
<speed-> eh samo tiho boj
<speed-> jaz sem ze 3 kave spil
<speed-> :D
<speed-> se gor kurblam pocasi
<slax0r> eh ce tota mi ni dobra
<slax0r> turske se mi pa ne da kuhati zaj
<slax0r> samo zgaga me jebe ce toto masinsko cvajgo pijen
<speed-> eh
<speed-> to nima veze!
<speed-> samo da je
<slax0r> no no
<slax0r> kava ze mora bit kava
<slax0r> ne pa kot da bi pesu v topli vodi jajca umil
<pitastrudl> turška or go home
<speed-> eh to vi neki obcutljivi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mislim da je cas za iti domov
<speed-> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<speed-> ^^ to je ponavadni znak
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> rm -rf * ~
<slax0r> \o/
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r kda idemo na pivo
<speed-> ali ka je zaj to za svinjarije
<msev--> <zdobbie> mark je se vedno kr kul decko --> hvala zdobbie da si me pohvalu (sam o si pozabu na koncu imena) :D ;)
<slax0r> speed-: se bojim da se bos mi rekel da sem se za pivo obcutljiv
<msev--> en frend moj ma alergijo na alkohol
<msev--> kdr pije rata čist rdeč v obraz pa oči
<msev--> tut če sam 1 pir spije
<msev--> zgleda k da je zapržen
<slax0r> jaz tak postanem ce brezalkoholno pivo pijem
<slax0r> pa ne od alergije
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jaz tudi
<speed-> po 4-ih
<zdobbie> msev--: a tis bil u game overju?
<msev--> valda najbolše zmerm pride na koncu :D
<speed-> eh kje je bil
<speed-> on je bil samo fan
<speed-> 8let star takrat
<speed-> ko so ovi harali
<speed-> :d
<zdobbie> UBILA SI MI HRCKA
<slax0r> prasica
<slax0r> grda
<slax0r> umazana
<slax0r> kako si je dovolila
<slax0r> zdobbie: so sorry for your loss :/
<zdobbie> y'all aren't that old
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWm2DBS9Nro
<jabuk> Hrcek crknu - YouTube
<jabuk> preurejena pesm od zablujene generacije.original game over ubila si mi hrčka, neveš kako smrdi. sedaj ostale so le jetra in kosti. hrčku sm dal ljubezen, del...
<speed-> :)
<speed-> Brnik, Slovenia	21/03/2017	8:50	Out for Delivery
<speed-> wooooooooooohoooooooo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> a 7700k cakas
<idioterna> lej mojga!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/i-sedam-sedam-sedam-sto-k.jpg
<slax0r> so purrdy
<slax0r> speed-: kolko si dal zaj za cpu?
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-v-ljubljani-po-trcenju-z-avtomobilom-umrla-kolesarka.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - 21-letnik prevozil rdečo luč in zbil 20-letno kolesarko, ki je na kraju nesreče umrla
<jabuk> Na križišču Celovške ceste in Dražgoške ulice v Ljubljani se je zgodila prometna nesreča, v kateri sta trčila avtomobil in kolesarka. Policisti so ugotovili, da je 21-letni voznik prevozil rdečo luč in trčil v 20-letno kolesarko, ki je pravilno pr...
<napsy> voznik verjetno eden onih, ki je svoj izpit dobu pod mizo
<idioterna> kolesarka si je sama kriva
<idioterna> kaj je pa upostevala prometne predpise
<idioterna> kolesar _nikoli_ ne sme upostevat predpisov
<idioterna> ker je tako pocetje smrtno nevarno
<napsy> mislis rec da nikoli ne sme sklepat, da drugi upostevajo pravila
<idioterna> sej v predpisih pise, da smes
<idioterna> 4. clen
<speed-> slax0r 360
<idioterna> 20 ojro si prsparu?
<idioterna> a ni bil kao en ful massive price cut
<CrazyLemon> nope
<speed-> nekje 350-400 sem prisparal
<speed-> glede na sestavi.si
<speed-> :)
<Limona> speed- am
<Limona> meni so na ups pisali da je paket samo skatla :D
<Limona> idioterna ma ni to, problem je mentalitetat
<CrazyLemon> https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/firefox-gets-complaint-for-labeling-unencrypted-login-page-insecure/
<idioterna> je je
<idioterna> to je
<jabuk> Firefox gets complaint for labeling unencrypted login page insecure | Ars Technica
<jabuk> Sorry! That’s a feature not a bug.
<idioterna> ce upostevas predpise te ubijejo
<idioterna> Limona: loh ti pokazem kako js vozm
<idioterna> pa nism se mel nesrece odkar tko vozm
<Limona> idioterna aja, potem pravis da so predpisi felsh al kaj?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> predpisi so za voznike motornih vozil
<speed-> Limona a?
<speed-> ka to
<idioterna> vsi ostali smo pa "resi se kdor se more"
<Limona> kolsarji imajo svoje predpise a nimajo?
<idioterna> ne
<Limona> speed- poslali so mi da je paket na poti, ampak pise da je samo 1 komponenta
<idioterna> pravno gledano so obvezani upostevat iste predpise kot vsi ostali
<Limona> kako je pr teb zgledalo?
<speed-> em
<speed-> ja 1 paket je
<Limona> ja, gor pa so ti pisale vse komponente?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to pa je pisalo
<Limona> uf
<speed-> Diese Lieferung umfasst:
<speed-> pa pac celi spisek
<speed-> od upsa pa sem potem dobo
<speed-> Number of Packages:	1
<speed-> Scheduled Delivery:	21/03/2017
<speed-> Weight:	7.5 KGS
<speed-> Transaction Reference Number:	8263570
<speed-> to varianto
<Limona> Diese Lieferung umfasst:
<Limona>   Fractal Design Define R5 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
<Limona> to je to
<Limona> zame
<Limona> lol
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> klici jih
<Limona> pomoje bojo posebej dali ostale komponente?
<idioterna> Limona: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> vse kar vem je to
<speed-> da je na poti k meni ze
<speed-> pa dap ride
<speed-> pa da bom danes podrl vse rekorde
<Limona> a nimas trackinga/
<speed-> kak hitro bom doma
<speed-> :d
<speed-> torej morem pod 50min priti :)
<Limona> idioterna lol nenasmes tak vozit
<idioterna> moras
<Limona> speed- sej mas tracking nr
<idioterna> ce ne vozis tko, te ubijejo.
<speed-> Limona ja ja
<speed-> tracking pise
<Limona> idioterna ne mors levo pa desno vozt sred ceste lol
<speed-> On Vehicle for Delivery Today
<speed-> :D
<Limona> lol
<Limona> cool cool
<Limona> ja nevem, a poslem pol mail, da je samo tist poslano
<Limona> al pocakam se kaki dan
<speed-> samo tebi so rekli
<speed-> da ti poslejo 23. ne?
<speed-> tak da mozno da so ti samo kisto poslali zdaj pa ostalo 23. pac poslejo
<Limona> idioterna also kaj tam delas, tam punca zivi
<Limona> bezi bek :D
<idioterna> Limona: moras, ce ne te ubijejo
<Limona> aja
<idioterna> Limona: kr poglej link od zdobbie
<Limona> mozno ja, te bom pa do 23 pocakal
<speed-> to vidis
<speed-> da nisi gledal
<speed-> kaj kupujes :D
<speed-> LAGERN more pisat :))
<Limona> lagern?
<Limona> lol
<idioterna> "na lageru" mora pisat
<Limona> idioterna tam na 2:50 mas hud prekrsek :D
<Limona> speed- vse so meli na zalogi lol
<Limona> problem je velikost paketa pomoje
<speed-> ah
<speed-> to pa nevem
<speed-> naj bi ti potem v ohisje notri fuknili zadeve :D
<Limona> nah, vem da so nasi delali, da so napisali da nic ni not
<Limona> da oni iz upsja ne bi kradli
<idioterna> Limona: hm?
<speed-> wat' .d
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> Limona: a ne vidis da redarji pa policaji stojijo zraven
<idioterna> pa nic ne recejo?
<Limona> idioterna pa ce bi jim spizdil, pa se jim en da :P
<idioterna> ma nc jim ne bi spizdil
<idioterna> sej nism kriminalc
<Limona> speed- jap, ko sem zadnjic narocil komponente od tu, je pisalo da je kao en nic vredn stuff notr
<Limona> nevem kaj so napisali, hladilne naprave
<Limona> al kaj ze
<speed-> eh nimam pojma
<speed-> upam samo da bo tam okoli 5 ze dostavljeno
<speed-> :)
<Limona> idioterna spizdil stran :P
<Limona> speed- hehe lucker :) Jaz pa se moram cakat
<speed-> iskat jih bom sel
<speed-> ce se kaj zalomi :D
<Limona> speed- preveri ce je ok preden podpises prevzem :)
<slax0r> ja, naj postar pocaka da zlozis vse skup
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mene verjetno nebo doma se
<slax0r> pa naj mama/babica/sestra/pes sestavi!
<CrazyLemon> pa windowse instalirat pred prevzemom..da preveriš če so vsi gonilniki na CDJu! :p
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> pa stress test pognat
<speed-> ja najbolje da nebo kaj stimalo
<slax0r> da vidis ce je vse stabilno
<Limona> hehe
<speed-> te bom pa najbolj tecna stranka na sveti
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> jaz bi tudi bil
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> 970 sli
<slax0r> ali 1080? :D
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/ustavno-sodisce-pri-izgonu-tujcev-je-treba-upostevati-njihove-osebne-okoliscine-12658
<jabuk> Ustavno sodišče: Pri izgonu tujcev je treba upoštevati njihove osebne okoliščine - siol.net
<jabuk> Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov
<zdobbie> "Podobno bi lahko veljalo tudi v morebitnem primeru odločanja o ustavnosti zakona o tujcih."
<CrazyLemon> 1080 TI!
<slax0r> but...spensive :/
<Limona> slax0r najnovejso generacijo mej. Pa tanovega TI, mislim da je 20% drazji, ma pa hudo bolso zmogljivost
<Limona> pozabil sem kere so, mas titan pa se neki
<Limona> en je da se kurcijo
<Limona> drug je pa 10% slabsi, pa 80% cenejsi
<slax0r> Limona: 970 je 230eur...1080 je 750
<slax0r> to je 460 proti 750
<Limona> 1080 je 500
<Limona> nevem kaj ti gledas
<slax0r> graficne...
<slax0r> ne pa igracke od msi
<CrazyLemon> počakaj na amd vega!!
<slax0r> nope
<Limona> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-MSI-GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-X-8G-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1067767.html
<jabuk> 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe
<jabuk> 67137 - Hersteller: MSI&lt;br&gt;GPU Modell: GeForce GTX 1080&lt;br&gt;Edition: GAMING X 8G&lt;br&gt;Fertigungsprozess: 16nm&lt;br&gt;Schnittstelle: PCIe
<Limona> 565e
<slax0r> ...
<Limona> nevem kaj ti gledas
<CrazyLemon> če ni evga ni grafična!
<slax0r> let me spell it out
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> thanks CrazyLemon
<slax0r> in ti je 820 :p
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i got yo back buddy..i got yo back
<slax0r> ne 750 :P
<Limona> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-1080-FTW-Gaming-ACX-3-0-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail_1062839.html
<jabuk> 8GB EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv
<jabuk> 67080 - Hersteller: EVGA&lt;br&gt;GPU Modell: GeForce GTX 1080&lt;br&gt;Edition: FTW Gaming ACX 3.0&lt;br&gt;Fertigungsprozess:
<Limona> ista cena
<Limona> lol
<slax0r> TI dude... https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/11GB-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Founders-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Reta_1150734.html :P
<CrazyLemon> koliko je sploh poštnina s tega MFja
<metalcamp_> 20e
<metalcamp_> afaik
<Limona> pa ne met founders edition
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ty
<slax0r> Limona: saj ja, te cenejse 1080 so primerljive cenovno z 2x 970
<Limona> mja res je sam
<metalcamp_> mogoče se da kaj zglihat, če kupiš za večji znesek...
<Limona> nevem, 8gb ddr5 meni odtehta
<slax0r> samo ne vem, koliko gledam benche ni nekaj hudega napredka
<slax0r> ddr5x :)
<slax0r> 4GB je pa tudi dovolj za dual screen full hd
<slax0r> 8gb je bolj ze za 4k ali tripple screen
<slax0r> samo potem ze gledam ce bom vzel 1080, bom vzel tega z water blockom gor, je spet drazji
<slax0r> samo ce bom vzel 2x 970 bom pa nachbau vzel 2 water blocka
<slax0r> in je spet 200eur zraven
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> potem sem pa res na istem
<slax0r> pa se igram se z slabo podporo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jebeno je ja
<speed-> jaz sem tudi hotel max jurja dat
<speed-> pa te potegne :)
<slax0r> pa jaz bom samo graficno nadgradil
<speed-> aja
<speed-> pa tudi
<speed-> jaz sem bil tak blizu da recem fuk it
<speed-> pa vzemem 11gb :D
<speed-> samo sem se kontrolirano umiril!
<msev--> grafični friki :D
<speed-> ja ves ka bo hearthstone letel :D
<Limona> LOL
<Limona> pa ja
<speed-> drugace pa res
<speed-> neke spile nucam ne
<speed-> ka dan danes kul mladina spila
<speed-> :)
<speed-> oz. kje lahko graficno probam
<msev--> a pol nisi cool kid speed-
<speed-> ne se :(
<Limona> speed- skyrim
<Limona> remastered
<slax0r> normalen je tudi ok
<slax0r> pa 300 modov gor
<slax0r> pa bo
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> eh
<slax0r> skyrim je zakon...verjemi :)
<slax0r> je vreden teh par centov
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> skyrim
<speed-> pa centov
<speed-> ka je tebi clovek
<speed-> ovdje je balkan!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: mislim da sem placal 5eur za skyrim
<slax0r> za 5eur se pa res ne mislim bedarit z cracki pa pizde materne
<slax0r> pa elder scrolls online je nedolog nazaj bila akcija, mislim da gold edition za 20eur ali nekaj takega
<slax0r> ce bos nabavil eso mi javi :)
<Limona> pa lej dej ga dol iz partisa
<Limona> pa uzivej
<Limona> itak majo dost kesha
<Limona> za druge kul spile pa nenavem
<Limona> mogoce factorio
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> samo to spet ni za graficno :D
<slax0r> eso bos tezko iz partisa nalozil pa spilal :)
<Limona> online?
<slax0r> mhm
<Limona> zakaj bi online igral
<Limona> ce mas tes5
<slax0r> ...........
<slax0r> cist drugi spil
<speed-> wtf je eso
<slax0r> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/149011138799576485/B765F5F45B7A87725C37E1A331C0CED4E2C99BBC/
<slax0r> malo je svicala graficna ^^
<slax0r> speed-: elder scrolls online
<slax0r> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/149011138799575813/B7602A59FC42847C3550ADB3B3F25E0BFF2D8D3E/
<speed-> eh
<speed-> neda se meni takih igric spilat
<slax0r> ker se nisi probal :D
<slax0r> jaz sem zadnic spilal, pa ko sem pogledal na uri je blo 4 zjutraj, "eh samo ta cave se", pa je ura bla pol sedmih zjutraj :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ti nimas pojma :D
<speed-> itak ka ne
<speed-> s kmetov sem
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa si igral tako dolgo? all i can see is trees and architecture
<slax0r> skyrim
<CrazyLemon> a niso screenshote iz te igrice? al kaj si linkal zgoraj?
<CrazyLemon> screenshoti*
<slax0r> so ja, enih par sem naredil
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> srecno
<CrazyLemon> http://robohub.org/bosch-and-nvidia-partner-to-develop-ai-for-self-driving-cars/
<jabuk> Bosch and Nvidia partner to develop AI for self-driving cars | Robohub
<jabuk>  
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<speed-> evo Limona stari glih klical da je prispelo
<speed-> jao pa zdaj se mi zmesa tu v 3 urah
<slax0r> speed-: pravis da danes delas nadure?
<slax0r> gremo na pivo po sihtu? :P
<msev--> js grem na pol pice
<msev--> :D
<speed-> hahahah
<speed-> slax0r danes pa zal nebo slo
<speed-> keri koli drugi dan
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jah glej
<speed-> priorities :D
<slax0r> pa sem mislil da si pravi prekmurec
<slax0r> zaj pa vidim da si neki uvozeni
<metalcamp_> shots fired
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> https://i.redd.it/fpegghltqkmy.jpg
<matjaz> BLASPHEMY
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/danslamusette/videos/1743435585968688/
<jabuk> Dans la Musette - 1, 2, 3 ... SOLEIL 💥
<jabuk> 1, 2, 3 ... SOLEIL 💥
<speed-> haha
<speed-> glej
<speed-> to je meni gnes tak kak ce bi dete dobo :D
<speed-> lejko pridete torit haha
<slax0r> dobimo pivo? :D
<speed-> pa nekaj najden te skup :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- js ne razumem kako to da nisi vzel dopusta
<CrazyLemon> mislim..v drugi državi si ..hardware pa čaka
<speed-> :)
<speed-> groza ha
<speed-> ne samo to da nisem vzel dopusta
<CrazyLemon> mislim..delno te razumem
<speed-> se ene 2dni nebom sel domov
<CrazyLemon> ni ryzen pa je neumno vzet dopust
<CrazyLemon> :P
<speed-> sicer danes idem :D
<speed-> jutri mogoce ne v cetrtek pa ziher ne
<speed-> mamo nek performance day
<speed-> pa mislim da se bomo konkretno nabliskali :D
<slax0r> za tiste ki ne razumete, nabliskati, dosti jih bojo fotografirali z flashom
<CrazyLemon> razumemo
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ogromno selfiejev etc.
<slax0r> da
<CrazyLemon> to je za pričakovati..saj je vendar performance day
<CrazyLemon> they have to do their best
<speed-> pa normalno!
<msev--> haha
<msev--> aja a en dan se Å¡e posebj potrudjo
<speed-> ne
<speed-> to mamo druzenje
<speed-> kao
<matjaz> .apt dbus-x11
<speed-> pa lastnik bo pametoval
<jabuk> dbus-x11 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<speed-> :D
<Limona> u lepo :_
<Limona> jaz upam da bom se druge dele dobil do 23 :P
<Limona> cene bo jeba
<Limona> mam filing
<speed-> lepo bo ja
<speed-> Limona mene pa doma caka
<speed-> pa nemorem se spickat
<speed-> :D
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> lucker
<Limona> povej kak dela te ko dobis :)
<slax0r> :D
<Limona> jaz bom mogu se vente instalerat na kisto pa to
<Limona> bo cel dan dela :P
<slax0r> na mizi samo vkup vrzi
<slax0r> priklopi kable
<slax0r> pa gas
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> jaz sem ze ready
<speed-> celi vikend sems i pripravlal :D
<slax0r> saj masino hitro sestavis
<speed-> ma mogel sem presrajfat eno kisto
<speed-> pa dejansko semt ak vse razdrl
<speed-> pa ven sfudal
<slax0r> jaz bom zaj mojo mogel malo
<slax0r> ji kompresor pokazat
<slax0r> pa kak copic
<slax0r> te pa spricnem se enkrat crno prek
<speed-> jaz zdaj nisem valda 1 leto
<slax0r> da no flekava tak
<slax0r> s/no/ni
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/x7FBGG8.png #lastpass saga
<speed-> ka pa ma veze ce je flekava ? :D
<slax0r> grdo zgleda
<speed-> ja in
<slax0r> rad bi da je lepsa? :)
<speed-> ce lahko iz predala laufas
<speed-> :D
<speed-> da bo lepsi selfie te? :D
<slax0r> nimam tak velkega predala :D
<slax0r> sicer si mi dal idejo, da bi kar v predalnik masino zmontiral
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> hm, pa vodo gor zasraufam
<slax0r> cooler na zadnji strani
<slax0r> this could actually work
<slax0r> hue hue hue hue
<speed-> cujes
<speed-> ka to vodo mores menjavati :D
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17362834_1577960255577832_7978424759360582558_n.jpg?oh=0f6ae1b93bbf20efb161d084aa6db2bc&oe=5953C83C
<Limona> haha
<Limona> a dej no
<yang> I know Å lavoj
<idioterna> slax0r: a mas se kje un mp4 od unga truck sima
<idioterna> dick pussy something
<yang> hm
<yang> Ali se kdo spozna, kaj tale trik pomeni ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELqBjOSW6B8#t=1m04s
<yang> sem ze veckrat videl, da to delajo
<Limona> retardi ko majo prevec kesha
<Limona> to je vazenje
<slax0r> idioterna: sec
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> to se muzikasom dela
<slax0r> idioterna: http://i.imgur.com/vdh2QdN.mp4
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa igra je "my summer car"
<yang> speed-: muzikasom dela ?
<yang> kaj da mu nalimas denar na celo ?
<slax0r> speed-: isto kot moras spucat prah moras vodo tu pa tam menjati ja, sploh ce mas clear tube
<slax0r> da malo spucas
<zdobbie> kr dobr zloopan
<slax0r> ni pa mus, lahko laufas na isti vodi kak dolgo ces, sploh ce nimas aditivov
<speed-> yang ja
<yang> speed-: pa ti ves, kaj naj bi to pomenilo
<speed-> ne nevem
<idioterna> slax0r: thanks
<idioterna> slax0r: my summer car?
<idioterna> a to je un finski game?
<slax0r> idioterna: da
<idioterna> k kr vse loh?
<idioterna> posvasas levodesno neki
<idioterna> pa brcas stvari u bajti
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> that game exactly
<idioterna> to sm en review gledu
<idioterna> awesome
<Limona> hehe cel avto lahko presraufas
<Limona> v prafaktorje
<slax0r> pa se dokaj cheap je
<Limona> oz ga mors skup sesraufat
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> mislim da 10eur
<speed-> yang neka fora je bila samo se ne spomnim zaj
<speed-> dejansko je mogel tip to nevem kak dugo na celi meti
<speed-> ali nekaj v tem smislu
<yang> speed-: bom  se koga vprasal
<zdobbie> "nek se vidi razkos"
<zdobbie> je IMO bistvo tega
<zdobbie> al pa
<zdobbie> "can't do this with bitcoin"
<yang> seveda lahko to nardis z bitcoini
<yang> ce si sprintas hash na papir
<yang> :)
<yang> "paper wallet"
<idioterna> a pa naleps na BMWja
<slax0r> speed-: piva cez eno uro? :P
<matjaz> na Teslo no
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/eLeD8XL.jpg
<matjaz> "do you want to se my GahnU?"
<msev--> a da je tastar bl car to pomen a kko :D
<sasa84> juhu
<Resnik> na, pa mi je crknu telefon
<yang> :/
<yang> kaj pa je z njim ?
<Resnik> zrihtal
<Resnik> ni se hotu pržgat/povnt
<Resnik> ga odpru pa baterijo snel pa nazaj... in začuda dela naprej
<pitastrudl> se je utrudil
<idioterna> >1100 usd
<idioterna> ni dolg trajal crash
<idioterna> bomo vidl kaj bo pr forku :)
<idioterna> pa se tole bo zihr komu zanimiv
<idioterna> 18:09< x> pismo
<idioterna> 18:09< x> to ni normaln
<idioterna> 18:09< x> en kolega posilja fotke iz kemoterapije
<idioterna> 18:09< x> drug pa iz cakalnce k caka na operacijo
<idioterna> 18:09< x> oba rak na jajcih
<idioterna> 18:10< idioterna> a ful kolesarta?
<idioterna> 18:10< x> ne
<idioterna> 18:10< x> skor nc
<pitastrudl> ta x naredi druzga veliko bolj anonimnega
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> js nimam raka na jajcih, sam eni mislnjo da ga dobis ce velik kolesars
<pitastrudl> sej tut pravo da če si mejhn pa delaš preveč neumnih fac, da ti bo tak izraz ostau
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e nobenmu ni
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> i know!
<idioterna> sej prot temu se boirmo!
<idioterna> borimo.
<idioterna> prot take vrste nevednosti.
<sasa84_> če onaniraš se pa roka posuši!
<idioterna> pr men je lih obratno
<sasa84_> :D
<idioterna> no, res je odvisn od tega kok cajta to pocnem
<sasa84_> pa ne tega delat na kolesu - rak+sušenje pol
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne spomnem se da bi ze kdaj na kolesu to pocel
<idioterna> sva zmer zavila s poti najprej pa razjahala
<sasa84_> oooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> howg
<speed-> lim
<speed-> eh ni ga :D
<speed-> pubeci katastrofa
<speed-> tega bednega srajfa ne dajo zraven
<speed-> k m.2 disku
<speed-> picke ene
<speed-> zdaj sem nek prapotopni kalkulator mogel razstavit da sem dobo :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti k maš zdaj ful časa..lahk bi napisala novico o prevajalskem maratonu.. v bistvu copy paste kakšne prejšnje novice pa sam spremeniš datum
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: od kdaj pa imam jaz ČAS????
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ od kar si tu..pa nimaš faxa pa fanta pa ne vem česa vse!
<sasa84_> pišem znanstven člank!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ odlično..kar pomeni da lahko na hitro tudi napišeš en ubuntu.si članek!
 * sasa84_ je toooook bizi da...huuuuh ijoooj abuuu :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb atomica
<jabuk> Come rubammo la bomba atomica |03 Feb 1967 98 min| Comedy
<jabuk> Franco, an Italian fisherman, witnesses a U.S. Air Force plane crash in the Mediterranean off Egypt carrying a nuclear weapon, and he is then persued by shady spy, named Ciccio, working for...
<jabuk> IMDB:6.6/10 (37 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061499
<sasa84_> jaz sem pa zdej gledala manchester by the sea
<sasa84_> ampak zlo na hitr k nimam cajta :P
<CrazyLemon> riiight
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kakšen je že link za urejat? :P
<sasa84_> nimam več med zaznamki!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ /wordpress/admin/ neki takega dodaj
<sasa84_> oz. imam tolk vsega sr***, da nič ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> če te vpraša za geslo si na pravi poti!
<sasa84_> ajm in CrazyLemon  ajm in!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ not what she said!
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> lej tole legendo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.strava.com/activities/906167427
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Nocna diagonala 2017 (Across Slovenia by Night) near| Times and Records | Strava
<msev--> kašn car
<msev--> eni so Å¡e bl nori od tebe CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> đizs...tole pa je
<dz0ny> msev--: watch incoming :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt bryce fox cold hearted
<jabuk> Bryce Fox - Coldhearted https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9QopfpJ5qk
<dz0ny> https://fat.gfycat.com/FrayedRealisticGrub.webm
<CrazyLemon> lol..cruel
<msev--> oh nice dz0ny
<msev--> CrazyLemon, to je blo mišljen kot pohvala seveda :D
<sasa84_> miške...grem pančkat
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/cemlJ9t.gifv
<jabuk> VR tables don't support very much weight
<sasa84_> po pameti pa se tipkamo jutr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1gpOochZs
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> common problem
<matjaz> že to je blasphemy da so njega dal igrat pool!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_DB53ITNy0
<jabuk> This Is Not Happening - Bobby Lee - Five-Way at the Riviera - Uncensored - YouTube
<jabuk> A misstep during a late-night five-way in Las Vegas ends with Bobby Lee driving his friend to the hospital at 6am. Watch full episodes of This Is Not Happeni...
<CrazyLemon> #nsfw !
<CrazyLemon> but awesome story :D
<msev--> sasa84 je miška ne pa mi :D
<matjaz> kakšen fakin intro
<matjaz> wat een fak
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mja..introji so weird
<CrazyLemon> čist vsi
<CrazyLemon> (ta ni edini)
<CrazyLemon> sam this is not happening je pa kr huda ideja :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-22
<upd_> .btc
<yang> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1009.00, low: 990.00, high: 1030.00, bid: 1009.01, ask: 1011.26
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  S od TREBNJEGA @22/03/2017 06:22:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+14.98+E
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> včeri sem 3 ure troubleshootal nov build od frenda, ventinalatorji se niso zaganjal
<pitastrudl> zgleda da na kištah tudi obstaja gumb za ventialtorje :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jou
<zdobbie> hai
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> kako
<speed-> stari pokvarjene rame so mi poslali
<speed-> kmeti :D
<slax0r> ne mrdaj :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> se dobro ka san 2 paketa vzel
<speed-> ka bi glih v noro pamet odisel
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<slax0r> pa si ziher da je ram zanic, da ni slot?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @22.03.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% vzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:18, Kulminacija: 12:09:57, Sončni zahod: 18:17:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 15min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> v pol ure več PC related problemov, kot sem jih imel jaz ever
<matjaz> *knocks on wood*
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> a fizolckarji tolcejo sisteme?
<yang> .apt brcmfmac4354-sdio.bin
<zdobersek> .aptf actually
<zdobersek> .orisit
<yang> .aptf brcmfmac4354-sdio.bin
<jabuk> /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4354-sdio.bin > linux-firmware
<zdobersek> .yesitis
<yang> tenkju
<slax0r> ma se kdo drug probleme z googlom mogoce?
<slax0r> odprem ga lahko, ampak ko kaj iscem pa nalaga v nedogled
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> ampak samo v chromiumu
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> to sranje je vedno bolj cudno in slabo...
<yang> prov google.com stran ti laga ?
<yang> search engine ?
<yang> potem je verjetno nekaj s chromiumom, ce ti v drugem browserju BP deluje, probaj zbrisat vse chromium nastavitve ali pa ga ponovno  instaliraj...
<yang> Dobro jutro sasa84
<sasa84> dobro jutro yang :)
<yang> :)
<slax0r> yang: ja
<yang> bbl
<speed-> slax0r ja
<speed-> ram je 100%
<matjaz> https://www.google.si/maps/place/M+Hotel/@46.0683418,14.4853081,3a,15y,116.22h,84.6t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s0DHAB1-QXwY6kIBgcNYqhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x476532b108e9c0d5:0xd4e08821c680fa04!8m2!3d46.0686304!4d14.489223!6m1!1e1
<jabuk>  Google Zemljevidi
<speed-> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/why-american-farmers-are-hacking-their-tractors-with-ukrainian-firmware
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> Why American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors With Ukrainian Firmware - Motherboard
<jabuk> A dive into the thriving black market of John Deere tractor hacking.
<pitastrudl> speed- si pogledal da grejo tvoji rami sploh na kisto?
<pitastrudl> v smilsu, če so podprti
<pitastrudl> vem da je en kupil rame iz mindfactory, pa mu isto niso delal, ker niso bli model ki jih podpira
<pitastrudl> katere rame pa mboo maš sloh?
 * speed- slaps pitastrudl around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> 4x kom mam
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> 2 delata
<speed-> 2 ne
<pitastrudl> i see
<speed-> mislim da jih podpira :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> a si ziher
<pitastrudl> si pogledu da niso ram sloti fuč
<speed-> tak se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> just a thought
<speed-> ja ves da
<pitastrudl> ja rip ane
<pitastrudl> pošli palčke nazaj
<speed-> ampak sem precej dugo nucal da sem sel kontrolirat rame
<speed-> enega po enega
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> prvo en brief geshribene
<speed-> prvo sem nekaj bral da kao stari bios na tej platah
<speed-> je mozno da cpuja ne podpira
<speed-> hjoj to bi se bilo lusno
<speed-> da bi mogel nek starejsi cpu dobit :D
<speed-> sicer te sem ze nasel opcije kak upgrejdas bios
<speed-> brez cpuja/ramov :)
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> ma ne sej ni tko da cpu bi moral podpirat?
<speed-> ja ja saj vse je v redu
<speed-> samo 2kosa rama sta v kurcu
<speed-> in nekak pac ne pomislis da je to sploh mogoce
<speed-> ko je nova zadeva
<pitastrudl> pač nisem ziher samo predvidevam da je od CPUja samo pomembno da ima base clock enak al vecji ramu
<pitastrudl> kably lake ma 2400 minimum?
<pitastrudl> ja to je res ja
<pitastrudl> cudno
<speed-> vse je vredu samo pac
<speed-> slaba roba je prisla :D
<speed-> se dobro da sem 2 paketa vzel
<speed-> drugace bi se mogoce zaj studiral wtf :D
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> dobro, vsaj nisi tako kot jaz včeraj
<pitastrudl> troubleshootal ventilatorje 3 ure, čeprav so vsi delal
<pitastrudl> samo so bli vgasnjeni zato ker je bil toggle gumb na kisti
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> eh samo tiho boj
<speed-> skoraj diplomiral
<speed-> pri montiranju ventilatorja na cpu
<speed-> mislim saj ni tak jebeno bilo kak na zacetku ko sem odprl
<speed-> pa ven vstipal za prigisco zeleza
<speed-> pa gledam ka te zdaj to
<speed-> finta pa je, da je za nevem koliko socketov pa so nosilci bili :)
<speed-> sem prvo mislo da morem vse ponucat :p
<msev--> yang, a maš pine-a za prodat a ga uporablaš :D
<pitastrudl> speed- pa ti si ja nor
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> pitastrudl nimas pojma kak
<kubanc> hello. A je mozno, oziroma kako bi lahko sinhroniziral Ubuntu z uroiz Windwos streznikom?
<metalcamp_> ntp
<metalcamp_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<jabuk> Time Synchronisation with NTP
<kubanc> bom probal
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<speed-> Limona
<speed-> so ti kaj javili
<speed-> meni so en paket pokvarjenih ramov poslali, konji :D
<Limona> res?
<Limona> rekt
<Limona> nic se, razn to da je skatla na poti
<Limona> lol
<speed-> ja se dobro da sem 2 paketa vzel
<speed-> ce ne bi se jokal vceraj :D
<speed-> zdaj pac cca 2tedna prezivim na 16gb :)
<Limona> 32 si vzel?
<Limona> jaz se enkrat nisem 16gb zafilal
<Limona> dobro, upam da bo delalo :)
<Limona> trackam paket v katerem je skatla, pa je lih iz nemcije slo
<Limona> kdaj bo ostalo pa se nevem
<Limona> jutri pisem mail
<speed-> ja 32 sem vzel :D
<speed-> pa sraufa nisem nasel za ta blesav disk
<speed-> to morem danes se 1x preverit skatle
<speed-> ker sem zdaj iz enega kalkulatorja vzel ko je glih pasal :)
<speed-> ampak pise da more prit z mb
<speed-> ampak to jim bom zagnjavo naj vrzejo se enega ali pa 2 zraven
<speed-> ko mi bodo nove rame poslali
<Limona> jap, jaz sem si tak staro maticno zjebal
<Limona> niso mi dali sraufov pravih za maticno > skatla
<Limona> in se je kista naelektrila
<zdobbie> kolk smotan dan
<matjaz> true
<idioterna> s kolesom pejt
<idioterna> bo prec bols
<idioterna> worked for me
<zdobbie> mja, there were plans
<zdobbie> grem rajs po kablovje, da loh normalno delam
<slax0r> sem vozil ravno novega ionica, hybrid
<slax0r> kar zanimiva stvarca ti hibridi
<idioterna> mors priusa sprobat :)
<slax0r> a je spesl?
<idioterna> ne.
<slax0r> a to zato ker je kao most hated car ever, in si fag ce ga imas, in ne vem kaj se vse, according to internet/
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> bi blo zanimivo se onega full electric sprobat
<idioterna> ja men je prius top
<idioterna> je pa res boring ce rad 'uzivas v voznji'
<slax0r> letno delam med 40-50kkm
<slax0r> uzivanje v voznji je ze dolgo nazaj izginilo
<speed-> so negative...
<slax0r> kak dugo se vozis v avstrijo
<slax0r> 2 mesca?
<slax0r> cute
<slax0r> :P
<yang> msev--: pine je v uporabi :)
<yang> msev--: a se ga ne da vec z njihove strani narocit ?
<idioterna> slax0r: pol pomoje se najbols tesla, tam loh spis med voznjo :)
<idioterna> pa te zbudi budilka preden v sleparja prletis
<yang> ja pa hacknejo te pa gres dol s ceste
<idioterna> mal verjetn
<yang> zdej ko ma cia exploite, ni tko mal verjetn
<idioterna> precej manj k da te en v punticu zrine dol
<yang> tej k majo puntota vsi po pravilih vozjo
<idioterna> sm vidu ja lih zanc
<yang> k nimajio dnarja za kazni
<idioterna> se je en kolega z oranznim punticom cist razbou
<yang> razen ce je dostava pic, unim se zmeri mudi
<idioterna> k je tolk po predpisih vozu.
<yang> tok fotografov na kupu pa se nisem videl
<yang> dans na konferenci
<yang> vsacga k je govoru so 5 min. fotkal
<yang> tud iz publike
<yang> pol bodo dal pa 10 fotk gor samo
<speed-> slax0r pol leta+
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo trenutno 1x na 3tedne :)
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ka sploh ni slabo
<speed-> samo saso je kmet
<speed-> pa noce jogija fuknit not pa se karavana ma
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ffs gitlab
<slax0r> so tudi postali greedy bastardi
<speed-> zakaj
<slax0r> community edition nima release/uploads v apiju
<speed-> um?
<slax0r> rad bi naredil en nightly build
<slax0r> da avtomatsko naredi nightly pa uploada zbuildano verzijo nazaj na gitlab
<slax0r> zaj pa...
<slax0r> jok brate
<speed-> nevem o cem govoris
<speed-> sem ze na vikendu
<speed-> :p
<speed-> tak da v pon. !
<slax0r> ... -.-
<slax0r> windows user
<speed-> für immer bill !
<speed-> eh idenmalo etik se okoli zavirat
<slax0r> kaj si bil?
<speed-> pa domov neda se mi
<speed-> ajde :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ajd
<sasa84> speed-: a greva s slax0r lahko s tabo na kitiča?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> se bova navadla ta nov komad (če ga ima) :D
<slax0r> ja, lahko, prosim?
<slax0r> lahko jaz pelam?
<slax0r> da nas odpelam iz mosta in nas resim vseh muk
<speed-> haha
<speed-> eh kak so bedni na tej firmi
<speed-> vsi nekaj delajo
<speed-> :))
<speed-> nikomu se neda z mano ubadat
<speed-> sasa84 ja lahko
<speed-> bomo v prvi vrsti?
<upd_> vodo jim zlij po tipkovnicah
<slax0r> londoncani se ga pa malo strelajo
<Limona> evo speed- zdaj so mi poslali, da je na poti, pa tracking nr dali
<Limona> zgleda so poslali kisto posebej, ker je prevelki paket
<Limona> also jebali vas kitic lol
<sasa84> speed-: za na kitiča ni pežojček a veš... star bmw, audi, merčo...eventuelno golf
<sasa84> slax0r: kaj voziš?
<CrazyLemon> porscheja
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne ve katerega..ampak je zihr porsche
<sasa84> ne ne CrazyLemon ... bomo izstopal
<slax0r> sasa84: avto
<slax0r> pa sebe
<slax0r> vcasih zeno pa otroke
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> bejžno!
<slax0r> drugace pa tega lepotca https://goo.gl/rRqTND <3
<sasa84> slax0r, ne se zafrkavat... ne smemo prit "čudni" na kitiča  a veš
<sasa84> sorči, to ni avto za mileta :\
<sasa84> jaz imam mazdo... tud to odpade
<slax0r> pff
<pitastrudl> vas bo idioterna zapelal na kolesu
<pitastrudl> ni panike :D
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.lastpass.com/2017/03/important-security-updates-for-our-users.html/
<jabuk>  Important Security Updates for Our Users |The LastPass Blog
<upd_> a z android studio lahk tud app za win narediš
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<zdobbie> hum?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si vidu tist strava link včeraj?!
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> [21:36:59] <CrazyLemon>: holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> [21:37:03] <CrazyLemon>: lej tole legendo
<CrazyLemon> [21:37:04] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.strava.com/activities/906167427
<zdobbie> kul I guess
<CrazyLemon> you guess?!
<zdobbie> I guess
<dz0ny> upd_: lol
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/vb.228735667216/10154507347417217/?type=3&theater
<jabuk> BBC News - Watch LIVE: Security incident at the Houses of...
<jabuk> Watch LIVE: Security incident at the Houses of Parliament. Breaking news.
<matjaz> 15 ur?!
<matjaz> glih ene tolk z vlakom rabiš
<matjaz> oz. še več
<zdobbie> to so mel enkrat na preverjeno
<zdobbie> z madzarske meje v portoroz
<matjaz> z vlakom?
<matjaz> in kaj so nagruntal?
<zdobbie> novinar je su z javnim prevozom
<zdobbie> baloh je su pa s kolesom
<zdobbie> in je bil baloh kr konkretno prej tam
<matjaz> sej na strani SŽ od Gornjih Petrovcev do Kopra piše 5 ur
<matjaz> sam ...
<matjaz> moraš do Maribora skoraj z avtobusom, pa od Ljubljane do Kopra z avtobusom
<matjaz> čas je pa samo za vlak
<CrazyLemon> ne greš od lj do kopra z busom
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da gre do divače bus
<CrazyLemon> pa nato greš na vlak
<yang> matjaz: v prej kot petih urah si verjetno z  navadnim vlakom iz LJ do Minhna
<yang> nevem zakaj nasi rabijo toliko casa da pridejo od G. Petr. do Kopra....lahko bi naredili hitrejso povezavo, verjetno pa zaradi omrezja ne morejo in je treba prestopati
<yang> Mislim, ce bi vlak vozil direktno brez ustavljanja bi lahko bil v Minhnu v manj kot petih urah
<yang> pol pa odvisno kok casa so tej postanki
<yang> Jst sem se leta nazaj peljal iz LJ do Minhna in nazaj
<yang> samo je blo pa vec kot 5 ur
<yang> ker smo ponekod skoraj pol ure stali, pa se nekaj so menjali kolesa za vagone, na drugacno dimenzijo
<yang> ker se tiri pac po drzavah razlikujejo
<yang> to pa da moras vmes prestopati na avtobus se mi zdi pa cudno, da ne gre direktna povezava z vlakom
<yang> v Kopru je zelezniska postaja ne vem pa do kam je speljano v prekmurju
<idioterna> do minhna pa res ne menjajo koles
<yang> kolk mi das, ce ugotovim, da jih menjajo ?
<idioterna> sm se ze leta 1989 peljal mimo minhna, pa niso menjal koles niti enkrat
<idioterna> mogoce si su ti po ksni cudni poti
<idioterna> cez madzarsko pa slovasko
<yang> ne spomnim se
<yang> v glavnem spomnim se pa da so vagon dvignili neki
<yang> ko so mislili da je prazen
<yang> ker je bla noc pa smo spali noter
<yang> pol smo se pa dalje peljali
<yang> tud to bi lahko preveril pr uni k se je poleg peljala
<yang> ssam je vse ze vec kot 15 let nazaj
<yang> tej razmaki med tiri pa obstajajo , sam ne vem pa kje
<yang> Mimara express mislim, da se je reklo liniji Minhen-Beograd
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @22.03.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severnik 0.1 m/s (0.4 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:18, Kulminacija: 12:09:57, Sončni zahod: 18:17:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 15min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Kaj se je ogrelo v LJ danes
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo sprva pretežno oblačno, proti jutru pa se bo na vzhodu delno zjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo v zahodni Sloveniji pretežno oblačno, drugod pa delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. V zahodnih in ponekod v osrednjih krajih se bodo pojavljale manjše krajevne padavine, deloma plohe. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 10, najvišje dnevne od 13 do 19, v vzhodnih krajih do 23 stopinj C.
<upd_> a je sha512 isto kot md5, enak key in string da vedno isti rezultat ?
<upd_> yes.
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vidm kaj misls
<idioterna> ja, naceloma je z istim namenom ustvarjen tko da isti string da vedno isti sum
<upd_> da
<upd_> samo tole mi ni jasno http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmessageauthenticationcode.html#setKey
<upd_> ni mi jasno kaj je ta key
<idioterna> setKey nastav key
<upd_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37821787/how-could-i-calculate-the-sha-3-512-of-a-string-in-android
<jabuk> sha 3 - How could I calculate the SHA-3-512 of a String in Android? - Stack Overflow
<idioterna> ja poglej v dokumentacijo
<idioterna> kaj je secret key
<upd_> ja sam kje je to pr androidu oz. javi
<idioterna> kako kje
<upd_> jah pač te primeri nikjer ne omenjajo secret key
<idioterna> ja sej ga ni
<idioterna> niti pr md5 niti pr sha512
<upd_> zakaj ga ima potem qt :D
<idioterna> ja ker je to nek generic class
<idioterna> mogoce podpira tut ksne hashe k vzamejo secret
<upd_> ja to je res ja sem ga imel pri nekaterih api'jih
<upd_> pol če hočem kompatibilno z javo pustim prazno
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-23
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/C2ElvLB.gifv
<jabuk> Hot Fuzz guys spotted in the London Attack
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<yang> jutro
<zdobbie> pozdrav
<metalcamp_> http://pastebin.com/upt7h7wF
<metalcamp_> dat typo
<jabuk> user@machine:/$ ldsNo command 'lds' found, did you mean:Command 'sds' from- Pastebin.com
<slax0r> dat error...
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> to se da izklopit predvidevam?
<metalcamp_> sds?
<metalcamp_> ne vem, moram janšo vprašat
<slax0r> ne, ta "did you mean" block
<metalcamp_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146508/how-do-i-remove-the-did-you-mean-feature-in-the-shell
<jabuk> bash - How do I remove the "did you mean..." feature in the shell? - Ask Ubuntu
<slax0r> o_______O
<slax0r> ne mores samo disejblat avtomatike?
<slax0r> ne pravim da je slab feature, samo da se pa za vsak typo to avtomatsko pojavi zato ker nek gumpec predvideva da jaz iscem drugo komando pa je insane
<slax0r> ocitno se da
<slax0r> http://bryan-murdock.blogspot.co.at/2010/10/how-to-disable-ubuntu-command-not-found.html
<jabuk> Cyclopedia Square: How to Disable Ubuntu command-not-found
<slax0r> all is right with the world again
<metalcamp_> sem lih hotel isto prilepit
<metalcamp_> unset v bashrc
<slax0r> samo kako pa bi to potem lahko rocno pognal ko isces nek neznan ukaz?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382337
<slax0r> metalcamp_: +1
<napsy> lp
<msev--> ja nč pol vas bom mogu pa js vse zategnt na kitiča
<msev--> :D
<msev--> če že vsi hočte it
<msev--> hahah
<zdobbie> a da hocmo?
<msev--> speed- pa slax0r sta izrazla željo, prekmuerje republika :D
<metalcamp_> oh noes
<metalcamp_> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/22/now-live-stack-overflow-developer-survey-2017-results/
<jabuk> Now Live: Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2017 Results - Stack Overflow Blog
<yang> kitiči
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70DYc511Ek8
<jabuk> uzicko kolo - YouTube
<jabuk> music
<yang> pr tok ostalih dobrih balkanskih izvajalcih bi ti na kitiča hodil, sram te bilo
<msev--> sj sam trollam no :D
<msev--> tm bo preveč pritiska me bojo prebutal :D
<yang> sej so varnostniki
<msev--> yang, tebe bom vzel zravn za bodyguarda
<msev--> :D
<msev--> yang kle v kranju mamo enga varnostnika
<msev--> k je neki narobe z mano in kr piska
<msev--> kr ene tike ma al neki
<msev--> je pa ful nabit
<msev--> nevem a je našnofan a kaj je narobe z njim ful je wierd
<msev--> a ga poznaš
<msev--> narobe z njim?
<yang> nikoli ne delam v kranju
<msev--> njim* ne man
<msev--> mano :D
<msev--> hehe dons slabo pišem haha
<matjaz> msev--, Vili je car, poznaš?
<msev--> a Vili mu je ime :) nevem če mislva istga
<matjaz> jest pojma nimam o kom govoriš, sam pravm da je Vili car
<matjaz> ta pr zdravstvenem domu
<msev--> a ta k teži za parking :D
<matjaz> ta ja :D
<msev--> ne vem če bi ga opredelu kot carja k mi je zmerm sam težil :D
<yang> teži ? morda pa opravlja svoje delo, kaj mislis ?
<yang> pa ti samo ne znas parkirati pravilno
<matjaz> lejga spet je pameten
<matjaz> ta sploh ni zaposlen tam, je pa mal posebn in dela zastonj
<matjaz> res pa jue da ful pomaga tam osebju
<msev--> yang to ni to, ampak če za 5 minut se ustavm tm pr vhodu da babico vn spustim mi pa neb smel težit no
<yang> ja 5 minut je ponavadi 1 ura
<yang> vsak ti rece, samo 5 min.
<msev--> https://github.com/Simo389/open-stats a tole pač publish mqtt message na nek broker? A samo credentials notr naštimam pa skompajlam android app pa bo delal?
<metalcamp_> .xkcd
<jabuk> Color Pattern: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/color_pattern.png
<sasa84> oj lynxlynx
<idioterna> sup
<dz0ny> napsy: http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/22/15028600/magic-calendar-e-paper-japan
<dz0ny> dejansko obstaja epaper k je white?
<slax0r> moar gadgets for the 'net!
<napsy> kr nice, jap
<napsy> ceprav to so renderingi
<napsy> vprasanje kak je pravi prototip
<dz0ny> napsy: k tole zgleda proper zen pa dejansko uporabno :)
<yang> http://danesjenovdan.si/breakfree/
<jabuk> Break Free SI
<jabuk> Podpri poziv gibanja Break Free SI in od vlade RS zahtevaj, da poravna svoj podnebni dolg.
<yang> Protestni shod je 29. marca ob 16h pred vlado RS
<idioterna> verjamem, da bos sel z avtom tja
<yang> ne bom Å¡el, ker delam takrat
<metalcamp_> slax0r: kje pa je speed-?
<metalcamp_> testira nov hw? :)
<yang> kitiča posluša
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> metalcamp_: nimam pojma... ne delama mi2 na isti firmi
<metalcamp_> slax0r: aja, nisem vedel
<Limona> spedo danes sestavlja racunalnik
<Limona> mislim khm...
<Limona> bolan je :D
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi vedno mel bolnisko ko je HW prisel
<Limona> hehe :P
<slax0r> priorities...
<slax0r> ;)
<slax0r> links > lynx
<slax0r> :P
<matjaz> evrazijskirislynx
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> row row row your boat, gently down the stream, merrily merrily merrily merrily, I can make you scream
<CrazyLemon> today is the day
<matjaz> RYZEN
<CrazyLemon> DOI
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> ryzen bo 11.aprila
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/porschejevim-delavcem-se-upraviceno-smeji-dobrih-9-tisocakov-nagrade-za-vsakega-438029
<jabuk> Porschejevim delavcem se upravičeno smeji: dobrih devet tisočakov nagrade za vsakega - siol.net
<jabuk> O nagradah iz poslovnega uspeha, kot so jih svojim delavcem izplačali nemški avtomobilski proizvajalci, lahko pri nas delavec v proizvodnji samo sanja...
<yang> Bravo za Porsche
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 34.km  S od DRAVOGRADA @23/03/2017 14:26:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.9+N,+15.03+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 12.km SZ od BREGINJA @23/03/2017 14:11:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.3+E
<napsy> trese se, trese
<CrazyLemon> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/msoffice/forum/msoffice_onedrivefb-mso_o365brs/onedrive-for-business-open-is-very-slow-on-linux/3d33dc1b-3cc3-4c24-9998-9ab96bad31fc
<jabuk> Onedrive for Business open is very slow on Linux - Microsoft Community
<jabuk> Hello, Onedrive for Business open is very slow on Linux (Chrome/Firefox) but with very fast with a "Windows" user-agent. On Ubuntu/Linux 16.04 + Chrome/Firefox (last version), when I open:
<matjaz> yes, but, microsoft <3 Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/n6g76Gk.png
<metalcamp_> joj MS
<metalcamp_> njihove "cloud" storitve so jok na trenutke
<slax0r> M$ je je jok vecino casa
<slax0r> microsoft <3 ubuntu?
<slax0r> kaj pa debian?
<slax0r> pa slackware?
<slax0r> pa LFS?
<metalcamp_> da sploh ne začnem o njihovem graphapi
<metalcamp_> such docs, much wow
<matjaz> well, ne pozabimo na GVFS
<metalcamp_> nič, time to log out
<metalcamp_> o/
<matjaz> it's beer'o'clock for me to! o7
<slax0r> me 3
<slax0r> bai o/
<matjaz> buhbaiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/17454358_1259470407493730_8245763615437619200_n.mp4 #nsfw (?) :)
<idioterna> a so strupeni krofi?
<dz0ny> :thumbs_up:
<idioterna> al zakaj je nsfw
<CrazyLemon> of course..sj je sam cukr
<idioterna> aja v tem smislu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jebiga.
<dz0ny> don't laugh MTB bike sm nabavu
<yang> zadnjic sem videl en MTB bike k je mel baterijo
<yang> mislim elektromotorcek
<dz0ny> sem šel testno vožnjo, pa sem čist brez kondicije
<idioterna> ja en star ata gre tle redno na javor
<yang> za gor ful pomaga
<idioterna> pa u klanc siba k s specjalko
<yang> me prav zanima kaksen izkoristek majo
<dz0ny> yang: tist je za po ravnin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj tebi itak za po hosti ne rabi nič druzga k MTB :)
<yang> kolk casa bi lahko vozil v klanc z njim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej zato :)
<CrazyLemon> yang nekje na pol vršiča prideš
<yang> CrazyLemon: to je ze precej ok
<CrazyLemon> vem iz lastnih izkušenj k se je ena nonica peljala mimo nas k smo sopihali
<CrazyLemon> pa je pol hitro šla nazaj k ni šlo več :D
<yang> haha
<yang> mislim da zadeva notri je dinamo istocasno pa ko pedaliras se tudi malo polni lahko
<yang> je pa takoj verjetno kake 3-4 kile dosdatno
<CrazyLemon> je kr mal več
<yang> heh to sem jaz enkrat zelel kupit downhill MTB dokler mi niso povedali da je priblizno 2x tezji kot XC
<yang> Če slučajno kdo uporablja SiXXs, tole sporočilo sem dobil
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/20a35275
<CrazyLemon> go native or gtfo!
<metalcamp> harsh words
<pitastrudl> kako naj diagonsticiram en 2.5" disk ampak ga ne zazna ubuntu
<pitastrudl> na lsblk ga ne pokaže
<pitastrudl> windows zazna vmesnik k je gor disk povezan
<pitastrudl> pač tist usb controller
<pitastrudl> ubuntu pa nič
<metalcamp> rip
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: lsusb?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/broken-camera-javor-1.jpg
<pitastrudl> metalcamp zazna controller
<pitastrudl> pač intenso usb controller je
<pitastrudl> disk je pa od WDja
<pitastrudl> ok nvm na lsusb ga ne najde
<pitastrudl> fora je da je iz laptopa ta disk
<pitastrudl> v laptopu ga isto ni zaznalo
<pitastrudl> sem bootal ubuntu livecd prej tma
<pitastrudl> na windowsu mi je hotelo ga inicializirat
<pitastrudl> da bi dal GTP ali MBR bootloader
<pitastrudl> samo bi pobrisalo cel disk potem
<metalcamp> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<metalcamp> poskusi priklopiti direktno na neko Å¡katlo brez usb vmesnika
<metalcamp> aja pa še to, poženi dmesg pred priklopom in po priklopu
<metalcamp> zanima te samo konec, lahko poskusiš tudi z dmesg | tail
<pitastrudl> ja dmesg je zaznau samo kontroller
<pitastrudl> nič diska
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> je že šel, bo pomoje treba kr novga vzet
<pitastrudl> na windowsu isto ni Å¡lo
<pitastrudl> bios ga tudi ne zazna
<pitastrudl> tudi ko je bil v sata notri
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: rip
<metalcamp> ja nič, v nedeljo k maši pa naj ga župnik blagoslovi
<metalcamp> ali kako že to gre
<yang> A je kdo probaval Google maps - earth view
<yang> ce kliknes 3D mode pa pritisnes ctrl+levi klik dobis 3d pogled
<yang> lahka sukaš zemljo po vertikali
<CrazyLemon> so fun
<metalcamp> .apt sds
<jabuk> libnetsds-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libnetsds-kannel-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libisds5 {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libisds-dev {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libisds-dbg {xenial (16.04LTS)}
<metalcamp> damn... sds everywhere
<CrazyLemon> we're cursed
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> dmesg -w
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobbie> @abstract  Wrap a symmetric key with a Key Encryption Key (KEK).
<zdobbie> EYYYYYY
<CrazyLemon> copy cats
<pitastrudl> metalcamp nekaj takega ja
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13940014
<jabuk> VS Code uses 13% CPU when idle due to blinking cursor rendering | Hacker News
<matjaz> kakšen je pa top komentar
<matjaz> bravo OP
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oFQzvPUzeU
<jabuk> Ken Jeong Answers Medical Questions From Twitter | WIRED - YouTube
<jabuk> Ken Jeong uses the power of Twitter to answer some common medical questions. Ken's Doc Support Twitter Account: https://twitter.com/DocSupport_KJ Still haven...
<CrazyLemon> the dude is a real doctor
<CrazyLemon> like..real real
<metalcamp> real internet doctor!
<metalcamp> https://snifrecs.bandcamp.com/album/sn1f
<jabuk> SN1F | SNIF RECS
<metalcamp> not bad
<matjaz> pitastrudl, kaj ne razumeš*
<matjaz> ?*
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: wow
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp wow what
<metalcamp> wow dat dude
<CrazyLemon> ken?
<CrazyLemon> yea
<CrazyLemon> he cool
<matjaz> pogrešam Community
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa vem.. on pa donald sta mi bla kul
<CrazyLemon> drugi.. not that much
<matjaz> glover?
<matjaz> jap
<CrazyLemon> jp
<matjaz> re: tisti VS Code post na HN
<matjaz> I did some bro science napkin math: Assuming 1 million users of VS Code This blinking cursor will waste $3 million per year in electricity costs, and output 32,000 tons of c02 per year.
<pitastrudl> lol
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14088459_10154286187152419_7359677743189542239_n.jpg?oh=2adc6d8ac01c62236f952f4a2ce131e0&oe=5958C2D0
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @24/03/2017 00:06:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+13.23+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-24
<yang> Jutro radni ljudi
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj narediti, ker vedno ko restartam comp se mi ura resetira in sploh ni prava (racunalnik nima dostopa do neta)
<speed-> menjaj baterijo na plati :)
<kubanc> nov računalnik je, oziroma gre za Raspberri PI
<matjaz> kubanc, https://thepihut.com/blogs/raspberry-pi-tutorials/17209332-adding-a-real-time-clock-to-your-raspberry-pi
<kubanc> samo Ubuntu mora od nekje dobit ukaz da spremeni uro...
<kubanc> edino če ob restartu izgubi informacijo kok je ura in vzame tisto iz sistema?
<kubanc> ja, sej to piše tam :)
<kubanc> edino če naredim NTP preko LAN-a
<kubanc> oziroma forcam da vzame uro iz enega drugega računalnika
<pitastrudl> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/8231/how-to-force-ntpd-to-update-date-time-after-boot
<jabuk> raspbian - How to force NTPD to update date/time after boot? - Raspberry Pi Stack Exchange
<pitastrudl> mogoče to?
<yang> ntp se postavi ob bootu
<yang> in se potem nastima ura
<yang> ko poslje ukaz  NTP serverju
<yang> in prejme odgovor
<yang> ntpd instaliraj, kot ti je svetoval
<yang> mislim pri mojih RPIjih nisem opazil tega provblema
<yang> pitastrudl: kaj mislis tisto za kodi ?
<yang> nimas write permissionov na disku ?
<pitastrudl> yang aha, si tudi ti tam :D
<pitastrudl> nemorm ga mountat
<yang> to je zunanji usb disk na RPI ?
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/2n7pgfa.png
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> sem ga notri dal, probal notri cdjat, nope
<yang> kako ti ga pa dmesg razpozna ?
<pitastrudl> uhh, kaj ga re-plugam?
<yang> ja
<yang> pa pastebinaj dmesg
<yang> jaz sicer nisem se probal mountati zunanjih diskov na RPI, lahko  da je kaksna fora
<kubanc> yang, samo zato je potrebno imeti NTP strežnik v LAN-u
<yang> kubanc: zakaj pa bi ga imel v LANu ?
<kubanc> jst mam samo Windows okolja..
<pitastrudl> yang ma ja se bi moral sam mountati
<pitastrudl> ponavadi se
<yang> NTP strezniki so na internetu
<kubanc> yang, PI nima dostopa do neta, da bi osvežil čas
<pitastrudl> mislim da preden sem kodi gor dal
<yang> aha
<kubanc> zato moram ovežit čas preko LAN-a
<yang> kubanc: potem moras pa nekako NTP server laufati v domacem okolju...
<pitastrudl> http://paste.debian.net/924006/
<jabuk> debian Pastezone
<yang> kubanc: in ga narediti v windows kompatibilnega, da bo dajal odgovor za RPI
<kubanc> yang,v windows lahko forcaš time update preko CMD-ja... net time "ServerName" /set /y
<yang> kubanc: ja v /etc/ntp/ntp.conf potem ssamo spremenis tam ko pise nevem 0.ubuntu.ntp.org , tukaj daj IP on windows masine v LANu in probaj ce deluje
<yang> pa tisto vse kar je ntp.org komentiraj
<yang> oz. /etc/ntp.conf
<yang> pitastrudl: sam se mounta ce imas mount definitran v /etc/fstab
<pitastrudl> aha
<matjaz> al ap če maš kak mount daemon
<matjaz> pa*
<yang> odpri /etc/fstab
<yang> poglej kaj je noter
<yang> ali pa pastebinaj
<pitastrudl> http://paste.debian.net/924008/
<yang> kam bi ga pa rad mountal v kater direktorij ?
<jabuk> debian Pastezone
<pitastrudl> ja ponavadi se mounta v /media
<pitastrudl> kot /media/B
<yang> torej vpisi
<pitastrudl> samo mislim da odkar sem dal kodi gor da ne gre
<pitastrudl> kodi+ rasberian
<yang> kaksen filesystem je gor na disku ext4 ?
<pitastrudl> NTFS
<pitastrudl> bi moral bit
<yang> hm
<yang> probaj ce deluje tole
<yang>  /dev/sda1     /media/B   vfat   defaults  0 1
<pitastrudl> drugace je ze narejen /media/B
<pitastrudl> do njega pa nemorem dostopat
<matjaz> kako ne moreš dostopat?
<matjaz> ne moreš dajat fajlov tja not?
<pitastrudl> ne morem niti cd-jat notri
<yang> al pa napisi "mount /dev/sda1 /media/B"
<matjaz> kaj pa kot root?
<yang> a to ti ga mounta ?
<yang> kot root napisi
<pitastrudl> ne mounta
<yang> kaj pa napise
<pitastrudl> http://paste.debian.net/924009/
<jabuk> debian Pastezone
<yang> uh
<matjaz> pitastrudl, napiš mount pa prilepi
<yang> NTFS
<yang> ne spomnim se kdaj sem to nazadnje mountal
<pitastrudl> http://paste.debian.net/924010/
<jabuk> debian Pastezone
<matjaz> sudo su
<matjaz> ls -lah /media/B
<pitastrudl> to gre ja
<pitastrudl>  napise kaj je na disku
<matjaz> no pol pa sam uporabniku morš dodelit pravico da piše tja not
<pitastrudl> chown?
<matjaz> affirmative
<matjaz> lahko pa tud ob mountu dodeliš pravico sicer
<pitastrudl> no že melje
<pitastrudl> sej je sudo chown -R pi:pi /media/B ?
<pitastrudl> ga ni zmlelo
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/ZIeltxy.png
<pitastrudl> sem tudi kot root
<matjaz> mount -o remount,user_id=pi,group_id=pi /media/B
<matjaz> kot root
<matjaz> probi
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/hx5IMwQ.png
<matjaz> pa potem pogklej če lahko cdjaš notri
<pitastrudl> ne re
<pitastrudl> ne gre*
<matjaz> ok, formatiraj disk na ext4
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @24.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:24, Kulminacija: 12:09:19, Sončni zahod: 18:20:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 21min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> matjaz ja je nekaj cudno z tem diskom, na windowsu je kar readonly :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<kubanc> yang, purge ntp*, apt install ntp, disable internet strežnike, dodal ukaz:"pool X.X.X.X iburst" in nato service ntp restart
<kubanc> zadeva deluje
<kubanc> ura ni identična, se malo razlikuje, ampak to je zame super
<metalcamp_> kubanc: define se malo razlikuje
<metalcamp_> mogoče moraš nastaviti timezone
<kubanc> ampak Å¡e vedno ne deluje...
<kubanc> ponovno mi javi failed to start LSB:Start NTP deamon
<pitastrudl> rebootam pi in se nemorem gor povezat :D great
<slax0r> msev moment? :)
<pitastrudl> indeed
<Limona> speed- se zmer "bolan" :P
<pitastrudl> hm, ok zažene se
<speed-> ha?
<slax0r> a tu je
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> magicno ozdravel
<slax0r> ko je hardware nametal skupaj
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> bog mi pomagaj ce bom kdaj te unit teste moral razsirjevat :S
<speed-> eh bolan
<speed-> vceraj sem bil zarezan tak konkretno
<speed-> :D
<msev--> porezal se je z grafično
<speed-> aha
<slax0r> zarezan ko prasica na mizi
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> eh samo tuo boj
<speed-> v neki dobri gostilni smo bili
<speed-> samo neven ge tocno
<speed-> D:
<speed-> firma castila smo mogli cimvec spit ves kak je to
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ja ne mores potem firme razocarat
<slax0r> se te kje odpustijo
<msev--> hahaha
<msev--> morš pokazat da si pravi prekmuerec
<msev--> ge
<sasa84> čafči
<zdobersek> hoi
<sasa84> elow zdobersek :)
<yang> Živjo saska
<yang> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/60yvng/my_review_of_the_litebook_so_far/
<jabuk> My review of the Litebook so far : linux
<jabuk> I had been toying around with the idea of buying a Chromebook as a secondary laptop for a while, when I saw [the...
<idioterna> vn pejte, sonck je
<kubanc> preko cron-a kličem tole skripto https://paste.ubuntu.com/24240199/ vendar mi ne deluje. če pa zaženem skripto iz teminala mi pa deluje? Skripto mi prav tako zažene iz crona samo ne zažene Firefox-a
<kubanc> oziroma skripto lahko zeženem preko cron-a ne morem preko skripte odpreti Firefoxa
<kubanc> cron ukaz:* * * * * sleep 16 && bash /home/username/CheckFirefox.sh
<matjaz> a se nismo to že zgovarjal?
<matjaz> DISPLAY in XAUTHORITY
<msev--> ej https://blog.squix.org/2017/03/digoo-bb-m2-hackable-cheap-wifi-camera.html a je tole usual glede securityja ip-camov? a pač če je sam v lokalnem omrežju pol je kul...pol pa če hočš od zunaj gledat si VPN al pa kj tazga zrihtaš? pač če je sam dovolj močn username pa password je kul?
<kubanc> pa kaj je s tem DISPAY ukazom?
<kubanc> neki se spomnim ja...
<yang> idioterna: jst sem ze bil na pijaci
<idioterna> to ni zuni
<yang> ja zuni sem sedel na terasi
<idioterna> pol si ziher vohal povisano koncentracijo pm2.5
<yang> Pol grem pa se v ta boljso restavracijo
<idioterna> dobr tek
<yang> hvala
<idioterna> js grem pa se enkrat s kolesom
<yang> do planice pejt
<yang> bos prej kt z avtom
<yang> sosed je su
<yang> z avtom seveda
<msev--> js grem pa plezat
<msev--> čez dan plezat ponoč pa plesat :D
<idioterna> ne grem do planice, prevec avtov se guzva tam
<yang> sej je samo ena crka razlike
<msev--> jp
<msev--> vrjetn tut čez Vršič nav za it ane
<msev--> k bo taka gužva do tm
<msev--> pismo kam nj grem na izlet
<yang> na velki planini ziher ni guzve
<sasa84> živjo yang
<matjaz> lepo mal na sonce pa tanove Gorillaz v ušesa
<matjaz> it's a plan
<msev--> učer sm igral s fotram tenis
<msev--> pa sploh ni skor nč laufal k ga je ahilova tetiva bolela
<msev--> zj pa ma čist otečen revež
<msev--> komi stop na nogo
<matjaz> pe Å¡e zmer te je premagal, ane?
<idioterna> tut na krimu ni guzve
<msev--> ne ne 6 prot 3 sm ga js
<msev--> pa še to sm prvič po 8 letih igral
<msev--> tko da nism Å¡e v formi
<msev--> vse točke sm zgubu na svoj servis k sm tok dvojnih napak naredu
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa nista nehala ce ga je bolel
<msev--> ja reku je da ga ne tok da lahko Å¡e
<msev--> ga ni neki ful bolel
<msev--> pol ga je zvečer začel
<yang> ahilova tetiva je komplicirana zadeva
<yang> en je bil ve c k pol leta na berglah k si je to poskodval
<yang> pol k je bil mal boljsi je pa skaku po eni nogi
<yang> ce se mu bo stanje poslabsalo naj gre do zdravnika
<yang> prej ko gre, bolje bo
<msev--> čez noč se mu je že izboljšalo
<msev--> zjutraj sm mu dal pa olfen za mazat da bo mogoče pomagal pr oteklini
<kubanc> matjaz, * * * * * sleep 16 && export DISPLAy=:0 && bash /home/username/CheckFirefox.sh deluje
<msev--> yang, a bi loh js teb dal svoj rtl-sdr dongle ti pa men daš svojga pa ti mal doplačam :D
<msev--> k bi rd mel s to kovinsko Å¡katlo :D
<yang> ni dvoma, da si gorenc
<yang> nov stane 20 usd
<yang> ce bi imel dva bi ti enega podaril, imam samo enega
<yang> ki ga seveda uporabljam
<yang> no, pa tudi menjal ne bi
<yang> msev--: daj vprasaj na forumu, morda ima kdo kaksnega odvec
<yang> grem na kosilo bbl
<msev--> :D
<matjaz> "We want to make a better place."  "Better?"  "Better never means better for everyone."
<matjaz> We want to make the world a better place*
<zdobersek> .yt world a better place silicon valley
<jabuk> Silicon Valley, TechCrunch Disrupt Parody https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-GVd_HLlps
<zdobersek>  “I don’t want to live in a world where someone makes the world a better place better than we do.”
<zdobersek> to je ta quote
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17457589_1192837394161780_7270310851984430564_n.jpg?oh=c8aad0f1a4c555b616813c4f7afd3c1f&oe=5959FC5B
<CrazyLemon> kanye mona
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17424616_10154975932650149_4209982758137179284_n.png?oh=0ab93ae09eb40ee36b421d62afb0640d&oe=596568E8
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp2J7E-5g6I
<jabuk> Inside Look: Slovenian Army Air Support Unit's Bell 412 - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: to ni kanye ampak puff daddy/p.diddy/puffy/sean combs/.../ :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja pa res
<sasa84> a ma zdej še kakšno drugo ime?
<CrazyLemon> they all look the same to me </racist>
<sasa84> puffy mona :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> :))
<yang> puff diddy s 100 litri 30 let starega hennesyja za zabave pa diamantno uro za miljon dolarjev
<yang> mentalno je res mal puffed
<yang> zasluž pa kr v redu
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7TnEvlVwAA_HE1.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZOctySeCoE
<jabuk> WORKER (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<jabuk> Ma nouvelle vidéo c'est comme la raie du maçon, tu peux la voir. My new video is like the mason's butt crack. You can see it. Subscribe for more: http://bit....
<dz0ny> https://www.strava.com/activities/912590879/shareable_images/photo_based/20599720/1/0124c15e-c63f-4595-93a7-8a1d401e3517?hl=en-US&v=1490376820
<jabuk> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Afternoon Ride near| Times and Records | Strava
<dz0ny> Moja malenkost
<metalcamp> .xkcd
<jabuk> Flag: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/flag.png
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 9.km  S od BREGINJA @24/03/2017 18:47:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+13.42+E
<yang> vražji vrtec :)
<yang> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 906.68, low: 891.36, high: 960.52, bid: 902.12, ask: 906.68
<dz0ny> yang: ime je dobil ker so tam med 2sv pobil polovico vaščanov
<yang> uf
<yang> :(
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede na to da je toliko gozda okrog.. a mate kakšne gozdne kolesarske poti tam?
<CrazyLemon> kr premium strava member :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: trial :)
<dz0ny> so why not
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nč
<dz0ny> nobene poti
<dz0ny> bodo zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡koda..so vsaj gozdarske poti prevozne ? :)
<dz0ny> to pa kr ja
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj neki :)
<dz0ny> jst sm Å¡el tle po vlaki
<CrazyLemon> .sskj vlaka
<jabuk> vláka -e ž (á) 1. star. vlečenje: mula je bila vajena nošnje, ne pa vlake / pomagati pri vlaki brananju2. gozd. žlebasta vdolbina v tleh za spravljanje lesa do gozdne ceste, skladišča: po vlakah so spravili hlode k cesti3. lov. sled, ki se naredi z vlečenjem uplenjene živali po tleh, da se pes po njej uči iskati obstreljeno žival: spustiti psa na začetku vlake4. nar. več skupaj zvezanih vej, na katerih se z vl
<jabuk> dolino: vpregel se je v veliko vlako sena in jo zvlekel k svislim / povezati veje v vlako
<CrazyLemon> http://www.expansys.si/motorola-moto-g5-16gb-black-origin-eu-300109/
<jabuk1> Motorola Moto G5 (16GB, Dual SIM, Grey) (Origin EU) #MOTOG5BEU - EXPANSYS Slovenija
<jabuk1> Available from EXPANSYS Slovenia, the Motorola Moto G5 (16GB, Dual SIM, Grey) (Origin EU) also accessories, bundle offers, reviews and videos.
<CrazyLemon> sweet price
<Matthai> meh, ravno ene 50 ojro preveč :-)
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a kupiš nexus 5? :>
<Matthai> ga imam
<Matthai> me pa zanima za koliko prodajaš?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ali imas nov ali rabljen nexus 5 ?
<Matthai> problem je, da je moj 5, ne 5X
<CrazyLemon> Matthai po pravici povedano ne vem.. ga imam pa namen prodat ko kupim g5+ :)
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj mi bo nov nexus 5? da nabira prah? :) rabljen je seveda
<Matthai> jaz sem kupil rabljenega preko Amazona za cca 150 EUR
<CrazyLemon> naah..js razmišljam <100€
<CrazyLemon> vsaj take so cene na bolhi
<Matthai> sicer imam Å¡e en "rezervni" telefon, Lenovo K3 Note
<Matthai> ampak razmišljam, da bi kupil nekaj, kar gor laufa Cooperhead OS
<yang> kaj  pa replicant Matthai ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je pa cooperhead os :)
<Matthai> Se pravi 5X, 6P ali Pixel
<Matthai> https://copperhead.co/android/
<jabuk1>  CopperheadOS - Secure Android
<jabuk1> A hardened open-source operating system based on Android with PaX, OpenBSD malloc and many other privacy/security features.
<CrazyLemon> ojej..tole zgleda kot android 2.3
<Matthai> yang, o replicantu nisem še razmišljal.. Samsungi mi malo niso všeč
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, 7-ka je sicer
<Matthai> predelana
<yang> Matthai: za replicant je najnovejsi podprt telefon S3, ki je v bistvu ze star
<yang> Matthai: drugace veckrat klepetava z developerjem
<Matthai> samo problem je, da se menda občasno sesuva (Copperhead)
<CrazyLemon> if you want privacy/security..thats a small price to pay!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Matthai> hehe... en znanec ga ima in ko so začeli compajlat za 64-bitov je bilo nekaj časa totalno sranje
<yang> Matthai: nisem ravno bral, ampak v cem mislis, da je copperhead bolj varen od replicanta
<Matthai> yang, ne vem, ker replicanta ne poznam dosti, ampak tam je opisano kaj vse uporabljajo... od compilanja dalje
<yang> aha
<yang> jaz bom enkrat sprobal replicant 6.0 ko ga bodo uradno izdali
<CrazyLemon> 2020? :P
<yang> ta je ze iz novejsega ndroida
<Matthai> anyway, pri Copperheadu delajo tisto, kar bi moral Googelj delati (recimo verified boot, hardened copiler, itd.
<jabuk1> M 2 > 32.km JV od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @24/03/2017 22:21:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+16.16+E
<yang> nisem se slisal za copperhead prej
<yang> bom malo povprasal replicant developerja kaj si misli o tem
<yang> FSF drugace priporoca replicant
<Matthai> btw, kaj se dogaja z Ubuntu Phone?
<yang> Matthai: ubuntu edge so nekaj fundali pred leti vendar funding ni uspel
<yang> nevem pa kaj je bilo kasneje
<yang> ubuntu touch je naceloma delan tudi za telefone
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne dosti
<Matthai> tam v oni temi o Android O nekdo pravi, da čaka na ta telefon, ker je z Androidom vse narobe
<Matthai> pa sem mislil, da je že kje blizu izida
<yang> ja tudi tablica za ubuntu touch je samo ena, pa se ta je bila razprodana, ko sem jo mislil kupiti
<CrazyLemon> Matthai takrat ko bo unity 8 takrat bo mogoče tudi kak nov telefon z ubuntujem :)
<Matthai> ne razumem sarkazma... kaj se dogaja z Unity 8?
<CrazyLemon> ni sarkazem
<CrazyLemon> nič..razvija se
<CrazyLemon> .yt 17.04 unity 8
<jabuk1> Ubuntu 17.04 - Unity 8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D9yxiipd70
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje se je pa zaustavilo pri ubuntu touch ?
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, argh! deni meni (wifi settings) je pa enak kot pri wintendo
<Matthai> to mi gre pa ppri windows blazno na živce
<CrazyLemon> yang ni ubuntu toucha.. there is only one ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa delajo na unity 8
<yang> se pravi ubuntu touch je samo vmesnik za standardni ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu touch ni nič razn codename ki je nekoč bil
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile
<jabuk1> Ubuntu for phones and tablets | Ubuntu
<jabuk1> Ubuntu is the perfect operating system for manufacturers who want to build mobile devices for either the consumer or enterprise market. Ubuntu represents a remarkable opportunity for OEMs, content providers and app developers.
<CrazyLemon> če pogledaš screenshote
<CrazyLemon> pa tiste video zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> boš opazu ogromno enakih zadev :)
<Matthai> drugače pa tale unity 8 izgleda precej kul
<CrazyLemon> its aight :)
<pitastrudl> ta moto g5 zgleda ok
<pitastrudl> samo baterija je tko tko pomoje
<pitastrudl> hm hm hm
<pitastrudl> 200€
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-25
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @25/03/2017 01:46:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @25/03/2017 07:48:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.44+E
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če te matra baterija glej g5+ :)
<pitastrudl> ni Å¡e na voljo
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bo..zelo kmalu :)
<CrazyLemon> no na amazon.de je že
<CrazyLemon> sam ni Å¡e v .si
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> its freakin' hot
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.1°C @25.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:52, Kulminacija: 12:12:15, Sončni zahod: 18:24:39
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 24min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> a je a
<pitastrudl> sej google je reku 22 stopnj
<pitastrudl> se boš lepo pekel danes :D
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @25.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% severovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:27, Kulminacija: 12:09:00, Sončni zahod: 18:21:33
<pitastrudl> meh
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 25min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kje se bom pekel :D
<pitastrudl> no vsaj malo je soncka
<pitastrudl> ja na soncku ane
<pitastrudl> en sprehod ob obali do izole
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so že zrihtali da gre kolesarska po cesti?
<pitastrudl> to nevem, sem vidu sošolca na snapchatu, da se je fural po cesti
<pitastrudl> bogve kaj je tam
<pitastrudl> kaj pol ne rabis vec vinjete za cez predor?
<pitastrudl> al kako je to
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tako je
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> sam vprašanje je kako je s cesto pred in po predoru :D
<pitastrudl> ja bojo dal vinjete takoj po predoru
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> js res ne vem kje recimo lahko greš na HC da ne rabiš vinjete
<CrazyLemon> a pri slavčku? pri semedeli?
<pitastrudl> mogoče bojo nardil po zadnjem izbozu na HC iz kopra
<pitastrudl> mogoče pri bertokih al pa tm pr vinakoper
<pitastrudl> sklepam
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če..bi bilo lepo sam nisem prepričan če je tako
<pitastrudl> matr ta telegram client pa konstantno updejtajo
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/to-je-eden-najbolj-nenavadnih-prostorov-na-svetu-438166
<jabuk1> Nemci prižgali peklenski stroj, ki lahko upepeli človeka - siol.net
<jabuk1> Nemški znanstveniki so v raziskovalnem centru v kraju Jülich ta teden prvič vklopili največje umetno sonce na svetu. Velikanski stroj sveti tako ...
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kak kej?
<CrazyLemon> vroče je!
<e1e> a res? men se sploh ne zdi vroče,še sonce se nekam skriva...
<CrazyLemon> pri nas se ne skriva..v bistvu me v levo roko kr fajn peče :D
<yang> Sunblock 5000 kremco nabavi
<e1e> ja pr nas je tud prej blo sončn, zdej se pa neki oblači :(
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LKQ3eX9pEg#t=5m20s
<jabuk1> Robocop Commercials - YouTube
<jabuk1> Full collection of commercials from Robocop 1 and 2. I also included the Media Break segments that were not related to the plot as they are equally great. I ...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @25.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:29, Kulminacija: 12:06:06, Sončni zahod: 18:18:44
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 25min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.8°C @25.03.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 36% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:52, Kulminacija: 12:12:15, Sončni zahod: 18:24:39
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 24min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Lovrostanta/status/845562509193031680
<jabuk1> Lovro Štanta on Twitter: "Slišano od komentatorjev @Val202 : Ko v sodniškem stolpu zadišijo čevapčiči, je dovolj vzgornika! #planica2017"
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @25.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% severovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:27, Kulminacija: 12:09:00, Sončni zahod: 18:21:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 25min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> CrazyLemon pr vas mate pa res topl... 10°C več ko pr nas...
<yang> upd: 833
<yang> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 832.07, low: 819.00, high: 934.85, bid: 832.10, ask: 833.77
<upd> yang, yesss
<sasa84> jou
<upd> yang, https://www.tradingview.com/x/H8u5FukK/
<yang> ok
<yang> ja
<yang> v redu
<yang> aja
<yang> BTCUSD je to
<yang> sem mislu da EUR
<yang> .eur usd
<yang> .1 eur usd
<CrazyLemon> .usd eur 1
<CrazyLemon> nč! kva?!
<speed-> bad coding!
<niket> hoj
<niket> Uporabljate kaj Rust?
<sasa84> niket: kosilo kuhajo :))
<CrazyLemon> v planico so Å¡li na pleskavico
<yang2> lp z rasice
<idioterna> omg yang2 pretirava
<yang2> hehe, ni hudga ne grem na stolp
<yang2> bbl
<idioterna> ves kok je rasica visok
<idioterna> loh ti spodrsne, loh te kap zadane
<idioterna> loh te medved raztrga
<idioterna> sasa84: dej ga ti prepricej da ni pametn da to pocne, men ne verjame
<sasa84> yang2: doma bod!
<idioterna> pa fat free sladkarije jej, da se ne bos redil :)
<sasa84> nč cukra, nč glutena, nč bele moke...
<sasa84> yang2: živlenje ni potica!
<sasa84> +j
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> kko pa potico nardis brez cukra pa glutena pa bele moke
<idioterna> no sej bela moka pretty much je gluten
<sasa84> miške, šibam na RD od svojih krščenk
<sasa84> živeli!
<idioterna> krščenk matiček.
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 20.km  J od OBREŽJA @25/03/2017 19:30:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.67+N,+15.75+E
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 12.km  J od CERKNICE @25/03/2017 19:43:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.42+E
<yang> idioterna: zgleda morm veckrat na rasico
<yang> k sem 50 eur zasluzu
<CrazyLemon> hitro btcje kupit
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 871.55, low: 819.00, high: 901.50, bid: 871.55, ask: 873.29
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y36K65t4mBc
<jabuk1> Liberation on Foy | Day of Infamy - YouTube
<jabuk1> The General plays of match of Liberation on the map Foy in Day of Infamy. 🎮 TWITCH: https://www.twitch.tv/general_mittenz 🐦TWITTER: https://twitter.com/Gener...
<CrazyLemon> general mittenz..best nickname ever (?)
<yang> CrazyLemon: kupit jih mors predno gres na rasico da do zvecer zasluzis 50 eur
<yang> idioterna: tale je zate http://imgur.com/a/858IG
<yang> Heh Å marna gora so prevedli v Mount Saint Mary na WP
<speed-> gdo? :D
<yang> Kot je meni znano se Krajevna imena ne prevajajo
<yang> Dobro Blejsko jezero je lahko npr. Lake Bled
<yang> Ampak Šmarna gora pa kvečjemu Mount Šmarna
<yang> oz. Å marna mountain
<yang> V talkboxu je Doremo podal obrazložitev za prevod
<yang> Samo meni je Slovenistka potrdila da se pač to ne prevaja
<yang> Čeprav je morda bolj logično za Angleško govoreče
<yang> Če kdo želi, lahko komentira v talk booxu
<CrazyLemon> speed- kako se obnese hw?
<speed-> CrazyLemon nevem :D
<speed-> edino hs sem mel pognan
<speed-> zdaj si the witcher 3 instaliram
<CrazyLemon> speed- kaj maš za eno grafično? 1080?
<speed-> ja
<CrazyLemon> speed- koliko si na koncu za vse skupaj plačal? :D
<speed-> 2.1 :D
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ :D
<yang> speed-: a ti si pred kratkim sestavil server ?
<speed-> yang nop
<yang> kaj si nabavil
<speed-> desktop
<yang> aha
<speed-> CrazyLemon samo to notri sta se bili 2 miski + pokrivac za ipad :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- ja..zihr je Å¡lo pol sam za dve miski pa ovitek :P
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> no v glavnem 16gb rama mi ne dela
<speed-> majku jim vidim
<speed-> tak da morem pocakat na menjavo :)
<yang> speed-: kaj si DDR3 ram namesto DDR4 kupil :)
<speed-> ne :)
<speed-> nedela pac
<speed-> ko dam not sploh ne pride do POST
<speed-> pa sem probal 1 po 1
<speed-> pa druge slote
<speed-> pa zanimivo po serijskih sodec
<yang> a v biosu ti dela
<speed-> sta oba rama bila v isti pakungi
<speed-> ne pride sploh do tja
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ne da slike
<speed-> ampak je v redu bom prezivel do zamenjave :)
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/17426342_1382334028508507_7045703301253253869_n.png?oh=8dbe382a262a27012e59de4518fe642e&oe=596DCB41
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3sJB2tcoJY
<jabuk1> Star Trek TNG - "A Bottle of Slivovitz" - YouTube
<jabuk1> Captain Picard goes turbo folk... and free-jazz. Featuring Will Riker on the "trombophone".
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-26
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/veljati-zacela-prepoved-prenosnikov-na-poletih-v-zda-in-veliko-britanijo/418205
<jabuk1> Veljati začela prepoved prenosnikov na poletih v ZDA in Veliko Britanijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Štiri dni po tem, ko so ZDA in za njimi še Velika Britanija uvedle prepoved elektronskih naprav v ročni prtljagi na poletih v ZDA in na Otok iz več držav Bližnjega vzhoda in severne Afrike, je ta ...
<CrazyLemon> hah.. zdaj je potrebno narest podjetje kjer hranijo prenosnike na vsakem kontinentu.. :D
<skyx> najboljs ja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je sam za arab&&india
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lots of people there with laptops... $$ opportunity
<zdobbie> more phones than laptops tho
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.freecodecamp.com/hackers-stole-my-website-and-i-pulled-off-a-30-000-sting-operation-to-get-it-back-143d43ee3742#.lqn7z6rae
<jabuk1> Hackers Stole My Website…And I Pulled Off A $30,000 Sting Operation To Get It Back
<jabuk1> For several days not so long ago, RamshackleGlam.com — the domain name that I have owned and operated since March of 2010 — did not belong to me, but rather to a man who goes by the name “bahbouh” on…
<yang> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 884.00, low: 826.23, high: 887.11, bid: 883.59, ask: 884.00
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hidden figures
<jabuk1> Hidden Figures |06 Jan 2017 127 min| Biography, Drama, History
<jabuk1> The story of a team of African-American women mathematicians who served a vital role in NASA during the early years of the US space program.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.9/10 (45,186 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4846340
<CrazyLemon> .imdb split
<jabuk1> Split |20 Jan 2017 117 min| Horror, Thriller
<jabuk1> Three girls are kidnapped by a man with a diagnosed 23 distinct personalities, they must try to escape before the apparent emergence of a frightful new 24th.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.5/10 (72,589 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4972582
<CrazyLemon> lots of meh out there
<idioterna> mini horror.
<skyx> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3717490/
<jabuk1> Power Rangers (2017) - IMDb
<jabuk1> Directed by Dean Israelite.With Dacre Montgomery, Naomi Scott, RJ Cyler, Ludi Lin. A group of high-school kids, who are infused with unique superpowers, harness their abilities in order to save the world.
<skyx> 7.2 ocena :>
<skyx> in 7.5k ratov sele :>
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @26.03.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% južni veter 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:54:30, Kulminacija: 13:08:41, Sončni zahod: 19:22:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 28min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> dež :(
<CrazyLemon> jp :(
<yang> Sonce
<pitastrudl> https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/cheesy-rigatoni-skillet-mushrooms-spinach/
<jabuk1> Cheesy Rigatoni Skillet with Mushrooms and Spinach - Budget Bytes
<jabuk1> This Cheesy Rigatoni Skillet is a fast comfort meal for when you need dinner on the table fast! Like a fee-form lasagna packed with mushrooms and spinach.
<pitastrudl> ful dobr! :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce!
<CrazyLemon> Ob 3.42 je v bližini Debelega rtiča, občina Ankaran, nasedel tanker.
<yang> uh
<yang> super
<yang> ANKARAN
<yang> Ob 3.42 je v bližini Debelega rtiča, občina Ankaran, nasedel tanker. Nasedlo plovilo je rešila plima. Posredovali so potapljaška reševalna služba, služba za ZIR ob ekoloških in drugih nesrečah na morju ter regijski in občinski štab CZ. Do izpustov, oziroma onesnaženja ni prišlo. Plovilo je odplulo v koprsko luko.
<yang> dobro je
<yang> sreča
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga thunderbird ne pokaže obvestil ko pride nov mail..ffs unity
<idioterna> ker je taka bozja volja
<CrazyLemon> jebus hates unity?
<idioterna> ne ne to je bl kompliciran
<idioterna> jesus je kolega s stallmanom, stallman pa ne mara mozille
<CrazyLemon> ahh..makes sense
<slax0r> idioterna: just the man I need
<slax0r> mas 5-10min? :)
<slax0r> guess not :)
<idioterna> slax0r: ja
<idioterna> lih sm v banjo stlacu froce
<idioterna> povej
<Krutec> upam da ne pod vodo :o
<idioterna> sej mata slamce Č=
<idioterna> :)
<Krutec> safe
<yang> https://twitter.com/tecmint/status/843881294232797184/photo/1
<jabuk1> Linux Inside on Twitter: "Only Network Admin Understand..😂 https://t.co/LpDMvTasrW"
<idioterna> svoh anglescina
<slax0r> idioterna: ce ves morda, odlocam se za nabavo bajte, pa gledam malo te izolacije itd, a se gromozansko pozna med 0.1 in 0.12 W/m2K recimo? mislim potem pri kurjavi, a se splaca odstet 10-30k vec?
<slax0r> verjetno lovis froce iz banje :)
<pitastrudl> glede na napoved je blo kr lepo vreme dans :D
<pitastrudl> bil malo okol v strunjanu
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<zdobbie> kaj pa vsi ostali idioti, zvimo pa pod mostom?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r http://www.ugodnagradnja.com/index.php/izracuni/gradnja/izolativnost-stene/ ?
<yang> slax0r: boš v Avstriji kupil ?
<zdobbie> te pasivne montazne hiske so kr top
<CrazyLemon> top $$ ¨
<CrazyLemon> !*
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ja če maš low-quality meme pol itak
<zdobbie> STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM
<zdobbie> MEMED MY WAY TO THE TOP
<CrazyLemon> so pitastrudl is now bottom and you are top?
<speed-> ne ne na sredini si se komaj :D
<speed-> http://www.eventim.de/the-kelly-family.html?affiliate=EVE&doc=artistPages/overview&fun=artist&action=overview&kuid=654
<speed-> evo vam
<jabuk1> The Kelly Family Tickets beim Marktführer » Eventim
<jabuk1> The Kelly Family Tickets, Termine, Infos und mehr auf eventim.de - Jetzt Tickets für The Kelly Family bestellen &live dabei sein!
<speed-> bomo kolegu metalcu kupili karto
<speed-> ki noce priznat, da je bil na koncertu ko so bili v slo :D
<speed-> pa da bo mel sanso it :)
<idioterna> slax0r: to ni razlika za 30k
<idioterna> razen ce je 300 kvadratov velka bajta
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mam raje bottom
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vidva se zmenta..its your business not mine!
<pitastrudl> lahk je tut tvoj, there's space
<CrazyLemon> i'm not gonna be the middle man !
 * CrazyLemon is not MITM 
<pitastrudl> hue
<zdobbie> u a pentester then?
<pitastrudl> bruteforce always
<zdobbie> oooofff
<skyx> pismo so drage karte za london ce jih 1 mesec prej kupis sele :>
<CrazyLemon> pejt z vlakom pa je!
<yang> idioterna: https://libreplanet.org/2017/live/
<yang> Ženska razlaga kaj je BTC
<yang> Room 123
<pitastrudl> nice
<msev--> ker ura brez kazalcev noče šteti ur
<yang> pitastrudl: a si slisal otročka ?
<yang> 23:24 < moodthedood> there's been a child running around the room since I got here
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-19
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6776.00, low: 5935.81, high: 6887.24, bid: 6770.01, ask: 6776.00
<msev-> way down we go go go go go
<metalcamp> gut
<zdobbie> vec odavno pravim
<zdobbie> 2k by April
<CrazyLemon> prophet zan
<CrazyLemon> they call him
<msev->  idioterna una sodelavka ma tipa :), sem jo povabu na izlet in je povedala da more razmislt še če bo lahko ker ma tipa :D
<CrazyLemon> or she's just lying ... :/
<msev-> she looks so sincere :D
<CrazyLemon> they all do
<CrazyLemon> well except sasa84
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kaj pa kaj takega: https://www.mimovrste.com/led-monitorji/lg-led-ips-gaming-29um69g ?
<jabuk> LGLED IPS Gaming 29UM69G| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> LG monitor 29UM69G ponuja diagonalo zaslona 73,60 cm (29") z IPS matriko zaslona in ločljivostjo 2560×1080. Ponuja 5ms odzivni čas in 178°/178° vidni kot.
<slax0r> yay or nay_
<slax0r> ?
<idioterna> msev-: aha.
<idioterna> msev-: zakaj je pa to problem?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :\
<msev-> nevem tut js ne razumem tega
<msev-> sasa84, slabo situacijo mam z izleti :D
<sasa84> ko sem te pa jaz povabla na izlet, CrazyLemon  ... pa rep med noge
<msev-> kaže da boš mogla it ti :D
<sasa84> vem, razumem ... jaz sem CrazyLemon ful vabila pa kao da sem se zgubila v semedeli če pride... ama ništa
<sasa84> msev-, a greva z bicikli?
<zdobbie> jebenti, pejte vsi trije na izlet
<msev-> loh me peljeta v prikolci notr :D
<slax0r> a flasko z mlekecom ti tudi naj data?
<msev-> to boš ti pripravil
<msev-> čokoladno mleko prosim :D
 * msev- poda slax0rju dudo :D
<slax0r> res? lahko?
<sasa84> lol zdobbie
<sasa84> zdobbie, še tebe bomo vzel, da ne bo ljubosumja ... pa ker bo kar neki ljudi, še idioterna z biciklom, k ma močne noge!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja u mojo prikolco se da 30 kil nalozit
<sasa84> dz0ny nas pa na konc počaka s čevapčiči!
<idioterna> se prav polovico mseva?
<sasa84> a rabmo zgornji al spodnji del?
<slax0r> prinesem motorno zago
<slax0r> ni panike
<sasa84> slax0r, husquarna obvezno, ne Å¡tilerce!
<sasa84> al pa kšno staro homelitko ...
<idioterna> js mam alpino
<slax0r> tako da maso za cevape bomo tudi imeli
<idioterna> hm vids
<idioterna> poslovno idejo sm dobil
<idioterna> nosilec za motorko dat na bicikl
<idioterna> to bi se ziher dobr prodajal
<msev-> keri krvoločneži :D
<msev-> sasa84, ti se spoznaš na žage :D
<sasa84> msev-, jaz sem kmečka punca s 13,5 hektara gozda ... 2013 žled, 2014 še pucanje po žledu + lubadar, 2015 lubadar, 2016 lubadar, 2017 ...
<sasa84> pri nas doma nam je všeč oranžna barva :P
<msev-> vidm da se zlo borite z lubadarjem :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, ... verjetno kle lahko še ti vskočiš :P
<dz0ny> tle gor nit ne
<dz0ny> je pa fajn veter porušu stvari
<msev-> čudn da nisi šla gozdarstva študirat pol :D
<dz0ny> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vONuquRffaOVwtXJ3
<jabuk> Shared album - Janez T - Google Photos
<dz0ny> en video te bele liso je vse vter podrl
<msev-> :(
<sasa84> auč dz0ny
<sasa84> dobrodošli novi ircarji in nasvidenje tistim, ki ste odšli
<slax0r> hu?
<msev-> sasa84, dj jim kšno fotko dobrodošlice :D
<sasa84> slax0r, če pa kar eni gor pa dol hodjo ... nej jih vsaj en pozdrav a ne
<sasa84> msev-, boš kaar ti naša maskota
<msev-> a se bom v kšnga pliškota mogu oblečt
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> ne, sam 2 tedna se ne brit
<dz0ny> ah pol sm lahka jaz
<msev-> evo me je rešil, pa še kompetentno bo lahko na vsa vprašanja odgovoril
<sasa84> pa tak lep fant ... pa brihten!
<sasa84> #notranciRULZ
<zdobbie> JE SUIS RANCI
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> #metoo
<idioterna> msev-: enkrat sva sla s suni v piran
<slax0r> #mewtwo
<idioterna> pa sva v ljubljani mela prometno nesreco
<idioterna> s kolesi mislm
<idioterna> pelala sva ene 40 po dolenjski cesti
<idioterna> in je en star ata s ponijem su po plocniku
<idioterna> in tik pred mano zavil na cesto
<idioterna> na prtlazniku je mel pa motorko prvezano
<idioterna> tko da je list gledal nazaj
<idioterna> jsm odvil, suni pa ni ratal
<idioterna> in je spredno gumo odprla na motorki
<sasa84> đizd ...dobr, da je sam gumo
<sasa84> lohk bi se fajn porezala z mečem
<idioterna> ja, sej se je potolkla k je padla po cesti, ampak ne prevec
<idioterna> pa trmasta je tolk da je sla pol vseen se na morje s kolesom
<msev-> #SUNIPOWER
<msev-> a se je pol Å¡e skopala v morju z ranami :D
<sasa84> evo, to je da woman!
<idioterna> msev-: ja, sure
<idioterna> msev-: https://bou.si/pic/suni_caro_morje.jpg
<idioterna> ni weak
<msev-> to je blo borderline nsfw glede na veliko Å¡tevilo sodelavk v pisarni :D
<zdobbie> hm
<zdobbie> tvoje sodelavke so v nsfw situaciji
<idioterna> nsfw?
<idioterna> kaj je pa nsfw?
<idioterna> a si polil ksno strupeno zadevo?
<msev-> svaka čast da je tko tough no sj ženske načeloma baje bolš prenašajo bolečino kot tipi
<idioterna> aja, k je naked?
<idioterna> to pa res ni nsfw
<idioterna> mam cist fresh nsfw pic ce rabs, pa prov nc ni dangerous
<msev-> i'm good :)
<idioterna> msev-: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1582/6027/products/Sweater_2_1_2048x2048.jpg
<msev-> ne upam kliknt :D
<idioterna> pussy
<sasa84> :D
<zdobbie> .yt data romance elements
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<zdobbie> a taku
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zIMXw-LevA
<jabuk2> Data Romance - Elements (Original Album Track)(HD 720p) Life Cycles Soundtrack - YouTube
<jabuk2> Data Romance - Elements Life Cycles Ost Soundtrack iTunes Link: http://itunes.apple.com/ch/album/life-cycles-ost/id413423796
<sasa84> kakšen komad zdobbie ... si predstavljam, da jaz pa msev- na mevaričnem samorogu jahava v sončni zaton ...
<sasa84> untergang!
<sasa84> mavričnem*
<msev-> hudo
<msev-> dons bom lepo spal
<msev-> k bom mel to sliko v glavi
<idioterna> kero sliko
<idioterna> a nsfw sliko
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vidm
<idioterna> unicorn
<sasa84> msev-, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jDcWAWRRHo
<jabuk2> What's Opera, DocYouTube - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> slax0r odvisno za kaj rabiš.. svetlost je pretty basic 250cd
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a si ti bil zdaj (ob 8ih) na kolesu? :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6860.94, low: 6080.80, high: 7098.69, bid: 6854.54, ask: 6860.94
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 437.214709638 (0.0643157 BTC)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: gaming, latenight developing :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r za tvoj type of gaming..je več kot dovolj :P
<zdobbie> analog gaming?
<speed-> slax0r ka kupujes?
<speed-> monitor?
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaa zdaj vem zakaj kupuje gaming monitor
<CrazyLemon> ker imava neporavnane račune!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne vem če ti bo kaj dosti pomagal :P
<upd> oj a lahk dam 250w napajalnik namesto 300w
<upd> notr sta cd rom, 2 diska, disketnik, 2 mrežni ena lan kartica
<speed-> wtf mas to
<speed-> disketnik :D
<speed-> 2mrezni ena lan?
<upd> ma za en stroj en pc, windows 2000
<CrazyLemon> upd nobenga procesorja pa nobenga hladilnika ter grafične?
<upd> valda je cpu
<upd> grafična integrirana
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a z mano pa nočeš igrat supertuxkart?!
<speed-> pa to bi moglo laufat
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi bit dovolj ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..mseva maš... z njim se igraj!
<sasa84> sam on bi se rad drugač igral ... :(
<upd> https://www.cnet.com/products/intel-desktop-board-d845gebv2-motherboard-atx-socket-478-i845ge-series/specs/ tole
<jabuk2> Intel Desktop Board D845GEBV2 Specs - CNET
<jabuk2> View full Intel Desktop Board D845GEBV2 specs on CNET.
<speed-> ce ne pa cdrom odklopi
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa disketnik *sigh*
<upd> ja ms word 6.0a je na disketi
<upd> :D
<sasa84> upd, "nostalgičen neki večer ..."
<upd> mah pr nam na Å¡ihtu je vse windows 2000 al pa 98
<sasa84> upd, kje pa delaš?
 * sasa84 je na teol. fakulteti pa majo že win7 in office 2013!
<sasa84> long live UL!
<sasa84> *"$((/()SHIT*
<slax0r> speed-: monitor
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> 32" qhd !
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> thanks
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> resno ti pravin
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zate mam en starti b&w crt
<slax0r> bo se prevec dober
<CrazyLemon> 40" or go home!
<speed-> 27" qhd je vse skup premalo
<slax0r> speed-: ja..kul
<speed-> 4k je pa kurac
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm Å¡e vedno na crtju
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> samo mi nisi kaj dosti pomagal :D
<CrazyLemon> lynx ...why?
<speed-> PB328Q
<speed-> evo
<speed-> top shit monitor :D
<upd> sasa84: salomon
<speed-> lejko prides poglenit
<CrazyLemon> speed- to sploh ni gaming
<lynxlynxlynx> še vedno odlično dela + prav mi pride poljubna resolucija
<slax0r> 600eur
<slax0r> nori si?
<slax0r> jaz ne delam vec v avstriji
<speed-> jaz tudi ne
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> Vidni kot: 178°(H) / 178°(V)
<slax0r> to mi je najbolj vazno
<slax0r> da se iz cudnih kotov se lepo vidi
<speed-> ja dober je
<speed-> saso si je pa vzel
<speed-> hpja 32"
<speed-> lejko ides k njemi tudi poglednit
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ni nič posebnega :D
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je dobro je 100% RGB
<slax0r> eh, banda
<slax0r> grem eso spilat
<slax0r> l8r
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ce pa hoces
<speed-> PB287Q ti odan
<speed-> :D
<speed-> za gaming je dober
<speed-> pa ti itak nejsi windows user
<speed-> tak ka te scalanje ne moti :)
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> https://www.amazon.de/PB287Q-Monitor-DisplayPort-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00KJGY3TO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1521493129&sr=8-1&keywords=pb287q
<speed-> tocno to!
<jabuk2> Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk2> Asus PB287Q 71, 1 cm (28 Zoll) Monitor (4K, HDMI/MHL, DisplayPort, 1ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
<sasa84> a mi kakšen muvi predlagate?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj pa rada gledas?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 atomic blonde
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> ali sm lahko amazon.de prime member (trial) čeprav nism iz .de? :)
<speed-> pomoje da ja
<sasa84> idioterna, nazadnje sem pogledala shape of water pa favnov labirint...in mi ni blo slabo
<sasa84> zdej grem pa pančkat :)
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-20
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: scaling?
<slax0r> 28" je malo premalo za 4k, ali?
<metalcamp> ni, če imaš oko sokolovo
<metalcamp> :)
<slax0r> glede na to da nosim spegle ze skoraj 10 let, nimam ravno ;)
<speed-> slax0r pa pravin ti
<slax0r> jaz se mucim ze z FHD na 15" displayu ko je malo dlje vstran
<speed-> to mas scalano
<speed-> na 150%
<speed-> drugace tak nic ne vidis
<slax0r> dpi?
<slax0r> ma ne vem ce bi 4k
<slax0r> ne vem sploh ce bi qhd
<slax0r> 32" se mi zdi prevelki monitor ze za mojo mizo
<slax0r> 27-29" se mi zdi glih praf
<speed-> 29" ? :D
<speed-> evo
<speed-> 28" ti je original ;)
<slax0r> pa ne 4k :D
<slax0r> ko bom tak potem FHD gor fural :D
<slax0r> ne vem, se moram premislit kaj bi :)
<msev-> htc vive pa kodiraš v VR-u haha :D
<b4d> slax0r: 32" 4k native je meni previsok dpi. 40" ze nekako gre, ampak je prevelik sam monitor.
<msev-> b4d, enej ma tok mejhne črke na ultrabooku da se mu čudm da vid :D
<msev-> al pa sm sam js že tok star :D
<dz0ny> če maš fhd morš ppi spremenit
<CrazyLemon> am.. sneži.. ffs
<idioterna> aww
<jabuk2> https://i.imgur.com/AF5RRWw.gifv
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> Za 1 računlanik s sistemom Windws ali računalnik Mac, 1 tablični računalnik, vključno z napravo iPad, napravo s sistemom Android ali Windows, poleg tega pa še 1 telefon
<upd> kako pa oni vejo da je office na tablici
<dz0ny> k se moraš prijavit v offie.com če hočeš uporabljat app
<dz0ny> razen če nimaš unga KMS thingiya k reče to je pa corpo inštalacija
<dz0ny> ne rabiš zahtevat tega od userja
<dz0ny> Volume License temu pravjo:)
<upd> ne razumem, tablični računalnik ima tud windows, kako oni vejo da je tablica in ne pc
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elooow
<slax0r> o/
<CrazyLemon> upd coz of data sent to their servers? :) verjetno če inštaliraš na android app ni enak identifier kot če inštaliraš .exe/.msi na PC :)
<upd> ok make sense
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbeOCKZFfQ
<jabuk2> Cambridge Analytica Uncovered: Secret filming reveals election tricks - YouTube
<jabuk2> An undercover investigation by Channel 4 News reveals how Cambridge Analytica secretly campaigns in elections across the world. Bosses were filmed talking ab...
<sasa84> slax0r, o/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, old njuz...to je blo že 2 dni nazaj :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not really..včeraj je bil uploadan video :>
<sasa84> na darkwebu pa že 2 dni nazaj
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> copy-cat!
<CrazyLemon> ti misliš da je dark web youtube night mode
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk2> http://i.giphy.com/3o7qDEq2bMbcbPRQ2c.gif
<sasa84> pfff https://gph.is/1eExAXs
<jabuk2> Lemon Squeezing GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk2> Discover & share this Lemon GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<dz0ny> upd: ker ma indikatorje
<dz0ny> Å¡irina zaslona ppi
<dz0ny> touch input
<dz0ny> pa za tablice je posebna verija win
<jabuk2> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<upd> da
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti uporabljas kops rihgt?
<slax0r> right*
<sasa84> win ?
<jabuk2> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<slax0r> win?
<jabuk2> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<upd> i fucked up
<sasa84> loose
<idioterna> js uporabljam kops
<idioterna> a te kaj matra
<sasa84> lose
<sasa84> booze
<slax0r> idioterna: tuhtam, ce bi "sforciral" kubernetes in kako je potem z local dev env na windoze in macos itd
<sasa84> goose
<slax0r> sasa84: booze? yes please
<slax0r> lots of booze
<idioterna> slabo je
<idioterna> mislm, windows res nc ne dela
<idioterna> os x se da neki zbalinat k je zdej nek docker layer
<slax0r> saj mislim da je za windoze tudi zdaj nek layer, ali ni?
<slax0r> ali je bolje da se naredi to na windoze potem z kako virtualko pa tam not minikube gor?
<sasa84> slax0r, ne pit ...Å¡koduje zdravju
 * sasa84 gre enga pržgat po tem stavku
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: kadis?
<sasa84> sorči slax0r ... ne vem kaj me neki grafična zafrkava... ne vidm zadne vrstice:P
<msev-> zihr nouveau driver uporablja :P
<slax0r> sasa84: clever :P
<msev-> loh bi na sex obrnila tut :D
<slax0r> kaj pa jaz ko ze 2 leti ne kadim :)
<slax0r> msev-: saj ni ti
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> slax0r: ne poznam uresnici za windows
<idioterna> slax0r: kops je primarno namenjen temu da na AWS laufas kubernetes
<idioterna> ampak AWS ima zdaj tudi EKS
<idioterna> k se ti splaca pogledat
<slax0r> idioterna: ja, saj narobe sem se izrazil, v bistvu me zanima za kubernetes bolj, pa da potem lokalno okolje pripravim cim bolj enako productionu, sem mislil ustrelit gor kak minikube
<slax0r> da developer potem deploya tja gor
<slax0r> za lokalni razvoj
<slax0r> ne pa da potem ko pride na stage/prod je pol stvari zanic
<msev-> bravo slax0r
<slax0r> idioterna: glede clouda pa, trenutno imamo ACS in bi bil presenecen ce bi firma sla dol iz tega
<slax0r> tako da tukaj nekak ne zadrzujem diha
<idioterna> minikube je najbols za lokalno laufat kubernetes setup ja
<idioterna> azure ma AKS
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> saj sem bral to ze nekaj, baje bi naj bilo kar kul, samo master node moras rocno upgrejdat
<slax0r> gledal sem tudi google
<slax0r> cenovno se kar pozna, ker ne kasira za master node
<slax0r> samo workere
<slax0r> pa se nek popust dobis ce cel mesec laufas
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> mijau!
 * msev- da sasi mlekca
<slax0r> tfc
<metalcamp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1755839
<jabuk2> Bug #1755839 “package linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic 4.13.0-37.42...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu
<jabuk2> Ran software update, which hung on DKMS processing for linux kernel upgradeProblemType: PackageDistroRelease: Ubuntu 17.10Package: linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic 4.13.0-37.42ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 4.13.0-36.40-generic 4.13.13Uname: Linux 4.13.0-36-generic x86_64NonfreeKernelModules: nvidia_uvm nvidia_drm nvidia_modeset nvidiaApportVersion: 2.20.7-0ubuntu3.7Architecture: amd64AudioDevicesInUse:USERPID ACCESS
<jabuk2> COMMAND/dev/snd/controlC0:gdm1410 F.... pulseaudi...
<metalcamp> ay...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  zelo verjetno sem bil ja :D
<pitastrudl> sem šel iz faksa u tuša pa pol domov
<sasa84> u
<sasa84> hvala msev- za mleko
<sasa84> *zEh*
<slax0r> ja...spat ne :)
<sasa84> ne Å¡e slax0r :o
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r kupis monitor? :D
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> 8k 30"
<idioterna> se dobi za 3.5k
<idioterna> idealno za une k na 4k 30" nc ne vidjo
<CrazyLemon> https://community.amd.com/community/amd-corporate/blog/2018/03/20/initial-amd-technical-assessment-of-cts-labs-research?sf185086243=1
<jabuk2> AMD Corporate: Initial AMD Technical Assessment... | Community
<jabuk2> On March 12, 2018, AMD received a communication from CTS Labs regarding research into security vulnerabilities involving some AMD products. Less than 24
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/976146312562327553
<jabuk2> God on Twitter: "Well look who's following Me! Hey there, fellas! Appreciate the support, but quit sending the Ukrainian girls. It's not gonna work. You're still going to hell.… https://t.co/ATdIQkfPDy"
<CrazyLemon> ahaha :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-21
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 4.km SZ od TOPOLÅ ICE @21/03/2018 06:19:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+14.97+E
<jabuk2> M 1.2 > 3.km  Z od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @21/03/2018 07:01:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.61+N,+13.81+E
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<napsy> https://www.visionect.com/blog/systems-engineer/
<napsy> ce koga zanima
<jabuk2> Systems Engineer (Containers / Kubernetes) - Visionect
<jabuk2> Visionect, the premier designer and developer of ultra-low-power display solutions created on e-paper technology, is looking for a Linux systems engineer.
<speed-> en pomemben podatek manjka
<speed-> $$$ :D
<napsy> pise "competitive"
<napsy> si predstavlam tam od 2-4k
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SMEHHA/videos/1542918909160112/      ahahaha :D
<jabuk2> ahahahhaha gledajte ja sam umro od smeha... - PUKNI OD SMEH XD
<jabuk2> ahahahhaha gledajte ja sam umro od smeha !!! :D pa ovo nema nigde... :D
<napsy> well ... RIP anonymous
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7409.99, low: 6864.08, high: 7450.00, bid: 7409.00, ask: 7409.99
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 472.210640568 (0.0638724 BTC)
<msev-> sasa84, aveš zakaj lažje zaspiš ko popiješ kozarec mlekca :D
 * CrazyLemon gets popcorn
 * slax0r joins CrazyLemon 
 * upd lean forward
 * zdobbie parts
<idioterna> cak to je pa neki cudn
<idioterna> aja eur
<idioterna> over 9000 trumpdollars je ze
<slax0r> trumpllars?
<CrazyLemon> .btc usd
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9121.00, low: 8450.00, high: 9129.40, bid: 9114.70, ask: 9120.12
<sasa84> msev-, povej
<sasa84> zdobersek, a parts al farts? :P
<CrazyLemon> both?
<msev-> sasa84, zto k ma mlekec velik triptofana notr in iz triptofana se ti v telesu sintetizira melatonin k je hormon ki uravnava spalni cikel
<msev-> tko da zato :D
<sasa84> msev-, a alpsko mleko tud al bl uno spod krave direkt?
<sasa84> uuu msev- ....se pa vid, da si na KI
<slax0r> direkten einspric
<sasa84> jaz nisem Å¡e nikol molzla ...
<sasa84> (krave)
<sasa84> (koze)
<msev-> :P
<sasa84> msev-, kok je teb ime?
<sasa84> da bom pozorna po dnevniku ... pr vas zna bit kr mal krimich
<msev-> jp
<msev-> Marko :)
<msev-> a je kdo od vas astmatik?
<sasa84> cdb rulz!
<sasa84> cbd
<upd> msev-, bil pol sem pa kadil začel
<sasa84> upd, cigarete al...green green grass of home?
<sasa84> .yt green green grass of home
<upd> samo cigarete
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> a ni to en komad?
<sasa84> .yt green grass
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u81CTfbc99c
<jabuk2> Green Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones - YouTube
<jabuk2> Green Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones 思い出のグリーングラス / トム・ジョーンズ
<sasa84> jabuk2, Å¡e pogledat se ti ne da... "ni zadetka" in BTK!
<CrazyLemon> youtube is b0rked..fix it pls
<sasa84> My purpose of contacting you is for you to help secure the funds left behind by my late client, to avoid it being confiscated or declared unserviceable by the Bank. The fund was valued ($US 14,600,000.00) Fourteen Million Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars deposited by my client before his death.
<sasa84> wooooow!
<speed-> fourteen !
<sasa84> ej, a je kdo že probu ta folk zajebavat?
<speed-> pisi jim
<speed-> povej da hvala
<speed-> pa da naj poslejo btc na <addresso>
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ja, mas polno teh zadev na netu
<slax0r> kako jih folk zajebava nazaj
<speed-> meni bolj ne gre v glavo kak lahko ti kaj zasluzijo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: ker te napizdijo da jim moras nakazat X znesek da ti lahko nakazejo teh 13mil
<slax0r> 14*
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to mi je jasno
<speed-> samo vprasanje se ostaja
<speed-> KAK
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> in to je neki mali znesek, 200-300$ recimo
<slax0r> speed-: poznam enega ki jim je nakazal :)
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> budalo totalno
<speed-> pa ga se vedno mas za 'kolega'
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> dokler mu ne pove, da mu je on poslal oni mail
<idioterna> potem pa ne bosta vec
<speed-> hehehe
<slax0r> speed-: poznam...ne kolega :P
<slax0r> idioterna: vidis, dobro da si tu :)
<idioterna> fourteen! with a bee!
<idioterna> aja sam tle ni bee
<slax0r> jaz mam zdaj lokalno minikube, in not containerje, v katere bindam volume da mam gor kodo, ko pa pusham to na cloud, kako potem kodo zapakiram tja? direkt v docker image?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> naceloma sicer samo binaryje
<idioterna> pac v dockerfile das stuff
<slax0r> ja no, pri pythonu recimo ni binarijev :)
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> potem pac
<idioterna> js mam kr ADD .
<idioterna> da se current tree skopira v docker image
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> to nej bi sicer blo nehigienicno
<idioterna> but who cares
<slax0r> mja...
<sasa84> woooooo, gove it  up for upd !!!
<sasa84> give*
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ti si blizje avstriji
<speed-> daj idi v billo pogledni ce majo bueno kornete :D
<b4d> :D
<metalcamp> idioterna: zakaj pa ADD in ne COPY?
<b4d> index.hr, ze dva tedna imajo dnevno clanek o teh kornetih
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> metalcamp: glede tega sm se ze kregal z ljudmi pa pozabil kaj je bil argument :)
<metalcamp> hehe
<slax0r> trenutno sem malo dalje speed- :P
<speed-> ge si te
<speed-> v lj?
<idioterna> metalcamp: pomoje je dost vseeno
<slax0r> speed-: da
<speed-> meh
<speed-> weak
<sasa84> kakšni korneti? :)
 * sasa84 misli an hrano .. verjetno ni to
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> o đizs, res je kornet!
<idioterna> :)
<sasa84> slax0r, Å¡ibej v avstrijo
<sasa84> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042814776
<jabuk2> Zagrebčani v vrstah čakali na sladoled | Dnevnik
<jabuk2> Zagrebčani so v nekaj urah razgrabili celotno pošiljko nove vrste sladoleda na hrvaškem trgu, ki se je pojavila samo v dveh trgovinah v glavnem mestu sosednje države. Hrvaški mediji poročajo, da so Zagrebčani v torek v vrstah čakali, da bi kupili sladoledno uspešnico z okusom, podobnim čokoladi kinder.
<sasa84> dz0ny, pejt u prezid pogledat, če ga majo!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pa tam naprej od jorasa ...mogoče bo kej, ker si zraven morja!
<sasa84> dejmo stopt skupej, fantje in...&#%&)
<sasa84> ĐE LA TO, ĐE LA TO
<msev-> njam
<msev-> vsaj z nečim so se zadovoljil :D
<sasa84> msev-, jaz sem Å¡e zmeri brez sladoleda :\
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej res
<idioterna> sladoled
<sasa84> :o
<idioterna> grem u stacuno
<idioterna> bbl
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kej_
<idioterna> fino
<idioterna> uzivasko uresnic
<e1e> super
<idioterna> cak sej mam fotke
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/spring-thaw-fenca.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/spring-thaw-maca.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<e1e> hehe lepo
<CrazyLemon> e1e o/
<CrazyLemon> si prišla prevajat? pridna! :>
<e1e> hej CrazyLemon o/
<e1e> prevajat? Nič ne vem o tem...
<CrazyLemon> e1e prišla si na pravo mesto da zveš več o tem! :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejmo..skoordiniraj malo :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/avdio-video/slusalke/zicne-slusalke/61058/
<jabuk2> Funtech - HYPERX Cloud Alpha (HX-HSCA-RD/EM) črne gaming slušalke
<jabuk2> Specializirana spletna trgovina s profesionalno računalniško opremo, gamersko opremo in zabavno tehnologijo.
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo/pozna koga ki ma/ma frenda ki ma frenda ki pozna enga ki ma?
<CrazyLemon> so res tako kul?
<pitastrudl> js mam hyper cloud silver
<pitastrudl> oblika pa to je nekako zelo podobna
<pitastrudl> edino kar je mal tko tko je da na daljši cajt postanejo mal neudobne
<pitastrudl> je kul k lahko mikrofon odstraniš, ker se ga ne da glih skriti
<pitastrudl> kar je fajn je da dobr tesnijo
<CrazyLemon> ok..bookmarked :D
<e1e> ah jaz tudi rabim ene žične slušalke, da so udobne tud po več urnem nošenju, pa da dobro tesnijo in da ne rabiš met preveč na glas, da slišiš stvari
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. cloud ii majo virtual 7.1  surround sound :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.whathifi.com/products/headphones
<jabuk2> Headphones | Reviews and products | What Hi-Fi?
<jabuk2> Latest Headphones reviews, products, news, advice, videos and more, from the world's no.1 technology buyer's guide - What Hi-Fi?
<e1e> hvala, sam me zanima, če ima kdo kakšne izkušnje s kakšnimi podobnimi
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jaz mam zlo dobre izkusnje s sennheiser hd 555 in hd 558
<idioterna> ampak so kr drage
<idioterna> jih mam pa res po 12 ur na dan na glavi, pa je ok
<CrazyLemon> Razširitvi ni uspelo preusmeriti omrežne zahteve https://www.googletagservices.com/tag/js/gpt.js, ker jo je druga razširitev (uBlock Origin) preusmerila na cilj chrome-
<CrazyLemon> kako bi tole težavico odpravil?
<CrazyLemon> any idea?
<CrazyLemon> razširitev je https everywhere
<e1e> aha ok,hvala idioterna se da nastavit slušalke oz dolžino, za različne uporabnike, ne vem točno kako se reče tem
<idioterna> ja, dolzina loka se nastavi
<idioterna> mislim, ven pa not lahko potegnes glede na velikost glave
<e1e> aha ok, kako pa je kaj z njižjimi toni oz če maš bolj na tiho kakšno oddajo/podcast ali kaj takega?
<idioterna> cist ok, kar se mene tice
<idioterna> mislim, ne vem kako mislis uporabljat
<idioterna> aja, te slusalke so "open"
<idioterna> skratka, slisi (potiho) se jih tudi okoli tebe
<idioterna> ce rabis zaprte, potem pa hm
<idioterna> v resnici ne vem, katere bi priporocil
<e1e> aja, kakšna razlika je med "open" pa "close" sm vidla to napisan, pa nimam pojma kaj naj bi pomenil
<idioterna> ce jih mislis poslusat bolj potiho, je itak vseeno
<idioterna> ja open so take k je membrana odprta na obe strani
<idioterna> membrano trese elektromagnet in s tem ustvarja zvok
<idioterna> pri zaprtih je na eni strani uho, na drugi pa plasticen pokrov
<idioterna> pri teh je pa na eni strani uho, na drugi pa samo taka mrezica
<idioterna> mislim, da to nima nobenega vpliva na kvaliteto zvoka
<idioterna> ampak tisti, ki trdijo, da slisijo razliko, pravijo, da razlika je :)
<e1e> torej pri open lahko okolica sliši kaj poslušaš?
<e1e> jaz bi jih imela za tak, da tud če je nekje radio and tv na glas, da se pol čez slusalke nebi slišal (velik) in bi lahko mela tud bolj na tih kar bi poslušala
<idioterna> hm ja
<idioterna> e1e: dobi se "noise cancelling"
<idioterna> ampak so se drazje
<idioterna> ti pa znajo utisat zvoke okolice
<idioterna> in tudi nic se jih ne slisi zunaj
<e1e> koliko so pa take ko imaš ti, v primerjavi z temi noise cancelling?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> cak da najdem na netu
<idioterna> https://smile.amazon.de/Sennheiser-PXC-550-Noise-Cancelling-Wireless-Schwarz/dp/B01E3XLNA0/
<jabuk2> Sennheiser PXC 550 Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<jabuk2> Sennheiser PXC 550 Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<idioterna> tole je verjetno najbols kar lahko kupis
<idioterna> ce mislis met cele dneve na glavi je verjetno pametno investirat
<idioterna> ne poznam drugih, da bi lahko svetoval
<idioterna> so pa tudi bistveno cenejse moznosti na voljo
<idioterna> samo nisem jih uporabljal, da bi znal rect, da bi jih brez tezav nosil cel dan
<e1e> uf to je pa že mal preveč... jaz bi ostala pod 100
<e1e> cel dan jih verjetno nebi nosila, sam do kakih 5ur mogoče +/-
<idioterna> sem vprasal kolege
<idioterna> ampak niso vec online se bojim
<e1e> no sej ni treba danes, bom Å¡e malo pogledla kaj je kje
<e1e> če pa ima še kdo drug kakšne izkušnje s slušalkami, pa naj pove
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja o hyperx cloud alpha/hyperx cloud revolver s
<CrazyLemon> baje so kr comfy :)
<e1e> hehe, to sem prebrala ja... sam js ne rabim za igrce igrat
<e1e> sleep time now
<e1e> lahko noč
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-22
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<zdobbie> kul http://www.montypython.com/news_mpnetflix/453
<jabuk2> Monty Python is Coming to Netflix* - News
<jabuk2> The official online home for all things Monty Python. Pages of everything you’ll ever need to know about Monty Python and their movies, TV shows, books, live stage shows, apps and latest projects, as well as exclusive videos, news and a Fanwall where all your #montypython content will live. Also, find information about the individual Pythons - Graham Chapman, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam, Eric Idle, Terry Jones and Michael Palin.
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7221.70, low: 7149.90, high: 7458.00, bid: 7225.36, ask: 7234.00
<metalcamp> 2k by...
<slax0r> nevah
 * sasa84 pokuka
 * slax0r pomaha
 * msev- zamuka
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/29472553_10155727449974032_886934416188768256_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=99933ced25e1f6ba96123f4bf7d150f6&oe=5B75F8BD
<speed-> :D
<msev-> what is depicted on the pic :D is it nsfw
<idioterna> popolnoma
<idioterna> pomoje se bos tok smeju da te bojo iz sluzbe vrgl
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> no se sasi prlep
<idioterna> da se bo smejala
<msev-> <idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/29472553_10155727449974032_886934416188768256_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=99933ced25e1f6ba96123f4bf7d150f6&oe=5B75F8BD
<sasa84> verouk v avtošole? :D
<slax0r> jaz sem vceraj pred domom v avtu izrekel kar nekaj besed ki ne bi bile ravno primerne za verouk
<sasa84> slax0r ...đ
<slax0r> tak je ko si z takimi na cesti ko ne bi smeli meti niti izpita za bicikl, kaj sele za avto
<sasa84> ma za karjolo jim neb dal :P
<sasa84> aja... kok se že po vaše reče karjoli?
<slax0r> telige
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> msev-, speed- ...kdo od vaju je dal "vaš" izraz za karjolo?
<sasa84> aaa, hvala :D
<sasa84> aja, msev- ni vaš
<slax0r> msev- je vas
<sasa84> ne pa ne!
<sasa84> mi nimamo takih!
<slax0r> ja pa ja
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> na vasi strani mure
<sasa84> müre
<slax0r> tako
<sasa84> telige...poudark na E al I?
<sasa84> têlige?
<sasa84> Å¡irok e?
<slax0r> na e
<slax0r> te kot tele
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> mučos thank you
<slax0r> mucos bitte
<sasa84> danke ful
<sasa84> slax0r, nauč me še kakšno "vašo"
<sasa84> 1. NAUČIMO SE PREKMURSKO. LEKCIJA 1. VAJA 1
<slax0r> stube = stopnice
<sasa84> stube al Å¡tube?
<slax0r> s kot sanke
<sasa84> ponovimo: stuuubeeeee
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> s kot sanke al Å¡ kot Å¡ank? :P
<slax0r> ej, te bom po riti :D
<sasa84> oooo
 * sasa84 začne nagajat
<slax0r> bos sla pa brez vecerje spat
<sasa84> -_-
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> al bi raje cez kolena? :P
<sasa84> ma kaj pa vem... sam ne zdi se mi fer mešat hrane pa spenkanja :\
<sasa84> to ni lepo
 * sasa84 naloži slax0r v telige in ga zafura en krog po #ubuntu-si
<metalcamp_> ,tfc
<metalcamp_> .tfc
<idioterna> sasa84: u karjolo
<idioterna> se ne znas vec lepo po notranjsk menit?
<idioterna> u sajtrga!
<sasa84> idioterna, pri njih so telige... naju bi dala u karjolo, slax0r morm v telige
<idioterna> a sajtrga pa ne recete nkul?
<sasa84> pr nas je karjola ...
<sasa84> kor(j)eta je pa tisto, ko ma 2 kolesi ...kao kot nek voziček
<idioterna> ja to ja
<idioterna> pr nas je deda k je s pod krima velikrat reku sajtrga
<idioterna> ampak velikrat tut karjola
<idioterna> aha aha
<idioterna> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=%C5%A0ajtrga
<sasa84> kulca... pa voziček s 4 kolesi :D
<jabuk2> Å ajtrga - Razvezani Jezik
<idioterna> loh je tut ciza
<idioterna> verjetn je bistven da ti trga hrbet
<sasa84> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=jo%C5%A1ke+na+%22dober+dan%2C+izvolte%22
<jabuk2> joške na "dober dan, izvolte" - Razvezani Jezik
<sasa84> LOL
<idioterna> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=Houdre
<jabuk2> Houdre - Razvezani Jezik
<idioterna> js se zmer na to spomnem k kdo pokaze enga "dr. dre"
<idioterna> nek repar
<idioterna> repar je naglaseno tko kot da repo kisa
<sasa84> mi rečemo pa houderle :)
<idioterna> tale je tut fajn
<idioterna> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=kurca+spahnu
<jabuk2> kurca spahnu - Razvezani Jezik
<idioterna> aha, tole pa yang skos omenja, pa pomoje ne pozna tega izraza
<idioterna> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=dvocevka
<jabuk2> dvocevka - Razvezani Jezik
<idioterna> joj, zdej morm pa nehat
<idioterna> to je hujs k vikipedija
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<sasa84> dvocevka LOL
<sasa84> hvaljen Jezus!
<sasa84> e1e, živjo. jaz sem velika duhovnica na tem kanalu, šamanka, beli angel, ippd
<sasa84> .g zdrava atmosfera
<e1e> Pozdravljena saša84
<CrazyLemon> velika duhovnica.. pha
<CrazyLemon> e1e sasa84 naj bi bila koordinatorica prevodov
<CrazyLemon> poudarek na _naj bi bila_
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * sasa84 spremeni CrazyLemon v žabo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je zto, ker sem prečrtana... pa mislm, da več ne velja :P
<sasa84> kok nej tako kmečko dekle ve
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa mojo karmo poglej!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, "Delo na spletni strani, družabna omrežja, Ubuntu video vodniki, pisec novic, prevajalec, skrbnik"
<sasa84> my ass :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 delo on your ass?
<CrazyLemon> giiiiiiiirl..you wish
<CrazyLemon> :>
<e1e> CrazyLemon vedno najde kaj, kar mu ne paše a ne, saša84?
<CrazyLemon> e1e z mano bi morala držati je bela cesta! pomagal sem ti pri prevajanju minta! :/
<e1e> sej drugače si čist vredu CrazyLemon ;)
<e1e> pa kakega minta? kaj je to? lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e a nisva mint prevajala? kaj pa uporabljaš za en distro? :)
 * CrazyLemon has lots of info in his head..unsorted :)
<e1e> pa nisi do konca prevedu, kar meni ni Å¡lo "CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah lej.. js začnem ti pa končaš.. enako velja tudi za sasa84 :>
<e1e> CrazyLemon sej veš katerega, tistega ki ma še vedno opcijo za tvoj priljubljen Unity desktop ;)
<CrazyLemon> mate!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni več unityja :(
<e1e> ja v Ubuntu MATE ga še vedno lahko imaš ;)
<e1e> baje da deluje že večinoma tak ko je unity bil, s tistimi meniji in gumbi na levi strani, HUD-om in podobnimi stvarmi
<idioterna> e1e: kr ne pojavi se online moj ekspert za noise cancelling slusalke
<idioterna> upam, da se mu ni kaj pripetilo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ne sliši!
<e1e> CrazyLemon maš pa slab spomin, mislim da sm js velik prevedla predno si ti začel...
<CrazyLemon> e1e oh kdaj sm js začel!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne vem kdaj sm mate prevajal/če sem ga sploh
<CrazyLemon> ampak že..hm..9 let odkar sm začel s prevodi :)
<e1e> sej je ok idioterna, Å¡e ne mislim kr tedn kupit...
<CrazyLemon> Member since:
<CrazyLemon> 2007-09-16
<CrazyLemon> 11 let :)
<e1e> torej si prevaju gnome 2, kar je zdej MATE, no vsaj del aplikacij
<CrazyLemon> e1e poglej če v kateri od aplikacij piše launchpad.net/~crazylemon or smth like that :)
<e1e> a zdej pa naj grem vsako gledat, kdo jo je prevaju?
<e1e> bom še mal počakala s prevajanjem, morem še par stvari prej naredit
<idioterna> e1e: mnja, to kar so mi pa zdej pokazal je pa se drazje
<idioterna> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-Noise-Cancelling-Headphones-WH1000XM2/dp/B074KDJVS2/
<idioterna> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4BEKO1/ so baje skor isto dobre pa precej cenejs
<e1e> pa ta ni na žico...
<idioterna> aja tocno ja
<idioterna> ta kolega velik leta z letali
<idioterna> pa ma te ta drage in prav da lahko normalno spi na letalu z njimi
<e1e> aha, to sm že tud slišala da so ene od Base al neki takega dobre za to, sam to je men predrag
<metalcamp_> ja, bose, qc serija
<metalcamp_> cca 300€ so
<e1e> preveč... jaz iščem ene, ki dobro "tesnijo"oz ne prepuščajo velik zvoka iz okolice in udobne, pa da lahko nizke tone tud slišiš, na žico pod 100€
<idioterna> bose
<idioterna> bose so slabse, pa drazje
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> e1e: v resnici mam ene https://smile.amazon.de/AKG-K55-K-55-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Schwarz/dp/B0002DEZL0/
<jabuk2> AKG K 55 Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<jabuk2> AKG K 55 Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<idioterna> lahko ti jih posodm za dalj casa, ker niso v uporabi, pa vids ce ti ustrezajo
<metalcamp_> u, te so kr fajn
<metalcamp_> pa trpežne so, razen konektorjev
<CrazyLemon> whats with the smile.amazon.de
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce tm kupujem gre del profita za eff
<e1e> kdaj so pa ble take slušalke moderne?
<e1e> z dvema lokoma?
<idioterna> ne vem
<e1e> kako pa to, da jih ti ne uporabljaš (več)?
<idioterna> v officu so, js pa ne :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-23
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hjoj
<b4d> jutro
<b4d> firma castila das 4 ultimate blue
<b4d> amazing je
<zdobbie> kvaj to
<zdobbie> the purest meth in Central Europe?
<b4d> prakticno ja
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z gce load balancer?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6910.71, low: 6769.42, high: 7320.00, bid: 6906.13, ask: 6912.60
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 424.230399639 (0.0617342 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> poor eth
<sasa84> poor CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> poor tfc
<speed-> b4d je ne?
<speed-> jaz mam S
<speed-> pa je awesome :D
<sasa84> poor zdobbie & zdobersek
<sasa84> you know i'm b4d, i'm b4d ... b4d b4d b4d
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .yt michael jakcson - bad
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> .yt michael jackson - bad
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> ju sak mošt!
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> mogoce hoce rect da se je michael jackson premal drogiru?
<sasa84> premal operacij
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsUXAEzaC3Q
<jabuk2> Michael Jackson - Bad (Shortened Version) - YouTube
<jabuk2> For the first short film for one of five consecutive record-breaking No. 1 hits from Bad, Michael Jackson and director Martin Scorsese created an epic 18-min...
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/avtomoto/promet/vinjeni-norvezan-s-teslo-lomastil-po-ljubljani-463145
<jabuk2> Vinjeni Norvežan s teslo lomastil po Ljubljani - siol.net
<jabuk2> Včeraj je vinjeni voznik tesle z Norveške v Ljubljani storil več prekrškov. Zbil je pešca in zadel v mestni avtobus, v obeh primerih pa ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. selfdriving tesla my ass!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tedvanet/status/976802988084867072
<jabuk2> T-2 on Twitter: "Danes že testiramo 4K program na novem TV vmesniku. 😎#4K #T2televizija… "
<upd> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7164750770 a1 hibrid
<jabuk2> Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
<jabuk2> Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla
<CrazyLemon> upd thats... not great :)
<upd> bolš k prej 4mb
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dylanmckaynz/status/976369275324678145
<jabuk2> Dylan McKay on Twitter: "a historical record of every single contact on my phone, including ones I no longer have… "
<upd> mislem uporabljat fb pa mislit da imaš zasebnost je že samo po sebi debilno
<slax0r> s/fb/internet
<slax0r> samo vseeno, zajemat podatke o klicih in sporocilih
<slax0r> saj sem preprican da je to nekje zakopano v EULA, ampak vseeno
<slax0r> to je izkoriscanje, ker itak vsi vemo da 99.8% ljudi tega ne bere
<upd> mene nič ne skrbi če vse to zbirajo
<metalcamp> inb4 gdpr
<slax0r> saj mene tudi ne rabi skrbet iz vidika ilegalnih klicev ali sporocil
<slax0r> saj mislim da nimajo niti enega, ker ne uporabljam fb, sploh ne na telefonu
<slax0r> ampak gre se za princip
<upd> pomojem si pri taki platformi s toliko uporabniki, niti ne moreš privoščit da ne bi pobiral vseh podatkov ki jih lahko
<upd> sploh fb nima več drugega namena kot da je db za fbi, nsa itd
<upd> če bi jaz imel tako platformo bi tudi vse hranil, pa tud če pride log klicev prav samo v 0.1% ko je kak terorist, ker le takrat bi lahko pomagal preiskavi
<upd> mislem, ni glavni problem da hranijo vse podatke, problem je kako jih uporabljajo in s kom delijo
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> težko vprašanje :)
<e1e> težko vprašanje ali odgovor?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor i guess :)
<CrazyLemon> težko je ko ne veš kako si :D
<e1e> ja to je pa že res kriza ja...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<e1e> eno vprašanje: če so na novem laptopu z 250GB SSD diskom že nameščeni windowsi, kaj je potem bolje namestit ubuntu mate zraven posebej root in home ali vse skupaj, pa en del diska naredit tako da lahko oba OS dostopata do njega?
<CrazyLemon> lahko posebej root pa home lahko pa tudi skupaj.. če ti se ne da hecat s particioniranjem :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš da je en del diska dostopen z win in ubuntu ga boš morala formatirat in particionirati kot ntfs .. ne vem če windows že zmožen "brati" extX particije
<jabuk2> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<e1e> ja sej to ravno ne vem, koliko katermu pustit, windows bu mogu met dost 50GB, pa 8 swap ostane še približno 151GB, koliko rabi root prostora?
<e1e> razmišljam, kaj je najbolj enostavno, da tudi če potem kdaj na novo namestim MATE gor, da podatki ostanejo "nedotaknjeni"
<CrazyLemon> kateri podatki? :)
<CrazyLemon> nastavitve programov? potem je najboljše da je home posebej ja..
<e1e> ja verjetno tud nastavitve programov (nikoli nism pomisla, kam se to shranjuje) pa tud stvari, ki se dol potegnejo z neta na primer
<CrazyLemon> za stvari ki se dol potegnejo pa boš itak mela na tistem delu diska do katerega lahko dostopaš tako z win kot ubuntu :)
<jabuk2> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<e1e> aha, sam koliko prostora bi pa mogla potem dat za root in home, da nebi zmanjkalo prostora?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 20gb
<e1e> za vsako stvar?
<CrazyLemon> recimo ja.. pri meni je trenutno root 12gb
<CrazyLemon> home pa 5.6gb
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je zato ker imam na drugem disku glasbo, videe etc
<e1e> aha, več maš roota kot home
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> pa maš velik programov gor?
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :D
<e1e> se mi je zdel ja
<e1e> kje že vidiš koliko maš česa zasedenega?
<CrazyLemon> df -h
<e1e> aha jaz mam pa 16GB root uporabljen oz 22% in 283GB home oz 41%
<e1e> mogoče bi vseen bilo bolje da dam mal več home npr 20GB root, 30 home, pa 8 swap, druga pa pustim za ntfs podatke nekje 100GB
<e1e> še eno vprašanje, ali je bolje imeti ta del (100GB) s podatki, na začetku oz kar za windowsi, ali na koncu za root in home?
<CrazyLemon> kjerkoli :)
<e1e> to bo tudi windows videl kot dodatni disk?
<e1e> pri UM se pa tak lahko naštima, da je ta disk s podatki skoz priklopljen?
<CrazyLemon> če ga boš particionirali kot ntfs
<CrazyLemon> tako je.. lahko dodaš vnos v /etc/fstab
<CrazyLemon> pa se disk priklopi ob zagonu
<e1e> ok, to sm že delala, to lahko tud v programu Diski spremenim
<e1e> to particioniranje se da narediti med inštalacijo, a ne? Sam prostor morem c: disku vzet...
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<e1e> pa vse pretvorit v Mb
<e1e> ok hvala za pomoč CrazyLemon, bom jutri to naredla
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-24
<upd> HODL
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7227.62, low: 6936.10, high: 7300.00, bid: 7213.59, ask: 7227.54
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 435.889970838 (0.060236 BTC)
<upd> tolk je teh shitcoinov ratal da jih noben ne kupuje
<zdobbie> all the shicos in the world
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> mal sm PC ruknu pa se je kr ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> why is that
<CrazyLemon> ugasnu/rebootal
<zdobbie> a bos ti tak svoje froce ruku
<CrazyLemon> a se bodo rebootal?
<upd> https://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/v-zagrebu-vec-tisoc-protestnikov-proti-istanbulski-konvenciji.html?q=hrva%C5%A1ka taj dobra pred stavbo nikola tesla mind from the future lol
<jabuk2> 24ur.com - Najbolj obiskana spletna stran v Sloveniji
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=semrAAeRlwo
<jabuk2> Runaway (HBO® Westworld) - YouTube
<jabuk2> Provided to YouTube by Stem Disintermedia Inc. Runaway (HBO® Westworld) · Ramin Djawadi Runaway (HBO® Westworld) ℗ 2018 Silvertone Music Released on: 2018-02...
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-25
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> hi
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> slax0r, \o/
<sasa84>  \o/ IoI o_  /o\
<sasa84> .yt YMCA
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> oh ju Å¡ithed!
<sasa84> miške...pridne bodte
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> fcking sosed kuri smeti.. na dvorišču.. med hišami
<idioterna> o, a ti si pa iz slovenije :)
<CrazyLemon> trenutno se mi zdi da je bl kak middle east :)
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> you misunderstand
<idioterna> na bliznjem vzhodu sredi ceste kurijo kup smeti
<idioterna> ne na dvoriscu
<CrazyLemon> ah.. 'mi' smo bl civilizirani pa kurimo na dvoriscu? :D
<CrazyLemon> 'civilizirani'
<idioterna> https://image.tmdb.org/t/p/original/xl51dHfezNbZDbBBUTxQf1XtkfZ.jpg
<idioterna> see?
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu neki v tem smislu http://www.dailystar.com.lb/dailystar/Pictures/2015/12/04/474969_img650x420_img650x420_crop.jpg
<idioterna> ja sej to je spodej
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/taking-a-selfie.jpg
<e1e> hello
<OneCoat> hello
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-18
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<msev--> a ukaz "cp -a * /path/where/i/want/files/" je uredu za skopirat vse iz ene mape v eno drugo
<lowk3y> re
<LurkBaRu69> u celu nam je zele u dveh urah vrgl 5cm snega
<LurkBaRu69> pa lih ta vikend je večina ludi dala letne gume na avte :)
<zdobbie> tole ni vec k ohlajena voda
<idioterna> cudaki
<msev--> hmm sam updateov sm vlc in mi ne playa stvari več smooth
<msev--> ampak choppy
<msev--> pa sm resetov preference pa clearov cache pa vse
<msev--> pa reinstall
<msev--> wtf
<CrazyLemon> kaj lahko nekdo prosim popravi b4du internet? lepo prosim?
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-19
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> HAI
<idioterna> o
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<msev--> it smells bad
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-20
<napsy> lp
<speed-> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<idioterna> o
<napsy> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/11/%23ubuntu-si.html
<linkdoggo> ^ /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/11/#ubuntu-si.txt https://tinyurl.com/y4un4ocg ^
<napsy> good times
<idioterna> k mene se ni blo :)
<CrazyLemon> ni te bilo?
<CrazyLemon> that doesn't sound right..vedno si bil!
<idioterna> ja ne na tem chanu
<napsy> se oni casi ko sem celo na fri neki hodu :-)
<speed-> a si? :D
<speed-> jaz sem samo parkrat uspel prit
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-21
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> yo
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-22
<LurkBaRu69> linkdoggo ma Å¡e kr ta kanala v avto join listi
<LurkBaRu69> https://1337x.to/home/
<linkdoggo> ^ Download verified torrents: movies, music, games, software | 1337x ^
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-16
<speed-> HAI
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-17
<cryptowall> Ce koga zanima: https://www.coronalive.info/country/Slovenia
<marko48> Marko48
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-18
<CrazyLemon> https://www.agitavit.si/kdo-smo/zaposlitev/
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-19
<CrazyLemon>  Opravljate klice prek fiksne linije namesto prek mobilnih telefonov.
<CrazyLemon> pravi A1 :D
<zbe> Dobra reklama
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-22
<slax0r> ste se kaj tresl?
<CrazyLemon> nic
